# Cruise Magnet graphics and links



## bevtoy

This is the place to post photographs, text, graphics  and links that have magnet possibilities or potential.  So come on and share with fellow DIS'ers so we can be more creative.  

 I just reorganized my collection so some of the post pictures have disappeared. Post what you create from the collection here or post a request if you have one.


Be sure to share the original work that hasn't been altered or written on so others can add their own text or designs to them for their own use.


----------



## bevtoy

Here is a picture I altered by taking a place mat from the kitchen, scanning it into a picture program and cropping it.  The bad news is that it has some lines in it that were a part of the design, but I still like it.


----------



## bevtoy

This is a scanned 4 block postage stamp. I have lot more but I want to wait and see if others are interested in sharing graphics for cruise magnets that are basically free of personal text.


----------



## Im_A_Princess

I would like to share.
How do I post them from my computer to here?
Do I save them somewhere first?


----------



## Gina

Oh man, I have been hoping for something like this for so long... I know I'm not the only graphics-challenged person out there! I don't have any of those fancy programs, and don't have a way - or a clue! -- how to remove other people's text from a picture, or where to find the pictures in the first place.

Thank you so much for starting this!!!


----------



## bevtoy

I have a free account from Photobucket.  They have a simple program that allows you to save pictures from your PC to their site.  When you save the picture on their site they give you a URL right beneath the picture.  You post the URL and it will either show the picture or take someone to the picture when they click on the link.  It doesn't have to be Photobucket, there are lots of free image hosting sites out there. 
http://photobucket.com/register.php?link=topmenu





Im_A_Princess said:


> I would like to share.
> How do I post them from my computer to here?
> Do I save them somewhere first?


----------



## bevtoy

This is a poster I cropped down to rid myself of a lot of text.  My problem is that when I try to enlarge a lot of graphics they get fuzzy or grainy looking.


----------



## iwannabeminnie

That poster of Mike just makes me laugh.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

My first try at posting graphics:


----------



## bevtoy

Ya done good!




Maddie's Nana said:


> My first try at posting graphics:


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Im_A_Princess

Trying to post pic.


----------



## bevtoy

Wow you did it!



Im_A_Princess said:


> Trying to post pic.


----------



## sherrlon

here are two


----------



## nordkin

Here are some:


----------



## dahuffy

How 'bout these:


----------



## sherrlon

2 more graphics...


----------



## m4travel

bevtoy said:


> This is the place to post pictures, graphics  and links to graphics that have magnet possibilities or potential.  So come on and share with fellow Disers so we can be more creative.  The idea is that they won't have been altered or written on so others can add their own text or designs to them for their own use.



Great idea!  Our cruise is about 4 months away and it's time to get crackin'!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Bevtoy, thank you so much for starting this thread.  I don't have a creative bone in my body and this is really helpful.  However, now I need more help in knowing what to do with these.  I use a mac if that makes any difference. 

Anyone have instructions on how to take the graphics and make them into something useable for the magnets?  I need really dumbed down instructions.


----------



## dahuffy

Here's some clipart:
http://www.disneyclips.com/movies.html


----------



## cruisecrzy

I am going to share four of mind for now. I had to go back into photoshop to make them "generic"  I am leaving them large size so if someone copies them they can use it big or shrink it small. Much easier to make it smaller than to enlarge the image.

The first two are a postcard from Castaway Cay.  I scanned it in. I left the word on one copy and one just blank.















This was my daughter's pirate night sign.  We wanted to make it fun for her and focus on her favorite pirate....she is 2.







This one had the Grand Cayman Logo on it. I removed my logo as well as my personalization.


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Thanks Michelle!


----------



## bevtoy

Heres a postcard I scanned, then I cropped it to get a different perspective, but I didn't crop it well.


----------



## bevtoy

Wow I love all of these and I haven't seen most of them before.  Heres another:


----------



## bevtoy

A poster:


----------



## JsMom2




----------



## Im_A_Princess

Got to have the "bad boys"!


----------



## Im_A_Princess




----------



## LynnTarrant

Thank you all so much this is just what I needed, going to go and play now


----------



## cruisecrzy

I absolutely love this one.  Great Job!!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## cruisecrzy

Im a princess I hope you do not mind. I really like what you posted so I cleaned it up and took off the desktop info. That way there is more room for people to personalize. Do not look too closely I did not have time to really do a good job removing stuff. I have resized this to a 8.5 x 11 and I am posting it full size so people can decrease it if they want or have a full size sign.


----------



## mustachspot

Thanks so much to all who have posted here.  I hope that I can contribute in the near future, by bringing back some scannable souveniers from our Sept. cruise.


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Good Job Michelle!!!!!

What program do you use and how did you clean it up?

I am not very computer savy I'm afraid-LOL


----------



## Im_A_Princess

I tried to make these a better size in Photobucket. Hope it works!


----------



## Goofy4Ever

Thanks - These are great!


----------



## bevtoy

Wow I just love the stuff people have come up with!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

I have that particular "Pirates" picture on my PC.  I scanned it off of a school folder from Walmart.LOL  Those two guys are cute.











Im_A_Princess said:


> I tried to make these a better size in Photobucket. Hope it works!


----------



## bevtoy

Wish I could say it was mine but I just copied it off line.  I don't know who created it.



cruisecrzy said:


> I absolutely love this one.  Great Job!!!


[/quote]


----------



## cruisecrzy

Im a Princess, 

I use photoshop elements for all my creations.  There are different tools that allow you to "clean up" things that you find like the desktop stuff or even stuff from disneyclips.com.  


I use the Mickey and Minnie at the wheel for our Sea Day sign on our last cruise. I am posting it here with the sayng I used adn blank but without the desktop stop writing on it.


----------



## bevtoy

Here is another dinner place mat I scanned and then cropped:


----------



## bevtoy

A different view of Mike:


----------



## bevtoy

Another postage stamp block


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## JsMom2

Here's some more that may work....


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## cruisecrzy

This is an awesome one.  I love it.



bevtoy said:


>


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Uncle Servo

bevtoy said:


>




Okay, I'm seriously lovin' this one!   


I have this Disney Print Studio program (movies edition), which has all these images of movie characters.  I drop in pics we've taken on past trips and work up funny captions, like so:










Unfortunately this program won't let you get clear screen images though...


----------



## bevtoy

Love the Hidden Mickey Lounge!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Oops..I can't see them




dahuffy said:


> How 'bout these:


----------



## disneyfaninaz

bevtoy said:


>



Does anybody have one of these for the Western Caribbean?


----------



## bevtoy

I use my photograph program to save things I stumble over on line.  Then I purchased a program like Print Workshop.  Workshop will allow you to add text, textures and special effects to what you have saved to your computer.
I play around with mine and print one out to test before printing it to the magnet sheets, the magnetic sheet are expensive.  Sometimes  they do not print the way they appear in the program previews.




RweTHEREyet said:


> Bevtoy, thank you so much for starting this thread.  I don't have a creative bone in my body and this is really helpful.  However, now I need more help in knowing what to do with these.  I use a mac if that makes any difference.
> 
> Anyone have instructions on how to take the graphics and make them into something useable for the magnets?  I need really dumbed down instructions.


----------



## dahuffy

Here's a few pictures of a "poster" I got with our new CC cards.


----------



## dahuffy

Lets try this again,shall we.


----------



## dahuffy

disneyfaninaz said:


> Does anybody have one of these for the Western Caribbean?



Here ya go dear...






Sorry, don't know how to make it bigger


----------



## cruisecrzy

Where did you get the Western map thing from. I might be able to enlarge it if I can find the source.   I am going to try from your uploaded image, but not sure I can get it 8.5 x 11.



dahuffy said:


> Here ya go dear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't know how to make it bigger


----------



## DreamCruiser100




----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thanks!!


----------



## mustachspot

Is there a program out there for the novice photo editor?  I have never edited photos and I have been playing with Publisher for a little while and still can't figure things out.  


Thanks


----------



## dahuffy

cruisecrzy said:


> Where did you get the Western map thing from. I might be able to enlarge it if I can find the source.   I am going to try from your uploaded image, but not sure I can get it 8.5 x 11.



I got it off of the DCL Website.


----------



## DreamCruiser100

I have publisher too and I really prefer Print Workshop, it is a "knock-off" of the much more exspensive Printshop software. It costs anywhere from $20-$30 and is EXTREMELY USER FRIENDLY!!! I highly recommend it.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Uncle Servo

Great find with the Castaway Cay map, bevtoy!   

Hope you don't mind... I cleaned it up a bit:


----------



## Uncle Servo

Also found a couple that might be of help:





Taken by either my wife or myself at Key West






Sent to me by someone who was either a current or former CM -- not exactly a view you get of the ship every day...


----------



## dahuffy

I'd like find a map of the Eastbound Repo trip.


----------



## bevtoy

I didn't mind a bit, I had scanned it into my PC hastily.  It looks much better cleaned up.



Uncle Servo said:


> Great find with the Castaway Cay map, bevtoy!
> 
> Hope you don't mind... I cleaned it up a bit:


----------



## bevtoy

Some if the stuff Disney sends us in the mail, what can be dome with this if you have a clever mind?


----------



## bevtoy

Does any one have the capability to scan andpost the luggage tags from a cruise?  I bet those have possibilities.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

sorry, no luggage tags, but here are a few pix that I've made magnets with...
















can anyone figure out how to remove the "finding Nemo" part at the top? When I use Photoshop (poorly) I just get a plain blue spot...


----------



## Gina

I love that porthole one, Cheri!!! Any possibility you have one for the Magic??


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I can't remember where I got it but I'll poke around and see if I can find the site again. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Joining

Will post a few later


----------



## LUVMICKEY

This is a great thread.  Thanks so much for sharing your pictures.  They are certainly a great help with all kinds of ideas.  Keep them comeing.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Gina said:


> I love that porthole one, Cheri!!! Any possibility you have one for the Magic??





Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I can't remember where I got it but I'll poke around and see if I can find the site again. Wish me luck!



The porthole was designed by Pat and she has one with a Magic.  I have it, but I do not want to post it since it is on her webiste. There is a thread in the DISign area and she has her own website.  You can find her porthole designs. She is extremely talented. Her web link is below.

http://www.patsdesigns.com/


----------



## bevtoy

Love the link to Pats Designs.  She is talented.
Soccermom-Cheri love the Peter Pan pic.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

thanks for letting me know where the porthole came from. I think it's important to give credit to the people who work hard to create this great stuff so I'll PM her and ask for her permission to post one or both portholes.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

I got these two off of the DIS board, I do not know who to give credit to.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I received a nice PM from Pat and she  was happy to let us keep her artwork up. Thanks cruisecrzy for posting her website link! She really has some cool stuff.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Gina

cruisecrzy said:


> The porthole was designed by Pat and she has one with a Magic.  I have it, but I do not want to post it since it is on her webiste. There is a thread in the DISign area and she has her own website.  You can find her porthole designs. She is extremely talented. Her web link is below.
> 
> http://www.patsdesigns.com/




Thank you, thank you, thank you!!    She has some beautiful designs on her site!


----------



## cruisecrzy

Pat does do amazing work. I am glad she is so willing to share her creations!!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## RweTHEREyet

Anyone know if there is a thread anywhere that tells how to actually make the door signs.  

I know that magnetic paper is used most of the time.  Does the magnetic paper go thru the printer or is it an adhesive that you pull off and apply the image once you have printed it out and then trim around it?  If the image only uses a portion of the magnetic sheet, can you use the rest for another image or is it a one use thing?  Are the magnetic sheets come in one size?  Guess I am looking for Door Signs 101


----------



## mustachspot

Try this link, it's very long, but has great ideas, links to different websites, and instructional stuff.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817


Kelley


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I have seen that thread, and you are right, it is a long one, but unless I missed it, I did not see where anyone actually explained the process of getting the image on to the magnetic paper.  I found lots of links to graphics and suggestions on where to buy the magnetic paper, but again, have never seen anyone say just what the process is.  The thread is so long, it could be I skipped over that page.


----------



## mustachspot

Have you purchased your magnetic paper yet?  I think the printing directions are on the package.

Update-  Several websites that sell the paper indicate that the paper is inserted into the printer just as regular paper, you don't have to print, peel and stick.


----------



## hjensen

I purchased my magnetic paper at Walmart. The directions come with it. But you just put it into your printer like you would  regular paper. There is nothing to peel away or anything like that. Its actually very easy!


----------



## bevtoy

We get our magnetic sheets at Walmart, we put them in our deskjet printer, but only one at a time or they stick together.  Then you print them as you would any other paper.  They are magnet sheets coated with printer paper.

We always print a test run on normal paper first .
Edited to add:  I have printed more than one magnet on each sheet, but they were small and fit on it at one printing, then I separate them with scissors.

These are used to discourage  theft of door magnets  andwere given to me  by (I think) brooksfabfive :


----------



## MSWint

RweTHEREyet said:


> I have seen that thread, and you are right, it is a long one, but unless I missed it, I did not see where anyone actually explained the process of getting the image on to the magnetic paper.  I found lots of links to graphics and suggestions on where to buy the magnetic paper, but again, have never seen anyone say just what the process is.  The thread is so long, it could be I skipped over that page.



I just use 8.5 X 11 photo paper and then use magnetic tape (you can buy a role of magnetic tape at walmart) strips on the back.  You can print photo quality and still retain the stiffness that you need ... as compared to regular paper.  The higher the quality photo paper that you buy, generally the stiffer it will be, but even the lowest quality photo paper is plenty stiff enough.


----------



## bevtoy

MSWint said:


> I just use 8.5 X 11 photo paper and then use magnetic tape (you can buy a role of magnetic tape at walmart) strips on the back.  You can print photo quality and still retain the stiffness that you need ... as compared to regular paper.  The higher the quality photo paper that you buy, generally the stiffer it will be, but even the lowest quality photo paper is plenty stiff enough.


Thats a good idea.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I had not purchased any magnetic paper yet.  I am still accumulating graphics and then I am going to get my ideas together.  I have over a year before my cruise, but this is one thing I can start working on now, and it will help keep the "Magic" going while we wait, and wait and wait.  

I like the using photo paper idea.  I am sure that would give a glossy finish to the image, which I would really like.


----------



## DragonSlyr

Another option, in the past I have printed on card stock then laminated the picture with the magnet strips in the back.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Dragon, I love your Castaway picture.  That's one of the best I have seen.


----------



## cruisecrzy

I have made signs for our last four cruises multiplied by several rooms per cruise so I have made hundreds of signs.  i have also done the ears and hats for the cabin number.

Rather than Magnetic paper I suggest using the photo paper as someone already did. It will save you money. I have access to a laminator so I laminate all my work and then use the magnet on a roll that I pick up at Michael's. I bring the roll and a scissor and do not even cut the magnet until I am on the ship.  

I have also made color copies of some of my signs, laminated, then did the magnet thing on them.  

It is not hard to print on the magnetic sheets, but I can buy a huge box of photo paper at BJ's for $20.00.  

If you are doing T-shirts (transfer paper) that is when you will need to do something special.

Have fun making your signs.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I agree that using photo paper and laminating is easier than magnetic paper. BUT, IMO-only, magnetic sheets are harder to take off the door by kids just running by. True, they will come off but you have to stop and work a fingernail underneath (thus taking more time for someone to see). With all of the time we spend on these I want to make it as secure as possible without using the dreaded tape.

On another note: if anyone is interested in pix of the Magic (deck 9) early morning with no people, I can post those. DH took some one day.


----------



## cruisecrzy

I put our room number on all our signs. I have never had a problem at all with someone taking a sign. I have read of people who do, but I have never had a problem. I personalize them all with the date and the stateroom number so they would not do anyone much good...maybe that is why they are never taken.

And I have seen lots of kids run by, but usually stop and look at the door, but not mess with it other than to right a silly message on our message board.  Nothing bad, just things goofy sayings.

But I will agree that a magnetic sign would be harder to remove then the laminated ones.


----------



## disneyfanatic60

There are so many great ideas here.  I was hoping someone could help me out with a birthday graphic for an adult/female.  I've been looking around and haven't found anything that I particularly wanted to use.  Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrzy

What are you looking for....or wanting to do (character and wording wise).



disneyfanatic60 said:


> There are so many great ideas here.  I was hoping someone could help me out with a birthday graphic for an adult/female.  I've been looking around and haven't found anything that I particularly wanted to use.  Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I agree that using photo paper and laminating is easier than magnetic paper. BUT, IMO-only, magnetic sheets are harder to take off the door by kids just running by. True, they will come off but you have to stop and work a fingernail underneath (thus taking more time for someone to see). With all of the time we spend on these I want to make it as secure as possible without using the dreaded tape.
> 
> On another note: if anyone is interested in pix of the Magic (deck 9) early morning with no people, I can post those. DH took some one day.



I would love to see them!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## poohs4me

Can you guys tell me, do you actually make the clip art?  If so, is it hard and how do you do it?


----------



## Kimmielee

poohs4me said:


> Can you guys tell me, do you actually make the clip art?  If so, is it hard and how do you do it?



I didn't make any of mine... I found them on the internet... by using Google AND some from other's on here that have shared in the past!


----------



## bevtoy

poohs4me said:


> Can you guys tell me, do you actually make the clip art?  If so, is it hard and how do you do it?



Mine is a collection, gathered here and there while web surfing, some of it found here on the DIS board.

Googles image search engine has some images but you have to wade patiently through tons of vacation photos to find Disney graphics.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Laurabearz

Wow! Thanks so much! I love all the graffics and can not wait to start making my signs for our cruise in Oct... 

Heck I have already written down when My DH needs to shave, so I am truely in need of something to do other than planning


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I can't say it enough, I love all of these great graphics.  Where do you guys find some of them?  I'm looking but I'm not finding anything like some of these.  Thanks again so much for sharing.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Kimmielee said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t223/KimmieleeInLO/Disney-Cruise-Line-discounts.jpg[/IMG]




Kimmielee,
Do you have this castle and boat any larger than it is showing.  I would love to use this as a sign background.

As for clipart try www.disneyclips.com and that is the best largest selection. There are a few other sites I used, but I need to get those and post them.

Thanks to everyone for sharing their great stuff!!


----------



## Kimmielee

cruisecrzy said:


> Kimmielee,
> Do you have this castle and boat any larger than it is showing.  I would love to use this as a sign background.



This is a bit larger, but not as big as you need.  Sorry!!


----------



## cruisecrzy

Kimmielee said:


> This is a bit larger, but not as big as you need.  Sorry!!



Thank you so much


----------



## Kimmielee

I have a TON of Disney Halloween clipart - we are sailing on the Halloween cruise this year and I'm making journals for the kids... so I've accumulated a lot of Halloween stuff.  PM me if you'd like some of it!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Uncle Servo




----------



## bevtoy

The Micky Head on the smoke stack is great.


----------



## Caitsmama

wow, you guys seriously rock for putting this thread together! We are taking our first dcl cruise this dec. and i can't wait to make / share some signs!!
THANK YOU!!


----------



## Laurabearz

bevtoy said:


> The Micky Head on the smoke stack is great.



I totally agree!

Also (Servo... saw you on Jepardy!)


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## LUVMICKEY

I guess I have to say it again, just how much I'm enjoying this thread.  I've really gotten alot of ideas together but don't have anything printed yet.  I hate to ask because there has already been so many, but keep them coming.  Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## hjensen

LUVMICKEY said:


> I guess I have to say it again, just how much I'm enjoying this thread.  I've really gotten alot of ideas together but don't have anything printed yet.  I hate to ask because there has already been so many, but keep them coming.  Thanks again for sharing.



I agree!! Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Uncle Servo

Laurabearz said:


> I totally agree!
> 
> Also (Servo... saw you on Jepardy!)



Thanks, both of you!  

The smokestack picture was taken back in November '03 (DCL to celebrate anniversaries are totally FABOO!    ).  The Magic was taken in September '05, and I believe it's at Castaway Cay (and I just noticed the specks on the image; I'll have to clean that up).

And Laurabearz... please tell me you saw me on the FIRST day when I didn't make myself look like a complete idiot...


----------



## bevtoy

I look forward to seeing what posted here everyday.
This is obviously another postage stamp


----------



## gallafamily

Subscribing to thread!  This is great!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## RweTHEREyet

For those of you that use a mac, what program do you use to edit the graphics ad photos?  Right now I have all my graphics stored in iPhoto-just to make it easier to view all of them and find what I want.  I have added some text to a few of them using WordArt, but I am wondering if there are any "simple" programs out there that you might recommend.


----------



## Uncle Servo

RweTHEREyet said:


> For those of you that use a mac, what program do you use to edit the graphics ad photos?  Right now I have all my graphics stored in iPhoto-just to make it easier to view all of them and find what I want.  I have added some text to a few of them using WordArt, but I am wondering if there are any "simple" programs out there that you might recommend.



I saw Comic Life at CompUSA not too long ago.  It's not that expensive, and it's really cool looking (but as a former comic book artist I'm a bit biased).  Just cut out in between the panels and you've got a variety of different sizes and shapes.   

*grumbles about wishing there was a PC version*


----------



## yellowfish78

I'm not sure who posted the original cruise documents, but I cleaned it up and made it blank for those that might want one!


----------



## bevtoy

Thats a great idea, Thanks! Feel free to clean up anything I post.  SOmetimes I take graphics and crop them to create a different perspective.​


yellowfish78 said:


> I'm not sure who posted the original cruise documents, but I cleaned it up and made it blank for those that might want one!


----------



## bevtoy

Found this surfing the DIS Board:


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## LoriS

These are great, I leave in 6 weeks, I better start thinking about my door signs.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

I can not imagine a use for this but maybe someone can think out of the box.


----------



## mustachspot

"i'm Not Leaving This Ship!!!!    You Can't Make Me!!!! Hahahahahah!!"


----------



## bevtoy

Good one!
I am in Central Illinois, under a rock, in a cornfield on the prairie by a lake.





mustachspot said:


> "i'm Not Leaving This Ship!!!!    You Can't Make Me!!!! Hahahahahah!!"


----------



## Uncle Servo

bevtoy said:


> I can not imagine a use for this but maybe someone can think out of the box.



"The escargot is mine, MINE!  All MINE!!!!  Mu-hu-ha-ha-haaaaaaa!!!!!!!"


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## mustachspot

bevtoy said:


> Good one!
> I am in Central Illinois, under a rock, in a cornfield on the prairie by a lake.



I am in Northern Illinois, under construction, by a Walmart.


----------



## CrazyZeus1

Laurabearz said:


> I totally agree!
> 
> Also (Servo... saw you on Jepardy!)


Laurabearz--
I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Appliance Direct guy!   We always watch that infomercial when we visit WDW too.  My son (at the time was 2) kept saying "Appliance Diwekt!"  every time he saw that guy on the TV.  I laughed out loud when I saw your signature


----------



## bevtoy

Some I collected off the DIS baord but I do not know who created them.


----------



## Kimmielee

bevtoy said:


> I can not imagine a use for this but maybe someone can think out of the box.



I'm incorporating this picture in the Disney Cruise Trip Journal I'm creating for the kids on our Halloween Cruise....


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Another perspective:


----------



## 3princessMommy

subscribe


----------



## Kimmielee

Some more Halloween one's to share!!


----------



## S.S.Oceanlover

disneyfaninaz said:


> Does anybody have one of these for the Western Caribbean?








Bill


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## LuvtheEars

subscribing - This is a great thread!  I'll try to post some of what I have collected later.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I wanted to share the sign that I have made from graphics and pics found on this site:


----------



## RweTHEREyet

And here's the other one I made.  I just got my software on Friday and am in the process of learning how to use it.


----------



## bevtoy

RweTHEREyet those are great.  
Heres a pirate :


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

I enlarged it but the quality isn't as good as I would like.








cruisecrzy said:


> Kimmielee,
> Do you have this castle and boat any larger than it is showing.  I would love to use this as a sign background.
> 
> As for clipart try www.disneyclips.com and that is the best largest selection. There are a few other sites I used, but I need to get those and post them.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their great stuff!!


----------



## cruisecrzy

RweTHEREyet said:


> I wanted to share the sign that I have made from graphics and pics found on this site:



This sign is amazing!!!!

Also, I see you will be coming for the 1/2 marathon.  Goodluck with that.  We do the family fun stuff...and we support our friends that run the marathon.  

Great job!!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I have to fess up that I am walking in the 1/2 and my DH is doing the running.  I don't run unless the person behind me has a gun or a knife.   

Glad you liked the sign--I am having a lot of fun learning how to do this.  I was proud of it, but my son and DH were not "overly" impressed, but then again they use much more sophisticated software.


----------



## Kimmielee

RweTHEREyet said:


> I have to fess up that I am walking in the 1/2 and my DH is doing the running.  I don't run unless the person behind me has a gun or a knife.
> 
> Glad you liked the sign--I am having a lot of fun learning how to do this.  I was proud of it, but my son and DH were not "overly" impressed, but then again they use much more sophisticated software.



What software are you using?  They are great!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I use a mac and I am using Comic Life, thanks to a recommendation from Uncle Servos,  It is real easy to drag and drop pictures into the panes.  The only limitation is in adding text, but it could be I just haven't figured that out yet.  I really need a tutorial on this program and it doesn't come with one,


----------



## cruisecrzy

Rwethereyet,
Don't listen to them that sign looks so good and such a unique idea for a door sign.


----------



## Uncle Servo

RweTHEREyet said:


> I use a mac and I am using Comic Life, thanks to a recommendation from Uncle Servos,  It is real easy to drag and drop pictures into the panes.  The only limitation is in adding text, but it could be I just haven't figured that out yet.  I really need a tutorial on this program and it doesn't come with one,



I'm influencing people!  WOOOT!!!!!!!!   

Don't let your hubby's/son's lack of being "overly" impressed get you down -- this is a GREAT sign!  Yes, I'd still use QuarkXpress or PageMaker if I had the several hundred dollars (or easy access to the program) but there's no shame in Comic Life... and when you figure out how to add word balloons it's going to make true believers out of those "bah humbuggers!"


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I can do the word balloons, but I really prefer not to use them for this kind of sign.  I can also do captions, but I want to know how to make the text run vertical rather than horizontal, and I don't see any option for that.  

I think the more I use Comic Life, the more and more I will like it.  I am also going to see if my local Apple store does any sessions on Comic Life.  

I am also finding that by using these frames, I use up the graphics I have collected very quickly, so please keep them coming, I can use all I can get.     I am making signs for my cabin and my son's cabin, too, and I don't want them to all be the same.


----------



## pansmermaidzlagoon

RweTHEREyet said:


> I wanted to share the sign that I have made from graphics and pics found on this site:



I LOVE your signs!!!!

If you don't mind me asking - where can I find the two images with Mickey in them - I would love to use them in my own door signs!!!!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Uncle Servo

RweTHEREyet said:


> I am also finding that by using these frames, I use up the graphics I have collected very quickly, so please keep them coming, I can use all I can get.     I am making signs for my cabin and my son's cabin, too, and I don't want them to all be the same.




In the alternative, you could just cut out the individual panels and you'd have a bunch of smaller signs that you could spread out over the door. That might look interesting as well.


----------



## bevtoy

One last Villian:


----------



## bevtoy

I found most of these on the DIS board.


----------



## Laurabearz

Uncle Servo said:


> In the alternative, you could just cut out the individual panels and you'd have a bunch of smaller signs that you could spread out over the door. That might look interesting as well.



My plan is to have a couple full page magnets, some half page magnets and then lots and lots of little magnets....

I also plan on putting a sticker on the back of each one saying Stealing magnets is NOT very Disney Like. Shame on you!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I plan to write in silver or black on the back of mine, and put my name on them, probably cabin number, too.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

pansmermaidzlagoon said:


> I LOVE your signs!!!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - where can I find the two images with Mickey in them - I would love to use them in my own door signs!!!!  Thank you in advance!




I have sent you a PM--I am not sure where I got them--I have been searching the itnernet a lot lately and haven't kept track of where things came from.


----------



## RweTHEREyet




----------



## Mimmy Mouse

RweTHEREyet said:


>



Does anyone have these two Pirate pictures with the Wonder instead of the Magic?  Would appreciate it.  Thank you!


----------



## Kimmielee

RweTHEREyet said:


>



Awesome!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Thank you, Kimmielee, I did a great job of getting them imported to this thread, but that is about all the credit I can take here.  I didn't design them, there isn't a creative bone in my body.  

Mimmy Mouse, I got these two designs from a friend, but I think they originally came from Pat's designs.  She may have done these for the Wonder also, but I am not sure.


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

Laurabearz said:


> My plan is to have a couple full page magnets, some half page magnets and then lots and lots of little magnets....
> 
> I also plan on putting a sticker on the back of each one saying Stealing magnets is NOT very Disney Like. Shame on you!!






RweTHEREyet said:


> I plan to write in silver or black on the back of mine, and put my name on them, probably cabin number, too.





Have people had problems with their door signs/magnets dissappearing?
I am making some for out door at POR this year and am wondering should I do the same thing?  

Thanks


----------



## MSWint

stillsmiling04@comca said:


> Have people had problems with their door signs/magnets dissappearing?
> I am making some for out door at POR this year and am wondering should I do the same thing?
> 
> Thanks



You shouldn't have any trouble if you personalize them a bit ... use your names ... like this


----------



## hjensen

I make sure that our names or even just our last name is somewhere on the magnet! (ex. Jensen Family Cruise) I also make sure that the room number is on there also!! I dont know if this will stop some people or kids from messing with them or not. We've only been on one cruise but no one messed with ours  that time! We go in Feb. and I am already starting to make my magnets!!


----------



## m4travel

Uncle Servo said:


> *grumbles about wishing there was a PC version*



They're up to Windows Beta v2, Unc'.  Just downloaded it....


----------



## RweTHEREyet

So, if you guys figure out how to make your text run vertical, will you please tell me?  The only thing I can figure is to make the width small enough that only one letter will fit between the margins--haven't tried it yet, just thinking about what might work.  

FYI, last night, my son got the newest, greatest laptop that Apple offers, and ComicLife came installed on it--maybe a 30-day trial, but it was there.


----------



## Uncle Servo

m4travel said:


> They're up to Windows Beta v2, Unc'.  Just downloaded it....




They do?  Where?  Where???  WHERE?????????   

*best -- or worst -- possible Shatner voice*
"Must... download... Comic... Life..."

...
...
...
*one quick internet search and download later*
...
...
...

Woo-Hoo!  I now have a life -- a COMIC LIFE!   

Thank you!


----------



## Laurabearz

stillsmiling04@comca said:


> Have people had problems with their door signs/magnets dissappearing?
> I am making some for out door at POR this year and am wondering should I do the same thing?
> 
> Thanks



Most of my signs will be personalized, but I have a bunch of smaller ones I just want for decoration... Those are the ones I am worried about walking away.... and those will have the "shame on you" sticker on the back


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Maddie's Nana

Mimmy Mouse said:


> Does anyone have these two Pirate pictures with the Wonder instead of the Magic?  Would appreciate it.  Thank you!



Try this link:

http://www.patsdesigns.com/albums/CruiseDesigns/cruise19.html
She will personalize it for you also.  If you go to her home page you can make a donation but it is not necessary:

http://www.patsdesigns.com/


----------



## bevtoy

Maddie's Nana said:


> Try this link:
> 
> http://www.patsdesigns.com/albums/CruiseDesigns/cruise19.html
> She will personalize it for you also.  If you go to her home page you can make a donation but it is not necessary:
> 
> http://www.patsdesigns.com/



Wow! Her work is great!


----------



## Maddie's Nana

bevtoy said:


> Wow! Her work is great!



She is very, very talented, isn't she?  And so nice about doing designs for other people.


----------



## cntkg1

Fantastic thread.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lbullard

I am looking for one with Buzz.  Anyone have one.  Mostly for my son's 9 birhtday on board.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## cruisecrzy

There is one on the what does your door sign look like threa. Let me go search.


----------



## m4travel

Maddie's Nana said:


> She is very, very talented, isn't she?  And so nice about doing designs for other people.



Pat adapted some designs for us and they were brilliant!  We were *quite *happy and she was a pleasure to work with.


----------



## bevtoy

lbullard said:


> I am looking for one with Buzz.  Anyone have one.  Mostly for my son's 9 birhtday on board.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Okay, last night I posted the link to a cool Buzz sign on the cruise magnet board that someone else did.  I will need to go back and find it again since my post is lost in cyberspace.


Bev posted great stuff.

Another idea is go to The Disney Desktop stop and look for Buzz wallpaper. I can clean it up if you can't and want it fixed up and if you need words added and are unable to do it as long as you do not need the sign like yesterday.

Back to get those links.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Here is the link to a lady who made one. If you PM her she may send it without the writing. She is really nice and helpful.

It is post 1904 on this page.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817&page=127


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## glassslipper2004

You guys have such great ideas.  What do you suggest for making the magnets?  Do you print them out on magnet sheets, or print them on regular paper, laminate, and then put some magnets on the back?  Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## bevtoy

glassslipper2004 said:


> You guys have such great ideas.  What do you suggest for making the magnets?  Do you print them out on magnet sheets, or print them on regular paper, laminate, and then put some magnets on the back?  Any suggestions are much appreciated.



Some people buy magnetic backed paper from Walmart or some other source.
Others print their signs on paper and laminate, then attach magnet strips.
The magnet paper adheres to the door better.
I think you should do what works for you.

Definitely print a test paper before printing the magnets or you may waste a lot of magnets. There are always graphics that print differently than they appear on PC screens.

I threw away at least 2 printed magnetic sheets because graphics printed off center after they looked perfect on the print preview.


----------



## MSWint

glassslipper2004 said:


> You guys have such great ideas.  What do you suggest for making the magnets?  Do you print them out on magnet sheets, or print them on regular paper, laminate, and then put some magnets on the back?  Any suggestions are much appreciated.



I print them out on good quality photo paper (no need to laminate), you can buy 8.5 X 11 inch photo paper pretty much anywhere that you can buy the 4 X 6 photo paper.  Then use magnetic tape on the back.


----------



## son3disfan

These magnents are AMAZING!!! And SO creative!
Some of the work you have done is INCREDIBLE!

 I am sooooo not computer savy... but want to do something cool for my DH 's 40th Birthday ( and our first cruise).
We only have Wordpad..no fancy stuff to create on the computer.
I cut and pasted alot of pics from here already but like I said... certainly NOT skilled in the " putting it all together department!"

Anyone care to share a birthday one that's a little more grownup and wouldn't mind if I use ?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I would if I could, but I am not that creative either.  What I would come up with would look really home made, not professional.  Good luck.


----------



## bevtoy

Heres a small but adult clip art I found 




Heres a B-day but not sure its very adult.  When it comes to Disney I can't separate the adult from the kids unless its extremely juvenile.








Again I did not create these, I am merely a collector and this is a hobby.  I love Disney graphics.


----------



## son3disfan

Thanks!

The Simba one is so cute....
I like the "Gosh... " one but it's too small. Do you know how to enlarge it?

Thanks Again!


----------



## bevtoy

son3disfan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The Simba one is so cute....
> I like the "Gosh... " one but it's too small. Do you know how to enlarge it?
> 
> Thanks Again!



I tried but it distorted when enlarged.


----------



## son3disfan

Ohhhh... how thoughtful!
But I meant the "GOSH YOUR HOW OLD "ONE!!!
I really like the Simba one too. My DH is 40, but you' re never too old for the
characters!
My kids will love it for their Dad. In fact , I bet they will know how to make these magnets things!


----------



## bevtoy

son3disfan said:


> Ohhhh... how thoughtful!
> But I meant the "GOSH YOUR HOW OLD "ONE!!!
> I really like the Simba one too. My DH is 40, but you' re never too old for the
> characters!
> My kids will love it for their Dad. In fact , I bet they will know how to make these magnets things!



I tried but it distorted when enlarged.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## reigle4

Does anyone have one with all the princesses and also onw with Tinkerbell.  I would greatly appreciate it.  It will be our First Disney cruise and also my 3 year old granddaughter's first ever cruise.  I want to make this as special for her as I can.  Thank you in advance


----------



## tiggrbaby

son3disfan said:


> Ohhhh... how thoughtful!
> But I meant the "GOSH YOUR HOW OLD "ONE!!!
> I really like the Simba one too. My DH is 40, but you' re never too old for the
> characters!
> My kids will love it for their Dad. In fact , I bet they will know how to make these magnets things!


 
I have been looking for it, but can't find what I did for my husband's 50th last year:  I used Microsoft Publisher to create iron-ons for t-shirt, but the same idea could be used for magnets.

I took a Mickey Mouse bd character and used a Disney font and spelled out "Celebrating my 50th with a bunch of characters" and put in a photo of my husband with his siblings.  

For the other shirt, I used an open font and put old photos of my husband behind the letters (scanned them in).  I spelled out "Fifty is nifty" for the shirt and used a solid background around the letters to cover the photos behind the letters.  It took me a looong time to do it as I really did not know what I was doing, but it did come out cute.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I thought that this one might look great worked up for Formal Night:


----------



## Stephieann

here are a few i did.  I may have a blank background if you would like it.  I will have to dig and see


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## son3disfan

tiggrbaby said:


> I have been looking for it, but can't find what I did for my husband's 50th last year:  I used Microsoft Publisher to create iron-ons for t-shirt, but the same idea could be used for magnets.
> 
> I took a Mickey Mouse bd character and used a Disney font and spelled out "Celebrating my 50th with a bunch of characters" and put in a photo of my husband with his siblings.
> 
> For the other shirt, I used an open font and put old photos of my husband behind the letters (scanned them in).  I spelled out "Fifty is nifty" for the shirt and used a solid background around the letters to cover the photos behind the letters.  It took me a looong time to do it as I really did not know what I was doing, but it did come out cute.



What a great idea!!!
T-shirts!
My kids would LOVE that.
My DH is NOT one to make a big deal about his birthday... so we want to make it an EXTRA SPECIAL surprise for him. I would love to see the t-shirt.
Really, no other Mickey birthday images?
I'm surprised.....


----------



## bevtoy

This is all I could find today


----------



## Uncle Servo

I finally voted in this poll, and I'm actually surprised that 3 people had voted for _"Yes I am interested but no way am I sharing my private collection."_

It's understandable if you don't have any images to share, but it's downright selfish to have something shareable yet outright refuse to do so.  I'd be ashamed of these three if I were any of their friends.   



Okay, rant over.  

There are some interesting designs here:  http://www.wallpaper-inc.com/disney.shtml

And even more here:  http://www.disneythemes.com/index8.shtml

I also realized this morning that we have some good character images for magnets -- as magnets on our fridge!   I'll try to scan tonight and post tomorrow.


----------



## HLAuburn

RweTHEREyet said:


>




Would LOVE this one for the Wonder!  Anyone?   Or anything Wonder with a pirate theme....thanks!


----------



## dahuffy

S.S.Oceanlover said:


> Bill



Yeah, now to find one for the Eastbound Repo!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

HLAuburn said:


> Would LOVE this one for the Wonder!  Anyone?   Or anything Wonder with a pirate theme....thanks!




I do believe that this is where I found the one for the Magic:  

http://www.patsdesigns.com/


----------



## Mom323

dahuffy said:


> Yeah, now to find one for the Eastbound Repo!



Hi, check out this site in a few months the map should show up.  

http://www.dclnews.com/Images.aspx


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Uncle Servo

I wasn't happy with most of the scans from the fridge magnets... but this one turned out pretty nice:


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Tink rules

anyone ever use super strong magnets for their signs?  I just thought it might make it harder for them to just grab and go with some things like LGMH's, etc...


----------



## Stephieann

I did not have a problem with my magnets walking off.  I heard if you make them personal (names, stateroom number, etc) that people are less likely to take them.


----------



## bevtoy

I have personalized ours for our cruise in October.  I will report after we return if we had any taken or not.  I am also making several smaller identical magnets and I am leaving them on the door to see  if they "walk" away.  Its a test.


----------



## Uncle Servo

Stephieann said:


> I did not have a problem with my magnets walking off.  I heard if you make them personal (names, stateroom number, etc) that people are less likely to take them.



Well, would YOU want a magnet with my name all over it?   

But I didn't have a problem with magnets walking off either... but then again, since I still had the file on my computer at home it really wouldn't bother me overmuch if it did happen outside of the principle of the thing.


----------



## bevtoy

Uncle Servo said:


> Well, would YOU want a magnet with my name all over it?
> 
> But I didn't have a problem with magnets walking off either... but then again, since I still had the file on my computer at home it really wouldn't bother me overmuch if it did happen outside of the principle of the thing.



Thats what I thought too.  IF someone takes one I can print another.


----------



## Pansy

How do you turn it into a magnet?


----------



## bevtoy

Pansy said:


> How do you turn it into a magnet?



Print graphics on magnetic backed sheets  of paper  or else print graphics on paper, laminate it and glue magnets to the back.  Stateroom doors are metal and magnets adhere to the door without harming the finish.


----------



## Uncle Servo

bevtoy said:


> Print graphics on magnetic backed sheets  of paper  or else print graphics on paper, laminate it and glue magnets to the back.  Stateroom doors are metal and magnets adhere to the door without harming the finish.



Personally I prefer the magnetic paper myself -- less trouble that way.   


Anyway, a couple of new additions.  First, one of my favorite pirate characters -- the infamous Don Karnage from _Talespin_:








And a scan of a pin I bought on board the ship on a previous Disney Cruise:


----------



## bevtoy

Uncle Servo said:


> Personally I prefer the magnetic paper myself -- less trouble that way.


I agree.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Uncle Servo said:


> Personally I prefer the magnetic paper myself -- less trouble that way.
> 
> 
> Anyway, a couple of new additions.  First, one of my favorite pirate characters -- the infamous Don Karnage from _Talespin_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a scan of a pin I bought on board the ship on a previous Disney Cruise:




I absolutely adore it.  If you don't mind, this one will be on our door for sure.


----------



## Uncle Servo

RweTHEREyet said:


> I absolutely adore it.  If you don't mind, this one will be on our door for sure.



I don't mind on one condition -- I want to see what you come up with when you're done!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

You have a deal, for sure.


----------



## dreamcometrue

great thread! Here's the postcard I received from Mickey after making our reservation.


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## GotDisney?

bevtoy said:


>



I love this one!!!


----------



## S.S.Oceanlover

Bill


----------



## bevtoy

Very cool






S.S.Oceanlover said:


> Bill


----------



## bevtoy

Here is a magnet possibility, just substitute the words "Disney Cruise, Disneyland or Disney World.
I found it on Post Secrets which I would not go there with a small child looking over my shoulder, they have a lot of adult subjects unfit for little eyes


----------



## sftnslky

*THANK YOU... THANK YOU... THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!   I wish this post would have been around for our last cruise... while this might not apply to everyone, here is a great suggestion....last Sept we did a family reunion cruise, and after all the family members went into their cabins to un-pack I secretly put 3 magnetic signs that I made for them on each one of their doors... not only were they all nicely surprised, but they instantly had a few personalized souvenirs that they could take home and put on the refrigerator.  *


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

what is Post Secrets?


----------



## bevtoy

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> what is Post Secrets?


Post Secrets is a place where people have jotted down the secrets from their inner most soul and send them out VIA the mail.  Every Sunday the owner of the website posts  several that he chooses on line.  Its supposed to be healing for folks to see and know others are experiencing/feeling the same way.  Its very interesting, but often the postcards contain pictures that can be very "graphic" in nature. Thats why I did not post a link.  I did not want someone to open the link and have their child see something inappropriate.
If anyone wants the link PM me and I can send it to them tomorrow.


----------



## yndygo

Okay, for those of you who haven't yet located the DDA (DIS Design Addicts) forum here, this will be a GREAT resource for you to get ideas:

For Design Tips and How To questions:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=892906

The DIS Design Gallery (including links to DIS artists who will do requests)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=892887

There's a TON of great resources and examples there!! Have fun!!


----------



## yndygo

reigle4 said:


> Does anyone have one with all the princesses and also onw with Tinkerbell.  I would greatly appreciate it.  It will be our First Disney cruise and also my 3 year old granddaughter's first ever cruise.  I want to make this as special for her as I can.  Thank you in advance



This is the one I made (modifying one of Midnight's old designs to include the princesses) for our DD's first cruise on the Wonder in March:





and here is our door - rather simple, but it was just a 3 day cruise, and few DISers, so I kept it toned down





Here's a really neat Princess pic you can modify:





which I'd be happy to modify into a sign for you if you'd like - just PM me with what you want on it!


----------



## strousmouse

Thank you fro this thread


----------



## TiggerKing

bevtoy said:


> Here is a magnet possibility, just substitute the words "Disney Cruise, Disneyland or Disney World.
> I found it on Post Secrets which I would not go there with a small child looking over my shoulder, they have a lot of adult subjects unfit for little eyes



I absolutely LOVE that magnet!  That is such a great idea!


----------



## bevtoy

Just wanted to stop in and say hello. My home was nearly hit by lightening and my PC and broadband were electrified along my washing machine and TV. 
I am at college using the computer room before class tonight. So........ I will be gone for awhile untill repairs can be made. See you all in a few days after the insurance adjusters have finished with me.


----------



## Laurabearz

((bevtoy))

Bummer. Thank goodness your ok though ((hugs))


----------



## LUVMICKEY

bevtoy said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hello. My home was nearly hit by lightening and my PC and broadband were electrified along my washing machine and TV.
> I am at college using the computer room before class tonight. So........ I will be gone for awhile untill repairs can be made. See you all in a few days after the insurance adjusters have finished with me.



Very sorry to hear that.  I hope your up and running again very quickly.  Glad your okay.


----------



## Kimmielee

bevtoy said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hello. My home was nearly hit by lightening and my PC and broadband were electrified along my washing machine and TV.
> I am at college using the computer room before class tonight. So........ I will be gone for awhile untill repairs can be made. See you all in a few days after the insurance adjusters have finished with me.



So very glad to hear that you are ok... pain in the ****.. but YOU and your family are safe!


----------



## starwood




----------



## Maddie's Nana

bevtoy said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hello. My home was nearly hit by lightening and my PC and broadband were electrified along my washing machine and TV.
> I am at college using the computer room before class tonight. So........ I will be gone for awhile untill repairs can be made. See you all in a few days after the insurance adjusters have finished with me.



So glad you and your family are ok but sorry about the appliances and your PC.  Sending pixie dust for speedy insurance adjuster & repairs.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyore

Does anyone have birthday ones? It will be my pop-pop's birthday while we are on he boat.

TIA
Jess


----------



## RweTHEREyet

bevtoy said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hello. My home was nearly hit by lightening and my PC and broadband were electrified along my washing machine and TV.
> I am at college using the computer room before class tonight. So........ I will be gone for awhile untill repairs can be made. See you all in a few days after the insurance adjusters have finished with me.



I am sure this is a real hassle for you.  Hope things get back to normal for you really soon.


----------



## Uncle Servo

bevtoy said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hello. My home was nearly hit by lightening and my PC and broadband were electrified along my washing machine and TV.
> I am at college using the computer room before class tonight. So........ I will be gone for awhile untill repairs can be made. See you all in a few days after the insurance adjusters have finished with me.




D'OH!!!!!   

Sorry to hear that... but at least nobody's hurt.  Hope you get back up and techified again soon!


----------



## Uncle Servo

We just got a flyer yesterday for "Disney On Ice," which this year is _Finding Nemo._  This was the center spread:






I really didn't have time to PhotoShop out the "Learn How To Speak Whale" (even just getting rid of the staples/center line was a rush job)... but one could always put a word balloon over it (saying "Having a WHALE of a good time at sea" perhaps?).  However, here's a cropped-down version that eliminates the words:


----------



## Tink rules

Just wanted to let you know you were on Jeopardy today - at least here in Albany!!!  (they rerun at 12:30...)

Nice to get to know you at least on TV!!!


----------



## mustachspot

Just found this one.


----------



## Uncle Servo

Tink rules said:


> Just wanted to let you know you were on Jeopardy today - at least here in Albany!!!  (they rerun at 12:30...)
> 
> Nice to get to know you at least on TV!!!



Wow, thanks for sharing!  Hope it was my FIRST day -- at least you got to see the 'Disney Film Voices' category!   

If it was my first day (the day I won), then no need to see the second... if you saw me lose (heinously), then you'll know why Ken Jennings should have no fear of me.


----------



## Caitsmama

Great pics everyone!! I will be working on our signs for our upcoming Dec. cruise, and promise to share them when i am done.. This is our first cruise and i am so excited!


----------



## S.S.Oceanlover

http://www.cruisingthecaribbeanprincess.com/doorsigns.html

Bill


----------



## goterps1986

bump


----------



## bevtoy

Hello, got the PC repaired and am happy to return!


----------



## Laurabearz

bevtoy said:


> Hello, got the PC repaired and am happy to return!



Woot Welcome back!


----------



## anewmac

Im sure its been mentioned before and sorry to rehash but dont have time to go through all the pages of this thread. Where do you find the rolls of magnet paper for the printer???? Or is it sheets?? 

Thanks


----------



## yndygo

anewmac said:


> Im sure its been mentioned before and sorry to rehash but dont have time to go through all the pages of this thread. Where do you find the rolls of magnet paper for the printer???? Or is it sheets??
> 
> Thanks



You can gets sheets at Office supply stores (Office Max, Office Depot) or Walmart or Walgreens or even Sam's Club.
Pretty much any place that carries office supplies.

They tend to be kind of pricey tho - so make sure that you do a 'test print' on paper before you print on the magnetic stuff!


----------



## Mom24Princesses

I was one who said I'd post later . . . . 

I guess that it is later.

I am sorry if there is a dup with something already posted OR if I copied something someone else created - I tried to just post things I found a while back when I did a google-images search using DCL as a subject!!







































































I have started putting signs together for our trip next April.  I am afraid I will have too many.

Here are a few form 2006


----------



## m4travel

Mom24Princesses said:


> I am sorry if there is a dup with something already posted OR if I copied something someone else created - I tried to just post things I found a while back when I did a google-images search using DCL as a subject!!
> 
> Here are a few from 2006:



We liked this one so much, we had the picture altered slightly for our 23rd Anniversary cruise [Thanks, Pat!  And I hope you don't mind, Melanie!].  I'll post it once I finish the text.


----------



## m4travel

bevtoy said:


> I agree.





Uncle Servo said:


> Personally I prefer the magnetic paper myself -- less trouble that way.



However, the magnetic paper we found was too thick to work in our HP printer.  We took the simple way out:  Print the picture on photostock, laminate, adhere flexible magnets to back (we found clear packaging tape over the magnets made them adhere better).


----------



## lowery1226

Help!  I am looking for Star Wars Graphics with a Disney theme. I was on this post before and remember finding a ton, but they have disappeared!  If anyone has any that would be just wonderful for my husband and my 8 year old.  
Janna


----------



## bevtoy

Mom24Princesses:  Thanks for the graphics you posted!

lowery1226:  I do not have any star wars graphics, maybe someone else does and they will post them.


----------



## JsMom2

m4travel said:


> However, the magnetic paper we found was too thick to work in our HP printer.  We took the simple way out:  Print the picture on photostock, laminate, adhere flexible magnets to back (we found clear packaging tape over the magnets made them adhere better).



I've been using some magnetic tape that works great.  I'm sure you can find some at your local craft store.  You can use it to turn anything into a magnet...I love it!


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

m4travel said:


> However, the magnetic paper we found was too thick to work in our HP printer.  We took the simple way out:  Print the picture on photostock, laminate, adhere flexible magnets to back (we found clear packaging tape over the magnets made them adhere better).



I did one large poster with all kinds of designs on it. I put the flexible magnets on the back. The corners are starting to roll a little. So basically put the tape over it to hold down the corners, or the entire piece of magnet? Did the sign still hold as well. Ours is for a resort door so I am a little worried about it being effected by the weather.

TIA


----------



## m4travel

stillsmiling04@comca said:


> I did one large poster with all kinds of designs on it. I put the flexible magnets on the back. The corners are starting to roll a little. So basically put the tape over it to hold down the corners, or the entire piece of magnet? Did the sign still hold as well. Ours is for a resort door so I am a little worried about it being effected by the weather.
> 
> TIA



We were using a roll of flexible magnet and found that it 'remembered' the coiled packaging position too well.  They'd stick flat at first, but would pull loose with time.

To solve this, we stuck them to the back of the picture (laminated if printed on paper; directly to the picture if printed on photo stock), then placed a piece of the clear packaging tape over the entire length of magnet.  Since the flexible magnet was no more than 1/2" wide and the packaging tape was 2" wide, there was plenty of sticking area for the tape.  They never came loose again.  And, yes, they stuck quite well; the tape didn't affect that ability.

We also prepared a deck plan for the inside of the door for a final reference when leaving the cabin.


----------



## starwood

I have these 2 star wars pics.  One says it's from disneypins.com and I can't read what the other says.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## JNorris

I'm looking for a picture of a treasure map, that I want to use as a background for something else.  Does anyone have just a map?


----------



## bevtoy

oops


----------



## JNorris

Perfect Bevtoy - thanks so much!


----------



## Tink*s_mama

Bump!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Uncle Servo

I don't know if it's already been posted here, but it's a gold mine of DCL pictures:

Disney Cruise Line News -- Image Gallery

You apparently can't view/download the full size versions unless you have a login provided by DCL (it's their news and PR resource)... but you can view a 'printable version' that you can copy and paste into a photo editing program.




I'm definitely snagging some of these for our next cruise... whenever that may be...


----------



## tiggrbaby

Wow!! Saved that to my favorites!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


Uncle Servo said:


> I don't know if it's already been posted here, but it's a gold mine of DCL pictures:
> 
> Disney Cruise Line News -- Image Gallery
> 
> You apparently can't view/download the full size versions unless you have a login provided by DCL (it's their news and PR resource)... but you can view a 'printable version' that you can copy and paste into a photo editing program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely snagging some of these for our next cruise... whenever that may be...


----------



## bevtoy

I collected these surfing the DIS board.


----------



## Tink rules

I need help please!!!

Does anyone have the postcard from the Polynesian that has Mickey on a beach chair - I'm not sure if it says anything about Chillin, etc... 

I'd appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## bevtoy

Tink rules said:


> I need help please!!!
> 
> Does anyone have the postcard from the Polynesian that has Mickey on a beach chair - I'm not sure if it says anything about Chillin, etc...
> 
> I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks



I've not seen that one but I would like to.


----------



## mmouse37

Sorry if any of these have been posted already....but I didn't go through the whole thread!!!  Feel free to use any...

These two were postcards I scanned (bought them on the ship)
















This one was computer paper I scanned






And this is a collage I put together in Picassa (part of Google) (some of my favorite DCL memories!)


----------



## Tink rules

Tink rules said:


> I need help please!!!
> 
> Does anyone have the postcard from the Polynesian that has Mickey on a beach chair - I'm not sure if it says anything about Chillin, etc...
> 
> I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks



I FOUND IT!!!!    

Courtesy of a wonderful person over on the resorts board...







Hope this comes out!!!


----------



## atinkerbellmom

subscribing


----------



## ch10dad

awesome graphics guys!  I'm gonna use up some magnets/ink soon!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Got this from a fellow cruiser on the DIS board.
I edited this to add that it came from the Picture OF The Day Thread but I do not know who took it.  If I find out we will give them credit they deserve.


----------



## LAWalz23

Thank You Everyone For Sharing!


----------



## dizzi

I have taken many of your ideas and wanted to repay with something i am not very good at any of this graphic stuff but this is what i came up with!


----------



## bevtoy

Thats cute Dizzi! The font is good.


----------



## TiggerKing

bevtoy said:


> Got this from a fellow cruiser



That is an ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS shot!  The photographer in me is awed by the framing and all the elements.  Let them know the photo is greatly appreciated!


----------



## JNorris

I need some pictures of blue water, from an underwater perspective.  It can be a photo or drawing.  My DD is designing her first door sign, and wants to put a picture of Ariel on an underwater background.  We have the pic of Ariel she wants to use.

Anyone?


----------



## MrsMork

bevtoy said:


> Got this from a fellow cruiser




What a great shot! Awesome job!


----------



## Caitsmama

agreed, that is one heck of a shot! Does anyone know where/what location this was taken??


----------



## JNorris

Looks like it was taken from the teen beach area of Castaway Cay.  

I agree, stunning shot!

Edit:  Correction, I believe it is from the Heads Up bar, which is between the family beaches and the teen beach.  If you look at a map of Castaway Cay (there are some on this thread already), it is number 12 on the map.  

I'm going to try to duplicate the picture when I go in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Uncle Servo

I'm almost certain that is Castaway Cay. I can't think of anywhere else that the ship docks in backwards next to a beach. This is an awesome picture too!


----------



## Caitsmama

JNorris said:


> Looks like it was taken from the teen beach area of Castaway Cay.
> 
> I agree, stunning shot!



thanks!! Can anyone confirm this? I would love to try to get a similar shot when we go.. Thanks!


----------



## Deb T.

The photo was definitely shot from the Head's Up bar.  We came across that little deck area while searching for one of the Castaway Cay Treasure Hunt clues.


----------



## Caitsmama

Ok, my next dumb question of the day.. What exactly is the "Heads up Bar"? Where abouts is it located on CC?


----------



## m4travel

Caitsmama said:


> Ok, my next dumb question of the day.. What exactly is the "Heads up Bar"? Where abouts is it located on CC?



From Post No. 310: 



> Correction, I believe it is from the Heads Up bar, which is between the family beaches and the teen beach. If you look at a map of Castaway Cay (there are some on this thread already), it is number 12 on the map.


----------



## PBader

JNorris said:


> I need some pictures of blue water, from an underwater perspective.  It can be a photo or drawing.  My DD is designing her first door sign, and wants to put a picture of Ariel on an underwater background.  We have the pic of Ariel she wants to use.
> 
> Anyone?


These are a couple of snorkeling pictures I took that you are welcome to use.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Here are a couple that I don't think I am not sure if I have seen here already.  My apologies if someone has already posted.


----------



## bevtoy

I like the cruise magnet you posted over on the magnet thread of Tinkerbell it was good.   




RweTHEREyet said:


> Here are a couple that I don't think I am not sure if I have seen here already.  My apologies if someone has already posted.


----------



## mmouse37

Caitsmama said:


> Ok, my next dumb question of the day.. What exactly is the "Heads up Bar"? Where abouts is it located on CC?



Head's Up Bar is just that....a bar.  We have had drinks there and it is a lovely location.....as mentioned it is between the family beach and teen beach....I took this pic from the middle of the family beach with my zoom lens.


----------



## cruisecrzy

JNorris said:


> I need some pictures of blue water, from an underwater perspective.  It can be a photo or drawing.  My DD is designing her first door sign, and wants to put a picture of Ariel on an underwater background.  We have the pic of Ariel she wants to use.
> 
> Anyone?



Did you get what you need?  I might have something if you did not.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Here are the magnets we had on our door.  I made most of them, but some of them were gifts in our Fish Extender.


----------



## Caitsmama

mmouse37 said:


> Head's Up Bar is just that....a bar.  We have had drinks there and it is a lovely location.....as mentioned it is between the family beach and teen beach....I took this pic from the middle of the family beach with my zoom lens.




Thanks so much for that info!!   I will be sure to check it out!


----------



## Caitsmama

PBader - did you have a casing for your camera, or was that a disposable underwater camera? They came out good!


----------



## bevtoy

JNorris said:


> I need some pictures of blue water, from an underwater perspective.  It can be a photo or drawing.  My DD is designing her first door sign, and wants to put a picture of Ariel on an underwater background.  We have the pic of Ariel she wants to use.
> 
> Anyone?


----------



## JNorris

cruisecrzy said:


> Did you get what you need?  I might have something if you did not.



Actually I did.  I found an photo on Microsoft's clip art site, that was underwater from below, looking up at a scuba diver.  I just took out the diver, and replaced him with Ariel!  

Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Uncle Servo

Here's a little something I took this past weekend while at WDW... A little nugget for all the Figment fans out there:


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I wanted to thank you for this wonderful picture of Figment.  He has been one of our favorites since the first time we saw him.  I understand that they are working on combining the original attraction with the current one to come up with something better than they have now.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

PBader said:


> These are a couple of snorkeling pictures I took that you are welcome to use.



I hope you don't mind, I borrowed your underwater picture and came up with this:


----------



## Uncle Servo

RweTHEREyet said:


> I wanted to thank you for this wonderful picture of Figment.  He has been one of our favorites since the first time we saw him.  I understand that they are working on combining the original attraction with the current one to come up with something better than they have now.



You're quite welcome!  My DW and I have been fans of Figment for quite a while too.  As for the JII attraction, from what you said it sounds like the current incarnation.  They had a "Figment-less" version back around Y2K in which Dr. Nigel Channing (played by Monty Python alum Eric Idle) hosted a 'drive-through open house' of the Imagination Institute... but it's been re-designed so that Figment comes along and wreaks havoc with the tour.  It's certainly better than the "Figment-less" version, but still less charming than the original.  Then again, it could be that they're working on a 4th version as well.  

I've also got a couple more that I'll have to try and post.  Glad you liked this one!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

bevtoy said:


> I like the cruise magnet you posted over on the magnet thread of Tinkerbell it was good.



Well thank you, I am having fun with ComicLife, but will have even more fun when I get further along with PhotoShop.


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

[/QUOTE]



How do I change the room number on this one? I absolutely LOVE IT, if anyone can help we are room 6048


----------



## bevtoy

These came from other DIS board threads.


----------



## reigle4

What is a fish extender


----------



## bevtoy

reigle4 said:


> What is a fish extender



Click here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1255071&referrerid=&highlight=Fish+Extender

or here :





http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1157663&referrerid=&highlight=Fish+Extender


----------



## bevtoy

I am in the process of reorganizing my collection, this made some of my past post graphics disappear.


As soon as I can finish this process I will post , hopefully in a more organized manner.

If anyone has a request I will see if I can find what you need.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

rkandmjsmommy said:


>





How do I change the room number on this one? I absolutely LOVE IT, if anyone can help we are room 6048[/QUOTE]


Here you go:


----------



## dahuffy

reigle4 said:


> What is a fish extender


 Here's a picture of my Fish extender.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## PenskeSth1

Uncle Servo said:


> Here's a little something I took this past weekend while at WDW... A little nugget for all the Figment fans out there:




DH has always loved Figment! I hope you don't mind if I use this... We liked the old figment ride much better than the new.


----------



## Mimmy Mouse

RweTHEREyet said:


> How do I change the room number on this one? I absolutely LOVE IT, if anyone can help we are room 6048




Here you go:







[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure how to change the room number so could someone please help.  I will be in stateroom 6547.  Thank you!


----------



## Uncle Servo

PenskeSth1 said:


> DH has always loved Figment! I hope you don't mind if I use this... We liked the old figment ride much better than the new.



Please do, that's why I posted it!  No, the new Figment isn't quite as good as the old one, but it still beats the not-brief-enough time where they had JII with no Figment at all.

Nothing to post image-wise today... but a few links that might be of interest:

First, for the person(s) in search of some Disney/Star Wars images -- I found these Star Wars Weekends ad signs that were up in the Orlando International Airport.  The one of Boba Fett at the Baggage Claim had me rolling in the floor.   

Also, clicking on the Merchandise link (the picture of Jedi Mickey) will pull up some great images too -- particularly figurines of Stormtrooper Donald, Darth Goofy, and X-Wing Pilot Mickey.


I also found this website called Says-It.com that allows you to generate things like badges, seals, records, cassettes, and whatnot.   It'd be a quick thing to generate a personalized 'official seal' of the family cruise.


----------



## LuvtheEars

I have to thank everyone for all the great graphics on this site!  

My DS loves Star Wars and WDW too, so the Disney Star Wars graphics were great.  I wanted to share what I did:


This is a pillow case that I am having signed in October to give to him at Christmas.  We sail as a family next year on the Magic.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I'm looking for a simple outline or black & white representation of the ship.  Coloring book style maybe.

I would prefer a full side view if possible.

Does anyone have something like that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

LuvtheEars said:


> I have to thank everyone for all the great graphics on this site!
> 
> My DS loves Star Wars and WDW too, so the Disney Star Wars graphics were great.  I wanted to share what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pillow case that I am having signed in October to give to him at Christmas.  We sail as a family next year on the Magic.




Just too cute.  I know he will love it.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Mimmy Mouse said:


> Here you go:



I'm not sure how to change the room number so could someone please help.  I will be in stateroom 6547.  Thank you![/QUOTE]


I will do 6048 and 6547 later when I get home.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Here's 6048


----------



## RweTHEREyet

and here's 6547:


----------



## Mimmy Mouse

Thank you so much!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

My pleasure, enjoy.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Wow, that looks great.   Did you digitize the Jedi Mickey yourself.  It sewed out so well.

Great work!!



LuvtheEars said:


> I have to thank everyone for all the great graphics on this site!
> 
> My DS loves Star Wars and WDW too, so the Disney Star Wars graphics were great.  I wanted to share what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pillow case that I am having signed in October to give to him at Christmas.  We sail as a family next year on the Magic.


----------



## cruisecrzy

wow, that one is great. Did you make it?  The artwork is very original.

Looks awesome!!



dahuffy said:


> Here's a picture of my Fish extender.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## mcraft17

Here is some...

It is from the dessert menu at Animators.






Castaway Cay






And two Pirate ones. The first one is from the Pirate Menu











Enjoy!


----------



## Caitsmama

mcraft-- awesome!! Thanks!!


----------



## bevtoy

Caitsmama said:


> mcraft-- awesome!! Thanks!!



Yes it is!


----------



## mcraft17

Thank you, glad you liked them!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Yep, I liked them too, especially the Castaway page and the dessert page, I hadn't seen those before.


----------



## BamaMomof3

I have to say that I suck at doing these!  I thought I could download the images, remove the words and add my own!  Boy was I wrong!   I can't figure out how to remove the words!  If anyone can help me, I would appreciate it!  Thanks so much!



Our 1st Disney Cruise September 13, 2007!


----------



## LuvtheEars

Cruisecrzy - Thank you!  I did digitize the Jedi Mickey and was very happy that it worked!

Mcraft17 - I too love these and will be using them in '08!  Thank you!


----------



## LuvtheEars

Sorry for the double post, but I have a question.  I made a magnet using Powerpoint I wanted to post, but I'm not sure how.  Can I load it into Photobucket like I do pictures or, do I need to do something else?


----------



## bevtoy

LuvtheEars said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I have a question.  I made a magnet using Powerpoint I wanted to post, but I'm not sure how.  Can I load it into Photobucket like I do pictures or, do I need to do something else?



I think you can load it into photobucket


----------



## anewmac

anyone have a picture of Mickey and the gang all dressed up!

thanks


----------



## JsMom2

LuvtheEars said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I have a question.  I made a magnet using Powerpoint I wanted to post, but I'm not sure how.  Can I load it into Photobucket like I do pictures or, do I need to do something else?




I use power point for all my magnets.  You just need to save the file as a picture.  You'll be asked if you want to save the entire file or just the current slide.  

This will give you a .jpg picture of each slide, but you'll still have the powerpoint file to make any future changes.


----------



## bevtoy

anewmac said:


> anyone have a picture of Mickey and the gang all dressed up!
> 
> thanks


I have a few, but I wish I had better.


----------



## bevtoy

A few more:


----------



## 2neverlandwego

I am sure this quetion has already been asked ,but here it goes away. 
How or where do you find the disney font/ script when making the door magnets?


----------



## bevtoy

2neverlandwego said:


> I am sure this quetion has already been asked ,but here it goes away.
> How or where do you find the disney font/ script when making the door magnets?



Heres one place:
http://i-love-disney.com/font.php


----------



## JNorris

Does anyone have the 3-D Mickey head with the photo of Cinderella's castle in it?  Similar to this:


----------



## JNorris

By the way, I thought I would share...

This is my DD9's first design:


----------



## homew3

JNorris said:


> Does anyone have the 3-D Mickey head with the photo of Cinderella's castle in it?  Similar to this:




I would love to see this one too!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

What are the dimensions of the number on the door???  We'd like to be able to make ears and other decorations to put around that circle.


----------



## LuvtheEars

bevtoy said:


> I think you can load it into photobucket





JsMom2 said:


> I use power point for all my magnets.  You just need to save the file as a picture.  You'll be asked if you want to save the entire file or just the current slide.
> 
> This will give you a .jpg picture of each slide, but you'll still have the powerpoint file to make any future changes.



Thank you!  I will try and post it later today.


----------



## LuvtheEars

removed!


----------



## bevtoy

Very impressive!





JNorris said:


> By the way, I thought I would share...
> 
> This is my DD9's first design:


----------



## mcraft17

Here is one of all the gang dressed up. Not sure if I like how it came out, I had to do it in paint because I couldn't seem to get my picture editing software to work today!






Also not sure if it has been posted here or not but here are the ears to put around the door number.


----------



## Stephieann

JNorris said:


> Does anyone have the 3-D Mickey head with the photo of Cinderella's castle in it?  Similar to this:


how do you do this?  i have a few things i would like to put in mickey ears like this!


----------



## JNorris

Stephieann said:


> how do you do this?  i have a few things i would like to put in mickey ears like this!



I didn't do this, I copied it from someone over on the Creative DISigns section of the DISBoards.  I would love to know how to do this also!


----------



## m4travel

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> What are the dimensions of the number on the door???  We'd like to be able to make ears and other decorations to put around that circle.



The room number circle is 7.5 inches in diameter.

Did you see the ears in Post No. 375?


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

m4travel said:


> The room number circle is 7.5 inches in diameter.
> 
> Did you see the ears in Post No. 375?



Yep.  Thanks.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

I have this image of the castle within the ears:


----------



## cruisecrzy

BamaMomof3 said:


> I have to say that I suck at doing these!  I thought I could download the images, remove the words and add my own!  Boy was I wrong!   I can't figure out how to remove the words!  If anyone can help me, I would appreciate it!  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Our 1st Disney Cruise September 13, 2007!



It depends on what you are using to do them. Another option is to see if whoever created it wil give it to you without words.

If you have no program you can use Paint that you should have on your windows start menu under Accessories.

I can kinds walk you through steps on that or on Photoshop elements if you have that.  It is possible to do it in wors as well, but will take some work.  Word and Paint will do the trick but will not look as great as on photoshop. 

Does that help any or have I confused you?


----------



## cruisecrzy

mcraft17 said:


> Here is one of all the gang dressed up. Not sure if I like how it came out, I had to do it in paint because I couldn't seem to get my picture editing software to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure if it has been posted here or not but here are the ears to put around the door number.



I have the sailor hat, miinie bow, pirate hat, and sourcer mickey hat that go withthe ears on the cabin number.  Let me know if you want me to post them.


----------



## Tink*s_mama

cruisecrzy said:


> I have the sailor hat, miinie bow, pirate hat, and sourcer mickey hat that go withthe ears on the cabin number.  Let me know if you want me to post them.



Yes, please!!!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Here's a Minnie pirate with the help from the Design Board:


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

cruisecrzy said:


> I have the sailor hat, miinie bow, pirate hat, and sourcer mickey hat that go withthe ears on the cabin number.  Let me know if you want me to post them.



Yes please.  Do you have a sombrero too? (We're on the Mexican Riviera cruise.)


----------



## reigle4

cruisecrzy said:


> I have the sailor hat, miinie bow, pirate hat, and sourcer mickey hat that go withthe ears on the cabin number.  Let me know if you want me to post them.



Gee, you list all ears but no crowns.  Do you happen to have any crowns.  We are taking our grandaughter princess on her first cruise and our first Disney cruise and I know she would be so excited to see a crown on her door.  
Thank you in adbvance if you do and if you don't thanks anyway.


----------



## redmomof4

cruisecrzy said:


> I have the sailor hat, miinie bow, pirate hat, and sourcer mickey hat that go withthe ears on the cabin number.  Let me know if you want me to post them.



I would be interested in all of these. We leave in the am!!!


----------



## anewmac

anewmac said:


> anyone have a picture of Mickey and the gang all dressed up!
> 
> thanks



sorrry should have been more presiece (sp?) but was looking for mickey and the gang in there "sunday/formal" wear best! Tux's gowns the whole 9!

thanks


----------



## mcraft17

I don't have the sorcerer hat but here are the ones I do have....


----------



## txSleepingBeauty

this thread is wonderful!!  but does anyone have any cool Sleeping Beauty pics I could use?


----------



## mcraft17

Try here:

http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb4/aurora.html


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Pat on the design board has a cute sleeping beauty:

http://www.patsdesigns.com/albums/GirlDesigns/girls29.html

I am sure she would personalize it for you.


----------



## cruisecrzy

reigle4 said:


> Gee, you list all ears but no crowns.  Do you happen to have any crowns.  We are taking our grandaughter princess on her first cruise and our first Disney cruise and I know she would be so excited to see a crown on her door.
> Thank you in adbvance if you do and if you don't thanks anyway.



Yes, I forgot i have a crown as well. I will try to get these all posted now.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Maddie's Nana said:


> Here's a Minnie pirate with the help from the Design Board:




Do you have just Minnie on the pirate chest.  I love tht design.


----------



## cruisecrzy

I am very sorry that I cannot remember the name of the person who designed all these. They did a fantastic job!!!  Here are all the ones I had.  I am uploading them full size because I know that if you print them that way there should be no problems with them fitting

































Oops, after I posted I realized someone else already posted some. Sorry for duplicating.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

cruisecrzy said:


> Do you have just Minnie on the pirate chest.  I love tht design.



Here you go:


----------



## Uncle Servo

Was rummaging through my old files this weekend and found these.

First, a couple of pictures taken at Castaway Cay:












I can't remember if I or my wife took this one, but a shot taken from a bridge tour:







And this one was a framed picture in our cabin (one of the Marc Davis(?) concept sketches for PotC).  It turned out better than I thought it would:


----------



## LuvtheEars

Here is my first attempt:

removed!

Thank you for everyone's help!


----------



## Samlaw97

LuvtheEars said:


> Here is my first attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for everyone's help!



Luvthe Ears
  What software did you use to do this?  Want to try one of these ourselves but don't know where to start.  Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Tink rules

Anyone have anything good for Dopey???? 

I know he's not nautical... but my mom LOVES Dopey!!!

Thanks...


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

HELP, I just made my first door magnet, how do I post it here?


----------



## cruisecrzy

Maddie's Nana said:


> Here you go:



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Tink rules said:


> Anyone have anything good for Dopey????
> 
> I know he's not nautical... but my mom LOVES Dopey!!!
> 
> Thanks...



Here's Dopey:


----------



## TNMomof3

Does anyone have the large version of the mouse ears you put on your stateroom #?  Those I've seen posted are coming out small when I print.  They are like 2 1/2 inches tall and should be about double that.  

I did a search and found one link where I could click on it and the ears enlarged, but they were still printing out small.  If there is a document that this is on I'd love for someone to e-mail it to me.  

Thanks for any help!  I think these are so cute and hope to get the right size to print out.


----------



## bevtoy

rkandmjsmommy said:


> HELP, I just made my first door magnet, how do I post it here?



You need to get a account at Photobucket.  They have instructions there how to download photos from your PC and its free.


----------



## bevtoy

Maddie's Nana said:


> Here's Dopey:



Here are a few more:









http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/DIsney Snow White/?action=view&current=dopey.jpg


----------



## Tink rules

That's GREAT!!! 

Thanks much...


----------



## bevtoy

One more:


----------



## Tink rules

That's a great one too!!!  I'm going to try and surprise mom with these on our door!!!


----------



## Tink rules

TNMomof3 said:


> Does anyone have the large version of the mouse ears you put on your stateroom #?  Those I've seen posted are coming out small when I print.  They are like 2 1/2 inches tall and should be about double that.
> 
> I did a search and found one link where I could click on it and the ears enlarged, but they were still printing out small.  If there is a document that this is on I'd love for someone to e-mail it to me.
> 
> Thanks for any help!  I think these are so cute and hope to get the right size to print out.



Did you try here?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817


----------



## downunder

subscribing


----------



## TwoOwls

TNMomof3 said:


> Does anyone have the large version of the mouse ears you put on your stateroom #?  Those I've seen posted are coming out small when I print.  They are like 2 1/2 inches tall and should be about double that.
> 
> I did a search and found one link where I could click on it and the ears enlarged, but they were still printing out small.  If there is a document that this is on I'd love for someone to e-mail it to me.
> 
> Thanks for any help!  I think these are so cute and hope to get the right size to print out.



What program are you using? When I copy and past the image into my program the print to size about 4.25 inches across. 

I'm using Powerpoint and Publisher.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## LuvtheEars

Samlaw97 said:


> Luvthe Ears
> What software did you use to do this?  Want to try one of these ourselves but don't know where to start.  Any help is much appreciated.



I started with Print Workshop 2006, but quickly got frustrated with that program.  I finally ended up using Power Point and it worked great!


----------



## TNMomof3

Yes, thank you, guys.  I think it was a problem with the programs resizing the image to fit the screen.  I was trying to paste the image into Print Master, but that didn't work.  Then I tried to paste them in Word and that was printing them out about 1/2 size.  Finally my DH managed to get them in Excel and and expand the boundaries somehow.  It still printed out a page with a sliver of ear on it, but then it printed the two of them exactly how they are supposed to be.  

I think somebody needs to get some decent image software and a tutorial to go along with it.   

 

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Uncle Servo

It's funny... I could tell you how to do all this stuff in PhotoShop (worked as a graphic designer for over 10 years) but I'm completely clueless about programs Print Shop or Print Master... and only slightly less so about PowerPoint and/or Publisher.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## SueRS

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here's 6048



Can I get 8070, 8068, 8066?  Thanks,


----------



## LUVMICKEY

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here's 6048



Could I please also have 6072 and 6074.  Thank you.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Here are 8066, 8068, and 8070, enjoy:


----------



## RweTHEREyet

And here are 6072 and 6074, have a great cruise


----------



## LUVMICKEY

RweTHEREyet said:


> And here are 6072 and 6074, have a great cruise



Thank you so much.  We really appreciate you doing that for us.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

My pleasure--I am not a designer, by any means, and I have been thrilled that anyone would want the little pictures I have been playing around with.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Thanks to those of you who have shared pictures with those of us who aren't graphically talented .  If you see your pictures on my door on the 10/13 EC please know I wholeheartedly thank you .


----------



## cruisecrzy

cntkg1 said:


> Fantastic thread.  Thanks for sharing.



Do you have those flags from your signature in a way you could share with us?  I would like them seperately so I can use them on signs for each stop on a 7 day back to back.


----------



## ulstergirl

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb176/hennebryl/Disney%20Cruise%202007/WaltDisneyWorldDisneyCruiseAugus-15.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ulstergirl




----------



## STLDisney_Freak

S.S.Oceanlover said:


> Bill


 
Very Cute...Mind if I borrow and add a few touches?


----------



## bevtoy

Can you post the picture of Pooh Bear in the inner tube?  I would love to have it.





ulstergirl said:


>


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## PurplePrincess4

RweTHEREyet said:


> I wanted to share the sign that I have made from graphics and pics found on this site:



Your work is truly stunning! I would really like to use some of your images on my pirate themed staterooms. I have got pirate fish extenders, and some Disney store pirate Apparel Iron ons made into magnets.  I hope you dont mind...WOW....you are awesome!


----------



## S.S.Oceanlover

just wanted to add this one.





Bill


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Thanks to Pat on the Design Board -


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## RweTHEREyet

PurplePrincess4 said:


> Your work is truly stunning! I would really like to use some of your images on my pirate themed staterooms. I have got pirate fish extenders, and some Disney store pirate Apparel Iron ons made into magnets.  I hope you dont mind...WOW....you are awesome!



Please, help yourself.  I take no credit for the images, all I did was drag and drop with a software program designed to make comic books.   I am not a designer, just lucked out to have these images for those frames, and I am glad you liked it.


----------



## 2neverlandwego

Does anyone have a clipart picture of Mary Poppins in her white dress and hat?  I have searched the web with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

Here are a few but I wish they were better.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## goterps1986

bump


----------



## yndygo

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> What are the dimensions of the number on the door???  We'd like to be able to make ears and other decorations to put around that circle.



I can't recall, but I have a file I can email you to print out ears...
It prints out 3 sets on one sheet of magnetic paper... so in case they go missing... you've got backups, or you could put them on someone else's door.


----------



## yndygo

LuvtheEars said:


> I'm new at this, but I was able to remove the words from this image by putting a white box over the words in Powerpoint.  I hope this helps some.



Um, if you'd like me to tweak my signature image for you, I'd be happy to... I'm kind of surprised you would modify it and post it here w/o my permission and without having even asked me.
Yes, I modified midnights' ears - but it took me hours and days to get the princesses mapped... 

It just seems like common courtesy to ask first when the person you are stealing from is actually participating in the thread.


----------



## LuvtheEars

yndygo said:


> Um, if you'd like me to tweak my signature image for you, I'd be happy to... I'm kind of surprised you would modify it and post it here w/o my permission and without having even asked me.
> Yes, I modified midnights' ears - but it took me hours and days to get the princesses mapped...
> 
> It just seems like common courtesy to ask first when the person you are stealing from is actually participating in the thread.



I'm sorry!  I was not trying to do anything wrong!     I was trying to learn new things and help by sharing what I learned.  It won't happen again! 

I removed the other post too!


----------



## bevtoy

Here Luvthe ears you can use this one and decorate it with what ever picture you want.  No one owns any picture originally created by Disney.  Disney has them copy righted and in that sense we all use something that belongs to someone else.


----------



## BynnyA

I am finally getting my signs ready, and we leave on saturday!! Here is one I made for the 2 birthdays we are celebrating on board. I printed them on magnetic paper and cut around the frame and they came out so cute!! I will post some more as I get them finished.


----------



## pinkygirl

BynnyA said:


> I am finally getting my signs ready, and we leave on saturday!! Here is one I made for the 2 birthdays we are celebrating on board. I printed them on magnetic paper and cut around the frame and they came out so cute!! I will post some more as I get them finished.




Oh these are so cute, my son (KEVIN) is celebrating his 4th birthday on the first day of our cruise, I was wondering if I could have the Pluto image and add my son's name and change the number on this to correspond to his age? thanks so much.


----------



## bevtoy

Wow those are great!  Would you be able to post the simple graphics or the place where you got them?  I love the Mickey heads with numbers inside them they have good depth.




BynnyA said:


> I am finally getting my signs ready, and we leave on saturday!! Here is one I made for the 2 birthdays we are celebrating on board. I printed them on magnetic paper and cut around the frame and they came out so cute!! I will post some more as I get them finished.


----------



## DreamCruiser100

First of all Thank you to everyone for sharing your amazing ideas!!! These are some of the door signs I have created for our Moon Cruise and fellow Moonies. All credit for repeated images is given to those FABULOUS DIS'ers who were gracious enough to share. Please feel free to copy anything I have done.


----------



## DreamCruiser100




----------



## DreamCruiser100




----------



## DreamCruiser100

Some of these images were scanned so the quality is not as good


----------



## BynnyA

pinkygirl said:


> Oh these are so cute, my son (KEVIN) is celebrating his 4th birthday on the first day of our cruise, I was wondering if I could have the Pluto image and add my son's name and change the number on this to correspond to his age? thanks so much.




Here ya go!!


----------



## DreamCruiser100

And this is our Dis Info Guide ( a work in progress)


----------



## pinkygirl

BynnyA said:


> Here ya go!!



Oh THANK you soooo much! you rock!


----------



## bevtoy

DreamCruiser100 those are amazing!   I am amazed at the talent I see others use here and the creativity for the great looking magnets.  Thank-you for graciously sharing these.

Hmm now can I ask for your soccer Mickey?  
My DD loves soccer and here
 are a few I have collected.  SOme from the DIS board but I don't know who created them  or I would give them credit.


----------



## milestogo

Just found you guys, thanks for the wonderful ideas!


----------



## BynnyA

bevtoy said:


> Wow those are great!  Would you be able to post the simple graphics or the place where you got them?  I love the Mickey heads with numbers inside them they have good depth.




Thanks!

I just used simple clip art that I got online, and then edited it in photoshop, adding layes, shadows, textures, etc. (I am a wannabe graphic designer, and have been teaching myself photoshop this summer!)

The mickey heads were done with a custom brush shape I made, and then added effects to. I saved the black one as a jpeg so others can use it.


----------



## DreamCruiser100

Here ya go, I just used Printshop and added a textured background, I probably got the origanal image from you


----------



## DreamCruiser100

That one was a little stretched, let me try it again


----------



## PoohJen

AWESOME SIGNS EVERYONE!!!     Puts mine to shame!!!

Wondering if anyone has any good Christmas themed Disney clip art/graphics to share?     


Thanks!!


----------



## JsMom2

BynnyA said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just used simple clip art that I got online, and then edited it in photoshop, adding layes, shadows, textures, etc. (I am a wannabe graphic designer, and have been teaching myself photoshop this summer!)
> 
> The mickey heads were done with a custom brush shape I made, and then added effects to. I saved the black one as a jpeg so others can use it.



TFS.  This is so cool!


----------



## bevtoy

JsMom2 said:


> TFS.  This is so cool!



JsMom2 I folled your sig to your graphics cache and I love those Disney Christmas ornaments, they are beautiful.
Here are a few CHristmas ones that I have:


----------



## PurplePrincess4

These are from POTC Worlds end heat transfers I got last week at Disney store. Hope I do this right.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd150/purpleprincessil/jacksparrow010.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd150/purpleprincessil/SkullandXbones4009.jpg


----------



## yndygo

bevtoy said:


> Here Luvthe ears you can use this one and decorate it with what ever picture you want.  No one owns any picture originally created by Disney.  Disney has them copy righted and in that sense we all use something that belongs to someone else.



I didn't say that I owned it... I said it would've been polite since I'm *in* the thread to at least say "would you mind posting that as a blank" rather than just doing it...

Any time anyone asks me, I ALWAYS credit the amazing Midnight who did the ears you posted above in the first place... because honestly, if you spend a lot of time on something, it's nice if someone at least credits you...

I've never claimed it as "mine" - it isn't... but it is the product of something that took me hours to do... and I'm sure it took Midnight hours to do the one you posted as well... nice to credit her too.


----------



## yndygo

BynnyA said:


> I am finally getting my signs ready, and we leave on saturday!! Here is one I made for the 2 birthdays we are celebrating on board. I printed them on magnetic paper and cut around the frame and they came out so cute!! I will post some more as I get them finished.



Those are brilliant BynnyA!!! 

Well done!! 
They look VERY cool!!!!


----------



## LuvtheEars

I'm not sure if these have been posted already.  They are very small, but perhaps someone with better software can help out.


----------



## Dani Dani Dani

Are we actually allowed to use these?  Just curious because I know disney has a strict copyright policy.  Would love to make some things for our door but don't wanna get in trouble...


----------



## RweTHEREyet

yndygo said:


> Um, if you'd like me to tweak my signature image for you, I'd be happy to... I'm kind of surprised you would modify it and post it here w/o my permission and without having even asked me.
> Yes, I modified midnights' ears - but it took me hours and days to get the princesses mapped...
> 
> It just seems like common courtesy to ask first when the person you are stealing from is actually participating in the thread.



Wow, what a harsh tone to this post.  I think if LuvtheEars was trying to "steal"  she wouldn't have posted the modified image, but would have kept it to herself.  It seems to me she was truly trying to be helpful to some of us less talented folks and meant no harm.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Dani Dani Dani said:


> Are we actually allowed to use these?  Just curious because I know disney has a strict copyright policy.  Would love to make some things for our door but don't wanna get in trouble...



My understanding is that as long as you are using the images for personal use and "not for profit", there is no problem.


----------



## heart4princephillip

RweTHEREyet said:


> Wow, what a harsh tone to this post.  I think if LuvtheEars was trying to "steal"  she wouldn't have posted the modified image, but would have kept it to herself.  It seems to me she was truly trying to be helpful to some of us less talented folks and meant no harm.



I agree...


----------



## Dani Dani Dani

RweTHEREyet said:


> My understanding is that as long as you are using the images for personal use and "not for profit", there is no problem.



Perfect!  Thanks for the info


----------



## RweTHEREyet

BynnyA said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just used simple clip art that I got online, and then edited it in photoshop, adding layes, shadows, textures, etc. (I am a wannabe graphic designer, and have been teaching myself photoshop this summer!)
> 
> The mickey heads were done with a custom brush shape I made, and then added effects to. I saved the black one as a jpeg so others can use it.



I love your design.  Congrats on learning Photoshop, it is a very intimidating program.  

Have you put your design out there for general use?  Please say yes.


----------



## yndygo

RweTHEREyet said:


> Wow, what a harsh tone to this post.  I think if LuvtheEars was trying to "steal"  she wouldn't have posted the modified image, but would have kept it to herself.  It seems to me she was truly trying to be helpful to some of us less talented folks and meant no harm.



I'm wondering if what you're hearing as "harsh" wasn't my feeling upset...
but either way, if it came across that way, then I owe LuvtheEars an apology - it just kind of surprised me that someone would post that with no mention of where it came from as if they had done it...
But I'm sorry that it came across as harsh.
*
My apologies to LuvtheEars.*
 

I suspect to a point that's a matter of email/internet posting having no tone of voice - but then, that's one of the hazards of posting - sometimes you say something one way and it comes out sounding entirely different on the other end.

Thanks for letting me know that it DIDN'T come across as surprised and hurt and instead came across as harsh...   That wasn't my intent.


----------



## JuliahFLA

I'd love the file to make the ears. We're crusing next week! thank you, Jhenry227@cfl.rr.com
(oops, this message for intended for the poster who had the Mickey ears above the circle on their door. I'm not sure how to tag my message back to theirs.


----------



## millerpjm

BynnyA said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just used simple clip art that I got online, and then edited it in photoshop, adding layes, shadows, textures, etc. (I am a wannabe graphic designer, and have been teaching myself photoshop this summer!)
> 
> The mickey heads were done with a custom brush shape I made, and then added effects to. I saved the black one as a jpeg so others can use it.



This is SO COOL! I may have to borrow, if that's ok?


----------



## TiggerKing

DreamCruiser100 said:


> And this is our Dis Info Guide ( a work in progress)



I absolutely LOVE this.  What program, or combination of programs, are you using to do this?  Would you mind sharing the template?  If so, would you PM me and I will send you an e-mail addy.


----------



## SueRS

Ok. I have my designs printed on regular paper.  I have magnetic tape, should I laminate the pages first?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JsMom2

SueRS said:


> Ok. I have my designs printed on regular paper.  I have magnetic tape, should I laminate the pages first?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I do.   I also use a glue stick to paste the designs on some stiffer paper first.  This is optional, but the lamination really brings out the color in the design.  I got so addicted to the magnet making that I bought a laminator for $38 online at Joann.com!


----------



## Uncle Servo

RweTHEREyet said:


> My understanding is that as long as you are using the images for personal use and "not for profit", there is no problem.




Yeah -- if there was a problem then a sizeable chunk of the passengers on the past couple of cruises we've been on would have been arrested... or sued... or left out at sea in lifeboats... or washing dishes back in the galley...


----------



## RweTHEREyet

yndygo said:


> I'm wondering if what you're hearing as "harsh" wasn't my feeling upset...
> but either way, if it came across that way, then I owe LuvtheEars an apology - it just kind of surprised me that someone would post that with no mention of where it came from as if they had done it...
> But I'm sorry that it came across as harsh.
> *
> My apologies to LuvtheEars.*
> 
> 
> I suspect to a point that's a matter of email/internet posting having no tone of voice - but then, that's one of the hazards of posting - sometimes you say something one way and it comes out sounding entirely different on the other end.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that it DIDN'T come across as surprised and hurt and instead came across as harsh...   That wasn't my intent.




I cannot speak for LuvtheEars, but I feel better knowing this.  I agree that posting does not always convey the feelings intended and since we don't really know one another, it is easy to take things wrong.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

SueRS said:


> Ok. I have my designs printed on regular paper.  I have magnetic tape, should I laminate the pages first?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It also makes them look really, really nice to print out on photo paper and then laminate. Then you can put the magnetic tape on the back.  

I think the magnetic sheets are the easiest, but boy are they expensive.  I change my mind too much to commit to those magnetic sheets.


----------



## BynnyA

millerpjm said:


> This is SO COOL! I may have to borrow, if that's ok?



Of course! I posted these here to share with everyone!! 

I just finished our "magic" sign, and I am making a half page design for everyone in our 2 cabins, with their name and favorite character.

Here's what I have so far!


----------



## BynnyA

And some more:


----------



## bevtoy

These look great!Could you post your Cinderella and Tinkerbell for others to use?




BynnyA said:


> Of course! I posted these here to share with everyone!!
> 
> I just finished our "magic" sign, and I am making a half page design for everyone in our 2 cabins, with their name and favorite character.
> 
> Here's what I have so far!


----------



## JsMom2

BynnyA said:


> Of course! I posted these here to share with everyone!!
> 
> I just finished our "magic" sign, and I am making a half page design for everyone in our 2 cabins, with their name and favorite character.
> 
> Here's what I have so far!




OMG, I LOVE these!!  Would you mind posting them without the names and dates so we can use the pics you've created?  These are beautiful!


----------



## bevtoy

Here are a few of our magnet for our upcoming October 2007 cruise.
SOme of the graphics came from here on the DIS boards and I altered them for my own use, some caqme from the internet.


----------



## pinkygirl

These look so awesome!!! can I ask you how you did these? great work...







BynnyA said:


> Of course! I posted these here to share with everyone!!
> 
> I just finished our "magic" sign, and I am making a half page design for everyone in our 2 cabins, with their name and favorite character.
> 
> Here's what I have so far!


----------



## DreamCruiser100

BaynnyA - Those are Amazing!!!!


----------



## Kulkatt

I am trying to make magnets for our doors.  I still have a lot of time.  I only have Word.  I am having trouble trying to figure out how to place the words in the picture.  I am not even sure if the Word program can do this.  Can Anyone help?  
Thanks


----------



## yndygo

JuliahFLA said:


> I'd love the file to make the ears. We're crusing next week! thank you, Jhenry227@cfl.rr.com
> (oops, this message for intended for the poster who had the Mickey ears above the circle on their door. I'm not sure how to tag my message back to theirs.



Just saw this JuliahFLA - will email them to you right away.


----------



## yndygo

Kulkatt said:


> I am trying to make magnets for our doors.  I still have a lot of time.  I only have Word.  I am having trouble trying to figure out how to place the words in the picture.  I am not even sure if the Word program can do this.  Can Anyone help?
> Thanks



You could *kind of* cheat Word into 'putting words on pictures' - you'd do it by inserting the picture into Word - then right click on the picture and select "format picture" when the box comes up, select the tab that says Layout - and choose the "behind text" option.  Then type your text so it goes over the place you want it to be on the picture (you'll need to use the space bar a lot!)
Or you can use text boxes or word art...

There's a couple other ways to do it as well...
But there are easier ways using graphics programs instead - which you can pick up trial versions different places on the internet, and cheaper older versions on ebay!


----------



## Kulkatt

Thanks Yndygo.  I will try it out today.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Wonderful Ideas.  Maybe one day I will learn how to create my own.  That is a very big Maybe.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Im_A_Princess

*BynnyA*

How do you make those?
What program do you use and then what do you do?

Awesome work!


----------



## yndygo

Im_A_Princess said:


> *BynnyA*
> 
> How do you make those?
> What program do you use and then what do you do?
> 
> Awesome work!



I believe BynnyA mentioned using Photoshop.
If you aren't quite up to shelling out the hundreds of dollars for Photoshop, Paintshop Pro is a less expensive alternative.

Looks like BynnyA is using both filters & text and then image effects.

If you'd like to learn more, you can look at tutorials on photoshop online, or google things like 'tutorial photoshop' and add words like effects, text, howto, etc.

HTH


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## PurplePrincess4

bevtoy said:


> Here are a few of our magnet for our upcoming October 2007 cruise.
> SOme of the graphics came from here on the DIS boards and I altered them for my own use, some caqme from the internet.





I love Mickey and the Pirate Map. Would you mind if I used it and customized it for our family?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Samlaw97

PurplePrincess4 said:


> I love Mickey and the Pirate Map. Would you mind if I used it and customized it for our family?



Thanks to Bevtoy for allowing us to use this graphic as well.  We used it to make t-shirts for one of our excursions.


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Monica D

Thank you everyone!   I just made some great door signs...can't wait to put them up!


----------



## S.S.Oceanlover

STLDisney_Freak said:


> Very Cute...Mind if I borrow and add a few touches?



Feel free. That's how I got it. Just took different things from everywhere. 

Bill


----------



## bevtoy

Just wanted to clarify that I got this design from another DISer but I can't remember who.  It was posted for anyone who wishes to use it.


----------



## Uncle Servo

Ooo, nice B&tB one you posted yesterday Bevtoy... I was wondering when some Kingdom Hearts artwork would make it in here.   

I was looking through my old pics over the weekend (dug 'em out of the wife's scrapbook stuff) and found these:

A postcard we bought on a previous cruise.





Another postcard.





A picture, but I can't remember if it was a picture OF a picture/postcard or something she actually took at Castaway Cay.





One of my wife's birthday cards.





One of my son's UNbirthday cards (his birthday is 12/20 so we had an UNbirthday part in August).


----------



## bevtoy

brooksfabfive created this special magnet for my husband and I for our 25th wedding anniversary!  I just love it.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

here is something I am trying to put together for next summer. It's still missing something though...


----------



## bevtoy

Maybe something small for the other two corners for balance?














Soccermom-Cheri said:


> here is something I am trying to put together for next summer. It's still missing something though...


----------



## Uncle Servo

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> here is something I am trying to put together for next summer. It's still missing something though...



I love the color choices, I love the font selection, I love the clip art, and I _especially_ love the awesome Stitch medallion pin...  

It appears to me though is that the type is too small.  You start losing it against the medallion because the image itself is so busy.  I would suggest shrinking it down just a bit and upping the font size accordingly.


----------



## bevtoy

Uncle Servo said:


> I love the color choices, I love the font selection, I love the clip art, and I _especially_ love the awesome Stitch medallion pin...
> 
> It appears to me though is that the type is too small.  You start losing it against the medallion because the image itself is so busy.  I would suggest shrinking it down just a bit and upping the font size accordingly.



Good idea!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Uncle Servo

bevtoy said:


>



This one is just screaming for some comment about dining at Lumiere's on a cruise in December...


----------



## TLHB70

bevtoy said:


>



I am not very good at working graphics on the computer.  I am still figuring out how to post photos.
Can anyone tell me how to write "Our Disney Cruise" in the white, above the top of these ears and "September 15-22, 2007" in the white below them, across the bottom?????   I would love to make this a title page for my scrapbook!!!!!!   I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## bevtoy

TLHB70 said:


> I am not very good at working graphics on the computer.  I am still figuring out how to post photos.
> Can anyone tell me how to write "Our Disney Cruise" in the white, above the top of these ears and "September 15-22, 2007" in the white below them, across the bottom?????   I would love to make this a title page for my scrapbook!!!!!!   I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## TLHB70

bevtoy said:


>





THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
       


I am working on photos now that I am back.  This is the perfect cover page!!!!!!!!!!  
Now........I will have to figure out how to do all of this graphic stuff on the computer.  I have been able to print out things that all of you have posted.  I just don't know how to make them on the computer.


----------



## LuvtheEars

TLHB70 said:


> I am not very good at working graphics on the computer.  I am still figuring out how to post photos.
> Can anyone tell me how to write "Our Disney Cruise" in the white, above the top of these ears and "September 15-22, 2007" in the white below them, across the bottom?????   I would love to make this a title page for my scrapbook!!!!!!   I have no idea how to do it.



Is this what you are looking for?  I added the words in Power Point.





I hope your trip was great!  We leave for the Wonder in 7 days!


----------



## LuvtheEars

Bevtoy - You are fast!!!  And her's is bigger than mine!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## TLHB70

You guys are the best......so helpful!!!!!!!!!
How can you do it so fast?  I have no idea how to do such things!
Thanks again for the wonderful cover page!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

LuvtheEars said:


> Bevtoy - You are fast!!!  And her's is bigger than mine!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I like yours better, the font and the curvature of the text adds a lot to the picture.


----------



## bevtoy

TLHB70 said:


> You guys are the best......so helpful!!!!!!!!!
> How can you do it so fast?  I have no idea how to do such things!
> Thanks again for the wonderful cover page!!!!!!!!!!




Good luck fihuring out which one to use!  I like the one by LuvtheEars best.


----------



## PurplePrincess4

May I borrow Jack please???




Uncle Servo said:


> Ooo, nice B&tB one you posted yesterday Bevtoy... I was wondering when some Kingdom Hearts artwork would make it in here.
> 
> I was looking through my old pics over the weekend (dug 'em out of the wife's scrapbook stuff) and found these:
> 
> A postcard we bought on a previous cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another postcard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture, but I can't remember if it was a picture OF a picture/postcard or something she actually took at Castaway Cay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my wife's birthday cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my son's UNbirthday cards (his birthday is 12/20 so we had an UNbirthday part in August).


----------



## bevtoy

PurplePrincess4 said:


> May I borrow Jack please???



Would you like more pictures of Jack?


----------



## PurplePrincess4

I am good with the Jack/Pirate stuff. I may have gone a little nuts with it.
I am looking for  Stitch   and  Lilo on their own if anyone has them.


----------



## bevtoy

PurplePrincess4 said:


> I am good with the Jack/Pirate stuff. I may have gone a little nuts with it.
> I am looking for  Stitch   and  Lilo on their own if anyone has them.


\

I have a few more if you want them.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## PurplePrincess4

Thanks Bev! Totally CUTE!  Would you be interested in helping me do something cool with the Stitch coin?  I would love to have some kind of saying around it. I'll mull it over......


----------



## bevtoy

PurplePrincess4 said:


> Thanks Bev! Totally CUTE!  Would you be interested in helping me do something cool with the Stitch coin?  I would love to have some kind of saying around it. I'll mull it over......



I am better at finding graphics than I am at actually putting them together but I would try.  A lot of the posters on this thread are very clever and gifted maybe they would help too.


----------



## PurplePrincess4

Does anyone know how to make  words or sayings arch around a picture or object?


----------



## S.S.Oceanlover

TLHB70 said:


> I am not very good at working graphics on the computer.  I am still figuring out how to post photos.
> Can anyone tell me how to write "Our Disney Cruise" in the white, above the top of these ears and "September 15-22, 2007" in the white below them, across the bottom?????   I would love to make this a title page for my scrapbook!!!!!!   I have no idea how to do it.



here's another version.





Bill


----------



## yndygo

PurplePrincess4 said:


> Does anyone know how to make  words or sayings arch around a picture or object?



You can do it with programs like Photoshop or Paintshop Pro - you can also use "Word Art" in Microsoft Word to create "arched" text...

But what program are you using?
Is there something I can help you with? I'd be happy to help


----------



## S.S.Oceanlover

yndygo said:


> You can do it with programs like Photoshop or Paintshop Pro - you can also use "Word Art" in Microsoft Word to create "arched" text...
> 
> But what program are you using?
> Is there something I can help you with? I'd be happy to help



How do you do it with Paintshop Pro? I have that and don't know how to do it.

I can do it with PrintShop.

Bill


----------



## yndygo

S.S.Oceanlover said:


> How do you do it with Paintshop Pro? I have that and don't know how to do it.
> 
> I can do it with PrintShop.
> 
> Bill



Rather than recreate the wheel - here's a link to a fast & dirty tutorial for PSP circular text...
Essentially, in PSP you just create a vector object, then map your text to the vector object and hide the original object... so you can do circular, irregularly shaped, swoopy, pretty much anything you can create as a vector object before mapping the text to it.

The tutorial above shows how to 'flip' the text on the bottom, but is for PSP6 - you just have to tweak the steps a little bit for whichever version you use.


----------



## S.S.Oceanlover

yndygo said:


> Rather than recreate the wheel - here's a link to a fast & dirty tutorial for PSP circular text...
> Essentially, in PSP you just create a vector object, then map your text to the vector object and hide the original object... so you can do circular, irregularly shaped, swoopy, pretty much anything you can create as a vector object before mapping the text to it.
> 
> The tutorial above shows how to 'flip' the text on the bottom, but is for PSP6 - you just have to tweak the steps a little bit for whichever version you use.



Thanks for the link. I read the tutorial but only have version 4.0. Someday I'll upgrade. 

Bill


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I know this is probably a very dumb question, but where can I find the Disney style lettering that a lot of people use.  I have looked around quite a bit for it, but I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.  I know it's probably right under my nose and I'm just not seeing it.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TLHB70

yndygo said:


> Rather than recreate the wheel - here's a link to a fast & dirty tutorial for PSP circular text...
> Essentially, in PSP you just create a vector object, then map your text to the vector object and hide the original object... so you can do circular, irregularly shaped, swoopy, pretty much anything you can create as a vector object before mapping the text to it.
> 
> The tutorial above shows how to 'flip' the text on the bottom, but is for PSP6 - you just have to tweak the steps a little bit for whichever version you use.



Thank you for this.  I am trying to learn how to do all of this neat graphic stuff.  One day I hope to "get it."


----------



## TLHB70

S.S.Oceanlover said:


> here's another version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill



Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Servo

LUVMICKEY said:


> I know this is probably a very dumb question, but where can I find the Disney style lettering that a lot of people use.  I have looked around quite a bit for it, but I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.  I know it's probably right under my nose and I'm just not seeing it.  Thanks in advance for your help.



If you're talking about the font that S.S. Oceanlover used, it's called "Waltograph" and can be found at Mickey Avenue as well as The Disney Experience.  

There's also a HUMONGOUS listing of Disney and Disney-related fonts (with links) here on the Mickey Avenue site.  Some are commercial (as in you have to pay for them) but there are a lot of free ones as well.  Lots of scrolling.  The site says "Newport" is the one used in DCL signage. 

Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Uncle Servo said:


> If you're talking about the font that S.S. Oceanlover used, it's called "Waltograph" and can be found at Mickey Avenue as well as The Disney Experience.
> 
> There's also a HUMONGOUS listing of Disney and Disney-related fonts (with links) here on the Mickey Avenue site.  Some are commercial (as in you have to pay for them) but there are a lot of free ones as well.  Lots of scrolling.  The site says "Newport" is the one used in DCL signage.
> 
> Anyway, hope this helps.


Thank you ver much Uncle Servo.  That was a big help.


----------



## Uncle Servo

LUVMICKEY said:


> Thank you ver much Uncle Servo.  That was a big help.




You're quite welcome!  I'm a big font-lover myself... so I went nuts when I saw that huge list for the first time.   

Actually, I prefer the 'Started By A Mouse' (the one from the Disneyland logo) or the 'Disney Print' fonts over the 'Waltograph' one... but that's just me.  I tend to like fonts that haven't been used as much.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Uncle Servo said:


> You're quite welcome!  I'm a big font-lover myself... so I went nuts when I saw that huge list for the first time.
> 
> Actually, I prefer the 'Started By A Mouse' (the one from the Disneyland logo) or the 'Disney Print' fonts over the 'Waltograph' one... but that's just me.  I tend to like fonts that haven't been used as much.  Your mileage may vary.



Now are the other fonts that your talking about on those same two sites, or are they programs that you buy?


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I love Started By A Mouse and also use "Mickey Mousebats" as often as possible (there is always a place for the Mouse)


----------



## Uncle Servo

LUVMICKEY said:


> Now are the other fonts that your talking about on those same two sites, or are they programs that you buy?




'Started By A Mouse' is on the big list, just look for the Disneyland logo.
'Disney Print' is frequently packaged as part of Disney print software... but if I remember correctly there may be a link to a similar-looking free font on that big list as well.  And I prefer free fonts myself.


----------



## arlinek

Perhaps it's different for those travelling during high season when school is out, but just ret. from 4-day Wonder (9/23 departure), and I'd hazard a guess that only one door out of 50-60-70 had anything on their doors.  This is just so those less inclined to make door magnets don't fret about it.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Here is another thing I was fooling around with... (this Photoshop thing is _hard)_


----------



## bevtoy

That looks really good.




Soccermom-Cheri said:


> Here is another thing I was fooling around with... (this Photoshop thing is _hard)_


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Uncle Servo said:


> 'Started By A Mouse' is on the big list, just look for the Disneyland logo.
> 'Disney Print' is frequently packaged as part of Disney print software... but if I remember correctly there may be a link to a similar-looking free font on that big list as well.  And I prefer free fonts myself.



Thank you so much, that was very helpful.  I'm checking that out for sure.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Uncle Servo

arlinek said:


> Perhaps it's different for those travelling during high season when school is out, but just ret. from 4-day Wonder (9/23 departure), and I'd hazard a guess that only one door out of 50-60-70 had anything on their doors.  This is just so those less inclined to make door magnets don't fret about it.



Not trying to be belligerent here, but if I were 'less inclined' to make door signs then I wouldn't be spending much time viewing this thread.  Doing so makes about as much sense as pulling into a McDonald's drive-through when you're not hungry.


----------



## aw24

bevtoy said:


>



I would like to use this for our night in Lumier's if you don't mind. 

Thanks,
Ann


----------



## Deb T.

Uncle Servo said:


> Not trying to be belligerent here, but if I were 'less inclined' to make door signs then I wouldn't be spending much time viewing this thread.  Doing so makes about as much sense as pulling into a McDonald's drive-through when you're not hungry.



Yeouch!  Wow - I don't think the poster meant ill at all.  I feel the DIS boards sometimes foster a sense of "everybody's doing it" when new people spend time viewing threads in order to do research for their upcoming trip.  Reading through this thread is a prime example - it makes it seem that everyone who goes on a Disney cruise creates wonderful magnets and signs to put on their cabin door.  Those who've cruised on DCL before know that just isn't true.  I believe the poster was just trying to relieve other people's anxiety by saying not to fret if you don't have magnets to put on your door - - - that it's OKAY if you don't have the time, creativity, money, room in your suitcase, etc., etc., etc.

By the way, even the 7/7/07 Mediterranean Cruise (heavily attended by DISers) had very few decorated doors.  That was our fifth Disney cruise and the first time I ever put magnets on our door.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Deb T. said:


> Yeouch!  Wow - I don't think the poster meant ill at all.  I feel the DIS boards sometimes foster a sense of "everybody's doing it" when new people spend time viewing threads in order to do research for their upcoming trip.  Reading through this thread is a prime example - it makes it seem that everyone who goes on a Disney cruise creates wonderful magnets and signs to put on their cabin door.  Those who've cruised on DCL before know that just isn't true.  I believe the poster was just trying to relieve other people's anxiety by saying not to fret if you don't have magnets to put on your door - - - that it's OKAY if you don't have the time, creativity, money, room in your suitcase, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> By the way, even the 7/7/07 Mediterranean Cruise (heavily attended by DISers) had very few decorated doors.  That was our fifth Disney cruise and the first time I ever put magnets on our door.



That is very true.

DISER Beware, We did have a few magnets walk this past cruise (9/8/07).  I suspected it was kids and they left anything that had a name or room number on it.  I was told that it is advised to pull door deco in at night as that seems to be when they grow legs.

Won't keep me for making a few for the door but did disappoint my nieces who had all their princesses stolen.  Hope those who took them enjoyed them.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Tink rules

Uncle Servo said:


> Not trying to be belligerent here, but if I were 'less inclined' to make door signs then I wouldn't be spending much time viewing this thread.  Doing so makes about as much sense as pulling into a McDonald's drive-through when you're not hungry.



Yeah, but once in a while...I've just GOT to have a Happy Meal!!!!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## DCLLVR

Thanks to all of you for all of these great graphics!!! ... Here is what our door looked like.


----------



## reigle4

DCLLVR said:


> Thanks to all of you for all of these great graphics!!! ... Here is what our door looked like.



That was a great door.  By the way,  did you lose any?


----------



## bevtoy

Wow!  It looks great!  Hmmm........ That boat at the top looks unfamiliar, can you post it



DCLLVR said:


> Thanks to all of you for all of these great graphics!!! ... Here is what our door looked like.


----------



## DCLLVR

reigle4 said:


> That was a great door.  By the way,  did you lose any?



Not that we know of ... but we didn't count them to be 100% sure.  Sometimes when we were in our stateroom near the door we would hear ... "no, no, honey, put that back, those aren't yours" ... we put lots of them down low and it seems like some of the little ones would grab one on their way by.


----------



## DCLLVR

bevtoy said:


> Wow!  It looks great!  Hmmm........ That boat at the top looks unfamiliar, can you post it



Thats the castaway club magnet they give you in your CC gift bag on arrival.  I'll try to scan it to see if it comes out ok ... someone may already have this scanned.


----------



## Grandma4ever

DCLLVR said:


> Thanks to all of you for all of these great graphics!!! ... Here is what our door looked like.



My sister had some princesses on her door like that and late one night almost every one was taken.  The stuff that had an identifing mark on it was left.  I believe they were taken by unsupervised kids most likely teens.  I will not put out anything without a room number or name on it again.  I also think I will make a magnet that states all magnets are marked with an identifing mark.  Maybe that will help.  It is sad that it has come down to this and the parents are unaware that they kids are taking from others.  The princesses that were taken were for my 9 year old nices who had just lost thier father and then their princesses get taken.  They were upset and I don't blame them.  

Another safety action I was told was to take the magnets in at night and replace them each day.  I plan on doing this as well.  DCL was concerned and I had to tell them repeatedly that it was not a refection on DCL.  I understood that they can not control the action of all the guest.  

Hope this info will help others to protect thier Magnets and allow all of us to continue to enjoy all of them.  Lois


----------



## DCLLVR

Grandma4ever said:


> My sister had some princesses on her door like that and late one night almost every one was taken.  The stuff that had an identifing mark on it was left.  I believe they were taken by unsupervised kids most likely teens.  I will not put out anything without a room number or name on it again.  I also think I will make a magnet that states all magnets are marked with an identifing mark.  Maybe that will help.  It is sad that it has come down to this and the parents are unaware that they kids are taking from others.  The princesses that were taken were for my 9 year old nices who had just lost thier father and then their princesses get taken.  They were upset and I don't blame them.
> 
> Another safety action I was told was to take the magnets in at night and replace them each day.  I plan on doing this as well.  DCL was concerned and I had to tell them repeatedly that it was not a refection on DCL.  I understood that they can not control the action of all the guest.
> 
> Hope this info will help others to protect thier Magnets and allow all of us to continue to enjoy all of them.  Lois



I guess we got lucky, our stateroom (6560) was right at the stair/elevator lobby ... you could actually see the stateroom door from the stair/elevator lobby.   We just left them there on the door the entire week and didn't lose a single one ... that we know of.


----------



## Grandma4ever

DCLLVR said:


> I guess we got lucky, our stateroom (6560) was right at the stair/elevator lobby ... you could actually see the stateroom door from the stair/elevator lobby.   We just left them there on the door the entire week and didn't lose a single one ... that we know of.



You did get Lucky but location had nothing to do with it.  My sister was in 2058 and we were in 2060 just a few decks below you.  May have to do with the deck however and the cost of the staterooms.  Don't know.  Glad you didn't lose any.  Just be aware on future cruises.  Lois


----------



## Uncle Servo

PurplePrincess4 said:


> May I borrow Jack please???



Absolutely!  Go for it -- that's what he's here for!


----------



## Uncle Servo

Deb T. said:


> Yeouch!  Wow - I don't think the poster meant ill at all.  I feel the DIS boards sometimes foster a sense of "everybody's doing it" when new people spend time viewing threads in order to do research for their upcoming trip.  Reading through this thread is a prime example - it makes it seem that everyone who goes on a Disney cruise creates wonderful magnets and signs to put on their cabin door.  Those who've cruised on DCL before know that just isn't true.  I believe the poster was just trying to relieve other people's anxiety by saying not to fret if you don't have magnets to put on your door - - - that it's OKAY if you don't have the time, creativity, money, room in your suitcase, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> By the way, even the 7/7/07 Mediterranean Cruise (heavily attended by DISers) had very few decorated doors.  That was our fifth Disney cruise and the first time I ever put magnets on our door.



Yeah, that could have come out better, and I apologize if I offended there (which is quite likely). Sorry about that.   

I wasn't trying to be mean either; I just wouldn't be visiting this thread much myself if I wasn't already interested in making them... but then again, the "everybody's doing it" effect hadn't occurred to me until you mentioned it. 

It's definitely okay to not make signs (we only started doing them ourselves the past couple of cruises).  But this thread is here as a resource if you do.


----------



## Uncle Servo

DCLLVR said:


> Thanks to all of you for all of these great graphics!!! ... Here is what our door looked like.




That's a great looking door!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

I love the door as well - how long did it take you to cut all of the characters out? I don't have the patience to cut half that many out!


----------



## disneytraceyl

I love the minnie ears and bow on the door number.  Did you get that here?


----------



## bevtoy

disneytraceyl said:


> I love the minnie ears and bow on the door number.  Did you get that here?



Can't remember who posted these:


----------



## DCLLVR

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I love the door as well - how long did it take you to cut all of the characters out? I don't have the patience to cut half that many out!




Thanks!!  It took a VERY LONG time to cut out each one ... but we had a year to do it ... booked onboard last September.  I printed the graphics on 4X6 photo paper, then cut each one out (very carefully), then used magnetic tape strips on the back.


----------



## DCLLVR

disneytraceyl said:


> I love the minnie ears and bow on the door number.  Did you get that here?




Yup, got them from here ... looks like _bevtoy_ reposted them.  I think there are few other "hats" you can use with your ears but I don't have a copy of those.


----------



## DCLLVR

Uncle Servo said:


> That's a great looking door!  Thanks for sharing!




Thank you!!  I wished I would have taken another picture, after we finished unpacking we found about 10 more that we forgot to put up, so the door looked even "fuller" than it does in this picture.  We gots lots of positive comments throughout the week ... even from our stateroom hostess, Aire ... not her real name, couln't pronounce her real name.


----------



## Dani Dani Dani

Does anyone have a zip file with a bunch of Disney graphics in it?  I'd like to make some magnets but I'm not sure how to use the graphics posted here.
If so- please send me a PM.  Thanks


----------



## reigle4

Dani Dani Dani said:


> Does anyone have a zip file with a bunch of Disney graphics in it?  I'd like to make some magnets but I'm not sure how to use the graphics posted here.
> If so- please send me a PM.  Thanks



I right clicked on the photo and clicked on save picture as, then I put it in a file folder I have labeled Disney magnet photos in the My Pictures file and then I rint that photo out on magnet paper


----------



## DCLLVR

Dani Dani Dani said:


> Does anyone have a zip file with a bunch of Disney graphics in it?  I'd like to make some magnets but I'm not sure how to use the graphics posted here.
> If so- please send me a PM.  Thanks




Yup, it is pretty much as easy as reigle4 explains above.  I printed mine out on 4X6 photo paper and used magnetic tape instead of printing on magnetic paper ... but you basically get the same results.

I was going for smaller graphics of disney characters as compared to large 8.5 X 11 "signs" that most people do, so my technique was a little different than most.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

I collected most of these from other DISers across the board.  Thanks to all.






















_ have other Mickey heads upon request._


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

I am leaving for my cruise on Friday.  See everyone when I return.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tiggrbaby

Have a great time, Bev!  And thanks for all the the graphics you share!


----------



## Uncle Servo

tiggrbaby said:


> Have a great time, Bev!  And thanks for all the the graphics you share!



I'll second that, have a great time!


----------



## disney100666

well, I don't have any graphics, but here is a pic of our nmagnets on our door on the Wonder. If you want the pics in it, I can figure out how to get them to you.




ignore the Zac Efron poster, that was when I was a fan of his.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Please do post the pics that are in it. Its good!



disney100666 said:


> well, I don't have any graphics, but here is a pic of our nmagnets on our door on the Wonder. If you want the pics in it, I can figure out how to get them to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the Zac Efron poster, that was when I was a fan of his.


----------



## mishoe01

Does anyone have the blank DCL nametag like what Tom (imtooexcitedtosleep) has???  These would look great on my door!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

mishoe01 said:


> Does anyone have the blank DCL nametag like what Tom (imtooexcitedtosleep) has???  These would look great on my door!!!



I made that myself.  I'll post a larger version tonight.  It's on my home computer.

I saw people at Disneyland this weekend with t-shirts that had a Disneylandesque nametag ironed on it.  It gave me an inspiration, so I came home and did that.

I'm thinking magnets, ironons, tattoos.....


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

The fonts aren't exact, but they're pretty close. 

The "NATHAN" is an earlier version.  I found a better logo later on.  Like I said, I can put some cleaner versions up this evening (West coast time).

Give me some names and I'd be happy to add them.


----------



## mishoe01

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> The fonts aren't exact, but they're pretty close.
> 
> The "NATHAN" is an earlier version.  I found a better logo later on.  Like I said, I can put some cleaner versions up this evening (West coast time).
> 
> Give me some names and I'd be happy to add them.



TOM!!  Thank you so much for being willing to do this for me....

The names I need are:
Monica
Suzanne
Will
Mick


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

No problem. I'll do them tonight.


----------



## mishoe01

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> No problem. I'll do them tonight.



1 more favor???  Can we possibly just get the names & Disney Cruise Line along the bottom??  That way they can be used over and over and over!

Thanks!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

mishoe01 said:


> 1 more favor???  Can we possibly just get the names & Disney Cruise Line along the bottom??  That way they can be used over and over and over!
> 
> Thanks!



Of course.


----------



## bevtoy

Would you post the name tag with out a name in it?


ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> The fonts aren't exact, but they're pretty close.
> 
> The "NATHAN" is an earlier version.  I found a better logo later on.  Like I said, I can put some cleaner versions up this evening (West coast time).
> 
> Give me some names and I'd be happy to add them.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep




----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep




----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep




----------



## PurplePrincess4

Hi all,
I just found some cute Cars clip art to use on my Doors. I have got Lightening and Sally and the comment I put above them is "LETS CRUISE". I also have Mater but am stumped on what kind of comment to give him. Any Ideas?


----------



## Renysmom

How about "Nothing Mater's cause we're cruising"


----------



## mishoe01

Tom - thank you so much!  They look so cool!


----------



## Zandy595

Renysmom said:


> How about "Nothing Mater's cause we're cruising"


That's really cute!


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


>


I really like your name tag design.  Do you mind if I use it?  What font did you use?  The closest thing I have is called "Bimini", but it's not quite the same.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> I really like your name tag design.  Do you mind if I use it?  What font did you use?  The closest thing I have is called "Bimini", but it's not quite the same.



Feel free.  There's a blank one a page back.

I'm not sure what the name of the font is (it's on my home computer).  I'll look it up when I get home and post it.  Like I said before, it's not the exact font, but it's close and has the right feel to it.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Wow I've just spent a great couple of hours reading through this thread and there are some fantastic pictures / art 

I'm trying to think of something with an Irish connection so that other cruisers will know we're from Ireland


----------



## Tigger1221

This is still very rough but here is my first attempt


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Per PM request.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

cont


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

cont


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> I really like your name tag design.  Do you mind if I use it?  What font did you use?  The closest thing I have is called "Bimini", but it's not quite the same.



The font I used for the names is "LA Headlights BTN" with a small shadow.  I used "Century Gothic" for the smaller lettering.


----------



## Crazy Mother of Two

This is an awesome thread!!! Thanx everyone for all the great graphics and ideas!!


----------



## Crazy Mother of Two

bevtoy said:


> Can't remember who posted these:






WOW!! I am gonna use these!! They are adorable!!


----------



## Tigger1221




----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Tom-
do you remember where you got the "LA Headlights BTN" font? (I know I could google it. I'm just feelin' a bit lazy at the moment


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> Tom-
> do you remember where you got the "LA Headlights BTN" font? (I know I could google it. I'm just feelin' a bit lazy at the moment



No idea.  Sorry.

It's out there to buy....but I'm sure I didn't pay for it.


----------



## m4travel

LA Headlights BTN (as well as other faces in the family) is available from myfonts, one of my favorite font sources.  Runs about $12.99 per face.

Now if only I could figure out how to add text to a picture in Photoshop....  I know it's something about layers, but the weather here in L.A. is pretty consistent, so we don't usually need to dress in layers - and why would what I'm wearing matter?


----------



## pansmermaidzlagoon

TOM:


Thank you so much for the "nametags"!!!!! My family loves them!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

pansmermaidzlagoon said:


> TOM:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the "nametags"!!!!! My family loves them!




You're very welcome.


----------



## Renysmom

If you go to Mickey Avenue, go to Disney Fonts and search for "cruise" you will find the free alternative font for DCL.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Renysmom said:


> If you go to Mickey Avenue, go to Disney Fonts and search for "cruise" you will find the free alternative font for DCL.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Is this the one you are referreing to??

It's called Lifestyle Condensed.


----------



## cruisecrzy

m4travel said:


> LA Headlights BTN (as well as other faces in the family) is available from myfonts, one of my favorite font sources.  Runs about $12.99 per face.
> 
> Now if only I could figure out how to add text to a picture in Photoshop....  I know it's something about layers, but the weather here in L.A. is pretty consistent, so we don't usually need to dress in layers - and why would what I'm wearing matter?



Here are the rough directions to adding test to picture

1.  open a new file with your picture in it. It will default to the name of the layer as background.  Change the name.

2.  Type in the words you want.  I use Boris Black Boxx (got it from one of the font sites for free..may have been the myfonts site) and then I use like 200pt or larger.

3.  Now you must drag the layer with the picture in it on top of what you just typed.

4.  Hold the ALT key down and click between the two layers. you will get this ball that looks half black and half white.  Release and you should see a link betwee the two.

5.  Finally use the select tool and manuver around until you like what you have showing in the text.


If this does not make sense I can post you profssionally done directions. I just do not have the time right now to get them scanned in for you. I can also get you other ones that are professionally done as well.

Goodluck!!!


----------



## .:)Tinker_Belle(:.

there is a green mickey head


----------



## .:)Tinker_Belle(:.

.:)Tinker_Belle(:. said:


> there is a green mickey head



sorry its kinda small


----------



## m4travel

cruisecrzy said:


> If this does not make sense I can post you professionally-done directions. I just do not have the time right now to get them scanned in for you. I can also get you other ones that are professionally done as well.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Thanks, Michelle!  I did look at the Help section of Photoshop today and have a better understanding (not sure if that's the proper word to use for what I have) of how layers work.

I'll try your directions and see if it works for me.  (Big conference at work for me this week and I'm staying at the conference site.  May not be able to try it until the end of the week when I'm back home....)  I appreciate the help!

Marc


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Here are pictures of my door and my parents door.


----------



## PurplePrincess4

Olivia'sMom said:


> Here are pictures of my door and my parents door.



I would love to see the big ones close up! Especially the one with Mickey Floating in the pool!


----------



## stillsmiling04@comca

Where did you get the bat, spider and pumpkin with Mickey ears? They are at the top of one of the doors. They are so cool!

Thanks


----------



## Olivia'sMom

I can't remember where I got either of these graphics.  I think I got them from these boards months ago.


----------



## cmacf1

cruisecrzy said:


> Here are the rough directions to adding test to picture
> 
> 1.  open a new file with your picture in it. It will default to the name of the layer as background.  Change the name.
> 
> 2.  Type in the words you want.  I use Boris Black Boxx (got it from one of the font sites for free..may have been the myfonts site) and then I use like 200pt or larger.
> 
> 3.  Now you must drag the layer with the picture in it on top of what you just typed.
> 
> 4.  Hold the ALT key down and click between the two layers. you will get this ball that looks half black and half white.  Release and you should see a link betwee the two.
> 
> 5.  Finally use the select tool and manuver around until you like what you have showing in the text.
> 
> 
> If this does not make sense I can post you profssionally done directions. I just do not have the time right now to get them scanned in for you. I can also get you other ones that are professionally done as well.
> 
> Goodluck!!!



cruisecrzy -- will this work for Photoshop CS2?


----------



## cruisecrzy

Yup, it should work for any version....especially the full blown mother of Photoshops.  Which is actually the directions I originally used when I learned. It was a tutorial for Photoshop CS2.


----------



## The Charmed One

These are wonderful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## bevtoy

Hello everyone!  I am back from my cruise and have some fresh graphics I scanned from DCL merchandise and luggage tags too!  It will take time to post it all because I have to scan and crop the items to make them suitable.  Here is a sample for today.


----------



## bevtoy

Here is the previous picture cropped into to separate pieces.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I hope you had a great cruise bevtoy.  Anxious to see all the graphics.  I know they'll all be great.  Thank you in advance for taking the time to post them all.


----------



## bevtoy

LUVMICKEY said:


> I hope you had a great cruise bevtoy.  Anxious to see all the graphics.  I know they'll all be great.  Thank you in advance for taking the time to post them all.


You are welcome!


----------



## bevtoy

Of what use would a Mickey Mouse paper clip be?  I don't know but I liked it.


----------



## bevtoy

I really like this one.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Grandma4ever

bevtoy said:


> I really like this one.



That one is really neat.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bevtoy

Grandma4ever said:


> That one is really neat.  Thanks for posting it.



Thanks! Its the Mickey cut out from the back of a chair at the cruise terminal!
The next one is a background with shadow Mickeys in it.


----------



## bevtoy

Scanned this off of a cap


----------



## Uncle Servo

bevtoy said:


> Thanks! Its the Mickey cut out from the back of a chair at the cruise terminal!



I *knew* I recognized that one, but couldn't place where I had seen it before.  

You've obviously gotten some good stuff on your trip, can't wait to see more!


----------



## jenny2

Great pictures Bev!!  I'll get some in this weekend and add!


----------



## bevtoy

This was a photo taken in the Disney MAgic by a fellow cruiser.


----------



## bevtoy

Luggage tag!


----------



## bevtoy

Heres something you maythink of a use for.


----------



## bevtoy

Anyone have a request for something special feel free to ask and if you use something here please share your creation!

Here are two more different views of the same object.  Not to bore you, sometimes different views appeal more for different uses.


----------



## bevtoy

Last one for today:


----------



## seashell724

Hi everyone,
Does anyone have a clip art of a character sleeping or even Sleepy from the 7 dwarves? 
Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

seashell724 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone have a clip art of a character sleeping or even Sleepy from the 7 dwarves?
> Thanks!


----------



## seashell724

SO cute! Thanks Bev.


----------



## mickeyluv

I'm sure it's here somewhere and I have tried to search for it but can someone tell me what you print your creations on?  I bought a sheet of adhesive magnets from Michaels to use.


----------



## bevtoy

mickeyluv said:


> I'm sure it's here somewhere and I have tried to search for it but can someone tell me what you print your creations on?  I bought a sheet of adhesive magnets from Michaels to use.



I use printable magnetic sheets I purchased at Walmart.  Some people laminate paper and glue magnets to the back.

DCL does not want tape or adhesives used on their doors because it destroys the finish.

The doors on the staterooms are metal.


----------



## MickeyMirth

bevtoy said:


> Print graphics on magnetic backed sheets  of paper  or else print graphics on paper, laminate it and glue magnets to the back.  Stateroom doors are metal and magnets adhere to the door without harming the finish.



Thank you.  I was wondering how to do this.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## chaoscent

I just wanted to say thank you     to all of you who have posted designs.  I am making tShirts and autograph cards and every once in a while I find a great design that I can use on one or the the other.  I made up an autograph character listing for those of you who go to the parks.  if anyone would like it (it's a listing of other people's work combined into one 20 page listing.  You can narrow it down to the characters you want or get rid of all the extra information and it would only be 8 or 9 pages.  I made it to keep track of what characters I needed to make autograph cards for.  When I am done I am going to combine it with the Mouse for Less.com listing which just has the characters.  So if someone wants to whole file, email me at 
chaoscent@verizon.net.
It's the least I can do to say thank you for all the wonderful pictures posted.  Penny


----------



## mickeyluv

bevtoy said:


> I use printable magnetic sheets I purchased at Walmart.  Some people laminate paper and glue magnets to the back.
> 
> DCL does not want tape or adhesives used on their doors because it destroys the finish.
> 
> The doors on the staterooms are metal.



Thanks bevtoy!  My Wal-Mart didn't have any but I got some from Office Depot!!  Oh, and thanks for posting your designs...they are wonderful.  Are they meant to be shared?  I don't want to use any designs if I'm not suppose to!!


----------



## Betty Breed

This is a really great thread! I've gotten some "wonder"ful ideas for my Dec 2008 cruise.  I have a question. What is the Disneydesk top I see in some of the pictures?


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Betty Breed said:


> This is a really great thread! I've gotten some "wonder"ful ideas for my Dec 2008 cruise.  I have a question. What is the Disneydesk top I see in some of the pictures?





They came from the offical Disney website.


----------



## Betty Breed

How do I get to that website? Are the pictures there ok to use? I mean ok with Disney that I use them?


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Betty Breed said:


> How do I get to that website? Are the pictures there ok to use? I mean ok with Disney that I use them?




http://home.disney.go.com/characters/index

Here is the website.  Just choose the character you want and go to downloads.  They will either be under wallpaper.  Click on the wallpaper you want and followvthe directions.  Yes it is OK that you use them that is why Disney put them there.

Happy designing.


----------



## .:)Tinker_Belle(:.

bevtoy said:


> [/IMG]



i cleaned it up a little bit


----------



## Betty Breed

Thanks Olivia'sMom


----------



## bevtoy

Wow that cleaned up well!
Heres a picture of Castaway Cay I took while I was away .  It might make a nice magnet and theres lot of room for embellishments!








.:)Tinker_Belle(:. said:


> i cleaned it up a little bit


----------



## scm

I love the Sleeping Beauty you posted Bevtoy. I had been looking for a 'warning' sign for my granddaughter's door as she (hopefully) naps on the Magic and it worked out perfectly...my first door magnet. Thank you!


----------



## bevtoy

scm said:


> I love the Sleeping Beauty you posted Bevtoy. I had been looking for a 'warning' sign for my granddaughter's door as she (hopefully) naps on the Magic and it worked out perfectly...my first door magnet. Thank you!



Aww......thats ok! I just find Disney pictures that appeal to me and save them.  I enjoy sharing anything I find or pictures that I take.

Requests are always welcome.  

I took over 1300 picture on the Eastern cruise and some of them turned out pretty well.  I also scanned in the luggage tags from the ship, they are very cute!Here's Goofy!


----------



## PoohJen

GREAT magnets everyone!

Does anyone have any Christmas pics/clip art/templates, etc?


----------



## bevtoy

PoohJen said:


> GREAT magnets everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have any Christmas pics/clip art/templates, etc?


I have a fair amount, is there anything in particular or any character you like?


----------



## scm

This is atypical I realize but is there anything with a Christmas Star Wars/Jedi theme..grandson has been neglected as I played with Princesses for his sister.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi bevtoy!!!

Love your graphics!!

Do you have anything with characters on the beach...etc..I just wanted a few small others for our door 
Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

I wanted to post a few a few Thanksgiving graphics.
I only have 4 in my entire collection so if anyone has any at all they can add it would be great!


----------



## bevtoy

scm said:


> This is atypical I realize but is there anything with a Christmas Star Wars/Jedi theme..grandson has been neglected as I played with Princesses for his sister.


I have a few Jedi Mickeys two donat3d from a DISer and one I found on the web.  None of them are Christmas themed but you could add something perhaps to make that happen.  Or maybe another DISer might come up with something.


----------



## bevtoy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi bevtoy!!!
> 
> Love your graphics!!
> 
> Do you have anything with characters on the beach...etc..I just wanted a few small others for our door
> Thanks!


I have quite a few.  Do you prefer cartoons or maybe a photo oif CAstaway Cay?


----------



## Uncle Servo

I don't know if I posted this already, but here is a link to the billboards the Orlando International Airport was running for Star Wars Weekends:

http://www.starwars.com/collecting/news/misc/news20070509.html

I haven't tried using them as graphics for anything, but I might have to in the not too distant future.  I love the one of Boba Fett at the baggage claim.


----------



## Uncle Servo

I finally got some good scans of our fridge magnets.  They're obviously more geared for trips to a Disney park, but hopefully might be of use.  Enjoy...


----------



## Uncle Servo

These were inside one of our DVC booklets.  They're a little fuzzy due to the fact they were printed kinda small... but should be worth sharing.  Sorry for the size, I tend to scan large and then shrink down but forgot to with this batch:










I don't know why anyone would want a roll of movie film, but here it is anyway:





And here's probably the best of the lot.  I covered over the words on the big sticker ("Traveller's Tip" I think), so folks wanting to personalize should be able to do so:


----------



## Uncle Servo

Forgot a couple more fridge magnets:


----------



## Uncle Servo

And just when you thought it was safe...  

I started playing my copy of Kingdom Hearts II again over the weekend, and re-discovered my strategy guides.  Here are a few scans:














I plan on adding more KH scans (there's a really cool Mickey one), but it might take a while due to the fact that I've got to eliminate the backgrounds.  If anyone has a special character request, feel free to PM/IM/e-mail me and I'll put it at the top of the list.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

bevtoy said:


> I have quite a few.  Do you prefer cartoons or maybe a photo oif CAstaway Cay?



Adorable!!! Love it...as soon as DD16 mths saw it on the screen she got all excited!!! Thanks!!!

I would love to see a "live" one too of CC if you dont mind 


PS  (DD14 has his Goofy pc on his bulletin board!)


----------



## bevtoy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Adorable!!! Love it...as soon as DD16 mths saw it on the screen she got all excited!!! Thanks!!!
> 
> I would love to see a "live" one too of CC if you dont mind
> 
> 
> PS  (DD14 has his Goofy pc on his bulletin board!)


One photo can not do justice to the gorgeous Castaway Cay so here are several and any would make a good magnet.


----------



## bevtoy

My DD loves Kingdom hearts!  She will flip when she sees these.  Thanks!




Uncle Servo said:


> And just when you thought it was safe...
> 
> I started playing my copy of Kingdom Hearts II again over the weekend, and re-discovered my strategy guides.  Here are a few scans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on adding more KH scans (there's a really cool Mickey one), but it might take a while due to the fact that I've got to eliminate the backgrounds.  If anyone has a special character request, feel free to PM/IM/e-mail me and I'll put it at the top of the list.


----------



## Uncle Servo

bevtoy said:


> My DD loves Kingdom hearts!  She will flip when she sees these.  Thanks!



You're welcome!  And thank YOU for such great CC pictures!  I was already feeling the need to go back there... and your pics just made that feeling stronger!


----------



## Uncle Servo

A couple more images from Kingdom Hearts.  I think Scrooge may have turned out the best of all the scans so far.


----------



## chewtd

I have tried numerous ways to "copy" these pics. to "my pictures" or just copy and paste into word, but it doesn't work.  I have tried changing gif files to jpg files and that doesn't help.

Also, when I open the files in "Kodak Easyshare" it says the file is there, but could be damaged and won't open the file.  This is happening whether I'm taking it from all that everyone has so kindly shared to the "free font" websites.

Anyone have suggestions?

Not a computer wizard


----------



## Uncle Servo

And I would be remiss if I didn't post this:

http://na.square-enix.com/games/kingdomhearts/

The official website for the KH series of games.  The downloads section of each game's respective site has some good wallpaper images.


----------



## Uncle Servo

chewtd said:


> I have tried numerous ways to "copy" these pics. to "my pictures" or just copy and paste into word, but it doesn't work.  I have tried changing gif files to jpg files and that doesn't help.
> 
> Also, when I open the files in "Kodak Easyshare" it says the file is there, but could be damaged and won't open the file.  This is happening whether I'm taking it from all that everyone has so kindly shared to the "free font" websites.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Not a computer wizard



Try right-clicking and selecting "save picture as" and saving to your hard drive before you copy directly to Word.


----------



## bevtoy

Uncle Servo said:


> Try right-clicking and selecting "save picture as" and saving to your hard drive before you copy directly to Word.


Thanks for the link and the pictures!
And for any "Pirates Of The Carribean" fans:
Part of the ship, part of the crew!


----------



## Zandy595

I didn't take this picture, but I had to post it because the color of the water is just beautiful.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I love seeing all of these!!!

I especially like these smaller pics....just want a subtle look to our door...I have one with our family's name and thats it. ANd each day, I will adorn with the theme of the day Thanks bevtoy

Now.....I just need something with a Pirate Mickey for Pirate Party on Deck....hint hint....lol


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## bevtoy

I love the Pirate Mickey under the full moon!





Zandy595 said:


>


----------



## Zandy595

Does anyone know how to get these cleaned up so I can color fill the outlines without them being all pixel-y?  I don't know if I'm explaining that right.


----------



## scm

Hi bevtoy, 
I just found your Jedi Mickeys post - I somehow missed them scrolling down, probably because my dial up connection takes _forever to_ download each page of this thread. 
Thanks so much for finding images I wasn't sure even existed. 
ps great Pirate Mickeys,too.


----------



## bevtoy

Those are pretty neat!
I don't know myself, but I have seen something like these in a different thread on the DISboard but without the cat.







Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone know how to get these cleaned up so I can color fill the outlines without them being all pixel-y?  I don't know if I'm explaining that right.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

cute cute cute!!!!

Love the pirate Mickey as well!!


----------



## chewtd

Thank you to all that have shared on these boards.  This is helping to make our families first DCL all that much more.  Words just seem so inadequate to express how much I appreciate all that each of you have shareD.

I was finally successfull today in moving and creating some door magnets.  Now, I will just need to figure out how to share with everyone.  I only have dial-up and this makes it hard to post photo's.  I will try at some point.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zandy595

I'm looking for the picture of Goofy running with a suitcase in one hand and a Disney Cruise ticket in the other.  I can't remember where I saw it.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## cmacf1

Zandy595 said:


> I'm looking for the picture of Goofy running with a suitcase in one hand and a Disney Cruise ticket in the other.  I can't remember where I saw it.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?



You might want to ask this question on the Creative DISigns section (in the Just For Fun part of Disboards.)  The designers there seem to know everything about any Disney clipart ever created.  I'd like to see this Goofy clipart as well!


----------



## Zandy595

cmacf1 said:


> You might want to ask this question on the Creative DISigns section (in the Just For Fun part of Disboards.)  The designers there seem to know everything about any Disney clipart ever created.  I'd like to see this Goofy clipart as well!


Thanks, I'll try that.

In my search I found this pic and thought it was cute.


----------



## lovmy2girls

Going on a Birthday cruise for my daughter.  Its our first cruise!  Looking for something with Chip and Dale and a birthday theme.  Her name is Liesel If someone is good with graphics.  I'm so not!  I can Dis and that is about it


----------



## cmacf1

Here's a chip and dalecruise birthday design.  I can tweak the wording if you'd prefer anything else.


----------



## lovmy2girls

cmacf1 said:


> Here's a chip and dalecruise birthday design.  I can tweak the wording if you'd prefer anything else.



OMG!!!!THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!  IT LOOKS FANTASTIC! 


I will post pictures of our door when we get back!!!

THANK YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## cmacf1

You're very welcome!  Glad you like it!  I look forward to seeing a picture of your door  

Cathy


----------



## PoohJen

bevtoy said:


> I have a fair amount, is there anything in particular or any character you like?



 Thanks Bevtoy!  That's a nice one!  Just looking for any Christmas clip art that might make a fun cruise door magnet!  Do you have any Chip n Dale Christmas clip art?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

BevToy, I am betting you are back from your cruise, have you posted pictures of your door yet?  Have I just missed them?


----------



## PoohJen

bevtoy said:


> My DD loves soccer and here are a few I have collected.  SOme from the DIS board but I don't know who created them  or I would give them credit.





Cool soccer "Mickey Ears"!!!  Does anyone have this with baseballs? 
TIA!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Love that!!!

DD is only 17 mths...but DH is already saying she is going to be a soccer player and support us when she goes pro!!! lol...Have to save that...just in case


----------



## bevtoy

Here are a few pictures of my stateroom door. they are not very good photos.
I have copies of them saved that I made from my home refrigerator they are better. I did not design the special one for our 25th wedding anniversary, it was designed by a very nice DISer over a year ago, she was very kind and I am embarrassed I lost her name.


----------



## bevtoy

Chip and Dale graphics were donated to the collection by a DISer who I think created them.  She calls them Autograph pages.  they are very good.


----------



## grumpysmrs

Does anyone have any disney wrestling graphics? I don't know if they even have them.......Thanks!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

bevtoy...love both "doors"! 

I do like the Pirate Night Mickey one on the side of your fridge! I havent been able to find something like that. Cute!


----------



## bevtoy

I love Disney Pirate graphics.


----------



## bevtoy

grumpysmrs said:


> Does anyone have any disney wrestling graphics? I don't know if they even have them.......Thanks!



I have not been able to locate any ..


----------



## grumpysmrs

Thanks for looking, I haven't found any either......Might be a good excuse for me to buy photoshop.......


----------



## chaoscent

The autograph pages are from Heather.  This is her link.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1608084
She does great work.  Penny


----------



## bevtoy

chaoscent said:


> The autograph pages are from Heather.  This is her link.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1608084
> She does great work.  Penny


Thanks for the link!


----------



## m4travel

bevtoy said:


> I love Disney Pirate graphics.


I don't suppose someone could transform this pirate picture to read 'Wonder'....


----------



## bevtoy

m4travel said:


> I don't suppose someone could transform this pirate picture to read 'Wonder'....


I edited out "Magic, are you able to add your own text?


----------



## m4travel

bevtoy said:


> I edited out "Magic, are you able to add your own text?



Yes, I can add the _Wonder _text.  Not sure what to substitute for the map section on the right, but let me play with it.  The way the map is situated behind the text - and the white 'glow' around the ship's name, makes this a bit of a tuffy, eh?


----------



## mickeyluv

dreamcometrue said:


> great thread! Here's the postcard I received from Mickey after making our reservation.




When I printed my picture on regular paper (before printing on the magnetic paper) by image came out with lines in it (kinda like the picture above).  How do I correct this?  I'm using a color deskjet printer.


----------



## reigle4

Looks like either your printer heads need cleaning or you need to refil you color cartridges and then do a test sheet


----------



## bevtoy

reigle4 said:


> Looks like either your printer heads need cleaning or you need to refil you color cartridges and then do a test sheet



I thought the same thing.


----------



## pfishgirl




----------



## pfishgirl




----------



## pfishgirl




----------



## bevtoy

This is cool





pfishgirl said:


>


----------



## mickeyluv

bevtoy said:


> I thought the same thing.



Thanks, guys.  I changed the black ink cartridge and it looks okay, not great, but it'll work.  How do I print on the magnetic sheets so that the entire picture is on the sheet?  Kind of confusing I know, but when I printed a test page the picture was centered but on the magnetic sheet it was not and I had a lot of "white" on three sides.


----------



## bevtoy

mickeyluv said:


> Thanks, guys.  I changed the black ink cartridge and it looks okay, not great, but it'll work.  How do I print on the magnetic sheets so that the entire picture is on the sheet?  Kind of confusing I know, but when I printed a test page the picture was centered but on the magnetic sheet it was not and I had a lot of "white" on three sides.


When you insert the graphic you should have the ability to click on it and enlarge the graphic by dragging it.  Sometimes this causes a drop in the quality of the picture.


----------



## misha

Uncle Servo said:


> Here's a little something I took this past weekend while at WDW... A little nugget for all the Figment fans out there:



Huge Figment fan!  Love this pic!  Just got to see the updated version a few weeks ago at WDW and already planning our next trip!  

Great thread - thanks for the pics an ideas!  Thank goodness I have almost 2 years to finish all the projects now swirling in m head!


----------



## Grandma4ever

Great Pictures


----------



## JustLorri

bevtoy said:


> I have a few, but I wish I had better.



This one looks like Minnie is cut out of the picture on the right.  Anyone have a source for the whole picture?  I'm looking for a nice picture of all the gang, like this one, but with Minnie, too and with Donald not looking angry.  He looks angry  iin so many of them.


----------



## bevtoy

Heres different ones of the gang
V


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Grandma4ever

Thanks for all the awesome graphics.


----------



## bevtoy

Grandma4ever said:


> Thanks for all the awesome graphics.



You are welcome.  Thanks to everyone who has contributed.   I have really enjoyed sharing.  
I wonder if anyone can crop and enlarge this.  Any time I try it dithers or I lose quality in some manner.  
Anyone else have Christmas graphics to share?


----------



## Im_A_Princess

Thanks Bev


----------



## figgy4me

Does anyone have any cruise magnet graphics for non-Disney (the horror) cruise lines?   DH and I are going on the Carnival Glory Feb. 9th.  We are celebrating our birthdays -- 4th & 12th (+ Valentine's Day).


----------



## PoohJen

Just back from the Wonder - here are some of my magnets.  All designs were borrowed from this thread and/or the DIS creative board!  (ok, except for the kitty) Thanks All You Talented Dissers!!!!   

Doh! I just noticed the soccer one said 2008!!! LOL!  Hmmm...I'll have to sail again next year to make good use of it!
I should note that hardly anyone on the Wonder had door magnets, much more prevalent on the Magic!  But it was still tons of fun for me!!!


----------



## stormys

Hello, Somebody will have the "DIS Boards.com" logo to along with place it in the door of our stateroom next to the other designs?.


----------



## figgy4me

PoohJen said:


> Just back from the Wonder - here are some of my magnets.  All designs were borrowed from this thread and/or the DIS creative board!  (ok, except for the kitty) Thanks All You Talented Dissers!!!!
> 
> Doh! I just noticed the soccer one said 2008!!! LOL!  Hmmm...I'll have to sail again next year to make good use of it!
> I should note that hardly anyone on the Wonder had door magnets, much more prevalent on the Magic!  But it was still tons of fun for me!!!




All I can see is red x's....  no pictures


----------



## Grandma4ever

figgy4me said:


> All I can see is red x's....  no pictures



That's funny I can see them just fine.  Maybe your security program is blocking them.


----------



## Time4disneynow

Don't see any photos ........................




PoohJen said:


> Just back from the Wonder - here are some of my magnets.  All designs were borrowed from this thread and/or the DIS creative board!  (ok, except for the kitty) Thanks All You Talented Dissers!!!!
> 
> Doh! I just noticed the soccer one said 2008!!! LOL!  Hmmm...I'll have to sail again next year to make good use of it!
> I should note that hardly anyone on the Wonder had door magnets, much more prevalent on the Magic!  But it was still tons of fun for me!!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

Time4disneynow said:


> Don't see any photos ........................



I can still see them even in your post.  Can't tell you what it is.  Can you see any of the pictures?


----------



## Gina

I am so utterly in awe of y'alls graphical abilities...    

Is there anyone at all who could possibly do me a favor?? We sail on the Magic in 45 days (not that I'm counting, or anything LOL) and my sweet son is celebrating his 12th birthday onboard. Would anyone be willing to make me some sort of door sign commemerating that? His name is Tyler Dean, and his favorite character is Mickey. I would love to surprise (embarrass!  )  him with a sign on our door for his birthday.

I would be soooo grateful!!   

-gina-


----------



## Im_A_Princess

*Bump*


----------



## bevtoy

Here are a few birthday Mickey graphics.





















Gina said:


> I am so utterly in awe of y'alls graphical abilities...
> 
> Is there anyone at all who could possibly do me a favor?? We sail on the Magic in 45 days (not that I'm counting, or anything LOL) and my sweet son is celebrating his 12th birthday onboard. Would anyone be willing to make me some sort of door sign commemerating that? His name is Tyler Dean, and his favorite character is Mickey. I would love to surprise (embarrass!  )  him with a sign on our door for his birthday.
> 
> I would be soooo grateful!!
> 
> -gina-


----------



## figgy4me




----------



## figgy4me




----------



## bevtoy

Heres the only New Years graphic I have.  Does anyone else have anything?


----------



## Angelhalo

Hi!  We'll be cruising soon...first time EVER on ANY cruise and its our Honeymoon!!  I really want to do our door in a style I guess I'll call, "Disney Romance"  I've never made door decoration before but really want too!  I even got magnet paper as a Christmas present!  

Any help in this line of theming would be greatly appreciated.  I've gone through the whole thread and saved any Disney couples who have been posted but I know not all have been represented.

You guys are awesome at this!!!


----------



## Angelhalo

bump


----------



## Hypermommy

These graphics are sooooooo incredible.  I just spent hours going through the whole thread and saving graphics.  I just know I'm going to have a great time making door signs and figuring out what's going to go on the door each day.  What a great idea and what wonderful graphics.  Thanks everyone!!!  Yes, of course I'll post the graphics I make (for what it'll be worth... you guys are incredible and my paltry little graphics won't stand a chance  ).  And I'll post a picture of the door when I get back from the cruise.


----------



## wdwscout

Hypermommy said:


> These graphics are sooooooo incredible.  I just spent hours going through the whole thread and saving graphics.  ... And I'll post a picture of the door when I get back from the cruise.



Same here! I have spent much of today combing through all 52 pages. About 30% of the images were not viewable on my computer, but so many of them were- and they are so creative and adorable! 
I have one year (from tomorrow  ) for our first cruise. So I have plenty of time to play around with ideas and designs. 
I'll be interested to see some New Year's cruise doors. Also looking for more sports Mickey heads (basketball, golf, etc.) and Tigger.

I am trying to teach myself Photoshop (at least just a little of it  ) and this will be a fun way to try out some of its features.

Thank you all for your inspiration!


----------



## goofyshell

Everyone is so talented! I can't wait to go! (15 days!!)  Does anyone have any signs they've done for a girls only cruise?


----------



## starwood




----------



## Dandylyon

Wow!  Thanks to everyone who has shared their great graphics and artwork.

It looks to me like a lot of the art has been removed, as many of the graphics don't show up on my screen (and some of the messages say "removed").  Does anyone know why they were removed?


----------



## figgy4me




----------



## pamouselover




----------



## bevtoy

Hello I have been gone awhile but am catching up with the posts.  A lot of the graphics were removed because I had to reorganize my collection and that broke the links.

I have quite a few graphics and if anyone has a request I will try to post what I can for them to copy and use.




Dandylyon said:


> Wow!  Thanks to everyone who has shared their great graphics and artwork.
> 
> It looks to me like a lot of the art has been removed, as many of the graphics don't show up on my screen (and some of the messages say "removed").  Does anyone know why they were removed?


----------



## bevtoy

goofyshell said:


> Everyone is so talented! I can't wait to go! (15 days!!)  Does anyone have any signs they've done for a girls only cruise?


Here is a DISboard favorite:
I think its title is "Girls just want to have fun"


----------



## bevtoy

Angelhalo said:


> Hi!  We'll be cruising soon...first time EVER on ANY cruise and its our Honeymoon!!  I really want to do our door in a style I guess I'll call, "Disney Romance"  I've never made door decoration before but really want too!  I even got magnet paper as a Christmas present!
> 
> Any help in this line of theming would be greatly appreciated.  I've gone through the whole thread and saved any Disney couples who have been posted but I know not all have been represented.
> 
> You guys are awesome at this!!!








V


----------



## Finally08

bevtoy said:


> Here is a DISboard favorite:
> I think its title is "Girls just want to have fun"





That has got to be my favorite princess photo EVER!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

I don't have any Easter graphics at all! Thanks for posting these!





pamouselover said:


>


----------



## Angelhalo

Bevtoy thank you soooooooooo much!  Thats EXACTLY the kind of stuff I'm looking for!


----------



## hueydewielouie

Hye, does anyone have a picture or know where I can find a picture of a Disney character in an airplane?  I have been searching and searching and am coming up empty.  We are cruising next month and I am making door magnets as surprises for everyone.

Also, I created my main door magnet in word.  Would I use the same process to post that as a photo or is there a different way?  Thanks again


----------



## chaoscent

here you go.  on this page is both Mickey & Minnie in a red plane.  
http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/mickeyandfriends3.html
Take care, Penny


----------



## cruisecrzy

Does anyone know where I can find this ship with the characters in it.  I cropped this from a design to post here, but I would like it in its original form so I can do more with it.

Thanks


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Gina said:


> I am so utterly in awe of y'alls graphical abilities...
> 
> Is there anyone at all who could possibly do me a favor?? We sail on the Magic in 45 days (not that I'm counting, or anything LOL) and my sweet son is celebrating his 12th birthday onboard. Would anyone be willing to make me some sort of door sign commemerating that? His name is Tyler Dean, and his favorite character is Mickey. I would love to surprise (embarrass!  )  him with a sign on our door for his birthday.
> 
> I would be soooo grateful!!
> 
> -gina-



Hope I'm not too late:  http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z209/geosueh/tylerdean.jpg


----------



## hueydewielouie

Thank you for the link to the airplane graphic.  I used it. I altered it a bit and it worked perfectly.   Now, I was wondering if anybody had a or knew of a Disney volleyball graphic of some sort.  Thanks again.


----------



## pamouselover

bev toy, you are welcome. I have st pattys too, but cant found were it is saved on the computer.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

cmacf1 said:


> Here's a chip and dalecruise birthday design. I can tweak the wording if you'd prefer anything else.


Can I Please get this one to say The Belew Family Cruising with the Wonder


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

BynnyA said:


> Of course! I posted these here to share with everyone!!
> 
> I just finished our "magic" sign, and I am making a half page design for everyone in our 2 cabins, with their name and favorite character.
> 
> Here's what I have so far!


Can I get the cruise one with noo date and the tinkjkerbell one with the name taylor


----------



## reigle4

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Can I get the cruise one with noo date and the tinkjkerbell one with the name taylor



Is there anyway to make it say Wonder instead of Magic and Dec 11th 2008

Also could you make the one Tinkerbell to say Heidi and one Tinkerbell to say Lacey and the Cinderella one to say Taylor.  I know this is a lot to ask but I am not as talented and have not been able to figure out how to do it.

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## bevtoy

hueydewielouie said:


> Thank you for the link to the airplane graphic.  I used it. I altered it a bit and it worked perfectly.   Now, I was wondering if anybody had a or knew of a Disney volleyball graphic of some sort.  Thanks again.



I do not have any volleyball, but I have a few soccer graphics.


----------



## MAGICX2

We leave on Fri. for our cruise on 1/20/08. It is our first time cruising ever! If anyone has some extra time and is feeling generous, would they like to make us a graphic for our families door? We are the Robinson's, ME(Katrina), DH (Jason), DS7(Brice) and DD4 (Meredith). Anything is good with me at this point. Gratzi!


----------



## Hypermommy

BynnyA said:


>



Your work is wonderful!!  I find myself looking at it trying to figure out how it's done so I can copy it.  Not just this picture but the individual names pics as well.  What program do you use?

And as to this picture.... can you tell how you created it?  I'm guessing it had something to do with masking off certain portions?


----------



## txaggie94gigem

just subscribing although i will share some later....i need to read the thread to learn how


----------



## stormys

Here it is a photo of the door of our stateroom during the trip that we made last Christmas on the Disney Magic.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

MAGICX2 said:


> We leave on Fri. for our cruise on 1/20/08. It is our first time cruising ever! If anyone has some extra time and is feeling generous, would they like to make us a graphic for our families door? We are the Robinson's, ME(Katrina), DH (Jason), DS7(Brice) and DD4 (Meredith). Anything is good with me at this point. Gratzi!



I have this one:


----------



## Hypermommy

Very cool picture (sailing the Wonder Robinsions)!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Maddie's Nana said:


> I have this one:


Could i get this one blank or could you do it with The Belew Familt and the names Glen, Holly , Glen Allen & Jimmy Thank you


----------



## Maddie's Nana

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Could i get this one blank or could you do it with The Belew Familt and the names Glen, Holly , Glen Allen & Jimmy Thank you













How are these?  Have a great cruise


----------



## Maddie's Nana

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Could i get this one blank or could you do it with The Belew Familt and the names Glen, Holly , Glen Allen & Jimmy Thank you



Sorry - gave you the wrong ones  - this is the one you wanted


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

These turned out great Thanks


----------



## runmom

Do I understand correctly, that the pictures that are w/o words we are free to edit ourselves for our own door magnets?  - thank you to all who posted them!  

I do have a question, how do I see the posts of pictures that have the red "x's" tho?  Can't find that answered on the technical thread!  I've made some magnets but have yet to print them so I don't know how they are going to be since I have enlarged some of them, do I need some advice?  Please tell me if I wasn't allowed to borrow some of these images..!  thanks again


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## Giefu

Maddie's Nana said:


> Sorry - gave you the wrong ones  - this is the one you wanted


I love this graphic...  I was wondering if I could get one for the Magic, Chuck and Sherri Gladu.  We are both scuba divers and I have been looking for disney graphics with scuba diving involved.  I found the Minnie, but I haven't seen the Mickey snorkeling before.

Sherri


----------



## nikkistevej

Giefu said:


> I love this graphic...  I was wondering if I could get one for the Magic, Chuck and Sherri Gladu.  We are both scuba divers and I have been looking for disney graphics with scuba diving involved.  I found the Minnie, but I haven't seen the Mickey snorkeling before.
> 
> Sherri



This is so cute, could you possibly make this one with 
Sailing the Magic
The Johnson Family
Nikki, Steve, Jordan
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sdoll

I have a question and I know I saw the answer on this thread but I can't find it anymore. ...
I loved how some one made Micky ears to go around the numbers on the door.  Does anyone have a the measurements I would need to make those little ears?   It goes along with my fish extender and I can't find the dimentions any where.


----------



## scottishwee35

Zandy595 said:


>



Thank you for help me

Scottishwee35


----------



## cruisecrzy

sdoll said:


> I have a question and I know I saw the answer on this thread but I can't find it anymore. ...
> I loved how some one made Micky ears to go around the numbers on the door.  Does anyone have a the measurements I would need to make those little ears?   It goes along with my fish extender and I can't find the dimentions any where.



I have the file with the ears made.  I am on my work computer but later when I get the one with my graphics files I will upload it for you if no one else has.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Here is the link to the Mickey Ears for your room number.  I remembered it after I posted my last thing.  If this does not work let me know and I can still upload the file

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14318818&postcount=11498


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Giefu said:


> I love this graphic...  I was wondering if I could get one for the Magic, Chuck and Sherri Gladu.  We are both scuba divers and I have been looking for disney graphics with scuba diving involved.  I found the Minnie, but I haven't seen the Mickey snorkeling before.
> 
> Sherri



The original graphic was from Julie & Nick's Mom:


----------



## Maddie's Nana

nikkistevej said:


> This is so cute, could you possibly make this one with
> Sailing the Magic
> The Johnson Family
> Nikki, Steve, Jordan
> Thanks in advance.



Here you go:


----------



## Giefu

Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You!


----------



## nikkistevej

Maddie's Nana said:


> Here you go:



Thanks so much- this is so cute!!!


----------



## Zandy595

scottishwee35 said:


> Thank you for help me
> 
> Scottishwee35


You're welcome.  It's probably not exactly what you were looking for, but it was the best I could find.  I'm kind of surprised there aren't more Castaway Cay graphics out there.


----------



## khakismum

Zandy595 said:


>



 Okay, Sandy  _*where*_ did you find these?!?!?  Every time we go to the park I try to buy these stickers for my car and they never have all the right folks.   Where can I find these graphics???  

*Must* have family figures!!!!!  I need the DD not to DS - otherwise I'd lift yours!  LOL


----------



## Dandylyon

Just returned last week from our cruise on the Magic.  Thank you so much to everyone who let us borrow their graphics for magnets.  It was so much fun to put these on the door!

We put ears and a Minnie bow on the door number thingie.  So cute.  Then, since it was just my daughter and I sailing, I used the Girls Just Want to Have Fun magnet--the one with all of the princesses making faces.  I personalized that with our names and cabin number.

It was fun to listen to people's comments as they walked by the door.  Everyone really liked that magnet!

Then, each day I put a different magnet up for the  theme of the day:  Pirate night, Castaway Cay day, sea day, etc.  I LOVED the one of Maleficent saying "What do you mean, we have to get off the ship!"

Thanks again to all.


----------



## dahuffy

MSWint said:


> You shouldn't have any trouble if you personalize them a bit ... use your names ... like this



I love this!  Would love to have it with "Kevin and Debi"


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Zandy595 said:


> You're welcome.  It's probably not exactly what you were looking for, but it was the best I could find.  I'm kind of surprised there aren't more Castaway Cay graphics out there.



thanks! I am making a magnet out of this one


----------



## Maddie's Nana

I found a bunch of Castaway Cay graphics here:


http://images.google.com/images?q=c...en&rls=HPIA,HPIA:2005-21,HPIA:en&start=0&sa=N


----------



## princess sparkle p

Zandy595 said:


> You're welcome.  It's probably not exactly what you were looking for, but it was the best I could find.  I'm kind of surprised there aren't more Castaway Cay graphics out there.



hopefully you dont mind if I use it too!!!


----------



## Zandy595

khakismum said:


> Okay, Sandy  _*where*_ did you find these?!?!?  Every time we go to the park I try to buy these stickers for my car and they never have all the right folks.   Where can I find these graphics???
> 
> *Must* have family figures!!!!!  I need the DD not to DS - otherwise I'd lift yours!  LOL


Diane, I wish I could remember.  Someone else asked me the same question a couple days ago and I went to look for them, but couldn't find them.  I posted all of them (for Tom/ImTooExcitedToSleep) on the cruise board somewhere,  but I can't remember which thread.  I'll keep looking and let you know when/if I find them.

Tom, if you read this post and remember where those images are could you let us know, please.


----------



## Zandy595

princess sparkle p said:


> hopefully you dont mind if I use it too!!!


Nope, don't mind at all.  I posted it for anyone who wants to use it.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Diane, I wish I could remember.  Someone else asked me the same question a couple days ago and I went to look for them, but couldn't find them.  I posted all of them (for Tom/ImTooExcitedToSleep) on the cruise board somewhere,  but I can't remember which thread.  I'll keep looking and let you know when/if I find them.
> 
> Tom, if you read this post and remember where those images are could you let us know, please.



Oops.  I don't have the "girl" either.  I did find the site where I "borrowed" the images from.  Give me a few minutes to clean up the image.

Does anyone need the baby, the cat or the dog??


----------



## nenner1

Yes, I need the baby and the cat! 

Thanks Tom!!!!!


----------



## Zandy595

Diane ~ I found it.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21682188&postcount=2470

I found them all on ReliveTheMagic.com


----------



## Alsmythree

I am so hooked to this forum!!  I've been lurking for quite some time and am just in love with all these beautiful designs  Tom, if its not too much bother, would you please customize the design with the family for me?  I'm not very computer saavy or else I would give it a shot.  We're sailing on the wonder in couple of weeks and would love to put it on our door....  
Dad, Mom, Alexis (7), Luis (7) and Sergio (7)

The Ortega Family/ February 2008

Btw.. yes they're triplets (1 girl/2boys).  Thank you for all the pixie dust shared on these boards!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Diane ~ I found it.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21682188&postcount=2470
> 
> I found them all on ReliveTheMagic.com



Yep.  That's where they are.  You just have to reverse them.


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yep.  That's where they are.  You just have to reverse them.


Did you end up doing anything with them after I posted them on the other thread, back in November?

I'm going to put them on a sign for our upcoming cruise, but I haven't designed anything specific yet.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Did you end up doing anything with them after I posted them on the other thread, back in November?
> 
> I'm going to put them on a sign for our upcoming cruise, but I haven't designed anything specific yet.



I downloaded them, reversed them and cleaned them up a little, but not much else.   We don't cruise until July.

We have 15 people cruising with us and I'll probably make individual "virtual cruiser" magnets for each of them.


----------



## bevtoy

Here are a few of my Castaway Cay favorites:


----------



## khakismum

Zandy595 said:


> Diane ~ I found it.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21682188&postcount=2470
> 
> I found them all on ReliveTheMagic.com



Awesome!!!  Found it, gonna use them.  Thank you, thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## kyirish25

bevtoy ~ do you have any additional luggage tags?  Mickey?  Minnie?

Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

Here you go:


----------



## kyirish25

bevtoy said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow!  Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy ~ The luggage tags are great, thanks for posting them.  Now I have to think of something to do with them.    How did you get all the different ones?  On our last cruise we only got Goofy.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> bevtoy ~ The luggage tags are great, thanks for posting them.  Now I have to think of something to do with them.    How did you get all the different ones?  On our last cruise we only got Goofy.



On the last day, they have extras at Guest Services, in case your Stateroom Attendant didn't leave enough.

I think I might turn mine into....wait for it.......wait for it.....LUGGAGE TAGS!!!

I've played with the colors, to avoid confusion with the disembarkation luggage tags.  I might even change the shape.


----------



## bevtoy

Zandy595 said:


> bevtoy ~ The luggage tags are great, thanks for posting them.  Now I have to think of something to do with them.    How did you get all the different ones?  On our last cruise we only got Goofy.



At departure time on our cruise I went down to guest services and they had a table set up with baskets full of tags of each character available.  SO.........
 I snatched up one of each to scan and post here on the Dis board.


----------



## bevtoy

I see 2008 has new designs and colors!  Maybe someone can come up with the rest of 2008.  We went in October of 2007.
Or (edited to add) Do I understand that you did that on your PC?  If so I would love to know what program you used.




ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> On the last day, they have extras at Guest Services, in case your Stateroom Attendant didn't leave enough.
> 
> I think I might turn mine into....wait for it.......wait for it.....LUGGAGE TAGS!!!
> 
> I've played with the colors, to avoid confusion with the disembarkation luggage tags.  I might even change the shape.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

bevtoy said:


> I see 2008 has new designs and colors!  Maybe someone can come up with the rest of 2008.  We went in October of 2007.
> Or (edited to add) Do I understand that you did that on your PC?  If so I would love to know what program you used.



I did that awhile ago, so I'm not quite sure what I used.  At work, all I have is Paint, but at home I have an old version of Photoshop.  It may have been a combination of both.


----------



## cmacf1

We had purple Minnie Mouse luggage tags last week, and when I figure out how to use our scanner properly (within the next week!) I'll scan it and post it.


----------



## khakismum

Okay with all the great sharing going on I need help.  See, I have this problem, I'm addicted to fonts.  Yes, you read that right, I have a thing for fonts. I am always on the look out for new, cool, unusual ones and of course Disney ones!  Soooooooo...  Could everyone please help support and enable a junkie and tell me all the great places you have found fonts (FREE fonts)?

Here are some of my favourite places.
Typoasis- they have great period pirate looking fonts
Fontspace
Fontfreak
AbstractFonts

There are tons more font places out there but as a graphic designer I am kind of picky and these places have a good selection...but I'm always looking for more!!!


----------



## Maddie's Nana

khakismum said:


> Okay with all the great sharing going on I need help.  See, I have this problem, I'm addicted to fonts.  Yes, you read that right, I have a thing for fonts. I am always on the look out for new, cool, unusual ones and of course Disney ones!  Soooooooo...  Could everyone please help support and enable a junkie and tell me all the great places you have found fonts (FREE fonts)?
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.simplythebest.net/fonts/index.html


----------



## khakismum

> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.simplythebest.net/fonts/index.html



Cool thanks!  I like how they have them broken down by style.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

This one is sweet for Valentines day


----------



## bevtoy

This is a view of a wall from the glass window int the elevators aboard the Disney Magic.  Kinda cute for romance.


----------



## bevtoy

A few for St PAtricks:


----------



## Gecko1

I'm still working on the shading, but these look pretty good.

I tried to match the white background to the white on the stateroom doors shown in everyones pictures. The idea is for it to look like Hook is coming through the door.


----------



## bevtoy

Wow I love it!




Gecko1 said:


> I'm still working on the shading, but these look pretty good.
> 
> I tried to match the white background to the white on the stateroom doors shown in everyones pictures. The idea is for it to look like Hook is coming through the door.


----------



## Hypermommy

Gecko1 said:


> I'm still working on the shading, but these look pretty good.
> 
> I tried to match the white background to the white on the stateroom doors shown in everyones pictures. The idea is for it to look like Hook is coming through the door.



Tooo coool!!!!


----------



## Yonkrs_Girl

RweTHEREyet said:


> I wanted to share the sign that I have made from graphics and pics found on this site:



Would you mind if we used this for our Cruise in April?  We have wanted to do the different signs for different nights this time and LOVE this one that you put together.


----------



## reigle4

Yonkrs_Girl said:


> Would you mind if we used this for our Cruise in April?  We have wanted to do the different signs for different nights this time and LOVE this one that you put together.



If you wouldn't mind I would love to have this one for a door magnet.  But could you change it to say the Wonder.  I would greatly appreciate it.  I am taking my whole family on a cruise in Dec 2008 and we have a few boys who definately would not want princess magnets on their door.  I would greatly appreciate it if you would.  Thank you so much in advnance either way.


----------



## reigle4

RweTHEREyet said:


> I wanted to share the sign that I have made from graphics and pics found on this site:



I would love to use this one for my cruise in Dec.  I have a few grandsons that will be on this cruise and definately would not want to have princesses hanging on their door (unless they were real of course)  If you could change it to say the Wonder I would be so grateful.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Yonkrs_Girl said:


> Would you mind if we used this for our Cruise in April?  We have wanted to do the different signs for different nights this time and LOVE this one that you put together.



Sure, I would be honored. Please help yourself.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

reigle4 said:


> I would love to use this one for my cruise in Dec.  I have a few grandsons that will be on this cruise and definately would not want to have princesses hanging on their door (unless they were real of course)  If you could change it to say the Wonder I would be so grateful.  Thank you in advance.



Here you go, I can changed the wording in the upper right, but not on the one graphic as it isn't my graphic and I honestly don't know how to do it.   







Enjoy


----------



## reigle4

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here you go, I can changed the wording in the upper right, but not on the one graphic as it isn't my graphic and I honestly don't know how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy




Thank you    Thank you   Thank you


----------



## Yonkrs_Girl

RweTHEREyet said:


> Sure, I would be honored. Please help yourself.



Thanks so much!  My kids were so excited when I showed them your posting!  It looks great and we can't wait!  We may add some dates or something to it - like the date of our Pirate Night, etc. 

Thanks for sharing the desing and for letting others use it!  It really is very cool!


----------



## Tigger1221

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here you go, I can changed the wording in the upper right, but not on the one graphic as it isn't my graphic and I honestly don't know how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


 Here ya go, its not perfect.


----------



## txSleepingBeauty

ok, I need some help.  somewhere in the last year or so I saw a picture on here (or the other graphic thread) and can't find it again.  It's a picture taken from CC, with a sand "Castle" in the foreground and one of the chips in the background. It's not a photograph anyone's taken.  does this ring any bells?


----------



## mickeyluv

Can someone please help me with this.  I really like the family with mickey ears from a couple of pages back but I don't know how to make the black background white. I'm not very computer savvy that way


----------



## bevtoy

txSleepingBeauty said:


> ok, I need some help.  somewhere in the last year or so I saw a picture on here (or the other graphic thread) and can't find it again.  It's a picture taken from CC, with a sand "Castle" in the foreground and one of the chips in the background. It's not a photograph anyone's taken.  does this ring any bells?


Here are the ones that come to mind:


----------



## Gecko1

Can't decide if this one should say "Join the Magic", "Joining the Magic", or "We Joined the Magic".


----------



## dahuffy

Gecko1 said:


> Can't decide if this one should say "Join the Magic", "Joining the Magic", or "We Joined the Magic".



Oh, I love this one!


----------



## Hypermommy

Gecko1 said:


> Can't decide if this one should say "Join the Magic", "Joining the Magic", or "We Joined the Magic".



Wow!  What a great graphic!!!  How'd you do it?  

What about Discovering the Magic?  Looks like the child just poked right through the curtain and discovered Tink.  Anyway... just my thought.  I really love the graphic and hope you can share how it was done.


----------



## Gecko1

Can't take the credit for the original graphic. I found it on the web. It needed cleaning up and some color adjustment. I add the border and text. The original looks like a picture of a painting, but no signiture. If I could paint like that, I would sign it!

The other one I have been working on is Hook. Same kind of thing he is coming through a picture with Peter Pan and Tink. I took him out of the picture an changed the background to match the stateroom door he will be coming through. We may use both versions on different days or just the one of Hook coming through.


----------



## Zandy595

mickeyluv said:


> Can someone please help me with this.  I really like the family with mickey ears from a couple of pages back but I don't know how to make the black background white. I'm not very computer savvy that way


Hi mickeyluv, I'm the one who posted the family with the Mickey ears.  Do you have Paint on your computer?  If so, click on 'Image' and then 'Invert Colors'.  Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## txSleepingBeauty

bevtoy said:


> Here are the ones that come to mind:


the second one, that's it!! thanks I love this picture and have a great idea for it.


----------



## bevtoy

"Discovering The Magic" is perfect.  Love the graphic and the caption!



Hypermommy said:


> Wow!  What a great graphic!!!  How'd you do it?
> 
> What about Discovering the Magic?  Looks like the child just poked right through the curtain and discovered Tink.  Anyway... just my thought.  I really love the graphic and hope you can share how it was done.


----------



## Zandy595

Andrew DEREK UK posted this menu cover over on the 'DCL picture of the day' thread.  It would make a great sign.  You'd just have to change the wording.


----------



## reigle4

Gecko1 said:


> Can't decide if this one should say "Join the Magic", "Joining the Magic", or "We Joined the Magic".



I really really like this one.  Is it possible for you to change it to say Wonder instead of Magic and Put the date as Dec 11, 2008.  I would really appreciate it.  I am taking my whole family and the girls in a few of the cabins would probably like this one.  If you could do that for me I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Gecko1

Reigle4, No problem. It might be late tonight though. I am taking an internet break right now. I'm suppose to be in the cold garage blundering my way through a car repair! Oh well, that's how we learn!


----------



## reigle4

Gecko1 said:


> Reigle4, No problem. It might be late tonight though. I am taking an internet break right now. I'm suppose to be in the cold garage blundering my way through a car repair! Oh well, that's how we learn!



Thank you and any time would be great.  Beggars can't be choosers.  Although I guess that is not true since I chose your design.   Thank you in advance for your kindness.


----------



## Gecko1

Reigle4, Here you go. Hope you like it. 

I could put " The ***** Family" between the ships name and the date if you want. I may do that to mine to cut down on the risk of it disappearing from our door.


----------



## reigle4

Gecko1 said:


> Reigle4, Here you go. Hope you like it.
> 
> I could put " The ***** Family" between the ships name and the date if you want. I may do that to mine to cut down on the risk of it disappearing from our door.



You've done enough for me already.  THis is just wonderful.  I have 19 people in my family going of which some have different last names now so I will just leave it as is and hope they stay put.  Thank you so much for all your work.  They look great


----------



## trstno1

reigle4 said:


> You've done enough for me already.  THis is just wonderful.  I have 19 people in my family going of which some have different last names now so I will just leave it as is and hope they stay put.  Thank you so much for all your work.  They look great



I really, really love this one, also.

If possible, can you redo it so that it only says, "Discovering the Wonder," in the right hand corner, or centered along the bottom?

Thanks!


----------



## Gecko1

With it being this generic (no date, no family name) plan on seeing it on several doors on the Wonder


----------



## Gecko1

Ok, this one is a bit over the top for DCL. Though if I was a teen boy taken on a Disney cruise, this would be a princess poster I could relate to! I call it "The Teen Years"

Can't think of a phrase to put in there. I'll leave it up to you.

And to answer the question... No. This will not be on our door in November! Maybe someone has a use for it. If anyone finds this one too far over the line for this setting let me know and I will pull it down.


----------



## bevtoy

I don't think its bad, its an emo Snow White. I am glad to add it to my collection!
Have you seen  evil Mickey?


















Gecko1 said:


> Ok, this one is a bit over the top for DCL. Though if I was a teen boy taken on a Disney cruise, this would be a princess poster I could relate to! I call it "The Teen Years"
> 
> Can't think of a phrase to put in there. I'll leave it up to you.
> 
> And to answer the question... No. This will not be on our door in November! Maybe someone has a use for it. If anyone finds this one too far over the line for this setting let me know and I will pull it down.


----------



## chaoscent

Gecko1 said:


> With it being this generic (no date, no family name) plan on seeing it on several doors on the Wonder


Would you mind if I used this?  If it's ok would you mind reposting with no words on it?  I wanted to do Discovering the Magic, but I was goint to do the text up fancy like to make it stand out more?  I will post it here when I am finished.  Thanks, Penny  
I would love to learn how to do this.  I just bought PE 6 and the dummy book that goes with it.  I will be reading it on the plane to Florida on Sunday.


----------



## minnieandmickey

Zandy595 said:


> Andrew DEREK UK posted this menu cover over on the 'DCL picture of the day' thread.  It would make a great sign.  You'd just have to change the wording.



If someone knows how to change the dates and some of the ports, could you please do this.....I would love to have a copy of it.
Thanks.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

minnieandmickey said:


> If someone knows how to change the dates and some of the ports, could you please do this.....I would love to have a copy of it.
> Thanks.



Me too- since we're doing a Land/Sea package, that could be a great graphic for both our hotel stay and cruise stay!


----------



## Gecko1

chaoscent,
I tried several different colors and fonts. Too bold of colors tended to draw your eye and take the focus and impact away from the girl breaking through the canvas. I found my self using a brighter step of a background color - Blue. As for the font I tried many script and fancy/swirly/girly type fonts. None seemed to fit with the scene. I ended back with classic Disney fonts.

Don't forget to post what you come up with. Who knows, your version may end up on my door!

-rick

edit --> opps, forgot to pull the black border. Do you need that removed?


----------



## Gecko1

Bevtoy, 
Yeah, the teen years snow white graphic would fit right in for a Halloween door. Though my mind jumps to that teen-aged break away period of our life when you would dress (or not dress) in any way that would seem appropriate to your parents. Breaking away to find yourself. 

I just don't want to upset any Disney purist. We are on a great, open community board that seems to be a wonderful cross section of people. Rocking the boat would not be worth it. Glad to see this one wasn't pushing too far.

-rick


----------



## Gecko1

Okay, here is the Panama converted for use as Land & Sea. Just add your dates to the ribbon and your done. this could also be cropped and chopped pretty easily to pull the boat and palm trees into another image.

- rick


----------



## POOHWHORH

I am looking to spell the name MORGAN with Hannah Montana can anyone help?   

Thank you,
Terri


----------



## Maddie's Nana

POOHWHORH said:


> I am looking to spell the name MORGAN with Hannah Montana can anyone help?
> 
> Thank you,
> Terri



Amy on the Design board does names - she did Morgan with High School Musical:  http://www.amymickey.com/morgan_name_page.html
Maybe she would do Hannah for you.


----------



## gweeptrish

Sorry to bother everyone, but I can't seem to get the search function working.  Apparently I saved off a bunch of door signs from this thread that were all personalized to the Hare Family, but I didn't save the original poster's name.  I'm looking for permission to use and change those signs for my family.  Could the original poster please let me know if that's ok?

thanks!
Trish


----------



## chaoscent

Rick - Well you were right.  I used many different fonts & the Disney one worked best. 
However, I used a metallic blue for the writing with a dark blue outline and a blue shadow?  My husband agreed that after many different colors the blue looked best.  here's my version, not so different than yours after 3 hours of work.  
Thanks for letting me play with it.  It will be on my door at OKW next week.     Penny


----------



## Faith&Hope

Thank you everyone for posting!  I'm curious if many of you get a lot of the little red X's in squares in place of the pictures.  I have more X's than pictures.  Can someone tell me why the pics aren't there on my screen?  This is one area of my computer that I haven't run across before!  Thanks!


----------



## Gecko1

Faith&Hope, 
Usually it comes down to one of two reasons.

Often the X's are due to the original photo being removed from the site where it was hosted. Pictures are not copied directly into this forum. You up load them to a server - such as the DIS Community Photo server, Flickr, Photobucket, etc. and then link them to your thread. But, you have limited room you can use for free on those hosting sites, so you tend to remove the older photos. The thread in this forum is still there, but the picture will no longer be linked.

The second reason is the good old "you can't get there from here". Some of those photo hosting sites I mentioned above may be blocked from computers where the owner does not see a reason for you to be able to access that site... like maybe a computer at your place of employment. Again the link would not work, so you would see an X instead of a picture.

-None of us would ever be on these boards at work.. right?


----------



## trstno1

chaoscent said:


> Rick - Well you were right.  I used many different fonts & the Disney one worked best.
> However, I used a metallic blue for the writing with a dark blue outline and a blue shadow?  My husband agreed that after many different colors the blue looked best.  here's my version, not so different than yours after 3 hours of work.
> Thanks for letting me play with it.  It will be on my door at OKW next week.     Penny



OK, I like your font better.  Can you make another one with, "Discover the Wonder"?

I really appreciate it, and I promise to stop asking for things now.


----------



## cruisecrzy

gweeptrish said:


> Sorry to bother everyone, but I can't seem to get the search function working.  Apparently I saved off a bunch of door signs from this thread that were all personalized to the Hare Family, but I didn't save the original poster's name.  I'm looking for permission to use and change those signs for my family.  Could the original poster please let me know if that's ok?
> 
> thanks!
> Trish




I know exactly which ones you are talking about.  She posted them on the waht does your cruise door magnet look like.  I cannot remember her name either sorry.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

A big THANK YOU to all here!!!

We leave next week on our first cruise!!

I have used a fair number of your graphics, thanks so much for sharing!!!

I have one piece of magnetic paper left!! lol..  So I am still lurking to see shows up here


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I dont think I like the evil Mickey...lol...he is scary and would probably change DD19mths mind abt him!!! Great one though!!!


----------



## khakismum

Does anyone have a good sized image of Stitch clawing his way along a surface?  I've seen the image on a t-shirt but I can't seem to find it online...

If anyone has one I'd sure appreciate being able to 'borrow' it! 
Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

khakismum said:


> Does anyone have a good sized image of Stitch clawing his way along a surface?  I've seen the image on a t-shirt but I can't seem to find it online...
> 
> If anyone has one I'd sure appreciate being able to 'borrow' it!
> Thanks!


I don't have a pic of stitch like you mentioned, but I saw these super cute  ones  for Christmas.  If I come across one like you're looking for I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

khakismum said:


> Does anyone have a good sized image of Stitch clawing his way along a surface?  I've seen the image on a t-shirt but I can't seem to find it online...
> 
> If anyone has one I'd sure appreciate being able to 'borrow' it!
> Thanks!



I found this one:


----------



## khakismum

Hey,

Thanks for looking for and posting Stitch y'all.  I've seen those posted, and I have an "angry" Stitch I can use in a pinch for the sign I'm thinking of.  But if y'all could keep an eye out for the clawing/scratching Stitch that would be lovely.

I love the Christmas ones!  Sadly we are travelling right *after *Chrsitmas!    I may still have to think up a way to use him though!


----------



## dahuffy

Gecko1 said:


> Ok, this one is a bit over the top for DCL. Though if I was a teen boy taken on a Disney cruise, this would be a princess poster I could relate to! I call it "The Teen Years"
> 
> Can't think of a phrase to put in there. I'll leave it up to you.
> 
> And to answer the question... No. This will not be on our door in November! Maybe someone has a use for it. If anyone finds this one too far over the line for this setting let me know and I will pull it down.



I think it's pretty cool,actually.


----------



## chaoscent

Someone asked for this.  I didn't do it.  Rick did it.  I just changed the font colors (with his permission of course)  




Penny


----------



## tinkryansmom

starwood said:


>



Anyone have a picture of the ring from the Wonder??  Thanks.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

ok, I am so frustrated! Can anyone tell me how to outline text in either Photoshop (preferrably Elements) or Powerpoint? So many of these pix have different colors around the words and it's driving me bonkers trying to recreate it! (ok, crazy---er)


----------



## cutiesnana

khakismum said:


> Does anyone have a good sized image of Stitch clawing his way along a surface?  I've seen the image on a t-shirt but I can't seem to find it online...
> 
> If anyone has one I'd sure appreciate being able to 'borrow' it!
> Thanks!




I have these.


----------



## Gecko1

Chaoscent, Looks good. I like the silver color on the font.

Dahuffy, Thanks. I like it too. My kids are a bit young for this to be on our door this cruise. Maybe down the line.

I forget who asked for the Panama menu conversion to Land & Sea, Anyway make sure you post what you do with it! I want to see how people use that one.

-rick


----------



## Hypermommy

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> ok, I am so frustrated! Can anyone tell me how to outline text in either Photoshop (preferrably Elements) or Powerpoint? So many of these pix have different colors around the words and it's driving me bonkers trying to recreate it! (ok, crazy---er)



I don't use Elements so I'm not sure about that but in photoshop, if you look at the layer window (where all your layers are listed) down at the bottom of that window there's a flash icon.  Click on that and you'll have lots of options of what to do with letters (glow, dropshadow, etc.).  One of these is "stroke".  That's how I outline letters.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Hypermommy

Okay, with this being an election year, I'm definitely going to have to be putting this on our stateroom door.


----------



## RLccweems

Faith&Hope said:


> Thank you everyone for posting!  I'm curious if many of you get a lot of the little red X's in squares in place of the pictures.  I have more X's than pictures.  Can someone tell me why the pics aren't there on my screen?  This is one area of my computer that I haven't run across before!  Thanks!



I'm having the same troubles as well.....help!  What's gone wrong?

lettie


----------



## RLccweems

bevtoy said:


> Here are the ones that come to mind:





I love the one with Mickey and Minnie! Now, I hate to sound dumb but how do I make one with my family name and date on it?  Can someone please help me? 

thanks
lettie

RLccweems@aol.com


----------



## Zandy595

Hypermommy said:


> Okay, with this being an election year, I'm definitely going to have to be putting this on our stateroom door.


Denise ~ I can't see the picture you posted.


----------



## Hypermommy

Zandy595 said:


> Denise ~ I can't see the picture you posted.



Can you see it now?  It may have been a broken link for a time (the red X) becuase I was changing the picture and had taken it offline for a bit.  But it should be back now.


----------



## Zandy595

Hypermommy said:


> Can you see it now?  It may have been a broken link for a time (the red X) becuase I was changing the picture and had taken it offline for a bit.  But it should be back now.


No, sorry.  What's the picture?  We're cruising right after the election.


----------



## twinmommyks

Love all the graphics and I've made several door signs for our May 2008 cruise.  Can't wait to put them on our door.  Thanks to everyone who offered their work to be used by others.  I even learned how to add the text to the photos - much easier than I thought - once I figured it  out.

Keep sharing!!!!

Bren


----------



## krhardy

I am soooo jealous...I am so NOT computer savvy...I can handle VERY simple things, but some of these graphics are exceptionally cool. I'm sure that they were probably fairly simple to create, but I just have to drool and "respectfully" steal ideas from others.


----------



## gummyvites

Hi everyone!

I saw a great image on someone's door sign -- it was mickey swinging a lightsaber. My son is not so into Disney, but massively into Star Wars, so I thought he might like that one. Does anyone have a copy of this image that they can share? Or can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks!

K.


----------



## Hypermommy

Zandy595 said:


> No, sorry.  What's the picture?  We're cruising right after the election.



It was just stitch on one end of a rectangle and mushu on the other and between them it said "Stitch & Mushu for President These Guys Will Change Everything"  If you're interested, I could try attaching it to a PM or even emailing you with it.


----------



## Giefu

Hypermommy said:


> It was just stitch on one end of a rectangle and mushu on the other and between them it said "Stitch & Mushu for President These Guys Will Change Everything"  If you're interested, I could try attaching it to a PM or even emailing you with it.



You can e-mail it to me and I will post it here.  Send it to stitchpic@giefu.com and I will look for it.


----------



## Hypermommy

Giefu said:


> You can e-mail it to me and I will post it here.  Send it to stitchpic@giefu.com and I will look for it.



Email sent... thanks!


----------



## Giefu

Very cute - here is the graphic:


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I saw someone post a pic of the Magic's life preserver yesterday...and I knew what I had to do:






Now I'm trying to decide if I want to get rid of the entire background and just have the ring or leave the ocean in the background.


----------



## DisneyMom92

I like the ocean in the background, but would pull out the background from your family portrait, hopefully putting the ocean behind it so that it looks like you posed in behind the life preserver. Of course, I don't know if this can be done and, if so, how, but I think it would look cool.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

DisneyMom92 said:


> I like the ocean in the background, but would pull out the background from your family portrait, hopefully putting the ocean behind it so that it looks like you posed in behind the life preserver. Of course, I don't know if this can be done and, if so, how, but I think it would look cool.



That's not my family, that picture came in a frame I bought.  

Just kidding.

The problem is that the center of the ring has all the hardware from hanging it up.  I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## Hypermommy

Giefu said:


> Very cute - here is the graphic:




Thanks!  Wonder why it didn't work from photobucket.  Of course, they were having problems yesterday anyway, so maybe it's related.  Thanks again!


----------



## RLccweems

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I saw someone post a pic of the Magic's life preserver yesterday...and I knew what I had to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide if I want to get rid of the entire background and just have the ring or leave the ocean in the background.



I love this pic with the family in the middle!  What a great idea...and I would keep the water in the background.

lettie


----------



## hueydewielouie

Quick favor...I was wondering if anyone could post the picture of the green DIS Mickey head. I know that I can just run up to the hardware store and get the paint swatch, but I am leaving next week, and may not be able to put it into my schedule.  Thank you so much.

Sailing in 8 days and I am almost finished with all of my door magnets (and the ones I have made for family and friends as a surprise).  This was such a neat idea.  I am soooooooo glad I found this thread and this board.  DISers are the best.


----------



## Dizpinfriend

I am overwhelmed with all the amazing graphics you folks have posted!!!

I have so many great ideas for my door - I am not sure if I will have enough room....

Hmmm, I suppose I will have to take a second cruise to be able to use them all...  Yeah, that's it - that's what i'll do...

  


Thanks to everyone who posted magnet ideas and graphics, and a huge thanks to Tom, who helped me out last night with some nametag graphics!!!


----------



## Zandy595

hueydewielouie said:


> Quick favor...I was wondering if anyone could post the picture of the green DIS Mickey head. I know that I can just run up to the hardware store and get the paint swatch, but I am leaving next week, and may not be able to put it into my schedule.  Thank you so much.
> 
> Sailing in 8 days and I am almost finished with all of my door magnets (and the ones I have made for family and friends as a surprise).  This was such a neat idea.  I am soooooooo glad I found this thread and this board.  DISers are the best.


There's a lime green Mickey head in this post.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=19872451&postcount=26


----------



## tinkryansmom

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> That's not my family, that picture came in a frame I bought.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> The problem is that the center of the ring has all the hardware from hanging it up.  I'll see what I can do though.



  

I asked if anyone had the ring from the Wonder - but I guess not??

Love the new name tags BTW!! 

 Your picture gives me another idea - I was thinking of making a "mickey head" using the porthole graphic with a picture of DH and me in the middle and the 'ears' would be a picture of each DD.  But now I am thinking maybe the ring for the head and the portholes for the ears....

Oh great another design to work on.


----------



## Zandy595

Haven't found a Wonder life preserver in my searches yet, but I did find this one.


----------



## JLSE50

Jan


----------



## dmi188

Thanks to everyone who posted and cleaned up graphics!  I am using many of the non-cruise specific ones to create magnets to decorate the locker of a student.  He has just been granted a wish by Make A Wish for a trip to Disney World.  We are trying to make this so much fun for him...know that you have helped!!  Thanks!


----------



## Dizpinfriend

I am not one to be able to put together graphics, but I have a friend who threw this together for me.  My family and I play VMK (Virtual Magic Kingdom) so we took our game avatars, and had them combined with a real picture that someone here had posted (tyvm by the way) and here is the finished product...


----------



## reigle4

Dizpinfriend said:


> I am not one to be able to put together graphics, but I have a friend who threw this together for me.  My family and I play VMK (Virtual Magic Kingdom) so we took our game avatars, and had them combined with a real picture that someone here had posted (tyvm by the way) and here is the finished product...





Am I missing something.  I don't see it.


----------



## Dizpinfriend

I'm able to see it in my post, and in your quoted post...  Can anyone else not see it??

It is hosted through Photobucket...


----------



## Grandma4ever

I can see it just fine.  It is a very cool picture and I wish I had the skills to do that stuff.  Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## dizzi

hueydewielouie said:


> Quick favor...I was wondering if anyone could post the picture of the green DIS Mickey head. I know that I can just run up to the hardware store and get the paint swatch, but I am leaving next week, and may not be able to put it into my schedule.  Thank you so much.
> 
> Sailing in 8 days and I am almost finished with all of my door magnets (and the ones I have made for family and friends as a surprise).  This was such a neat idea.  I am soooooooo glad I found this thread and this board.  DISers are the best.


----------



## briar*rose*

gummyvites said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I saw a great image on someone's door sign -- it was mickey swinging a lightsaber. My son is not so into Disney, but massively into Star Wars, so I thought he might like that one. Does anyone have a copy of this image that they can share? Or can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks!
> 
> K.



If you still need the image ..... I found it on page 45 on this thread.


----------



## samkieley

Yikes...I've been fooling with this for awhile, without luck!  Would you please be so kind as to change the cabin # to 2628??

Thanks much!!


----------



## samkieley

How perfect!!  Would you be so kind as to make one for the Kieley Family -- Eric, Sam, Paxton and Shay?  Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## bevtoy

gummyvites said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I saw a great image on someone's door sign -- it was mickey swinging a lightsaber. My son is not so into Disney, but massively into Star Wars, so I thought he might like that one. Does anyone have a copy of this image that they can share? Or can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks!
> 
> K.


I have three! Woo hoo I just found them, hope its not too late:


----------



## bevtoy

Dizpinfriend said:


> I'm able to see it in my post, and in your quoted post...  Can anyone else not see it??
> 
> It is hosted through Photobucket...


I see it and it looks very cool!
I use photobucket too.


----------



## hueydewielouie

Thanks to everyone who sent me the DIS green Mickey heads.  I am in the process of finishing up my door signs for my cruise in 3 days     Now, if my printer would just print the green color anywhere near what it is supposed to be.


----------



## mommywa

bump


----------



## cruisecrzy

Here are some items that I scanned in from a scrapbooing kit.


----------



## DisneyDavO

Thanks to everyone who posted pics here! I got some great ideas and our door will be covered from top to bottom


----------



## micmse2003

How did I ever miss this thread????   Thanks for all the great pictures!!


----------



## txtwins2000

cruisecrzy said:


> Here are some items that I scanned in from a scrapbooing kit.




What scrapbook kit is this?  I love the pics!!!!


----------



## tinkryansmom

Dizpinfriend said:


> I am not one to be able to put together graphics, but I have a friend who threw this together for me.  My family and I play VMK (Virtual Magic Kingdom) so we took our game avatars, and had them combined with a real picture that someone here had posted (tyvm by the way) and here is the finished product...





I love this!!!  Our family plays VMK also and I have been trying to figure out how to do this!!

Love it, love it!!

Wonder if I know you on VMK???

JLSE50 - thank you for the picture of the Magic's buoy ring!  Now I can try that other idea I had.... Ah so many ideas so little time...


----------



## Dizpinfriend

tinkryansmom said:


> I love this!!!  Our family plays VMK also and I have been trying to figure out how to do this!!
> 
> Love it, love it!!
> 
> Wonder if I know you on VMK???



My name here is the same on VMK


----------



## cruisecrzy

txtwins2000 said:


> What scrapbook kit is this?  I love the pics!!!!



DCL kit. It is the sticker sheets in the 2007 DCL kit.

Michelle


----------



## JLSE50

tinkryansmom said:


> JLSE50 - thank you for the picture of the Magic's buoy ring!  Now I can try that other idea I had.... Ah so many ideas so little time...



You are welcome  
Can you post what you create?

Jan


----------



## Hypermommy

Thanks to Gecko1's post on page 56, I was able to get this one done for embarkation day.


----------



## Hypermommy

Got another one done this morning.  I figured our Key West magnet should include a bit of the history of this place -- especially since it's such a hoot!


----------



## dredick

subscribing


----------



## Hypermommy

Got one more done today...


----------



## tinkryansmom

Nice work Hypermommy!


----------



## Gecko1

Hypermommy, Glad you found one of mine you wanted to use. It looks good. Have a great cruise!


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## Zandy595

I went back to the beginning of the thread to look for some pictures and a lot of them have been deleted.     I guess I'd better save the ones I'd like to use now before they're gone.


----------



## Imagoofy1

great thread --- very nice pictures


----------



## cruisecrzy

Hypermommy said:


> Got one more done today...



I love this picture.  Can you either tell me where you got it or share the blank version. I thought mayber Desktop Stop, but I could not find it.

Your signs are awesome.


----------



## Mendoza5

can someone tell me where i can get the disney font? thanks. i am just starting to planour door magnets, i think i have a lot of reserach to do what is the best magnet paper? thanks, i'm a newie, thisis our first cruise


----------



## cruisecrzy

Mendoza5 said:


> can someone tell me where i can get the disney font? thanks. i am just starting to planour door magnets, i think i have a lot of reserach to do what is the best magnet paper? thanks, i'm a newie, thisis our first ruise



Here are some places you can look.  Decide which you like best.

http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm

http://mickeyavenue.com/

http://simplythebest.net/fonts/fonts/walt_disney_script.html


----------



## Zandy595

I don't know if this has been posted before, I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Imagoofy1

I love that one


----------



## dreamer423

Can anyone please help me, i'm graphics impaired!!!!


I'd like to have something for my parents-Barbara and Jerry-who are taking the whole gang on the Wonder this week  March 6-9 in celebration of their 50th!

I think we've got 7 staterooms   I'd love one for theirs and then one for the rest of us.  

I'm  running to get the paper today.  Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Zandy595

dreamer423 said:


> Can anyone please help me, i'm graphics impaired!!!!
> 
> 
> I'd like to have something for my parents-Barbara and Jerry-who are taking the whole gang on the Wonder this week  March 6-9 in celebration of their 50th!
> 
> I think we've got 7 staterooms   I'd love one for theirs and then one for the rest of us.
> 
> I'm  running to get the paper today.  Any help would be much appreciated!


Wow, you're going soon.  Can you be more specific about what you're looking for?  I'd like to help, but I don't know where to start.


----------



## dreamer423

Zandy595 said:


> Wow, you're going soon.  Can you be more specific about what you're looking for?  I'd like to help, but I don't know where to start.



well,, I'm not sure.. but I'd love to post a 50th Wedding anniv. on their door.

i was going to try and scan one of their wedding photos which I may be able to get tonight...

no one else is as dis crazy as i and my son  but I thought some thing on their doors-not their names but also something identifying as part of the 50th celebration.

i love the mickey minnie with their backs to us and he's got his arm around her waist/tushie.

maybe "50 wonder-ful years" with cinderella and prince, or mickey/minnie with the boat....

I am grateful to any help/ideas.

thank you!


----------



## Zandy595

I'm not sure I've seen the pictures you mentioned.  Do you know where you saw them?
This one is cute.


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## dreamer423

thank you!  I do like the the one in the heart.


the one i'd seen but the color needs correcting is on p. 56, post 832.


----------



## Zandy595

I'm not sure it looks any better.  The software I use isn't very sophisticated.


----------



## chaoscent

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23547165#post23547165
Here's a thread that has some cute anniversary DISsigns.  Penny


----------



## DisneyMom92

dreamer423 said:


> Can anyone please help me, i'm graphics impaired!!!!
> 
> 
> I'd like to have something for my parents-Barbara and Jerry-who are taking the whole gang on the Wonder this week  March 6-9 in celebration of their 50th!
> 
> I think we've got 7 staterooms   I'd love one for theirs and then one for the rest of us.
> 
> I'm  running to get the paper today.  Any help would be much appreciated!




I have these that I could personalize:











Or go a totally different direction if you have a basic idea what you want.


----------



## dreamer423

Love the castle one..

How about...our happily ever after began 50 years ago!


March 9, 1958

Thank you!


----------



## DisneyMom92

dreamer423 said:


> Love the castle one..
> 
> How about...our happily ever after began 50 years ago!
> 
> 
> March 9, 1958
> 
> Thank you!



Here's the same picture with the wording a little different.













Enjoy!


----------



## dreamer423

DisneyMom92 said:


> Here's the same picture with the wording a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



    

Thank you!  i love them both!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Zandy595




----------



## Zandy595




----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sandy, can you please tell me where you found those adorable pictures.  I went to Disneypins.com and had no luck.  Where on the site did you find them, and thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## Zandy595

RweTHEREyet said:


> Sandy, can you please tell me where you found those adorable pictures.  I went to Disneypins.com and had no luck.  Where on the site did you find them, and thank you so much for sharing them.


You're welcome.  It was kind of complicated to find it.  On Disneypins.com go to <Events>.  For the Pirates of Castaway pics go to <Disney Cruise Line>, click the link - 'Pirates of Castaway-Auction Showcase', click where it says - "For more information about Disney's Pin Cruise 2007 - Pirates of Castaway Cay, please CLICK HERE."  Then scroll down to where is says Wallpaper.

Mickey's Pin Odyssey - Go to <Events>, <Disneyland Resort>, click on the 5th link down - 'Disney's Summer Pin Festival 2008-Mickey's Pin Odyssey'.  Then scroll down to the wallpaper.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Wow, that did take some effort, didn't it.  Good job on finding those.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Sandy,
those are incredible. Thanky you for sharing with us.


----------



## pjstevens

My husband and I are taking our first Disney cruise aboard the Wonder in September.  We will be renewing our vows for our 25th anniversary.  I would love to make some signs (magnets) for our door to let others know of our celebration.  I would love any suggestions.


----------



## Zandy595

I'm not sure who posted these Mickey ears first...  But can someone tell me how big they're supposed to be so they're the right size for the stateroom number circle?  Or does anyone know the size of the circle?


----------



## JLSE50

Zandy595 said:


> I'm not sure who posted these Mickey ears first...  But can someone tell me how big they're supposed to be so they're the right size for the stateroom number circle?  Or does anyone know the size of the circle?



I saved them to a photo file with the right click, SAVE AS and then I labeled them.

I opened them in a photo program and printed them without adjustment.  They looked about right so I cut them out, stuck some craft magnet strips on the back and put them in my accordion file for the cruise.  When we unpacked I put them by the stateroom number and they were perfect.

I am not sure, I never measured, but I think the stateroom number is about a 9-10 inch in diameter circle.

Hope this helps,
Jan


----------



## disneegrl4eva

anybody got anything for Palo? I need it to be like 2 girlfriends going out on the town for the night


----------



## bevtoy

disneegrl4eva said:


> anybody got anything for Palo? I need it to be like 2 girlfriends going out on the town for the night


  This is called "Girls Just Want To Have Fun"


----------



## piecl

I'm looking for a picture of a 'scuba diving' Mickey or other character. I haven't had much luck finding one.

Does anyone have anything like that to share?

Thanks!


----------



## Gecko1

I found this one a while back. Looks like it was a work in progress, but figured I might do something with it. It is a bit small and has some rough edges but a little photoshop work could do wonders.

Make sure you repost any changes so I can see the results!


----------



## m4travel

Zandy595 said:


> I'm not sure who posted these Mickey ears first...  But can someone tell me how big they're supposed to be so they're the right size for the stateroom number circle?  Or does anyone know the size of the circle?



Don't have the measurement for the cabin number circle handy, but our ears are 4-1/4" across at the widest point, Sandy.


----------



## Luv2Travel

Zandy595 said:


> I'm not sure who posted these Mickey ears first...  But can someone tell me how big they're supposed to be so they're the right size for the stateroom number circle?  Or does anyone know the size of the circle?



Hi Sandy - I have written down from where someone else had posted that the circle is 7 1/2" in diameter. My ears are 4 3/8" at the deepest point (increased the size to 150%). Thank you for posting the pirate pictures a few posts back - I LOVE them!


DisneyMom92 - I also LOVE your castle pictures!!!    Could you please post 2 more? One with "Our Happily Ever After began 15 years ago" and one with "Our Happily Ever After began 20 years ago?"  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Zandy595

Thanks, Marc and Jessica! 



Here's a cute pic I haven't seen posted before.









Wasn't someone looking for Christmas stuff?


----------



## Imagoofy1

Cute pictures   for sharing


----------



## Zandy595

*There are too many pictures to post on this site so I'll just post the link.* http://www.boolsite.net/wallpapers/DessinsAnimes/Disney


----------



## DisneyMom92

Luv2Travel said:


> DisneyMom92 - I also LOVE your castle pictures!!!    Could you please post 2 more? One with "Our Happily Ever After began 15 years ago" and one with "Our Happily Ever After began 20 years ago?"  Thank you so much!!



I will try to do them tonight or tomorrow. Do you want a date on them? Or year to year?


----------



## bevtoy

piecl said:


> I'm looking for a picture of a 'scuba diving' Mickey or other character. I haven't had much luck finding one.
> 
> Does anyone have anything like that to share?
> 
> Thanks!


A couple:


----------



## bevtoy

Zandy595 said:


> *There are too many pictures to post on this site so I'll just post the link.* http://www.boolsite.net/wallpapers/DessinsAnimes/Disney




Thats a great site I book marked it.
Thanks!


----------



## cruisecrzy

piecl said:


> I'm looking for a picture of a 'scuba diving' Mickey or other character. I haven't had much luck finding one.
> 
> Does anyone have anything like that to share?
> 
> Thanks!



I have them on my computer at home.  If someone has not posted them by time I get home I will post if for you.  I see someone has posted, but photobucket is blocked where I work so all I see is the beautiful red X.

But I have the scuba mickey's and I think I might also have a goofy.

Michelle


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Zandy595 said:


> *There are too many pictures to post on this site so I'll just post the link.* http://www.boolsite.net/wallpapers/DessinsAnimes/Disney



This site is new to me, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy said:


> Thats a great site I book marked it.
> Thanks!





RweTHEREyet said:


> This site is new to me, thank you so much for sharing.



You're welcome.  I had never seen it before today either and I'm always searching for Disney pics.


For some reason the last two Christmas pictures I posted are only showing the red X now.  There's a trick, some of you may not know about - if you right click on it, go to Properties, and copy the URL you might be able to get it to show up in another window.


----------



## pjstevens

bevtoy said:


>



Is there any way to change this to say something abou the wonder (since we'll be on that boat and not the magic).


----------



## flrickd

Zandy595 said:


> You're welcome.  I had never seen it before today either and I'm always searching for Disney pics.
> 
> 
> For some reason the last two Christmas pictures I posted are only showing the red X now.  There's a trick, some of you may not know about - if you right click on it, go to Properties, and copy the URL you might be able to get it to show up in another window.



It works  for the tip, i run into a lot of the red x's some days.


----------



## Zandy595

flrickd said:


> It works  for the tip, i run into a lot of the red x's some days.


You're welcome.  
I see you're from Sebastian, must be a short trip to the port for you.  I'm from Stuart (Martin County) and it's about 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Here are some more scuba diving pictures.


----------



## Luv2Travel

DisneyMom92 said:


> I will try to do them tonight or tomorrow. Do you want a date on them? Or year to year?



You are such a sweetie!!    How about just the 15 year one with the date "August 28, 1993," please (whenever you have time). Thank you VERY MUCH! 

(The 15 year one is for a friend for this year's cruise. The 20 year one was for me, but I still have a couple of years so it can wait    )


----------



## piecl

Thanks, Michelle and others for the Disney diving pictures.

Now if I can just figure out how to personalize them!


----------



## Deweysgirl

cmacf1 said:


> Here's a chip and dalecruise birthday design.  I can tweak the wording if you'd prefer anything else.



Hi! I wondered if you would possibly be able to make this for us. I just stumbled across this thread. Our cruise is on March 30th and I'm afraid I won't be able to learn how to make a door sign in such a short amount of time. If so, I would truly be so very grateful!! Thank you!

Celebratin' Brianna's 10th Birthday On The Wonder! 4/2/08


----------



## RweTHEREyet

cmacf1 said:


> Here's a chip and dalecruise birthday design.  I can tweak the wording if you'd prefer anything else.



I love your design.  Can I possibly get it with the words:

Lisa and John celebrating our first Disney cruise and our first Double Dip.  Thank you so much if you have the time.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## gingermouse17

subscribing


----------



## castlegazer

I think I missed it.....

Can someone re-post the Disney Cruise line name badge - blank - for me?  

I would really appreciate it.  Sorry if I totally missed where it was posted.  

   I am bleery eyed reading though this over and over again - but this thread is great for those of us who digital scrapbook!!!!  Thank you to everyone so much!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

castlegazer said:


> I think I missed it.....
> 
> Can someone re-post the Disney Cruise line name badge - blank - for me?
> 
> I would really appreciate it.  Sorry if I totally missed where it was posted.
> 
> I am bleery eyed reading though this over and over again - but this thread is great for those of us who digital scrapbook!!!!  Thank you to everyone so much!



Which one are you looking for???

I'd be happy to post the blank, but I would be just as happy to do the work for you.  Let me know what you need.


----------



## 4campers

Maddie's Nana said:


> The original graphic was from Julie & Nick's Mom:



How do I get one of these with our name on it!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Hypermommy

reneritch said:


> Here are a few I have scanned from old magazine ad's or postcards.  I have one more, but I need to remove our cabin number from the image.  Will try to post soon.



This one is great!!!!  If I don't use it as a magnet I might just use it in a scrapbook!!!  Tooo cool.


----------



## castlegazer

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Which one are you looking for???
> 
> I'd be happy to post the blank, but I would be just as happy to do the work for you. Let me know what you need.


 
Ah, see I didn't even know there was more than one to choose from, but now that I see your avatar and signature I KNOW.

Could you post both blank?   

I actually digital scrapbook so I can place names on it as need be.  

TIA!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Reneritch, I love everything you shared.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

RweTHEREyet said:


> Reneritch, I love everything you shared.  Thanks a bunch.



Glad you like them.  I thought I had lost them all, but found the original pages from the magazine in a folder.   

I wanted to share before they were really gone.


----------



## buckifan

reneritch said:


> Here is one more.  The Deck Chairs - I modified for the Disney Magic.



Do you happen to have a larger image of this?  TIA!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

Hypermommy said:


> This one is great!!!!  If I don't use it as a magnet I might just use it in a scrapbook!!!  Tooo cool.



Thanks.  That is one of my favorite also.


----------



## buckifan

reneritch said:


> I made it larger, not sure about image clarity.



Thanks, I do appreciate your effort!


----------



## Deweysgirl

I'm getting desperate, I really need anyone's help, we leave 1 week from today! I wondered if someone would mind making a door design for me to print out into a magnet to celebrate my daughter Brianna's 10th birthday. I had asked a previous poster for the Chip and Dale design but perhaps she just doesn't have the time right now. We are sailing on the Wonder next week! I would be forever grateful! Thanks!  




Deweysgirl said:


> Hi! I wondered if you would possibly be able to make this for us. I just stumbled across this thread. Our cruise is on March 30th and I'm afraid I won't be able to learn how to make a door sign in such a short amount of time. If so, I would truly be so very grateful!! Thank you!
> 
> Celebratin' Brianna's 10th Birthday On The Wonder! 4/2/08


----------



## Zandy595

Deweysgirl said:


> I'm getting desperate, I really need anyone's help, we leave 1 week from today! I wondered if someone would mind making a door design for me to print out into a magnet to celebrate my daughter Brianna's 10th birthday. I had asked a previous poster for the Chip and Dale design but perhaps she just doesn't have the time right now. We are sailing on the Wonder next week! I would be forever grateful! Thanks!


I made this birthday sign for someone a few years ago.  It doesn't show up very clear here, but you get the idea.


----------



## Deweysgirl

Zandy595 said:


> I made this birthday sign for someone a few years ago.  It doesn't show up very clear here, but you get the idea.




Yes! That is just awesome! I really appreciate you offering to do this. I just have no idea how to do it and we are leaving next week so no time to even learn. I just came across this thread and I absolutely love all of the wonderful designs. I read where I can buy magnetic paper and run it through my printer to make the magnet so we will have a door sign for her birthday now - Thank you so so much!!!   She is turning 10.


----------



## reneritch

delete


----------



## bobbi565

Gecko1 said:


> Okay, here is the Panama converted for use as Land & Sea. Just add your dates to the ribbon and your done. this could also be cropped and chopped pretty easily to pull the boat and palm trees into another image.
> 
> - rick



I love this graphic!!  But Land & Sea is on the Wonder.  Could you please do one more  ??


----------



## Gecko1

Opps!... Didn't even notice that "Magic" in there.    I removed all of the Panama references and totally missed that Land & Sea cruises are on the Wonder.

I'll work on it...


----------



## bobbi565

Gecko1 said:


> Opps!... Didn't even notice that "Magic" in there.    I removed all of the Panama references and totally missed that Land & Sea cruises are on the Wonder.
> 
> I'll work on it...



Thanks!  My L & S isn't until 6/09, so I'm in no rush, but I'm sure others like this one as much as I do.


----------



## soudersmes

reneritch said:


> Here is the last one.



Hi,

I'm interested in your graphics.  They are fantastic  We are sailing 5/25/08 Magic   Mexican Riveria Cruise.   Any suggestions for door magnets?  I'm new to Disney, but a veteran cruiser, so I have to do the door magnets.

TIA

Margaret


----------



## soudersmes

Hi Tom,
I had asked you about the door magnets and then couldn't find the posting.  I've been on so many....but no excuse.  Just wondering if you would help me out.  We're going on the 5/25/08 Magic  Mexican Riveria.

Margraet


----------



## Deweysgirl

Deweysgirl said:


> Yes! That is just awesome! I really appreciate you offering to do this. I just have no idea how to do it and we are leaving next week so no time to even learn. I just came across this thread and I absolutely love all of the wonderful designs. I read where I can buy magnetic paper and run it through my printer to make the magnet so we will have a door sign for her birthday now - Thank you so so much!!!   She is turning 10.



We are leaving Friday, this is just what we are looking for. If you could change the wording to Brianna's turning 10 Birthday Cruise, or something to that affect I surely do appreciate it so much! Thank you!!!


----------



## Zandy595

Deweysgirl said:


> Yes! That is just awesome! I really appreciate you offering to do this. I just have no idea how to do it and we are leaving next week so no time to even learn. I just came across this thread and I absolutely love all of the wonderful designs. I read where I can buy magnetic paper and run it through my printer to make the magnet so we will have a door sign for her birthday now - Thank you so so much!!!   She is turning 10.





Deweysgirl said:


> We are leaving Friday, this is just what we are looking for. If you could change the wording to Brianna's turning 10 Birthday Cruise, or something to that affect I surely do appreciate it so much! Thank you!!!


I'll work on it today.  Does Brianna have a favorite color?  I could change that also, if it's something other than pink.


----------



## Gecko1

Here is the Panama Graphic edited for Land & Sea use. I removed "Magic" from the image.


----------



## fluffy bunny

reneritch said:


> Here is one that I made today.



Hi Reneritch,

can you tell me where you go the Mickey image from. I have got to use this.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## reneritch

fluffy bunny said:


> Hi Reneritch,
> 
> can you tell me where you go the Mickey image from. I have got to use this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave



Its a combination of a picture I took of the funnel and a Mickey gif image I found on the web.

I thought it was really cute.


----------



## bobbi565

Gecko1 said:


> Here is the Panama Graphic edited for Land & Sea use. I removed "Magic" from the image.



Thanks!


----------



## Deweysgirl

Zandy595 said:


> I'll work on it today.  Does Brianna have a favorite color?  I could change that also, if it's something other than pink.



Pink is just fine, I think it looks real nice just like you have it shown. Thanks again so much!!


----------



## Zandy595

Deweysgirl said:


> Pink is just fine, I think it looks real nice just like you have it shown. Thanks again so much!!


I finished it, but I wasn't sure on the wording.  Right now I just have:

Brianna
Happy
10th
Birthday​
I couldn't figure out how to make the words fit with "turning 10".
Is there maybe something else you'd like on it?  
That's the part I always have a problem with when I'm doing a sign.  The pictures I'm ok with, but when it comes to writing something I never know what it should say.


----------



## Zandy595

*Deweysgirl* ~ Let me know if you want me to change anything.


----------



## Deweysgirl

It looks beautiful! She will be so surprised and happy! Thank you again for taking the time and trouble to do this for her, it's nice to know there are folks out there like you to do something so nice for someone you don't even know and to make our daughter's birthday celebration even better. Thanks A Million!  





Zandy595 said:


> *Deweysgirl* ~ Let me know if you want me to change anything.


----------



## Zandy595

Deweysgirl said:


> It looks beautiful! She will be so surprised and happy! Thank you again for taking the time and trouble to do this for her, it's nice to know there are folks out there like you to do something so nice for someone you don't even know and to make our daughter's birthday celebration even better. Thanks A Million!


You're very welcome.   I'm glad you like it.  Tell Brianna I said, "Happy Double Digits!"


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

soudersmes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in your graphics.  They are fantastic  We are sailing 5/25/08 Magic   Mexican Riveria Cruise.   Any suggestions for door magnets?  I'm new to Disney, but a veteran cruiser, so I have to do the door magnets.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Margaret



For this one, I usually say something like:  Sorry, we are out playing on (Port name).  The date in port, our names and the stateroom #

Some I just put our Stateroom number and dates of the cruise.  Name sometimes.

Here is a great thread to see Disney door magnets.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817


----------



## RLccweems

reneritch said:


> Here is one that I made today.



How cute!!  I just love this....


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## Michelle2

Gecko1 said:


> Here is the Panama Graphic edited for Land & Sea use. I removed "Magic" from the image.



Gecko1, I know you have done so much work to edit this graphic, and I am going on the EB Panama Canal cruise this August, is there anyway to edit the original image (the 2005 ones) with this years' dates instead?? I fell in love with that graphic the most, and would LOVE to make magnets of it, and am a photo shop illiterate.
This years EB cruise is August 17, 2008-September 1, 2008.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Gecko1

Here is the Panama without dates on the ribbon. I will attempt to play with the text/fonts this weekend to add your dates, but there are many on this board that are better than I when it comes to text work. 

If anyone else would like to help...


----------



## Zandy595

Michelle2 said:


> Gecko1, I know you have done so much work to edit this graphic, and I am going on the EB Panama Canal cruise this August, is there anyway to edit the original image (the 2005 ones) with this years' dates instead?? I fell in love with that graphic the most, and would LOVE to make magnets of it, and am a photo shop illiterate.
> This years EB cruise is August 17, 2008-September 1, 2008.
> Thanks so much!


I'll work on it for you.  I've been trying to find the original picture I posted of the menu cover so I can see what the dates look like, but I can't find it.

ETA: I found it on page 57.

The original picture has the EB (left side) and the WB (right side) dates on it.  What do you want on the other side?


----------



## Gecko1

Sandy, You may want to put both east and west; same as the original. After you posted this graphic and I played around with it, there has been quite a bit of interest both here and in PMs. With the upcoming Panama cruises it would likely save time and future editing having both 2008 dates!

And thanks again for this great scan!


----------



## Zandy595

Gecko1 said:


> Sandy, You may want to put both east and west; same as the original. After you posted this graphic and I played around with it, there has been quite a bit of interest both here and in PMs. With the upcoming Panama cruises it would likely save time and future editing having both 2008 dates!
> 
> And thanks again for this great scan!


I can't take credit for the scan, Andrew DEREK UK posted it on the DCL Picture of the Day thread.  Do you happen to know the dates of the WB cruise?


----------



## amesmom

Zandy595 said:


> I can't take credit for the scan, Andrew DEREK UK posted it on the DCL Picture of the Day thread.  Do you happen to know the dates of the WB cruise?



WB is May 10 - 25, 2008.  Our ports of call are a little different than EB: Castaway Cay, Aruba, Panama Canal, Acapulco, Puerto Vallarta, Cabo San Lucas, and then Los Angeles.


----------



## Zandy595

Does anyone have a picture like this one, but with a LOT more characters?  I just can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Zandy595

http://www.visualflux.net/v2/quicktime.php?media_id=44


----------



## KathleenlovesMickey

I would really like to make a sign for my state room door but I am having problems. My computer runs Windows Vista and I have Printshop 10 it works ok but when I try to download pics from this site and others the pictures are very grainy. Any thoughts? Also as I am Goofy when it comes to computer things I tried to download a site with the Disney fonts. That shows on my desk top but cant figure out how to get the fonts? I was trying to make up some thank you notes with Mickey and gang on them as well with that same grainy effect. I am about to give up. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. We are celebrating my DH birthday as well as our 25th anniversary. Thanks!


----------



## Tigger1221

Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone have a picture like this one, but with a LOT more characters? I just can't seem to find it anywhere.


 

I have this one:


----------



## nenner1

KathleenlovesMickey said:


> I would really like to make a sign for my state room door but I am having problems. My computer runs Windows Vista and I have Printshop 10 it works ok but when I try to download pics from this site and others the pictures are very grainy. Any thoughts? Also as I am Goofy when it comes to computer things I tried to download a site with the Disney fonts. That shows on my desk top but cant figure out how to get the fonts? I was trying to make up some thank you notes with Mickey and gang on them as well with that same grainy effect. I am about to give up. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. We are celebrating my DH birthday as well as our 25th anniversary. Thanks!



Well I am not a photoshop guru, but I do know...a lot of graphics you cannot make larger without pixellating the image quality.  Many of the graphics that are out there- especially clip art- is/are very small and if you try to enlarge them you will get pixels which is similar to the grainy-ness you describe.
I would try to select very large images (at least 600x600) as the background for a sign, and use the small clip arts as enhancements.  Double check your settings in Printshop too....

As for the fonts I run Vista and I had a huge issue the first time I tried to install the Waltograph font (found at mickeyavenue).  I finally got it to work.  On the font site click on and download the specific font then open up control panel.  In control panel open appearance and personalization and several foldres will appear..one is fonts and right under it click on install or remove a font.  That opens the fonts folder, simply drag your file from the desktop into the fonts folder and it will install.  Then you will be able to select it from the font drop down menu in the appropriate programs.

Hope that helps you some....don't give up!!


----------



## Imagoofy1

WOW that pic is great - must have all the characters in it


----------



## disneyfinatics

Tigger1221 said:


> I have this one:




I love that picture!  I was looking on line trying to help find something.  If you don't mind me asking how did you find it?  I'm not very good at the searching.  May I use it?


----------



## Zandy595

Tigger1221 said:


> I have this one:


That's a good one, but not the one I'm looking for.


----------



## PenskeSth1

Tigger1221

I Love that picture too, Do you mind if I use it?


----------



## Michelle2

Gecko1 said:


> Sandy, You may want to put both east and west; same as the original. After you posted this graphic and I played around with it, there has been quite a bit of interest both here and in PMs. With the upcoming Panama cruises it would likely save time and future editing having both 2008 dates!
> 
> And thanks again for this great scan!



I would totally be fine with both sailings on it like the original, one on one side, one on the other. The only difference is we are going to Aruba instead of Curacao, and adding Cartegena.

You guys are great! Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Tigger1221

PenskeSth1 said:


> Tigger1221
> 
> I Love that picture too, Do you mind if I use it?


 


disneyfinatics said:


> I love that picture! I was looking on line trying to help find something. If you don't mind me asking how did you find it? I'm not very good at the searching. May I use it?


 
Of coarse you can use it.   I have no clue where it came from. I used it for my wedding welcome newletter is 2006.


----------



## Tigger1221

I also have this one with a bunch of charcters:


----------



## txtwins2000

cmacf1 said:


> Here's a chip and dalecruise birthday design.  I can tweak the wording if you'd prefer anything else.



Hi!

Is there a way I can get this instead of birthday just say our first cruise?  The names would be Monique, Sarah and Laurie?  Thanks so much for any assistance!


----------



## DisneyMom92




----------



## Brooklyn

nenner1 said:


> Well I am not a photoshop guru, but I do know...a lot of graphics you cannot make larger without pixellating the image quality.  Many of the graphics that are out there- especially clip art- is/are very small and if you try to enlarge them you will get pixels which is similar to the grainy-ness you describe.
> I would try to select very large images (at least 600x600) as the background for a sign, and use the small clip arts as enhancements.  Double check your settings in Printshop too....



Hello Everyone.  If anyone is looking for specific characters I have 2 Disney programs with awesome clip art.  I have clip art for over 20 movies.  These are TRUE images so pixellating will not happen.  

Here is this list of movies I have the true clip art for that can be made to any size you would like to print.....

Alice In Wonderland
Bambi
Cinderella
Dumbo
Mickey & Friends (TONS)
Peter Pan
Pinocchio
Sleeping Beauty
Snow White
101 Dalmations
Aladdin
Atlantis
Beauty & the Beast
Disney Babies
Hercules
Lady & the Tramp
Lilo & Stitch
Mulan
Pocahontas
Aristocats
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Jungle Book
Lion King
Little Mermaid
Treasure Planet

Each one of those movies I have almost every character in the movie.  There are also tons of borders, backgrounds, etc....

I can send them to you as a high resolution JPEG or a PDF.

Just PM me if you would like any specific characters, scenes, etc...


----------



## reigle4

Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone.  If anyone is looking for specific characters I have 2 Disney programs with awesome clip art.  I have clip art for over 20 movies.  These are TRUE images so pixellating will not happen.
> 
> Here is this list of movies I have the true clip art for that can be made to any size you would like to print.....
> 
> Alice In Wonderland
> Bambi
> Cinderella
> Dumbo
> Mickey & Friends (TONS)
> Peter Pan
> Pinocchio
> Sleeping Beauty
> Snow White
> 101 Dalmations
> Aladdin
> Atlantis
> Beauty & the Beast
> Disney Babies
> Hercules
> Lady & the Tramp
> Lilo & Stitch
> Mulan
> Pocahontas
> Aristocats
> Hunchback of Notre Dame
> Jungle Book
> Lion King
> Little Mermaid
> Treasure Planet
> 
> Each one of those movies I have almost every character in the movie.  There are also tons of borders, backgrounds, etc....
> 
> I can send them to you as a high resolution JPEG or a PDF.
> 
> Just PM me if you would like any specific characters, scenes, etc...





How about Beauty and the Beast and also CInderella and Prince Charming.  thank you so much in advance.  I wish I knew where to find these


----------



## Brooklyn

reigle4 said:


> How about Beauty and the Beast and also CInderella and Prince Charming.  thank you so much in advance.  I wish I knew where to find these



Can you PM me your email address please?  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMom92

Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone.  If anyone is looking for specific characters I have 2 Disney programs with awesome clip art.
> 
> Just PM me if you would like any specific characters, scenes, etc...



What programs do you have? Do you know if they are still available?

Thanks.


----------



## Hobbitmomma

bevtoy said:


> This is called "Girls Just Want To Have Fun"



OK, I just LOVE this one!!!


----------



## Brooklyn

DisneyMom92 said:


> What programs do you have? Do you know if they are still available?
> 
> Thanks.



They do not sell these programs anymore. :-(


----------



## Brooklyn

Hobbitmomma said:


> OK, I just LOVE this one!!!



DD 6 was not happy just now when she walked in and saw this.


----------



## Imagoofy1

can anyone help me - I am looking for the names with the characters in them --- anyone know a thread where I can request my husband and my  names made   .  I know I have seen them a while back but can't find them now.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DisneyMom92

Try Michelle. She does them

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1684697&page=105them


----------



## Imagoofy1

thank you disneymom ---


----------



## ajeent

reneritch said:


> Its a combination of a picture I took of the funnel and a Mickey gif image I found on the web.
> 
> I thought it was really cute.



Do you mind if I borrow this - it is adorable


----------



## tinkerone

bevtoy said:


> This is called "Girls Just Want To Have Fun"



anyone know where i can get one of the pricesses 'behaving' that is similar to this?


----------



## reneritch

ajeent said:


> Do you mind if I borrow this - it is adorable



Feel free to use the image.   Glad you like it.


----------



## Joan1

Gecko1 said:


> Here is the Panama without dates on the ribbon. I will attempt to play with the text/fonts this weekend to add your dates, but there are many on this board that are better than I when it comes to text work.
> 
> If anyone else would like to help...



Is there one of these graphics available without the porst listed on the bottom of the ship. Just wondering since the ship will not visit Curacao in 2008.

Also can anyone share how I can turn this into a door magnet?


----------



## Gecko1

Here you go. 
Photo editing = no problem. Font/Script Work = no skills!


----------



## ivet

Tigger1221 said:


> I have this one:



This is great picture!     May I borrow this one?   

Thank you for posting this, ivet


----------



## Joan1

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE SHARE WITH ME HOW TO TURN THESE INTO DOOR MAGNETS FOR OUR CRUISE?

Sorry for shouting but I have asked here and on the other thread and haven't received an answer

I am not crafty and have never done this

PLEASE! PLEASE! can someone help?


----------



## Gecko1

You can buy magnetic paper at office supply stores that you can use in your inkjet printer. The stuff is not cheap (though it can be found online cheaper). Make sure you test print with regular paper to make sure you like the size/layout/etc prior to running the magnetic stuff through.

Other people go a cheaper route and buy the roll of magnetic strip from walmart. Then you can print on heavy stock (or just paste regular paper to posterboard) cut to size, and glue the magnetic strips to the back.

Those are the only methods I have heard. Other may have different ways...


----------



## Maza

does anyone have the picture of the princesses in bikinis? i have looked but with no sucess. I know its here somewhere!


----------



## Brooklyn

You can either buy magnetic paper that goes through your printer or (the way I do it) is to print it on whatever paper you want and then use a Xyron machine.  Xyron machines can turn any page into a magnet.  You can either use a machine like that at a scrapbook store or buy the machine at a place like Michaels.

I hope that helps.



Joan1 said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE SHARE WITH ME HOW TO TURN THESE INTO DOOR MAGNETS FOR OUR CRUISE?
> 
> Sorry for shouting but I have asked here and on the other thread and haven't received an answer
> 
> I am not crafty and have never done this
> 
> PLEASE! PLEASE! can someone help?


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

there is also magnetic tape (available at Michael's) - works best on signs printed on cardstock or signs printed and then laminated


----------



## ivet

it is cute!!!!!  

ivet 



reneritch said:


> Its a combination of a picture I took of the funnel and a Mickey gif image I found on the web.
> 
> I thought it was really cute.


----------



## Brooklyn

Just a cute graphic I thought I would share of Donald that someone may want to use for a door magnet or sign...






I have thousands of clip arts with lots of Disney characters on my computer.  If there is something specific let me know and I can send it to you in a high resolution JPEG.


----------



## Joan1

Thank you to those above that explained it to me
I will experiment with regular paper and then try some of the other options


----------



## twinmommyks

Joan1 said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE SHARE WITH ME HOW TO TURN THESE INTO DOOR MAGNETS FOR OUR CRUISE?
> 
> Sorry for shouting but I have asked here and on the other thread and haven't received an answer
> 
> I am not crafty and have never done this
> 
> PLEASE! PLEASE! can someone help?



What I did was print the graphics onto photo paper and then used the magnetic strips that I purchased at Walmart.  Instead of the magnetic tape on a roll, I used the flat magnetic tape.   I have read that sometimes the rolls of magnetic tape "roll up."  The magnetic tape supplies are found in the craft section and I just used the Kodak glossy photo paper to print.  PM me if you have any questions.  This was my first time making ours and it was very easy.


----------



## flrickd

We used the magnetic sheet holders from Michaels comes in 8x10 and other sizes, lets you slip different pics in everyday.

http://shutter03.pictures.aol.com/d...B/49/R08CQikYWTv1HCC9syj3b5jTv44Ebow+0300.jpg
http://shutter02.pictures.aol.com/d...0/BB/lcT+h3eUq2N6GAIQfU-6gP5-LPu6i7x70300.jpg
http://shutter04.pictures.aol.com/d...1/E6/bC4vYdU-BNw3Qy7y+jGgn6S0Ue3qXaGV0300.jpg


----------



## Joan1

Thanks everyone


----------



## reigle4

flrickd said:


> We used the magnetic sheet holders from Michaels comes in 8x10 and other sizes, lets you slip different pics in everyday.
> 
> http://shutter03.pictures.aol.com/d...B/49/R08CQikYWTv1HCC9syj3b5jTv44Ebow+0300.jpg
> http://shutter02.pictures.aol.com/d...0/BB/lcT+h3eUq2N6GAIQfU-6gP5-LPu6i7x70300.jpg
> http://shutter04.pictures.aol.com/d...1/E6/bC4vYdU-BNw3Qy7y+jGgn6S0Ue3qXaGV0300.jpg



I tried to find the magnetic sheet holders online and at michaels and was unable to find them.  Can you tell me who manufactures them and any other info that would be helpful so I can find some


----------



## Jaxgreyhound

I made these for our family and our friends. Thanks to everyone for the great ideas and clip art to use. This is going to be our first disney cruise and we are really excited. Just over a week away, i hope i didn't go overboard!

High School Musical 2 - JAKE

Power Rangers - NICK

Ariel - DAWN

Pirates - KELLY

Mickey Ears with Cruise Logo

Mickey Heads

Name Tags

Cinderella - DONNA

Stitch - MATT

Dinner Menu Top - Pirates - FAMILY

Nemo Sharks

If I can Help let me know...


----------



## Gramto3

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Which one are you looking for???
> 
> I'd be happy to post the blank, but I would be just as happy to do the work for you.  Let me know what you need.




Hi ----- Would you please do 6 signs for me.

Names:  Diana    Jen    Bryce   Jessica  Chelsie  Cayden


Thanks in advance for offering your services.


----------



## tinkerone

Jaxgreyhound said:


> I made these for our family and our friends. Thanks to everyone for the great ideas and clip art to use. This is going to be our first disney cruise and we are really excited. Just over a week away, i hope i didn't go overboard!
> 
> High School Musical 2 - JAKE
> 
> Power Rangers - NICK
> 
> Ariel - DAWN
> 
> Pirates - KELLY
> 
> Mickey Ears with Cruise Logo
> 
> Mickey Heads
> 
> Name Tags
> 
> Cinderella - DONNA
> 
> Stitch - MATT
> 
> Dinner Menu Top - Pirates - FAMILY
> 
> Nemo Sharks
> 
> If I can Help let me know...



would it be possible for you to share the unfinished product?  i would love to have the dinner menu one, the cinderela one and the ariel one.  that would be great but if you can't thats ok to.
tia


----------



## Jaxgreyhound

Cinderella

Pirate Dinner

Ariel


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Gramto3 said:


> Hi ----- Would you please do 6 signs for me.
> 
> Names:  Diana    Jen    Bryce   Jessica  Chelsie  Cayden
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for offering your services.



Which one do you want?

This one:





or this one:


----------



## Tigger1221

ivet said:


> This is great picture!  May I borrow this one?
> 
> Thank you for posting this, ivet


 
Of coarse you can use it.


----------



## pixidustmom

Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone.  If anyone is looking for specific characters I have 2 Disney programs with awesome clip art.  I have clip art for over 20 movies.  These are TRUE images so pixellating will not happen.
> 
> Here is this list of movies I have the true clip art for that can be made to any size you would like to print.....
> 
> Alice In Wonderland
> Bambi
> Cinderella
> Dumbo
> Mickey & Friends (TONS)
> Peter Pan
> Pinocchio
> Sleeping Beauty
> Snow White
> 101 Dalmations
> Aladdin
> Atlantis
> Beauty & the Beast
> Disney Babies
> Hercules
> Lady & the Tramp
> Lilo & Stitch
> Mulan
> Pocahontas
> Aristocats
> Hunchback of Notre Dame
> Jungle Book
> Lion King
> Little Mermaid
> Treasure Planet
> 
> Each one of those movies I have almost every character in the movie.  There are also tons of borders, backgrounds, etc....
> 
> I can send them to you as a high resolution JPEG or a PDF.
> 
> Just PM me if you would like any specific characters, scenes, etc...



I am looking for a Thumper, Queen of Hearts, Lady (from lady and the tramp), and Alice from Alice in Wonderland. Thank you!!!


----------



## Gramto3

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Which one do you want?
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one:




I love them both, but my choice is the first sign.  Thanks.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Gramto3 said:


> I love them both, but my choice is the first sign.  Thanks.


----------



## Gramto3

Thanks Tom for the name signs........but the Diana didn't show up?


----------



## Brooklyn

pixidustmom said:


> I am looking for a Thumper, Queen of Hearts, Lady (from lady and the tramp), and Alice from Alice in Wonderland. Thank you!!!



I posted all of your images here....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1786241


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Gramto3 said:


> Thanks Tom for the name signs........but the Diana didn't show up?



Weird, cause it shows up on my screen.


----------



## Gramto3

Yeah!  I got it this time.  Thank you....you sure are a swell guy!!!

My youngest granddaughter will be thrilled....we never can find any type of sign or saying because her name is spelled Chelsie not Chelsea.

You made my day.......I am too excited to sleep now, but need to, it's 1:47 am of the east coast.

Thanks again.


----------



## tinkerone

Jaxgreyhound said:


> Cinderella
> 
> Pirate Dinner
> 
> Ariel



thanks so much, that is wonderful.


----------



## tinkerone

Brooklyn said:


> Just a cute graphic I thought I would share of Donald that someone may want to use for a door magnet or sign...
> 
> [
> I have thousands of clip arts with lots of Disney characters on my computer.  If there is something specific let me know and I can send it to you in a high resolution JPEG.



i'm looking for tinker stuff, what would you have?  and thanks for the offer by the way.


----------



## Brooklyn

tinkerone said:


> i'm looking for tinker stuff, what would you have?  and thanks for the offer by the way.



I posted some here....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1786241


----------



## Gecko1

Here are a couple more tinks. I have another very nice,  almost photo like, but it is ~660Kb. Too large to post.


----------



## flrickd

reigle4 said:


> I tried to find the magnetic sheet holders online and at michaels and was unable to find them.  Can you tell me who manufactures them and any other info that would be helpful so I can find some



 I can check when I go later this week. I dont have the packaging anymore.


----------



## flrickd

flrickd said:


> I can check when I go later this week. I dont have the packaging anymore.



found these online 
http://www.internationalgiftitems.com/magnetic_holders_pockets_sheet_protectors.htm


----------



## Zandy595

flrickd said:


> found these online
> http://www.internationalgiftitems.com/magnetic_holders_pockets_sheet_protectors.htm


I bought one of those at Michael's for our last cruise, thinking I would save money on magnetic paper.  It's a great idea, but you have to cut everything down to size.  A regular size sheet of paper doesn't quite fit in the pocket (at least mine doesn't).  In the end, I decided it was just easier (for me) to print my signs out on magnetic paper.


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

Hi Tom  Could I trouble you for four DCL name tags...the one with the stars around the edge and dreams come true at the bottom?  They would be for:

Darlene
Andrew
Alix
Andy

We're cruising the Magic in June so no rush.  Many thanks for sharing your time and talent!


----------



## jesters

I would love to have the name tags (the one with the stars) made up for my big family cruise. There are (are you sitting down?) 11 of us! If you are willing to share the template I can make them. If you have the time, I will list the names here. Either way, I very much appreciate your time and sharing! 

Lisa
Matt
Greg
Brian
Emily
Michelle
Jeff
Zach
Adam
Ellen
Brandon


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

jesters said:


> I would love to have the name tags (the one with the stars) made up for my big family cruise. There are (are you sitting down?) 11 of us! If you are willing to share the template I can make them. If you have the time, I will list the names here. Either way, I very much appreciate your time and sharing!
> 
> Lisa
> Matt
> Greg
> Brian
> Emily
> Michelle
> Jeff
> Zach
> Adam
> Ellen
> Brandon




I'll be glad to do those for you this evening.  11?? That's nothing, I did 27 for someone the other day.


----------



## tinkryansmom

Hello all!  Working on more signs for our upcoming cruise!

Jaxgreyhound:

Can you do the "pirates menu top" with a Disney Wonder??  Or point me towards the location of the menu and perhaps I can work on it! 

Thanks!


----------



## disney9696

Hi "I'mTooExcitedToSleep",   

My family and I are going on a cruise in December---I know it seems like so far away, but being an avid planner like I am, doing all of the prep work is so fun and it makes the time go by quicker.  


I would LOVE it if you could make 6 nametags-with the stars on it---I would be so very grateful to you !!!!     

The names are:


Lisa 
Don
Loree
Eric
Evan
Lucas


Have a great night !

Lisa


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

Could I request name tags with the stars also?? This is our very first cruise and we all are so excited!!!  Its no hurry, our cruise isnt until December...ty so ever much, you are too kind to do this for everyone!

Lucinda
Casey
Katie
Carrie


----------



## QJ411

*ImTooExcitedToSleep*:: Hi, if you wouldn't mind, may I PLEASE, pretty please   have a few of these made up for our upcoming sail?

I would love the name tag with the stars on it, and if possible the wording under the name.  Here's the names if you get a chance, and THANK YOU for all your work, we really appreciate it!   

Queenie-April 2008
Dominick-April 2008
Madison-April 2008
Judy-April 2008
Wing-April 2008
Kitty-April 2008
Anthony-Tonoh's First Disney Cruise!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I'm PM'ing a total of 28 name tags to 4 different DISers right now.  If I missed your request, please let me know.  Also, some of you didn't tell me if you wanted something on the second line, so I didn't put anything there.  If you need me to redo them, just let me know.  No problem.


----------



## QJ411

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'm PM'ing a total of 28 name tags to 4 different DISers right now.  If I missed your request, please let me know.  Also, some of you didn't tell me if you wanted something on the second line, so I didn't put anything there.  If you need me to redo them, just let me know.  No problem.




Again, a super big THANK YOU for all your work, we love the name tags.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Instead of making a stick family, I think I'm going to make individual stick people magnets, customized to everyone in our group.  What do you think?


----------



## tiggrbaby

They are great!  And I think it's wonderful how you make all those designs for people.  Thanks for the Disney magic!


ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Instead of making a stick family, I think I'm going to make individual stick people magnets, customized to everyone in our group. What do you think?


----------



## carole88

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Instead of making a stick family, I think I'm going to make individual stick people magnets, customized to everyone in our group.  What do you think?



Wow Tom, you are very talented.  Can I possibly get some name tags with the stars for our group.  The names I would like are:

John
Carole
Rachel
Tessa
Becky
Donald
Don
Allie
Alie
Emmie

For the second line we would like:  Las Vegas, Nevada

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Deb T.

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Instead of making a stick family, I think I'm going to make individual stick people magnets, customized to everyone in our group.  What do you think?



OMG!  They are SO CUTE!!!  Is there any way to manipulate the color of their hair?  We have blond boys and a brunette girl.  Also, how about teenagers?  If so, we also have a brunette teen.

TIA!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Deb T. said:


> OMG!  They are SO CUTE!!!  Is there any way to manipulate the color of their hair?  We have blond boys and a brunette girl.  Also, how about teenagers?  If so, we also have a brunette teen.
> 
> TIA!



Yep, the anything that's a color right now can be changed. And the Mickey in the center of the shirt can be changed.  I don't think they made a teen one. Hmmm.  Let me think on that.


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

Tom I received my nametags, thank you thank you thank you!!!! You are too sweet doing this for us all and I especially appreciate it. Thank you again!!!

The stick figures are toooo cute...a brunette mommy and daughter would be lovely too!!


----------



## disney9696

Tom,

I LOVE the figures      !!!!  That would be a GREAT addition to any door (mine,too!!!) Hahaha!  Seriously, I just want to thank you again and again and again for the nametages yesterday  !!!!!! 

You are so very kind,


Lisa


----------



## tinkerone

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Which one do you want?
> 
> This one:



would love it if you could do some of these for our group
rob, judy, amy, chloe, cassidy

if you don't have the time, no worries.


----------



## QJ411

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Instead of making a stick family, I think I'm going to make individual stick people magnets, customized to everyone in our group.  What do you think?



OOooh, how cute!!!  I know you just sent me the name tags, but I can be a pain in the butt once again and ask if you can make these for us as well?  They're so cute!  I'll send you a pm if that's easier. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Ok, I might be sorry I'm putting this out there, but if anyone would like custom stick figures, drop me a PM.

For the MAN or BOY I need to know the following colors:
HAIR
SHIRT
MICKEY LOGO
SHORTS
SOCKS
SHOES

For the LADY or GIRL I need to know the following colors:
BOW
HAIR
EARRINGS (LADY only)
SHIRT
BOW ON LOGO
MICKEY LOGO
SKIRT
SHOE TOP (GIRL only)
SHOES

Also, please include your email address, so I don't clog up the thread or my PM box. 
Thanks.



ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


>


----------



## QJ411

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Ok, I might be sorry I'm putting this out there, but if anyone would like custom stick figures, drop me a PM.
> 
> For the MAN or BOY I need to know the following colors:
> HAIR
> SHIRT
> MICKEY LOGO
> SHORTS
> SOCKS
> SHOES
> 
> For the LADY or GIRL I need to know the following colors:
> BOW
> HAIR
> EARRINGS (LADY only)
> SHIRT
> BOW ON LOGO
> MICKEY LOGO
> SKIRT
> SHOE TOP (GIRL only)
> SHOES
> 
> Also, please include your email address, so I don't clog up the thread or my PM box.
> Thanks.



I just sent you a PM, didn't fill out all the info.  Sorry! Sent it again w/ my email and info.  THANKS!


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yep, the anything that's a color right now can be changed. And the Mickey in the center of the shirt can be changed.  I don't think they made a teen one. Hmmm.  Let me think on that.


There isn't a teen girl, but there is a princess.  You can just make the teen taller.   Don't forget the baby.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> There isn't a teen girl, but there is a princess.  You can just make the teen taller.   Don't forget the baby.



Troublemaker.


----------



## abr

Tom (ImTooExcitedtoosleep), 

I simply love the name tag with the stars. Would it be possible for you to make some for me?

The names I need are:

Alison

Avery

Blair

Rob

Kathy



We sail May 3rd on the Western.  Thank you so very much. My daughter will be thrilled as Avery is never on anything!

~Alison


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Troublemaker.




Your nametag is AMAZING!!!!  If you are not too busy, would you be able to make a few for me?

Steve, Denise, Rachel, Matthew, we dont sail unitl Sept 2008 so I can wait!

This is Dh and Mines 10th anniversary of marriage cruise, so if you could something to the second line that would be AWESSOME
Thanks

Let me know
Thanks


----------



## carole88

I received the PM this morning Tom.  Thank you so much!  The tags are absolutely fantastic!


----------



## bsusanmb

Hi, Tom,
We cruise on May 4....could you possible make the name tag with the stars for us?  

Bob
Susan

Thanks a million!  They are beautiful!


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Troublemaker.


  Again with the name calling.   I knew you didn't have enough to keep you busy so I thought I'd help out.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> Again with the name calling.   I knew you didn't have enough to keep you busy so I thought I'd help out.



Sorry about the name calling.  Maybe YOU can work on the princesses???  

I was trying to keep the options simple and keep this whole thing from snowballing.


----------



## Zandy595

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Sorry about the name calling.  Maybe YOU can work on the princesses???
> 
> I was trying to keep the options simple and keep this whole thing from snowballing.


I was just kidding about making more work for you.  I actually posted those pictures again for people who would like to do their own.  That should cut down a _little bit_ on the requests you get, maybe.

I would help, but the software program I have doesn't allow me to fill in with color like that.  What do you use, BTW?


----------



## jesters

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'll be glad to do those for you this evening.  11?? That's nothing, I did 27 for someone the other day.



Thank you so much, Tom! These are wonderful! I do very much appreciate your time and effort helping me and all the other DISers!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## QJ411

reneritch said:


> I'm still trying to learn Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...the other night I got so frustrated I wanted to throw my computer out the window  , then DH showed me how to do what I wanted and it was a simple click!
Click to expand...


----------



## RLccweems

reneritch said:


> Thanks to Patnl34 for the background image of the porthole with Disney Magic.  I just added Captain Mickey.
> 
> I'm still trying to learn Photoshop.



This is so cute....I love it!!!


----------



## crzy4dals

Tom, 

Can you please do name tags for me.
I like the one with the stars

Erin
Rich
Nick

Thanks


----------



## Brooklyn

A magnet I just made for our door.  I figured it would be a good way for our dd's to keep track of where we will be.


----------



## Zandy595

I like it!  I was thinking about doing something kind of like that for our cruise.


----------



## imheather

If someone post a picture you like could you assume you would be allowed to use it? If so how do you print it from the post??? I know you are going to be jealous because I am leaving in MAY 2!

Heather NJ


----------



## Zandy595

imheather said:


> If someone post a picture you like could you assume you would be allowed to use it? If so how do you print it from the post??? I know you are going to be jealous because I am leaving in MAY 2!
> 
> Heather NJ


Yep, this thread was set up to share pictures, so anything posted here you can use.  Right-click on it to copy it and then paste it into whatever program you use to create your sign.  Or you can right-click on it and save it to your computer for later use.


----------



## Brooklyn

A Birthday Sign I just made with a little help from "RumblyTumbly"


----------



## Zandy595

I like Brooklyn's bday sign, very cute!



I found this picture while I was searching for Thanksgivng pics.  I can't use it, but I thought someone else might like it.


----------



## CustardTart

Hi! I'm hoping to make door magnets for our Mexican Riviera cruise but am having no luck finding pics of Disney characters in Mexican outfits - can anyone help???


----------



## DisneyMom92

CustardTart said:


> Hi! I'm hoping to make door magnets for our Mexican Riviera cruise but am having no luck finding pics of Disney characters in Mexican outfits - can anyone help???



I may have some on my home computer. If I do I will post them when I get home or this weekend.


----------



## pinkygirl

Brooklyn said:


> A magnet I just made for our door.  I figured it would be a good way for our dd's to keep track of where we will be.



WOW I love this idea!!!!!! great work  do you mind if I borrow your idea for our cruise?


----------



## Brooklyn

CustardTart said:


> Hi! I'm hoping to make door magnets for our Mexican Riviera cruise but am having no luck finding pics of Disney characters in Mexican outfits - can anyone help???


----------



## Brooklyn

pinkygirl said:


> WOW I love this idea!!!!!! great work  do you mind if I borrow your idea for our cruise?



By all means!

this thread will help with clipart...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1786241


----------



## CustardTart

Thanks for Mexican Donald!


----------



## pjstevens

CustardTart said:


> Hi! I'm hoping to make door magnets for our Mexican Riviera cruise but am having no luck finding pics of Disney characters in Mexican outfits - can anyone help???




sorry he's not looking straight on, but I have this one.


----------



## DWeaver

Does anyone have a "Captain Mickey" picture or graphic?


----------



## Brooklyn

DWeaver said:


> Does anyone have a "Captain Mickey" picture or graphic?


----------



## DWeaver

Thank you for the Captain Mickey!


----------



## pinkygirl

Brooklyn said:


> By all means!
> 
> this thread will help with clipart...
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1786241



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Zandy595

DWeaver said:


> Does anyone have a "Captain Mickey" picture or graphic?


I have this one.  It's from an old kids menu.  I cleaned it up a little.







This is a nice graphic, I just found while searching for something else.


----------



## DWeaver

Thanks


----------



## dredick

DWeaver said:


> Thanks


 Funny finding you here!!  Debbie


----------



## Brooklyn

Some more signs I have been working on.  I am going to run out of door space soon!!!


----------



## Zandy595

Very cool, Stephanie!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I really like the second one with the map on it.  Very cool.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## DWeaver

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Does anyone have any other Fab 5 as sailors??


----------



## Brooklyn

Pumba's Dad said:


> Does anyone have any other Fab 5 as sailors??



This is what I have...


----------



## Zandy595

Pumba's Dad said:


> Does anyone have any other Fab 5 as sailors??


Are you looking for photos or clipart?


----------



## mishoe01

RweTHEREyet said:


> I wanted to share the sign that I have made from graphics and pics found on this site:




I don't mean to ask a stupid ? but where/how do you print something like this out?  Is this something that can be printed out at home, or do you need to go somewhere?

TIA!


----------



## Zandy595

mishoe01 said:


> I don't mean to ask a stupid ? but where/how do you print something like this out?  Is this something that can be printed out at home, or do you need to go somewhere?
> 
> TIA!


Your question isn't stupid.  Yes, you can print it out on your home printer.  Feel free to ask more questions, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Deb T.

mishoe01 said:


> I don't mean to ask a stupid ? but where/how do you print something like this out?  Is this something that can be printed out at home, or do you need to go somewhere?
> 
> TIA!



That graphic was made by my very good friend, RweTHEREyet, and she would be honored that you'd like to print it out to use!  She has had great luck printing her graphics on photo paper and then attaching magnets to the back.  Or, you can purchase magnet paper from an office supply store and print directly on that.  Have fun!


----------



## mishoe01

Zandy595 said:


> Your question isn't stupid.  Yes, you can print it out on your home printer.  Feel free to ask more questions, I'd be glad to help.





Deb T. said:


> That graphic was made by my very good friend, RweTHEREyet, and she would be honored that you'd like to print it out to use!  She has had great luck printing her graphics on photo paper and then attaching magnets to the back.  Or, you can purchase magnet paper from an office supply store and print directly on that.  Have fun!



Thanks for the responses.  I thought the design was beautiful and way better than what I would be able to make   

I've compiled so many different pictures for door magnets (and again THANK YOU to everyone who helped me!)....I just wasn't sure how to print them out with so much clearity.


----------



## Pumba's Dad

I'd like to get the fab 5 sailors in clipart form.


----------



## ivet

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Which one do you want?
> 
> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one:



Tom, may have some too??? I would love the one that has where dreams come true with: Mike, Sonia, Alex, Ross, Carmen and Victoria

Thank you!!!   

ivet


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## tinkerone

does anyone know if the doors at the resorts will hold magnetic stuff?


----------



## dredick

I heard POP does..is this true?


----------



## mcraft17

m4travel said:


> I don't suppose someone could transform this pirate picture to read 'Wonder'....



This was my design that I edited it is good to see it back for others to use! I tried my best to edit out the Magic. Hope this helps someone. If anyone has some ideas on what Font to add the "Wonder" let me know.


----------



## Tink rules

Anyone have a Dopey Birthday design???


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Brooklyn

Wonder is a tough word.  Most fonts don't do anything "special" in the word.  This is the best I could do.  Hopefully someone else can come up with something better.


----------



## lerella

Hi there,

I saw a post by you and BynnyA and am not sure if I am sending this message correctly. This is my first post. Anyway, Myself and two of my friends are going on our first disney cruise in May (Western Panama Repo). We leave on our trip, stopping at DisneyWorld first on May 2. I have been designated the person on our trip for obtaining/printing door magnets. I love your graphics but am really a novice when changing/creating them. I would love to know how to change the date on your Crusin the Magic to May 10-25, 2008?  Also, how to change the name of Sydney to Sandi on the Cinderella graphic. Is there also a graphic similar to the Cinderella with the Fairy Godmother that I can place the name of Carol on the graphic... and a graphic similar to your Cinderella with Sorcerer Mickey that I can place the name of Michael on the graphic?  Any help you can give me I truly appreciate it. 

Thank you sincerely!
Sandi (lerella)


----------



## chaoscent

Sandi - also, take the time to read all through this thread and you will see some wonderful door DISigns.  Penny


----------



## lerella

Penny, Thank you so very much - those were great!

I've also seen some graphics from "Michelle" where she does the names with backgrounds. I'm looking for names as follows:

Sandi (done in Cinderella)
Carol (done in Fairy Godmother)
Michael (done in Sorcerer Mickey)

Do you know how to reach her? I'm new to this board and am trying to figure my way through it. I can't pm yet as I have not posted 10 times.


----------



## DisneyMom92

lerella said:


> Penny, Thank you so very much - those were great!
> 
> I've also seen some graphics from "Michelle" where she does the names with backgrounds. I'm looking for names as follows:
> 
> Sandi (done in Cinderella)
> Carol (done in Fairy Godmother)
> Michael (done in Sorcerer Mickey)
> 
> Do you know how to reach her? I'm new to this board and am trying to figure my way through it. I can't pm yet as I have not posted 10 times.



Michelle's DISign thread is http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1684697

You just place a request there. If you are going soon, she asks that you pm her your dates so that she doesn't miss you. She is in high demand because her designs are so wonderful.

Enjoy.


----------



## MaryAz

My nephew is turning 2 on our cruise in May. Anyone have a Tigger birthday graphic??
Thanks
Mary


----------



## lerella

Thank you so much for Michelle's design thread!


----------



## lerella

I love your cruise calendar and would like to know if I can use your format? Since I am unfamiliar with paint how would I change the names, dates and locations? Our cruise leaves on May 10 and ends May 25.  Any ideas, help or suggestions would be truly appreciated!
Sandi


----------



## lerella

Is there anyway to change on your pirate pix the title "Pirates of the Caribbean" to "Ship of Thieves" 

Thank you!


----------



## lerella

IM TOO TIRED TO SLEEP: Is there anyway to make name tags with just the one line - we are going on the Magic beginning of May for the Western Panamal Canal Repo. Thank you thank you thank you!

Sandi
Carol
Michael


----------



## lerella

Brooklyn: Is there anyway to change the "Pirates of the Caribbean" to "Ship of Thieves" and change "Disney Wonder" to "Disney Magic?"

THanks for your help!


----------



## lerella

BROOKLYN: 

I love your cruise calendar and would like to know if I can use your format? Since I am unfamiliar with paint how would I change the names, dates and locations? Our cruise leaves on May 10 and ends May 25. Any ideas, help or suggestions would be truly appreciated! We are leaving for DisneyWorld first on May 1st!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Brooklyn

lerella said:


> BROOKLYN:
> 
> I love your cruise calendar and would like to know if I can use your format? Since I am unfamiliar with paint how would I change the names, dates and locations? Our cruise leaves on May 10 and ends May 25. Any ideas, help or suggestions would be truly appreciated! We are leaving for DisneyWorld first on May 1st!  Thanks for your help!



Well if I wasn't so jealous that you were going on the repo then I would help, JUST KIDDING.

Would you want the whole cruise on one page or 2?  I created this on my Disney program which is the program that works the best with the clip art. 

If you send me what the ports, sea days, ect....I will create one for you.


----------



## Brooklyn

lerella said:


> Brooklyn: Is there anyway to change the "Pirates of the Caribbean" to "Ship of Thieves" and change "Disney Wonder" to "Disney Magic?"
> 
> THanks for your help!



I can work on this tonight.


----------



## lerella

Oh my gosh Brooklyn, you are a sweetheart!
If it weren't for my friends sharing a small small room with me, I'd never be able to go on this trip. I can't tell you how excited I am!

We are actually going to start our vacation in Disneyworld on May 3 and be there through the 9th, then go on the cruise. Upon arrival in Port of Los Angeles we are going to Disneyland that afternoon (May 25) and stay through the next day, the 26th before departing back home to reality (uhhh!).  

If you want to put on 2 sheets that would be great, or 1 sheet is also fine. With all that I have seen you have done, I trust your creativity and appreciate anything you do!!

Thanks again Sandi! 

Here's the cruise itinerary:

May 10, 2008: Port Canveral
May 11, 2008: At Sea
May 12, 2008: At Sea
May 13, 2008: At Sea
May 14, 2008: Aruba
May 15, 2008: At Sea
May 16, 2008: Panama Canal
May 17, 2008: At Sea
May 18, 2008: At Sea
May 19, 2008: Acapulco
May 20, 2008: At Sea
May 21, 2008: Puerto Vallarta
May 22, 2008: Cabo San Lucas
May 23, 2008: At Sea
May 24, 2008: At Sea
May 25, 2008: Port of Los Angeles



Brooklyn said:


> Well if I wasn't so jealous that you were going on the repo then I would help, JUST KIDDING.
> 
> Would you want the whole cruise on one page or 2?  I created this on my Disney program which is the program that works the best with the clip art.
> 
> If you send me what the ports, sea days, ect....I will create one for you.


----------



## lerella

BROOKYLYN:  Again, thanks so very very much 
Sandi



Brooklyn said:


> I can work on this tonight.


----------



## cdfl30

Hi All!  I am fairly new here on the DIS and I'm so glad I found the site   

I started using the site a couple of months ago to plan my first cruise this fall.  I recently came across this forum and decided it would give me a good reason to learn the graphic design features of Photoshop Elements.  The two background templates are my first attempt at this...  

[URL=http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2622556840015440026niATqJ]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2760657190015440026NBChdL]
	
[/URL]


----------



## cdfl30

Here are two more...  

[URL=http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2519113500015440026QZvRse]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2254132240015440026jRwabE]
	
[/URL]


----------



## tinkerone

cdfl30 said:


> Here are two more...
> 
> [URL=http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2519113500015440026QZvRse]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2254132240015440026jRwabE]
> 
> [/URL]



very nice.


----------



## cdfl30

tinkerone said:


> very nice.



Thank you


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Zandy595

Brooklyn said:


>


Very nice.  Where did you find the pirate graphics at the top of the picture?


----------



## Brooklyn

Zandy595 said:


> Very nice.  Where did you find the pirate graphics at the top of the picture?



A friend had it on her site...


----------



## Zandy595

Thank you!  You wouldn't happen to have one like that, but just Mickey, would you?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Brooklyn said:


>




This is just adorable.  Great job.


----------



## Brooklyn

Zandy595 said:


> Thank you!  You wouldn't happen to have one like that, but just Mickey, would you?



No sorry!


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaid

Brooklyn said:


>



This is beautiful!  But I think you forgot to put "Castaway Cay" on Sunday the 11th.


----------



## MousseauMob

Brooklyn said:


> A friend had it on her site...


Thanks so much, also wanted to thank you for your thread with all the clipart. I can't seem to find a Formal Minnie - do you by chance have one?


----------



## dredick

Brooklyn said:


> A friend had it on her site...


LOVE IT!


----------



## Brooklyn

NotSoLittleMermaid said:


> This is beautiful!  But I think you forgot to put "Castaway Cay" on Sunday the 11th.



Yes I posted a new one...The lady who asked for it sent me the wrong info...


----------



## mcraft17

Zandy595 said:


> Thank you!  You wouldn't happen to have one like that, but just Mickey, would you?



I cut out Mickey and filled in a few things, hope this helps.


----------



## Brooklyn

MousseauMob said:


> Thanks so much, also wanted to thank you for your thread with all the clipart. I can't seem to find a Formal Minnie - do you by chance have one?



This is the best I have...I am not sure why she is cross eyed?????


----------



## Brooklyn

mcraft17 said:


> I cut out Mickey and filled in a few things, hope this helps.



Great job!


----------



## MousseauMob

Brooklyn said:


> This is the best I have...I am not sure why she is cross eyed?????


 Looks like she's had a few too many konk koolers!     Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MousseauMob

Brooklyn said:


> Yes I posted a new one...The lady who asked for it sent me the wrong info...


I love the font on this as well - what is the name of it?


----------



## Brooklyn

MousseauMob said:


> I love the font on this as well - what is the name of it?



The top right is Caribbean Island (Ship of Thieves)

Stops are written in Caribbean's Treasue

Both I got from dafont.com.......AMAZING FONTS


----------



## MousseauMob

Brooklyn said:


> The top right is Caribbean Island (Ship of Thieves)
> 
> Stops are written in Caribbean's Treasue
> 
> Both I got from dafont.com.......AMAZING FONTS


Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Brooklyn

MousseauMob said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!



Beware though.....I was on the computer for HOURS saving 100's of fonts. I got SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO addicted


----------



## elderfam

This thread is great!!!!!


----------



## MousseauMob

Brooklyn said:


> Beware though.....I was on the computer for HOURS saving 100's of fonts. I got SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO addicted


uhm.... too late! I needed to read this disclaimer a while ago!


----------



## tinkryansmom

Brooklyn:

I love that birthday design you posted - mind if I lift it and change it a little for our cruise this summer?  My DD is turning 1 and my DH is also celebrating a birthday!?


----------



## Brooklyn

MousseauMob said:


> uhm.... too late! I needed to read this disclaimer a while ago!



      



tinkryansmom said:


> Brooklyn:
> 
> I love that birthday design you posted - mind if I lift it and change it a little for our cruise this summer?  My DD is turning 1 and my DH is also celebrating a birthday!?



Absolutly!  Here is a blank one....(I hope this is the one that you meant  )


----------



## Zandy595

mcraft17 said:


> I cut out Mickey and filled in a few things, hope this helps.


 Thank you so much for taking the time to do that!


----------



## Nftysqrt

I'm sure it has been posted many times already, so please excuse me for the repeat question. What type of paper does everyone use to print out the designs? Do the magnetic paper jam your printer?


----------



## LiserAnn

Brooklyn said:


> Yes I posted a new one...The lady who asked for it sent me the wrong info...



This is way cool!  Thanks much for posting it.  I know you were booked on our sailing at one time...we'll miss you.  By the way, I remember you saying I might see you on the roads here locally (you told me what car you drove and the personalized plate)....well one day I came out of the doctor's office on Rancho Cal road and you were parked next to me!!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Brooklyn

LiserAnn said:


> This is way cool!  Thanks much for posting it.  I know you were booked on our sailing at one time...we'll miss you.  By the way, I remember you saying I might see you on the roads here locally (you told me what car you drove and the personalized plate)....well one day I came out of the doctor's office on Rancho Cal road and you were parked next to me!!!!
> 
> Thanks again!



Too funny! I am so sad we can't be on the cruise.  I can't stand my husbands job sometimes!!!


----------



## lakeeter

Hi Brooklyn,

I love your itinerary map!  We are leaving on the Magic's 7 day cruise next Saturday, May 3.  Would you mind customizing a map for us?



Saturday 	Port Canaveral 		
Sunday 		Key West 		
Monday 		At Sea 		
Tuesday 		Grand Cayman 		
Wednesday 	Cozumel 		
Thursday 	At Sea 		
Friday 		Castaway Cay 		
Saturday 	Port Canaveral 		


Thanks so much!!!
Lisa


----------



## kimkatmom

Gecko1 said:


> Here is the Panama without dates on the ribbon. I will attempt to play with the text/fonts this weekend to add your dates, but there are many on this board that are better than I when it comes to text work.
> 
> If anyone else would like to help...



Gecko -- Great Design!    Have you done one for the 2008 Westbound Panama Canal Cruise.

Leslye


----------



## kimkatmom

JsMom2 said:


> OMG, I LOVE these!!  Would you mind posting them without the names and dates so we can use the pics you've created?  These are beautiful!



I really love these signs. Would it be possible for you to do the Magic sign with the date of May 10 - 25. We are on the panama repo cruise.
thanks


----------



## Brooklyn

lakeeter said:


> Hi Brooklyn,
> 
> I love your itinerary map!  We are leaving on the Magic's 7 day cruise next Saturday, May 3.  Would you mind customizing a map for us?
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday 	Port Canaveral
> Sunday 		Key West
> Monday 		At Sea
> Tuesday 		Grand Cayman
> Wednesday 	Cozumel
> Thursday 	At Sea
> Friday 		Castaway Cay
> Saturday 	Port Canaveral
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Lisa




Do you want it Pirate themed in the back or more Mickey/Disney themed?

Also, can you let me know which night is pirate and which night is formal night?


----------



## cats mom

I love that so many people are willing to share and even take the time to personalize or create designs for others.


----------



## Brooklyn

Please use this map instead....My mistake, I did not run this map through spell check before I sent it out.  Sorry to all those who have printed it already. Hopefully it is not too late.  For those that did, again I am sorry.

Thank you "cats mom" for finding it for me.


----------



## lakeeter

Brooklyn said:


> Do you want it Pirate themed in the back or more Mickey/Disney themed?
> 
> Also, can you let me know which night is pirate and which night is formal night?




We love the pirate theme with the Disney characters - same as posted on this thread. I'm giving you a few more details in case you have any art for those things, LOL!

Monday is Formal night

Tuesday we are going on a 5-hour boat cruise and will be swimming with stingrays 

Wednesday is Pirate night.  We are also swimming with the dolphins on Cozumel that day.

Thursday is semi-formal night

You are so kind!!  THanks so much -

Lisa


----------



## Zandy595

Nftysqrt said:


> I'm sure it has been posted many times already, so please excuse me for the repeat question. What type of paper does everyone use to print out the designs? Do the magnetic paper jam your printer?


I have always used magnet paper.  It's made to go through the printer.  I've never had it jam.


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## lakeeter

That's awesome -- thanks so much for your time and talent 

My friends will LOVE this!

Lisa


----------



## Gecko1

Wow Brooklyn! That looks great.
Would you mind making one for us on the Nov 8th 2008 Magic - Eastern?


----------



## Brooklyn

Gecko1 said:


> Wow Brooklyn! That looks great.
> Would you mind making one for us on the Nov 8th 2008 Magic - Eastern?



Sure, just send me the info.


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## mcraft17

Brooklyn said:


>



Can I get this one for Feb. 21st Western? Thank you so much!!


----------



## lakeeter

Hi Brooklyn,

Do you have a blank of the one you created for our Magic Western with just the artwork and no writing?  I might be interested in making some sort of notebook cover or something with it (not sure what yet!).

If not, that's ok, but just thought I'd ask -

Take care and have a great day!

Lisa


----------



## Brooklyn

mcraft17 said:


> Can I get this one for Feb. 21st Western? Thank you so much!!



Sure, Just send me over the info



lakeeter said:


> Hi Brooklyn,
> 
> Do you have a blank of the one you created for our Magic Western with just the artwork and no writing?  I might be interested in making some sort of notebook cover or something with it (not sure what yet!).
> 
> If not, that's ok, but just thought I'd ask -
> 
> Take care and have a great day!
> 
> Lisa



Yes, I can post one like that.


----------



## Gecko1

Brooklyn said:


> Sure, just send me the info.



Disney Magic
Nov 8-15, 2008

Saturday 8        Port Canaveral
Sunday 9          At Sea - Formal Night
Monday 10        At Sea
Tuesday 11       St. Maarten - Pirate Night
Wednesday 12   St. Thomas
Thursday 13      At Sea - Semi Formal
Friday 14          Castaway Cay
Saturday 15      Port Canaveral - Until We Meet Again


Thanks Again!
- Rick


----------



## Gecko1

kimkatmom said:


> Gecko -- Great Design!    Have you done one for the 2008 Westbound Panama Canal Cruise.
> 
> Leslye



Can't take credit for the original scan. That was supplied on this thread. I cleaned and edited the scan to allow reuse on future panama and land sea cruises no matter the ports/dates. I have worked with photos for several years but have very basic font skills. If you want to add dates or names, you may want to put out a plea here. There are some here that do great font work and are very generous with there time.

I posted a blank (no dates, no ports, no ship name) on page 69; I posted a generic Panama Crossing (Panama on banner, Magic, no dates, no ports) on page 72.

If you edit it, please post the results so we can see!


----------



## lakeeter

I've been busy the past couple of weeks working on door magnets for three rooms on the cruise.  Last night we had our 4 traveling buddies over for a bon voyage dinner and let them pick out which magnets they liked.  They took so many that Linda and I might have to make ourselves some more!  

Here they are:






Lisa


----------



## mcraft17

Here is my information, Thank you so much!! I believe the formal, semi-formal, pirate night are the same as the one you already did.
Feb 21 Port Canaveral
      22 Key West
      23 At Sea
      24 Grand Caymen
      25 Cozemel
      26 At Sea
      27 Castaway Cay
      28 Port Canaveral


----------



## binky1

Hi,
Does anyone have a Double Dip graphic/logo or slogan I can borrow???

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

binky1 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a Double Dip graphic/logo or slogan I can borrow???
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have one, but I'm going on the Thanksgiving (11/22) double dip Magic cruise.  I thought that was the only double dip in November.  Which cruise are you going on?

ETA:  Nevermind, I see now that you're going in 2009, not this year.


----------



## binky1

Maybe if your group comes up with one, you could post it for me?!?  

I know it's not until 2009 but I seem to suffer from OCPD - Obsessive Compulsive Planning Disorder    .  It's not a bad thing (well, tell that to my DH).

Cheers,


----------



## Hypermommy

Okay... time to clear up something.  I'm thinking a double dip is 2 days at Castaway Cay.  However, I've heard of other folks who think it something different (like maybe back to back cruises or something).  So which is it?  Thanks!


----------



## binky1

A Double Dip is 2 stops at Castaway Cay.  There is a special 5 day DD coming up, a DD in November 08 and one in November 09.  

Although if somebody wants to give me a B2B DD, I wouldn't hesitate!


----------



## Grandma4ever

There is a DD in September/October/November/ and December of 2008.  These are the ones which stop at Costa Maya.  Then there are some 4 days that are doing a DD as well.  The only 7 day DD in 2009 is in November.


----------



## Joan1

Can I ask some kind soul to talk me through how to take a name or graphic off a picture? I have a non disney item that I would like to make up as a framed photo for my niece's upcoming wedding but need to change one graphic and the writing that is currently on it

I just purchased photo shop not too long ago and haven't had much time to play around with it

Thanks for any help and guidance


----------



## tiggrbaby

Joan1 said:


> Can I ask some kind soul to talk me through how to take a name or graphic off a picture? I have a non disney item that I would like to make up as a framed photo for my niece's upcoming wedding but need to change one graphic and the writing that is currently on it
> 
> I just purchased photo shop not too long ago and haven't had much time to play around with it
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance


 
Me too!  Would love some help!  TIA!!!


----------



## Hypermommy

binky1 said:


> A Double Dip is 2 stops at Castaway Cay.  There is a special 5 day DD coming up, a DD in November 08 and one in November 09.
> 
> Although if somebody wants to give me a B2B DD, I wouldn't hesitate!



That's what I thought.  I love being right!   

Hmmm.... a B2B DD... now there's an idea!!!!


----------



## binky1

Grandma4ever,
Where did you get that Double Dip logo?  It's awfully small but as far as I can tell with my aging eyes, I think it might fit the bill!!

Let me know by PM if you wish.


----------



## Joan1

Brooklyn said:


>



This is perfect
Is there anyway I can get this with the Eastbound Panama Canal info without the "ship of thieves" on the top right

Or if you don't have the time if you can pm me the blank background without the writing I can set it up

August 17-September 1, 2008

Sunday August 17 - At Sea
Monday August 18 - At Sea 
Tuesday August 19 - Cabo San Lucas
Wednesday August 20 - Puerto Vallarta 
Thursday August 21 - At Sea
Friday August 22 - Acapulco 
Saturday August 23 - At Sea
Sunday August 24 - At Sea 
Monday August 25 - Panama Canal crossing
Tuesday August 26 - Cartagena
Wednesday August 27 - At Sea
Thursday August 28 - Aruba
Friday August 29 - At Sea
Saturday August 30 - At Sea
Sunday August 31 - Castaway Cay
Monday September 1 - Port Canaveral


----------



## MousseauMob

binky1 said:


> I seem to suffer from OCPD - Obsessive Compulsive Planning Disorder


Finally a name for my affliction! Its so nice to know that I'm not alone!   This should be my tag.


----------



## Grandma4ever

binky1 said:


> Grandma4ever,
> Where did you get that Double Dip logo?  It's awfully small but as far as I can tell with my aging eyes, I think it might fit the bill!!
> 
> Let me know by PM if you wish.








This was created by one of our cruise members.  I can't remember his screen name but I am sure if you asked they would allow you to borrow the graphic.


----------



## ga9497

Brooklyn said:


>



I really like the fonts you used would you mind sharing what they are. I couldn't figure it out

Thanks


----------



## Zandy595

binky1 said:


> Maybe if your group comes up with one, you could post it for me?!?
> 
> I know it's not until 2009 but I seem to suffer from OCPD - Obsessive Compulsive Planning Disorder    .  It's not a bad thing (well, tell that to my DH).
> 
> Cheers,


Our group calls itself the Double Dipping Traveling Turkeys (aka Thanksgiving cruise).  I'm working on a sign that has Castaway Cay² to show the double dip.


----------



## Gecko1

Here are some of the latest ones I'm working on for door signs. The Welcome Home is a rather small, but no one seems to have a good picture of the sign!






The retro DCL ship still needs work, some of the lines are not clean enough yet. I spent so much time cleaning up the rest of this picture that I am ready to move on. If you have not recognized it yet, it was lifted from a picture of a menu.


----------



## MousseauMob

ga9497 said:


> I really like the fonts you used would you mind sharing what they are. I couldn't figure it out
> 
> Thanks


I asked this same question and received the response below:



Brooklyn said:


> The top right is Caribbean Island (Ship of Thieves)
> 
> Stops are written in Caribbean's Treasue
> 
> Both I got from dafont.com.......AMAZING FONTS



Also wanted to add the disclaimer that came a bit late for me, since I was already addicted.  



Brooklyn said:


> Beware though.....I was on the computer for HOURS saving 100's of fonts. I got SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO addicted



Hope this helps!


----------



## Gecko1

Here is the link to the font

http://www.dafont.com/caribbeans-treasure.font


----------



## sftnslky

*You know the  VERY cute kitty from the Aristocats? I would love any and all photos you might have. I have been going over each page, by page, by page for hours  and can't find any and the dang search will not work for me.  Thank you all in advance . *


----------



## Gecko1

The link will connect you to three pages of Aristocats clip art. I will take a look around the web, but I have not seen a lot of graphics centered around this movie.

http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb5/aristocats.html


----------



## elderfam

This is something I reworked from the transaltantic cruise last year. I will be using it for the PC cruise this year.


----------



## sftnslky

Gecko1 said:


> The link will connect you to three pages of Aristocats clip art. I will take a look around the web, but I have not seen a lot of graphics centered around this movie.
> 
> http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb5/aristocats.html



*Thank you, Thank you, Thank you   I love them. Your a gem. Have a great evening.  *


----------



## Gecko1

sftnslky, your welcome. I did not find any fan art out there that was worth forwarding. Glad the clip art will work for you.


----------



## MikiDisney

Does anyone know where I can find the clip art/fonts to do names with the disney characters in the letters?


----------



## Gecko1

Okay, I'm posting this one. But I do not intend to use it. Just seems to put Mickey on the wrong side! Might work for Halloween, or maybe others see it differently than I do and will use it on Pirate night


----------



## Gecko1

Now this one I will use on Pirate Night. I put a black border on it to add text later.


----------



## Brooklyn

MikiDisney said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the clip art/fonts to do names with the disney characters in the letters?



www.dafont.com has a mickey ad minnie font along with a mickey christmas font.

I also have these...


----------



## Joan1

Joan1 said:


> This is perfect
> Is there anyway I can get this with the Eastbound Panama Canal info without the "ship of thieves" on the top right
> 
> Or if you don't have the time if you can pm me the blank background without the writing I can set it up
> 
> August 17-September 1, 2008
> 
> Sunday August 17 - At Sea
> Monday August 18 - At Sea
> Tuesday August 19 - Cabo San Lucas
> Wednesday August 20 - Puerto Vallarta
> Thursday August 21 - At Sea
> Friday August 22 - Acapulco
> Saturday August 23 - At Sea
> Sunday August 24 - At Sea
> Monday August 25 - Panama Canal crossing
> Tuesday August 26 - Cartagena
> Wednesday August 27 - At Sea
> Thursday August 28 - Aruba
> Friday August 29 - At Sea
> Saturday August 30 - At Sea
> Sunday August 31 - Castaway Cay
> Monday September 1 - Port Canaveral



Anyone ??????


----------



## Zandy595

sftnslky said:


> *You know the  VERY cute kitty from the Aristocats? I would love any and all photos you might have. I have been going over each page, by page, by page for hours  and can't find any and the dang search will not work for me.  Thank you all in advance . *


Brooklyn has a couple good Marie graphics on her site also.  http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Aristocats/


*Brooklyn* ~ I hope you don't mind that I posted your link.


----------



## Brooklyn

Joan1 said:


> Anyone ??????



I will be happy to do this.  I just need a few days.

I am doing the relay for life this weekend...I should be able to have everyone's requests completed by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Joan1




----------



## StitchBride

These are amazing! You guys are fantastic! I'm wondering though (and I haven't looked at all 85 pages.....alot to search through) but the mouse ears that you can make into magnets for the room number.....are there bride or groom ones? I'd love to do a top hat for my husband


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaid

Gecko1 said:


> Okay, I'm posting this one. But I do not intend to use it. Just seems to put Mickey on the wrong side! Might work for Halloween, or maybe others see it differently than I do and will use it on Pirate night



Hi Gecko1,
I love this one and your pirate one as well.  May I please use them?

Thanks to everyone on this thread!   I've been following it for a long time and have gotten a lot of great ideas from everyone.  I'm a novice at this graphics thing, but hope to learn more.

Again, THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!


----------



## MikiDisney

Brooklyn said:


> www.dafont.com has a mickey ad minnie font along with a mickey christmas font.
> 
> I also have these...


What I am looking for is the big letters with the disney characters *inside *the letters.  I am not sure how to explain it and I have seen them but can't find them to attach so that you can see what I mean.


----------



## Zandy595

StitchBride said:


> These are amazing! You guys are fantastic! I'm wondering though (and I haven't looked at all 85 pages.....alot to search through) but the mouse ears that you can make into magnets for the room number.....are there bride or groom ones? I'd love to do a top hat for my husband


If there are, I've never seen them.  Someone did Minnie ears though.


----------



## doberlady

Ok-  does anyone make these for sale??


----------



## Zandy595

doberlady said:


> Ok-  does anyone make these for sale??


I don't think anyone sells them, but a lot of people will make you a design, if you ask nicely.     If you've seen a sign you like, ask the person if they'd be so kind as to make one like it for you.  Then you can print it out yourself.  What are you looking for?


----------



## doberlady

> I don't think anyone sells them, but a lot of people will make you a design, if you ask nicely.   If you've seen a sign you like, ask the person if they'd be so kind as to make one like it for you. Then you can print it out yourself. What are you looking for?



Thanks )    I am crafty challenged     I have 16 months till we cruise.  Our 1st Disney cruise YIPPEE


----------



## Joan1

MikiDisney said:


> What I am looking for is the big letters with the disney characters *inside *the letters.  I am not sure how to explain it and I have seen them but can't find them to attach so that you can see what I mean.



Is this what you are referring to?
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24862883&postcount=487


----------



## Zandy595

I can't remember who made these designs (on the "What Does YOUR DCL magnetic door sign look like?" thread) , but look where they ended up.  http://disney-stationary.com/ears-bows-hats.php


----------



## 4campers

RweTHEREyet said:


> And here's the other one I made.  I just got my software on Friday and am in the process of learning how to use it.



Love your work and LOVE this map!  Please please can I get one with:

PIRATES ONLY

No Trespassing

We stick to the code

Yarger Family
May 25, 2008
Mexico

Hugs and thank you


----------



## MikiDisney

Joan1 said:


> Is this what you are referring to?
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24862883&postcount=487


YES!!!!!!   Do you Have an idea where I can find this type of clip art?


----------



## Gecko1

NotSoLittleMermaid, Of course you can use anything I post. The only thing I ask is that you post any modifications so we can see them; and possibly use them!


----------



## Gecko1

MikiDisney said:


> YES!!!!!!   Do you Have an idea where I can find this type of clip art?



MikiDisney, What you are are looking at is not a font. It is a mask over pictures (unless Kristine has written her own font. Wouldn't put it past her!)

Kristen is very good at the style you are looking for. She has her own thread here. Look for her name in the thread title. It is almost always on the first page. Just make a request and wait. She has been wonderful about making graphics for many people. I'm on the waiting list myself.... You will see many edited, cleaned, and manipulated pictures and graphics from me; but lettering, masks, fonts, etc. I leave to others. I offer up what I enjoy doing and ask for help from those who enjoy other aspects of this fun obsession.


----------



## MikiDisney

Gecko1 said:


> MikiDisney, What you are are looking at is not a font. It is a mask over pictures (unless Kristine has written her own font. Wouldn't put it past her!)
> 
> Kristen is very good at the style you are looking for. She has her own thread here. Look for her name in the thread title. It is almost always on the first page. Just make a request and wait. She has been wonderful about making graphics for many people. I'm on the waiting list myself.... You will see many edited, cleaned, and manipulated pictures and graphics from me; but lettering, masks, fonts, etc. I leave to others. I offer up what I enjoy doing and ask for help from those who enjoy other aspects of this fun obsession.


Gecko1, I am on her waiting list as well I just didn't know she did those as well, I will modify my order to add these. Thank you so much for your help, if it not for you I would have spent hours (more) trying to find them on line. At least now I know I am not crazy and there is no font! 
I have fumbled through this thread a couple of times (as you can tell I am new here) but not really looking at the names for the graphics that are posted, because I am in such aw of all of them. Do you, by chance, do the one that is a scroll with mickey on it either for Castaway Cay or the ship? 
Thanks a million!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

4campers said:


> Love your work and LOVE this map!  Please please can I get one with:
> 
> PIRATES ONLY
> 
> No Trespassing
> 
> We stick to the code
> 
> Yarger Family
> May 25, 2008
> Mexico
> 
> Hugs and thank you



Let me see what I can do.  I am not a designer, and this was one of my first attempts at putting "graphics" together and I am not sure if I even still have this somewhere.  I will work on it tomorrow, have a wedding to go to today.


----------



## 4campers

RweTHEREyet said:


> Let me see what I can do.  I am not a designer, and this was one of my first attempts at putting "graphics" together and I am not sure if I even still have this somewhere.  I will work on it tomorrow, have a wedding to go to today.



Ok, and thank you so much.  I've tried doing something myself and it slow going.... 

Any thing you come up with I'm sure I'd LOVE!  Thank you so much for your time.

I'm hoping next cruise I'll be more on top of things.  I still need to make my fish extender


----------



## Pumba's Dad

I guess I got the bug too and am trying my hand at designing.   Here's my first 3.














I found the last image and added the dcl swoosh to it.


----------



## 4campers

Pumba's Dad said:


> I guess I got the bug too and am trying my hand at designing.   Here's my first 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the last image and added the dcl swoosh to it.



Hi!  OHHHH pleaaase can I get this one with

The Yarger Family


Thank you!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Let me know if this works


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Pumba's Dad said:


> Let me know if this works



Could I get one that says The Flechas Family.. this is way to cool... txs so much


----------



## 4campers

Pumba's Dad said:


> Let me know if this works



Got it!  LOVE it!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Let me know if this works


----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## Brisully

Does anyone know the name of the font that Disney uses for their nametags??  I am trying to make one and can't get the font quite right....


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Thank you so much.. Could you do the goofy for us too???? please.. 



Pumba's Dad said:


> Let me know if this works


----------



## Deb T.

Brisully said:


> Does anyone know the name of the font that Disney uses for their nametags??  I am trying to make one and can't get the font quite right....



I believe it's "rounded Ariel".


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Deb T. said:


> I believe it's "rounded Ariel".



Rounded Ariel??????  You got Disney on the brain.

It's actually Arial Rounded.  

That's what I use for the "Dreams" tags anyway




For the regular nametags I use a font called LA Headlights.




That said, if you want either of these name tags, there's no need to try to do it yourself, just let me know what you need and I can get them done for you.  Noooooo problem.


----------



## Gecko1

One I'm working on for the last day...


----------



## degrapevine

Tom,
We are leaving on Thursday for the 3 Night Wonder Cruise and I would love to have the regular nametags for our family.  I tried copying and pasting yours then doing the names over, but when I resize it (I'm not even sure what the size should be!), part of the design disappears (old program).  So, could I please have nametags for: David, Rose, Eric, Patrick, and Gina?  Thanks!
Rose


----------



## Brooklyn

I did not post one with the clip art bc the place of the clip art always changes based on the night/event it is.

If there are any mistakes just let me know.  I tried to look them over but I am so exhausted I am worried that I missed something.

If there is anything else anyone needs just let me know.


----------



## Deb T.

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Rounded Ariel??????  You got Disney on the brain.
> 
> It's actually Arial Rounded.
> 
> That's what I use for the "Dreams" tags anyway
> 
> For the regular nametags I use a font called LA Headlights.
> 
> That said, if you want either of these name tags, there's no need to try to do it yourself, just let me know what you need and I can get them done for you.  Noooooo problem.



Hi Tom - okay, I admit it, I DO have Disney on the brain!   

Sooooooo, since you are so kind to offer your services, I think I'll finally jump in and ask for some of your awesome regular name tags.  Here are the names:  Deb, Jeff, Emily, Craig.  Thanks so much!


----------



## tiggrbaby

May I use the one for the EB Repo?  TIA!


Brooklyn said:


> I did not post one with the clip art bc the place of the clip art always changes based on the night/event it is.
> 
> If there are any mistakes just let me know. I tried to look them over but I am so exhausted I am worried that I missed something.
> 
> If there is anything else anyone needs just let me know.


----------



## Joan1

Brooklyn said:


> If there are any mistakes just let me know.  I tried to look them over but I am so exhausted I am worried that I missed something.
> 
> If there is anything else anyone needs just let me know.



Thank you sooooo much
Can I ask you to fix the date though, sorry, it should be 2008


----------



## Brooklyn

I am soooo sorry!  I changed it under the layer in photoshop, not the actual text.  SORRY!!!!  I am glad you caught it now!!!

Thanks!!!

By all means....It is for anyone who wants to use it!  

PS- I also found another mistake.  I need some sleep!!!!  All should be good now but if you find anything let me know.


----------



## mcraft17

Brooklyn said:


>




Thank You!! It is perfect!


----------



## 4campers

Brooklyn said:


> .



Could I please get this for our Mexico trip!!!

May 25  Los Angeles

May 26  At Sea

May 27  Cabo San Lucas

May 28  Mazatlan

May 29  Puerto Vallarta

May 30  At Sea

May 31  At Sea

June 1  Los Angeles

Thank you SO much.  These are great!


----------



## Brooklyn

4campers said:


> Could I please get this for our Mexico trip!!!
> May 25  Los Angeles
> May 26  At Sea
> May 27  Cabo San Lucas
> May 28  Mazatlan
> May 29  Puerto Vallarta
> May 30  At Sea
> May 31  At Sea
> June 1  Los Angeles
> Thank you SO much.  These are great!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

4campers said:


> Love your work and LOVE this map!  Please please can I get one with:
> 
> PIRATES ONLY
> 
> No Trespassing
> 
> We stick to the code
> 
> Yarger Family
> May 25, 2008
> Mexico
> 
> Hugs and thank you




Here you go, I hope this is what you had in mind:


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## Pumba's Dad

Let me know if this works


----------



## 4campers

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here you go, I hope this is what you had in mind:



I LOVE it!!  Only could you please make it Yarger!  Add the r!!    

Thank you SO SO much!!! LOVE your work 

Hugs


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Pumba's Dad said:


> Let me know if this works




It is perfect my DH will love this txs so much


----------



## Gecko1

What do you think Zandy595? I'm not fully happy with my shading on the hat... but the Hong Kong & Kodak stuff is gone.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

So sorry, here ya go, this should be better


----------



## Brooklyn

An idea I borrowed from a fellow DISer for our family...


----------



## 4campers

RweTHEREyet said:


> So sorry, here ya go, this should be better



Oh my gosh, I just can't thank you enough!!  It's just what I had in mind   Your great


----------



## RweTHEREyet

4campers said:


> Oh my gosh, I just can't thank you enough!!  It's just what I had in mind   Your great



You are more than welcome.  Have a great cruise.  Take a picture of your door if you get  a chance.


----------



## dizzi

Looking for a pirate Mickey head.....

just like the Lime green mickey head.....shape only

but it has a red bandana on it...........??????????

Anyone......
I started at page one and have looked to page 15 i will keep going, but thought if soemone had one readily available it would be nice.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Huerita

Brooklyn said:


>



Brooklyn,

I love your graphics!  Could you make one for our cruise too?  We are doing the same Mexican Riviera Cruise but our dates are June 1- June 8.........Thank you sooo much!

Cindy


----------



## Brooklyn

Huerita said:


> Brooklyn,
> 
> I love your graphics!  Could you make one for our cruise too?  We are doing the same Mexican Riviera Cruise but our dates are June 1- June 8.........Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Cindy



sure!


----------



## Zandy595

Gecko1 said:


> What do you think Zandy595? I'm not fully happy with my shading on the hat... but the Hong Kong & Kodak stuff is gone.


I think it looks great!  I can't see anything wrong with the shading at all.  You did a great job cleaning it up.



dizzi said:


> Looking for a pirate Mickey head.....
> 
> just like the Lime green mickey head.....shape only
> 
> but it has a red bandana on it...........??????????
> 
> Anyone......
> I started at page one and have looked to page 15 i will keep going, but thought if soemone had one readily available it would be nice.
> 
> THANK YOU!


I've been searching for it since yesterday and I can't find it.  I'll keep looking and will definitely post it, if I find it.


----------



## Zandy595

dizzi said:


> Looking for a pirate Mickey head.....
> 
> just like the Lime green mickey head.....shape only
> 
> but it has a red bandana on it...........??????????
> 
> Anyone......
> I started at page one and have looked to page 15 i will keep going, but thought if soemone had one readily available it would be nice.
> 
> THANK YOU!


I found this one and will add more as I come across them.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24078126&postcount=2


----------



## Gecko1

Will this work Dizzi? I took Zandy595's link and changed the color for you.


----------



## dizzi

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOSH this DISBOARD and it MEMBERS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


        

Thank you AGAIN!!!!!!

i will be using both the lime green one and the black one!!!!!

SOOOOOOOOOOOO 
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zandy595

I decided to play around with the image a little.


----------



## skelly08

Hey Brooklyn,  

Any chance we could get a Pirate Map for our family trip.  We all love the design.  We are going on the Disney Magic Jan 24-31
Sat 24 Port Canaveral
Sun 25 Key West
Mon 26 At Sea
Tues 27 Grand Cayman
Wednesday 28 Cozumel
Thursday 29 At Sea
Friday 30 Castaway Cay
Sat 31 Port Canaveral

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Huerita

Brooklyn said:


> sure!



I can't wait!  Lynn is on our cruise too!


----------



## pixidustmom

Brooklyn if you would be so kind to make me a map I would so appreciate it. Your so kind to help. 

Magic Nov 22-29 08
22 Port
23CC
24sea
25GC
26Cozumel
27sea (thanksgiving)
28CC
29port

Tom
could you please make some name tags for my group, you also have been so kind to have helped many others. 
Our second cruise the first on the magic
Michele 
Katy
Stacie
Austin

Her first DCL
Mary

Thank you both for your time and effort.


----------



## Hypermommy

Hi all...

I just wanted to thank everyone on here that helped me have such a fantastic door for my recent cruise.  I really appreciate all the help, guys!  Thought you'd like to see a pic of the door.


----------



## Zandy595

pixidustmom said:


> Brooklyn if you would be so kind to make me a map I would so appreciate it. Your so kind to help.
> 
> Magic Nov 22-29 08
> 22 Port
> 23CC
> 24sea
> 25GC
> 26Cozumel
> 27sea (thanksgiving)
> 28CC
> 29port
> 
> Tom
> could you please make some name tags for my group, you also have been so kind to have helped many others.
> Our second cruise the first on the magic
> Michele
> Katy
> Stacie
> Austin
> 
> Her first DCL
> Mary
> 
> Thank you both for your time and effort.


We're on the same cruise.  The 25th is actually Costa Maya.


----------



## sftnslky

Brooklyn said:


> sure!



* HI, Brooklyn I  ADORE all of your work, we are also on the same 7 night Mexican Riviera cruise and our dates are one week before you leave. June 8-15th If you could please make one for us I would be so  greatful. Thank you so much in advance for your time.*


----------



## dahuffy

oops...double post.


----------



## dahuffy

Joan1 said:


> This is perfect
> Is there anyway I can get this with the Eastbound Panama Canal info without the "ship of thieves" on the top right
> 
> August 17-September 1, 2008
> 
> Sunday August 17 - At Sea
> Monday August 18 - At Sea
> Tuesday August 19 - Cabo San Lucas
> Wednesday August 20 - Puerto Vallarta
> Thursday August 21 - At Sea
> Friday August 22 - Acapulco
> Saturday August 23 - At Sea
> Sunday August 24 - At Sea
> Monday August 25 - Panama Canal crossing
> Tuesday August 26 - Cartagena
> Wednesday August 27 - At Sea
> Thursday August 28 - Aruba
> Friday August 29 - At Sea
> Saturday August 30 - At Sea
> Sunday August 31 - Castaway Cay
> Monday September 1 - Port Canaveral



If at all possible,could you replace the "Ship Of Thieves" banner with my "Pirates Through The Panama Canal" banner that's on the bottom of my page?  Not sure when our theme nights are yet.


----------



## dizzi

ZANDY
thank you
I love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn

sftnslky said:


> * HI, Brooklyn I  ADORE all of your work, we are also on the same 7 night Mexican Riviera cruise and our dates are one week before you leave. June 8-15th If you could please make one for us I would be so  greatful. Thank you so much in advance for your time.*



sure! I will be able to work on these tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## sftnslky

Brooklyn said:


> sure! I will be able to work on these tomorrow or the next day!




*THANK YOU so much!!!!*​


----------



## pixidustmom

Zandy595 said:


> We're on the same cruise.  The 25th is actually Costa Maya.



Thanks, I knew I should go look at my info but thought no, I will be ok just changing the normal KW stop to CC.lol Thanks for catching that.


----------



## pixidustmom

Tom thanks so much for the PM with my name tags. Your the best.


----------



## giz89

Hi Brooklyn....I love your chart.  I was able to make my own from your images.  Can you tell me where you got the clipart images?

thx


----------



## Brooklyn

giz89 said:


> Hi Brooklyn....I love your chart.  I was able to make my own from your images.  Can you tell me where you got the clipart images?
> 
> thx



I have a program with them.  They do not make the program anymore.  Sometimes you can buy it on ebay.


----------



## giz89

Okay...then can I ask that you make one for my trip?

the date is July 20th thru July 27.  Its the Mexican Riviera cruise.


----------



## elderfam

Hi Brooklyn,

I thought you had a thread where you had posted tons of Disney characters.  Now I can't seem to find it. Am I crazy? 

Thanks!
Cynthia


----------



## Brooklyn

Hello Everyone!  I have not forgotten about those who have asked for the calendars.  Just bare with me a few more days.  Things have been so busy and I have not had any time.

Elderfam - You are not crazy....try here.... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/


----------



## Hobbitmomma

Brooklyn, I copied your itinerary/calendar hoping to alter it to match our cruise dates and I can't figure out how to do it.  Do you have to have Photoshop or is there another program that most folks would have that could handle it?  We aren't sailing until Dec. 26th, 2009 so I have lots and lots of time.  If I am unable to customize it myself, would you be able to put the western Caribbean itinerary on there for me? (Dec. 26, 2009-Jan.2, 2010)  If not, I'll see if my husband can figure it out.  Thanks.


----------



## Huerita

QUOTE=Brooklyn;24990834]Hello Everyone!  I have not forgotten about those who have asked for the calendars.  Just bare with me a few more days.  Things have been so busy and I have not had any time.

Elderfam - You are not crazy....try here.... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/[/QUOTE]

Thank you!  We will use them on our 3 doors....Cindy


----------



## 123Disney

bump


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..mr. tom!..you're names tags are soooo  ! 

could you make us the ariel..err..."arial" rounded,..."where dreams 
come true?"..plez, 


..as a group?.... ....


daniel, christine, joseph, patrick, & our lil'  , jordan.

tia,


----------



## Brooklyn

Hello Everyone!  Sorry I have not been on in a few days.  Things have been so busy.  I have gotten many requests for the calendars.  I am sorry to those who I have not gotten to yet.

I have placed everything needed to make your own calendar in this folder... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Calendar Items/

The fonts I use are from dafont.com

They are: 
Caribbean Island
Caribbean's Treasure
Blackadder ITC

For those of you who need help personalizing them I can still do that for you.  I just wanted to post this for those of you who want to do it yourself or for those who do not want to wait for me.

If you have already made a request to me and still want to me do it please post you request again.  If you had asked me to do one but are going to do it yourself now then there is not need to post.  Again I am here for anyone who wants/needs the help.  I just feel terrible that I have not been able to work on things this past week.

Good luck and happy creating!!!!


----------



## disneyfinatics

I've never posted a picture so I hope this works.  If not could someone please help me?


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

wow!..thanks for the quick response, mr. tom!  

..like always, the best,  

thanks..so much. you're a regular..graphic.......

sorry..for taking..so long..[ storms knocked our computer..out 

oh, disneyf...hey..i have a tee from cc, & it has that very  's
mickey...pretty cool, graphic!


----------



## MikiDisney

Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone! Sorry I have not been on in a few days. Things have been so busy. I have gotten many requests for the calendars. I am sorry to those who I have not gotten to yet.
> 
> I have placed everything needed to make your own calendar in this folder... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Calendar Items/
> 
> The fonts I use are from dafont.com
> 
> They are:
> Caribbean Island
> Caribbean's Treasure
> Blackadder ITC
> 
> For those of you who need help personalizing them I can still do that for you. I just wanted to post this for those of you who want to do it yourself or for those who do not want to wait for me.
> 
> If you have already made a request to me and still want to me do it please post you request again. If you had asked me to do one but are going to do it yourself now then there is not need to post. Again I am here for anyone who wants/needs the help. I just feel terrible that I have not been able to work on things this past week.
> 
> Good luck and happy creating!!!!


Thank you so much for these!  I have a problem that probably has an easy solution but I just can't figure it out.   When I copy and paste it pastes with a white background on the map how do I change that to blend with the map or cut it out and paste?  I know what I am trying to say but not sure I am saying it.  Am I?  Do you know what I am talking about? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Thank you so much.  I am going to give this a try and see how well I can do. I am sure it will take me forever, but it will be a good learning experience.    




Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone!  Sorry I have not been on in a few days.  Things have been so busy.  I have gotten many requests for the calendars.  I am sorry to those who I have not gotten to yet.
> 
> I have placed everything needed to make your own calendar in this folder... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Calendar Items/
> 
> The fonts I use are from dafont.com
> 
> They are:
> Caribbean Island
> Caribbean's Treasure
> Blackadder ITC
> 
> For those of you who need help personalizing them I can still do that for you.  I just wanted to post this for those of you who want to do it yourself or for those who do not want to wait for me.
> 
> If you have already made a request to me and still want to me do it please post you request again.  If you had asked me to do one but are going to do it yourself now then there is not need to post.  Again I am here for anyone who wants/needs the help.  I just feel terrible that I have not been able to work on things this past week.
> 
> Good luck and happy creating!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn

MikiDisney said:


> Thank you so much for these!  I have a problem that probably has an easy solution but I just can't figure it out.   When I copy and paste it pastes with a white background on the map how do I change that to blend with the map or cut it out and paste?  I know what I am trying to say but not sure I am saying it.  Am I?  Do you know what I am talking about? Any help would be greatly appreciated



None of the images in the folder should have a white background.  You have to save them as a png not a jpeg when saving them to your computer.  Keep the file as is and you should not have a problem.  If you do save them as a jpeg and it has a white background then you will have to select all the white and delete it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## MikiDisney

Brooklyn said:


> None of the images in the folder should have a white background. You have to save them as a png not a jpeg when saving them to your computer. Keep the file as is and you should not have a problem. If you do save them as a jpeg and it has a white background then you will have to select all the white and delete it.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I will save it in word, maybe that will help.  I am using publisher and the white is the background so maybe if I go from word to publishing or maybe I will just try it in word .  Right now I am really frustrated  .  I knew it couldn't be that hard! .  I will keep trying....thank you for your help.


----------



## Brooklyn

just right click the image in photobucket...save as picture...save it to your desktop so it is easy to find, make sure the file extension is png..then just insert picture into pubisher...you can't use images form the other files in the photobucket account though, they have to be the ones in the cruise folder, those are the only ones without the white background.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Brooklyn said:


> A Birthday Sign I just made with a little help from "RumblyTumbly"



i would love this sign to add to our door. we are not celebrating a b-day but would love to say Welcome.....Family Sailing on the Magic..


----------



## Brooklyn

GoofyTraci said:


> i would love this sign to add to our door. we are not celebrating a b-day but would love to say Welcome.....Family Sailing on the Magic..



Here is a blank one...






let me know if you need me personalized it for you....you can get the walt font from dafont.com


----------



## GoofyTraci

Brooklyn said:


> Here is a blank one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know if you need me personalized it for you....you can get the walt font from dafont.com



Yes can you please help me!!!  

I would like it to say Welcome Ferguson Family (On top)
and on the bottom to say sailing on the Disney Magic!

Or something like that. I am sure your creative ideas are better than mine.

thankyou


----------



## skelly08

Hello,  Could you please make me a Treasure Map????  I just tried it and could not get it right!!!  We are going on the Disney Magic Jan 24-31 2009.
Jan 24 Port Canaveral
Jan 25 Key West
Jan 26 At Sea
Jan 27 Grand Cayman
Jan 28 Cozumel
Jan 29 At Sea
Jan 30 Castaway Cay
Jan 31 Port Canaveral

Thank you very much.....


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Decided to play some more.


----------



## Huerita

Brooklyn,
I'd still love it if you could make me a treasure map for the Magic Mexican Riviera Cruise sailing June 1 - June 8...Thanks 


Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone!  Sorry I have not been on in a few days.  Things have been so busy.  I have gotten many requests for the calendars.  I am sorry to those who I have not gotten to yet.
> 
> I have placed everything needed to make your own calendar in this folder... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Calendar Items/
> 
> The fonts I use are from dafont.com
> 
> They are:
> Caribbean Island
> Caribbean's Treasure
> Blackadder ITC
> 
> For those of you who need help personalizing them I can still do that for you.  I just wanted to post this for those of you who want to do it yourself or for those who do not want to wait for me.
> 
> If you have already made a request to me and still want to me do it please post you request again.  If you had asked me to do one but are going to do it yourself now then there is not need to post.  Again I am here for anyone who wants/needs the help.  I just feel terrible that I have not been able to work on things this past week.
> 
> Good luck and happy creating!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn

GoofyTraci said:


> Yes can you please help me!!!
> 
> I would like it to say Welcome Ferguson Family (On top)
> and on the bottom to say sailing on the Disney Magic!
> 
> Or something like that. I am sure your creative ideas are better than mine.
> 
> thankyou





skelly08 said:


> Hello,  Could you please make me a Treasure Map????  I just tried it and could not get it right!!!  We are going on the Disney Magic Jan 24-31 2009.
> Jan 24 Port Canaveral
> Jan 25 Key West
> Jan 26 At Sea
> Jan 27 Grand Cayman
> Jan 28 Cozumel
> Jan 29 At Sea
> Jan 30 Castaway Cay
> Jan 31 Port Canaveral
> 
> Thank you very much.....





Huerita said:


> Brooklyn,
> I'd still love it if you could make me a treasure map for the Magic Mexican Riviera Cruise sailing June 1 - June 8...Thanks



Will do...


----------



## giz89

Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone!  Sorry I have not been on in a few days.  Things have been so busy.  I have gotten many requests for the calendars.  I am sorry to those who I have not gotten to yet.
> 
> 
> 
> The fonts I use are from dafont.com
> 
> They are:
> Caribbean Island
> Caribbean's Treasure
> Blackadder ITC
> 
> For those of you who need help personalizing them I can still do that for you.  I just wanted to post this for those of you who want to do it yourself or for those who do not want to wait for me.
> 
> If you have already made a request to me and still want to me do it please post you request again.  If you had asked me to do one but are going to do it yourself now then there is not need to post.  Again I am here for anyone who wants/needs the help.  I just feel terrible that I have not been able to work on things this past week.
> 
> Good luck and happy creating!!!!




Hey Brooklyn...thanks for the graphics.  I am going to try and finish the one that I started, but if I hit some snags, I will contact you to make me one.

Thanks again!


----------



## giz89

Hi Brooklyn...

I printed off one of the maps you created to get some ideas for mine.  One of them had a graphic of Mickey and the gang as pirates.  It was at the top of the map.

Do you still have this graphic?  If so, can you post it?

Thanks again.


----------



## Brooklyn

giz89 said:


> Hi Brooklyn...
> 
> I printed off one of the maps you created to get some ideas for mine.  One of them had a graphic of Mickey and the gang as pirates.  It was at the top of the map.
> 
> Do you still have this graphic?  If so, can you post it?
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## giz89

Thank you so much Brooklyn.


----------



## Hobbitmomma

Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone!  Sorry I have not been on in a few days.  Things have been so busy.  I have gotten many requests for the calendars.  I am sorry to those who I have not gotten to yet.
> 
> I have placed everything needed to make your own calendar in this folder... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Calendar Items/
> 
> The fonts I use are from dafont.com
> 
> They are:
> Caribbean Island
> Caribbean's Treasure
> Blackadder ITC
> 
> For those of you who need help personalizing them I can still do that for you.  I just wanted to post this for those of you who want to do it yourself or for those who do not want to wait for me.
> 
> If you have already made a request to me and still want to me do it please post you request again.  If you had asked me to do one but are going to do it yourself now then there is not need to post.  Again I am here for anyone who wants/needs the help.  I just feel terrible that I have not been able to work on things this past week.
> 
> Good luck and happy creating!!!!



Thanks for the info Brooklyn!  I am going to see if I can do it in a greeting card program that I have.  It's a pretty limiting format, but it's all I have to work with.  If I can't do it I will let you know.  As I said, I have 19 months before our cruise, so I have plenty of time to tinker with it.  Thanks again!


----------



## MikiDisney

Brooklyn said:


> just right click the image in photobucket...save as picture...save it to your desktop so it is easy to find, make sure the file extension is png..then just insert picture into pubisher...you can't use images form the other files in the photobucket account though, they have to be the ones in the cruise folder, those are the only ones without the white background.


Thanks so much, I will try today when I get home.  Cross your fingers!


----------



## millerpjm

Brooklyn said:


> None of the images in the folder should have a white background.  You have to save them as a png not a jpeg when saving them to your computer.  Keep the file as is and you should not have a problem.  If you do save them as a jpeg and it has a white background then you will have to select all the white and delete it.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thank you for posting this!!!!!!! I could not figure out how to get the white off all the various clipart images I copied!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Hey gang, I am in need of "bridal" clip art (Mickey & Minnie or other Disney characters in wedding attire) - preferably on a clear background. Anyone? TIA!

Brooklyn - thanks for posting the link to your site. It's awesome.


----------



## The Grays

Our Daughter Sami wanted to share how she decroated ehr door on hte Magic 3 weeks ago. Thanks to all on here for the graphics.






The Grays


----------



## mcraft17

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> Hey gang, I am in need of "bridal" clip art (Mickey & Minnie or other Disney characters in wedding attire) - preferably on a clear background. Anyone? TIA!
> 
> Brooklyn - thanks for posting the link to your site. It's awesome.



Here are two that I have....


----------



## Hobbitmomma

Does anyone have Disney clips with a New Year's Eve theme?  Thanks!


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Brooklyn- I saved some of your pix as .pnf files as you specified and when I put them into Photoshop, they still had a white background. I can get it off but wondered if I did something wrong.


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

The Grays said:


> Our Daughter Sami wanted to share how she decroated ehr door on hte Magic 3 weeks ago. Thanks to all on here for the graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grays



She did a great job


----------



## Brooklyn

Hello Everyone.

I am posting to let you know that my computer has CRASHED!  Right now I can't personlize anything for anyone.  Once it is back up and running I will let you know.  I am sooooo sorry for everyone I have not gotten too.  I hope to get to everyone before they right now.

Right now I am just sooooooo frustrated at a neighbors house checking my email.  UGH!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Oh no, I feel your pain.  What a headache for you.  I hope you get back up and running soon.


----------



## GoofyTraci

sending pixie dust your way...hope you get things up and running...have a good day


----------



## The Grays

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> She did a great job



Sami want to say thank you.


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Hi,

I was wondering, if you have time to make a magnet for me.  I'm do not know how to do this and I would so love to have one for our door.  I'm not picky, something fun, maybe with a picture of Micky and the Magic ship.  Or if you can do that cool map, that would be wonderful.  We are sailing September 1 - 5, 2008.   I can get you the days if this is something you can do.  Our names are:

The Smith Family
Don, Barbara, Kellie and Taylor
September 1-5, 2008

Also, 

The Parks
David and Renee
September 1-5, 2008

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.  I would be very grateful.  

Sincerely,

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## giz89

BynnyA said:


> Of course! I posted these here to share with everyone!!
> 
> I just finished our "magic" sign, and I am making a half page design for everyone in our 2 cabins, with their name and favorite character.
> 
> Here's what I have so far!



Hi...I was looking at earlier pages and found your sign "Cruisin the Magic".  Would it be too much to ask to make one for my trip this July?  Our travel dates are July 20 - 27.

thank you so much!!!


----------



## disneyfinatics

Here's one I made for my boys.  They're big Star Wars fans.  You can add their name to the top.


----------



## Hobbitmomma

BynnyA said:


> Of course! I posted these here to share with everyone!!
> 
> I just finished our "magic" sign, and I am making a half page design for everyone in our 2 cabins, with their name and favorite character.
> 
> Here's what I have so far!



These and your other ones are just beautiful.  Could you please tell me how you did them?  Thanks!


----------



## giz89

disneyfinatics said:


> Here's one I made for my boys.  They're big Star Wars fans.  You can add their name to the top.



your image is not displaying...can you try again?  I would love to see it.


----------



## disneyfinatics

I'm sorry, I'm not sure why.  It show up on my computer.  I will try putting in just the link.  let me know it that helps.
http:///www.flickr.com/photos/26478957@N04/2513864969/

I also realized that I had the phot on Flickr as family only for viewing.  Maybe this messed it up.  I'm new to this stuff and still learning.


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

cruisecrzy said:


> Here are some items that I scanned in from a scrapbooing kit.



Does anyone have this one without the sailor hat? my DD loves Stitch and liked this picture. If not..does anyone have any good ones of Stich without Lilo?
I have tried looking on this thread but haven't found one.

thanks!


----------



## dizzi

I went to your sight you did up for everyone........
It is awesome!!!!!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the black and white ones.

Can you tell me where you got these?

I would love to find soemthing like this to use at a picture for a tatoo.
But would love to see more of them!

Thanks

No hurry getting ready to leave for a 2 week vacation!!!!!
Wont be getting it probally until end of summer!


----------



## dizzi

A little Pixie Dust

Could you not just print out the Stitch above and then cut the hat off.

It looks like it would be an easy fix.

Nothing really in the way of cutting the hat off.


----------



## flrickd

A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> Does anyone have this one without the sailor hat? my DD loves Stitch and liked this picture. If not..does anyone have any good ones of Stich without Lilo?
> I have tried looking on this thread but haven't found one.
> 
> thanks!



You can just use Paint or any editing software to remove the hat and add back the background color


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Brooklyn

Hi Everyone!  I am finally back.  I bought a new computer yesterday because I am sick of waiting for my other one to get fixed!  I am in the process of reloading everything onto my new computer so if anyone needs my help with anything just let me know.

If there are those who still need help with the maps let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Brooklyn

Some scanned items that I found online....


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Isn't it amazing how you feel like you have lost an appendage or something when you don't have your computer.  Glad you are back up and running.


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Brooklyn said:


>


Thank you!

Unfortunately, I am pretty limited on cleaning things up etc on what I have to create these.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Zandy595

Brooklyn said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am finally back.  I bought a new computer yesterday because I am sick of waiting for my other one to get fixed!  I am in the process of reloading everything onto my new computer so if anyone needs my help with anything just let me know.
> 
> If there are those who still need help with the maps let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


  Glad to see you back.


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

Brooklyn said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am finally back.  I bought a new computer yesterday because I am sick of waiting for my other one to get fixed!  I am in the process of reloading everything onto my new computer so if anyone needs my help with anything just let me know.
> 
> If there are those who still need help with the maps let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,
Glad you're up and running again.   Thanks so much for putting all of your map artwork out for us to work with.  I'm having a lot of fun trying to make my own!  But I can't seem to figure out how you got all the text for the dates and ports to line up and space out correctly.  Would you mind letting me know how to do that?  Thanks!


----------



## Brooklyn

RweTHEREyet said:


> Isn't it amazing how you feel like you have lost an appendage or something when you don't have your computer.  Glad you are back up and running.



It is such a terrible feeling!  I live on this thing and was LOST without it!



Zandy595 said:


> Glad to see you back.



Thanks!



LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> Hi,
> Glad you're up and running again.   Thanks so much for putting all of your map artwork out for us to work with.  I'm having a lot of fun trying to make my own!  But I can't seem to figure out how you got all the text for the dates and ports to line up and space out correctly.  Would you mind letting me know how to do that?  Thanks!



Use either text boxes or a table.  I think that a table would work best. 2 columns and however many rows you need for the days.  What program are you using?


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

I'm using PSE6.  I know how to do text boxes but doing them all separately I can't figure out how to make them the same sizes and line up with each other.   Is there a way to make a table in PSE?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## RyleesMommy03

Brooklyn said:


> Some scanned items that I found online....




I love this one since I will be celebrating my 30th birthday on the cruise!  I might print this one out and put it on my door.  I wish I could do something cool with it and have it say, Rayanne's is turning 30, or celebrating my big 30 with Disney or Mickey, or something cute.


----------



## disneyfinatics

Here's one I made this morning.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

disneyfinatics said:


> Here's one I made this morning.


\

Really nice....TFS


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

RyleesMommy03 said:


> I love this one since I will be celebrating my 30th birthday on the cruise!  I might print this one out and put it on my door.  I wish I could do something cool with it and have it say, Rayanne's is turning 30, or celebrating my big 30 with Disney or Mickey, or something cute.



I'm not very good at these but I have something like this..


----------



## RyleesMommy03

A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> I'm not very good at these but I have something like this..



You are so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you so much hun!!!!!


----------



## RyleesMommy03

disneyfinatics said:


> Here's one I made this morning.



 good job!!!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

Brooklyn said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am finally back.  I bought a new computer yesterday because I am sick of waiting for my other one to get fixed!  I am in the process of reloading everything onto my new computer so if anyone needs my help with anything just let me know.
> 
> If there are those who still need help with the maps let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



welcome back..when you have time can you help me with my request from post 1361 and 1362. Would like for it to say Welcome Ferguson Family Sailing the Disney Magic

and one more of the same background to say Welcome Payne Family Sailing the Disney Magic.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Brooklyn

GoofyTraci said:


> welcome back..when you have time can you help me with my request from post 1361 and 1362. Would like for it to say Welcome Ferguson Family Sailing the Disney Magic
> 
> and one more of the same background to say Welcome Payne Family Sailing the Disney Magic.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



Sure!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Aloha,
Does anyone know where you can buy cheap magnet paper besides Staples, Office Max? They are just so expensive 5 for $11.99.

aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## ga9497

hawaiian mickey said:


> Aloha,
> Does anyone know where you can buy cheap magnet paper besides Staples, Office Max? They are just so expensive 5 for $11.99.
> 
> aloha,
> hawaiian mickey



I tried our local walmart and they didn't have any, others have said they have purchased theirs at Walmart. I ended up purchasing magnetic photo frames instead. They were on sale 1/2 price at Walmart


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I got some recently off of Ebay very cheap.  20 sheets for $13.99 including free shipping!!  I'll let you know if they're any good when they get here.


----------



## GoofyTraci

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I got some recently off of Ebay very cheap.  20 sheets for $13.99 including free shipping!!  I'll let you know if they're any good when they get here.



wow you got a bargain...please let us know b/c every where I look it is 14.99 and 15.99 for five sheets.


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Aloha,
I just bought 24 magnetic papers for a dollar each plus $5.85  for a total of $29.85 on escapadedirect.com. They sell magnetic paper for a $1 a sheet. Up to 24 pieces for $5.85 shipping.25 an up $7.85 shipping and so on. They are the cheapest so far. hope that helps. Search the net that the best bargain.

aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## CustardTart

Hi. I'm trying to find the the Art Deco-style font used for the Disney Cruise Line logo - any ideas???


----------



## Nutty4Disney

I just ordered from dickblick.com. It was $6.99 for a package of 5 sheets, even cheaper than Wal Mart when I can find it there. I am hesitant to order online from anyone I haven't heard of before and Dick Blick is a well know company for art supplies.


----------



## Zandy595

CustardTart said:


> Hi. I'm trying to find the the Art Deco-style font used for the Disney Cruise Line logo - any ideas???


I think it's called Newport.

ETA:  I couldn't find a free download for Newport, but I found a font that is kind of similar.  Here's the link.  http://members.aol.com/disneyfonts/dt.html


----------



## Gecko1

The product number for the magnetic paper at dickblick.com is 61413-1021. That will speed your search on their website. Very good company. I have bought from their local store and their web site.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

I'm looking for a graphic (or a close up straight on picture) of the Sorcerer Mickey graphic on the bow of the Magic.  Can anyone help??


----------



## CustardTart

Zandy595 said:


> I think it's called Newport.
> 
> ETA:  I couldn't find a free download for Newport, but I found a font that is kind of similar.  Here's the link.  http://members.aol.com/disneyfonts/dt.html



Thanks!   It worked just fine...


----------



## Gecko1

Tom, There is a pretty nice shot of the Magic's bow over on the picture of the day thread. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25239616&postcount=725

So, are you going to show us what your going to do with it?


----------



## jship210

Hey Brooklyn! 
Any chance, with your great skills and talent, of us getting a "Short Timers" Calender for the EB
Repo Cruise?
It's a reversed calender counting the day's 'till we leave, say starting 
June 15th? I'd owe you a DOD!

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## Brooklyn

GoofyTraci said:


> Yes can you please help me!!!
> 
> I would like it to say Welcome Ferguson Family (On top)
> and on the bottom to say sailing on the Disney Magic!
> 
> Or something like that. I am sure your creative ideas are better than mine.
> 
> thankyou



I am sooooooooooooo sorry I missed this.

Here you go...if you want anything changed or need anything else please let me know.


----------



## Brooklyn

Hobbitmomma said:


> Does anyone have Disney clips with a New Year's Eve theme?  Thanks!


----------



## Brooklyn

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> Brooklyn- I saved some of your pix as .pnf files as you specified and when I put them into Photoshop, they still had a white background. I can get it off but wondered if I did something wrong.





GoofyTraci said:


> welcome back..when you have time can you help me with my request from post 1361 and 1362. Would like for it to say Welcome Ferguson Family Sailing the Disney Magic
> 
> and one more of the same background to say Welcome Payne Family Sailing the Disney Magic.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Brooklyn

I love this one!!!


----------



## Brooklyn

Huerita said:


> Brooklyn,
> I'd still love it if you could make me a treasure map for the Magic Mexican Riviera Cruise sailing June 1 - June 8...Thanks



Soooooooo sorry for the delay!


----------



## Brooklyn

skelly08 said:


> Hello,  Could you please make me a Treasure Map????  I just tried it and could not get it right!!!  We are going on the Disney Magic Jan 24-31 2009.
> Jan 24 Port Canaveral
> Jan 25 Key West
> Jan 26 At Sea
> Jan 27 Grand Cayman
> Jan 28 Cozumel
> Jan 29 At Sea
> Jan 30 Castaway Cay
> Jan 31 Port Canaveral
> 
> Thank you very much.....


----------



## Brooklyn

jship210 said:


> Hey Brooklyn!
> Any chance, with your great skills and talent, of us getting a "Short Timers" Calender for the EB
> Repo Cruise?
> It's a reversed calender counting the day's 'till we leave, say starting
> June 15th? I'd owe you a DOD!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jack



What exactly are you looking for??? I just can't figure it out.  

Just let me know exactly what you are looking for and I will be happy to help.


----------



## MPJCH

Brooklyn, Could I get a Treasure map, my dates are Oct 4-11 2008, Disney Magic
Port Canaveral
Key West
at Sea
Grand Cayman
Cozumel
at Sea
Castaway Cay
Port Canaveral   Thank -you so much.


----------



## jship210

Brooklyn said:


> Hello Everyone!  Sorry I have not been on in a few days.  Things have been so busy.  I have gotten many requests for the calendars.  I am sorry to those who I have not gotten to yet.
> 
> I have placed everything needed to make your own calendar in this folder... http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Calendar Items/
> 
> The fonts I use are from dafont.com
> 
> They are:
> Caribbean Island
> Caribbean's Treasure
> Blackadder ITC
> 
> For those of you who need help personalizing them I can still do that for you.  I just wanted to post this for those of you who want to do it yourself or for those who do not want to wait for me.
> 
> If you have already made a request to me and still want to me do it please post you request again.  If you had asked me to do one but are going to do it yourself now then there is not need to post.  Again I am here for anyone who wants/needs the help.  I just feel terrible that I have not been able to work on things this past week.
> 
> Good luck and happy creating!!!!



Thanks for the direction, Sorry to bother you. We'll have a blast putting together our stuff now.
Hope you computer gets fixed soon.

AAHHHHH, I HATE Dial up


----------



## jship210

Brooklyn said:


> What exactly are you looking for??? I just can't figure it out.
> 
> Just let me know exactly what you are looking for and I will be happy to help.




Hi, a "Short Timer's Calender" is basically a countdown or backwards calender
used to show how many days until your next deployment or end of enlistment in the military.
I'll give it a try based on your previous amazing work. The DOD offer stands.
Hope all is well, and you're not getting too stressed already.
Thank you!

J


----------



## Brooklyn

jship210 said:


> Hi, a "Short Timer's Calender" is basically a countdown or backwards calender
> used to show how many days until your next deployment or end of enlistment in the military.
> I'll give it a try based on your previous amazing work. The DOD offer stands.
> Hope all is well, and you're not getting too stressed already.
> Thank you!
> 
> J



No I am happy to help. I will work on it today.  R u in the military?



MPJCH said:


> Brooklyn, Could I get a Treasure map, my dates are Oct 4-11 2008, Disney Magic
> Port Canaveral
> Key West
> at Sea
> Grand Cayman
> Cozumel
> at Sea
> Castaway Cay
> Port Canaveral   Thank -you so much.



Sure!


----------



## jship210

Brooklyn said:


> No I am happy to help. I will work on it today.  R u in the military?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!



Good Morning, Previous life in the AF, for the last 25+::cop: 

Thanks for your help.

j


----------



## Brooklyn

jship210 said:


> Good Morning, Previous life in the AF, for the last 25+::cop:
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> j



Working on it right now.  DH is in the Marines.  He was laughing that I did not know what you were reffering to.  He said he must not have educated me well enough....


----------



## carole88

Hi Brooklyn,

Your calendars are fantastic!  Can I please request one for the July 13-20 Mexican Riviera sailing.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Brooklyn

jship210 said:


> Hi, a "Short Timer's Calender" is basically a countdown or backwards calender
> used to show how many days until your next deployment or end of enlistment in the military.
> I'll give it a try based on your previous amazing work. The DOD offer stands.
> Hope all is well, and you're not getting too stressed already.
> Thank you!
> 
> J




I hope this is what you were looking for. Let me know if you need anything changed. 

With Graphics....















Without Graphics....


----------



## Brooklyn

carole88 said:


> Hi Brooklyn,
> 
> Your calendars are fantastic!  Can I please request one for the July 13-20 Mexican Riviera sailing.
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## Brooklyn

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> Hey gang, I am in need of "bridal" clip art (Mickey & Minnie or other Disney characters in wedding attire) - preferably on a clear background. Anyone? TIA!
> 
> Brooklyn - thanks for posting the link to your site. It's awesome.


----------



## Hobbitmomma

Brooklyn said:


>



Wow!  Thanks so much for this!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Brooklyn said:


> I hope this is what you were looking for. Let me know if you need anything changed.
> 
> With Graphics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without Graphics....



You did a great job.. txs for letting me share with our meets board..


----------



## minnieandmickey

Can I get the calenders with the numbers blank but the Ports still in them.  I leave for DL on the 14th so the countdown numbers would not be exact for me. It's Awesome though, you do great work!


----------



## Brooklyn

minnieandmickey said:


> Can I get the calenders with the numbers blank but the Ports still in them.  I leave for DL on the 14th so the countdown numbers would not be exact for me. It's Awesome though, you do great work!


----------



## Brooklyn

Here is the background I am using in full color.  I will also post the version that I am using for the calendar.


----------



## jship210

Hey Brooklyn, these are wonderful, Thank you so much, I'm sure every Pirate on the EB will be using these. You're the best! Thanks again.

ps Tell you husband Thanks for doing what he's doing! Hooo Raahh ( spent many weeks at Quantico )

Jack


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaid

Hi Brooklyn,

Just a thank you for your generosity in sharing your skills with us.  I was on the WB Pan. Canal and used your calendar as one of my door magnets.  I'll be going on another cruise this Dec. so I'll be in the market for new ideas.  I love this thread!

Thanks again!


----------



## arlenesp

Brooklyn, thank you for the great countdown. I will hang it up at work. Everyone will get a kick out of it.


----------



## minnieandmickey

Brooklyn
Thank you so much for doing the calenders blank, and so quickly. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## lbgraves

Brooklyn --- thank you so much for posting the blank calendars!  We also leave early so these will be great to put up on the fridge so the kids can see for themselves how close we are getting!


----------



## carole88

Brooklyn said:


>



Thank you so much!  It is fantastic! You are very talented!!!


----------



## Brooklyn

Since my computer crashed I basically lost everything!  I am trying to "re-build"

I am in need of a Capt Mickey photo.  I tried to scan a post card I had but my scanner is not the greatest.  If anyone has one I would really apprieciate it.

Thanks!

Stephanie


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Hope this one helps, if not, I will look for something else in my stash:


----------



## Brooklyn

RweTHEREyet said:


> Hope this one helps, if not, I will look for something else in my stash:



Perfect thanks!!!!


----------



## Dayub

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Rounded Ariel??????  You got Disney on the brain.
> 
> It's actually Arial Rounded.
> 
> That's what I use for the "Dreams" tags anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the regular nametags I use a font called LA Headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, if you want either of these name tags, there's no need to try to do it yourself, just let me know what you need and I can get them done for you.  Noooooo problem.



Tom, Would you mind making me 3 name tags? Deb, Alex, Nicki
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Luv2Travel

Brooklyn said:


> Since my computer crashed I basically lost everything!  I am trying to "re-build"
> 
> I am in need of a Capt Mickey photo.  I tried to scan a post card I had but my scanner is not the greatest.  If anyone has one I would really apprieciate it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Stephanie



Here are a few more that I have "borrowed" from others:
















Thank you for sharing so much of your work!!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Tom, I did a search for LA Headlights, as I would like to add it to my fontbook, but I could only find it for purchase.  Did you purchase it or can you point me in the direction to download it for free?


----------



## Hobbitmomma

Here you go Brooklyn!


----------



## cruisin'Mike

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Rounded Ariel??????  You got Disney on the brain.
> 
> It's actually Arial Rounded.
> 
> That's what I use for the "Dreams" tags anyway



Hi Tom,

I saw pictures of a cabin door decorated with these name tags, and DW and I _loved_ them.  Can you please make us some for our family?  We'd really appreciate it if you could make them with the following names:

Mike
Linda
Zack
Hailey
Nick

And maybe for the smaller font line under the name, something like "Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise".  Or something similar, based on what will fit and what you think would be good.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brooklyn

Thanks everyone!!! I wish I could post what I am making but not till after my cruise.  I need to keep it a surprise from all of my cruisemates.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

Thanks for posting the blank calendars, Brooklyn! They'll be great on our cruise web site


----------



## cruisin'Mike

Hi Tom,

Thanks for the nametags!  They look awesome!  I tried to send you a PM to say thanks, but your PM box was full.  I guess us non-creative types are keeping you pretty busy!

Thanks again!



Hi Brooklyn,

I'm on the EB Panama Canal Repo, and wanted to thank you for allowing Liz to share the countdown calendars with our thread.  They're great!


----------



## Brooklyn

cruisin'Mike said:


> Hi Brooklyn,
> 
> I'm on the EB Panama Canal Repo, and wanted to thank you for allowing Liz to share the countdown calendars with our thread.  They're great!




I am happy that people actually like them and want to use them.


----------



## GoofyTraci

brooklyn thanks so much for our Ferguson/Payne designs. You are great. I have nine months till my cruise but i will be back to get a calendar design for our trip. Thanks a bunch hope your trip is a blast.


----------



## bevtoy

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> I'm looking for a graphic (or a close up straight on picture) of the Sorcerer Mickey graphic on the bow of the Magic.  Can anyone help??


Now Bow but Sorcerer Micky is here.


----------



## GGBacha

This thread is so amazing!  Thanks everyone for your hard work that we benefit from!

Tom, could you make star-border nametags for us?  We don't sail until October.  Here are the names with the second line:

First Cruise, October 2008
Daddo
Grandmama
Jeanna
David
Emily
Natalie

Third Cruise, October 2008
Chuck
Ginger
Kurt
Faith

Brooklyn, if you happen to make a countdown calendar for the October 4-11 cruise I would love it.  I've already saved your itenerary calendar.

TIA to both of you!
Ginger


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..mr. tom. i think ..we have a picture of the front...

of the magic..when we went on our last cruise..06. when i find
it..i try to get it scan here...so you take a look @ it. thanks

so much  again  for the name tags.  ... you're the best! 

..oh, i didn't realized..you had so much..trouble with the travel 
agent...that was awful. but iam glad..you was finally got it straighten
out..& warned others. wow, you have more patience..than me..., i sorta

..have this awful habit of panicky.... , ..& then 
 ..quick  fashion,


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..what mike said, dear brookyln..the calenders...were pure...


disney's " " .  




ok...are you from..brookyln..or you just like the clothes?


----------



## Brooklyn

Lil' Grumpy said:


> ..what mike said, dear brookyln..the calenders...were pure...
> 
> 
> disney's " " .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...are you from..brookyln..or you just like the clothes?



DD's name is Brooklyn.  DH and I met @ a Yankee game.  Yes i know the Yankees don't play in Brooklyn but we were going for more of a NY name.


----------



## LisaTex

Hi Brooklyn and Tom.  I've tried for the last month to even come close to making some magnet stuff like you guys do - I've given up and it's 3 dys before you leave.  I hate to ask, but any way of making a June 8-15 calender and some name tags for Sue, Lisa Kaylee Ashton, Gay, Caroline, Cade Emma, Barry and Jana.  No prob if there isn't enough time - you guys are great anyway for doing all of these!


----------



## LisaTex

Oops - I mean it's 3 days before WE leave


----------



## Brooklyn

LisaTex said:


> Hi Brooklyn and Tom.  I've tried for the last month to even come close to making some magnet stuff like you guys do - I've given up and it's 3 dys before you leave.  I hate to ask, but any way of making a June 8-15 calender and some name tags for Sue, Lisa Kaylee Ashton, Gay, Caroline, Cade Emma, Barry and Jana.  No prob if there isn't enough time - you guys are great anyway for doing all of these!








Have a great trip!  See you at the terminal on the 15th!!!!!  We can't wait for our cruise!!!!


----------



## LisaTex

Wow Brooklyn - you are good AND fast - thanks so much!  Now we won't have such a "white" door!!  Thanks again!


----------



## LisaTex

Just read the last part of your post - aren't you excited?  can't believe it is time to go.  I will look around for someone who looks very creative and computer whizzy when we get off on the 15th


----------



## n0pa

I just love the artwork. I just wanted to let everyone know that Mickeypath.com just released a new feature that will allow you to upload your own picture to use as the background for a banner. I think some of this artwork will look awsome. Take a look at http://www.mickeypath.com/photo.php


----------



## Gecko1

TXdeVille,
Let me know if this is close to what you wanted. I will warn you that there are many reports of magnets without family names / cabin numbers/ etc. walking away from your cabin door.


----------



## cyndifan

Brooklyn:
I've found this thread a little late.  Your work is awesome!  

Would you please make me a treasure map for the 7 night Western Double Dip, Sept 27-Oct 4 on the Magic?  

27 Port Canaveral
28 CC
29 Sea
30 Costa Maya
1  Cozumel
2  Sea
3  CC
4  Port Canaveral

If there's anyway you could put our family name "Goodwin" on it so its less likely to walk away, that would be great.

Thanks much!!

Rhonda G


----------



## cyndifan

GGBacha said:


> This thread is so amazing!  Thanks everyone for your hard work that we benefit from!
> 
> Tom, could you make star-border nametags for us?  We don't sail until October.  Here are the names with the second line:
> 
> First Cruise, October 2008
> Daddo
> Grandmama
> Jeanna
> David
> Emily
> Natalie
> 
> Third Cruise, October 2008
> Chuck
> Ginger
> Kurt
> Faith



Hi, Tom.

Your work looks great!!  I'm in awe of all these folks who do so well w/graphics stuff.

Could we please get 3 name tags?

First Cruise, Sept 2008
Bill
Rhonda
Emmie

Thanks so much!!


----------



## traceye

Does anyone know of any sites that offer disney borders that I can print out my pictures with a border? I was hoping to pring some pictures like they take on DCL with a border around my photo.

Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Hi,

I was wondering, if you have time to make a magnet for me. I'm do not know how to do this and I would so love to have one for our door. I'm not picky, something fun, maybe with a picture of Micky and the Magic ship. Or if you can do that cool map, that would be wonderful. We are sailing September 1 - 5, 2008. I can get you the days if this is something you can do. Our names are:

The Smith Family
Don, Barbara, Kellie and Taylor
September 1-5, 2008

Also, 

The Parks
David and Renee
September 1-5, 2008

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. I would be very grateful. Thank you for your time.  This is a very nice thing that you do.  

Sincerely,

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## TXdeVille

Gecko1 said:


> TXdeVille,
> Let me know if this is close to what you wanted. I will warn you that there are many reports of magnets without family names / cabin numbers/ etc. walking away from your cabin door.


 
Tom,

Thanks so much!  I am aware that people have been stealing magnets that aren't personalized.  The one that is personalized is for us.  I, hopefully, plan on personalizing them for people on my meet thread for our FE's, with your permission of course.  Can I just edit them in Word?

Thanks a ton!
COurtney


----------



## Gecko1

Courtney, Actually I'm Rick (Gecko1)    Tom is ImTooExcitedToSleep. He is the one who has made more name tags than McDonalds has made burgers!

Feel free to personalize as you wish. If you modify the graphics, please post it so the rest of us can take a look and maybe even use.
 I have not tried to add text to one of these in MS Word. I know how to add text boxes and call outs to photos in Word; but I can't think of how you would add layers...


----------



## coolmomof4

Great tags!  Can I get 4?  First Disney Cruise June 08 with stars - Sandra, Corey, Janaya, & Jaiana

thanks


----------



## coolmomof4

I am new to writing post on the forum. I just have read and not posted and I am having trouble with posting. My family and I on the Mexican Rivieria cruise for June 8. The sign are very nice.  Can someone make a sign for me.  I would like something for daughter is turning 7 on the cruise.  Her name is Jaiana. Would like something girly with Ariel or disney princess.  Also would like something for all with Cruising on the Magic June 8-15, 2008 Simmons family.  I will need it if possible. 
thanks.


----------



## Timster




----------



## Brooklyn

coolmomof4 said:


> I am new to writing post on the forum. I just have read and not posted and I am having trouble with posting. My family and I on the Mexican Rivieria cruise for June 8. The sign are very nice.  Can someone make a sign for me.  I would like something for daughter is turning 7 on the cruise.  Her name is Jaiana. Would like something girly with Ariel or disney princess.  Also would like something for all with Cruising on the Magic June 8-15, 2008 Simmons family.  I will need it if possible.
> thanks.



I hope these work for you.  Let me know if you need anything changed.


----------



## bobbi565




----------



## kvaday

I just found his thread and I love it!  I only wish I was half as creative as all of you.  I'm trying to figure out what to do with my door.  I had found these 
mickey ears that go on the port hole number, but I dont know where I found them.  My girls really want something cool with our names and state on them but I just cant figure it out.  If someone could help I would really appreciate it.  We are going to be one the magic double dippin for halloween this year


----------



## rumblytumbly

Hi. Someone asked me to create blanks of a few cruise designs I had since I am not personalizing now. I thought I'd post them here in case anyone else wants to use them or customize them. I have a few more I can post later.


----------



## Brooklyn

bobbi565 said:


>



Oh I love to see my calendar design on someone's door!



rumblytumbly said:


> Hi. Someone asked me to create blanks of a few cruise designs I had since I am not personalizing now. I thought I'd post them here in case anyone else wants to use them or customize them. I have a few more I can post later.



You are soooooo awesome.  I check your photobucket all the time and always find new things.  You are sooooooooooooooo awesome!


----------



## rumblytumbly

Brooklyn said:


> You are soooooo awesome.  I check your photobucket all the time and always find new things.  You are sooooooooooooooo awesome!




You are the one who is awesome and I still owe ya  - big time!


----------



## cyndifan

bobbi565 said:


>




That fish extender looks very familiar.  I bet I know who made it - a fellow DISer & friend of mine from church.


----------



## kvaday

dahuffy said:


> Oh, I love this one!



Is there any way you could put the Day family   Halloween 2008 on this for me?  I cant get the right sizes from any of these I try to use.  Thanks


----------



## kvaday

Gecko1 said:


> I'm still working on the shading, but these look pretty good.
> 
> I tried to match the white background to the white on the stateroom doors shown in everyones pictures. The idea is for it to look like Hook is coming through the door.





My girls LOVE this!!!  Could we use it for our Halloween cruise on the Magic?  If so could you please try to explain to me how to make it bigger without messing the pic up?  Thank you so much!


----------



## sue l

Does anyone know who makes the Disney cruise name badges???  I would love 3 made "Paul", "Susie" & "Betty".  Please let me know.  Sue L 



kvaday said:


> Is there any way you could put the Day family   Halloween 2008 on this for me?  I cant get the right sizes from any of these I try to use.  Thanks


----------



## Brooklyn

rumblytumbly said:


> You are the one who is awesome and I still owe ya  - big time!







kvaday said:


> Is there any way you could put the Day family   Halloween 2008 on this for me?  I cant get the right sizes from any of these I try to use.  Thanks



On which one???  The Captain Hook one???


----------



## Queenie

I've just bought a 6" x 8" magnetic photo sleeve - the type you can put on your fridge.  Will this be ok to put on the stateroom door?

We are going on our first ever cruise this Sept as part of our honeymoon to WDW after our wedding here in the UK.  We've never been on any kind of cruise before, not just Disney.  I'd love it if someone could make us a sign to go in the sleeve.  We are cruising on the Wonder from Sept 25th - 28th and our names are Sophie and Scott.  Our wedding theme is Cinderella's Coach so I'd love that to be included, but I also love that sand castle above!

Thank you!


----------



## bobbi565

Brooklyn said:


> Oh I love to see my calendar design on someone's door!



You actually made that one for a cruisemate of mine from my meet thread, and when I saw it posted here, I grabbed it for myself as well!   I love your stuff!



cyndifan said:


> That fish extender looks very familiar.  I bet I know who made it - a fellow DISer & friend of mine from church.



Who shall remain nameless!!!  I received a warning from the moderators for endorsing her work...but I LOVE it!


----------



## Zandy595

sue l said:


> Does anyone know who makes the Disney cruise name badges???  I would love 3 made "Paul", "Susie" & "Betty".  Please let me know.  Sue L


That would be Tom aka ImTooExcitedToSleep.  He'll probably see your post and get back to you.  If not you can PM him.


----------



## Brooklyn

bobbi565 said:


> You actually made that one for a cruisemate of mine from my meet thread, and when I saw it posted here, I grabbed it for myself as well!   I love your stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Who shall remain nameless!!!  I received a warning from the moderators for endorsing her work...but I LOVE it!



Oh yeah!  I am glad you used it!!!!

A warning???????



Queenie said:


> I've just bought a 6" x 8" magnetic photo sleeve - the type you can put on your fridge.  Will this be ok to put on the stateroom door?
> 
> We are going on our first ever cruise this Sept as part of our honeymoon to WDW after our wedding here in the UK.  We've never been on any kind of cruise before, not just Disney.  I'd love it if someone could make us a sign to go in the sleeve.  We are cruising on the Wonder from Sept 25th - 28th and our names are Sophie and Scott.  Our wedding theme is Cinderella's Coach so I'd love that to be included, but I also love that sand castle above!
> 
> Thank you!



Yes the 6x8 sleeve will work fine.


----------



## Zandy595

rumblytumbly said:


> Hi. Someone asked me to create blanks of a few cruise designs I had since I am not personalizing now. I thought I'd post them here in case anyone else wants to use them or customize them. I have a few more I can post later.


Those designs are beautiful!  Thank you so much for posting them.


----------



## jns

*Thank you for sharing these 
hopefully I'll be able to do something with them     *


rumblytumbly said:


> Hi. Someone asked me to create blanks of a few cruise designs I had since I am not personalizing now. I thought I'd post them here in case anyone else wants to use them or customize them. I have a few more I can post later.


----------



## kvaday

Brooklyn said:


> On which one???  The Captain Hook one???



  Yes the captain hook one and the tinker bell one.  I love those


----------



## cyndifan

bobbi565 said:


> Who shall remain nameless!!!  I received a warning from the moderators for endorsing her work...but I LOVE it!



Yep.  I've received the same type of warning.......before I learned better.   

Yours looks like the one I got from her.....I belive mine was the 'proto-type' she put together.  She does great work!


----------



## Gecko1

Kvaday, I have the original hook and tink you are asking about. The ones where the hook his head are seperate; I lifted those from the graphic I posted where he is breaking through the Peter Pan scenic picture. I have already enlarged his head and hook quite a bit to get it to about 4.5". I can likely get it an inch or two larger without too much loss of detail. Let me play with it a bit.

As far as the Tink graphic, what do you want on it?

I have let several people play with these graphics and change them. For some reason many of them have reduced the size. When you try to enlarge them after that, it can get quite grainy. Check the properties of the images. The original graphic of Tink was 4.4 x 5.5 when I got it. I cleaned it up and resized it to 8.5 x 10.2 with a border. I have seen some posts of this same graphic that are now around 2"!


----------



## cyndifan

Brooklyn said:


> Oh yeah!  I am glad you used it!!!!
> 
> *A warning???????*



Sent ya a pm about it.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Zandy595 said:


> That would be Tom aka ImTooExcitedToSleep.  He'll probably see your post and get back to you.  If not you can PM him.



 

The best bet is to PM me, that way your request doesn't get lost in a thread.


----------



## kvaday

Gecko1 said:


> Kvaday, I have the original hook and tink you are asking about. The ones where the hook his head are seperate; I lifted those from the graphic I posted where he is breaking through the Peter Pan scenic picture. I have already enlarged his head and hook quite a bit to get it to about 4.5". I can likely get it an inch or two larger without too much loss of detail. Let me play with it a bit.
> 
> As far as the Tink graphic, what do you want on it?
> 
> I have let several people play with these graphics and change them. For some reason many of them have reduced the size. When you try to enlarge them after that, it can get quite grainy. Check the properties of the images. The original graphic of Tink was 4.4 x 5.5 when I got it. I cleaned it up and resized it to 8.5 x 10.2 with a border. I have seen some posts of this same graphic that are now around 2"!




I was thinking having either our names (Kevin-Vanessa-Alexus-Gabrielle) on it or " The Days"    I also wanted to have Oct. 25, 2008 put on it.  We are going on the Magic.  Thanks so much.  I'm just really bad at all this stuff.   Thanks for your help!!  My girls are going to be so excited


----------



## coolmomof4

All signs are great.  Thanks so much.


----------



## coolmomof4

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> The best bet is to PM me, that way your request doesn't get lost in a thread.



I love the tags! Thanks you so much!


----------



## Gecko1

Kvaday, Here are a couple I threw together. If I have time tonight I will try to get you some more. I need to see what graphics I have on my other computer, can't find some that I thought I had on this one  

This is as large as I dare make Hook. It's getting a bit blurry. If I pushed any farther I would need to do some major work to it.


----------



## kvaday

Gecko1 said:


> Kvaday, Here are a couple I threw together. If I have time tonight I will try to get you some more. I need to see what graphics I have on my other computer, can't find some that I thought I had on this one
> 
> This is as large as I dare make Hook. It's getting a bit blurry. If I pushed any farther I would need to do some major work to it.




These are great!!!  Thank you so much.  My girls are so psyched!!


----------



## Gecko1

Vanessa (kvaday), Here is one more to help encourage your girls to smile for all of those Disney Photographers onboard.... on second thought maybe you don't want to show them!  

Enjoy your cruise


----------



## kvaday

Gecko1 said:


> Vanessa (kvaday), Here is one more to help encourage your girls to smile for all of those Disney Photographers onboard.... on second thought maybe you don't want to show them!
> 
> Enjoy your cruise



 WE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!  That sums us up, we are a pretty goofy family so that is perfect!  thanks so much.


----------



## cyndifan

Gecko1 said:


> Vanessa (kvaday), Here is one more to help encourage your girls to smile for all of those Disney Photographers onboard.... on second thought maybe you don't want to show them!
> 
> Enjoy your cruise



FUNNY!!  Are you able to do this one w/the name Emmie at the bottom?  My dd (5) would get a kick out of it.  She's always hamming for the camera.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

..mr. tom~ after going thru....20 albums..i finally found a picture 

..of the magic's bow....[ we also have had..some really nasty storms..

lately]. do you still..need one? [ i've to scan it..to photobucket].

..thanks, again...for the great name tags, ..are you related to 

walt?   


..dear brooklyn..ha!  ..dan yankees, eh? brooklyn...aren't they 

..decendants...."dodger..blue?  , 


..ok..so you're true yankees' fans?...we have a family..friend...
that used..to pitched..first, for the reds..than those darn yankees> 

don gull. ? ...let's..see...77 ' championship team? even..more trival..

..my oldest....sister...is married..to branch rickey's grandson...* used
to own..the brooklyn dodgers. isn't life funny?


----------



## Gecko1

Here you go..


----------



## cyndifan

Gecko1 said:


> Here you go..



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Gecko1

One I'm working on for our cruise...


----------



## Zandy595

That's a mighty skimpy top "Ariel" almost has on.


----------



## Dayub

Gecko1 said:


> Here you go..



Gecko1, Can you make one with the name Nicki on the bottom.

Thanks...


----------



## Gecko1

Dayub, Here is Nicki's


----------



## debsters41

Hello Gecko and other creative dissers!  I was wondering if I could get the princess 'smile' picture with Fofy in one corner and Emmi in the other.  If it isnt that much trouble I would like it twice, once with just the names and once with "Disney Wonder August 27, 2009" in the middle on the bottom.  Thanks in advance for anything you can do for us!


----------



## miztigg

all of these are awesome


----------



## Gecko1

Debster41, 
Wow Aug '09 and I thought I started pulling things together for the cruise early! Here are the graphics you asked for.


----------



## TiggerKing

Gecko1 said:


> One I'm working on for our cruise...



I absolutely love this graphic.   Do you have a version of this without the wording? TIA


----------



## cyndifan

Gecko1 said:


> Debster41,
> Wow Aug '09 and I thought I started pulling things together for the cruise early! Here are the graphics you asked for.



Your work is really nice, Gecko.  What program do you use?  I've just started to use Gimp & am struggling a bit.


----------



## Gecko1

cyndifan, Thanks for the compliment.
Mostly I use Jasc Software's Paint Shop Pro 7. I call it the poor mans Adobe Photo Shop.   It allows me to work the photos at a very detailed level. Sometimes I need to use some of the MS Office progams (MS Word & Power Point), but not too often. 
Font work is a learning process for me. I use fonts from dafont. On one computer I can outline and highlight my fonts, on another I can't! Same programs on both, it has to be a setting I have not found yet. I have yet to figure out creating photo masks from fonts. That can give you some nice graphic effects. One weekend I will sit down and teach myself!

TiggerKing, I have been getting in the habit of not spreading the base graphic. I tend to put several hours in each one. That one I am still working on and playing with the tone.


----------



## debsters41

Gecko1 said:


> Debster41,
> Wow Aug '09 and I thought I started pulling things together for the cruise early! Here are the graphics you asked for.



I know it's funny about being early, but when you think about it... We are really coming from far away and we are a family that doesn't really get to vacation much, much less do something along the scale of Disney and a mini cruise!  so, by planning and and 'getting ready' from now, it just sort of prolongs the enjoyment!   I love the graphics, and I look forward to making them!


----------



## Gecko1

As I was cruising through some graphic art / fan art today I came across this one! Very flat drawing and a bit amateurish , but you can't argue with the content! Made me Smile.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Gecko1 said:


> As I was cruising through some graphic art / fan art today I came across this one! Very flat drawing and a bit amateurish , but you can't argue with the content! Made me Smile.



Sure is better than I could ever dream of drawing.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

What could be done to give this some pizzazz?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I am just learning Photoshop, and I am betting a lot more can be done, but here is what I came up with:







Looks like my last few letters are a diffferent size and I need to fix that.


----------



## Dayub

Gecko1 said:


> Dayub, Here is Nicki's



Gecko1, 

Thanks a bunch.. My daughter is going to be surprised.

Deb


----------



## tiggrbaby

Very cool!  I haven't even figured out how to open to image in Photoshop, so you are waaaay ahead of me!


RweTHEREyet said:


> I am just learning Photoshop, and I am betting a lot more can be done, but here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my last few letters are a diffferent size and I need to fix that.


----------



## pixidustmom

Brooklyn, I made a request a while ago but you had some computer issues so I waited until I knew you were back up. I'm glad you are now.

I would applicate the one on a map with the days of the week.
2008
Nov 22  pc
Nov 23 cc
Nov 24 @ sea
Nov 25 Costa Maya
Nov 26 Cozumel
Nov 27 @ sea Thanksgiving
Nov 28 cc
Nov 29 pc
Thank you.


----------



## Deb T.

RweTHEREyet said:


> I am just learning Photoshop, and I am betting a lot more can be done, but here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my last few letters are a diffferent size and I need to fix that.



OMG!  Your caption made me laugh out loud!    Nice job!  I'd LOVE to have this graphic, but is there enough room to add Captain or Capt. in front of Hook?  TIA


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Here you go, Miss Deb, if you want anything else added, let me know.  Glad you like it.  I actually just put on there the very first thing I thought of.  Actually, I thought, "Even a Bad Pirate loves Good Room Service.", but I like your version better.


----------



## Deb T.

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here you go, Miss Deb, if you want anything else added, let me know.  Glad you like it.  I actually just put on there the very first thing I thought of.  Actually, I thought, "Even a Bad Pirate loves Good Room Service.", but I like your version better.



Thank you so much, Good Friend!    It looks AWESOME!!!!  Can't wait to put it on my door in just a few weeks!


----------



## MikiDisney

Hey guys I am looking for an image of Daisy Duck, maybe with a little attitude or on the beach but something where she is by herself.  I'm trying to make something for my daughter and I just can't seem to find the right Daisy.   Can anyone help? 
TIA


----------



## Gecko1

MikiDisney, I went through my clipart and checked fan art and graphics pages this morning. I could not find what you are looking for, it may just need to be put together from several other pieces.

On a side note; Let me tell you, I have never seen so many "adult" versions of a cartoon as I have this morning. It's a duck! What in the world is sexual about a duck?


----------



## MikiDisney

Gecko1 said:


> MikiDisney, I went through my clipart and checked fan art and graphics pages this morning. I could not find what you are looking for, it may just need to be put together from several other pieces.
> 
> On a side note; Let me tell you, I have never seen so many "adult" versions of a cartoon as I have this morning. It's a duck! What in the world is sexual about a duck?


 LOL! When I went looking on the net for Tinkerbell w/attitude you should have seen all the Tinkerbells in the "adult" version ! Poor Tink!
Thanks for checking on Daisy for me. Maybe you have another idea for what I am trying to do. My DDis 13, need I say more? Anyway, I am looking to do something for her like I did my DS(goofying around on the wonder) but the whole mood swing thing with Tink that I found didn't go over so well with her, again she IS 13!!! So i figured if I could find something else (not princess! again 13! ) for her that is not too childish but cute and funny but I just can't seem to find anything that is right that's when I can up with the Daisy thought. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks again


----------



## binky1

What about this?  It's the third one in.  (I don't know how to imbed images or I would have included it in this message).

http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/daisyduck.html

Good luck.


----------



## MikiDisney

binky1 said:


> What about this? It's the third one in. (I don't know how to imbed images or I would have included it in this message).
> 
> http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/daisyduck.html
> 
> Good luck.


 
Those are good, I just don't know how to make it big enough in word when I copy it over it gets all blurry


----------



## HiddenMickeys

I was only able to find a few...


----------



## MikiDisney

Thanks!
The bottom one throwing a fit looks very familar!


----------



## Zandy595

MikiDisney said:


> Hey guys I am looking for an image of Daisy Duck, maybe with a little attitude or on the beach but something where she is by herself.  I'm trying to make something for my daughter and I just can't seem to find the right Daisy.   Can anyone help?
> TIA


Brooklyn has some on her site.  http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Mad/


----------



## tinkryansmom

Gecko - Love the new artwork!!

When you are ever willing to share the Ariel graphic let me know we are cruising with a friend who is a HUGE Ariel fan and I would love to surprise her with that graphic on her door.

Keep up the good work all!!  I am going to begin working on door signs and tshirts for our upcoming cruise and y'all are giving me some great ideas!!


----------



## Family Loves Disney

Gecko1 said:


>



Can you repost this one without the wording on the bottom?  I appreciate it.


----------



## Family Loves Disney

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Can you make 4 for me?  Jim, Shannon, Justin, & Madison with Our First Disney Cruise 2009?


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

ok...i hope this helps....mr. tom, good buddy,


http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/disney-93024.jpg?t=1213070180


..oh, here's another..one..i hope..you like...[ or can use] 


http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/mrmerlin56/disney-93026.jpg?t=1213070293

..yep..that's ariel..could use more paint..on her seashells. too


----------



## Family Loves Disney

Olivia'sMom said:


> Here are pictures of my door and my parents door.



What is that hanging from the fish?  Is there a pattern for it with a supply list, so I could sew it myself?  It looks easy to do, I am a newbie when it comes to sewing.


----------



## Gecko1

tinkryansmom, What ship/date would you like on the Ariel?

Family Loves Disney, While I have given some blanks out, especially to those that have helped me along the way, I prefer to personalize. Especially on ones like that. It took quite a lot of work to get those (child breaking through/ hook breaking through) to what they are now. The original graphics I found appeared to be pictures of paintings. The files were small, blurred, and the color was off. Hours went in to each of them.


----------



## Gecko1

Computer Slip....Double Post....Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## Brooklyn

pixidustmom said:


> Brooklyn, I made a request a while ago but you had some computer issues so I waited until I knew you were back up. I'm glad you are now.
> 
> I would applicate the one on a map with the days of the week.
> 2008
> Nov 22  pc
> Nov 23 cc
> Nov 24 @ sea
> Nov 25 Costa Maya
> Nov 26 Cozumel
> Nov 27 @ sea Thanksgiving
> Nov 28 cc
> Nov 29 pc
> Thank you.


----------



## Brooklyn

pixidustmom said:


> Brooklyn, I made a request a while ago but you had some computer issues so I waited until I knew you were back up. I'm glad you are now.
> 
> I would applicate the one on a map with the days of the week.
> 2008
> Nov 22  pc
> Nov 23 cc
> Nov 24 @ sea
> Nov 25 Costa Maya
> Nov 26 Cozumel
> Nov 27 @ sea Thanksgiving
> Nov 28 cc
> Nov 29 pc
> Thank you.



If I missed anyone else please let me know.


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

Could I please get this one - Eastern Carribean June 6-13 2009

6th- boarding
7th at sea
8th-at sea?
9th St. Marteen
10th St Thomas/ St. John
11 at sea
12 Castaway Cay
13 Disembark


Thank yo so much


----------



## cyndifan

Hi, Brooklyn.

Could you please do us a treasure map calendar?  

7 night alternate western on Magic, September 27 - October 4

If there's any way you could put 'The Goodwin family' on it, that would be great.  (perhaps down the left side or at the bottom?)  It would lessen the chance it may walk away on its own during the cruise.  

27   Port Canaveral
28   CC
29   at sea
30   Costa Maya
1    Cozumel
2    at sea
3    CC

Thanks much!!!

I just looked at the last one you did - they have the same itinery just different dates!!


----------



## cyndifan

Family Loves Disney said:


> What is that hanging from the fish?  Is there a pattern for it with a supply list, so I could sew it myself?  It looks easy to do, I am a newbie when it comes to sewing.



That's called a 'fish extender'.  Many cruise meet threads arrange to do a gift exchange using the fish extenders (FE for short).  Its sorta like a 'secret santa' type of thing.  Some families give one gift out to all participating for the entire cruise, some give a gift for each day.  Its really up to the individual & the meet folks organizing things.  

There's several threads on the main board w/info on patterns & such.  Alternatively, there's a fellow DISer who creates these w/custom embroidery & sells them on ebay.


----------



## Grandma4ever

cyndifan said:


> Hi, Brooklyn.
> 
> Could you please do us a treasure map calendar?
> 
> 7 night alternate western on Magic, September 27 - October 4
> 
> If there's any way you could put 'The Goodwin family' on it, that would be great.  (perhaps down the left side or at the bottom?)  It would lessen the chance it may walk away on its own during the cruise.
> 
> 27th - Port Canaveral
> 28th - Castaway
> 29th - at sea
> 30th - Costa Maya
> 1st -  Cozumel
> 2nd -  at sea
> 3rd -  Castaway
> 4th - A very sad return home
> 
> Thanks much!!!
> 
> I just looked at the last one you did - they have the same itinery just different dates!!




Brooklyn, can you do one just like this one for me and put the names of Debbie, Sarah, Cheree and Desiree on it somewhere to keep it from walking.

Also need a second one begining with the above but adding the following. 

4th - Prepare for second leg of the jouney (Replace this for the 4th above)
5th - Key West
6th - at Sea
7th - Grand Caymen
8th - Cozumel
9th - at Sea
10th - Castaway
11th - A very sad return home

Please place the names of Lois and Janet also to keep it from walking.  We are doing a Back to back.  Thank you so much I just love the map graphic.  Lois


----------



## BDDisney

Gecko1 said:


> Dayub, Here is Nicki's



Gecko,

If it's not too much trouble can I get one of these with Taylor in the corner?

Thanks


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Hi Brooklyn,
I was wondering if you could make one for us. We are on the 7 day Mexican Riveira on June 29th-July 6th. Also June 29th we will be celebrating my 50th birthday.
We would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## Gecko1

BDDisney, No problem. I will try to get that done tonight.


----------



## pixidustmom

Brooklyn said:


>



Thank you so much!1 I do appreciated you taking the time to help.


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Magnet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Brooklyn or whoever does these great magnet graphics!!

I was wondering, if you have time to make a magnet for me. I'm do not know how to do this and I would so love to have one for our door. I'm not picky, something fun, maybe with a picture of Micky and the Magic ship. Or if you can do that cool map, that would be wonderful. We are sailing September 1 - 5, 2008. I can get you the days if this is something you can do. Our names are:

The Smith Family
Don, Barbara, Kellie and Taylor
September 1-5, 2008

Also, 

The Parks
David and Renee
September 1-5, 2008

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. I would be very grateful. Thank you for your time. This is a very nice thing that you do.   

Sincerely,

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## Family Loves Disney

Gecko1 said:


> tinkryansmom, What ship/date would you like on the Ariel?
> 
> Family Loves Disney, While I have given some blanks out, especially to those that have helped me along the way, I prefer to personalize. Especially on ones like that. It took quite a lot of work to get those (child breaking through/ hook breaking through) to what they are now. The original graphics I found appeared to be pictures of paintings. The files were small, blurred, and the color was off. Hours went in to each of them.



That is ok, I understand.  We are not sure when we are going yet.  I will PM you when we make our final reservation (I'm still researching times to go).  Would you be willing to personlize for me?


----------



## tinkryansmom

Gecko1 said:


> tinkryansmom, What ship/date would you like on the Ariel?



REALLY!!??  

Disney Wonder
Triple Dip 2008

That would be awesome!! Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## GGBacha

Hi Brooklyn.  I know this will sound crazy, but I can't remember if I have asked you to do something for me or not.  I saw where you had a countdown calendar in your pirate them posted several pages back.  Have you made one for the October 4-11 cruise?  If not, is there any way you could make one for my family?

I know you are swamped with requests, and will totally understand if you don't have time.  I honestly couldn't remember if I had asked you already or had just thought about it.   

Thanks,
Ginger


----------



## Gecko1

BDDisney, Here you go... Let me know it fits what you wanted. I was told the fonts on some of the earlier ones were too dark. I kind of think this might be too light... Let me know, or pick a font color!


----------



## Gecko1

TinkRyansMom, Since you are the first and caught me while I was still playing with this file.... you get to be the test subject. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Now based on a couple comments, I guess I need too work on making the sea shells larger  

First: The version I posted earlier






Next: I changed the lighting and shifted my colors.






And...: The lines seemed a bit hard. I softened her, though this has the side effect of causing too much loss of detail if you plan to enlarge.


----------



## tinkryansmom

Gecko1:  I will gladly be your guniea pig on this beautiful graphic.  Did you do the artwork yourself!!?? 

I agree with you assessment on the middle version - the picture seems "harder" somehow.

I will save this over to my "ideas" file and see if the detail is lost.


----------



## tinkryansmom

You know - I think the size is perfect so I won't enlarge it.  I did move it over and look at it 100% and I think its great!

Thank you so much!


----------



## dahuffy

I would love to find some graphics of "Thumper" and/or "Flower" from _Bambi._ Thumper used to be my DH's nickname when he was a kid.


----------



## Brooklyn

dahuffy said:


> I would love to find some graphics of "Thumper" and/or "Flower" from _Bambi._ Thumper used to be my DH's nickname when he was a kid.


----------



## Brooklyn

Grandma4ever said:


> Brooklyn, can you do one just like this one for me and put the names of Debbie, Sarah, Cheree and Desiree on it somewhere to keep it from walking.
> 
> Also need a second one begining with the above but adding the following.
> 
> 4th - Prepare for second leg of the jouney (Replace this for the 4th above)
> 5th - Key West
> 6th - at Sea
> 7th - Grand Caymen
> 8th - Cozumel
> 9th - at Sea
> 10th - Castaway
> 11th - A very sad return home
> 
> Please place the names of Lois and Janet also to keep it from walking.  We are doing a Back to back.  Thank you so much I just love the map graphic.  Lois



I am so confused....are Debbie, Sarah, Cheree and Desiree doing back to back or just Lois and Janet?  Do you want one calendar with all 14 days? Here is one I made with the 1st 4 people mentioned....


----------



## Brooklyn

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> Could I please get this one - Eastern Carribean June 6-13 2009
> 
> 6th- boarding
> 7th at sea
> 8th-at sea?
> 9th St. Marteen
> 10th St Thomas/ St. John
> 11 at sea
> 12 Castaway Cay
> 13 Disembark
> 
> 
> Thank yo so much


----------



## Brooklyn

cyndifan said:


> Hi, Brooklyn.
> 
> Could you please do us a treasure map calendar?
> 
> 7 night alternate western on Magic, September 27 - October 4
> 
> If there's any way you could put 'The Goodwin family' on it, that would be great.  (perhaps down the left side or at the bottom?)  It would lessen the chance it may walk away on its own during the cruise.
> 
> 27   Port Canaveral
> 28   CC
> 29   at sea
> 30   Costa Maya
> 1    Cozumel
> 2    at sea
> 3    CC
> 
> Thanks much!!!
> 
> I just looked at the last one you did - they have the same itinery just different dates!!


----------



## Brooklyn

hawaiian mickey said:


> Hi Brooklyn,
> I was wondering if you could make one for us. We are on the 7 day Mexican Riveira on June 29th-July 6th. Also June 29th we will be celebrating my 50th birthday.
> We would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> hawaiian mickey


----------



## flrickd

Brooklyn said:


>



Brooklyn, I know its a lony way off but could you do a calendar for us? My family really loves them. We will be on a 
7 Day Eastern Cruise Aug 15th 09 - Aug 22nd 09
15Th Saturday Port Canaveral-Casual
16TH Sunday At Sea Formal


----------



## Grandma4ever

Brooklyn said:


> I am so confused....are Debbie, Sarah, Cheree and Desiree doing back to back or just Lois and Janet?  Do you want one calendar with all 14 days? Here is one I made with the 1st 4 people mentioned....



That is perfect for my sister and nieces.  I am sorry, I was afraid I was not clear only Janet and I are doing the back to back for the 14 wonderful days.  Thank you sooo much.  Your work is great.


----------



## flrickd

Brooklyn, I know its a lony way off but could you do a calendar for us? My family really loves them. We will be on a 
7 Day Eastern Cruise Aug 15th 09 - Aug 22nd 09
15Th Saturday Port Canaveral-Casual
16TH Sunday At Sea Formal
17Th Monday At Sea Casual
18Th Tuseday Tortola Pirate Night
19TH Wendsday ST Thomas Casual
20Th Thursday At Sea Semi-Formal
21ST Friday Castaway Cay Casual 
22ND Saturday Home
Thanks in advance if you can do it. Also could you put Davis family on it so it mght not walk away.


----------



## cyndifan

Thanks so much, Brooklyn!!  It looks fabulous!!!


----------



## rumblytumbly

A few more blanks for anyone to use however you wish. 









































More in a few days...


----------



## LITTLEKID58

rumblytumbly said:


> A few more blanks for anyone to use however you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in a few days...



Kari

Txs so much for sharing...


----------



## MikiDisney

Thanks for sharing your work.   
Sure makes my life MUCH easier!


----------



## Brooklyn

RumblyTumbly - Thanks for Sharing!  You are so awesome!  I am determined to get that graphic right now!


----------



## BDDisney

Gecko1 said:


> BDDisney, Here you go... Let me know it fits what you wanted. I was told the fonts on some of the earlier ones were too dark. I kind of think this might be too light... Let me know, or pick a font color!



Thank you!    It's perfect!


----------



## SuJo

Gecko1,
   I saw this when looking for great door magnets and was wondering if you could do one for my daughters for our upcoming cruise.  The names are Stephanie and Katherine.  It is just such a great picture.

Thanks,
  Susan




Gecko1 said:


> Here you go..


----------



## Yensidfan

Brooklyn said:


>




Hi Brooklyn,
I was wondering if you could make a calendar for us. We are on the 7 day Mexican Riviera on July 27th-August 3rd. We will be celebrating the DCL 10th Anniversary of the Disney Magic on July 30th.  Could you add something like "The Colletti Family Celebrates The Disney Magic's 10th Anniversary."  
Thank you. We would really appreciate it.

Faith


----------



## nikkistevej

flrickd said:


> Brooklyn, I know its a lony way off but could you do a calendar for us? My family really loves them. We will be on a
> 7 Day Eastern Cruise Aug 15th 09 - Aug 22nd 09
> 15Th Saturday Port Canaveral-Casual
> 16TH Sunday At Sea Formal
> 17Th Monday At Sea Casual
> 18Th Tuseday Tortola Pirate Night
> 19TH Wendsday ST Thomas Casual
> 20Th Thursday At Sea Semi-Formal
> 21ST Friday Castaway Cay Casual
> 22ND Saturday Home
> Thanks in advance if you can do it. Also could you put Davis family on it so it mght not walk away.



Can I get one with the same info- date and all- with The Johnson Family. Thanks in advance. These are awesome!!


----------



## nikkistevej

Gecko1 said:


> BDDisney, Here you go... Let me know it fits what you wanted. I was told the fonts on some of the earlier ones were too dark. I kind of think this might be too light... Let me know, or pick a font color!



Can I get 2 of them made, 1 with the name Jordan, the other Nikki. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gecko1

This seems to be a popular one with the girls! I think this covers the current requests...


----------



## dahuffy

Brooklyn said:


>



My that was quick! Just trying to think of somethig "cute' and "catchy" to have printed on them besides our names!

We'll be on the Magic for the Eastbound Repo in Aug.

Kevin/Thumper
Debi/Flower


----------



## uncw89

flrickd said:


> Brooklyn, I know its a lony way off but could you do a calendar for us? My family really loves them. We will be on a
> 7 Day Eastern Cruise Aug 15th 09 - Aug 22nd 09
> 15Th Saturday Port Canaveral-Casual
> 16TH Sunday At Sea Formal
> 17Th Monday At Sea Casual
> 18Th Tuseday Tortola Pirate Night
> 19TH Wendsday ST Thomas Casual
> 20Th Thursday At Sea Semi-Formal
> 21ST Friday Castaway Cay Casual
> 22ND Saturday Home
> Thanks in advance if you can do it. Also could you put Davis family on it so it mght not walk away.



Could I get this as well, same dates either blank or with the Hiett family on it. THANKS!!!


----------



## pixidustmom

Brooklyn said:


>



Hi Brooklyn, there is a change in the itinerary from DCL. We will not be going to Costa Maya after all, but it's been changed to Grand Cayman. So please would you make me a new one please?
Sorry but it's not my fault this time.


----------



## cyndifan

Brooklyn said:


>




Brooklyn,

As before, thanks so much.

We've just learned that our cruise will NOT be going to Costa Maya after all.  Could you please put Grand Cayman in place of Costa Maya?  (Everything else, including family name, stays the same.)

27  Port Canaveral
28  Castaway Cay
29  at sea
30  Grand Cayman
1    Cozumel
2    at sea
3    Castaway Cay
4    A Very Sad Return Home

Thank you very much for tweaking this for us.


----------



## Yensidfan

Gecko1 said:


> BDDisney, Here you go... Let me know it fits what you wanted. I was told the fonts on some of the earlier ones were too dark. I kind of think this might be too light... Let me know, or pick a font color!




We love this design. Can you please do one for Courtney and one for Faith.
Thanks we really appreciate it.


----------



## RonnieJo66

love love love it!


May I please request one with the names "RJ & Johnnie"  on it


 Thank you SO very much!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

Brooklyn said:


> I am so confused....are Debbie, Sarah, Cheree and Desiree doing back to back or just Lois and Janet?  Do you want one calendar with all 14 days? Here is one I made with the 1st 4 people mentioned....




Add us to the disappointed group Not going to Costa Maya.  Can you please make a change in that port to Grand Cayman?  I am so sorry your work is awesome.  TIA,  Lois


----------



## Yensidfan

Brooklyn

I see you are sailing Mexican Riviera this coming week on the Magic. We will be sailing the Magic to the Mexican Riviera on July 27th. I put in a request for a calendar yesterday and I understand if you are to busy with the trip coming up. I hope you have a great time and I look forward to hearing all about it. Thanks again.

Faith


----------



## Brooklyn

Hi Everyone!  I am going to have to fulfill everyone's request when I get back from my cruise.  If I have time tomorrow night I will try to work on some.

If anyone has a request while I am gone plase PM me.  It will be the only way I can keep track of everyone.  If you have already posted a requested I have it noted and it will be completed.

Thanks!


----------



## fltink

I saw on someone's page, the Survivor Graphic, which said, "Out Eat, Out Drink, Out Cruise". I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get that? Thanks!


----------



## cyndifan

Brooklyn said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am going to have to fulfill everyone's request when I get back from my cruise.  If I have time tomorrow night I will try to work on some.
> 
> If anyone has a request while I am gone plase PM me.  It will be the only way I can keep track of everyone.  If you have already posted a requested I have it noted and it will be completed.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks so much, Brooklyn.  Have fun on your cruise!!


----------



## tiggrbaby

Have a great cruise!



Brooklyn said:


> Hi Everyone! I am going to have to fulfill everyone's request when I get back from my cruise. If I have time tomorrow night I will try to work on some.
> 
> If anyone has a request while I am gone plase PM me. It will be the only way I can keep track of everyone. If you have already posted a requested I have it noted and it will be completed.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tinkryansmom

Brooklyn have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## NotSoLittleMermaid

Brooklyn said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am going to have to fulfill everyone's request when I get back from my cruise.
> Thanks!



Brooklyn, have a great time on your cruise!  Thanks for all the work you've shared!


----------



## bobbi565

Brooklyn said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am going to have to fulfill everyone's request when I get back from my cruise.  If I have time tomorrow night I will try to work on some.
> 
> If anyone has a request while I am gone plase PM me.  It will be the only way I can keep track of everyone.  If you have already posted a requested I have it noted and it will be completed.
> 
> Thanks!



Have a Magical vacation, Brooklyn!  You've earned it!


----------



## DisneyMommy1022

Geck01, can you please make me one of these princess magnets made for my girls??? I would be your best friend!! Their names are Courtney and Hailey. Thank you so much!


----------



## uncw89

Brooklynn, Have a great time on your cruise!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Brooklyn said:


>


Thank you so much for the beautiful calender!!!!

Much mahalos,

hawaiian mickey


----------



## MikiDisney

Brooklyn,
I hope you have a magical  vacation and a huge thank  you for what you have done for all of us here!!!!


----------



## SuJo

That was great, thank you so much, the girls are going to love it.  



Gecko1 said:


> This seems to be a popular one with the girls! I think this covers the current requests...


----------



## rumblytumbly

Stephanie, 

Have a great cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyMommy1022

Gecko1 said:


> This seems to be a popular one with the girls! I think this covers the current requests...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind making 2 for me?
> #1  Name: Courtney, Hailey, & Kristen
> #2 Name: Bethany
> 
> Thanks in advance!
Click to expand...


----------



## HiddenMickeys

Have fun Brooklyn!

Hey peeps. Been playing around tonight with the kids in paintshop. We're not sure if we'll use this, but figured we would put it up here in case someone else wanted to.


----------



## Gecko1

I think this will catch us up... Let me know if I missed anyone or if something is not quite right.

Happy Father's Day to all the other Dads out there.


----------



## ScotnSteph

HiddenMickeys,

I love your goofin around picture. Very creative.

Stephanie


----------



## giz89

Hey Gecko1...

I love the picture of Ariel that you posted.  She is my daughter's favorite character.  Do you have the picture without the writing?

Thanks...
liz


----------



## RonnieJo66

thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## cmom

Brooklyn, If and when you are making more maps I would like two for my family. It is a suprise for all but my husband and I think this would be great to add to the suprise.  I would like one with the following names, 

Rick, Marie, Max , Alex     Disney Magic, Nov 29th - Dec 5th

The second for my parents . Chuck and Grace

The following are the ports.  I dont need the names on it if that add a lot of extra work

29th  Port Canaveral
30th Key West
31st  At Sea
1st  Grand Cayman
2nd Cozumel
3rd  At Sea
4th  Castaway Cay


                             Thank you thank you thank you
5th Port Canerval


----------



## Zandy595

cmom said:


> Brooklyn, If and when you are making more maps I would like two for my family. It is a suprise for all but my husband and I think this would be great to add to the suprise.  I would like one with the following names,
> 
> Rick, Marie, Max , Alex     Disney Magic, Nov 29th - Dec 5th
> 
> The second for my parents . Chuck and Grace
> 
> The following are the ports.  I dont need the names on it if that add a lot of extra work
> 
> 29th  Port Canaveral
> 30th Key West
> 31st  At Sea
> 1st  Grand Cayman
> 2nd Cozumel
> 3rd  At Sea
> 4th  Castaway Cay
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you
> 5th Port Canerval


Brooklyn posted this before she went on her cruise.  Make sure you PM her so she doesn't miss your request when she gets back.  


Brooklyn said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am going to have to fulfill everyone's request when I get back from my cruise.  If I have time tomorrow night I will try to work on some.
> 
> *If anyone has a request while I am gone plase PM me.  It will be the only way I can keep track of everyone.*  If you have already posted a requested I have it noted and it will be completed.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Gecko1

liz (giz89), How about this for your cruise. I generally don't post the base graphics that I put time into, but I don't mind personalizing them for you.


----------



## cmom

Thankyou . I must of missed it while going through to see all the great art. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## go2cindys

Hi all,

First of all, I am in awe of all these wonderful graphics.  I have several disney gif files, etc but only know how to insert them in e-mails or enlarge them and print them out.  I have both word perfect (my choice for word processing) and microsoft word which has paint shop.  I plan on getting photo shop sometime soon.  I was able to pull up some of my pictures but I don't know how to insert text.  I used to do this years ago when I was working but it is now resting in a dead part of my brain.   

My family is taking me (grandma) on our first cruise -4 day DD leaving Aug 24, 2008.  I would love to surprise especially my dgs 12 and dgd 8 (and my dd and dsil) with door art (we have 2 connecting cabins 6600 & 6602 - anyone stayed in these before?).   

Any help would be wonderful. 

Thanks,
Janet


----------



## giz89

Thank you so much Janet!  I really appreciate it.  My daughter is going to love it.


----------



## Gecko1

Janet, your best bet is to cruise through the entire thread (pack a light lunch & drink; it's a long thread!). Many graphics are already posted that you can copy and use. If you want some personalized with names, dates, ports, ship, etc., then make specific requests to someone whos graphics style you liked. There are many here who will gladly try helping you make your grandkids cruise that little bit more special. Each of us have our own style and way of doing things, we would need to know what you are looking for in your graphics. - Rick (Gecko1)



go2cindys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First of all, I am in awe of all these wonderful graphics.  I have several disney gif files, etc but only know how to insert them in e-mails or enlarge them and print them out.  I have both word perfect (my choice for word processing) and microsoft word which has paint shop.  I plan on getting photo shop sometime soon.  I was able to pull up some of my pictures but I don't know how to insert text.  I used to do this years ago when I was working but it is now resting in a dead part of my brain.
> 
> My family is taking me (grandma) on our first cruise -4 day DD leaving Aug 24, 2008.  I would love to surprise especially my dgs 12 and dgd 8 (and my dd and dsil) with door art (we have 2 connecting cabins 6600 & 6602 - anyone stayed in these before?).
> 
> Any help would be wonderful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Janet


----------



## Gecko1

Your welcome.... I think  
Never been called Janet before  
Rick (Gecko1)



giz89 said:


> Thank you so much Janet!  I really appreciate it.  My daughter is going to love it.


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## MMLong3996

I'm hoping to take our first Disney cruise in April 2009 and I've been reading this forum ALL day - shhh! don't tell my boss! - and the magnets are new to me and I'm in awe of the work I've seen!!!  I've saved a few so I can ask the "artist" to create a masterpiece for us when it gets closer to our time.  But, wow - the work is fantastic!!!


----------



## "Got Disney"

subscribing...Brooklyn I have sent you a PM...hope your cruise Rocked 
Thanks everyone for all the great magnit ideas....will be using some of them on my door


----------



## Gecko1

Ok, all you Peter Pan fans. I took a run through some fan art and graphics this time looking for Peter Pan. Here are a few I came across. I have not ajusted anything yet, I will likely add frames, adjust colors, add text, etc. But for now, here are some that caught my eye.


----------



## Dcanoli

Gecko1 said:


>



Wow!  Those are some great pictures!  Where did you find them?  On-line somewhere?


----------



## Grandma4ever

AWESOME Peter Pan Pictures.


----------



## Gecko1

I am a member of several different online graphics sites. Every once in a while I will spend an hour skimming through these sites and the internet at large. The trick is deciding what you are looking for and conducting detailed searches.


----------



## "Got Disney"

I am a Tink fan and they are really nice pictures of PP with tink....thanks


----------



## disneyfinatics

This site has some good clipart.  Just make sure you click on the picture to enlarge it before you save or it saves small.  Trust me on this! http://www.disneyclips.com/  go to the movies section & click on peter pan.


----------



## go2cindys

WOW!  I love the Peter Pan graphics, especially the ones with Tink.  My DD, DGD, and I especially love Tink.

Janet


----------



## Gecko1

For those that sent PM's recently. 
Oh, and one of my favorite graphics of Tink for all those Tink people
Warning: Very detailed = Very Large File





This one looks a bit crowded now that I look at it. Let me know if you want some changes


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Gecko, I can't wait to see what you do with the second image.  That one is just adorable.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

Nice tink pic.  

Nothing special, but I was just playing around with some filters and settings with some pics from the pic of the day thread, and thought someone may like these:


----------



## DisneyDudet

Quick Question...

Which Mickey Head from Home Depot's paint department is the Dis Green?  Sonic Boom or Alien Green?


----------



## "Got Disney"

HiddenMickeys said:


> Nice tink pic.
> 
> Nothing special, but I was just playing around with some filters and settings with some pics from the pic of the day thread, and thought someone may like these:


 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I love these and that TINK Gecko Rocks  

Toooooo many magnits not enough door space


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

DisneyDudet said:


> Quick Question...
> 
> Which Mickey Head from Home Depot's paint department is the Dis Green?  Sonic Boom or Alien Green?



Alien Green


----------



## DisneyMommy1022

Gecko1 said:


> I think this will catch us up... Let me know if I missed anyone or if something is not quite right.
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all the other Dads out there.



Thanks, They look awesome!


----------



## aiken4mickey

HiddenMickeys said:


> Nice tink pic.
> 
> Nothing special, but I was just playing around with some filters and settings with some pics from the pic of the day thread, and thought someone may like these:




I LOVE your pictures!!!   Really Really "Wonder"ful!! Speaking of The Wonder...would it be possible to have one for the Wonder too?

Thanks!!


----------



## suezyq50

bevtoy said:


>



Do you mind sharing where you found these?  Thanks


----------



## Zandy595

suezyq50 said:


> Do you mind sharing where you found these?  Thanks


I just did a Yahoo image search and found many of those pictures.  Type in search words "disney princess".


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## Brooklyn

Here was our door.....


----------



## PerTrainer

RweTHEREyet said:


> I hope you don't mind, I borrowed your underwater picture and came up with this:


 
How do I change this room # to 1037?  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## PerTrainer

Brooklyn said:


>


 
Is there any way that I can get a blank one or have the name changed to Vaden and the ship changed to the Wonder?

*Nevermind, I found a blank one!!  Thanks anyway!!*


----------



## PerTrainer

Brooklyn said:


>


 
Can this map be used for a 4 night on the Wonder?  We just have Nassau, Castaway Cay and an At Sea day.  I would appreciate it if it can be done.  We are sailing September 14th-18th.  Maybe a line could be taken up with our name..The Vadens


----------



## jship210

Hey Brooklyn, Welcome Back, how was it?
Hope you had a great time. See many of your magnet designs?:


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Here you go.  It may be a little different as the original was lost, and I had to reconstruct from an earlier version:  






Boy that came out small. Let me see what happened.

Well, I loaded it to PhotoBucket for the second time, and it is not coming out any larger.  On my end this is 9" wide.  If it doesn't print out a large size for you, let meknow and I will e-mail it to you directly if you want.


----------



## Zandy595

Great door Stephanie.  I hope you had a great cruise.



  How does everyone get their signs so big?  When I save them in photobucket they aren't as big as the original.  Why is that?


----------



## PerTrainer

RweTHEREyet said:


> Here you go. It may be a little different as the original was lost, and I had to reconstruct from an earlier version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy that came out small. Let me see what happened.
> 
> Well, I loaded it to PhotoBucket for the second time, and it is not coming out any larger. On my end this is 9" wide. If it doesn't print out a large size for you, let meknow and I will e-mail it to you directly if you want.


 
It doesn't come out big enough.  I will PM you my email address.  Thank you so much for sending it to me.


----------



## dredick

Ashley, i just emailed it to you, it should be bigger.


----------



## dredick

PerTrainer said:


> Is there any way that I can get a blank one or have the name changed to Vaden and the ship changed to the Wonder?
> 
> *Nevermind, I found a blank one!! Thanks anyway!!*


I emailed you...it's done


----------



## PerTrainer

mishoe01 said:


> I don't mean to ask a stupid ? but where/how do you print something like this out? Is this something that can be printed out at home, or do you need to go somewhere?
> 
> TIA!


 
Can you redo this with Wonder in place of Magic??  I would really appreciate it!!  It is a great magnet design!! 

*It is the Pirate collage.  I have tried to copy and paste the pic but have not been able to.  I will keep trying.*

*Nevermind, I found this one.  Thanks anyway!!*


----------



## suezyq50

Bev toy:  I found them and thanks.  When I copy and paste, I get half pictures. How do you get the full picture?  Thanks again.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Stephanie

You door came out awesome.. TFS


----------



## tiggrbaby

Love the door!  Hope your trip was magical, too!


Brooklyn said:


> Here was our door.....


----------



## momtoAandZ

Brooklyn, we will be on the June 29th sailing of the Magic.  Can you make this calendar for us with those dates?  (Sorry I don't know how to link a picture, it is the one with the pirate map which lists where you are each day of the week during the cruise.  (It's the picture in post # 1653)


----------



## cocowum

Brooklyn said:


> Here was our door.....



Hey Brooklyn, any chance I could use that fab 5 happy birthday door sign? and the fab6(?) sign without your names. They're AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn

cocowum said:


> Hey Brooklyn, any chance I could use that fab 5 happy birthday door sign? and the fab6(?) sign without your names. They're AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## cocowum

Thanks so MUCH!!!!!


----------



## "Got Disney"

Hi Brooklyn welcome back...how was your cruise we cant wait till we go in July. I wanted to know if you could make us a calender...we are on the Mexican Riviera same as you but from July 27th-August 3....We are the Campbell Family  if you can that would be great....I do not have a good photoshop so mine come out nothing at all like yours....yours are buuuuuutiful    Thanks


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## cyndifan

Hi, Brooklyn.  Welcome back!!  I'm sure you had a fantastic time on your cruise.  The new kiddo pics in your siggy are really cute.

I posted a request for your 'services' right about the time you were getting ready to leave for your cruise.  I know how easy it is for things to get lost on the boards.  

Could you please re-do the treasure map you made for us?  We're one of the groups NOT going to Costa Maya, instead going to Grand Cayman.  The info is all in post #1597 on pg 107.  I think one of our cruise mates posted a similar request right after mine.  

As always THANK YOU for doing this for us!!!   

Rhonda G


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## MMLong3996

For those of you in the Central FL area or those that live near an AC Moore (craft store) that might be going out of business, I found some fabulous scrapbook paper that has large enough Disney images and words that can be cut, laminated and used for great magnets/door decorations!!  I'm so excited and they only cost me a few cents each!!!!!  I also found 4x6 magnetic frames to decorate, too.

I haven't even paid my deposit yet but I'm already planning how my doors will be decorated!!!


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## cyndifan

That was really fast!!

Thanks again, Brooklyn.


----------



## momtoAandZ

Brooklyn,

Thank you so much for posting the map/calendar for the June 29th sailing of the Magic.  I tried to do it myself, but couldn't get it to work.  

Thank you for all you do for everyone!  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brooklyn

momtoAandZ said:


> Brooklyn,
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the map/calendar for the June 29th sailing of the Magic.  I tried to do it myself, but couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Thank you for all you do for everyone!  It is greatly appreciated.



I am just glad that you got it before you left.  I was worried you would not see the post in time.


----------



## Yensidfan

Brooklyn said:


>




Thanks Brooklyn. The calendar looks great. Glad you had a great time on your cruise and we can't wait to do it next month.

Faith


----------



## giz89

Brooklyn...really love the skull and crossbones over the dcl symbol.  Can you share that?


----------



## flrickd

Brooklyn said:


> Thanks from the Davis Family, glad to hear you had a great trip and my DD's are sending you some pixiedust


----------



## Brooklyn

NO, I won't share....j/k!!!     Here are a few others too.


----------



## mollygirl13

I have been sittng here all afternoon with my Boston Terrier, Buddy by my side, enjoying all of these posts & pictures!!!
Brooklyn, you are very talented.  
I was wondering if you would be able to make my husband and I one of your fantastic calendars?? Here is our info:

Chris & Jacquelyn Wetzel
Disney Magic
October 4-11, 2008



Saturday, October 4 Port Canaveral  

 Sunday, October 5 Key West  

 Monday, October 6 At Sea  

 Tuesday, October 7 Grand Cayman  

 Wednesday, October 8 Cozumel  

 Thursday, October 9 At Sea  

 Friday, October 10 Castaway Cay  

 Saturday, October 11 We're going to Disney World!!



Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!  
JW


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## dredick

Brooklyn said:


>


Hey, that's my cruise!!  Can i please have one w/ the Redicks on it  Thanks!


----------



## mollygirl13

Awesome!! Many, many thanks.

Chris & Jacquelyn Wetzel


----------



## Grandma4ever

mollygirl13 said:


> Awesome!! Many, many thanks.
> 
> Chris & Jacquelyn Wetzel




Ditto.  Our Calender is AWESOME!!!  Thank you so very much.  I love it.  Lois


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## mollygirl13

Grandma4ever said:


> Ditto.  Our Calender is AWESOME!!!  Thank you so very much.  I love it.  Lois




Hi Lois,

Good to see ya over here!!


----------



## dredick

Brooklyn said:


>


----------



## PerTrainer

Brooklyn said:


>


 
Thank you soooo much for getting this done for me!!!  It looks great!  You stay very busy don't you?!


----------



## rumblytumbly

Brooklyn said:


> Here was our door.....



Welcome back Stephanie! The door looks great and the pictures in your siggie are so cute. Glad you had a fun time! 

Kari


----------



## suezyq50

Brooklyn: Can I jump on?  Like post #1686
Magic:May 16-23, 2009  
 The Decker's  10th Anniversary
Saturday, October 4 Port Canaveral 

Sunday, October 5 Key West 

Monday, October 6 At Sea 

Tuesday, October 7 Grand Cayman 

Wednesday, October 8 Cozumel 

Thursday, October 9 At Sea 

Friday, October 10 Castaway Cay 

Saturday, October 11 Until We Meet Again

May I have a second one that says The Johnson's?

Thanks.  You do incredible work.


----------



## dahuffy

Brooklyn said:


>



Love these Pics!!  
Could you please put "Debi" on Flower and "Kevin" on Thumper for me.
Thank you dear.


----------



## nikkistevej

Thanks so much for the Johnson family map, it looks great!!


----------



## "Got Disney"

Brooklyn said:


> Here was our door.....


 

Love your door...do you have the Hot Peppers and if so could we get a picture to print out.....pleasssssssssse ....they are way cool  gain so many great ideas


----------



## Brooklyn

[QUOTE="Got Disney";25866249]Love your door...do you have the Hot Peppers and if so could we get a picture to print out.....pleasssssssssse ....they are way cool  gain so many great ideas [/QUOTE]

the stuff with the gliter all came from party city.  they were in a pack of like 10 little items for cheap.

I do not have a pic of them but if you can't find them I could always try to scan them.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Brooklyn said:


> the stuff with the gliter all came from party city. they were in a pack of like 10 little items for cheap.
> 
> I do not have a pic of them but if you can't find them I could always try to scan them.


 
When you got them at Party City did you just scan them or were they already magnits....or did you attach them to the door another way.  Like you I am from Ca. and have Party Citys close to me


----------



## Brooklyn

[QUOTE="Got Disney";25866451]When you got them at Party City did you just scan them or were they already magnits....or did you attach them to the door another way.  Like you I am from Ca. and have Party Citys close to me[/QUOTE]

I make all of my magnets using my xyron machine.  It is used in scrapbooking.  It places laminate on the front and a magnet on the back.  If you do not have a xyron ask a friend who scrapbooks.  Just offer to buy a cartridge (about $15 with a joanns or michaels coupon) and use it.  The quality is better then magnetic paper.  

If you do not have access to xyrom machine I would just buy a roll of magnetic tape (I got mine cheap at oriental trading) and place strips on the back.  I had to do that for some of the stuff on our other stateroom door which I did not get a pic of.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Brooklyn said:


> I make all of my magnets using my xyron machine. It is used in scrapbooking. It places laminate on the front and a magnet on the back. If you do not have a xyron ask a friend who scrapbooks. Just offer to buy a cartridge (about $15 with a joanns or michaels coupon) and use it. The quality is better then magnetic paper.
> 
> If you do not have access to xyrom machine I would just buy a roll of magnetic tape (I got mine cheap at oriental trading) and place strips on the back. I had to do that for some of the stuff on our other stateroom door which I did not get a pic of.


 
thanks I do have a friend that owns a scrapbooking store.  But could also just cut it out and glue it to the back of the magnet paper.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Brooklyn said:


> I make all of my magnets using my xyron machine.  It is used in scrapbooking.  It places laminate on the front and a magnet on the back.  If you do not have a xyron ask a friend who scrapbooks.  Just offer to buy a cartridge (about $15 with a joanns or michaels coupon) and use it.  The quality is better then magnetic paper.
> 
> If you do not have access to xyrom machine I would just buy a roll of magnetic tape (I got mine cheap at oriental trading) and place strips on the back.  I had to do that for some of the stuff on our other stateroom door which I did not get a pic of.



O.K., I googled xyron and came up with several machines.  Which one is it that laminates and puts magnets on the back, or is it the cartridge you use that determines that?  If they aren't too terribly expensive, I would love to have one.


----------



## Brooklyn

RweTHEREyet said:


> O.K., I googled xyron and came up with several machines.  Which one is it that laminates and puts magnets on the back, or is it the cartridge you use that determines that?  If they aren't too terribly expensive, I would love to have one.



I have the xyron 900.  At the time it was the largest one but I think there is one larger now.  I got it so I could put 81/2 x 11 sheets through it without a problem.  I can't remember how much the michine actually is.  The cartridges are the bigger expense.  The best thing to do is use the 40% off coupons at Joanns or Michaels.  

You can get the smaller ones but then everything has to be cut down to that size.  It is a really neat little machine.  I use it for scrapbooking, magnets, school projects for my DD.  It was sooooooooooo many uses!


----------



## Brooklyn

We are leaving again this morning and will not be home much till next Tuesday.  If you have any special requests please PM them to me.  Most likely I will not get to them till after we return on Tuesday.  I had so many to catch up on between the boards and PM's.  If I missed anyone please let me know.

Scrapbookqueen....I have your requests and will complete them when I return.  

Also Ginger, I can do your countdown calendar when I return too.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## giz89

Thanks for sharing Brooklyn!  As always....your stuff is too cute!


----------



## KayR

Brooklyn said:


>



These are so cool, and i don't want to be the only person on the cruise without one!  Could I please ask if you could do one for the 8/15/08 cruise itinerary for The Robinson Family.  I would really appreciate it, and big, big, big "thank you" in advance.  

-Kay


----------



## cmom

For Brooklyn when she gets back.

I wanted to say thanks for the calander you made for my parents. ( Chuck and Grace)  It looks great except the dates on the left are not correct with the dates we are going.  Nov29th -Dec 5th .If its not to hard to fix great. If so then I dont care I love it anyways and will make it work. I didnt see the one for my family. The Jones Family . Did I miss it? 

I hope you had a great time.


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## GGBacha

Thanks in advance Brooklyn!  Have a great trip.

Ginger


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Thank you so much.  I really appreciate your help!!!!!

Sincerely,

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Zandy595 said:


>



So cute, with the signatures.  Did you add them?  I think I have seen that picture before, but I sure don't remember the signatures.  That's adorable.


----------



## mollygirl13

Does anyone have any graphics of Lilo & Stitch (or just Stitch by himself) that would be good for a Disney Cruise???? 
If so, I was wondering if someone could personalize one for me?
Jacquelyn & Chris
Disney Magic
October 4-11, 2008

TIA<
JW


----------



## Zandy595

RweTHEREyet said:


> So cute, with the signatures.  Did you add them?  I think I have seen that picture before, but I sure don't remember the signatures.  That's adorable.


No, I didn't add the signatures.  I found it on a TA site.



mollygirl13 said:


> Does anyone have any graphics of Lilo & Stitch (or just Stitch by himself) that would be good for a Disney Cruise????
> If so, I was wondering if someone could personalize one for me?
> Jacquelyn & Chris
> Disney Magic
> October 4-11, 2008
> 
> TIA<
> JW


Brooklyn has some great pictures on her site.  http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Lilo%20and%20Stitch/

And I just found this one.  It's a scan of a 3-D postcard so the image isn't totally clear.


----------



## mizcolon

hello........................ImTooExcitedtoSleep

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello... i was referred to you by other DIS members to make door magnets.  I new to this, so I dont know how this works.  I would really appreciate it if you could do some for me and my family as we are going on our Disney cruise 7/31.

I am Cheron
DH is Donald
DD is Daysha
DD is Kaylee


Not sure what designs you have but I am willing to be surprised...

THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizcolon

alos, where can i get the mickey ears and other disney magnets for the cabin door???  

Thanks


----------



## MTMom

Dear ImTooExcitedToSleep,

I also found this thread through another DIS-er.  Any chance you might make up some Disney magnets for my family?  Our cruise is July 31!

Annetta - DW
Lance - DH
Lindsay - DD (14)
Luke - DS (12)

Thank you!
Annetta in Arkansas


----------



## "Got Disney"

mizcolon said:


> alos, where can i get the mickey ears and other disney magnets for the cabin door???
> 
> Thanks


 


mcraft17 said:


> Also not sure if it has been posted here or not but here are the ears to put around the door number.


 


mcraft17 said:


> I don't have the sorcerer hat but here are the ones I do have....


 


cruisecrzy said:


> quote]


----------



## karibritt01

Hi Jacquelyn!     I found a couple on photobucket that you might like.


----------



## "Got Disney"

For those of you that have not scrolled back to the first pages in a long time there are some great magnits there that have not come up in a long time  

For thoses looking for tom I paged him in our cruise thread to let him know he is wanted...


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

[QUOTE="Got Disney";25901611]For those of you that have not scrolled back to the first pages in a long time there are some great magnits there that have not come up in a long time  

For thoses looking for tom I paged him in our cruise thread to let him know he is wanted...[/QUOTE]

Ok, it's not enough that you harrass me on our meet thread, but you gotta come over hear in the magnet thread too?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## "Got Disney"

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Ok, it's not enough that you harrass me on our meet thread, but you gotta come over hear in the magnet thread too?!?!?!?!?!


 
AHHHHH life is great isnt it  now be quiet and get to work with those  much needed magnets


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Got Disney";25901884]AHHHHH life is great isnt it :rotfl2: now be quiet and get to work with those  much needed magnets  [URL="*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS said:
			
		

> [/URL]



Yes, ma'am.


----------



## andriade

Brooklyn-If you have any spare time, could you make one of the Welcome Aboard signs for my family.  We are on the August 10-17 Mexican Riviera Cruise on the Magic.  Can you personalize it for the Leahy Family.  Thanks soooo much.

By the way, I have major door envy!


----------



## mollygirl13

karibritt01 said:


> Hi Jacquelyn!     I found a couple on photobucket that you might like.




Thanks, Kari. I love them!!
Also, thanks to the others who posted pics as well!!

I was wondering if someone was able to tell me what programs are available to make these beautiful cruise magnet graphics??? Where do you purchase these? Online, Office max, Staples, etc??
I would really love to create my own and don't know where to start. Any help would be great!!


----------



## DznyRulz

Bump


----------



## tinapomp

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yes, ma'am.



Hi there Tom!

If it isn't too much trouble, would you be able to make me some of those DCL nametag magnets for me as well?  I would really appreciate it!

These are the names:

Tina
Chris
Frank
Joanne


Thank you so much!


----------



## Zandy595

Requests for Brooklyn ~ Make sure you PM her your request so it doesn't get lost in the thread while she's away.





mollygirl13 said:


> Thanks, Kari. I love them!!
> Also, thanks to the others who posted pics as well!!
> 
> I was wondering if someone was able to tell me what programs are available to make these beautiful cruise magnet graphics??? Where do you purchase these? Online, Office max, Staples, etc??
> I would really love to create my own and don't know where to start. Any help would be great!!


I use The Print Shop (standard version 21) by Broderbund.  The standard version 22 is around $25 at Broderbund.com.  I would love to have PhotoShop (or PhotoShop Elements), but it's quite expensive.  If you don't want to spend money on a program, you could probably use what your computer already has, like Paint.  I think some people use Word too.


----------



## cmom

Hi everyone, I feel really stupid but I have tried a few times to PM Brooklyn and cant figure out how. I click on her name and it says she has no contact info. Am I in the wrong place?


----------



## Zandy595

cmom said:


> Hi everyone, I feel really stupid but I have tried a few times to PM Brooklyn and cant figure out how. I click on her name and it says she has no contact info. Am I in the wrong place?


Are you clicking on "Send a private message to Brooklyn" ?

ETA:  How in the world did my post go above yours???


----------



## Zandy595

*cmom* ~ Somehow my post was put above yours instead of below.


----------



## cmom

FIrst I have to say thanks to all that helped with my problem. 
  I know that I have sent PM's before. I tried to get hers to work but it never said anything about sending a personal message . The drop down box never came up. I swear I tried three times. Well I just tried again and it worked.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Zandy595 said:


> *cmom* ~ Somehow my post was put above yours instead of below.


 
The DIS is suffering a Brain Fart ...it is happening in my other threads also  I noticed last night that it was starting.  Sure it is happening to many.  I have noticed that i am posting after others yet there time on there posts are showing they posted after me when they have acually posted befor4e.  So I think it has to do with the time clock.  This is an edit and after it was psoted the first time after the poster below me ....it showed up before him/her.


----------



## "Got Disney"

cmom said:


> Hi everyone, I feel really stupid but I have tried a few times to PM Brooklyn and cant figure out how. I click on her name and it says she has no contact info. Am I in the wrong place?


 
Just click on her name on her siggy...than click on her PM   this way you will get the right Brooklyn.


----------



## mizcolon

ok, call me slow, call me ding dong.  But how do i get these into magnet form from off of this site???


----------



## MMLong3996

mizcolon said:


> ok, call me slow, call me ding dong.  But how do i get these into magnet form from off of this site???




You either print them onto a sheet of paper/card stock and these adhere some sort of magnet to the back or print them off using magnet paper (available in most stores).


----------



## mizcolon

got that part, but how do i get them from this post to actual print mode?


----------



## MMLong3996

mizcolon said:


> got that part, but how do i get them from this post to actual print mode?



I'm sorry!  Have you right-clicked over the picture and saved it somewhere on your computer yet? If not, you should probably do that first. I set up a folder simply named "Disney" and save everything Disney related to it.

Do you have a photo program on your computer?  If so, open it and find your picture in your folder somwhere and click your print button. If you need to change your size, colors, etc. you could do it here. If not, simply open up your "My Documents" folder on your computer (or something similar), find your file and click print.


----------



## mizcolon

thank you a million...gotta go try this now!!


----------



## MMLong3996

mizcolon said:


> thank you a million...gotta go try this now!!




You're most welcome! I hope it works well for you!!


----------



## suezyq50

MMLong: My problem is it doesn't allow me to change the print.  Is there a way to do that?


----------



## MMLong3996

suezyq50 said:


> MMLong: My problem is it doesn't allow me to change the print.  Is there a way to do that?




As in the names/words on the graphic?  Well, you would either have to sk the person that created it to make the changes for you and then they would put it back on this page for you to "grab" or else you'd have to have a photo program yourself of some sort and be pretty savvy at cutting/pasting/erasing/etc. yourself.


----------



## CubCatsK&D

Brooklyn said:


>




Brooklyn -- 
Your designs are awesome!

If you would have time, could you make one for us?
We are on the same cruise:

Replacing "The Campbell Family"

Kim & Deb

and on August 1st, can you change 'semi formal night"  to Palo for us?

We have no such artistic abilities .... thank you so much!    



Kim


----------



## Zandy595

CubCatsK&D said:


> Brooklyn --
> Your designs are awesome!
> 
> If you would have time, could you make one for us?
> We are on the same cruise:
> 
> Replacing "The Campbell Family"
> 
> Kim & Deb
> 
> and on August 1st, can you change 'semi formal night"  to Palo for us?
> 
> We have no such artistic abilities .... thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Kim


Hey Kim ~ Brooklyn  is away until next week.  She asked that everyone PM her with requests so she doesn't miss them.


----------



## Joy2theWorld

Can someone tell me how to get the minnie bow to actually be bow shaped without all the white around it?  I want to paste it over a picture of our dog so I can put her picture with minnie ears on our door.  When I do it now, there is all this white space around it that cuts off the rest of her head.


----------



## JLSE50

Joy2theWorld said:


> Can someone tell me how to get the minnie bow to actually be bow shaped without all the white around it?  I want to paste it over a picture of our dog so I can put her picture with minnie ears on our door.  When I do it now, there is all this white space around it that cuts off the rest of her head.



I always go the low tech way.  Print out the bow, cut out the bow, tape or glue it on the picture, cut magnet strips into 1 inch lengths and stick four on the back of the picture and hang it on a metal door.

Jan


----------



## dreamsdocometrue2

Hi Brooklyn, 
First let me say I love your cruise Disigns and I cannot wait to use them for our cruise!! I was wondering if you could help me with a past design you created for another member. You created a calendar design for November 22-29 cruise and I was hoping you might be able to update it.  Disney changed our itenery to Grand Cayman from Costa Maya, everything else is the same. If you could create an updated one that is general and also another that has Gerretz family vacation somewhere on it, I would be so greatful.
~Tia


----------



## Zandy595

dreamsdocometrue2 said:


> Hi Brooklyn,
> First let me say I love your cruise Disigns and I cannot wait to use them for our cruise!! I was wondering if you could help me with a past design you created for another member. You created a calendar design for November 22-29 cruise and I was hoping you might be able to update it.  Disney changed our itenery to Grand Cayman from Costa Maya, everything else is the same. If you could create an updated one that is general and also another that has Gerretz family vacation somewhere on it, I would be so greatful.
> ~Tia


Hey Tia,
I'm not sure if Brooklyn is back yet.  This is the updated calendar, but it's for the September Alternate cruise.  I couldn't find one for our cruise in her photo bucket album.  She asked that everyone PM her requests while she was away, but you probably don't have enough posts yet to PM.  If she doesn't show up on this thread today, I can PM her your request, if you'd like.


----------



## dreamsdocometrue2

That would be really great of you.  Unfortunately, I do not have enough to send her a message, so any help would really be appreciated! Tia


----------



## justmestace

HELP!

Does anyone have a good-size picture of Mickey, Goofy, Donald, Pluto (any of them) in sombreros?
I know I've seen one somewhere.......am getting frustrated looking all over.

Thanks!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

justmestace said:


> HELP!
> 
> Does anyone have a good-size picture of Mickey, Goofy, Donald, Pluto (any of them) in sombreros?
> I know I've seen one somewhere.......am getting frustrated looking all over.
> 
> Thanks!!



How about this logo from the 2005 Mexican Riviera cruises??


----------



## justmestace

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> How about this logo from the 2005 Mexican Riviera cruises??


 


Perfect!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

justmestace said:


> Perfect!!  Thank you!!!



The original had square corners (but I cropped those off).  I can post it this evening.  I also created a version with just the characters (photoshopping off all of the background).  I'll post that later also.


----------



## Zandy595

Does anyone know the name of the font that's used for *MAGIC* on the side of the ship?  I've been looking for it forever and can't find it.  There's a good picture of it (post #968) on the _DCL Picture of the Day_ thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1709938&page=65


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

justmestace said:


> HELP!
> 
> Does anyone have a good-size picture of Mickey, Goofy, Donald, Pluto (any of them) in sombreros?
> I know I've seen one somewhere.......am getting frustrated looking all over.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## chaoscent

I am looking for a beach Chip N Dale.  I am going to use it for an autograph card for the Cape May Cafe.  I found good beach clip art for Minnie & Goofy, but none for Chip N Dale.  Any assistance you can give me  would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks so much,   Penny


----------



## binky1

Word of advice:
Be careful when you google chip n' dale beach - you get some very interesting results ....


----------



## chaoscent

I know that,  Which is why I ended up coming here to ask.  LOL  I found some verrrrry interesting clip art, but not quite what I was looking for.  Thanks for searching, Penny


----------



## disneyfinatics

They have a page of them here.  I hope this helps.  If the link doesn't work go to disneyclips.com and type in chip n dale, just make sure to check the search disney clips only button.
http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb3/chipanddale.html


----------



## got2travel

Brooklyn said:


> I hope these work for you. Let me know if you need anything changed.


 

Could I get this one with Monica & Trevoy, then for the date put EB Panama Canal?

Thanks


----------



## chaoscent

disneyfinatics said:


> They have a page of them here. I hope this helps. If the link doesn't work go to disneyclips.com and type in chip n dale, just make sure to check the search disney clips only button.
> http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb3/chipanddale.html


 
Thanks for the lead.   I had gone there, but they didn't have chip or dale in clothes that would fit with Cape May Cafe.  Dom came through  with a great one and then I found a picture that I made into a gif.  Thanks so much for looking for me.   Chip N Dale seem to be the hardest characters to find in appropriate attire.   I couldn't find any for Chef Mickey's but I found a photo someone had taken of them and I am making it into a gif.  Next I will be looking for Tusker House attire, but that's next weekend.  Thanks, Penny


----------



## 3Charbys

HI Brooklyn

I would love to request a calendar from you if you are still taking requests of your magic ? 

We are sailing on the Magic Feb 28- Mar 7

Sat Feb 28 - Port Canaveral
Sun Mar 1 - @ Sea
Mon Mar 2 - @ Sea
Tues Mar 3 - St Croix
Wed Mar 4 - St Thomas/St John
Thurs Mar 5 - @ Sea
Fri Mar 6 - Castaway Cay
Sat Mar 7 - Port Canveral

We are the Charbonneau Family.
Wanda & Alain and our 4 year old daughter Lauren

If you also would be willing to do something for Lauren with the Princesses or The Fairies ( like Tinkerbell) that would be awesome.

Our Daughter (4 years old) is a cancer survivor and is being sent on this trip by a "wish foundation".

Thanks so much for your time. 

Wanda


----------



## Morgan4

I am looking for the mickey and Minnie Heads with names in the middle.
Mickey - Bill
Minnie - Kate, Lauren, Emily



Also, I know that I have seen them before, but do not know who did them.

The Names with the characters in the name.  Does that make sense? 
example:  EMILY in like bubble letters with the characters in each letter.
 I would like LAUREN  and EMILY


I found some pictures on "disneyclips", but how do I resize them?
I found a golfing Mickey, but I need him to be bigger.  Help Please.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## andriade

Morgan4 said:


> I am looking for the mickey and Minnie Heads with names in the middle.
> Mickey - Bill
> Minnie - Kate, Lauren, Emily
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I know that I have seen them before, but do not know who did them.
> 
> The Names with the characters in the name.  Does that make sense?
> example:  EMILY in like bubble letters with the characters in each letter.
> I would like LAUREN  and EMILY
> 
> 
> I found some pictures on "disneyclips", but how do I resize them?
> I found a golfing Mickey, but I need him to be bigger.  Help Please.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



I need help too.  I found a ton of stuff in the names I need but I am having trouble printing them out.  I can't change their sizes.  If I print them like a album page they come out too small.  If I pick a size like 5x7 or 8x10, they are out of focus.  I am in need of a lesson!


----------



## cinderella&prince

Brooklyn, I LOVE your calendar design!!!  I know this is a big request but i hoping for 4 different calendars.  Here is the info


1. The Berniers
2. The Shanahans
3. The Simards
4.  The Boys

Disney Wonder
August 3-7 2008

August 3rd Port Canaveral
August 4th Castaway
August 5th Nassau
August 6th Castaway 
August 7th Port Canaveral


Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## Zandy595

Morgan4 said:


> ... Also, I know that I have seen them before, but do not know who did them.
> 
> The Names with the characters in the name.  Does that make sense?
> example:  EMILY in like bubble letters with the characters in each letter.
> I would like LAUREN  and EMILY


Is this what you're looking for?  I've seen some with outlines around them too.  If you'd rather have that or different characters, let me know and I'll change them.


----------



## kristy07keith

BROOKLYN-
I was wondering if you could make a map/calendar for my family.. We are sailing the Magic January 10-17, 2009. 


10th- Port Canaveral
11th- Key West
12th- Day at Sea -On the 12th could you put "Happy Birthday Keith" underneath
13th- Grand Cayman
14th- Cozumel
15th- Day at Sea
16th- Castaway Cay
17th- Port Canaveral- Till we meet again

Thank you so much. My family will love it!!!


----------



## Yonkrs_Girl

dredick said:


> Hey, that's my cruise!!  Can i please have one w/ the Redicks on it  Thanks!



That's our cruise, too!  Wow!  Can we have one with The Orricos!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## cyndifan

Zandy595 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?  I've seen some with outlines around them too.  If you'd rather have that, let me know and I'll change them.



Hi, Sandy.

That's a really neat effect.  Is that available w/different characters in the letters?  I'd love to get one for our DD, Emmie.


----------



## Zandy595

cyndifan said:


> Hi, Sandy.
> 
> That's a really neat effect.  Is that available w/different characters in the letters?  I'd love to get one for our DD, Emmie.


It can be done with any picture or font.  That picture just happened to have all those characters in it.   Which characters did you want?


----------



## Zandy595

Wasn't someone looking for this a while back?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Zandy595 said:


> Wasn't someone looking for this a while back?


 Here is another version of a DIsney family


----------



## cyndifan

bevtoy said:


> Here is another version of a DIsney family



Very cute!

Could I get one w/just dad, mom, daughter?  & add 'The Goodwin Family'?


----------



## cyndifan

Zandy595 said:


> It can be done with any picture or font.  That picture just happened to have all those characters in it.   Which characters did you want?



Oh, ok.  

Could I get one that says 'Emmie' w/princess characters, one w/'Bill' w/grumpy & other dwarves (but definitely grumpy!) & a third 'Rhonda' w/the fab 5 or like the example you showed.

I hope that's not asking too much.  If so, just the one w/Emmie would be great - that's DD.  The other 2 are DH & me; we can do without.  

Thanks!!


----------



## bevtoy

I don't  have a talent for creating door signs for others, I just share graphics that someone might be able to create something with, that's why I to post them without text, so others can create something special for their cruise.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

cyndifan said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Could I get one w/just dad, mom, daughter?  & add 'The Goodwin Family'?







How is this? although now that I see it posted, the text needs to be centered more.


bevtoy said:


> I don't  have a talent for creating door signs for others, I just share graphics that someone might be able to create something with, that's why I to post them without text, so others can create something special for their cruise.


This is not my design by the way. I believe it belongs to Pat on the DISigns Board and as I understand it, she is no longer taking requests. If I have my info wrong, apologies Pat!


----------



## cyndifan

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> How is this? although now that I see it posted, the text needs to be centered more.
> 
> This is not my design by the way. I believe it belongs to Pat on the DISigns Board and as I understand it, she is no longer taking requests. If I have my info wrong, apologies Pat!



Thank you!  That looks really cute.


----------



## andriade

bevtoy said:


> Here is another version of a DIsney family



That's my DISney Family!  It is so cute! You are so great to share with everyone!


----------



## Zandy595

cyndifan said:


> Oh, ok.
> 
> Could I get one that says 'Emmie' w/princess characters, one w/'Bill' w/grumpy & other dwarves (but definitely grumpy!) & a third 'Rhonda' w/the fab 5 or like the example you showed.
> 
> I hope that's not asking too much.  If so, just the one w/Emmie would be great - that's DD.  The other 2 are DH & me; we can do without.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Hi,

Oh, I so love this thread.  Would it be possible for someone to make me two names with the Mickey characters.  The names would be: 

Taylor
Kellie

Thank you so much.  

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## Marble8

I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to Tom, ImTooExcitedToSleep.  On very short notice (we sail the 13th) he created the personalized name tags graphics for me to print for my family of 8! These are amazingly awesome and will be a great part of our first ever decorated stateroom doors! I'll post pics of them when we return. I just think the great attitudes of the people I've ran across on DISboards is awesome.  Thanks again Tom! I see from your counter your trip is coming up very soon! Have an amazing time!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Zandy595

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Oh, I so love this thread.  Would it be possible for someone to make me two names with the Mickey characters.  The names would be:
> 
> Taylor
> Kellie
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Scrapbookqueen
> Kellie


Would you like the one with the large group of characters or the one with Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, Pluto, Daisy, and Pete?


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

yes, that would be great.  Thank you so much.  Do you print it out on one sheet or do you cut them out?  

Thank you so much!!!

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## cyndifan

Zandy595 said:


>




LOVE THEM!!!!!     Especially Bill's w/Grumpy.  

Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## Zandy595

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> yes, that would be great.  Thank you so much.  Do you print it out on one sheet or do you cut them out?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Scrapbookqueen
> Kellie


If you look at the ones I did for cyndifan there are two different "Mickey" groups for Rhonda.  Do you want your names like the first Rhonda or the second Rhonda.

I usually make them so two names can be printed on one sheet and then you cut them in half.


----------



## Zandy595

cyndifan said:


> LOVE THEM!!!!!     Especially Bill's w/Grumpy.
> 
> Thanks so very much!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Hi,

I would like Kellie in the last Mickey one.  Then could you do Taylor in the Princess font.  Since my parents are going too, could you please do their names in the last Mickey font.  Their names are Don and Barbara.  Again, Thank you so much.  This is so cool!!!  

Sincerely,

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## Zandy595

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like Kellie in the last Mickey one.  Then could you do Taylor in the Princess font.  Since my parents are going too, could you please do their names in the last Mickey font.  Their names are Don and Barbara.  Again, Thank you so much.  This is so cool!!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Scrapbookqueen
> Kellie


----------



## rlcook

Sandy,

Girl, you are just too much!!!!  What else do you have in that bag of goodies that your holding out on?  Perhaps you need to have your own link. 
I'll get those photos of Kenzie to you soon.

Can you do names in single characters?  Like Goofy for Bob, Belle for me, Ariel for Mackenzie, Minnie for McKenna, and the whole gang for Melinda?

You can PM me if you want.

Lora


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Sandy,

Thank you so much.  They are great.  I really appreciate it. 

Sincerely,

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## Zandy595

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Thank you so much.  They are great.  I really appreciate it.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Scrapbookqueen
> Kellie


You're welcome.


----------



## Zandy595

*This Buzz Lightyear picture is HUGE (when you click on it), so I'm just going to post the link.*

http://www.breakaway.ie/specials/Images/buzzlightyear_high.JPG


----------



## bevtoy

Wow that's a great graphic!  Thanks!



Zandy595 said:


> *This Buzz Lightyear picture is HUGE (when you click on it), so I'm just going to post the link.*
> 
> http://www.breakaway.ie/specials/Images/buzzlightyear_high.JPG


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Zandy595

Hey bevtoy, would you rather have me start a different thread for these character names?  I don't want to clutter up your thread and make it hard for everyone to find stuff.


----------



## Morgan4

YES, thank you so very much!!!   



Zandy595 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?  I've seen some with outlines around them too.  If you'd rather have that or different characters, let me know and I'll change them.


----------



## bevtoy

Your character names are great looking!  The idea of this thread is to share graphics and links which help others make special magnets to enhance their cruise, and that's what you are doing.  Its kind of you to do that for others.

This thread belongs to all Disers, I do not claim ownership and am only here off and on.  Its good to see this thread taking on a life of its own.

  I have a huge collection of graphics to share if anyone has requests I try to post what I have if they want something.  I did not create any of them, but collect and share as a hobby.  Its easier to re post a graphic than it is to find it again in past posts.  Many graphics were sent to me by past and present DIsers, there were so many that I can no longer keep track of the origin so I can't give them credit just my thanks.  I have a huge "library" at this point.

Have fun everyone!

Thanks for asking!



Zandy595 said:


> Hey bevtoy, would you rather have me start a different thread for these character names?  I don't want to clutter up your thread and make it hard for everyone to find stuff.


----------



## tinkryansmom

OK since we are leaving next Friday I thought I would sit down today and work on door signs and tshirts.

 

I had previously seen a background graphic I wanted to play with and thought I had saved it to my computer??

It says "Let the Wonder Begin"  and it is a picture of the front of the ship sailing.  It's not the graphic with pixie dust leading from the castle to the ship.
And of course, now that I am looking for it, I cannot find it.

Can anyone point me in the right direction??

BTW all you designers are the BEST!!  I am having so much fun personalizing a set of family tshirts to wear on the plane!! I will post them when they are finished for sure.


----------



## Zandy595

tinkryansmom said:


> OK since we are leaving next Friday I thought I would sit down today and work on door signs and tshirts.
> 
> 
> 
> I had previously seen a background graphic I wanted to play with and thought I had saved it to my computer??
> 
> It says "Let the Wonder Begin"  and it is a picture of the front of the ship sailing.  It's not the graphic with pixie dust leading from the castle to the ship.
> And of course, now that I am looking for it, I cannot find it.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction??
> 
> BTW all you designers are the BEST!!  I am having so much fun personalizing a set of family tshirts to wear on the plane!! I will post them when they are finished for sure.


Brooklyn has one that says, "Let the Magic Begin".  
http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Special%20Projects/?action=view&current=LetTheMagicBegin.jpg


----------



## lotsofboys

Zandy595 said:


> Brooklyn has one that says, "Let the Magic Begin".
> http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/...cts/?action=view&current=LetTheMagicBegin.jpg


 

Is there one similar to this (with fireworks, the ship, Mickey) that is birthday oriented. Or just your favorite birthday image? DS is having his 12th bday while we are on the EB Repo next month and I want to make it a special day for him.

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

lotsofboys said:


> Is there one similar to this (with fireworks, the ship, Mickey) that is birthday oriented. Or just your favorite birthday image? DS is having his 12th bday while we are on the EB Repo next month and I want to make it a special day for him.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't seen a birthday one with the ship.  If I come across a Disney birthday image I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Zandy595

Check these out...
http://thedisneyvault.webs.com/disneymagic.htm


----------



## lotsofboys

Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## lunasol

I love the names!  Would it possible for someone to make the following names for me?

Sarah - prefer with Princesses

Any charachters for the following:

Chris

Theresa 

John 

Ive

Thanks so much!


----------



## Frye7127

Brooklyn said:


>



I looked and looked to find our date, but haven't been able to find it anywhere.  Could you do this one for us to have next week please?  

July 20 -27 and on the 25th would you please put Happy 8th Birthday Camden!

thank you so much for your time and talents!
 Leasi


----------



## TheLeMasters

Dear Brooklyn,

The calendars are AMAZING!  Could I request a calendar for the July 27th Magic Mexican Rivera?  Like the one you did for the Colletti Family?  Please put us down as The LeMasters Family.

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  It is a beautiful piece!

Chris & Penni LeMasters


----------



## suezyq50

Could I please have the calendar, Western Carribean, starting May 16,2009 with Decker 10th Anniversary?  Thanks


----------



## bevtoy

[Thank-you so much!  I added those to my collection they are great!

quote=Zandy595;26152035]Check these out...
http://thedisneyvault.webs.com/disneymagic.htm[/quote]


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## joli28us

Zandy595,

I love how you frame the names!  I've been in photobucket trying to do just simple things and I'm struggling.  How do you do the names?  Is it too much trouble to do two names for me?  My girls are 7 and 5.

Zoie (loves princesses)
Ellie ( pirates, no girly stuff)  : )

thanks so much!


----------



## Zandy595

I'm looking for a big picture of Crush, a wallpaper would be good.  Anyone have one?



*Lora*, *lunasol* and *joli28us* ~ I'll work on your names tomorrow, maybe tonight if I have time.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

how big are you looking for?


----------



## Zandy595

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> how big are you looking for?


If it's a desktop wallpaper image, I want it to cover a full size sheet of paper (8.5x11).


----------



## andriade

Zandy595 said:


> If it's a desktop wallpaper image, I want it to cover a full size sheet of paper (8.5x11).



Can I ask you where you got the graphics for the family picture in your siggie?


----------



## Zandy595

andriade said:


> Can I ask you where you got the graphics for the family picture in your siggie?


They're car window decals.  I found the images on a site that sells them.  The originals are white on a black background, so you have to invert the colors.  I posted all the images on the *What Does YOUR DCL magnetic door sign look like?* thread Post #2470.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817&page=165


----------



## Brooklyn

Sorry for the delay in me returning to the boards!  We have been so busy.  This is the first time I have logged in in weeks and my PM box is OVERFLOWING!!!!

I skimmed through the thread and saw some requests for me. Thanks Zandy595 for telling people to PM me.  I will try to go back through the pages but I might miss someone.  Give me a few days and when I am caught up I will let you know.  If your request has not be fullfilled just let me know and I will make it.

Ok off I go to start making the calendars...


----------



## andriade

Zandy595 said:


> They're car window decals.  I found the images on a site that sells them.  The originals are white on a black background, so you have to invert the colors.  I posted all the images on the *What Does YOUR DCL magnetic door sign look like?* thread Post #2470.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817&page=165



Thanks soooooo much!


----------



## andriade

Brooklyn said:


> Sorry for the delay in me returning to the boards!  We have been so busy.  This is the first time I have logged in in weeks and my PM box is OVERFLOWING!!!!
> 
> I skimmed through the thread and saw some requests for me. Thanks Zandy595 for telling people to PM me.  I will try to go back through the pages but I might miss someone.  Give me a few days and when I am caught up I will let you know.  If your request has not be fullfilled just let me know and I will make it.
> 
> Ok off I go to start making the calendars...



Thanks so much for thinking of all of us!


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

bevtoy said:


> Here is another version of a DIsney family


OmG I love this- too cute! 
Is there a way to make this family with one extra girl just slightly shorter than "mom" minnie? Cause we're a family of 5, not 4. With The Sorensen Family across the top in that font you're using that is what.... disney font? LOL 

That would be so awesome but I don't know if that's a lot of trouble for you?


----------



## michpoit

Brooklyn said:


>



Hi Brooklyn, 

Could you make 2 calendars for me that have the same design and itenerary as the 2nd one above - minus the magic's 10th anniversay of course.  The date would be for August 10th - 17th.  The name on the 1st calendar would be 'The Poitras Family' and the 2nd one would be 'The Barbolt Family'.  Thanks so much for all of your help.  We have attempted to create one ourselves but it wasn't turning out too good.


----------



## diznie

Hi Brooklyn,

would you please also make a calender for us?
We would like to have the calender with the DCL addict sign on it. 
With the Schaap family as name on it.
we are going to make the DCL western cruise from 22-08 until 29-08-09.

thanks in advance   

desiree 
the netherlands


----------



## suezyq50

Thanks soooo much!  I am so excited.  I leave on Thursday for the birth if the Decker's second baby.  What a wonderful surprise for them!


----------



## Zandy595

Lora ~ Before I get started on your character names, let me make sure I have this right.

Bob - Goofy
Lora - Belle
Mackenzie - Ariel and a separate one with princesses 
McKenna - Minnie
Melinda - all characters

Yes?


----------



## Zandy595

lunasol said:


> I love the names!  Would it possible for someone to make the following names for me?
> 
> Sarah - prefer with Princesses
> Any charachters for the following:
> Chris
> Theresa
> John
> Ive
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Zandy595

*Brooklyn* ~ Is your Disney character clip art thread still around?  I can't find it.


----------



## Zandy595

*Very nice wallpaper - Donald surfing with nephews and Daisy.*
http://www.myfreewallpapers.net/cartoons/pages/donald-duck-surfing.shtml


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I am trying to print some door magnets with PE6 but I can't seem to change my margins.  I can't get the right (landscape) or bottom(portrait) to change from 2.5".  I've tried to change it through the software PE6 and also through my printer settings.  Does anyone have any ideas how to change that?


----------



## andriade

Zandy595 said:


> Lora ~ Before I get started on your character names, let me make sure I have this right.
> 
> Bob - Goofy
> Lora - Belle
> Mackenzie - Ariel and a separate one with princesses
> McKenna - Minnie
> Melinda - all characters
> 
> Yes?



Sandy-I was able to make the door magnets with the stick figures!  Thanks soooooo much.  I even put our names under each one.  

If you have time in the next month, could I get the two names for my kids?

Dylan-With the Toy Story or Mickey and Friends characters 

Caroline-with princessess

Thanks to everyone on the DIS I am going to have a very full door!


----------



## Zandy595

rlcook said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Girl, you are just too much!!!!  What else do you have in that bag of goodies that your holding out on?  Perhaps you need to have your own link.
> I'll get those photos of Kenzie to you soon.
> 
> Can you do names in single characters?  Like Goofy for Bob, Belle for me, Ariel for Mackenzie, Minnie for McKenna, and the whole gang for Melinda?
> 
> You can PM me if you want.
> 
> Lora


If you would like a different background color for McKenna's, I can easily change it.  I'm having trouble finding clipart to make the Goofy and Belle ones.  It might take me a while, but I will do them for you.


----------



## Zandy595

andriade said:


> Sandy-I was able to make the door magnets with the stick figures!  Thanks soooooo much.  I even put our names under each one.
> 
> If you have time in the next month, could I get the two names for my kids?
> 
> Dylan-With the Toy Story or Mickey and Friends characters
> 
> Caroline-with princessess
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the DIS I am going to have a very full door!


I will do the names for you under one condition...   you have to post a picture of the Disney family you made.  I love to see what other people come up with.  I haven't decided what to do with my Disney family yet.


----------



## andriade

Zandy595 said:


> I will do the names for you under one condition...   you have to post a picture of the Disney family you made.  I love to see what other people come up with.  I haven't decided what to do with my Disney family yet.



I will do it tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## andriade

duplicate


----------



## andriade

I tried.  I am not sure how to post a picture.


----------



## Zandy595

andriade said:


> I tried.  I am not sure how to post a picture.


It says I have to log in.


----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## Brooklyn




----------



## tinkryansmom

Zandy595 said:


> Brooklyn has one that says, "Let the Magic Begin".
> http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Special%20Projects/?action=view&current=LetTheMagicBegin.jpg



Thanks Sandy for posting.  This is the image I remember seeing but I thought I had seen a Wonder version also but maybe not.

Tomorrow I print door signs!!  I will post pictures when I am finished.

Thanks everyone here for your help and ideas!!


----------



## michpoit

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Brooklyn - you are awesome!!!!!!     The pritate map iteneraries look awesome.  Everyone is going to be so excited to have these on their doors!


----------



## diznie

thanks   Brooklyn, you're great! 

greetz
Desiree


----------



## lunasol

Sandy,

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  These are wonderful and the whole family is going to love them.


----------



## Brooklyn

Sorry, I just deleted your PM by mistake...I hope you gt thi one for Lauren...


----------



## MoranClan

Thank you Brooklyn.

If we can do anything for you, please let me know..


----------



## got2travel

Brooklyn said:


>


 

Thanks Brooklyn. I really appreciate this.  

But we return on the 1st, not the 2nd. My fault for not including the dates on my original request.


Also, just noticed Aboard is spelled wrong. It's missing the 'a'


----------



## andriade

Brooklyn said:


>



Brooklyn- I got your pm with my calendar!  Thank you so much!  I love it!


----------



## andriade

How do I post my picture? It keeps asking me for my pictures url.


----------



## nikkistevej

Brooklyn said:


> Sorry, I just deleted your PM by mistake...I hope you gt thi one for Lauren...



Could I have this with the name Jordan on it, it is so cute!!


----------



## lukesmom

Thank you Brooklyn,

We love the calendar!! 

Donna


----------



## Zandy595

andriade said:


> How do I post my picture? It keeps asking me for my pictures url.


Did you right click on the picture, go to Properties, and copy the whole (sometimes part of it is hidden) Address (URL)?


----------



## Zandy595

*Brooklyn* ~ I'm posting this again, in case you missed it.



Zandy595 said:


> *Brooklyn* ~ Is your Disney character clip art thread still around?  I can't find it.
> 
> I'm looking for Goofy, Belle, and Toy Story characters.


----------



## 3Charbys

3Charbys said:


> HI Brooklyn
> 
> I would love to request a calendar from you if you are still taking requests of your magic ?
> 
> We are sailing on the Magic Feb 28- Mar 7
> 
> Sat Feb 28 - Port Canaveral
> Sun Mar 1 - @ Sea
> Mon Mar 2 - @ Sea
> Tues Mar 3 - St Croix
> Wed Mar 4 - St Thomas/St John
> Thurs Mar 5 - @ Sea
> Fri Mar 6 - Castaway Cay
> Sat Mar 7 - Port Canveral
> 
> We are the Charbonneau Family.
> Wanda & Alain and our 4 year old daughter Lauren
> 
> If you also would be willing to do something for Lauren with the Princesses or The Fairies ( like Tinkerbell) that would be awesome.
> 
> Our Daughter (4 years old) is a cancer survivor and is being sent on this trip by a "wish foundation".
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.
> 
> Wanda



 Brooklyn!!
Thank you so much for making that calendar for our family.  This is such a special cruise, a celebration of Lauren's fight against the big "C" and winning!


----------



## 3Charbys

Brooklyn said:


> Sorry, I just deleted your PM by mistake...I hope you gt thi one for Lauren...



Brooklyn, this is so sweet, I have it picked up and saved to my files!  Lauren will love this when I show it to her!!

Hugs!!


----------



## andriade

Zandy595 said:


> Did you right click on the picture, go to Properties, and copy the whole (sometimes part of it is hidden) Address (URL)?


I am using a Mac so I can't right click.  i will go upstairs to my pc and try it.

Thanks!


----------



## cruzy

andriade said:


> Brooklyn- I got your pm with my calendar!  Thank you so much!  I love it!



Brooklyn,

I hope you are still going your calendars -- they are truly magical!  I would love to have one for the Magic - December 13-20th, 2008 cruise on the Western!  It would be The James Family err Jack is back!

Thank you SOOOO much!!!!


----------



## jd99

Zandy595 said:


> If you would like a different background color for McKenna's, I can easily change it.  I'm having trouble finding clipart to make the Goofy and Belle ones.  It might take me a while, but I will do them for you.



These are great!!!!
Can anyone so kindly make these names for me?

Elizabeth (mickey and friends)
Emily (princesses)
Jeff (anything)
Mina (anything)


----------



## kvaday

3Charbys said:


> This is such a special cruise, a celebration of Lauren's fight against the big "C" and winning!



Congrats on your DD getting better!!  I dont like hearing about little ones who have to fight such a big fight.  Its so sad, but sometimes that is what makes us so special.  Hope you enjoy your cruise!


----------



## joli28us

Hey Sandy!

Maybe I missed it . . . my computer was down for awhile . . . were you able to do Zoie and Ellie's name?

Zoie was with the princesses and Ellie loves the pirates!  I would REALLY appreciate it!  If you already did it, I'll go back thru the messages!

thanks so much!

Lisa


----------



## Zandy595

joli28us said:


> Hey Sandy!
> 
> Maybe I missed it . . . my computer was down for awhile . . . were you able to do Zoie and Ellie's name?
> 
> Zoie was with the princesses and Ellie loves the pirates!  I would REALLY appreciate it!  If you already did it, I'll go back thru the messages!
> 
> thanks so much!
> 
> Lisa


Hey Lisa ~ I haven't gotten to your names yet.  I don't have a pirates image so it might take me a couple days to get them to you.  I'm assuming you mean Pirates of the Caribbean, correct?


----------



## Zandy595

jd99 said:


> These are great!!!!
> Can anyone so kindly make these names for me?
> 
> Elizabeth (mickey and friends)
> Emily (princesses)
> Jeff (anything)
> Mina (anything)


I can do these for you.  It might be a couple days though, I have a few ahead of you.


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Zandy595 said:


> If you would like a different background color for McKenna's, I can easily change it.  I'm having trouble finding clipart to make the Goofy and Belle ones.  It might take me a while, but I will do them for you.



Those look great...can you tell me what program you use to make those? I would love to make some for my family for our cruise.

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> Those look great...can you tell me what program you use to make those? I would love to make some for my family for our cruise.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks.  I use The Print Shop 21 standard version.


----------



## joli28us

Sandy,

Any pirate images are fine.  She's only 5 and loves everything disney.  If you can't find pirate stuff, anything would be fine!
Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Gecko1 said:


> Vanessa (kvaday), Here is one more to help encourage your girls to smile for all of those Disney Photographers onboard.... on second thought maybe you don't want to show them!
> 
> Enjoy your cruise



I see from a previous post that you prefer not to post the base graphic but would you mind making one for my DD and I?

Our names are Desiree and Tori.

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

joli28us said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Any pirate images are fine.  She's only 5 and loves everything disney.  If you can't find pirate stuff, anything would be fine!
> Thanks!
> Lisa


Brooklyn ~ I hope you don't mind, I used pictures from your PhotoBucket.  Thank you.


----------



## lotsofboys

Hi Sandy:

I am in total awe of you and everyone else's talent when it comes to these door magnets  

I was really going to try not to ask for anything but these names are so awesome! If you have time could you do names for my three sons:

Ryan - anything (age 15)

Aaron - anything (age 15)

Colin - Aladdin if you have it, otherwise anything (age 11)

And one that just says:

The Parents - maybe with Villians? (too bad the Wicked Witch of the West isn't Disney  )

Thank you so very much for your time and talent  

Michelle


----------



## debsters41

Hi Sandy - I know that somewhere I read a tutorial as to how to make the names but now I can't seem to find it anywhere, so I humbly ask your assistance!   Whenever you may get the chance could you please make:

Fofy - pirates of the caribbean or if not possible; Donald

Emmi - pirates of the caribbean or if not possible; minnie

Debbie - anything at all!

John - Black Pete!  if possible, otherwise anything at all (with the possible exception of tinkerbelle or the princesses 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## momtomari

Brooklyn said:


>



Brooklyn, 

 could i please get this one with Mari on it.  We sail august 14th

amanda


----------



## Gecko1

That graphic is just about everywhere, all I did to that one is add a couple of borders to allow more room for names. If you want the base graphic and can't find it, I can repost it for you. 
As for making you one with your names, do you have a week or so? I just got back in town and have not fully reloaded the new computer I built before I left! I have a couple others in line that PM'ed me. If you can wait I would be happy to make them for you.
-Rick





A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> I see from a previous post that you prefer not to post the base graphic but would you mind making one for my DD and I?
> 
> Our names are Desiree and Tori.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

debsters41 said:


> Hi Sandy - I know that somewhere I read a tutorial as to how to make the names but now I can't seem to find it anywhere, so I humbly ask your assistance!   Whenever you may get the chance could you please make:
> 
> Fofy - pirates of the caribbean or if not possible; Donald
> 
> Emmi - pirates of the caribbean or if not possible; minnie
> 
> Debbie - anything at all!
> 
> John - Black Pete!  if possible, otherwise anything at all (with the possible exception of tinkerbelle or the princesses
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


For John's, would you mind the one I've been doing with Pete and the Fab 5 + Daisy?  I don't think I'll be able to find many images of Pete.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

I love love love these names! 
Could you be so kind to make these for me, pretty please? 
Ruby- any- favorite is stitch though
Robert- any (no princesses/girls please!) 
Rita- princesses please! 
Shelley -any
Jeff- any 

Please and thank you in advance if you can do these!


----------



## bbmom2

I would love to have some of the names made.  Can someone help me out?  

1. Bailie - princesses
2. Blayd - cars
3. Zach - Pirates
4. Kelsey - tinkerbell

Do you put these on magnet paper for doors?  They are awesome!  I am not very computer savey but would love to have some to take on our trip in November.

Thanks!
bbmom2


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Gecko1 said:


> Vanessa (kvaday), Here is one more to help encourage your girls to smile for all of those Disney Photographers onboard.... on second thought maybe you don't want to show them!
> 
> Enjoy your cruise



Oh I love this one too! 
Can anyone make it with Ruby & Rita?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Brooklyn said:


> Sorry, I just deleted your PM by mistake...I hope you gt thi one for Lauren...




ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
Can you make this for Rita please? She would LOVE IT!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

bevtoy said:


> Here is another version of a DIsney family


Is there anyway to make this with one extra girl just slightly shorter than the "mom" one? Cause we're a family of 5, not 5. I could add the names myself or maybe someone could help with our family name at the top- I don't know. But I can't even start with it until I figure out how to make it a family of 5. LOL 
Can anyone help?


----------



## LParente

Sandy,
Your work is wonderful!  Would you be able to make the following:

Denise-Tink
Brianna-Tink
Linda-Minnie
Jake-Anything piratey
Dean-Mickey
Benny-Grumpy

Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## Zandy595

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> I love love love these names!
> Could you be so kind to make these for me, pretty please?
> Ruby- any- favorite is stitch though
> Robert- any (no princesses/girls please!)
> Rita- princesses please!
> Shelley -any
> Jeff- any
> 
> Please and thank you in advance if you can do these!


Thank you.  You're on my list.



bbmom2 said:


> I would love to have some of the names made.  Can someone help me out?
> 
> 1. Bailie - princesses
> 2. Blayd - cars
> 3. Zach - Pirates
> 4. Kelsey - tinkerbell
> 
> Do you put these on magnet paper for doors?  They are awesome!  I am not very computer savey but would love to have some to take on our trip in November.
> 
> Thanks!
> bbmom2


Added you to the list.  
You can print them on magnet paper or you can buy magnets with adhesive and stick them on the back of the signs.  You aren't allowed to use tape though.



LParente said:


> Sandy,
> Your work is wonderful!  Would you be able to make the following:
> 
> Denise-Tink
> Brianna-Tink
> Linda-Minnie
> Jake-Anything piratey
> Dean-Mickey
> Benny-Grumpy
> 
> Thanks so very much!!!


Yes, I can make them for you.


----------



## lotsofboys

lotsofboys said:


> Hi Sandy:
> 
> I am in total awe of you and everyone else's talent when it comes to these door magnets
> 
> I was really going to try not to ask for anything but these names are so awesome! If you have time could you do names for my three sons:
> 
> Ryan - anything (age 15)
> 
> Aaron - anything (age 15)
> 
> Colin - Aladdin if you have it, otherwise anything (age 11)
> 
> And one that just says:
> 
> The Parents - maybe with Villians? (too bad the Wicked Witch of the West isn't Disney  )
> 
> Thank you so very much for your time and talent
> 
> Michelle


 
Sandy, did you see mine too?

Thanks


----------



## joli28us

Sandy,

Thanks so much for doing the names for my girls!  They LOVE it!

Lisa


----------



## CAmom2boys

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Is there anyway to make this with one extra girl just slightly shorter than the "mom" one? Cause we're a family of 5, not 5. I could add the names myself or maybe someone could help with our family name at the top- I don't know. But I can't even start with it until I figure out how to make it a family of 5. LOL
> Can anyone help?



Cute!  Would someone be so kind as to update this for me making the youngest girl a boy?

Eek!  I lost the image reference.  It was the Disney family (with color) quoted in post #1880 above.


----------



## CAmom2boys

michpoit said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Brooklyn - you are awesome!!!!!!     The pritate map iteneraries look awesome.  Everyone is going to be so excited to have these on their doors!



Would someone (Brooklyn?) make me a Pirate Map Itinerary for the August 10-17, Mexican Riviera sailing?  We're the Lee Family.  Thank you!


----------



## CAmom2boys

Can someone also make me a couple of names?  Pretty Please! 

I'd like Jaden and Noah, both with Mickey and Gang.

I so appreciate all of your willingness to share your beautiful designs.   I wish I had a creative side.


----------



## Zandy595

lotsofboys said:


> Sandy, did you see mine too?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I did.  I wrote down your info last night, but it was late and I forgot to tell you, sorry.



CAmom2boys said:


> Can someone also make me a couple of names?  Pretty Please!
> 
> I'd like Jaden and Noah, both with Mickey and Gang.
> 
> I so appreciate all of your willingness to share your beautiful designs.   I wish I had a creative side.


Sure can.


----------



## Zandy595

andriade said:


> Sandy-I was able to make the door magnets with the stick figures!  Thanks soooooo much.  I even put our names under each one.
> 
> If you have time in the next month, could I get the two names for my kids?
> 
> Dylan-With the Toy Story or Mickey and Friends characters
> 
> Caroline-with princessess
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the DIS I am going to have a very full door!


----------



## Zandy595

jd99 said:


> These are great!!!!
> Can anyone so kindly make these names for me?
> 
> Elizabeth (mickey and friends)
> Emily (princesses)
> Jeff (anything)
> Mina (anything)


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## andriade

Zandy595 said:


>



Can I tell you how much I appreciate this?  I will take a pic of my door on the cruise and post it!  I hope that by the time I get back, I will have learned how to do that!

Thank you sooooooo much!


----------



## Zandy595

andriade said:


> Can I tell you how much I appreciate this?  I will take a pic of my door on the cruise and post it!  I hope that by the time I get back, I will have learned how to do that!
> 
> Thank you sooooooo much!


You're welcome.   Have a great cruise!


----------



## momtomari

i was wondering if i could get some names too.

mari with princesses
amanda with mickey 

thanks in advance
amanda


----------



## mom2pirateNpooh

Hi Sandy, 

Your name magnets are adorable.  I can see that everyone is keeping you busy, but is there any chance you could make some for our family?  If so, we'd love the following:

Joel - Sorcerer's Apprentice Mickey
Susan - Mickey pirates
Zack - Pirates (of the Caribbean if possible, otherwise the Mickey pirates)
Dylan - Pooh

Thanks so much!

Susan


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Gecko1 said:


> That graphic is just about everywhere, all I did to that one is add a couple of borders to allow more room for names. If you want the base graphic and can't find it, I can repost it for you.
> As for making you one with your names, do you have a week or so? I just got back in town and have not fully reloaded the new computer I built before I left! I have a couple others in line that PM'ed me. If you can wait I would be happy to make them for you.
> -Rick



When you get a chance...that would be great..i love the border .. we don't leave for a month. I appreciate it!


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Zandy595 said:


>



Thank you! My DD just lit up when she saw it...much appreciated!


----------



## MPJCH

Zandy595- Your name designs are great!!! We're not cruising until october so no hurry, but could I please get a few names???? Ann, Tara, Laci in the princesses design, and Mike, Pam, Josh in the Pirate design. Thank-you so much!!


----------



## DznyRulz

Zandy595,

We cruise 8/3 on the Wonder and I'd love to get in on this.  There are soooo many great things on this thread to decorate with.

Chris - Sorcerer Mickey
Michele - Tink
Matthew - Goofy

Thanks much.


----------



## Zandy595

momtomari said:


> i was wondering if i could get some names too.
> 
> mari with princesses
> amanda with mickey
> 
> thanks in advance
> amanda





mom2pirateNpooh said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> Your name magnets are adorable.  I can see that everyone is keeping you busy, but is there any chance you could make some for our family?  If so, we'd love the following:
> 
> Joel - Sorcerer's Apprentice Mickey
> Susan - Mickey pirates
> Zack - Pirates (of the Caribbean if possible, otherwise the Mickey pirates)
> Dylan - Pooh
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Susan





A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> Thank you! My DD just lit up when she saw it...much appreciated!





MPJCH said:


> Zandy595- Your name designs are great!!! We're not cruising until october so no hurry, but could I please get a few names???? Ann, Tara, Laci in the princesses design, and Mike, Pam, Josh in the Pirate design. Thank-you so much!!





DznyRulz said:


> Zandy595,
> 
> We cruise 8/3 on the Wonder and I'd love to get in on this.  There are soooo many great things on this thread to decorate with.
> 
> Chris - Sorcerer Mickey
> Michele - Tink
> Matthew - Goofy
> 
> Thanks much.


I've added you all to my list.  I have quite a few to do, so if your vacation gets close and I haven't done your names yet, please let me know and I'll put you at the top of the list.  

I may be starting a separate thread for these names, since they've taken on a life of their own.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Zandy595 said:


> Thank you.  You're on my list.
> 
> Added you to the list.



Thank you! 
Are the others still around to do the other images/graphics? 
Anyway, about the names... thanks so much! We leave Aug 11th and I'd just need a little time to figure out how to get it printed/laminated and magnetized. This is our first time to put things on our door! (2nd cruise- first one we had a bare door and no FE! what were we thinking? LOL)


----------



## Mom2JAM

We're going on our first Disney cruise in Oct, would love to have something with our names (not picky, I know the kids will love seeing their names on the door.)

Alex - Mickey, pinocchio, Finding Nemo
Megan - princesses
Joshua - Lightning McQueen/Mater from "Cars", or Pirates, or Mickey & friends
Jeff -anything
Shelley - anything
Vickie - anything

Also, a calendar for the Oct 4-11 Western would be awesome!  It's our first disney cruise, first cruise for our kids & my Mom, so anything anyone reates for us will add to the "Magic"!  Thanks a ton!


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Thought I would post one of my own...DH found the background for me...


----------



## debsters41

Zandy595 said:


> For John's, would you mind the one I've been doing with Pete and the Fab 5 + Daisy?  I don't think I'll be able to find many images of Pete.



Of course I wouldn't mind!! Thank you so much for your effort!


----------



## Zandy595

Mom2JAM said:


> We're going on our first Disney cruise in Oct, would love to have something with our names (not picky, I know the kids will love seeing their names on the door.)
> 
> Alex - Mickey, pinocchio, Finding Nemo
> Megan - princesses
> Joshua - Lightning McQueen/Mater from "Cars", or Pirates, or Mickey & friends
> Jeff -anything
> Shelley - anything
> Vickie - anything
> 
> Also, a calendar for the Oct 4-11 Western would be awesome!  It's our first disney cruise, first cruise for our kids & my Mom, so anything anyone reates for us will add to the "Magic"!  Thanks a ton!


Would you be able to use the Goofy-Jeff in post #1890?  It's with Mina, but you could crop that out.  Let me know.  I'm also going to be making a Shelley for someone else very soon too.


----------



## Zandy595

*New thread for character names.*

*Cabin Door Signs - Character Names* http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26276464&posted=1#post26276464


----------



## DznyRulz

Thanks Sandy.  Mucho appreciated.


----------



## Mom2JAM

Zandy595 said:


> Would you be able to use the Goofy-Jeff in post #1890?  It's with Mina, but you could crop that out.  Let me know.  I'm also going to be making a Shelley for someone else very soon too.




Thanks, I found the Jeff & Shelley, they're wonderful!  I'll use those & watch for the others!  Thank you so much!


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> Thought I would post one of my own...DH found the background for me...




This is SO CUTE, would you  mind doing one for me?

Steve & Denise
10 years and still crusing...

thanks, we are celebrating our 10 year anniversary on our cruise in Sept, anniversary was 4/4/2008


----------



## lovesDCL

Hi Tom!

I've been reading the DCL Door Magnet threads all day long and just love how you have made these great tags and people for others!!!  

I know that you are cruising very soon  and was hoping you could make some of these things some time after your cruise. (No hurry as I don't cruise until Feb 14, 2009)

I would have PM but as I am a new member am not yet allowed  

Name Tags (the one without stars)
Jhoanna
Sammy

For the MAN colors:
HAIR: Dark Brown
SHIRT: Red
MICKEY LOGO: White
SHORTS: Navy
SOCKS: White
SHOES: Black

For the LADY colors:
BOW: Red
HAIR: Brown
EARRINGS:Navy
SHIRT: White
BOW ON LOGO: Red
MICKEY LOGO: Navy
SKIRT: Navy
SHOES: Red

If you are no longer doing these I completely understand!!! But if you are thanks sooooooo much in advance!!!  

Jhoanna


----------



## dleyel

Brooklyn, your designs are amazing!  It is so nice of you to do this for everyone.  If you have time, I have a couple of requests.  We are cruising on August 3rd, so I understand if you can't get to them.  First, I'd love the pirate calendar like you did for the Barbolt family.  Just the same except for "The Leyel Family" and our dates are August 3-10, 2008.  Oh, if you could add "Happy Birthday Ryan and Grandpa" on August 6th, that would be great.   Second, I'd like the "Welcome Aboard the Magic" design with Minnie and Mickey with the names "The Leyel Family" and "August 3-10, 2008".  

Thanks SO much! 
Debbie


----------



## TiggerTails57

Where do I start!
DH and I will be first time cruisers in Oct (4 night Wonder) we are celebrating our 25th Wedding Anniversary............Our names are Janice and Randy.
I really need some help with ideas and designs....


----------



## profesionalstudent

Brooklyn

I was hoping that you might be able to help me with a surprise sign for our Daughter's 9th Birthday.  She will be having her birthday on the cruise...so I thought I might be able to surprise her.  Her name if Emily, and she likes Stitch, and Jumba, and a little bit of Lilo.  She is way more mad scientist than she is princess.  

We don't leave until Mid August.
Thanks for your help with this,

Carol


----------



## disneykibbes5

Zandy595 said:


> Brooklyn ~ I hope you don't mind, I used pictures from your PhotoBucket.  Thank you.




I absolutely love the pirate names. I was wondering if you can make me this with the names. 
Mommy
Daddy
Grace
Jo-Ann
Robert
Nana
Papa

I would greatly appreciate it. 

Also i don't know who makes the calanders. But if it is at all possible to get one that says Kibbe-Roberson at the top and is for The Disney Wonder 4 day cruise on Sept 20th -24th 2009 I would greatly appreciate that also. This are adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CubCatsK&D

Thanks for taking the time to make a pirate theme calender for us.
Your designs are wonderful!  

Kim


----------



## pjpoohbear

Finally figured out how to get to the disney.co.jp desktop wallpaper page, many great graphics. 

Designers have a blast!  

http://www.disney.co.jp/download/wallpaper/mickey_friends/index.html
Click on the icons on the left to switch to other characters.

Pj


----------



## Zandy595

To add to the Disney international wallpaper collection...

http://www.disney.com.cn/mickey/download/download.html

I love this one.


----------



## rumblytumbly

OK, I'll share the link for the Disney Brazil wallpapers 

http://www.disney.com.br/downloads/

In the lower right corner is gold box labeled "Busca" click on each of the items next to "resultados" to get additional options.


----------



## Zandy595

rumblytumbly said:


> OK, I'll share the link for the Disney Brazil wallpapers
> 
> http://www.disney.com.br/downloads/
> 
> In the lower right corner is gold box labeled "Busca" click on each of the items next to "resultados" to get additional options.


Thanks!  I spent way too much time last night trying to figure out where the wallpapers were on all the international sites.  Unfortunately, I only found the Chinese one.

I'm finding it hard to control the arrows on Disney Brazil.  They go too darn fast.


----------



## lotsofboys

rumblytumbly said:


> OK, I'll share the link for the Disney Brazil wallpapers
> 
> http://www.disney.com.br/downloads/
> 
> In the lower right corner is gold box labeled "Busca" click on each of the items next to "resultados" to get additional options.


 

Kari - Do you post your photobucket link to share or just for ideas? If I found one with DS's name may I use it? *AND HOW DO I GIVE YOU CREDIT?*

Do most people put a little tagline on their doorsigns that says who made it?

Thanks so much


----------



## pjpoohbear

Sandy great link to the China site, I grab the same one, thanks. 

Pj


----------



## pjpoohbear

Kari, amazing number of great graphics on the Brazil site, thanks so much!

Pj


----------



## JLSE50

A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> Thought I would post one of my own...DH found the background for me...



That is so cute.

Where did you find the background?

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

pjpoohbear said:


> Kari, amazing number of great graphics on the Brazil site, thanks so much!
> 
> Pj



found the answer to my question.

Jan


----------



## pjpoohbear

Jan, 

The Brazil site is kind of crazy, under the wallpaper displayed you click on the size (always the largest for me) it will open another window/tab with the picture.  Above the displayed picture click on the numbers to see other options, some have 10+.  The different movies and characters are listed in the tan box in the bottom right, move your mouse over the arrows to move down the list, be-careful it moves fast.

Hugs Pj


----------



## rumblytumbly

lotsofboys said:


> Kari - Do you post your photobucket link to share or just for ideas? If I found one with DS's name may I use it? *AND HOW DO I GIVE YOU CREDIT?*
> 
> Do most people put a little tagline on their doorsigns that says who made it?
> 
> Thanks so much



Thank you for asking. You are welcome to help yourself to anything in my photobucket. I am not personalizing now but if you see a design you like and would like to have a blank of it just ask in the thread on the Creative Designs board. (rumblytumbly's corner). I only check in here occasionally. (Unless someone wants to pay for a cruise for me....then I will check in more often. )

No need to put a tagline on the design.


----------



## profesionalstudent

Jan

Did you design the nemo pic in the signiture area of your page?  I would love this for our door in August.  Do you think you can help me out?  

Thanks, Carol



JLSE50 said:


> That is so cute.
> 
> Where did you find the background?
> 
> Jan


----------



## Waltworshiper

We are going on our first cruise in November, and my computer skills are really lacking.  I would love it if someone could make us the treasure map for our Western Carribean cruise starting Nov 15th, 2008.  We would love it personalized with our last name Obuchowski.  They are really great and would make a great memory of our first cruise.
Sat- Port Canaveral
Sun - Key West
Mon - Day at Sea
Tue - Grand Cayman
Wed - Cozumel 
Thu - Day at Sea
Fri - CC
Sat - Port Canaveral

I appreciate the help


----------



## Gecko1

Sorry about the wait on these. I have been traveling and busy updating my new computer. Let me know if this is not what you were looking for or something is just not right.
-Rick


----------



## JLSE50

profesionalstudent said:


> Jan
> 
> Did you design the nemo pic in the signiture area of your page?  I would love this for our door in August.  Do you think you can help me out?
> 
> Thanks, Carol



I suspect this is common domain since it is a Disney advertisement kind of picture, not original artwork, but I do not know for sure.  If someone does, please correct me.

As I understand it, it showed up on the Westbound Panama Canal Thread and was later posted on the Sept 2009 Tortola Thread and has been made into a logo for that DIS group.  Here is the original posting without writing on it.

I think the thing to do is to have fun with it and have a great cruise.

Jan


----------



## bevtoy

I love that!  Can you post the background with out text so others can use it?


A Litle Pixie Dust said:


> Thought I would post one of my own...DH found the background for me...


----------



## bevtoy

With soccer season just around the corner I thought I would review some soccer graphics:


----------



## disneyfinatics

Thanks for the soccer clip art.


----------



## discruiser

Brooklyn,

Is the pink ears with the princesses on them your design?  If so, I was wondering if you'd be willing to make one for each of my daughters...Emily and Olivia?  Also, I really like the font on that design.  Do you happen to know what it is?  We are leaving on Aug. 12 for the EB Repo.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Zandy595

Has anyone "seen" Brooklyn aka Stephanie around lately?


----------



## rkandmjsmommy

Zandy595 said:


> Has anyone "seen" Brooklyn aka Stephanie around lately?




I was just going to post the same thing!  I love her map and found a blank copy and was going to try and make one but it seems all her photobucket pics are no longer available.

I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Michelle2

I have a question about making the door magnets.
It seems like no matter what design I choose, it always prints out so blurry. Does everyone have this problem? I know that because of dis guidelines, and posting things on the web in general, the quality has to be lessened, but how can I get good quality prints? Do I have to print out the size smaller, so it will come out decent, is that everyone else who are borrowing designs have to do?
Is there anything I can do, or any sites that have things that don't come out so blurry or fuzzy? I would love to have 8 by 11 inch sizes, but maybe its not possible with pics from the web?
TIA


----------



## DisneyMom92

Michelle2 said:


> I have a question about making the door magnets.
> It seems like no matter what design I choose, it always prints out so blurry. Does everyone have this problem? I know that because of dis guidelines, and posting things on the web in general, the quality has to be lessened, but how can I get good quality prints? Do I have to print out the size smaller, so it will come out decent, is that everyone else who are borrowing designs have to do?
> Is there anything I can do, or any sites that have things that don't come out so blurry or fuzzy? I would love to have 8 by 11 inch sizes, but maybe its not possible with pics from the web?
> TIA



If there is any way to get originals from the photobucket account (or where ever it is stored) that would be better. Click out to the original size before you save. They can be sizable, but they will be clearer. Otherwise, I don't have any suggestion.


----------



## DznyRulz

Michelle2 said:


> I have a question about making the door magnets.
> It seems like no matter what design I choose, it always prints out so blurry. Does everyone have this problem? I know that because of dis guidelines, and posting things on the web in general, the quality has to be lessened, but how can I get good quality prints? Do I have to print out the size smaller, so it will come out decent, is that everyone else who are borrowing designs have to do?
> Is there anything I can do, or any sites that have things that don't come out so blurry or fuzzy? I would love to have 8 by 11 inch sizes, but maybe its not possible with pics from the web?
> TIA



Check out rumblytumbly's photobucket here.  He has some great designs for magnets.  I just made a few of them last night for our trip leaving Sunday.  It seems to me that his designs are made to maximize space so they print large and sharp.  Rumblytumbly posts on the Creative DISigns forum, you may find more help there.


----------



## rumblytumbly

DznyRulz said:


> Check out rumblytumbly's photobucket here.  He has some great designs for magnets.  I just made a few of them last night for our trip leaving Sunday.  It seems to me that his designs are made to maximize space so they print large and sharp.  Rumblytumbly posts on the Creative DISigns forum, you may find more help there.



Hi Chris, thanks for linking to my designs. I'm a she!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Brooklyn said:


> I hope these work for you. Let me know if you need anything changed.


Could I geet a Welcome Aboard Belew Family one and Also a 12th Birthday one for my Son he loves Stitch and goofy and Donald but anyone really just something we can put up for him thanks so muhc


----------



## Zandy595

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Could I geet a Welcome Aboard Belew Family one and Also a 12th Birthday one for my Son he loves Stitch and goofy and Donald but anyone really just something we can put up for him thanks so muhc


Brooklyn hasn't been around for a while.  I don't know if she's still making signs for people.  She could just be busy with her family this summer.  I hope everything's ok with her.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Brooklyn, is back from Vaca, but as Zandy has said she is taking time to be with family.

Pj


----------



## GeneralMax

I have been looking for a great toy story design for a sign for my son. Does anyone have one they could post for me to share?


----------



## pjpoohbear

A quick try, take a look at this... 





FULL SIZE


----------



## jship210

Remember to put;   STOLEN FROM ROOM _______   on the back of your magnets. Non-personalized tend to evaporate.


----------



## Pumba's Dad

> Remember to put; STOLEN FROM ROOM _______ on the back of your magnets. Non-personalized tend to evaporate.




Too funny


----------



## LITTLEKID58

jship210 said:


> Remember to put;   STOLEN FROM ROOM _______   on the back of your magnets. Non-personalized tend to evaporate.



In our magnets I put our last name on them.. and you really need to look close to where I put it...


----------



## Snowwhitebelle

absolutly stunning, thanks


----------



## TiggerTails57

LITTLEKID58 said:


> In our magnets I put our last name on them.. and you really need to look close to where I put it...



Wow is this really a big problem?


----------



## GeneralMax

pjpoohbear said:


> A quick try, take a look at this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL SIZE



Its great thank you!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Anyone have any or know wehre I can find mickey and friends in their cruise gear I want to add some individual graphics to a photo from our last trip to make a sign for this trip. TIA


----------



## reneritch

Here are a couple of blank images that I have made with thanks to rumblytumbly and mommielovesdisneymore.


----------



## reneritch

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Anyone have any or know wehre I can find mickey and friends in their cruise gear I want to add some individual graphics to a photo from our last trip to make a sign for this trip. TIA



Here is what I have.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

reneritch said:


> Here are a couple of blank images that I have made with thanks to rumblytumbly and mommielovesdisneymore.


could you do one cruising on the disney Wonder


----------



## reneritch

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> could you do one cruising on the disney Wonder



I can, but it will be after Sept 1.  We are leaving in a couple to days flying to LA for our cruise.  Still have alot of things to do before we leave.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

reneritch said:


> I can, but it will be after Sept 1. We are leaving in a couple to days flying to LA for our cruise. Still have alot of things to do before we leave.


That will be just fine we do not leave untl Oct 29


----------



## reneritch

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> That will be just fine we do not leave untl Oct 29



Here is the one for the Wonder.  I am at work, but managed to sneak in a few minutes to do the Wonder for you.


----------



## JLSE50

jship210 said:


> Remember to put;   STOLEN FROM ROOM _______   on the back of your magnets. Non-personalized tend to evaporate.





Pumba's Dad said:


> Too funny





LITTLEKID58 said:


> In our magnets I put our last name on them.. and you really need to look close to where I put it...



 We put pictures on the ones we want to keep for sure.  That or names makes them too personalized for people to happily pilfer.  

I made too many magnets for our Panama Canal cruise so kept the extras in a zip lock by the door.  One day I opened the door to find our across-the-hall gradeschooler looking at my magnets.  She acted embarrassed to be discovered.  I asked if she liked them and when she said yes I told her I had extra ones she could have if she wanted.  We had fun putting them on her door together.  I kept having to tell  her she could take more if she wanted. 

Talk about sharing the magic!  WOW!!  a high point of my trip.  

I shared with another little girl too.   I want to work for Disney and do that for a JOB!

Jan


----------



## JLSE50

TiggerTails57 said:


> Wow is this really a big problem?



*It depends *  and no one seems to know *what it depends on*.   

Sometimes people report a lot of magnets missing and other times none seem to be disturbed.   

The fancier the magnet and the more generic the magnet, the more likely they are to walk I suspect.   

Sometimes I wonder if it is some game of hide and go seek being played by kids who scramble the magnets for something to do.  

I figure, if it is important, put it on the inside of the door for you and your family to see.  

If it has your names on it, then it would be less likely to walk also.  

If it is general and you don't mind losing it, put it on the outside.   

Jan


----------



## anita0125

I'm trying to get my daughters names with the charactors inside of them. Does that make any sence? Like the ones here. Is their any way you could tell me how to make those or know of someone that does them? If so their names are Jacqueline and Alexandra. My name is Anita I would like one also! Any help with this is greatly appericated!


----------



## nenner1

anita0125 said:


> I'm trying to get my daughters names with the charactors inside of them. Does that make any sence? Like the ones here. Is their any way you could tell me how to make those or know of someone that does them? If so their names are Jacqueline and Alexandra. My name is Anita I would like one also! Any help with this is greatly appericated!



Anita...here's a thread that will help you with that:

Names

Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyDreams18

Wow!


----------



## GeneralMax

HELP

I leave in 4 days and I lost the link to Mickey and Minnie ears that will fit the circle with the numbers on our door. Can anyone direct me?


----------



## Snowwhitebelle

GeneralMax said:


> HELP
> 
> I leave in 4 days and I lost the link to Mickey and Minnie ears that will fit the circle with the numbers on our door. Can anyone direct me?



this is the link to the plain ones

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226&page=25


near the bottom of the page


----------



## neonurse

On the previous posts LINK just go one page further and there is minnie bow.
Have a great trip!!


----------



## Zandy595

Anyone know where to find the Castaway Cay font or something similar?


----------



## anita0125

Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Brooklyn said:


> I am so confused....are Debbie, Sarah, Cheree and Desiree doing back to back or just Lois and Janet? Do you want one calendar with all 14 days? Here is one I made with the 1st 4 people mentioned....


Is this designer still around? If not is there anyone that could help me with it as long as it is ok with her?


----------



## millerpjm

jship210 said:


> Remember to put;   STOLEN FROM ROOM _______   on the back of your magnets. Non-personalized tend to evaporate.



This cracked me up!

Last cruise I put "I belong to Room xxxx" on the back of my signs, and it was fine. I was near the end of the hall, not a lot of traffic. 

I love the idea of having "too many magnets" and sharing...that's cool. I'm already working on magnets 14 months out, so I'll have to remember that.


----------



## pinkygirl

HI there!!!!!!!!!!
I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find good graphics of mickey and minnie dressed in wedding attire??
thank you so much


----------



## nenner1

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Is this designer still around? If not is there anyone that could help me with it as long as it is ok with her?




No, Brooklyn does not design anymore...

She did leave everything posted in her bucket (before the bandwidth was exceeded) for anyone to use the images as they wish, so it is fine for you to alter/create using her designs


----------



## Zandy595

pinkygirl said:


> HI there!!!!!!!!!!
> I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find good graphics of mickey and minnie dressed in wedding attire??
> thank you so much


These are images patnl34 has in her Photobucket.

http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q15/patnl34/weddingimages/


----------



## pinkygirl

Zandy595 said:


> These are images patnl34 has in her Photobucket.
> 
> http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q15/patnl34/weddingimages/



thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvaday

Does anyone know where I can find the mickey ears for the room numbers??  I thought I had the link but its not working.   Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Gal

kvaday said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the mickey ears for the room numbers??  I thought I had the link but its not working.   Thanks



Here ya go!

http://disney-stationary.com/ears-bows-hats.php


----------



## kvaday

thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Dcanoli

Buckeye Gal said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://disney-stationary.com/ears-bows-hats.php



Fantastic Find!  I've never seen these on this website!  Thanks!


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Dcanoli said:


> Fantastic Find!  I've never seen these on this website!  Thanks!



Pretty cool, huh?!!  I found it here on the DIS last year and held onto it!

Don't miss a sister site, I-LOVE-DISNEY.COM, either.


----------



## Dcanoli

Buckeye Gal said:


> Pretty cool, huh?!!  I found it here on the DIS last year and held onto it!
> 
> Don't miss a sister site, I-LOVE-DISNEY.COM, either.



I love that site too!


----------



## nenner1

Sandy thanks so much for posting Pat's photobucket.
I used to use her website...loved it, and I spent a few days trolling through her thread page by page looking for stuff.

She sure is missed!


----------



## bevtoy

Fall is just around the corner!


----------



## bevtoy

How could I forget Labor Day?  Here are a few Patriotic pics:


----------



## NEDisneyFans

I got the background photo from this thread and added the text and my "beach" penguin from another software program.  Hopefully this will just be the first of many . . . thanks to the OP and everyone who shared their artwork!


----------



## Imagoofy1

CUTE


----------



## Maddie's Nana

Love the drink penguin - really cute photo


----------



## Caitsmama

NEDisneyFans said:


> I got the background photo from this thread and added the text and my "beach" penguin from another software program.  Hopefully this will just be the first of many . . . thanks to the OP and everyone who shared their artwork!




Can you tell me what font this is? I really like it!


----------



## NEDisneyFans

It is called Font Diner Sparkly -- it is free!  I found it on dafont; here is the link:


http://www.dafont.com/fontdinerdotcom-sparkly.font


There is also a version without the "sparkles" called (you'll never guess) Font Diner found at:

http://www.dafont.com/fontdinerdotcom.font

Enjoy!

Ali

The penguin is from a collection called "Flakes for Every Season" from Provo Craft.  You can find it on their site www.pccrafter.com.


----------



## cyndifan

NEDisneyFans said:


> I got the background photo from this thread and added the text and my "beach" penguin from another software program.  Hopefully this will just be the first of many . . . thanks to the OP and everyone who shared their artwork!



That's really cute.  Its the Magic in the picture, yes?

Could you do one for me?

'Double Dip Delight' on the top
'Sep 27 - Oct 4, 2008' on the bottom 

Thanks!


----------



## NEDisneyFans

cyndifan said:


> That's really cute.  Its the Magic in the picture, yes?
> 
> Could you do one for me?
> 
> 'Double Dip Delight' on the top
> 'Sep 27 - Oct 4, 2008' on the bottom
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go:


----------



## Grandma4ever

NEDisneyFans said:


> Here you go:



Thanks, since I too am on that cruise I made a copy.  It is great.  Hope you do not mind me using it as well.


----------



## Zandy595

cyndifan said:


> That's really cute.  *Its the Magic in the picture, yes?*
> Could you do one for me?
> 
> 'Double Dip Delight' on the top
> 'Sep 27 - Oct 4, 2008' on the bottom
> 
> Thanks!


It's actually the Wonder, but who will notice.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Zandy595 said:


> It's actually the Wonder, but who will notice.



If you look close you can tell but I sure am not going to draw attention to it!!!!


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

Hi,

Would it be possible to get that same picture only with the dates September 1 - 6, 2008.  We are leaving next Saturday  on the 5-night Magic Double Dip.  Thanks. 

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## ifky12

Imagoofy1 said:


> CUTE



Can't wait.  The days are on countdown.


----------



## NEDisneyFans

SCRAPBOOKQUEEN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would it be possible to get that same picture only with the dates September 1 - 6, 2008.  We are leaving next Saturday  on the 5-night Magic Double Dip.  Thanks.
> 
> Scrapbookqueen
> Kellie



No problem!






BTW, I didn't know if it was the Magic or the Wonder, I just liked the photo 

Anyone who is sailing on either of these is welcome to copy and use this sign.  Enjoy!


----------



## cyndifan

NEDisneyFans said:


> Here you go:



Thanks so much!!  It looks great.



Grandma4ever said:


> Thanks, since I too am on that cruise I made a copy.  It is great.  Hope you do not mind me using it as well.



Lois,
How will we be able to tell our doors apart????


----------



## NEDisneyFans

cyndifan said:


> Thanks so much!!  It looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> Lois,
> How will we be able to tell our doors apart????



You can add a text box with your room number to this image . . . or write it on the printed version . . . just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## Grandma4ever

cyndifan said:


> Thanks so much!!  It looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> Lois,
> How will we be able to tell our doors apart????



I guess we will have to hope that our KTTW card will only open the correct door!!


----------



## SCRAPBOOKQUEEN

NEDisneyFans said:


> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I didn't know if it was the Magic or the Wonder, I just liked the photo
> 
> Anyone who is sailing on either of these is welcome to copy and use this sign.  Enjoy!



Thank you for this picture.  I love it and will put it on my door.  Thanks. 

Scrapbookqueen
Kellie


----------



## mayraguma

Gecko1 said:


> For those that sent PM's recently.
> Oh, and one of my favorite graphics of Tink for all those Tink people
> Warning: Very detailed = Very Large File
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one looks a bit crowded now that I look at it. Let me know if you want some changes




I sent you a PM, but just in case, I would love to have 2 Princess pics, one with the name "Catalina" and the other with "Mayra".

Thanks


----------



## bevtoy

Did you knwo there was a soccer field at Castaway cay? It would make a great background for  a magnet.


----------



## Soccermom-Cheri

NEDisneyFans said:


> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I didn't know if it was the Magic or the Wonder, I just liked the photo
> 
> Anyone who is sailing on either of these is welcome to copy and use this sign.  Enjoy!



I love the penguin! what font did you use?


----------



## Buckeye Gal

Soccermom-Cheri said:


> I love the penguin! what font did you use?



I found this font a couple of years ago myself as I was looking for something retro for a kids' bowling party invitation.  I agree...it's very cool!  

Here's the designer's response to the same question a few posts back.


NEDisneyFans said:


> It is called Font Diner Sparkly -- it is free!  I found it on dafont; here is the link:
> 
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/fontdinerdotcom-sparkly.font
> 
> 
> There is also a version without the "sparkles" called (you'll never guess) Font Diner found at:
> 
> http://www.dafont.com/fontdinerdotcom.font
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Ali
> 
> The penguin is from a collection called "Flakes for Every Season" from Provo Craft.  You can find it on their site www.pccrafter.com.


----------



## dmickeymaus

awesome


----------



## disneyfaninaz

reneritch said:


> Here is the one for the Wonder.  I am at work, but managed to sneak in a few minutes to do the Wonder for you.



Really like this.  What font did you use?


----------



## anita0125

Everthing here is very good. I know that everyone says you can borrow stuff, but how do you get print off a picture to sub your own? Can anyone help me with this? Please I need directions!


----------



## nenner1

anita0125 said:


> Everthing here is very good. I know that everyone says you can borrow stuff, but how do you get print off a picture to sub your own? Can anyone help me with this? Please I need directions!



You can't really.

It is complicated in photoshop and there isn't a way to do it that doesn't destroy the background behind the text.  You can try to clone and recreate the area behind the text once you erase it with the eraser tool if the background is one color but if it is a photo or complex design it is pretty much impossible.  There's also a way to do it involving adding layers & such but that is way over my head.

Best thing to do is find the folks that post blanks and just add your own text to the blank design.  Or google for pictures yourself (large or extra large images are best) and use those. There are some great Disney clip art and wallpaper sites out there..just google it and they will come!

That is why every time someone posts a design there is a throng of folks requesting it personalized...it's really hard to change something if you do not have (or did not design) the original blank creation


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does anybody have Pirates In the Caribbean image they can email me and share?

Thanks! Please PM me for my email address.

Wendy

_Never mind.  I found rumblytumbly's photobucket page, it was there.  Thanks!_


----------



## anita0125

Thank you don't even know where to begin with photoshop! I leave that up to the experts!
Anita 


nenner1 said:


> You can't really.
> 
> It is complicated in photoshop and there isn't a way to do it that doesn't destroy the background behind the text.  You can try to clone and recreate the area behind the text once you erase it with the eraser tool if the background is one color but if it is a photo or complex design it is pretty much impossible.  There's also a way to do it involving adding layers & such but that is way over my head.
> 
> Best thing to do is find the folks that post blanks and just add your own text to the blank design.  Or google for pictures yourself (large or extra large images are best) and use those. There are some great Disney clip art and wallpaper sites out there..just google it and they will come!
> 
> That is why every time someone posts a design there is a throng of folks requesting it personalized...it's really hard to change something if you do not have (or did not design) the original blank creation


----------



## Dcanoli

Brooklyn said:


> I will be happy to do this.  I just need a few days.
> 
> I am doing the relay for life this weekend...I should be able to have everyone's requests completed by Monday or Tuesday.



Brooklyn,

Are you still doing these calendars?  Let me know...I'd love to have one, but I don't want to bog you down any further.

Thanks!

Deb


----------



## Gecko1

Sorry all, I have been avoiding the graphics threads as I knew I was too busy to do anything. Life Happens.

I have looked through my PM's and if I have my notes right... I will work on some images for: Poohwhorh, Mayraguma, Snowwhitebelle, & Tracyz.

Did I miss anyone that has made a request?
-Rick


----------



## tracyz

Thanks Rick!  You're awesome!


----------



## Gecko1

Here are some... 
Poohwhorh, yours was PM'ed to you as requested, hope it made it!

Snowwhitebelle, I will need to load yours to another site and link it. DIS won't let me load a file that large.

Mayragume & Tracyz: Let me know if these are what you were wanting...


----------



## Zandy595

Help!  Has anyone seen a picture of Mickey playing baseball?


----------



## Gecko1

Here you go SnowWhiteBelle:


----------



## tracyz

Rick, 
I love my signs!!!  Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Snowwhitebelle

thank you thank you


----------



## mayraguma

Gecko1 said:


> Here are some...
> Poohwhorh, yours was PM'ed to you as requested, hope it made it!
> 
> Snowwhitebelle, I will need to load yours to another site and link it. DIS won't let me load a file that large.
> 
> Mayragume & Tracyz: Let me know if these are what you were wanting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These sure were what I wanted!!!
> 
> Thanks a bunch


----------



## Zandy595

Wallpaper-size pictures (5 pages).

http://www.puzzleheaven.co.uk/cart_kids_page1.html


----------



## reneritch

disneyfaninaz said:


> Really like this.  What font did you use?



Hole Hearted at www.dafonts.com


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## disneyfaninaz

reneritch said:


> Hole Hearted at www.dafonts.com



Thanks!!


----------



## es45

I'm looking for the image of the Cinderella's castle connected to a DCL ship by a star bridge. Anyone know where I can find it? I've seen it on here so many times, but I'm not having any luck locating it now.

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

es45 said:


> I'm looking for the image of the Cinderella's castle connected to a DCL ship by a star bridge. Anyone know where I can find it? I've seen it on here so many times, but I'm not having any luck locating it now.
> 
> Thanks!


This is from rumblytumbly's Photobucket


----------



## es45

Zandy595 said:


> This is from rumblytumbly's Photobucket



Thanks to zandy595 and rumblytumbly!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

I am hoping someone on here can help me....   

I copied a bunch of the graphics from a bunch of the pages here...  I pasted them into Publisher...   unfortunately, the backgrounds are all black....  anyone have any idea how to fix this in publisher???    

I would be happy to share my signs if I can ever get these graphics fixed and get the gosh darn signs done!


----------



## mickeymom923

These designs are great.  Can anyone a wedding design with  "Bev and Lou"
5/22/09.    We are getting married on the Wonder on 5/22/09.

Thank you so much.

    Bev


----------



## hgon76

Zandy595 said:


> This is from rumblytumbly's Photobucket



Does anyone know how I could put my own personalization on this picture?  I have windows vista with microsoft works but can not for the life of me figure out how to add my own words to these pics once I download them.  Please HELP!


----------



## Zandy595

hgon76 said:


> Does anyone know how I could put my own personalization on this picture?  I have windows vista with microsoft works but can not for the life of me figure out how to add my own words to these pics once I download them.  Please HELP!


I'm not sure how to tell you to do it (without a print program), but I could do it for you if you want.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## disneyfaninaz

hgon76 said:


> Does anyone know how I could put my own personalization on this picture?  I have windows vista with microsoft works but can not for the life of me figure out how to add my own words to these pics once I download them.  Please HELP!



I think the easiest way is to insert your photo on a page and then insert "text boxes".  Change the font color to a light color or white so you can see it on the dark background.


----------



## dredick

bevtoy said:


>


Man, now i need to do another magnet! i love this one!


----------



## NJFabFour

dredick . . . Me, too!  My collection of magnets is growing rapidly!  Looks like I'll probably have to rotate them!


----------



## dredick

NJFabFour said:


> dredick . . . Me, too! My collection of magnets is growing rapidly! Looks like I'll probably have to rotate them!


i'm thinking the same thing!!


----------



## bevtoy

You have no idea, I have many, many graphics saved on my PC and at photo bucket. I have too many favorites. I think we took around 14 or more on our last cruise,  Its become a addiction. LOL
Heres a URl for some of my collection:
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/

be prepared to spend a long time looking at them.


----------



## Cheermm

Can anyone help me?  I can't seem to get any words to print on the pictures I pick.  

I would love anything Wonder ship - with Lenny and Sue  Oct 12 - 17, 2008

Also - anything Cinderella with Sue
Pirates - with Lenny

I think it has to do with the fact we have the new Vista program and I'm just not familiar with it.


----------



## mickeyluv

Cheermm said:


> Can anyone help me?  I can't seem to get any words to print on the pictures I pick.
> 
> I would love anything Wonder ship - with Lenny and Sue  Oct 12 - 17, 2008
> 
> Also - anything Cinderella with Sue
> Pirates - with Lenny
> 
> I think it has to do with the fact we have the new Vista program and I'm just not familiar with it.



I got this from rumblytumbly's photobucket of blanks (hope that's alright rumblytumbly) Not sure if this is what you had in mind...


----------



## dredick

bevtoy said:


> You have no idea, I have many, many graphics saved on my PC and at photo bucket. I have too many favorites. I think we took around 14 or more on our last cruise, Its become a addiction. LOL
> Heres a URl for some of my collection:
> http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/
> 
> be prepared to spend a long time looking at them.


WOW!


----------



## Cheermm

mickeyluv said:


> I got this from rumblytumbly's photobucket of blanks (hope that's alright rumblytumbly) Not sure if this is what you had in mind...




Thanks so much!  They are awesome!   I have been trying and trying.


----------



## Schachteles

Pumba's Dad said:


> Let me know if this works



Could you do this one for me?  WIth the last name Schachtele


THANKS!!


----------



## nenner1

bevtoy said:


> You have no idea, I have many, many graphics saved on my PC and at photo bucket. I have too many favorites. I think we took around 14 or more on our last cruise,  Its become a addiction. LOL
> Heres a URl for some of my collection:
> http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/
> 
> be prepared to spend a long time looking at them.



 THANK YOU, BEV!!!


----------



## jenseib

Gecko1 said:


> Here you go SnowWhiteBelle:



I'm new to this, so forgive me if I am not using the right etiquette.. But I love this!  Is there a way to make one with the name Claire on it?


----------



## jenseib

nenner1 said:


> You can't really.
> 
> It is complicated in photoshop and there isn't a way to do it that doesn't destroy the background behind the text.  You can try to clone and recreate the area behind the text once you erase it with the eraser tool if the background is one color but if it is a photo or complex design it is pretty much impossible.  There's also a way to do it involving adding layers & such but that is way over my head.
> 
> Best thing to do is find the folks that post blanks and just add your own text to the blank design.  Or google for pictures yourself (large or extra large images are best) and use those. There are some great Disney clip art and wallpaper sites out there..just google it and they will come!
> 
> That is why every time someone posts a design there is a throng of folks requesting it personalized...it's really hard to change something if you do not have (or did not design) the original blank creation



I have photoshop CS3, but my knowledge is pretty basic. If I have a blank one, how do I add text to it and how do I add borders if I want to?


----------



## jenseib

Zandy595 said:


> Thanks.  I use The Print Shop 21 standard version.



I have that program too, but don't know a whole lot about it. Is there a simple way to do these?


----------



## mickeymom923

Could you please do some magnets for my DD Lindsay who will be 21 on 9/26.  We are doing the Magic 9/24-9/27/08.

A princess always smiles for the camera

Letting my inner princess out (with Aurora)

Aurora and Prince Phillip  (saying Lindsay and Brian)

Whateve design with Mickey and Minnie (saying newly engaged Bev & Lou)

Thank you so much.  Your work is fantastic

    Bev


----------



## Zandy595

jenseib said:


> I have that program too, but don't know a whole lot about it. Is there a simple way to do these?


I've had it for quite a while and have learned how to do things just by playing around with it.  I'm actually still figuring out new features I didn't realize it had.  What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## jenseib

Zandy595 said:


> I've had it for quite a while and have learned how to do things just by playing around with it.  I'm actually still figuring out new features I didn't realize it had.  What exactly are you trying to do?



Put words on a picture.  And then in the past whan I have tried to do stuff with a picture, I have a hard time saving it. I I want to load it online, it doesn't work as it saves as a printshop file, and I need it to be a jpeg, I guess.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Can you copy images directly from one photobucket account to another?  

Or do you need to copy the image to your computer then upload it to your own photobucket account?


----------



## Zandy595

jenn&nelsonrego said:


> Can you copy images directly from one photobucket account to another?
> 
> Or do you need to copy the image to your computer then upload it to your own photobucket account?


Yes, you can.  Copy the IMG code, select from: *web URL*, paste the web URL into the box, then take off the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the URL before you upload it.

Or you can do the same thing by right clicking on the picture, copying the URL and pasting it into the box.


----------



## Zandy595

jenseib said:


> Put words on a picture.  And then in the past whan I have tried to do stuff with a picture, I have a hard time saving it. I I want to load it online, it doesn't work as it saves as a printshop file, and I need it to be a jpeg, I guess.


To put words on a picture, click on Text Tools and choose Insert Text Box or Insert Headline.  I almost always use Insert Headline and customize it.

To put something online - make sure you save the image first, then click on File >> Export As... >> pick your resolution >> Continue.  
Save type as: JEPG and Save.

If you need anymore help, let me know.


----------



## Miscoehill

I'm looking for a Castaway Cay pic.  Anyone know what page I could find one?  I want to make a magent for our cruise next month.

Thank you!


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Zandy595 said:


> Yes, you can.  Copy the IMG code, select from: *web URL*, paste the web URL into the box, then take off the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the URL before you upload it.
> 
> Or you can do the same thing by right clicking on the picture, copying the URL and pasting it into the box.



Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Dianatlol

Zandy595 said:


> This is from rumblytumbly's Photobucket



Can someone make one that says...

Ken, Diana & Casey
May 2009

Pretty please?


----------



## Zandy595

Dianatlol said:


> Can someone make one that says...
> 
> Ken, Diana & Casey
> May 2009
> 
> Pretty please?


I can do it for you, but it probably won't be until tomorrow.  DH is home today and hogging the computer that has my print program.


----------



## Zandy595

If you get Disney Insider you'll recognize this.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

Zandy595 said:


> If you get Disney Insider you'll recognize this.



Great picture,  Need to start reading the Insider when I receive it.


----------



## dredick

reneritch said:


> Great picture, Need to start reading the Insider when I receive it.


LOL! i just thought the same thing!!!


----------



## Dianatlol

Zandy595 said:


> I can do it for you, but it probably won't be until tomorrow.  DH is home today and hogging the computer that has my print program.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Zandy595

Dianatlol said:


> Can someone make one that says...
> 
> Ken, Diana & Casey
> May 2009
> 
> Pretty please?


----------



## nikkistevej

Zandy595 said:


>



Can I get one that says:
Nikki, Steve, and Jordan 
August 2009

Thanks so much!!


----------



## GOVAC24

You do beautiful work!


----------



## Dianatlol

Zandy595 said:


>



OMG, it's beautiful!!!! Thank you so much! I love it and will display it proudly on our door!


----------



## nenner1

Sandy,

I love that font.
Do you know what it is?*

Thanks!!!
Jen

*Not an easy task for me, if someone should ever ask me..since I have over 1500 fonts on my computer


----------



## Zandy595

nenner1 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> I love that font.
> Do you know what it is?*
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Jen
> 
> *Not an easy task for me, if someone should ever ask me..since I have over 1500 fonts on my computer


Hey Jen,
I don't know exactly how many fonts I have, but when I open MS Works it tells me I have more than 500.  Just out of curiosity, where does it tell you how many you have?
I only remember the names of my favorite fonts...  that one is *Saginaw*.


----------



## Zandy595

GOVAC24 said:


> You do beautiful work!


If you were talking to me... thank you, but I can't really take credit for it.  The image is from rumblytumbly's Photobucket.  All I did was stick some words on it.


----------



## Zandy595

Dianatlol said:


> OMG, it's beautiful!!!! Thank you so much! I love it and will display it proudly on our door!


You're welcome.  Glad you like it.





nikkistevej said:


> Can I get one that says:
> Nikki, Steve, and Jordan
> August 2009
> 
> Thanks so much!!


----------



## nenner1

Zandy595 said:


> Hey Jen,
> I don't know exactly how many fonts I have, but when I open MS Works it tells me I have more than 500.  Just out of curiosity, where does it tell you how many you have?
> I only remember the names of my favorite fonts...  that one is *Saginaw*.



If you open up your fonts folder in Windows Explorer, right click, properties, it will tell you how many files are in that folder.

Mine is worse than I thought....2,852 files (524 MB)! 

(no wonder it takes an hour for my text selection drop down box to load in word)

Thanks for the Saginaw...i'm off to search it now!


----------



## jenseib

Zandy595 said:


> If you get Disney Insider you'll recognize this.



I got that too and saved it immediately. It is so cute. I have a zillion picutres saved now.  NOW I just have to figure out how to put words on them, (and get the cruise I want actually booked) and then print them. I'm sure once I start playing, I should figure this all out, but been to busy and lazy!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## disneyfinatics

These are great!


----------



## mickeyluv

reneritch said:


> Here's one I created today.




May I ask, are you sharing these?


----------



## reneritch

mickeyluv said:


> May I ask, are you sharing these?



Sure, feel free to use.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## reneritch

disneyfinatics said:


> These are great!



Thanks, Glad you liked them.


----------



## jns

disney fonts 

had these on my old lap top , but can't figure out or rember where and how I got them on 

Any help would be great


----------



## Pumba's Dad

sorry for the delay.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## disneyfinatics

jns said:


> disney fonts
> 
> had these on my old lap top , but can't figure out or rember where and how I got them on
> 
> Any help would be great



If you still have your old computer you can use a memory stick or card to retrieve them and transfer them to the new one.  You would need to go under computer or my computer and click on the fonts file. Also go into my computer to click on the removable drive your using & open it. Click and drag the font to your memory stick or card.  If not I found this site that has a few:

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Park/9711/fonts.htm

http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/disney-fonts-list/freeware

http://www.disneyexperience.com/customize/fonts.php
http://i-love-disney.com/font.php
Hope these help.


----------



## LynnF0513

Hello All!

I am wondering if one of you knowledgeable Diser's can answer a question for me. I am wanting a Pirate Itinerary for an upcoming cruise in January. I don't mind making one myself but can't seem to find a blank one without all the characters etc on it. I just want the border and the dates so that I can add my own embellishments to it. Does anyone know if there is one to be found?

Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Brooklyn made those and I don't think she is doing it right now.

Here is a link to her photobucket site with the blank ones.

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Calendar Items/?start=0


----------



## LynnF0513

Thank You!  

I am sure if I play around with in long enough I can turn it into what I want  

Lynn


----------



## Ladyw/theTramp

DreamCruiser100 said:


>



Oh my Goodness!!!   I have looked at Hundreds of these and I LOVE THIS ONE!! 

DH and I got married on the Carnival Destiny and will be celebrating 10years together in February 2009 on the Disney Wonder...    Is there any way you could make me something like this???   It is absolutely PERFECT!!!   We are "the Parker Family"... "Travis and Amy"  whatever you need!!!


----------



## Ladyw/theTramp

Zandy595 said:


> You're welcome.  Glad you like it.



There are 4 families that are doing the Land/Sea together in February 2009... would it be a huge imposition to see if someone could make us each one for our door...   The image just "looks" like it's "land/sea" !!

Could they say...

"The Parker Family "  - February 2009
"The Terry Family"   - February 2009
"The Henkel Family "   February 2009    
and , finally
"Mago & Papa Jack"  -   February 2009  ????


Ohhh,  I am so excited just in case ...!!!


----------



## mickeyluv

reneritch said:


> Sure, feel free to use.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## mickeyluv

Ladyw/theTramp said:


> There are 4 families that are doing the Land/Sea together in February 2009... would it be a huge imposition to see if someone could make us each one for our door...   The image just "looks" like it's "land/sea" !!
> 
> Could they say...
> 
> "The Parker Family "  - February 2009
> "The Terry Family"   - February 2009
> "The Henkel Family "   February 2009
> and , finally
> "Mago & Papa Jack"  -   February 2009  ????
> 
> 
> Ohhh,  I am so excited just in case ...!!!



Zandy...I think this request may have been directed at you but since this graphic is a blank graphic I thought I would help out...hope you don't mind


Ladyw/thetramp...I hope you like these!


----------



## Ladyw/theTramp

Oh My Goodness!   I can't even believe you can get those done that fast!!  Just sitting here thinking about how to begin to make something like that makes me get nervous and sweaty!! 

Thank you so very much!!!   I can't wait to go buy my magnetic paper!!!!


Thank you!  Thank you!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## mickeyluv

Ladyw/theTramp said:


> Oh My Goodness!   I can't even believe you can get those done that fast!!  Just sitting here thinking about how to begin to make something like that makes me get nervous and sweaty!!
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!   I can't wait to go buy my magnetic paper!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Thank you!!! Thank you!!!




Your welcome!  Have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

reneritch said:


> Here's one I created today.



Do you happen to have any of these character images separately?  I am interested in Pirate Minnie.


----------



## Zandy595

disneyfaninaz said:


> Do you happen to have any of these character images separately?  I am interested in Pirate Minnie.


Brooklyn has them all in her Photobucket album.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

reneritch said:


> Here's one I created today.



Sorry, double post.

Anyway, Sandy, do you happen to have a link to Brooklyn's photobucket account.  I only have the one to her calendar stuff and Pirate Minnie isn't in it.

Thanks!


----------



## Zandy595

disneyfaninaz said:


> Sorry, double post.
> 
> Anyway, Sandy, do you happen to have a link to Brooklyn's photobucket account.  I only have the one to her calendar stuff and Pirate Minnie isn't in it.
> 
> Thanks!


If you have the link to her calendar page you can get to the rest of the album by clicking on "Back to love_dcl" under *Albums*, on the left.

If that doesn't work:  http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Pirate/


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thank you!  Thank you!  Those are exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## jenseib

Zandy595 said:


> If you have the link to her calendar page you can get to the rest of the album by clicking on "Back to love_dcl" under *Albums*, on the left.
> 
> If that doesn't work:  http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Pirate/



How do you save them as a JPEG?  They are PNG's which I have no clue what that is.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

If you don't want your clip art to have a background, you want to keep them as PNGs.  The background type graphics are JPEGs.


----------



## Amlee

I have several I will share once Photobucket gets my accounts fixed.  My pro account (which has all of my pictures in it) and my free account have been mixed up in their system.   So I can't add any pictures at the moment.


----------



## jenseib

disneyfaninaz said:


> If you don't want your clip art to have a background, you want to keep them as PNGs.  The background type graphics are JPEGs.



So do you save them just like a JPEG?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Yes.  Just right click on the image and select "save picture as".  When you have the folder you want to put it in, just hit the save button.  It will save the image in whatever format it was originally in.


----------



## jenseib

Another dumb question.... So when it prints, there will be no white backgrouns? Is that what you are saying?  (I am slow sometmes. LOL)


----------



## Dianatlol

What do you guys use to make them stick to the doors?

Sorry for the idiot question... just not sure what to use


----------



## jenseib

Ok, I am trying to work with my print shop to put some text on pictures I have gotten here. How do I get  the picture to open in print shop? I selected open in print shop and it says it can't .


----------



## disneyfaninaz

jenseib said:


> Another dumb question.... So when it prints, there will be no white backgrouns? Is that what you are saying?  (I am slow sometmes. LOL)



Yes, if it's a PNG file, there should be no white background.  Your background will show behind the image.



Dianatlol said:


> What do you guys use to make them stick to the doors?
> 
> Sorry for the idiot question... just not sure what to use



You can print on paper where the magnet has already been adhered or you can buy self stick magnet strips and put those on the back of your designs.  Some people laminate or ues page protectors first.  No tape is allowed on the doors on DCL.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

You get a blank page.  Then you go to insert.  Then you select from file.  Find the folder you stored all the images and select the one you want.  Select open.  The image should show up on your blank page.  You will need to resize it to what size you want.


----------



## lexandme

I enjoy looking at all of your work. There is certainly a lot of talent on this thread!
Does anybody have a graphic with any of the Fab Five with a dolphin or dolphins? I know I saw one a while ago but can't locate it now!
Thanks,
Judy


----------



## Amlee

Does anyone know what page of this thread has the luggage CA on it?   I looked through the thread yesterday, but forgot to save those pictures and now I need them.

Thanks!


----------



## Amlee

MODS, I have a request for this thread if it's even remotely possible.

Can you or will you remove post that the pictures no longer show up?   It would get rid of ALOT of useless post and countless pages!


----------



## 2beaprincess

Zandy595 said:


>



can you make one for me???
One with Rachel-Tinkerbell
and the other Katie-Princess
I would really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Zandy595

2beaprincess said:


> can you make one for me???
> One with Rachel-Tinkerbell
> and the other Katie-Princess
> I would really appreciate it!!!!


Please post your request in this thread. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1887830

Thanks.


----------



## jns

disneyfinatics said:


> If you still have your old computer you can use a memory stick or card to retrieve them and transfer them to the new one.  You would need to go under computer or my computer and click on the fonts file. Also go into my computer to click on the removable drive your using & open it. Click and drag the font to your memory stick or card.  If not I found this site that has a few:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Park/9711/fonts.htm
> 
> http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/disney-fonts-list/freeware
> 
> http://www.disneyexperience.com/customize/fonts.php
> http://i-love-disney.com/font.php
> Hope these help.



thanks for the links     
the old laptop has died and gone to the junk shop in the sky with lots of my stuff on


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## Amlee

Finally got Photobuckets working for me!


----------



## lexandme

reneritch said:


> I have these:



Thank you so much!
Now I have a request. Is there anyone out there that could put  
  I HAVE A DATE WITH A DOLPHIN 
 DISNEY MAGIC  NOVEMBER 22-29,2008
   on the picture with the yellow frame. I would do it but I'm computer challenged!
Judy


----------



## reneritch

lexandme said:


> Thank you so much!
> Now I have a request. Is there anyone out there that could put
> I HAVE A DATE WITH A DOLPHIN
> DISNEY MAGIC  NOVEMBER 22-29,2008
> on the picture with the yellow frame. I would do it but I'm computer challenged!
> Judy



How about this?


----------



## Amlee

How do I get the Disney Font for my computer?   I have downloaded it before, but couldn't get it in my photobucket.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Amlee said:


> How do I get the Disney Font for my computer?   I have downloaded it before, but couldn't get it in my photobucket.



http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm

this is where I got my font...as far as getting it in photobucket  I have NO IDEA  Sorry


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I have a question...I made all my signs with WORD and am wondering if there is any way to turn them into png's??? Thanks


----------



## Amlee

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> http://www.fontseek.com/fonts/disney.htm
> 
> this is where I got my font...as far as getting it in photobucket  I have NO IDEA  Sorry



Thanks, Now I have downloaded the Fonts.   How do I get them into my computer.  I unzip them and a page comes up with the different fonts, but how do I install them on my computer.


----------



## reneritch

Amlee said:


> Thanks, Now I have downloaded the Fonts.   How do I get them into my computer.  I unzip them and a page comes up with the different fonts, but how do I install them on my computer.



This is how I add to my pc.  I copy the font, go to C:\Windows/Fonts and paste.  I usually see a message that the font is being installed.


----------



## Amlee

reneritch said:


> This is how I add to my pc.  I copy the font, go to C:\Windows/Fonts and paste.  I usually see a message that the font is being installed.




Ok, I'll give it a try.  Thanks!


----------



## Amlee




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Amlee said:


>




Excellent!!!


Were you able to get your Disney font to work?


----------



## Amlee

Thanks!


No, I tried to install it.  but it wouldn't show up in my download file for the font manager to find it.  I'll call HP (who made my computer) tomorrow and see if they can talk me through it.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

If you are using Windows, try this:

http://www.myfonts.com/support/help_install_win.html


----------



## Amlee

I have vista.  But Thanks!  You have given me the idea to do a search and see if I can find out how.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Here, try this:

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/f144ad40-bc63-43f1-a06e-4cc6b22bde301033.mspx#E3


----------



## jenseib

disneyfaninaz said:


> You get a blank page.  Then you go to insert.  Then you select from file.  Find the folder you stored all the images and select the one you want.  Select open.  The image should show up on your blank page.  You will need to resize it to what size you want.



Thanks that worked



reneritch said:


> This is how I add to my pc.  I copy the font, go to C:\Windows/Fonts and paste.  I usually see a message that the font is being installed.



I don't understand that.
I want the font to be in my print shop or phtoshop, how do I get it there?


----------



## Zandy595

jenseib said:


> I don't understand that.
> I want the font to be in my print shop or phtoshop, how do I get it there?


I don't know how it works for everyone else, but when I download a font on my computer, it will automatically show up in the font list of my print program.


----------



## jenseib

And will it show up in my list of fonts then?


----------



## Zandy595

jenseib said:


> And will it show up in my list of fonts then?


It should.


----------



## lexandme

reneritch said:


> How about this?



You're the best!! Thank you so very much!


----------



## Amlee

I DID it!!


----------



## jenseib

Zandy595 said:


> I don't know how it works for everyone else, but when I download a font on my computer, it will automatically show up in the font list of my print program.



I guess I don;t know what my print program is?  


And when I download this to I want to "save this file now"


----------



## jenseib

And then what do I do form there? I've never done this before and I really ahve no clue how to or where to put it, and then how to retrive it to use.


----------



## Amlee

jenseib said:


> And will it show up in my list of fonts then?



While it's fresh on my mind.

I found the fonts and downloaded it.  I had to go in and unzip the download.

Then go to start>contorl panel>Fonts.

For me I right click and a pop up box comes up.  At the bottom of that box I have an "new Font" option.

I click on that and another box comes up.   It's searching in the C: drive.  You will have to find out where your fonts downloaded too.  For me, it was "My downloads".    For some reason I had to do mine one at a time.  The fonts then showed up in my photoshop under my fonts.


----------



## jenseib

Zandy595 said:


> It should.



It's not in my photoshop or Word.


----------



## Amlee

jenseib said:


> It's not in my photoshop or Word.



For me just downloading didn't install them in photoshop.  See my post above on how I had to manual install the fonts in my font file.


----------



## jenseib

Amlee said:


> While it's fresh on my mind.
> 
> I found the fonts and downloaded it.  I had to go in and unzip the download.
> 
> Then go to start>contorl panel>Fonts.
> 
> For me I right click and a pop up box comes up.  At the bottom of that box I have an "new Font" option.
> 
> I click on that and another box comes up.   It's searching in the C: drive.  You will have to find out where your fonts downloaded too.  For me, it was "My downloads".    For some reason I had to do mine one at a time.  The fonts then showed up in my photoshop under my fonts.



Did you right click on fonts?  I dont have that box?  I guess I'm going to give up.


----------



## Amlee

No don't give up!

Open the fonts.   Once all of your fonts have loaded, go to the side(I went to the clear right side) and then right clicked.  That was when the little box popped up.


----------



## jenseib

Ok, I did it. What I had to do was find it and copy it and then paste in my font folder.


----------



## Zandy595

jenseib said:


> Ok, I did it. What I had to do was find it and copy it and then paste in my font folder.


If you have both windows open at the same time, you can also drag and drop it into your font folder.  That's what I always do.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

jenseib said:


> I don't understand that.
> I want the font to be in my print shop or phtoshop, how do I get it there?



Once you download your font, you need to install it.  You can gets directions on "how to" by searching the internet for "install font windows/vista" depending on which you have.  Once the font is installed in your font folder, it will show up in all of your word processing, print software.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Amlee that looks awesome!! I love that it has DAISY in it... I love her!!

Hey hey hey... I have been inspired to actually try some of these myself... 





Christine


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

And another...






Christine


----------



## pjpoohbear

Christina, love your sign!  

where did you find the Mickey on the island background?

Pj


----------



## neonurse

Great work Christine!!
Love it. 
Can't wait.


----------



## dvc4life

Ladyw/theTramp said:


> Oh my Goodness!!!   I have looked at Hundreds of these and I LOVE THIS ONE!!
> 
> DH and I got married on the Carnival Destiny and will be celebrating 10years together in February 2009 on the Disney Wonder...    Is there any way you could make me something like this???   It is absolutely PERFECT!!!   We are "the Parker Family"... "Travis and Amy"  whatever you need!!!



This is wonderful!!!!  Me and the DH were married in 1990, and we went on the big red boat for our honeymoon.  Been hooked ever since.  If possible would you be able to make me one like this?  I would forever be grateful.  We were married September 29, 1990, Bob & Chris Duncan and we are going on the October 25-November 1, 2008 Disney magic Halloween Cruise.  We now have two daughters too.  Becca & Brooke.  Thank you ever so much.


----------



## bevtoy

Would you post the graphic with out text?  I would love to use this some day! Thank-you!






Silly Little Pixie said:


> And another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine


----------



## bevtoy

I will bring out some fall and Halloween graphics:
Here is evil Mickey which may be too scary for little kids.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

pjpoohbear said:


> Christina, love your sign!
> 
> where did you find the Mickey on the island background?
> 
> Pj



I think I found it on one of those wallpaper websites that got mentioned either on this thread or the cruise magnet names thread. 

Here's the blank if anyone wants to use it!






Christine


----------



## nikkistevej

Silly Little Pixie said:


> And another...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



I love this!! Can I get one with the:
Johnson Family cruise
August 15-22, 2009

Thanks so much!!


----------



## bevtoy

Anyone with a teenager may like this one:  Thanks to the DIser who shared this with us. Kind of an Emo Snow White?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

That scary mickey was too scary for me! And I'm 28!ROFL


----------



## Schachteles

Pumba's Dad said:


> sorry for the delay.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## juliawithtwo

Wow!  What an amazing thread.  My SIL pointed me here so I could make my nephew some signs when he goes on his first cruise.  When I get 10 messages, I'll post what I've created for him with the amazing graphics found here.  Thanks.


----------



## bevtoy

juliawithtwo said:


> Wow!  What an amazing thread.  My SIL pointed me here so I could make my nephew some signs when he goes on his first cruise.  When I get 10 messages, I'll post what I've created for him with the amazing graphics found here.  Thanks.


  Id love to see them!


----------



## juliawithtwo

Here are the signs that I made for my nephew.  I had a blast making these, but I'm a digiscrapper.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Awesome job Juliaw2! Does anyone have the background of the Ship with the pixiedust bridge with no wording? Thanks


----------



## bevtoy

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Awesome job Juliaw2! Does anyone have the background of the Ship with the pixiedust bridge with no wording? Thanks


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Thanks!!!


----------



## bevtoy

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> That scary mickey was too scary for me! And I'm 28!ROFL


LOL Ok this is to help sooth those who are sensitive and got scared:
Classic Mickey at his finest:


----------



## jenseib

juliawithtwo , Can you post blanks of those?  (If you are willing to share?)


----------



## bevtoy

jenseib said:


> juliawithtwo , Can you post blanks of those?  (If you are willing to share?)


That woule be great!


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

ok...I've been holding out but I'm just so darn possesive of my Capt Jack background...


----------



## juliawithtwo

Ok.  I'll post the blanks.  I've made a few more for scrapbooking our upcoming trip to WDW that I can share the blank templates as well.


----------



## juliawithtwo




----------



## juliawithtwo




----------



## juliawithtwo




----------



## juliawithtwo




----------



## juliawithtwo




----------



## juliawithtwo




----------



## Amlee

For those of you with a photoshop type program, I thought some of you might could use these.   I haven't had time to play around with them.  But I'm excited to try!


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## juliawithtwo




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Enjoy


----------



## 2beaprincess

wow thanks for sharing! Luv Capt Jack!


----------



## jenseib

Thanks!    These are all so great. I'm going to have about 100 magnets for 4 nights!  And thats if I can get DH to go!


----------



## juliawithtwo

For the preschool set!  (DD LOVES Little Einsteins.)


----------



## juliawithtwo

Here's the last one that I'll post for today.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

nikkistevej said:


> I love this!! Can I get one with the:
> Johnson Family cruise
> August 15-22, 2009
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Do you want it to say Cruisin' with Mickey as well, or just the Johnson Family Cruise part? Let me know and I'll send it to you.

Christine


----------



## mickeyluv

Amlee said:


> I DID it!!



Hi!  I was wondering if I could get this one without the "It's my Birthday" and without all the other writing?  We're cruising on the Magic in November and I really would like this one for our door (but of course with my dates).  I can do text I just have a problem mastering all the other stuff  .  TIA


----------



## Amlee

mickeyluv said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if I could get this one without the "It's my Birthday" and without all the other writing?  We're cruising on the Magic in November and I really would like this one for our door (but of course with my dates).  I can do text I just have a problem mastering all the other stuff  .  TIA




Here you go!


----------



## nikkistevej

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Do you want it to say Cruisin' with Mickey as well, or just the Johnson Family Cruise part? Let me know and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Christine



Yes, I do want it to say to Cruisin" with Mickey, and the Johnson Family, sorry I didn't put it. Thanks!!


----------



## mickeyluv

Amlee said:


> Here you go!



Thank you very much.  Would it be possible for you to take "It's My Birthday" off of it though?  I don't know how to take things off of graphics.  If not, it's okay.  Thought I would ask though


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## TotallyAngelic

I am trying to find a graphic of a Mickey pumpkin to use for our door decorations for our Halloween cruise - I am not having much luck but was hoping maybe someone on here may have what I am looking for - thanks


----------



## Zandy595

TotallyAngelic said:


> I am trying to find a graphic of a Mickey pumpkin to use for our door decorations for our Halloween cruise - I am not having much luck but was hoping maybe someone on here may have what I am looking for - thanks


----------



## Zandy595

I found this in rumblytumbly's Photobucket


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Thanks - those are great


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Amlee

mickeyluv said:


> Thank you very much.  Would it be possible for you to take "It's My Birthday" off of it though?  I don't know how to take things off of graphics.  If not, it's okay.  Thought I would ask though



How is this?


----------



## Zandy595

Zandy595 said:


> I found this in rumblytumbly's Photobucket


Is anyone seeing the last 5 pictures I posted?  They were there earlier.


----------



## Amlee

No, I'm not seeing them.

You might try posting them in their own post.


----------



## jenseib

No just red x's


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Nikki, does this work for you?





Christine


----------



## mickeyluv

Amlee said:


> How is this?




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Amlee

Your welcome.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Nikki, does this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine


Would you be willing to share this image as a blank?


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> ok...I've been holding out but I'm just so darn possesive of my Capt Jack background...


Would you be willing to personalize


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Amlee said:


> I DID it!!


Would you personalize thi for me? If so it's for my son's 12 the Birthday on the Wonder. His Name is Glen Allen and his birthday is November 2  and we are on the wonder


----------



## Amlee

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Would you personalize thi for me? If so it's for my son's 12 the Birthday on the Wonder. His Name is Glen Allen and his birthday is November 2  and we are on the wonder



I will do it later this morning for you.  I have the date and name removed.  I just have to add your stuff.   So look for it around noon cst.


----------



## nikkistevej

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Nikki, does this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



It works!!! Thanks so much- so cute!!


----------



## Amlee

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Would you personalize thi for me? If so it's for my son's 12 the Birthday on the Wonder. His Name is Glen Allen and his birthday is November 2  and we are on the wonder



OOPs!  I was later than I thought I would be.

How is this?


----------



## Amlee

Here is another one I just did.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Amlee, what font did you use to get that cute sword as an exclamation point?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does anybody happen to have the link for the image with Mickey and crew looking out an open door?

Thanks!


----------



## Amlee

It's called Pieces of Eight font.   It's a Pirate font that I found here

http://www.dafont.com/pieces-of-eight.font


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thanks!


----------



## suezyq50

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Nikki, does this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



Can I have one with the same name, Johnson Family Cruise, date being May 16-23, 2009?  Thanks


----------



## Amlee




----------



## disneyfaninaz

I have an idea for a door magnet and need some creative help. 
I love the DCL Addict sign 






and would like to make a DIS Addict sign with a lime green background with the diamond shape.  Do any of you have such an image you can share or is there anybody out there that can make one just like the DCL Addict sign, but limegreen and blank?

Thanks!


----------



## PeterandTink

Would anyone happen to have a picture of the Disney Princesses as babies? I need one to personalize for my grandaughter on an upcoming Dec cruise. 
                       Thanks....


----------



## cats mom

Here's a start. 

I'm sure it would look better with the outside edge color changed as well... but the way it's formatted, that would be really time consuming, unless someone has a better way of doing it than I do.


----------



## juliawithtwo

I made the outer band green also and left the black frame inside.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Juliawithtwo,

 That is exactly what I was looking for.  Thank you!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Okay, here is my stab at it. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Amlee




----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Amlee said:


>


 Love it!!  Are you willing to personalize or post a blank


----------



## Amlee

I can do both.  I already have it up on my photoshop if you would like me make it for you.  What do you need it to say?


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

suezyq50 said:


> Can I have one with the same name, Johnson Family Cruise, date being May 16-23, 2009?  Thanks








Here ya go!

And a blank one too...





This is so fun! I love looking at everyone's stuff.
Christine


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Amlee said:


> I can do both. I already have it up on my photoshop if you would like me make it for you. What do you need it to say?


 Thank you so much. I guess something like The Belew Family on the Haunted Wonder Oct30-Nov 2 2008 This will look perfect for this trip.  Thank you aagain this is awesome I LOVE it!


----------



## Amlee

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Thank you so much. I guess something like The Belew Family on the Haunted Wonder Oct30-Nov 2 2008 This will look perfect for this trip.  Thank you aagain this is awesome I LOVE it!




Do you want the Character's in it?  Or just the ships?


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Amlee said:


> Do you want the Character's in it? Or just the ships?


Oh Yes please put the charactersin too Thank you so much I think this is going to be my favorite I LOVE it!


----------



## 2beaprincess

Amlee said:


>



Hi there! Would you make one for me please?

If you could just replace the Wonder with the Magic and date it 
January 17-24, 2009

I would SOOOO appreciate it!!
TIA
Cindy


----------



## Amlee

Here is that image with the characters and the pirate wording for those that like to make their one.






For those who would like to work their own things in, here you go.







Ladies, your request are uploading as I type.  So It will be a few more moments.


----------



## Amlee

An for those of you who do not want the pirate wording, but the charactors.


----------



## Amlee

How is this?  Let me know if I need to make some changes for you.


----------



## Amlee




----------



## 2beaprincess

Amlee said:


>



THANK YOU! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Amlee

Your welcome.


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Amlee said:


> How is this? Let me know if I need to make some changes for you.


     Thank you so much I love it!!!!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Amlee said:


> How is this? Let me know if I need to make some changes for you.


Could I ask one thing Please Could you put back the yo ho pharse and put our name at the bottom like the others


----------



## Amlee

So your wanting the "on the haunted Disney Wonder" removed.  Put the Yo Ho back at the top.   Your family name, the ship, and the date put at the bottom?


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Amlee said:


> So your wanting the "on the haunted Disney Wonder" removed. Put the Yo Ho back at the top. Your family name, the ship, and the date put at the bottom?


Yes I am so sorry but I think that would look better. If it is too much trouble you can leave it as it is Thank you so much for taking your time with me


----------



## Amlee

Ok, I had to put thing where they are, because they wouldn't fit any other way.  I also thought the black up top was to much with the ship.  So I went with Mickey red.


----------



## Fivepin

Amlee said:


> I DID it!!



This looks really good.  I was wondering if you could personalize one for me.  We're going to be on the Magic.  It's for Michael-he's going to be 9.  I don't need a date b/c his actual birthday is 10/8 and we're going 10/11-10/18.

Thank you so much.  Your other stuff looks great too.  I already have to  many signs.  I saved a couple of the blank ones.  We are also booked for the Double Dip in Nov 2009.


----------



## Amlee

Here you go.


----------



## Fivepin

Amlee said:


> Ok, I had to put thing where they are, because they wouldn't fit any other way.  I also thought the black up top was to much with the ship.  So I went with Mickey red.




Hi-

question-where did you get the images of the pirate characters?  I have the mickey and minnie but having difficulty finding others.  I must doing a wrong search.  Your goofy, chip n dale, and stitch are cute.  I'm also looking for a pirate donald and pluto.

Thanks


----------



## Fivepin

Amlee said:


> Here you go.



Thank you-That was very fast.  It looks great.


----------



## Amlee

Fivepin said:


> Hi-
> 
> question-where did you get the images of the pirate characters?  I have the mickey and minnie but having difficulty finding others.  I must doing a wrong search.  Your goofy, chip n dale, and stitch are cute.  I'm also looking for a pirate donald and pluto.
> 
> Thanks




I don't remember if I found that image on this thread or not.  There are some really good ones, if you go back through the thread.

I have found instead of using the words clip art in my search.  I have switched to wallpaper and desktop.   So go to google, change the search to image and then put in something like Pirate Mickey Desktop or wallpaper.   Your going to get a bunch of crap to go through.   But all it takes is that one gem and your like OH YEAH!


----------



## Amlee

Here are the two images I have.  I used photoshop to remove the background on them.  I then pulled them into the picture's I wanted them in.











I'm hoping next week, I will have all of the images I have found uploaded into a photobucket account and will have links for yall to go through.


----------



## Fivepin

Thanks for the help...I have Photoshop elements 6.0.  How do you remove the background from the image?  Don't know if we have the same software or not.  I have only had it for about a  month and gradually learning.


----------



## Amlee

Fivepin said:


> Thanks for the help...I have Photoshop elements 6.0.  How do you remove the background from the image?  Don't know if we have the same software or not.  I have only had it for about a  month and gradually learning.



I have 5.0.  You erase the back ground.   Make a new page and then pull the whole image over or if you have an image you want to put it on move it there.  I like to zoom in real tight to one area.  I will then erase out around the image as close as I can.   It get's easier with practice.  Once I have got all the small nooks and crannies.  I make the erase bigger and it's fast work from there.  You will need to zoom in and zoom out to see how you are doing.

It takes me about 30 to an hour to do the one I did today.  Once I have it done.  I save it as a blank.  That way I can add and change the wording as needed.


----------



## Fivepin

Amlee said:


> I have 5.0.  You erase the back ground.   Make a new page and then pull the whole image over of if you have an image you want to put it on move it there.  I like to zoom in real tight to one area.  I will then erase out around the image as close as I can.   It get's easier with practice.  Once I have got all the small nooks and crannies.  I make the erase bigger and it's fast work from there.  You will need to zoom in and zoom out to see how you are doing.
> 
> It takes me about 30 to an hour to do the one I did today.  Once I have it done.  I save it as a blank.  That way I can add and change the wording as needed.



Thanks-I just need time I guess.  I'm trying to do a Wiggles one I found with Capatain Feathersword and adding in the various disney pirates.  My youngest love the Wiggles and went crazy when he saw the blank sign.


----------



## Amlee

You have to learn to go slow.  I've never had a steady hand.  But I found erasing easy.


----------



## Fivepin

Amlee said:


> You have to learn to go slow.  I've never had a steady hand.  But I found erasing easy.



Great-thanks for all your help tonight.  I have to go now and put the kids to bed.  With 14 days left, I don't have much to do that much editing. For this cruise I'll just the existing clip art I have saved.  Our next one after this is the double dip in Nov 2009.

Have a great night.


----------



## Amlee

Your welcome.  If I can help with anything let me know.


----------



## uncw89

Amlee said:


> Here you go.



Is there any way you could take the it's my Birthday off?  Would it look funny?  Maybe you could put 2009?  We are going on the Aug. 15, 2009.

THANKS!!!


----------



## uncw89

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Nikki, does this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



Could I get this with Hiett family vacation and the same date?  THANKS!


----------



## Amlee

Amlee said:


>



I did this a few pages back.


----------



## uncw89

Thanks, But I also wanted the name Michael in it and Disney Magic


----------



## Amlee

uncw89 said:


> Thanks, But I also wanted the name Michael in it and Disney Magic




Ok, I'll work on it tomorrow for you.


----------



## uncw89

Thanks, I didn't mean to be such a pain.  I was just hoping you coud take the Happy Birthday off of the one above with Michael. I was hoping it wouldn't be to complicated.
Thanks again!


----------



## Amlee

It's not hard to do at all.  I've just already shut down Photoshop.  I'm also watching the Bama vs Georgia ball game.  I'd hate for Bama to get a run going and me working on erasing some thing.  I'd send that eraser across the picture and it would all be gone.


----------



## uncw89

No problem!  I'm not in any hurry, since I don't get to go on my cruise til Aug!


----------



## suezyq50

Amlee said:


> An for those of you who do not want the pirate wording, but the charactors.



Love it.  Can I get this in one theat says "the Johnsons, May 16-23, 2009"  and one with the Decker's, May 16-23, 2009"  Thanks so much!


----------



## suezyq50

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> And a blank one too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so fun! I love looking at everyone's stuff.
> Christine



Thanks so much.. It is going to be so much fun putting these up!


----------



## Amlee

Here is one for you couples out there.


----------



## Amlee

suezyq50 said:


> Love it.  Can I get this in one theat says "the Johnsons, May 16-23, 2009"  and one with the Decker's, May 16-23, 2009"  Thanks so much!




Which ship are you on?


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

Amlee said:


> Here is one for you couples out there.


----------



## Amlee

uncw89 said:


> No problem!  I'm not in any hurry, since I don't get to go on my cruise til Aug!



Here you go!


----------



## Amlee

mommylovesdisneymore said:


>



I thought there needed to be one for the adults also.


----------



## jenseib

Amlee said:


>



This one is awesome!


----------



## Amlee

I just did this one.  But I'm not sure what kind of wording to put on it.


----------



## tinapomp

Amlee said:


> Here is one for you couples out there.



This is **beautiful**!!  How did you 'date' the picture?  Meaning, how did you give it that old worn look & the overexposure flash on the top right?  And did you just have a picture of the notepaper to put the picture of Will and Elizabeth on?  I have Photoshop CS3 and I'm just learning.  It's all so confusing to me!

This is just gorgeous!


----------



## Amlee

I cheated and found the picture already done.  I added the background, pirate logo, and wording.  I was looking to do something like this so when I was searching I found this one already done.  

But it should be easy to do.   The picture had been changed using sepia.  It gives that old world look to modern pictures.  The same with the notebook paper.  It's then layered.


----------



## uncw89

Amlee-Thanks!  by the time my cruise comes I will have a ton of magnets!    There are so many awesome designs on these boards!


----------



## tinapomp

Amlee said:


> I cheated and found the picture already done.  I added the background, pirate logo, and wording.  I was looking to do something like this so when I was searching I found this one already done.
> 
> But it should be easy to do.   The picture had been changed using sepia.  It gives that old world look to modern pictures.  The same with the notebook paper.  It's then layered.



Very cool!  I've messed around with sepia a little bit, so that's pretty neat.  

Thank you!


----------



## Amlee

uncw89 said:


> Amlee-Thanks!  by the time my cruise comes I will have a ton of magnets!    There are so many awesome designs on these boards!



Your welcome.   I'm the same way.  We sail in Jan with a group.  I'm surprising every one, so I have 7 doors to do.  With 22 personalized signs.  

I've figured out that it's going to be cheaper to have my signs printed for me.  Than to do it myself.   Now I've just got to find a place to do it.



tinapomp said:


> Very cool!  I've messed around with sepia a little bit, so that's pretty neat.
> 
> Thank you!



Sepia is fun to work with.  Because each picture will turn out different.  I knew I wanted a romantic pirate picture and wanted to make it old world looking.   So I went to searching for one.   I came across this one already done.  I also found some head shots of the princess done in Sepia.


----------



## chaoscent

Would you mind posting where you got the Sepia Princesses? Thank you very much.   Penny


----------



## Amlee

I didn't save the site.  I know I'm kicking myself.  Because I tried to go back and find it the other day for the Poster who was asking for the Baby Princess.

I did save the pictures, if you would like to have them, I'll post them here.


----------



## chaoscent

I would like them if you don't mind?  
While I was doing a search for sepia princesses, I came accross a site called Deviant Art. 
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/#order=9&q=Disney+Princess
any way, I have just spent the last hour in there finding some great Walle & Princess wallpapers.  Penny


----------



## Amlee

Here you go.


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## PeterandTink

Dayub said:


> Gecko1,
> 
> Thanks a bunch.. My daughter is going to be surprised.
> 
> Deb



Im wondering if I could get this with no names so I may personalize it?

                       Thanks..

Please ignore... I found it...thanks anyway


----------



## chaoscent

Thank you very much, they are beautiful.   
Penny


----------



## Amlee

http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t167/Amlee112310/Princess/

I have uploaded all of my princess desktops, wallpapers, and cliparts.  Including Tinkerbell.

I'll add other stuff as I can.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> Would you be willing to personalize



Hope you don't mind that I made the name bigger since it was much shorter than ours!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hope you don't mind that I made the name bigger since it was much shorter than ours!


  Thank you so much I love it!


----------



## 2beaprincess

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hope you don't mind that I made the name bigger since it was much shorter than ours!



WOW Could you make one of those for me???
The Jordan Cabin??
Please!!! 

TIA


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Enjoy


----------



## 2beaprincess

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Enjoy



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

You did a great job!! Love it!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


 That is awesome Thanks so much


----------



## chaoscent

Amlee said:


> http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t167/Amlee112310/Princess/
> 
> I have uploaded all of my princess desktops, wallpapers, and cliparts. Including Tinkerbell.
> 
> I'll add other stuff as I can.


 
I have added/organized my clip art/ backgrounds and will be adding more over the next week.  they can be found here.  
http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/Backgrounds and Clipart/
the categories are listed on the left.  If I didn't have at least 5 backgrounds/clip art, I didn't start a category.  Hope someone can use something.   
Penny


----------



## reneritch

Fivepin said:


> Hi-
> 
> question-where did you get the images of the pirate characters?  I have the mickey and minnie but having difficulty finding others.  I must doing a wrong search.  Your goofy, chip n dale, and stitch are cute.  I'm also looking for a pirate donald and pluto.
> 
> Thanks




Here is the link for the pirate image.  Also individual ones of Mickey and Minnie.  They are in Brooklyn's photobucket

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Pirate/


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## mickeyluv

Does anyone know what font is used on Brooklyn's calendars?  I see her photobucket was listed on a previous post that has the blank to make the calendars, but I don't recognize what that font is that she used and I really like that one!  Thanks


----------



## disneyfaninaz

It may have been Caribbean.  You can find it at dafont.com.


----------



## kbakesbats

We have a small group w/ 7 ladies; perfect pic for us.  Would you mind putting the names: Angie, Tammy, Shelly, Charlene, Carolyn, Evelyn & Shain?  It would be greatly appreciated!  Our cruise is Oct. 11! Thanks!


----------



## kbakesbats

Love the 7 Princesses Posing Goofy for pic!  Could you put the names: Angie, Shelly, Tammy, Charlene, Evelyn, Carolyn and Shain?  Upcoming cruise Oct. 11, 2008 and can't wait!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## neonurse

I'd love to help but I don't know how to post a picture.  If you save the picture to your computer it is very easy to learn how to write on it.  I would be happy to help you.


----------



## Maryrn11168

I believe the font that Brooklyn uses is Pieces of Eight.  you can get it at dafont.com


----------



## kbakesbats

I'm new at this but have been able to right click and copy other graphics to my computer.  The problem with this particular one is that there are no examples without names already attached.  Thanks for responding!


----------



## mickeyluv

About downloading new fonts on my computer...I went to dafont.com but I have another question.  When I download it, do I open it or save it?  If I click on save, where to I save it to?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

kbakesbats said:


> I'm new at this but have been able to right click and copy other graphics to my computer.  The problem with this particular one is that there are no examples without names already attached.  Thanks for responding!




Do you mean the picture/background is already personalized for someone else? If that is what you mean you need to find that picture...click on quote down at the bottom of the post and then ask for the blank..that is what the pics are called if they are not personalized. OR you can just describe the one you want and ask for the blank. Hope this helps!
RHonda


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

mickeyluv said:


> About downloading new fonts on my computer...I went to dafont.com but I have another question.  When I download it, do I open it or save it?  If I click on save, where to I save it to?




For me the easiest thing to do is save it to my desktop...then go from there!


----------



## Zandy595

kbakesbats said:


> We have a small group w/ 7 ladies; perfect pic for us.  Would you mind putting the names: Angie, Tammy, Shelly, Charlene, Carolyn, Evelyn & Shain?  It would be greatly appreciated!  Our cruise is Oct. 11! Thanks!





kbakesbats said:


> Love the 7 Princesses Posing Goofy for pic!  Could you put the names: Angie, Shelly, Tammy, Charlene, Evelyn, Carolyn and Shain?  Upcoming cruise Oct. 11, 2008 and can't wait!  Thanks for your help!


Try PM'ing Gecko1.  He's the one who has been personalizing that image for people.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Which pic are they talking about? I don't think I've seen it?


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

Hi everyone, 
All the designs here are just great!
I was hoping someone might be creative enough to make a sign with the Disney Cars theme with The Johnston Family, Cruising the Magic Oct11-18th.
You can change the wording around as you like!
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## kimberleeJohnston

Zandy595 said:


>



This is FANTASTIC!!!!  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## kbakesbats

Gecko1 said:


> BDDisney, Here you go... Let me know it fits what you wanted. I was told the fonts on some of the earlier ones were too dark. I kind of think this might be too lig.. Let me know, or pick a font color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attn: Gecko1 PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Would love to get graphics for upcoming cruise Oct 11-18 and was told that you orig. posted "A Princess Always Smiles for the Camera"  I LOVE it and we have 7 ladies in our group going... Angie Shelly Tammy Charlene Evelyn Carolyn and Shain.  If you could indulge us...


----------



## Amlee

Here are two I just did.

This one, I am going to put on a t-shirt for us to wear down.







This is a magnet, I'm going to do for our door.


----------



## reneritch

Amlee said:


> Here are two I just did.
> 
> This is a magnet, I'm going to do for our door.



Those are really cute!


----------



## nikkistevej

They are so cute!! Can you make one for my family? Thanks!!!
The Johnson Family
August 9-15, 2008
The Disney Magic


----------



## Amlee

nikkistevej said:


> They are so cute!! Can you make one for my family? Thanks!!!
> The Johnson Family
> August 9-15, 2008
> The Disney Magic



Sure, is that August 2009?


----------



## Amlee

reneritch said:


> Those are really cute!



Thanks!


----------



## nikkistevej

Amlee said:


> Sure, is that August 2009?



Yeah, sorry!!


----------



## Amlee

Here you go!


----------



## Amlee

Sorry, picture wasn't good enough to post.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Amlee,  I love this design too.

Can you please make me a couple.

One with 
The Summers Family
March 7-14, 2009
The Disney Magic

and another with:

The Turner Family
March 7-14, 2009
The Disney Magic

You can PM me the designs.  Thanks!


----------



## princess crazy

Would anyone happen to have anything with the Jonas Brothers on it that we could put on our door to surprise our DD 11??? Thanks so much this is a great thread!


----------



## Amlee

princess crazy said:


> Would anyone happen to have anything with the Jonas Brothers on it that we could put on our door to surprise our DD 11??? Thanks so much this is a great thread!




Check out this link.   If you see one you like, send me the link to it and I'll see what I can do with it.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=jonas%20brothers%20desktop%20wallpaper&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## nikkistevej

Amlee said:


> Here you go!



OMG- it's so cute!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Amlee

Your welcome!


----------



## princess crazy

Thanks so much Amlee for you offer!! The second one on the link you just sent would be perfect if it works out. It's the gold one with their black crest symbol JB on it and their pic superimposed on another one of theirs. I'm not good at posting links but I think it is farm4.static.flickr.com/32062537008023_75800...

I was trying to think of what would be good to put at the top of it maybe including her name or something to do with our cruise..... I don't know maybe...Kelsey's Sailing The High Seas With The JB's!!   

Thanks again so much---if you can great and if not I appreciate the offer. 

Also was wondering if you could do two of the Welcome Aboard signs for us with Captain Mickey??

Welcome Aboard
The Bayne Family
October 11-18, 2008
The Disney Magic


Welcome Aboard
The Harsha Family
October 11-18, 2008
The Disney Magic


----------



## Amlee

Is this the one?

Tell me if I need to change anything.


----------



## Amlee




----------



## courtneydisney

Amlee, I'd love to get one of these with my name on it, with the cruise date: Miss Courtney, December 18-21, 2009, Disney Wonder

Thanks so much!


----------



## princess crazy

Wow!! Thank you sooo much Amlee!! 

Yes, that is the one! It looks great the only question I have is on the size. Is it going to print out as that big---I only ask because the boys look a little blurry compared to the original---not complaining---if that's how it is it will be fine but was wondering if it was shrunk down a little if that would take care of the blurriness at all? Don't know if I could do this myself when I transfer it to Microsoft document or would you have to do it on your end??? Either way it is wonderful and DD will absolutely die over this!!! Thank you again and also for the Welcome Aboards those look great!!! Have a great day!!


----------



## Amlee

courtneydisney said:


> Amlee, I'd love to get one of these with my name on it, with the cruise date: Miss Courtney, December 18-21, 2009, Disney Wonder
> 
> Thanks so much!




I'll work on it this afternoon for you.


----------



## Amlee

princess crazy said:


> Wow!! Thank you sooo much Amlee!!
> 
> Yes, that is the one! It looks great the only question I have is on the size. Is it going to print out as that big---I only ask because the boys look a little blurry compared to the original---not complaining---if that's how it is it will be fine but was wondering if it was shrunk down a little if that would take care of the blurriness at all? Don't know if I could do this myself when I transfer it to Microsoft document or would you have to do it on your end??? Either way it is wonderful and DD will absolutely die over this!!! Thank you again and also for the Welcome Aboards those look great!!! Have a great day!!




Your welcome.

Save it to your computer and then see if it's blurry.   The size is 8 by 11, so it should print on a standard Magnet paper.    If it's still blurry once you have pulled it up.  Let me know and I'll see if I can work on it.


----------



## princess crazy

Amlee --Thank you so much again!! I printed out the Jonas Bros and it turned out great so no need to fix anything there. 

I didn't notice though until I printed them out that the Welcome aboard signs have the wrong year on them it should be 2008 not 2009. Would it be too much work to redo those and just change the year??? Sorry and Thanks again so much for doing this so quickly --Everyone will really appreciate these!!


----------



## PenskeSth1

Amlee said:


> Here you go!




These are really cute! Could you make me one that says the Alberry Family Dec,13th-20th 2008?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Amlee, what font did you use on the Jo Bros sign?


----------



## Amlee

PenskeSth1 said:


> These are really cute! Could you make me one that says the Alberry Family Dec,13th-20th 2008?




I just want to make sure your on the Magic.


----------



## Amlee

disneyfaninaz said:


> Amlee, what font did you use on the Jo Bros sign?




Whew!  I had forgot, so I had to find it.  

QuigleyWiggle is the name of the font.


----------



## Amlee

Here you go.  Sorry about that.   I'm glad the JB turned out.  

I'll have everyone elses up shortly.


----------



## Amlee

Here you go.


----------



## jenseib

kbakesbats said:


> Gecko1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDDisney, Here you go... Let me know it fits what you wanted. I was told the fonts on some of the earlier ones were too dark. I kind of think this might be too lig.. Let me know, or pick a font color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attn: Gecko1 PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Would love to get graphics for upcoming cruise Oct 11-18 and was told that you orig. posted "A Princess Always Smiles for the Camera"  I LOVE it and we have 7 ladies in our group going... Angie Shelly Tammy Charlene Evelyn Carolyn and Shain.  If you could indulge us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would PM him. You are more likely to get a response. But you may need to have more posts before you are allowed to PM.
Click to expand...


----------



## meletbry

everybody is so giving.
I found some great graphics here that I'm going to use for our cruise.

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH


----------



## princess crazy

Amlee--- 

Thanks so much again!! Everything's good now and I do so appreciate you doing these to make our trip a little more special!! Thanks a million!


----------



## princess crazy

Is there anyone here who could take the saluting Mickey with the flag on page 1 and put in some type for me?? with it saying...

        Here's Saluting You Jack!
            (on the top)




            World War II 
                    &
             Korean War
               Veteran
           (on the bottom)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## justmestace

I got this picture from the site where DCL is going to announce the 2010 sailings. I thought it might make a great background for a door sign. I hope someone can use it.


----------



## mickeyluv

justmestace said:


> I got this picture from the site where DCL is going to announce the 2010 sailings. I thought it might make a great background for a door sign. I hope someone can use it.



I was really hoping someone would do this.  I wanted to but I don't know how to remove the words!  Thanks !!


----------



## vermontgirl

You are all so creative!  I was wondering if anyone has any MNSSHP 10/23pictures/graphics that you would like to share with me?   We are doing a last minute trip in a couple of weeks with my Mom.  We are surprising my twin 9yo dd's.  My brother passed away in July, so we are going to a place where I can find some happiness again.  

I can't wait to see what you all have created.

Thanks,
Jeanette


----------



## justmestace

Jeanette, here's a couple:


----------



## brucechase

Cruising in less than 2 weeks.  Here are a couple that I just tried.


----------



## DisneyMomTwins

I am so sorry, as I am sure this has been posted in this thread, but my search function just keeps "thinking"!!!

Does someone have the Minnie princess head?  It is just the black minnie mouse and I think she had a pointed princess hat on??

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## cruisecrzy

brucechase said:


>



I loved this one. You did a great job with it. The characters with their bags packed are great!!


----------



## PenskeSth1

Amlee said:


> I just want to make sure your on the Magic.



I'm sorry ---YES THE MAGIC Please! 

Thank you!!


----------



## suezyq50

Amlee said:


> Here you go!



May I have this one?  The family name is right.  I just need the date changed to May 16-23, 2009.  THanks


----------



## vermontgirl

justmestace said:


> Jeanette, here's a couple:



I love the first one!!!  Thanks for sharing!

Jeanette


----------



## princess crazy

Don't know if this got lost somehow but was still wondering if anyone here could do the Saluting Mickey on Page 1 of this thread for me with this type in it???

Here's Saluting You Jack!!-- (at the top)


World War II
       &         (at the bottom)
Korean War
  Veteran




 I only have one more day to print out anything so if this is possible I appreciate anyone's help and if no one is able to help I completely understand ---was just trying one more request before our trip. Thanks so much for this thread and all of you who have helped us computer graphic challenged folks here!!


----------



## Fivepin

princess crazy said:


> Don't know if this got lost somehow but was still wondering if anyone here could do the Saluting Mickey on Page 1 of this thread for me with this type in it???
> 
> Here's Saluting You Jack!!-- (at the top)
> 
> 
> World War II
> &         (at the bottom)
> Korean War
> Veteran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one more day to print out anything so if this is possible I appreciate anyone's help and if no one is able to help I completely understand ---was just trying one more request before our trip. Thanks so much for this thread and all of you who have helped us computer graphic challenged folks here!!



 Don't know if this was what you were looking for.  I was just on my way out the door so could only spend about 5 minutes on it.  Plus, I really new at this-not as creative as the others.  Just something simple. J wanted to make sure you had your sign before you left.  I hope it was this saluting Mickey and not the other.  I'll check back later on this afternoon.  Let me know.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

princess crazy said:


> Don't know if this got lost somehow but was still wondering if anyone here could do the Saluting Mickey on Page 1 of this thread for me with this type in it???
> 
> Here's Saluting You Jack!!-- (at the top)
> 
> 
> World War II
> &         (at the bottom)
> Korean War
> Veteran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one more day to print out anything so if this is possible I appreciate anyone's help and if no one is able to help I completely understand ---was just trying one more request before our trip. Thanks so much for this thread and all of you who have helped us computer graphic challenged folks here!!



I have a couple - one large, one small:


----------



## bevtoy

those look great!


Maddie's Nana said:


> I have a couple - one large, one small:


----------



## Zandy595

Does anyone know where I can find the other characters that look like this?


----------



## reneritch

Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the other characters that look like this?



I have Minnie.


----------



## Zandy595

Thank you!!!

Does anyone have Goofy or Donald?


----------



## justmestace

This is as close as I came with Donald....no luck on Goofy.


----------



## justmestace

Sorry...that's nowhere near what you wanted.


----------



## Mean Queen

A friend who just got off the Magic said she saw a magnet with the black silhouette of a Mickey head wearing a tiara.  She was wondering if anyone could find that for her for our Thanksgiving cruise?


----------



## justmestace




----------



## justmestace

Let me see if I can go back and resize that smaller!!


----------



## justmestace

Nope...for some reason, it won't let me do it.


----------



## Mean Queen

justmestace said:


> Let me see if I can go back and resize that smaller!!



Thanks!  I think that's what she wants.


----------



## realfam

Amlee said:


>




Hi there Amlee,

These are absolutely incredible!  Were are on the October 11-18,02008 Magic cruise and would be so thankful if you could make one of for each of our 2 families.  My family name is Riehle and our friends is Fernandes.  It would be greatly appreciated and put huge smiles on our kids faces.

Thanks,


----------



## POOHWHORH

Love it   Can I have one with The HASELBAUER Family we are on  the Magic
One with the date November 29th- December 6th, 2008 and one with no date so I can use it on our next cruise.

Thank You, Terri


----------



## princess crazy

Thanks so much everyone for doing the saluting Mickey for me!! It's exactly what I was hoping for -my father will be so proud--Can't wait to surprise him with this on his door!!! Now we're ready to go!!!


----------



## Amlee

For those who have made request for my sign.  I'll be staying the next two days at the hospital with my grandmother.   I'll have my wireless wifi with me, so I'll do them from there.   But I hope if you yall don't mind if I get them out in the order of sailings.   I know some have asked before others, but there are some sailing this week and I would like to try and get those out first.

I haven't forgot, just things have caught up with me.


----------



## Amlee

POOHWHORH said:


> Love it   Can I have one with The HASELBAUER Family we are on  the Magic
> One with the date November 29th- December 6th, 2008 and one with no date so I can use it on our next cruise.
> 
> Thank You, Terri




Are you wanting the welcome aboard Mickey?


----------



## bevtoy

Here is the mascot on the Disney Magic.  I think it has magnet possibilities.


----------



## Amlee

realfam said:


> Hi there Amlee,
> 
> These are absolutely incredible!  Were are on the October 11-18,02008 Magic cruise and would be so thankful if you could make one of for each of our 2 families.  My family name is Riehle and our friends is Fernandes.  It would be greatly appreciated and put huge smiles on our kids faces.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee

princess crazy said:


> Amlee---
> 
> Thanks so much again!! Everything's good now and I do so appreciate you doing these to make our trip a little more special!! Thanks a million!




Have a great cruise!!


----------



## Amlee




----------



## POOHWHORH

Amlee said:


> Are you wanting the welcome aboard Mickey?



Yes, Sorry


----------



## Amlee

POOHWHORH said:


> Yes, Sorry




LOL I was just making sure.  Hope this is what your looking for.


----------



## realfam

Amlee said:


>




OMG Amlee,  Those are fantastic   

Thank you so much, you made my day.  We will proudly display them on our door this saturday.

Thank you so much again,,,

Alex


----------



## Amlee

Glad to do it!  Hope you enjoy them.  

This has given me something to do, while sitting with my grandmother.    I think I would be pulling my hair out, if I didn't have something to do.

Have a GREAT cruise!


----------



## TiggerTails57




----------



## POOHWHORH

Thank you Thank you Thank you, I will post pictures after my cruise


----------



## PenskeSth1

Amlee said:


>




Thank you!! Thank You!!


----------



## Brooklyn

Hi everyone!  I wanted to take a minute and apologize to all of those who made special requests through me and you did not hear from me.  We have had a lot of family things going on and I have not logged in to the DIS Boards for months.  I logged on to find a completly full inbox and I feel terrible!

To all of you who already had your trip and I missed you I am sooooooo terribly sorry!


----------



## reneritch

Brooklyn said:


> Hi everyone!  I wanted to take a minute and apologize to all of those who made special requests through me and you did not hear from me.  We have had a lot of family things going on and I have not logged in to the DIS Boards for months.  I logged on to find a completly full inbox and I feel terrible!
> 
> To all of you who already had your trip and I missed you I am sooooooo terribly sorry!



Welcome back.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## suezyq50

Thanks for the Johnson Family, May 16, 2009!  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## tiggrbaby

Brooklyn said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to take a minute and apologize to all of those who made special requests through me and you did not hear from me. We have had a lot of family things going on and I have not logged in to the DIS Boards for months. I logged on to find a completly full inbox and I feel terrible!
> 
> To all of you who already had your trip and I missed you I am sooooooo terribly sorry!


 
Family comes first!  Hope things are going well for you now.


----------



## princesspaige

Amlee,

could you please make me 2 of the welcome aboards?  One that says "the McPhearson Family" and 1 that says "the Dawalt Family"?  Our dates are November 1-8, 2008.  If you can't that is fine.

Thanks in advance!!

Margaret


----------



## courtneydisney

Amlee said:


> Here you go.



I'm a total idiot - I put the wrong year down!  Could you give a dork a second chance and put 2008 on there?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Amlee

princesspaige said:


> Amlee,
> 
> could you please make me 2 of the welcome aboards?  One that says "the McPhearson Family" and 1 that says "the Dawalt Family"?  Our dates are November 1-8, 2008.  If you can't that is fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Margaret



I'll do it tomorrow.



courtneydisney said:


> I'm a total idiot - I put the wrong year down!  Could you give a dork a second chance and put 2008 on there?
> 
> Thanks so much!



LOL no problem.


----------



## Amlee

I did this one today.  It took ALLLLLLL day to find the right Mickey and Minnie to make it work.






I wasn't sure what to put, but if anyone has any suggestions let me know.


----------



## brucechase

Wow!  Amlee - I love that one!


----------



## brucechase

Sorry double post


----------



## brucechase

OK try again.  Thought I would have figured out this posting thing by now.  Here are a couple I made for next week.






Don't know why this one is blurry???


----------



## Amlee

brucechase said:


> Wow!  Amlee - I love that one!



Thanks!  Well I found some awesome wallpapers and desktops today while I was looking for my mickey and minnie.    Now I just have to work on making them DCL cool.   



brucechase said:


> OK try again.  Thought I would have figured out this posting thing by now.  Here are a couple I made for next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why this one is blurry???



Those are great!   I really like that last one.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Amlee said:


> I did this one today.  It took ALLLLLLL day to find the right Mickey and Minnie to make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what to put, but if anyone has any suggestions let me know.



HI 

This is brilliant - do you have the background picture for this - without the Mickey and Minnie - thanks.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Amlee said:


> I did this one today.  It took ALLLLLLL day to find the right Mickey and Minnie to make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what to put, but if anyone has any suggestions let me know.



Very Nice...


----------



## Amlee

Here are some of the wallpapers that I have found from varies websites.

editing for resizing.


----------



## Amlee

editing for resizing.


----------



## bevtoy

Can you post the original too? 



Amlee said:


> editing for resizing.


----------



## Amlee

That is the original size for that picture.   The others turned out HUGE and that is why I removed them and will repost them as soon as I can resize them.


----------



## bevtoy

Amlee said:


> That is the original size for that picture.   The others turned out HUGE and that is why I removed them and will repost them as soon as I can resize them.



OK thanks, the graphic is very cool so I was hoping the original. Need a good resizing tool doe free? http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## Amlee

bevtoy said:


> OK thanks, the graphic is very cool so I was hoping the original. Need a good resizing tool doe free? http://www.shrinkpictures.com/




I can make it bigger if you need me too.   LOL when I found it, it was about the size of a postage stamp.  So I stritched it.  

I have Photoshop elements 5, that I bought a few years back.   I   this program.


----------



## Amlee

Ok, let's give this another try!

I did this with the prayer and with out.


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee

I think this one would be great for someone who does one of the new 2010 N. European cruise.


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## bevtoy

Amlee those images are crisp and clean!  Thank-you! I addd them to my collection.


----------



## Amlee

Thanks!   I have about as many more to work on and clean up.  I was getting where I was about ready to pull my hair out.  So I stopped.   

I like that one of Jack and Will!!


----------



## reneritch

bevtoy said:


> OK thanks, the graphic is very cool so I was hoping the original. Need a good resizing tool doe free? http://www.shrinkpictures.com/



Thanks for the web site for resizing images.


----------



## jenn&nelsonrego

Amlee said:


>





Are you adding the black pearl to this picture or did it come like that?

If it is added, can you take it off?  I love the sunset picture....  but want to put a silhouette of the Magic in place of the Black Pearl?

Thanks!


----------



## Amlee

It came with the Pearl in the sun set.   I can try and remove it, but it will be Friday before I will even get a chance to look at it.


----------



## brucechase

Can I try?







There is a tiny blur on one side.  I'll try to fix it later if no one likes it.  Still packing for my cruise in 1 week!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amlee

brucechase said:


> Can I try?



Cool!     Great Job!


----------



## brucechase

test to see if this isn't blurry


----------



## bevtoy

beautiful



brucechase said:


> Can I try?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a tiny blur on one side.  I'll try to fix it later if no one likes it.  Still packing for my cruise in 1 week!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## crissichef

Hi all - 

I'm back from our cruise......sick and all.......I thought I would post pictures of my door.  I want to thank everyone who personalized some for me and gave me ideas!





















Thanks,
Crissi


----------



## Snowwhitebelle

crissichef said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm back from our cruise......sick and all.......I thought I would post pictures of my door.  I want to thank everyone who personalized some for me and gave me ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Crissi




*Crissi

I LOVE the one on the bottom right of the door....I have not seen that graphic, would you be willing to pm me it?

Tacey*


----------



## Pumba's Dad

crissichef

Great Door Signs....  where can I get your door sign "what happens at sea"????

Thanks


----------



## crissichef

It's actually not mine, it is triplefigs.........but here it is.







Crissi


----------



## bevtoy

crissichef your door looked great!  Thanks for posting "What happens At Sea graphic, I really like that one!


----------



## cruisecrzy

Crissichef,

I love that pirate one.  Do you have a blank one you are willing to share?


----------



## cruisecrzy

brucechase said:


> Cruising in less than 2 weeks.  Here are a couple that I just tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this one larger or can tell me where to find it. I love it and have an idea for it.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## cruisecrzy

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Amlee that looks awesome!! I love that it has DAISY in it... I love her!!
> 
> Hey hey hey... I have been inspired to actually try some of these myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



Does anyone have this one without the wording. I love it, but in case I want to use it for a different port.


----------



## Zandy595

Hey Michelle!

These are from rumblytumbly's photobucket.


----------



## cruisecrzy

Thanks!!


----------



## crissichef

cruisecrzy said:


> Crissichef,
> 
> I love that pirate one.  Do you have a blank one you are willing to share?



Here you go - this one is not mine either.....I think it may be rumblytumblys.






Crissi


----------



## cruisecrzy

Thanks Crissi!!!


----------



## brucechase

cruisecrzy said:


> brucechase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising in less than 2 weeks.  Here are a couple that I just tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this one larger or can tell me where to find it. I love it and have an idea for it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to upload the largest possible.  I actually got that from a liscence plate from Tokyo (no never been there, saw on a web site).  I had to do extensive mods to get the words out.
> 
> Here is the original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the biggest I can get it.  It is still a little blurry.  Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PaulaDH

Hi Amlee -

Hope this gets through as I'm really new to posting!   Could you do another Black and Gold Jonas Brothers (like you posted on 10-3-08)  with

Matthew & Ashley Sailing the High Seas With ...

We are on the Magic November 1-8, 2008

Also a Welcome Aboard Captain Mickey would be great!

The Harper Family
Disney Magic
November 1-8, 2008

Many Thanks - Paula!


----------



## podsnel

reneritch said:


> How about this?



Would someone be able to personalize this one for me, please????  At the top to say "We've got a date with a dolphin"  and on the bottom- Chankanaab  November 5, 2008.  

Thanks so much for the help!!!


----------



## reneritch

podsnel said:


> Would someone be able to personalize this one for me, please????  At the top to say "We've got a date with a dolphin"  and on the bottom- Chankanaab  November 5, 2008.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!!!



See is this is ok.


----------



## podsnel

reneritch said:


> See is this is ok.



WOW!  You're fast!!!  THANK-YOU!!!! It's perfect!


----------



## yecart69

Hi Amlee,

I love the pink Mickey sign and was wondering if I could get two personalized for my upcoming cruise, if you have time.

The info is as follows:
The Huster Family
Disney Wonder
Nov. 2 - 6, 2008

and...
The Forry Family
Disney Wonder
Nov. 2 - 6, 2008


----------



## Amlee

I know there has been several request sent my way for some things.  But, I'm afraid I will over look them in the post.  The last few days I haven't had time work on signs.  So if yall would pm me your request and I'll get started on them tomorrow.  

Thanks!

Oh Edit to add!  I am working on something way too freakin cool for all of you.   It might take me a few days to get it just right.   But I think yall will LOVE it!


----------



## yecart69

Hi amlee....sorry, but I'm new to this.  What does "pm" mean??


----------



## Amlee

yecart69 said:


> Hi amlee....sorry, but I'm new to this.  What does "pm" mean??




If you run your pointer over my name or anyone elses name.  A drop down box will come up.  In that list it will say send a Private Message to so and so.  Click on that and it will take you to another page, where you can send that person a private message.    Then on any screen if you look under your Welcome and sign in name you will say how many you have and how many are unread.   Just hit that link to see to and read any you will get.


----------



## PaulaDH

Amlee -

Apparently I haven't posted enought to PM.  Suggestions? - Paula


----------



## Amlee

PaulaDH said:


> Amlee -
> 
> Apparently I haven't posted enought to PM.  Suggestions? - Paula



Repost your request here and I'll save this page.


----------



## yecart69

I also can't send a private message, so here is my message again....thank you!!



I love the pink Mickey sign and was wondering if I could get two personalized for my upcoming cruise, if you have time.

The info is as follows:
The Huster Family
Disney Wonder
Nov. 2 - 6, 2008

and...
The Forry Family
Disney Wonder
Nov. 2 - 6, 2008


----------



## PaulaDH

Amlee said:


> Repost your request here and I'll save this page.


Hi Amlee -

Hope this gets through as I'm really new to posting! Could you do another Black and Gold Jonas Brothers (like you posted on 10-3-08) with

Matthew & Ashley Sailing the High Seas With ...

We are on the Magic November 1-8, 2008

Also a Welcome Aboard Captain Mickey would be great!

The Harper Family
Disney Magic
November 1-8, 2008

Many Thanks - Paula!

PS althought perhaps I should pre-order the new graphic!!!  Your work is great - particularly for the artistically challenged of us!


----------



## Paxton's Mom

Subscribing.

Thanks!


----------



## totsmom

Amlee said:


> If you run your pointer over my name or anyone elses name.  A drop down box will come up.  In that list it will say send a Private Message to so and so.  Click on that and it will take you to another page, where you can send that person a private message.    Then on any screen if you look under your Welcome and sign in name you will say how many you have and how many are unread.   Just hit that link to see to and read any you will get.


Hi - I am new to all of this. Traveling in jAN WITH family including 2 princesses 6 and 3. COuld someone explain how you download these pix that i assume you make into magnets and post on doors? Would love to do it for girls- This is our first disney cruise but about our 18th trip to disney.


----------



## cruisecrzy

brucechase said:


> cruisecrzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brucechase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising in less than 2 weeks.  Here are a couple that I just tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to upload the largest possible.  I actually got that from a liscence plate from Tokyo (no never been there, saw on a web site).  I had to do extensive mods to get the words out.
> 
> Here is the original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. that explains why it looked like a liscense plate
> 
> Here is the biggest I can get it.  It is still a little blurry.  Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Amlee

totsmom said:


> Hi - I am new to all of this. Traveling in jAN WITH family including 2 princesses 6 and 3. COuld someone explain how you download these pix that i assume you make into magnets and post on doors? Would love to do it for girls- This is our first disney cruise but about our 18th trip to disney.



Put your pointer over the picture and right click with your mouse.  You will see a save this picture link.   Left click on that.   It will then ask you where you want to save this picture too.  I have set up a file in my pictures just for Disney pictures.  So I save to that.   

I have Photoshop Elements 5 that I LOVE!  It lets me add the words, remove backgrounds and move things around.

I have a photobucket account that lets me upload my files so that I can post them here.  You can have a paid or free photobucket account.


----------



## princesspaige

princesspaige said:


> Amlee,
> 
> could you please make me 2 of the welcome aboards?  One that says "the McPhearson Family" and 1 that says "the Dawalt Family"?  Our dates are November 1-8, 2008.  If you can't that is fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Margaret



Have you had a chance to get to these?  I was checking the posts and did not see it.  We leave the 31st to head down.  

thanks again!!

Margaret


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Just bumping up for all those that are interested.


----------



## mickeyluv

Toothfairy...is this what you were looking for?


----------



## Tooth Fairy

I may be doing something wrong but there is no image just a square from photobucket saying the image has been deleted or removed.  Will emailing them to me work?

Thanks


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## 1char

courtneydisney said:


> I'm a total idiot - I put the wrong year down!  Could you give a dork a second chance and put 2008 on there?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Amlee, I love this design.  Could I ask you to please make 2 for my granddaughters?  Captain Mickey, Welcome Aboard, The Disney Magic,  December 13-20, 2008

Miss Katelynn
Miss Hailey

Thank you. Charliebeth


----------



## 1char

PenskeSth1 said:


> Thank you!! Thank You!!



Amlee, We are on the same cruise as Michele, The Disney Magic, December 13-20, 2008.  Could I please request 2 of the Captain Mickey Welcome aboard signs for:

The Burch Family

The Schlenker Family.

Thank you so much.  Charliebeth


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee

Are you wanting the same Jonas Brother's picture as the other poster, or do you want something different.


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee

If I have missed someone please let me know.


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Amlee
We are going with a couple of families and would love some magnets if you have time.  The Wonder Oct 30-Nov 2 2008.  The red Mickey one is great!

The Linebergers

The Kupskys

The Proctors

Many Thanks


----------



## Betty Breed

Amlee,
We are going on the Wonder Dec 14th-18th. I was hoping you could make 2 of the Welcome Aboard for my family. 

The Breed Family

The Eckbold Family

Thanks ahead of time 
Betty


----------



## bevtoy

I may have missed it but would you post the Welcome Aboard Mickey without names and dates? Thank-you.



Amlee said:


> If I have missed someone please let me know.


----------



## Snowwhitebelle

actually, is there a totally blank one?

thank you


----------



## 1char

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Nikki, does this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



Christine, I really like your door sign.  Could I request 2 of these with:

The Schlenker Family

Jim and Charlie

December 13-20, 2008


Thank you.  Charliebeth


----------



## 1char

Amlee said:


> Ok, I had to put thing where they are, because they wouldn't fit any other way.  I also thought the black up top was to much with the ship.  So I went with Mickey red.



This looks great.  Could I please request 2 of them for our upcoming cruise?  

I like the way you put the family name in red at the top, under the "Yo,Ho"

Cruise: December 13-20, 2008

Schlenker Family

Jim and Charlie

Thank you so much.  Charliebeth


----------



## 1char

Amlee said:


>



THANK YOU!!  These look wonderful.  Can't wait until I can print them out.  I am surprising my daughter and her family with magnets for their door.  

I am having so much fun, thanks to you and all the other designers for all their help.  Charliebeth


----------



## 1char

Amlee said:


>



WONDERFUL!! Thank you so much.  I really appreciate you doing this for my granddaughters.  They are going to love seeing their names on their door.  Many thanks.  Charliebeth


----------



## PaulaDH

The same one as the other poster (black and gold) - My kids fell in love with it!   THANKS!!!


----------



## CarrianneB

Amlee said:


>



Is there any chance I could get this for the Basler Family?  We are on the October 25 - November 1st Magic Cruise.

I would greatly appreciate it, but understand if you can't.  These are absolutely cool!!


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Amlee said:


>



Hi

Is there anyway you can do this with The Flechas Family.. without a date so we can use it for different cruises... 

Txs so much


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee

CarrianneB said:


> Is there any chance I could get this for the Basler Family?  We are on the October 25 - November 1st Magic Cruise.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it, but understand if you can't.  These are absolutely cool!!




*2008 or 2009?*


----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee




----------



## Amlee

*I need yall's help with some things.  When you put in a request to save time please put all of your information.   Name, Full Date of Sailing (if you want it) if not please let me know.   Also which ship you are sailing on.

If you do this then I can fill in the blanks quickly and get these out to yall.  But if I have quote or pm you back, it takes longer.   I have a pattern set up now with several blanks, so if I have the correct info.  I can just copy and paste the information in.*


----------



## Amlee




----------



## LITTLEKID58

Amlee said:


>



Thank you so much you are awesome


----------



## princesspaige

Amlee said:


>



Thank you so much, they look great!!!


----------



## Betty Breed

Amlee said:


>



Thanks Amlee. You're the greatest!


----------



## CarrianneB

Amlee said:


> *2008 or 2009?*



2008 - Yes, I am last minute on these things!  Thanks!!


----------



## CarrianneB

CarrianneB said:


> 2008 - Yes, I am last minute on these things!  Thanks!!



And if you were willing to throw in a "pirates life for me" like these recent ones, I would greatly appreciate it.

You Rock!!


----------



## bevtoy

your work is really good, thanks for helping DISers with their magnets.


----------



## meletbry

Amlee said:


>



hello amlee, can I have this one with

the Disney Magic
december 6-13th 2008
no names

thank you sooooooooooooo much


----------



## uncw89

Amlee said:


>



Could I get this one with the Hiett family?  What font do you use for the names?  Thanks!


----------



## jennyh2829

Maybe I missed it, but is there a mickey head pirate?  I saw the princess one (with a crown) and need a pirate one or something for  my nephew.  Thanks


----------



## KathyFP

We would love the red Mickey welcome aboard.

The Moore Family
December 20 - 27, 2008.

I also have a questions.  I have downloaded some "blanks." I do have photshop elements.  When I click layer and then click the text tool, I can outline a box, but I am unable to typoe text.  Does anyone know what my next step would be?


----------



## bevtoy

jennyh2829 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but is there a mickey head pirate?  I saw the princess one (with a crown) and need a pirate one or something for  my nephew.  Thanks


----------



## jennyh2829

Thanks


----------



## mickeyluv

I have a lot of graphics that I have saved on my computer and when I go to print them they are too small.  Can someone tell me how to make them bigger without them looking distorted?  I am using Photo Impact and I'm a new user of this program.  I just cannot figure it out!!


----------



## motherbear

Wow what great work you guys do!!!!!   I have been looking for magnet ideas for our Thanksgiving Cruise, Not with Disney.  We just booked this week a cruise with RCI we couldn't work a Disney Cruise out this time, we did it 4 years ago.  I saw one design for Thanksgiving, but any other will be welcomed.  They can be Disney Characters or anything, but we will be cruising The Independence of the Seas with Royal Caribbean from Nov.  23-29. Just in case you have a brain storm and need our names they are Vince, Renea, Kaitlyn and Mekenzie.
Thanks ahead of time!!!!


----------



## 1char

THANK YOU!!  THANK YOU!!  These are wonderful.  Can't wait until I can get them printed and ready for our trip.  Charliebeth


----------



## friendw/boys

crissichef said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm back from our cruise......sick and all.......I thought I would post pictures of my door.  I want to thank everyone who personalized some for me and gave me ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Crissi



Hi Crissi, 

I really love the family magnet with the stick figures. Do you think you could do one for my family? If you think you could just PM me and I will give all the info you need.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zandy595

I finally found the picture I've been looking for, but I can't get the black background off.  I know a lot of you have more sophisticated software than I have and I was wondering if anyone could help me.  Please


----------



## LivingtheWDWdream

This is a great thread and gave me lots of ideas for our signs for our upcoming cruises! 

Thanks for sharing all your ideas!


----------



## neonurse

Zandy595 said:


> I finally found the picture I've been looking for, but I can't get the black background off.  I know a lot of you have more sophisticated software than I have and I was wondering if anyone could help me.  Please


When you are in the paint mode see if you click on the eye dropper and then on the white around goofy (it sucks up the colour and matches it) then click on the black area around it or try and erase it. I don't know how to post pics so I can't help you out. Sorry. HTH


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I am not good at loading photos on here so hopefully this worked.


----------



## Zandy595

neonurse said:


> When you are in the paint mode see if you click on the eye dropper and then on the white around goofy (it sucks up the colour and matches it) then click on the black area around it or try and erase it. I don't know how to post pics so I can't help you out. Sorry. HTH


What program are you referring to?  I don't have an eye dropper in printshop.



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I am not good at loading photos on here so hopefully this worked.


Thank you!


----------



## neonurse

I just use the paint shop on my computer. Not an expert at computers.


----------



## reneritch

Zandy595 said:


> I finally found the picture I've been looking for, but I can't get the black background off.  I know a lot of you have more sophisticated software than I have and I was wondering if anyone could help me.  Please



You probably don't need this now, but I fixed Goofy's shoe and also made the image into a gif format, as well as a jpg format.

Great job on finding the image.


----------



## OCD for WD

I have loved going through this thread and seeing all the fantastic graphics everyone has.  I wish I had my own to share, but I'm just building my collection - mostly with things I've gotten off the last 167 pages!   

However, I do have some pictures from previous cruises that might lend themselves to signs for those of you who are artistically prone.  Enjoy!






















Hope someone makes something pretty!


----------



## Danemom

Wow, OCD for WD - those are some amazing photos!


----------



## OCD for WD

Danemom said:


> Wow, OCD for WD - those are some amazing photos!



Thanks!  I know they don't really belong in a "graphics" thread, but I felt guilty that I had nothing else to contribute here.


----------



## OCD for WD

I realized I probably do have some things that I can scan in - I just need to get my scanner hooked back up tomorrow.  Until then, I found 2 more pics from my cruise this past Aug.  (All of the other ones were from Jan 07.)


----------



## bevtoy

Your photos are really good!  I have a few but not as good as yours what camera did you use?
I think these could be used as magnets but not sure how to make it work.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Does anyone have the Mickey ears with pirate doo-rag?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I love the photos.............


----------



## bevtoy

No but here are a few pirate Mickeys


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

mayraguma said:


> Gecko1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some...
> Poohwhorh, yours was PM'ed to you as requested, hope it made it!
> 
> Snowwhitebelle, I will need to load yours to another site and link it. DIS won't let me load a file that large.
> 
> Mayragume & Tracyz: Let me know if these are what you were wanting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These sure were what I wanted!!!
> 
> Thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone load this without the child name at the bottom...Love it but don't want it personalized!  Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## bevtoy

bringing this forward for pirate Mickey fans


bevtoy said:


>


----------



## bevtoy

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> mayraguma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone load this without the child name at the bottom...Love it but don't want it personalized!  Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## 2beaprincess

bevtoy said:


>



That's a good one!


----------



## OCD for WD

bevtoy said:


> Your photos are really good!  I have a few but not as good as yours what camera did you use?
> I think these could be used as magnets but not sure how to make it work.



The camera I had in 07 (the first set) was a Pentax Optio S4 - but unfortunately I lost it at a party early this past summer.     Oops!  But I was thinking about getting a bigger, better one for the Panama Canal cruise anyway - it just made the decision more solid.    So anyway the other 2 pics were made with a Sony Cybershot DSC-H50.  I only bought it about 2 weeks before my trip so I spent alot of time playing with settings and repeating shots.  Came home with over 1600 pictures from 19 days of vacation - and I was traveling solo!   

Kimberly


----------



## OCD for WD

small milestone - that last post was my 100th!!


----------



## kpflillirpf

Amlee, would you be willing to do a Yo Ho Yo Ho graphic for my family?  Also, would you be willing to do the great red oval graphic with mickey on it for my family? Thanks.  Kristi    Our info is:

The Foster Family
October 3 - 9, 2009


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

bevtoy said:


> ForTheLoveOfDCL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  definately the magnet for my youngest...haha
Click to expand...


----------



## bevtoy

OCD for WD said:


> The camera I had in 07 (the first set) was a Pentax Optio S4 - but unfortunately I lost it at a party early this past summer.     Oops!  But I was thinking about getting a bigger, better one for the Panama Canal cruise anyway - it just made the decision more solid.    So anyway the other 2 pics were made with a Sony Cybershot DSC-H50.  I only bought it about 2 weeks before my trip so I spent alot of time playing with settings and repeating shots.  Came home with over 1600 pictures from 19 days of vacation - and I was traveling solo!
> 
> Kimberly


The camera I have now is a Sony DSC-H2, my self and two of my friends bought the same camera.  All of us have experienced a failed shutter button immediately after the warranty was up.  The price to repair the button?  Half the cost of the camera and denial of any issue from Sony.
I have managed to limp along by using duct tape to hold the button in its space.   anyway I just wanted to warn folks about that camera.
If it weren't for that issue its a OK camera.


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Thank you It's not the exact one I saw but that is cute too....Thanks alot


----------



## yecart69

Thank you so much Amlee!!  My family will be thrilled to see their name on a sign!!!  I am so excited!


----------



## DLBDS

I found these online tonight. Maybe someone can clean them up/personalize/use them?


----------



## bevtoy

Those are good, love the 1st one of Ariel added them to my collection, Thank-you!


----------



## DLBDS

Here's one more I forgot to add.....


----------



## DLBDS

bevtoy said:


> Those are good, love the 1st one of Ariel added them to my collection, Thank-you!



You're very welcome! These are my first contributions to the DISigners of the DIS. Thought I would try and give something back to you guys!


----------



## BigMikey

Wow, so many good ideas here.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Here are a few.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does anybody have the graphic of the Mickey Head with the DCL Captain's hat?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

disneyfaninaz said:


> Does anybody have the graphic of the Mickey Head with the DCL Captain's hat?


Hope this is what you are hoping for.....


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Okay, that's a good one.  Does anybody have one like these?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does anybody have a graphic of Pluto in his sailor suit?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Does anyone know how to make the names with pics behind... ?  I know there were 2 that did them but they both seem busy.


----------



## msgoofy

Could I please get a Welcome Aboard?

The McDonalds
Disney Wonder
December 6-10, 2009

Nothing like getting started early!!!

Thanks.


----------



## DLBDS

msgoofy said:


> Could I please get a Welcome Aboard?
> 
> The McDonalds
> Disney Wonder
> December 6-10, 2009
> 
> Nothing like getting started early!!!
> 
> Thanks.



Early? That ain't early. Mine isn't until May!!


----------



## Gecko1

I have caught a few PM's lately for magnets, some others are waiting. I am still working 7 days a week on projects - one day off in the last nine weeks! My cruise is in about three weeks and I have a ton of things left to do.

I will try to slip in some more work for those waiting, but no promises until I get back from a ride on the boat with the big mouse!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## bevtoy

disneyfaninaz said:


> Does anybody have a graphic of Pluto in his sailor suit?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thanks, but that's Goofy!  I'm looking for Pluto.


----------



## DLBDS

disneyfaninaz said:


> Thanks, but that's Goofy!  I'm looking for Pluto.





I didn't catch that either. What kind of Disney fans are WE?!


----------



## Maddie's Nana

disneyfaninaz said:


> Thanks, but that's Goofy!  I'm looking for Pluto.



I have this one of Mickey & Pluto:


----------



## bevtoy

disneyfaninaz said:


> Thanks, but that's Goofy!  I'm looking for Pluto.




LOL well sorry about that


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Maddie's Nana said:


> I have this one of Mickey & Pluto:



That's a great picture, just not what I am looking for.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

1char said:


> Christine, I really like your door sign.  Could I request 2 of these with:
> 
> The Schlenker Family
> 
> Jim and Charlie
> 
> December 13-20, 2008
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Charliebeth



Sorry I am so late in getting back to you!
 Do these work?











Let me know!

Christine


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Unfortunately he's got the bar in front of him...he was at the goofy pool hangin out.  If this isn't what ur looking for ...can u give us a better idea??


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thanks.  Actually, I was just looking for a clip art image, similar to the Goofy one above, not an actual photo.  

These pics are great though!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

OoppS LOL Sorry if I stumble upon one I will get it for u


----------



## Zandy595

Does anyone have a big clear image of the DCL logo?  All I keep finding are tiny ones that look awful when I enlarge them.


----------



## DLBDS

disneyfaninaz said:


> Thanks.  Actually, I was just looking for a clip art image, similar to the Goofy one above, not an actual photo.
> 
> These pics are great though!



I tried searching for one last night via Google Images. I came up empty though. Good luck! I hope you find one.


----------



## reneritch

Zandy595 said:


> Does anyone have a big clear image of the DCL logo?  All I keep finding are tiny ones that look awful when I enlarge them.



I have this one.


----------



## Zandy595

reneritch said:


> I have this one.


Thanks!  That's bigger than the ones I've been seeing.


----------



## 1char

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Sorry I am so late in getting back to you!
> Do these work?
> 
> [Christine, THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!  Just what I wanted.  I appreciate you doing this  for me .  Charliebeth


----------



## 1char

1char said:


> WONDERFUL!! Thank you so much.  I really appreciate you doing this for my granddaughters.  They are going to love seeing their names on their door.  Many thanks.  Charliebeth



Amlee, I hate to ask but is it possible to get a few more of these signs?  When the "Big People" saw them, they asked where was their signs, they seemed disappointed when I said I didn't ask you to make one for them.


Kathie
Chad
Charlie
Jim

Thank you so much.  Charliebeth


----------



## Amirah95

How do you make the magnets?  This thread makes me want to get with my kids the day before we depart to make magnets.  They don't know we're going!!!


----------



## reneritch

removed


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Anyone have some good Chip 'N Dale ones?    Maybe some with the sailor outfits for the cruise?

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Here's some:


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Oh thank you!  

We are actually doing a cruise celebrating Chip 'N Dale in 2010!  

I appreciate the graphics!

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## pjpoohbear

disneyfaninaz, do you have chip and dale not on the backgrounds?

Pj


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Sorry I am so late in getting back to you!
> Do these work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> Christine


aloha christine,
Could you make one for us Henry and Brenda  Dec 6-13 and one for Greg and Betsy Dec 6-13.

mahalo,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## bevtoy

Would you post these graphics text free?  




reneritch said:


> Finally removed the background around Mickey today to make this image for our Christmas cruise on the Magic.  Including the blanks for both the Magic and Wonder.
> 
> The font I used is Mickey.


----------



## bevtoy

I have a few but they are on backgrounds. I have them without names too thanks to another Diser.   I will post themon request.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

pjpoohbear said:


> disneyfaninaz, do you have chip and dale not on the backgrounds?
> 
> Pj



I got those designs from rumblytumbly, so I don't have the individual characters.  Sorry.


----------



## BevS97

I haven't read every page,  but I have throughly enjoyed the graphics I have seen on here,  and wanted to share something which may be useful.

http://cooltext.com

You can use it to make fancy titles for your magnets.
I just created this





 in a few seconds.


----------



## Maddie's Nana

pjpoohbear said:


> disneyfaninaz, do you have chip and dale not on the backgrounds?
> 
> Pj



Check out this link for some clips of Chip & Dale:


http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb3/chipanddale.html


----------



## BethanyF

I still have 100 pages to go through in this thread, but I am looking for Mickey & Minnie as a bride & groom....preferably not a cartoon / comic.  
I have my anniversary sign almost done and I have a cartoon image that just diesnt seem to fit with the rest of the sign.


----------



## bevtoy

BethanyF said:


> I still have 100 pages to go through in this thread, but I am looking for Mickey & Minnie as a bride & groom....preferably not a cartoon / comic.
> I have my anniversary sign almost done and I have a cartoon image that just diesnt seem to fit with the rest of the sign.


 I have several Micky and Minnie as  bride and groom, and some that are simply romantic poses.  All are cartoons.   I winder if anyone can remove the graphics from the last one?  A very kind DISer made that one for my husband and I for our 25th wedding anniversary cruise.  I love it.


----------



## BethanyF

One more question....what font is used on the name tags?  I have the blank, but am pulling out my hair trying to get the right font.  Thanks


----------



## cruisecrzy

BethanyF said:


> One more question....what font is used on the name tags?  I have the blank, but am pulling out my hair trying to get the right font.  Thanks




I believe it is called Lifestyle


----------



## Maddie's Nana

bevtoy said:


> I have several Micky and Minnie as  bride and groom, and some that are simply romantic poses.  All are cartoons.   I winder if anyone can remove the graphics from the last one?  A very kind DISer made that one for my husband and I for our 25th wedding anniversary cruise.  I love it.
> 
> 
> Like this?


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks *Maddie's Nana that looks great!*


Maddie's Nana said:


> bevtoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have several Micky and Minnie as  bride and groom, and some that are simply romantic poses.  All are cartoons.   I winder if anyone can remove the graphics from the last one?  A very kind DISer made that one for my husband and I for our 25th wedding anniversary cruise.  I love it.
> 
> 
> Like this?
Click to expand...


----------



## chaoscent

I have some here
http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/Backgrounds and Clipart/Wedding/
Mostly cartoons except for this one.  Natalie has some beautiful ones, you could ask her.  




Penny


----------



## BethanyF

work in progress...I still want to change that small picture.  But just so you can see what I'm working on


----------



## BethanyF

here's another one I just did...


----------



## bevtoy

WOuld you post that without text too? I would love to use it in the future.  Thanks!


BethanyF said:


> here's another one I just did...


----------



## bevtoy

I once sailed on The Big Red Boat, BTW I like the rope framing







BethanyF said:


> work in progress...I still want to change that small picture.  But just so you can see what I'm working on


----------



## pinkygirl

BethanyF said:


> here's another one I just did...



this is SO cute!!!!!!!!! do you have it as a blank???? thank you so much!!


----------



## mickeyluv

BethanyF said:


> here's another one I just did...




How cute!!!!!


----------



## BethanyF

here's a couple blanks....one without the date and one with no text at all










I love doing stuff like this.  I'm in the middle of a photo collage one of Nassau.  Still need more pics for it, but when it's done I'll post it.


----------



## wdwscout

bevtoy said:


> BTW I like the rope framing



I love the rope framing as well!
How did you do that?


----------



## reneritch

that is really cute


----------



## reneritch

pjpoohbear said:


> disneyfaninaz, do you have chip and dale not on the backgrounds?
> 
> Pj



I have this one.


----------



## BethanyF

wdwscout said:


> I love the rope framing as well!
> How did you do that?


Thanks
It's one of the photo edges available in Microsoft PhotoDraw.  
I have several other programs, but I can accomplish 95% of what I want using only PhotoDraw.


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Dear Friends
I usually lurk on the 'Creative DISigns' board, but I made this and thought I would share.  If anybody would like their name/ship/dates added I would be happy to do this.
Hugs
Joanne


----------



## pjpoohbear

reneritch said:


> I have this one.



Thank you!


----------



## GeneralMax

BethanyF said:


> work in progress...I still want to change that small picture.  But just so you can see what I'm working on



Bethany-

We did the same thing this summer for our 20th. We honeymooned on the Big Red boat and anniversaried on the Magic. It was wonderful. I just wish I had had your great door sign.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

hawaiian mickey said:


> aloha christine,
> Could you make one for us Henry and Brenda  Dec 6-13 and one for Greg and Betsy Dec 6-13.
> 
> mahalo,
> hawaiian mickey











Are these okay?

Christine


----------



## bevtoy

Would you post this with the MAgic on it and also one thats text free?  Thank you!



tinkerbell 766 said:


> Dear Friends
> I usually lurk on the 'Creative DISigns' board, but I made this and thought I would share.  If anybody would like their name/ship/dates added I would be happy to do this.
> Hugs
> Joanne


----------



## suezyq50

bevtoy said:


> Thanks *Maddie's Nana that looks great!*
> 
> I love this one. It's the one with blue back ground, Mickey and Minnie as bride and groom. Can someone put in "On the Magic,Celebrating 36 years, Dave and Sue"?  Thanks


----------



## thayes21

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Dear Friends
> I usually lurk on the 'Creative DISigns' board, but I made this and thought I would share.  If anybody would like their name/ship/dates added I would be happy to do this.
> Hugs
> Joanne



Joanne:

I love this picture!!!  We will be on the Magic beginning November 1st.  Would you mind preparing one for us?

Disney Magic 11/1/08
Hayes Family

Thank you so much for assisting an artistically-challenged individual!! 

Tom


----------



## disneyfaninaz

reneritch said:


> I have this one.



Does anybody have this image in a GIF or PNG file without the background?


----------



## tinkerbell 766

bevtoy said:


> Would you post this with the MAgic on it and also one thats text free?  Thank you!



Certainly.  Here you go
Hugs
Joanne


----------



## tinkerbell 766

thayes21 said:


> Joanne:
> 
> I love this picture!!!  We will be on the Magic beginning November 1st.  Would you mind preparing one for us?
> 
> Disney Magic 11/1/08
> Hayes Family
> 
> Thank you so much for assisting an artistically-challenged individual!!
> 
> Tom



Here you are!!
Have a magical cruise
Hugs
Joanne


----------



## thayes21

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Here you are!!
> Have a magical cruise
> Hugs
> Joanne



Joanne:

It looks fantastic!!   We can't wait to proudly show your work on our stateroom door!! 

Best regards,

Tom


----------



## tinkerbell 766

You're most welcome!!
Hugs as always
Joanne


----------



## rickyshell

Joannie--okay I know late notice, but I just found this post and was wondering if you could whip up one for me.   

Could I have that sign above with Mickey at the helm.   

Disney Wonder 11-02-08

Nick, Courtney, Rick and Michelle 


Thanks in advance.   People are so creative on this site.


----------



## msgoofy

Joanne,

Could you please make me one?

We'll be on the Disney Wonder 2009.
McDonald Family

Thanks so much!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does anybody have these two images in a GIF or PNG file without the background?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Bump


----------



## tinkerbell 766

rickyshell said:


> Joannie--okay I know late notice, but I just found this post and was wondering if you could whip up one for me.
> 
> Could I have that sign above with Mickey at the helm.
> 
> Disney Wonder 11-02-08
> 
> Nick, Courtney, Rick and Michelle
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.   People are so creative on this site.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Here you are
> Hope I'm not too late
> Have a magical cruise
> Hugs
> Joanne


----------



## tinkerbell 766

msgoofy said:


> Joanne,
> 
> Could you please make me one?
> 
> We'll be on the Disney Wonder 2009.
> McDonald Family
> 
> Thanks so much!



I most certainly can make you one!!
Here you go
Enjoy
Hugs
Joanne


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## hawaiian mickey

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Are these okay?
> 
> Christine


aloha ,
It's great except could you make it Henry and Brenda. Not Henry and Betsy. I don't think Greg would like sharing Betsy with me.

aloha,
hawaiiann mickey


----------



## cruisecrzy

Zandy595 said:


>



Sandy those are incredible!!!


----------



## Zandy595

cruisecrzy said:


> Sandy those are incredible!!!


Hey Michelle.  I didn't actually make them, I found them on a poster website.


----------



## Hanover

Amlee,



Amlee said:


>


Would you please do the above name badge family signs for me and 2 friends for the with:


The Romanoff Family--Disney Wonder and Disney Magic
The Rabine Family--Disney Wonder
The Kutchins Family--Disney Wonder

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Suzy Mouse

Fun Sandy!!!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

hawaiian mickey said:


> aloha ,
> It's great except could you make it Henry and Brenda. Not Henry and Betsy. I don't think Greg would like sharing Betsy with me.
> 
> aloha,
> hawaiiann mickey



You never know!! HaHA. Okay my bad! Let me resend.  





Look better? Sorry about that!!!!

Christine


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Silly Little Pixie said:


> You never know!! HaHA. Okay my bad! Let me resend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look better? Sorry about that!!!!
> 
> Christine



aloha,
Thank you very much. My wife got a kick out of that mistake. She thought I was taking my sister instead of her.


aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## Hanover

tinkerbell 766 said:


> I most certainly can make you one!!
> Here you go
> Enjoy
> Hugs
> Joanne



Would you please make one for our family and friends that say:

 Romanoff Family
 Rabine Family
Kutchins Family
 (All on the Disney Wonder but please leave the year blank so we can use them again)

thanks in advance!!


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Here you go
Enjoy!!
Hugs
Joanne


----------



## Hanover

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Here you go
> Enjoy!!
> Hugs
> Joanne



Absolutely awesome, thank you so much!!


----------



## dizzi

HI Ya'll i have not posted here often BUT i have checked in here and thre when going on cruises etc to see whats new.

  I have been looking through pictures of my last cruise/vacation and i have come up with 3 pictures that i think would make great magnets.....If they come out so here goes........


----------



## dizzi

WEll the lighting isnt too great but lets see what the other 2 look like


----------



## dizzi

WEll i guess the last one is best......

I will keep looking through my new pics and see what else i have.

Thanks


----------



## crushonjessica

I would love to make a magnet for my DD first cruise next year. The image I am looking for hase the POTC skull on top of the Disney Cruise logo waves in pink. It is being used on the right hand side of Westbound Transatlantic Cruise for 2010. I want just that part and not the whole logo. Anybody out there who can help a friend out?


----------



## 1char

Gecko1 said:


> Dayub, Here is Nicki's



This is just too funny.  Could I please request 2 with the names:

(1) Hailey and Katie   

(2) Charlie

Thank you.  Charlie


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

BethanyF said:


> work in progress...I still want to change that small picture.  But just so you can see what I'm working on




Oh, I love this.  My husband and I are about to celebrate our 20th anniversary.  I'd love to have something like this for our trip.

I'm also loving the "a princess always smiles" with the silly princesses on it.

Could someone do these for us?  I have no idea how to do it.

Don & Kimberly are celebrating 20 WONDERful years.

Emma & Elsa are my princesses.

And, it's our first cruise.  Maybe I should get a lime green Mickey head that says that?

Can one of you wonderful people make that for me?


----------



## reneritch

crushonjessica said:


> I would love to make a magnet for my DD first cruise next year. The image I am looking for hase the POTC skull on top of the Disney Cruise logo waves in pink. It is being used on the right hand side of Westbound Transatlantic Cruise for 2010. I want just that part and not the whole logo. Anybody out there who can help a friend out?



See if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## crushonjessica

Thank you


----------



## reneritch

Here is an Ariel and Melody image.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

reneritch said:


> Here is an Ariel and Melody image.



Luv it... TFS


----------



## Amlee

I hope I have not missed anyones cruise date.  If I have, I am so sorry.  I have had to stay with my grandmother since October 5th and she does not have internet.   I am hoping after the 15th of Nov, I can start back to doing some of my designs.


----------



## bevtoy

Amlee I hope all is well?




Amlee said:


> I hope I have not missed anyones cruise date.  If I have, I am so sorry.  I have had to stay with my grandmother since October 5th and she does not have internet.   I am hoping after the 15th of Nov, I can start back to doing some of my designs.


----------



## Amlee

Oh, things are ok.  She had knee replacement the 1st of October and did great.  She stayed 3 days in the hospital and another 6 in rehab.  The doctor first said to expect to stay 21 days in rehab, but she did so good, then let her go after 6 days if someone would stay with her.  She is 79 and lives by herself, so we had to work out an arrangement to have someone stay with her.

Well those arrangements boiled down to ME.  Cousins that were suppose to show didn't, Aunts never returned phone calls to see if they could come sit with her.  My mother stayed a few days with her, I stayed a total of 26 days with her.   No internet and only 5 channels on the tv.   I am NOT happy with my family right now!  My dad stepped up and helped my mother and I, but none of the other kids, in-laws, grandkids, or great grandkids did crap.


----------



## meletbry

Amlee

Hope that everything goes well for your Grandmother.
Sorry to hear about the planning going wrong with your family. These things happen    .It's nice of you to do all this for your family  .
Don't worry about my request, you can get to it whenever you have time It means alot that you're still thinking about us when you're that busy  .

thank you


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## disneyfantasy

Love the Hidden Mickey Lounge!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tinkluvr12

tinkerbell 766 said:


> rickyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joannie--okay I know late notice, but I just found this post and was wondering if you could whip up one for me.
> 
> Could I have that sign above with Mickey at the helm.
> 
> Disney Wonder 11-02-08
> 
> Nick, Courtney, Rick and Michelle
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.   People are so creative on this site.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Here you are
> Hope I'm not too late
> Have a magical cruise
> Hugs
> Joanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I please get one of these with Disney Magic 1/10/09
> The Rich Family
> Thanks so much for sharing your talents!
Click to expand...


----------



## tinkluvr12

Do any of you wonderfully creative "magneteers" have art work of a fire fighter Mickey?  I would love to surprise my husband and son with a special magnet for them.  We are cruising in Jan. so I have a little time.  I am in awe of the talent 'dis'played here.  WOW! Big group hug to all of you wonderful, giving souls.  Walt would love this place!


----------



## bevtoy

tinkluvr12 said:


> Do any of you wonderfully creative "magneteers" have art work of a fire fighter Mickey?  I would love to surprise my husband and son with a special magnet for them.  We are cruising in Jan. so I have a little time.  I am in awe of the talent 'dis'played here.  WOW! Big group hug to all of you wonderful, giving souls.  Walt would love this place!


This is all I can find:


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

What about this one?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## reneritch

tinkluvr12 said:


> Do any of you wonderfully creative "magneteers" have art work of a fire fighter Mickey?  I would love to surprise my husband and son with a special magnet for them.  We are cruising in Jan. so I have a little time.  I am in awe of the talent 'dis'played here.  WOW! Big group hug to all of you wonderful, giving souls.  Walt would love this place!



I have this one.


----------



## bevtoy

Thats a nice one!




reneritch said:


> I have this one.


----------



## reneritch

thanks,  Here are a few more posted by  Mrs_C and DBL101 back in January:  I, also, have the Donald Fireman image if anyone wants, I can post later tonight.


----------



## reneritch

Here is the Donald fireman:


----------



## bevtoy

reneritch those are great!


----------



## cyndik1111

I am trying to make a mickey head silhouette with stick people for the family on it. I have a Mac and I'm computer challenged. I can't figure out how to superimpose the stick people onto the head without a white background surrounding the stick people. Does anyone know how to do this? or where I can get better stick people? Please help.


----------



## bevtoy

Can you post the graphics you are working with?  I think I have several stick families.



cyndik1111 said:


> I am trying to make a mickey head silhouette with stick people for the family on it. I have a Mac and I'm computer challenged. I can't figure out how to superimpose the stick people onto the head without a white background surrounding the stick people. Does anyone know how to do this? or where I can get better stick people? Please help.


----------



## cyndik1111

I can't figure out how to put it onto this site. It wont copy when I try and cut and paste. I am using WORD for MACs. Is there a better program out there that I can use? Ugghh!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

You need to upload your graphics into a web photo site like photobucket.com.  Then you can copy the Image code to paste them into a post.


----------



## cyndik1111

Disneyfaninaz- thanks so much for the help.... but I can't get my images to upload to photobucket either. I am totally out of my league with this computer stuff. I think I need to start from scratch. Any suggestions on what program to use would be much appreciated.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

cyndik1111 said:


> Disneyfaninaz- thanks so much for the help.... but I can't get my images to upload to photobucket either. I am totally out of my league with this computer stuff. I think I need to start from scratch. Any suggestions on what program to use would be much appreciated.



I wish I knew how to help you.  But, I'm not a mac user so it's a foriegn language to me.

It's not so much the software as the type of file you are using.  You need a GIF of PNG file in order not to have the background.


----------



## tinkluvr12

Thank you to all of you.  I love all of the fire fighter pics.  I don't know how you do it.  This forum is seriously amazing.  Every time I log in I am so happy I did.  You get that "Disney" feeling just by being here.  Thank you again.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## cyndik1111

BEVTOY- thank you so much for posting those!!! I love them. Now I can play around with these. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Schachteles

HELP my youngest is obsessed for some reason with Daisy Duck.  Does anyone have something cute with her for a door sign??

THANK YOU!!


----------



## reneritch

Here is one I made this morning - two versions:


----------



## bevtoy

Schachteles said:


> HELP my youngest is obsessed for some reason with Daisy Duck.  Does anyone have something cute with her for a door sign??
> 
> THANK YOU!!


----------



## bevtoy

I only have 3 pics of Daisy anyone else have any good ones?


----------



## Schachteles

bevtoy said:


>





bevtoy said:


> I only have 3 pics of Daisy anyone else have any good ones?



THANKS, love them both...anyone have any idea of how to personalize it?  They are for my daughter Carly


----------



## Zandy595




----------



## reneritch

Zandy595 said:


>



That one is really cute.


----------



## Trena

bevtoy said:


> brooksfabfive created this special magnet for my husband and I for our 25th wedding anniversary!  I just love it.



This would be perfect for us!  Is it ok to use this?

We are celebrating our 16th anniversary.  Would some one be willing to customize this for me?  I don't know how.


----------



## Trena

Never mind, I finally got through the rest of the thread and found a blank one.
I think I can work with the blank one.  Thanks to everyone for posting all of this.  I  have spent all afternoon admiring your work.  Now, lets see if I can make something.


----------



## reigle4

tinkerbell 766 said:


> I most certainly can make you one!!
> Here you go
> Enjoy
> Hugs
> Joanne



Is it possible for you to do 10 of these for me?  We are on the Wonder Dec 11, 2008.  The families names are as follows.   Thank you in advance 

1.  Reigle
2. Maiden
3. Farley
4.  Bohannon
5. Reigle 
6. Reigle
7. Temple
8. Willits
9. Eddings
10 Bell


----------



## bevtoy

I hope you will post what you made?  Would love to see it.




Trena said:


> Never mind, I finally got through the rest of the thread and found a blank one.
> I think I can work with the blank one.  Thanks to everyone for posting all of this.  I  have spent all afternoon admiring your work.  Now, lets see if I can make something.


----------



## cyndik1111




----------



## cyndik1111

ugh, my 1st attempt.


----------



## bevtoy

cyndik1111  thats not bad 
Heres a coloring page from the Castaway Cay club on the Disney cruise Line Web Site., its black and white and has great potential as a door magnet.
I have three of them I will post more later. I also have a couple wallpapers from the Castaway Club web site.


----------



## alittlebitsassy

I believe a long long time ago bevtoy asked if anyone had a luggage tag and I just remembered that I had an unused one. I don't know if anyone ever posted one(haven't gotten to go thru all the pages).I removed our names and the barcode numbers. I hope someone can use it.


----------



## bevtoy

alittlebitsassy  thank-you!


----------



## tinkluvr12

Bevtoy- Thanks for the stick families.  They are so cute.  I thought I was done collecting clips to magnetize- guess not =)  Is there anyway to change the date on the boxed family to 2009.  I have word- if you can tell me how to do it I would love to be able to do one for our upcoming trip.  Thanks

Also to all of you awesome "magneteers"  anyone have a cute & naughty Stitch?  My son loves the pics of him where he looks mischievious.  I tried google images but they are all the nice Stitch. Thanks


----------



## bevtoy

Can anyone change the dates to 2009 please? Thanks!


----------



## alittlebitsassy

bevtoy said:


> alittlebitsassy  thank-you!



Your Welcome!!!


----------



## Bagleybears

Can anyone give me step by step instructions on how to get some of these graphics onto my computer and how to personalize them with our names.  I'm VERY computer challenged.  Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

Right Click the graphic and choose "Save as" from the drop down menu. Choose the location on your pc and save it there.

If someone would recommend a good program I would appreciate it because I want to replace mine with out spending a fortune and getting another program I don't like. I have Print Workshop 2007 but just dont like it.




Bagleybears said:


> Can anyone give me step by step instructions on how to get some of these graphics onto my computer and how to personalize them with our names.  I'm VERY computer challenged.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Is this what you need?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Sorry, here are the correct dates.


----------



## bevtoy

Thank-you disneyfaninaz


----------



## alittlebitsassy

tinkluvr12 said:


> Bevtoy- Thanks for the stick families.  They are so cute.  I thought I was done collecting clips to magnetize- guess not =)  Is there anyway to change the date on the boxed family to 2009.  I have word- if you can tell me how to do it I would love to be able to do one for our upcoming trip.  Thanks
> 
> Also to all of you awesome "magneteers"  anyone have a cute & naughty Stitch?  My son loves the pics of him where he looks mischievious.  I tried google images but they are all the nice Stitch. Thanks




Hi tinkluvr12, Did you try looking on Photobucket for the mischievious Stitch? I looked and they had alot of pictures of Stitch, maybe you can find what your looking for. Hope this helps you.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Bagleybears

Thanks Bevtoy, I was able to rt click and get the graphic to "my pictures".  Now how do I edit the graphic to put our name on it?  Thanks


----------



## bevtoy

Some tell me they use Microsoft word to add but I dont have that, I have a different program entirely and am shopping for a better one.

Would someone with Word be able to assist ?  
Say Bagleybears, what exactly do you want on which graphic?




Bagleybears said:


> Thanks Bevtoy, I was able to rt click and get the graphic to "my pictures".  Now how do I edit the graphic to put our name on it?  Thanks


----------



## disneyfaninaz

In Word, you just insert the picture as an image then add a text box to it to personalize it.


----------



## Bagleybears

It was easy to put the graphic in Word.  Thanks.  It would not allow me to add a text box however.  Any other ideas or guidance in what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## 2beaprincess

disneyfaninaz said:


> Sorry, here are the correct dates.



Hi there Wendy! 
Love the stick people!! Could you make me one for 2009 with 2 little girls(3)
(4) and a mom and dad?
I would so greatly appreciate it!!! 
TIA
Cindy


----------



## tinkluvr12

Thank you so much for your help with these!  I love the Stitches  and the stick people! This forum is the best!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

2beaprincess said:


> Hi there Wendy!
> Love the stick people!! Could you make me one for 2009 with 2 little girls(3)
> (4) and a mom and dad?
> I would so greatly appreciate it!!!
> TIA
> Cindy


I'm sorry.  These aren't my designs and I don't have enough graphic computer saavy to change them for you.  I just changed the date at Bevtoy's request.

The DISigner who does the stick people is Lisabell.  Her stick people thread can be found here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1909543&page=54

Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## 2beaprincess

disneyfaninaz said:


> I'm sorry.  These aren't my designs and I don't have enough graphic computer saavy to change them for you.  I just changed the date at Bevtoy's request.
> 
> The DISigner who does the stick people is Lisabell.  Her stick people thread can be found here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1909543&page=54
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help more.



Thanks for heading me in the right direction!!


----------



## Bagleybears

Can anyone out there help me personalize a few clip art pieces for our door decorations?  We are leaving in a week and I can not figure out how to personalize them and am magnetless. ...... Thanks!!!


----------



## CheshireChick

Thanks for all the great pics everyone!  Does anyone have (or know what page I can find) a black Mickey silhouette and maybe one with a santa hat on?  I'd like to do some small mickey around the door to fill space...  Thanks!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Rumblytumbly has a bunch:


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## CheshireChick

Thank you so much!!!!!  I love it!


----------



## auntlynne

Bagleybears said:


> It was easy to put the graphic in Word.  Thanks.  It would not allow me to add a text box however.  Any other ideas or guidance in what I might be doing wrong?



I use a Mac, open a file with Word, make the margins very small, under page setup, chose 8 1/2 x 11 - arrow right to get borderless

I drag over whatever background I want; then edit it's layout to be behind text.  Now I can move it around, size or crop it... Chose Add text and you will get Word art (or you can just type and use spaces to make the placement the way you want it.

I made over 80 magnets for my last cruise (mainly for FE gifts) and personalized them for the individual with our cruise information on them.

Hope this helps you (or someone else who might need it).


----------



## Bagleybears

Thanks.  I'll give it a try!!


----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne




----------



## auntlynne




----------



## TotallyAngelic

We received some of your magnets Lynne - they were amazing - we didn't know who had made them at the time so now we do - thank you very very much!  It was a lovely thought to personalise them and they are a great souvenir,


----------



## bevtoy

auntlynne  those are really good!  I wonder if you could post some of the graphics without text?


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I am not very crafty and have never done magents before.  So my simple question is how do you get the picture on the magnet?  Is it special paper for your printer?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am not very crafty and have never done magents before.  So my simple question is how do you get the picture on the magnet?  Is it special paper for your printer?



You can print them on special magnetic paper, which can be expensive, or you can print them on photo paper, regular paper or cardstock.  Some people then laminate or mount them to cardstock to make them sturdier.  You can then attach self adhesive magnetic strips to the back to attach to your stateroom door.


----------



## Donald is #1

disneyfaninaz said:


> You can print them on special magnetic paper, which can be expensive, or you can print them on photo paper, regular paper or cardstock.  Some people then laminate or mount them to cardstock to make them sturdier.  You can then attach self adhesive magnetic strips to the back to attach to your stateroom door.



Cool thanks!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## binky1

Super cute!!


----------



## antkim

sorry!


----------



## antkim

NEDisneyFans said:


> I got the background photo from this thread and added the text and my "beach" penguin from another software program.  Hopefully this will just be the first of many . . . thanks to the OP and everyone who shared their artwork!





I LOVE THIS!!!! Is there any way you could make one with 2 Minnie's,(instead of Mickey) more penguins with drinks and somewhere put "Best Friends Forever"??? I am cruising with my cousin 12/11-12/14 and I thought this was really really great! (we get a weekend away with no hubby's or kids!!) Of course we will miss them.....


----------



## chaoscent

Love the Penguin, it adds the perfect touch.    
Penny


----------



## antkim

NEDISNEYFANS...just wondering if you saw my last post?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## debsters41

but I haven't figured out yet how to personalize them, but I still have time!  Here is the link if anyone wants them- they are PIRATES

http://apps.pirates.go.com/pirates/v3/#/community/downloads_wallpaper.html


----------



## bevtoy

Oh wow thats what I call great wallpaper!  



debsters41 said:


> but I haven't figured out yet how to personalize them, but I still have time!  Here is the link if anyone wants them- they are PIRATES
> 
> http://apps.pirates.go.com/pirates/v3/#/community/downloads_wallpaper.html


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## javaj

I'm spending way too much time on this board lately  

I'm sure there's some sort of Jedi (Mickey? Goofy?) art that I can use on this thread -- but I don't really want to go through 182 pages. Anyone have any suggestions for me? I found a couple of google clip art but wanted to see all my options.

DS #1 turns 7 in January and I wanted to do a Happy Birthday Door Magnet for him!

I also need a Buzz Lightyear design that I can use for DS #2 so he doesn't feel left out.  I don't know what his magnet will say yet, though so any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## bevtoy

[IMG


----------



## javaj

bevtoy,

Thanks so much!


----------



## Olaf

Here is my first go.


----------



## bevtoy

Olaf thats really good!


----------



## niciggy

Zandy595 said:


> I've added you all to my list.  I have quite a few to do, so if your vacation gets close and I haven't done your names yet, please let me know and I'll put you at the top of the list.
> 
> I may be starting a separate thread for these names, since they've taken on a life of their own.



Hi there-can I get two names for my daughters:
Ava
Lola
both princesses are fine.  Thank you so much!
Nicole


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I am not sure if Sandy is doing names right now.  I thought she was taking a break due to ,,,well life!


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for the info - useful thread...

this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...

see ya...


----------



## Olaf

bevtoy said:


> Olaf thats really good!




Thank you!  I'm still trying to get the hang of it.  You're the pro around here.   

I'm having some issues with printing.  When I change the size to 300 dpi, it makes the image 5x4 and I want it to be a tad larger.  Any ideas?


----------



## bevtoy

My husband was dreaming about a Disney Christmas cruise so I booked one for December 12, 2009 (Western Carribean), Now to make a countdown chain and put it in a big box and wrap it with Disney Christmas paper and have them open it Christmas Eve.


----------



## reneritch

niciggy said:


> Hi there-can I get two names for my daughters:
> Ava
> Lola
> both princesses are fine.  Thank you so much!
> Nicole



You might want to check on the Creative Design thread.  There are several designers making names.  

Here is one- Kellybell:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1966574&page=1


----------



## ShawnaH

disneyfaninaz said:


> Sorry, here are the correct dates.
> 
> [
> Hi I was wondering if you could help me make a family. I did not see one with a family of three. A mom, dad, and son. I would like it to say Disney Cruise 2009.
> 
> Thanks either way!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Here is the thread of the person who does the families.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1909543


----------



## wdwscout

I have a question... our cruise is coming up _fast _and I have been collecting magnet graphics and ideas for over a year now! I am ready to start printing, but I am missing something...

Does anyone have, or has anyone seen, a graphic of a character with a camera?? Like photographer Mickey, or Goofy, etc?

I don't believe I have ever run across anything like this- just curious if anyone knows of an image that would work well for DS#2.

Also, I have a great soccer ball with Mickey ears- does anyone have a baseball with Mickey ears?? That would be a better fit for DS#1.

TIA


----------



## disneyfaninaz

How about these:


----------



## bevtoy

wdwscout I have been through my entire collection and can not find any of the things you request but I will keep looking


----------



## wdwscout

disneyfaninaz said:


> How about these:



Thanks! Mickey with the camera is terrific! (Since it's my 18 yr old son- I don't think he'd like me to use Lilo to characterize him  )

And thanks *bevtoy*- I'll keep watching this thread to see if anything pops up!


----------



## bevtoy

disneyfaninaz  for some I can not see the graphic you posted?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## disneyfaninaz

bevtoy said:


> disneyfaninaz  for some I can not see the graphic you posted?



I don't know why it didn't work. I'll post them another way.


----------



## bevtoy

Thank-you disneyfaninaz  I can see them now and have added them to my collection!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Trena

I've tried to search on this thread, but it doesn't seem to be working for me.  Is there another way to find some images of Peter Pan?

thanks


----------



## bevtoy

Trena said:


> I've tried to search on this thread, but it doesn't seem to be working for me.  Is there another way to find some images of Peter Pan?
> 
> thanks


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Trena

Thank You!!


----------



## AGPrincess

Just wanted to say: this thread (and the original one too!) has been so helpful!  Here are a few I'm working on:


----------



## bevtoy

Those look good!


----------



## sftnslky

*Hi, I would be so greatful if you could make one for our next cruise. The Bryant family... Sept 26th 2009 on the Disney Magic. Thank you so very much.   *


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Make what?  You can check out the DISign board if you would like to have some designs customized.

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## disneycrazzzy

I noticed today that my posts for magnet mickey ears and nautical letters had lost the images I posted a couple years ago....I re-uploaded the files in case these haven't been included yet:

Here are the files for the Nautical Letters and Mickey Ears I did for the cruise.







http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/47146Nautical_Letters.jpg






http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/47146ears.jpg

Use the links to get to the picture 100% of the size for printing otherwise the ears and letters won't be the right size for the door.  To test your ears, draw a circle 7.5" in diameter to simulate the door number and test the ears look right.  I have the letters in a power point where each letter is a different image and can be re-arranged to create whatever words you want.  The image above can be used to cut & paste the letters/numbers you want.  Let me know if you want the power point file.

Let me know if you have any questions about these files...

Here is my door from our 2005 cruise:






Here is door from our 2006 cruise:






disneycrazzzy (Anna)


----------



## wdwscout

disneycrazzzy said:


> Let me know if you want the power point file.
> 
> disneycrazzzy (Anna)



Those are terrific! 
I would like the Powerpoint file of the separate letters if possible.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sftnslky

disneyfaninaz said:


> Make what?  You can check out the DISign board if you would like to have some designs customized.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105





  I feel so stupid... I am looking for this one.. but with my information. The Bryant Family Sept 26th - Oct 3rd 2008 Disney Magic 





Amlee said:


>


 Thank you in advance.


----------



## joedianar

Could I also get the same design as above but states Richards Family May 30th 2009
Thanks Joe


----------



## reneritch

Here are two new ones that I have been working on.


----------



## Grandma4ever

reneritch said:


> Here are two new ones that I have been working on.




These are just TOO cute!  Great job.


----------



## TAKitty

I am looking for the Mickey parts that go around your room number. Forgive me if it is listed here already, I have dial up and it takes forever to look at the pictures.


----------



## bevtoy

We dont expect everyone to go back through all the pages looking for pictures just request and if someone has it they will post it.  All I have are ears:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







TAKitty said:


> I am looking for the Mickey parts that go around your room number. Forgive me if it is listed here already, I have dial up and it takes forever to look at the pictures.


----------



## wink13

I'm looking for the DCL name badge, I'm sure it's in these 185 pages but I've run out of time to keep looking.  I'm hoping someone creative can do 3 for me with the names Scott, Reid and Brett.

Thanks.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Here's the link to the Mickey Ears and hats for the doors.

http://disney-stationary.com/ears-bows-hats.php


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Here's the link to Tom's badge thread, he does some DCL badges:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740


----------



## wink13

disneyfaninaz said:


> Here's the link to Tom's badge thread, he does some DCL badges:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740



Thanks that's just what I was looking for.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Just a cute photo that someone might wanna edit.


----------



## natale1980

Here's one I just made


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks I just love this one!




natale1980 said:


> Here's one I just made


----------



## joedianar

Amlee said:


> .



Could anyone customize this to read The Richards Family May 30th - June 6th 2009
Thank You


----------



## bevtoy

Does anyone have any New Years graphics at all?


----------



## creature teacher

When you find wallpapers on the internet and you want to use them to make a whole sheet size sign, which "size" do you choose to download. Here are the options:
800x600
1024x768
1280x1024

And from what I understand, do you just open them in Microsoft Word and add a text box to personalize?

Thanks!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

The numbers represent pixels rather than size.  The higher the pixels the better resolution the picture will be when you print it full size.  

Yes, you can insert a wallpaper graphic into Word and then add Word Art or text to it.


----------



## MissMet

This is one I found on DIS. I think it's really cool & would make a great sign.

I don't know who it belongs to, but whoever it is did a really good job!!!  

let me know if you need it bigger...


----------



## bevtoy

Thats perfect for a "Day At Sea" magnet!


MissMet said:


> This is one I found on DIS. I think it's really cool & would make a great sign.
> 
> I don't know who it belongs to, but whoever it is did a really good job!!!
> 
> let me know if you need it bigger...


----------



## mom2LLN

Amlee,
We are going on the Wonder March 12-15. I was hoping you could make a  Welcome Aboard sign for my family. 

Thanks!!

The Merritt Family


----------



## mom2LLN

I would love one of these with the following names:  Rusty, Brandi, Lauren, & Leslie

Thank You!!!



tinkerbell 766 said:


> Dear Friends
> I usually lurk on the 'Creative DISigns' board, but I made this and thought I would share.  If anybody would like their name/ship/dates added I would be happy to do this.
> Hugs
> Joanne


----------



## Queen2

I just spent the whole day looking at this thread. I froze the   about 6 times. I had to shut it off awhile, & restart the puter.

there is great talent here. I borrowed some things, thank-you to all of you. Keep up the good work


----------



## TammyNC

This is an awesome thread!!! Just booked our 1st cruise for March 2010 so I have lots of time to work on the magnets.


----------



## thepeacekeeper

I'm having a heck of a time finding a nice, plain Pluto, (no text).  Anybody have a couple I could use?  We leave 1 week from today!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ruther5

I am having trouble finding anything disney for gymnastics and equestrian(english show jumping). Dos anyone know of any?? Thank you for any help (I'm not very computer savy).

Amy


----------



## Zandy595

This is supposed to be a picture of pluto.  When I first posted it it showed up, but now it's a red X. Sorry, don't know what happened.


----------



## bevtoy

thepeacekeeper said:


> I'm having a heck of a time finding a nice, plain Pluto, (no text).  Anybody have a couple I could use?  We leave 1 week from today!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bevtoy

ruther5 said:


> I am having trouble finding anything disney for gymnastics and equestrian(english show jumping). Dos anyone know of any?? Thank you for any help (I'm not very computer savy).
> 
> Amy


Wow I don't have anything equestrian and Disney, hopefully someone else will.


----------



## thepeacekeeper

bevtoy said:


>



My DS, who is Pluto-crazy, will love it, thanks!


----------



## Underwoodpartyof4

pOST TO RENERITCH....

HELLO...I AM GOING ON MY FIRST CRUISE AND NOTICED THAT YOU HAVE SO KINDLY HELPED OUT OTHERS WITH SOME DOOR DECORATIONS FOR THEIR CRUISE...CAN I PLEASE ASK THAT YOU PLEASE HELP ME AND MY FAMILY OUT AS WELL?

I CAN SUPPLY YOU WITH NAMES, AGES, AND DISNEY FAVORITES TO HELP MAKE IT SPECIAL...PLEASE!  

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR TIME AND KINDNESS...XOXOX


----------



## NannytoFab4

I would so love one of these with Nanny and Asher where the family name goes!!!!

Thankyou!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Underwoodpartyof4 said:


> pOST TO RENERITCH....
> 
> HELLO...I AM GOING ON MY FIRST CRUISE AND NOTICED THAT YOU HAVE SO KINDLY HELPED OUT OTHERS WITH SOME DOOR DECORATIONS FOR THEIR CRUISE...CAN I PLEASE ASK THAT YOU PLEASE HELP ME AND MY FAMILY OUT AS WELL?
> 
> I CAN SUPPLY YOU WITH NAMES, AGES, AND DISNEY FAVORITES TO HELP MAKE IT SPECIAL...PLEASE!
> 
> THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR TIME AND KINDNESS...XOXOX


I see you wanted help finding special magnets.....here is a photobucket page that has tons...Kelly has her own thread but loves if you check here first and see if you can find your names before requesting,
http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp62/KellybellNames/


----------



## Paula13

Can someone help me out?  I am getting so frustrated.  I'm trying to do some magnets & everything I try I am unable to write my own text on it.  I tried putting the imagine in word, then tried 'picture it'.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!

TIA
Paula


----------



## nikkistevej

Zandy595 said:


> You're welcome.  Glad you like it.



We have changed our cruise date from August 2009 to June 2009- by any chance can someone change the date- same people names. We love this graphic and really want to use it on our door. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## nikkistevej

Silly Little Pixie said:


> I think I found it on one of those wallpaper websites that got mentioned either on this thread or the cruise magnet names thread.
> 
> Here's the blank if anyone wants to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



I don't know if the person who did the customizing is still on here- but we changed the date of our cruise and wanted one of these made for our cruise. 
The Johnson Family's Magical Cruise
June 13-20, 2009
Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## nikkistevej

Amlee said:


> Here you go!



I'm sorry I have another one to ask for a change for- can anyone change the date on this to June 13-20, 2009? Please and thank you!!! I think this is the last one!!


----------



## shasess

I'm not sure who posted the original but thank you!!!!


----------



## Alice_on_WONDERland

These graphics are AMAZING! You all are SO talented!  

Since I know you all can work wonders...I was wondering if anyone has any images of Captain Hook? My 4-year-old DS is a huge Hook fan.

Anything you have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kimpossible

Oops


----------



## kimpossible

Amlee said:


> Here you go!



I love this as well.  Can anyone personalize (or post a blank one) this for me as well? 

Welcome Aboard
The Lumley Family
May 21-24, 2009
The Disney Wonder


Thank you, thank you, thank you....


----------



## bevtoy

Are you able to post the graphic you want to use?



Paula13 said:


> Can someone help me out?  I am getting so frustrated.  I'm trying to do some magnets & everything I try I am unable to write my own text on it.  I tried putting the imagine in word, then tried 'picture it'.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!
> 
> TIA
> Paula


----------



## sftnslky

*I have made door signs on our last two cruises. Our first cruise I bought some really good/thick magnetic paper. On our second cruise I thought I was buying the same type but it was really flimsy and thin and the ink ran. so I just went onto ebay to buy some more magnetic paper for our up coming cruise and just noticed that there are diffrenct thicknesses...so is a higher number better or lower..which number means the paper is thick? Did any of this make sense?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  *


----------



## 1drifter

Here is a blank for you. I hope you can use it. This is not my graphic--I believe I got it from   Amlee on this thread. She was personalizing them for quite a few people. Good luck.


----------



## bevtoy

I don't know I usually go to Walmart and buy it.  I would love to hear from others on this.  I was hoping top find a source for quality paper besides Wal-mart be cause ours quit carrying it.



sftnslky said:


> *I have made door signs on our last two cruises. Our first cruise I bought some really good/thick magnetic paper. On our second cruise I thought I was buying the same type but it was really flimsy and thin and the ink ran. so I just went onto ebay to buy some more magnetic paper for our up coming cruise and just noticed that there are diffrenct thicknesses...so is a higher number better or lower..which number means the paper is thick? Did any of this make sense?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  *


----------



## jmchone0830

I don't have time to look through these now but wanted to subscribe so that I don't lose it.  You all are soooo very talented!!


----------



## kimpossible

1drifter said:


> Here is a blank for you. I hope you can use it. This is not my graphic--I believe I got it from   Amlee on this thread. She was personalizing them for quite a few people. Good luck.



Thanks.  Unfortunately, we are on the Wonder.


----------



## 1drifter

For images of Captain Hook, try messages 2184, 1512, and 1531-1540 of this thread.


----------



## bevtoy

kimpossible said:


> Thanks.  Unfortunately, we are on the Wonder.


----------



## kimpossible

bevtoy said:


>



Yo guys are the best!!!


----------



## Alice_on_WONDERland

1drifter said:


> For images of Captain Hook, try messages 2184, 1512, and 1531-1540 of this thread.



Great! Thanks a BUNCH!


----------



## Fivepin

sftnslky said:


> *I have made door signs on our last two cruises. Our first cruise I bought some really good/thick magnetic paper. On our second cruise I thought I was buying the same type but it was really flimsy and thin and the ink ran. so I just went onto ebay to buy some more magnetic paper for our up coming cruise and just noticed that there are diffrenct thicknesses...so is a higher number better or lower..which number means the paper is thick? Did any of this make sense?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  *





bevtoy said:


> I don't know I usually go to Walmart and buy it.  I would love to hear from others on this.  I was hoping top find a source for quality paper besides Wal-mart be cause ours quit carrying it.



I have ordered from a site called www.decalpaper.com.  I have ordered twice and never had a problem.  I ordered the matte paper and the magnets came out great.  I have an inkjet printer and I did not have problems with the ink running.  When I ran out right before our cruise I went to office depot and bought a pack of their glossy. It was much thinner and the ink did run as well.  Plus, they were alot more expensive.  When I put them on the door, some got all scratched up and some got ruined.  I still have the ones on matte paper. Hope that helps.

Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## 1drifter

For people looking for personalizations, this is a great thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1901175


----------



## bevtoy

Judy you door looked great!


----------



## Fivepin

bevtoy said:


> Judy you door looked great!



Thank you-I got the bug.  That was the first cruise I really got into the disboards and learned about the FE and door magnets.  It was great to print them up.  Alot of magnet paper and ink.  We also did a family cruise last October, so a whole new set of magnets for the family.  I did do alot without the dates so that I can reuse them.  It was alot of fun making them.


----------



## dredick

Quick question..would you do magnets on the door for adult only cruise? We had 30ish for our family cruise last fall, but the next one is just my dh & i. Thanks


----------



## Fivepin

dredick said:


> Quick question..would you do magnets on the door for adult only cruise? We had 30ish for our family cruise last fall, but the next one is just my dh & i. Thanks



I did for our anniversary cruise last September-just not as many as when we went as a family with our boys.


----------



## bevtoy

dredick said:


> Quick question..would you do magnets on the door for adult only cruise? We had 30ish for our family cruise last fall, but the next one is just my dh & i. Thanks



My husband and will have them on our cabin door this December and it will be just the two of us in our cabin.


----------



## uncw89

Fivepin- Judy;  I love your door.  This is slightly OT, but where did you get your FE?  we are going on our 2nd cruise in Aug and I'm thinking about being in one.  Thanks!


----------



## Fivepin

uncw89 said:


> Fivepin- Judy;  I love your door.  This is slightly OT, but where did you get your FE?  we are going on our 2nd cruise in Aug and I'm thinking about being in one.  Thanks!



I actually my FE on ebay from a fellow diser.  Her ebay name is gradysmommy.  I believe her dis name is Luvtheears.  Her name is Tiffany.  She does great work.  I was able to request characters and theme.


----------



## Jennifer_W

Wow, Judy!  That door is sooo cool!  How did you make your ears fro the room number, and how did you know what size to make them?  I think I saw measurements somewhere before, but of course I can't find them now.


----------



## Fivepin

Jennifer_W said:


> Wow, Judy!  That door is sooo cool!  How did you make your ears fro the room number, and how did you know what size to make them?  I think I saw measurements somewhere before, but of course I can't find them now.



I found the images on another thread, saved the image, and printed as a full page photo, and it worked just  fine.  Here are a few:















I had a  Minnie one somewhere, I can't seem to locate it right now.  When I find it, I'll post it if you want.


----------



## TAKitty

dredick said:


> Quick question..would you do magnets on the door for adult only cruise? We had 30ish for our family cruise last fall, but the next one is just my dh & i. Thanks



Sure! I am not one to go all out with or without the family. So with just me and dh I would do a couple of signs only. Have fun!


----------



## dredick

thanks for the quick answers!! i can't wait to start picking out magnets!!


----------



## Jennifer_W

Fivepin said:


> I found the images on another thread, saved the image, and printed as a full page photo, and it worked just  fine.  Here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a  Minnie one somewhere, I can't seem to locate it right now.  When I find it, I'll post it if you want.



Thanks for those, Judy!  As I am the only girl amongst 4 boys, I don't think I'd use Minnie, but thanks anyway!  I will use the ones you posted here.  Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Fivepin

Jennifer_W said:


> Thanks for those, Judy!  As I am the only girl amongst 4 boys, I don't think I'd use Minnie, but thanks anyway!  I will use the ones you posted here.  Thank you so much for your time.



No problem-

I a mom of 3 boys as well (4, 7, 9).  I still manage to get a couple of Cinderella ones up though.


----------



## mumom95

Amlee said:


> Here you go!



Hi, is it possible to get this one with The Schwamberger Family and the cruise dates:  March 28 - April 4, 2009

Thanks


----------



## wink13

Could you do one for The Winkelmann's  Feb 12-15th, 2009?

Thanks



bevtoy said:


>


----------



## JenBill5

Where can I get Disney fonts for free on the web?

ME    DH   DD


----------



## disneyfaninaz

http://www.disneyexperience.com/


----------



## jhart901

I was wondering if anyone had any images of Stitch (by himself without Lilo) and Abu (you know the monkey), or any link to good images. Everything I have found has been tiny clipart.


----------



## 2princess 2pirates

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone has a DISign that says "Surprise, we're going to Disney World!"

I'd like it with possibly a group of main characters in front of the castle, or if anyone else has any suggestions I'd love to see them.

Thank you!


----------



## bevtoy

jhart901 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any images of Stitch (by himself without Lilo) and Abu (you know the monkey), or any link to good images. Everything I have found has been tiny clipart.


----------



## jhart901

Thank you bevtoy. We are on the Magic in may and I want to surprise my boys with some door magnets with their fav characters.

Anything you guys have would really help and this mom and sister. My boys ask everyday if it is close to cruise time. I think I need to get them a calender.


----------



## d4est

bevtoy said:


>



Is it still possible to request one of these?  If so, I would love one for The Goodspeed Family. January 17-21, 2010 (yes...I am getting quite the early start!)

Thanks so much!  I am loving the designs and am hoping to load our cabin door!


----------



## "Got Disney"

Heres a picture of my FE and door.  Just incase you are looking for some ideas on the magnets that are posted here.


----------



## BreezyBus

jhart901 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any images of Stitch (by himself without Lilo) and Abu (you know the monkey), or any link to good images. Everything I have found has been tiny clipart.



I have these:


----------



## d4est

NEDisneyFans said:


>



Are you still taking requests?  I would love one with the dates January 17-21, 2010.

If you can do it, I greatly thank you!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Make them a countdown paper chain,we have one with a link for evey day before the cruise and each week is in its own color.
Everyone gets to take a turn removing a link everyday till we leave!



jhart901 said:


> Thank you bevtoy. We are on the Magic in may and I want to surprise my boys with some door magnets with their fav characters.
> 
> Anything you guys have would really help and this mom and sister. My boys ask everyday if it is close to cruise time. I think I need to get them a calender.


----------



## d4est

Pumba's Dad said:


> Let me know if this works



Ooooo!  I love this one too!  Do you take requests?  I'd love with The Goodspeed Family.

Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

Thank-you I added them to my collection!




BreezyBus said:


> I have these:


----------



## d4est

juliawithtwo said:


>



Okay...I think I might be getting greedy, lol, but I love this one too!  Can I get one?  Again, The Goodspeed Family.  January 17-21, 2010.  Thank you!!

I have no idea  how to do these myself and I don't have a creative bone in my body!  (I will be purchasing a FE from ebay, lol!)

Really, you guys are sooo creative and thoughtful for doing these!


----------



## LParente

Amlee, Could I possibly get a Welcome Aboard the Disney Wonder for the Gaspardo Family and one for the Nacinovich Family, April 12-16, 2009?  It's adorable!


----------



## jenseib

Got Disney";29698854][URL="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1909397&id=1162864688 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> Heres a picture of my FE and door.  Just incase you are looking for some ideas on the magnets that are posted here.




What is the one right under the "mickey" head on the door. (room number)  That looks cool. Can you show it up closer? Or do you have a balnk of it?


----------



## bevtoy

I think its this blank map:


----------



## jenseib

Thanks
What kind of stuff did you put on the map then?


----------



## "Got Disney"

yes that's the map....here is one that I had....you can also find the Wonder on this tread also.  Cant remember what page though...I forgot to look






Here is a link to another thread that has a lot of stuff also.  It has been closed but you can still print from it.   Some of the pictures from the begging of the tread are gone but as you go on there are more and more...... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=838817  that was part on of this link....here is part 2 that seems to have been lost in the shuffle of things....http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=28756391#post28756391


----------



## "Got Disney"

Brooklyn said:


>


 


Brooklyn said:


>


 


jenseib said:


> Thanks
> What kind of stuff did you put on the map then?


 
found these on this thread ...mine is the same except for being the Mexican Riviera and also has The Campbell family and our 4 names on it


----------



## kimpossible

Pumba's Dad said:


> I guess I got the bug too and am trying my hand at designing.   Here's my first 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the last image and added the dcl swoosh to it.



I love it too.  Could you possibly post the blank one?


----------



## bevtoy

Heres One I made for my family


----------



## Jmedina

I want to make name tags for my hole family for our next cruise in April, but I can't find the templates or the link to the guy how make them, does any one has the Cast Name Tag Template, or the link to the thread to the guy that makes them for you.

Thanks

Jose


----------



## d4est

Here ya go: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740


----------



## Jmedina

Thanks d4est that was Fast  

Regards

Jose


----------



## bevtoy

Would this work?








2princess 2pirates said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a DISign that says "Surprise, we're going to Disney World!"
> 
> I'd like it with possibly a group of main characters in front of the castle, or if anyone else has any suggestions I'd love to see them.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## bevtoy

kimpossible said:


> I love it too.  Could you possibly post the blank one?


Pumbasdad sent me the blanks a little while ago, here they are:


----------



## Laurafoster

Amlee said:


>




wow these are so cute! Would it be possible to get 3 of these for our cruise?

We are cruising May 2nd- May 9th on the Magic. 
1. The Foster family
2. The Flower family
3. The McMinn family


----------



## kimpossible

bevtoy said:


> Pumbasdad sent me the blanks a little while ago, here they are:



Thanks!


----------



## philnjoan

I saw some magnets on my last cruise and want to make them!

Does anyone know where I can find the "name tags" for the cruise line - I want to surprise my family by decorating their doors.

My husband and I, my daughter, son-in-law, two grandchildren and assorted friends leave on 1 Feb.

Thanks!!

This will be our 13th Disney Cruise - WE LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Here you go.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740


----------



## disneynan

I have not looked through this whole thread, but the pics I have seen are beautiful!

How do you make these into magnets?


----------



## bevtoy

We purchase magnet printable paper that's compatible with ink jet printers and print them out like regular pictures, but don't get the glossy type of paper the ink will run.  Some people print them out and glue magnetic strips to them but they don't stick to the doors as well. ( so I've been told.)
A lot of this is personal preference, but Disney discourages use of tape or any type of adhesive to the stateroom doors because it damages the finish.





disneynan said:


> I have not looked through this whole thread, but the pics I have seen are beautiful!
> 
> How do you make these into magnets?


----------



## philnjoan

My husband and ten of our closest friends and relatives are going.

I LOVE this picture!!!

Joan


----------



## bevtoy

Hello Joan, 
which cruise and which picture?



philnjoan said:


> My husband and ten of our closest friends and relatives are going.
> 
> I LOVE this picture!!!
> 
> Joan


----------



## 2princess 2pirates

bevtoy said:


> Would this work?



Thanks for the picture, it's great for this year!  I'll play around with it and see what I can come up with.


----------



## hawky7

AMLEE-

Those nametag type things with mickey that say All Aboard are just about the cutest and coolest things I have ever seen!!! Would you be able to make one for me?? Its short timing, so if not, I totally understand. 

Here's the Info
The Walker Family
January 29-Feb 1, 2009
Disney Wonder

Thanks so much!


----------



## TAKitty

I am looking for a blank lime green Mickey head. Also, what is the size of the room number circle. I am afraid my ears are going to be too small.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

The room number is a 7 1/2" diameter.  Your ears should measure about 4 1/2" across the widest part.

Here's a LGMH.


----------



## TAKitty

Thanks! I now have to make a little bigger ears.


----------



## jenseib

disneyfaninaz said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740



The ones on the page aren't blank though


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Post your request and Tom will be happy to personalize them as you wish.  I believe he may have some blanks early in his posts.


----------



## TAKitty

jenseib said:


> The ones on the page aren't blank though



If you have paint on your computer, you can save the image to your computer. Open the picture with paint and erase the wording and write in your own words using any font and color that you want. I then cut the image in copy it to MS Word and resize it and print it in word. 

This is the extent of my creativity  .


----------



## Maroon

Okay, I'm seriously lovin' this one!


----------



## hawky7

TAKITTY

Thanks so much for your last post! I could not figure out how to make these things, and never even thought of paint!!! Now I can't stop! Thanks a million for the info!!


----------



## Daleh

I am looking for some Figments to use in our magnets for our first cruise on February 14th on the Magic.  only found one on this thread.  Thanks if you can help me.  we will be celebrating our 40th anniversary.


----------



## ~Piglet~

Fivepin said:


>



Hi, a question for Fivepin, I was wondering if you designed the purple Castle, prince & princess sign yourself? and also the Bride & groom mickey & minnie with the black mickey head (towards the bottom of your cabin door - hopefully outlined above if I quoted the right photo!)

I would love to do something similar for my 2010 cruise as it will be our honeymoon.  With thanks


----------



## lillygator

bevtoy said:


>



can we get one for the magic that says welcome aboard karen and amber dates are 5/16-5/23


----------



## sftnslky

*Was wondering if anyone had a dalmation type/looking frame that is just the dalmation suff [paw prints, spots, etc...] all on the outside and the inside would be blank, or all white..so I can put my doggies photos into the center so they can come on the trip with us in the only way they can. Thanks in advance.*


----------



## hawky7

A huge THANK YOU  to every single person who posted (some odd 2600 posts or something) I've spent the last two days going through every single one, (yes it took just as long as you are thinking..lol) and have found soooo much more than I could even imagine finding!!! You guys are the best ! Thanks for taking the time to put up all your amazing pics!! Can't wait to decorate my door in 9 days!!!


----------



## 1drifter

hawky7 said:


> A huge THANK YOU  to every single person who posted (some odd 2600 posts or something) I've spent the last two days going through every single one, (yes it took just as long as you are thinking..lol) and have found soooo much more than I could even imagine finding!!! You guys are the best ! Thanks for taking the time to put up all your amazing pics!! Can't wait to decorate my door in 9 days!!!



And take lots of pictures of your door so you can post them for us when you get back!


----------



## hawky7

1drifter said:


> And take lots of pictures of your door so you can post them for us when you get back!



I will!!! I can't wait! We leave in a week!!! I've got so much to do to finish up all my magnets and pics for the door!!


----------



## sftnslky

sftnslky said:


> *Was wondering if anyone had a dalmation type/looking frame that is just the dalmation suff [paw prints, spots, etc...] all on the outside and the inside would be blank, or all white..so I can put my doggies photos into the center so they can come on the trip with us in the only way they can. Thanks in advance.*



*maybe even a pic of dalmations with some type of dalmation background and then I could put my puppies photos over the dalmations? Any help would be awesome  *


----------



## bevtoy

sftnslky said:


> *maybe even a pic of dalmations with some type of dalmation background and then I could put my puppies photos over the dalmations? Any help would be awesome
> No photo frame but I have these:
> *


----------



## bevtoy

last 3:


----------



## bevtoy

Foudn some new graphics!


----------



## Fivepin

~Piglet~ said:


> Hi, a question for Fivepin, I was wondering if you designed the purple Castle, prince & princess sign yourself? and also the Bride & groom mickey & minnie with the black mickey head (towards the bottom of your cabin door - hopefully outlined above if I quoted the right photo!)
> 
> I would love to do something similar for my 2010 cruise as it will be our honeymoon.  With thanks




I had requested those.  The mickey head one was done by Veronica(Taekwondomom).  Here's her link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29836837#post29836837

I can't remember who did the other one for me.  Here it is though-I erased our names. Can you add your own text?  I have Photoshop so if you needed, I could add the text.   I'm not an expert or creative with it like these Disigners, but I can add text.  Here's an extra blank one I had as well:


----------



## Paula13

[QUOTE="Got Disney";29711697]found these on this thread ...mine is the same except for being the Mexican Riviera and also has The Campbell family and our 4 names on it [/QUOTE]

opps.. quoted the wrong thing.. sorry. I'll try again
I really like these.  I am trying to make one but the map won't enlarge   Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Paula


----------



## sftnslky

*everyone who took their time to post the wonderful dalmation stuff. You guys rock!! Once I make my door sign I will post it for all of you to see  *


----------



## Paula13

I am trying to make a map with the intinerary on it.  I can't seem to enlarge the map  Any suggestions?  I think someone posted it on page 191 or 190. Sorry can't remember the name who posted.

Thanks, 
Paula


----------



## Queen2

does any one have have the graphic Of micky, minnie donald duck & goofy flying in the air. I'm looking for to use on door sign. Please . It was posted by fivepin the last picture near the bottom

thank-you


----------



## Fivepin

Queen2 said:


> does any one have have the graphic Of micky, minnie donald duck & goofy flying in the air. I'm looking for to use on door sign. Please . It was posted by fivepin the last picture near the bottom
> 
> thank-you



Veronica (Taekwondomom) designed that one for me.  Here's her link. Maybe she has a blank.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1858558&page=144


----------



## Queen2

Fivepin said:


> Veronica (Taekwondomom) designed that one for me.  Here's her link. Maybe she has a blank.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1858558&page=144



thank-you for the info


----------



## bevtoy

Paula13 said:


> I am trying to make a map with the intinerary on it.  I can't seem to enlarge the map  Any suggestions?  I think someone posted it on page 191 or 190. Sorry can't remember the name who posted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Paula


heres a link to my maps because I am not sure which one you want.
I have more in a private collection but need to know what type of map you want.
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Maps/


----------



## bevtoy

Queen2 said:


> thank-you for the info



If she gives you the blank would you post it here?


----------



## pjpoohbear

Lillygator, not my original, but here are some options for you...click on the picture(s) to take you to a larger file that can be printed.









OR





Pj


----------



## pjpoohbear

Queen, Bev 

I have a blank of the one you are talking about






The Japanese Disney site has tons of great stuff.

Pj


----------



## Queen2

bevtoy said:


> If she gives you the blank would you post it here?



yes,


----------



## bevtoy

Queen2 said:


> A blank one was posted, but i can't upload it to photobucket.sorry


Can you post a link to the thread page its on?


----------



## bevtoy

wow pjpoohbear thats really cool, do you have a link to the Japanese site?




pjpoohbear said:


> Queen, Bev
> 
> I have a blank of the one you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese Disney site has tons of great stuff.
> 
> Pj


----------



## Queen2

bevtoy said:


> If she gives you the blank would you post it here?



she posted it for both of us. Thank-you


----------



## bevtoy

pjpoohbear I found the Japanese site thanks!
Too bad Im not multilingual because I cant figure out where the graphic downloads are LOL


----------



## Queen2

bevtoy said:


> pjpoohbear I found the Japanese site thanks!



where can I find the Japanese link, Please


----------



## pjpoohbear

http://www.disney.co.jp/download/wallpaper/  the character icons on the left have many more choices

Pj


----------



## nvcruiser

sftnslky said:


> *Was wondering if anyone had a dalmation type/looking frame that is just the dalmation suff [paw prints, spots, etc...] all on the outside and the inside would be blank, or all white..so I can put my doggies photos into the center so they can come on the trip with us in the only way they can. Thanks in advance.*



I PM'd this but decided to put it up in case someone else needed/wanted it!


----------



## bevtoy

pjpoohbear said:


> http://www.disney.co.jp/download/wallpaper/  the character icons on the left have many more choices
> 
> Pj


thanks for the link those are really great wallpapers!


----------



## Paula13

bevtoy said:


> heres a link to my maps because I am not sure which one you want.
> I have more in a private collection but need to know what type of map you want.
> http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/Disney Maps/



I found it!  I was also able to enlarge it,too.  Thank you so much! 
Paula


----------



## dato63

Amlee said:


>



I am not computer friendly or creative - so I don't know how to do this myself.   I was wondering if it was possible to get this design personalized?  If so - is it possible to have one that says Mickie and one that says Maddie?   I was here looking for magnet graphics for our 2010 cruise, but this would be perfect for shirts for our 2009 WDW vacation.


----------



## BreezyBus

I thought I would post my attempt at our cruise itinerary.  I used the DCL stationary as my background.


----------



## Queen2

pjpoohbear said:


> http://www.disney.co.jp/download/wallpaper/  the character icons on the left have many more choices
> 
> Pj



thank-you


----------



## Queen2

BreezyBus said:


> I thought I would post my attempt at our cruise itinerary.  I used the DCL stationary as my background.



Great job


----------



## bevtoy

I really like this!   Would you be willing to make me one for a Western Carribean cruise at Christmas?  I can PM you what ever details you need?



BreezyBus said:


> I thought I would post my attempt at our cruise itinerary.  I used the DCL stationary as my background.


----------



## BreezyBus

bevtoy said:


> I really like this!   Would you be willing to make me one for a Western Carribean cruise at Christmas?  I can PM you what ever details you need?




Thanks.
Sure, Just send me what you want on the itinerary, etc - dates, images.


----------



## fairfax

BreezyBus said:


> I thought I would post my attempt at our cruise itinerary.  I used the DCL stationary as my background.



This is really nice!  I am going to borrow it for our upcoming cruise, if you don't mind!


----------



## DisneyCP08

fairfax said:


> This is really nice!  I am going to borrow it for our upcoming cruise, if you don't mind!





We are doing a 5 day wonder cruise (March 8-12, 2009). Is there a way to change the word Magic to wonder?  Also how do I get the disney font to put the Itinerary?  Thanks for your help. This our first ever cruise and I have been on the site reading post for the past 4 hours.


----------



## pjpoohbear

BreezyBus,


Would love to get the Minnie/Daisy graphic up in the top right corner to use in a sign, that is so cute!  Could you post a larger version of it?

Pj


----------



## BreezyBus

fairfax said:


> This is really nice!  I am going to borrow it for our upcoming cruise, if you don't mind!



I don't mind at all, glad you like it. 

I have re-designed the blank image. I left out a space for one day.  If you copied the image earlier today, you will need to re-copy.  Sorry,


----------



## BreezyBus

pjpoohbear said:


> BreezyBus,
> 
> 
> Would love to get the Minnie/Daisy graphic up in the top right corner to use in a sign, that is so cute!  Could you post a larger version of it?
> 
> Pj



Hopefully the image is ok. I had to resize.


----------



## BreezyBus

DisneyCP08 said:


> We are doing a 5 day wonder cruise (March 8-12, 2009). Is there a way to change the word Magic to wonder?  Also how do I get the disney font to put the Itinerary?  Thanks for your help. This our first ever cruise and I have been on the site reading post for the past 4 hours.



I downloaded the font from here:

http://www.disneyexperience.com/customize/fonts.php

Also, since you are going on a 5 day cruise, the itinerary was designed for a 7 day.  While I change the word Magic to Wonder, do you want me to remove 2 of the blocks where I have the ports listed?

I think I have spent many long days looking at all the images on this thread, as well.  It's very additive.


----------



## DisneyCP08

yes please, that would be perfect. I have a feeling I will be on this website everday


----------



## BreezyBus

DisneyCP08 said:


> yes please, that would be perfect. I have a feeling I will be on this website everday



I finished making the changes for you for the 5 night Wonder itinerary.  Please let me know, if I need to make any changes.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Does anybody happen to have the Castaway Club logo in a GIF format?

Thanks!


----------



## BreezyBus

disneyfaninaz said:


> Does anybody happen to have the Castaway Club logo in a GIF format?
> 
> Thanks!




I only have a jpg image.  Sorry thought it was a gif


----------



## Kwalters

This is great! Would you be able to make one for the 7 nt western for "The Walters Family" on 7/25-8/1 2009?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Kwalters

I LOVE your door signs!! Did you create all of these yourself?
My "Ray" and I are going on our 10 yr anniversary cruise which will also be his birthday in July. I was wondering how you did the connecting rings and if you are able to put mickey and minnie in there instead of lady and the tramp?

Thanks for any infor you can give me!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

disneyfaninaz said:


> Does anybody happen to have the Castaway Club logo in a GIF format?
> 
> Thanks!


See if this will work:


----------



## BreezyBus

disneyfaninaz said:


> Does anybody happen to have the Castaway Club logo in a GIF format?
> 
> Thanks!



I think I finally have the jpg converted to a gif.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Thanks for the graphic

Pj


----------



## bevtoy

That looks good I am saving it!



BreezyBus said:


> I think I finally have the jpg converted to a gif.


----------



## BreezyBus

Kwalters said:


> This is great! Would you be able to make one for the 7 nt western for "The Walters Family" on 7/25-8/1 2009?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



Not really sure what images you are referring to.  If you could list the post number or describe the image in question, hopefully the correct person will reply.


----------



## lovinlife

Can anyone help?  I'm looking for the pic of the Wonder and fire works that read "Let the Wonder Begin'. Does anyone have the link to it, I can't find it now.
Thanks


----------



## disneyfaninaz

It was in rumblytumbly's photobucket.


----------



## lovinlife

Thank you


----------



## Kwalters

BreezyBus said:


> Not really sure what images you are referring to.  If you could list the post number or describe the image in question, hopefully the correct person will reply.





Sorry, my head was going faster than my hands!
The Magic Itinerary with the characters in the four corners of the page and lines for each day.
Thanks for bearing with me.

Karen


----------



## Kwalters

Someone had a door that had two wedding rings with Lady and The Tramp in them, with their anniversary info on it. Does anyone know where I can find that and if I would be able to put Mickey and Minnie in place of Lady and the Tramp?

Thanks!
 
Karen


----------



## Kwalters

Gecko1 said:


> This seems to be a popular one with the girls! I think this covers the current requests...







Not sure if you still do these or not, but my daughter thought it was hilarious!!! If you are still here, could you do one for Alicia.  
Thanks!!


----------



## Fivepin

Kwalters said:


> Someone had a door that had two wedding rings with Lady and The Tramp in them, with their anniversary info on it. Does anyone know where I can find that and if I would be able to put Mickey and Minnie in place of Lady and the Tramp?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Karen



Hi Karen-

That was my door.  I found the photo in Natalie's photobucket.  I don't think she has one with Mickey and Minnie in them, but you can request them from her.  I've seen them empty also with the ship in it.  Here's her link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1786459&page=142


----------



## BreezyBus

Kwalters said:


> Sorry, my head was going faster than my hands!
> The Magic Itinerary with the characters in the four corners of the page and lines for each day.
> Thanks for bearing with me.
> 
> Karen



See if this is ok, if not, please let me know.  thanks.


----------



## suezyq50

BreezyBus said:


> See if this is ok, if not, please let me know.  thanks.



May I get the Western Magic sign, on with "The Johnson's" and one with "The Decker's" with the dates of May 16-23?  THanks


----------



## Kwalters

BreezyBus said:


> See if this is ok, if not, please let me know.  thanks.





This is wonderful, thank you SO much!!!!!


----------



## BreezyBus

suezyq50 said:


> May I get the Western Magic sign, on with "The Johnson's" and one with "The Decker's" with the dates of May 16-23?  THanks



Sure thing, Here ya go:


----------



## suezyq50

Thanks so much!


----------



## nikkistevej

BreezyBus said:


> See if this is ok, if not, please let me know.  thanks.



Can I get this with the same itinerary but different date at the bottom June13-20, 2009, with The Johnson Family? It is so cute!!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## DisneyCP08

BreezyBus said:


> I finished making the changes for you for the 5 night Wonder itinerary.  Please let me know, if I need to make any changes.




Thank you


----------



## BreezyBus

nikkistevej said:


> Can I get this with the same itinerary but different date at the bottom June13-20, 2009, with The Johnson Family? It is so cute!!! Thanks in advance.



Your very welcome.   Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## nikkistevej

BreezyBus said:


> Your very welcome.   Enjoy your cruise.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ~Piglet~

Fivepin said:


> Here it is though-I erased our names. Can you add your own text?  I have Photoshop so if you needed, I could add the text.   I'm not an expert or creative with it like these Disigners, but I can add text.  Here's an extra blank one I had as well:



Hi Fivepin, sorry for the slow reply my computer has been down the past few days.  Thanks for the link  

I couldn't see the other pics - just a message saying the pics had been removed by photobucket? I don't know if anyone else saw that or is it just my computer (not been itself lately!).


----------



## Ricky's Girl

yndygo said:


> This is the one I made (modifying one of Midnight's old designs to include the princesses) for our DD's first cruise on the Wonder in March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is our door - rather simple, but it was just a 3 day cruise, and few DISers, so I kept it toned down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a really neat Princess pic you can modify:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I'd be happy to modify into a sign for you if you'd like - just PM me with what you want on it!




Cruise newbie here. I'm curious - do all the door have the Mouse Ears or did you add those too?


----------



## sftnslky

BreezyBus said:


> Sure thing, Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * could you please oh please make one for our family? We Will be on the Magic Sept 26th-Oct 3rd. Our Itinerary is as follows.
> Saturday  Port Canaveral
> Sunday  At Sea
> Monday  At Sea
> Tuesday  St. Maarten
> Wednesday  St. Thomas/St. John
> Thursday  At Sea    
> Friday  Castaway Cay
> Saturday  Port Canaveral
> 
> For The Bryant Family Thank you so very much and you rule!!!*


----------



## Grandma4ever

Ricky's Girl said:


> Cruise newbie here. I'm curious - do all the door have the Mouse Ears or did you add those too?




They are magnet that some folks add to their door.  So the answer to your question is NO, not all the doors have the mickey ears.  However if you ask I am sure someone will post them for you to copy so you can make your own.


----------



## bevtoy

hat:




Ears:


----------



## BreezyBus

sftnslky said:


> BreezyBus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, Here ya go:
> 
> * could you please oh please make one for our family? We Will be on the Magic Sept 26th-Oct 3rd. Our Itinerary is as follows.
> Saturday  Port Canaveral
> Sunday  At Sea
> Monday  At Sea
> Tuesday  St. Maarten
> Wednesday  St. Thomas/St. John
> Thursday  At Sea    
> Friday  Castaway Cay
> Saturday  Port Canaveral
> 
> For The Bryant Family Thank you so very much and you rule!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning,  Sure, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ricky's Girl

Grandma4ever said:


> They are magnet that some folks add to their door.  So the answer to your question is NO, not all the doors have the mickey ears.  However if you ask I am sure someone will post them for you to copy so you can make your own.





bevtoy said:


> hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ears:



*Thank you both so much!*


----------



## sftnslky

BreezyBus said:


> sftnslky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning,  Sure, no problem. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. This is one of the best threads on any board!!  *
Click to expand...


----------



## UGAFan0829

pjpoohbear said:


> Lillygator, not my original, but here are some options for you...click on the picture(s) to take you to a larger file that can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pj



Do you mind making one of these for me that reads Mike & Missy


----------



## UGAFan0829

I hate to be a bother, but I wanted to see if anyone could help me out with a door sign for our cruise in September. The DH and I will be celebrating our 10th anniversary onboard, and I wanted to see if someone could create something with Prince Erica and Ariel (preferrably in her ball gown), with something to the effect of "Mike & Missy, Celebrating 10 years of Magic, September 11, 1999". If Eric and Ariel are too hard to find, then I would take Cinderella and Prince Charming.
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

UGAFan0829 said:


> I hate to be a bother, but I wanted to see if anyone could help me out with a door sign for our cruise in September. The DH and I will be celebrating our 10th anniversary onboard, and I wanted to see if someone could create something with Prince Erica and Ariel (preferrably in her ball gown), with something to the effect of "Mike & Missy, Celebrating 10 years of Magic, September 11, 1999". If Eric and Ariel are too hard to find, then I would take Cinderella and Prince Charming.
> Thanks so much in advance!



Natalie from the DISign board, has some beautiful anniversary designs, including Eric and Ariel.  You should post your request on her thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1786459


----------



## hillfam

I guess I will tagalong with UGA...(us Georgians kinda stick together)...lol...Has anyone seen a graphic of a Army Mickey and a Nurse Minnie?  I would love to have that to make for our door!   Thanks for starting this UGA and btw....I went to GSU and am truly an eagle, but Im also a closet UGA fan too!    

Thanks!


----------



## pjpoohbear

UGAFan0829 said:


> Do you mind making one of these for me that reads Mike & Missy



Do you want a cruise date, Magic or Wonder?  And do you want individual signs or one sign with both names?  With that data, I will do what I can.  

Pj


----------



## UGAFan0829

pjpoohbear said:


> Do you want a cruise date, Magic or Wonder?  And do you want individual signs or one sign with both names?  With that data, I will do what I can.
> 
> Pj


We'll be on the Magic...one for Mike and one for Missy, if you don't mind. Our dates are September 5-12, 2009.


----------



## pjpoohbear

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b325/pjpoohbear/MISSYMACIC.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b325/pjpoohbear/MIKEMAGIC.jpg

Here you go UGAFan0829, have a great cruise.

Pj


----------



## UGAFan0829

pjpoohbear said:


> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b325/pjpoohbear/MISSYMACIC.jpg
> 
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b325/pjpoohbear/MIKEMAGIC.jpg
> 
> Here you go UGAFan0829, have a great cruise.
> 
> Pj



Thank you VERY much!!!


----------



## debsters41

Pjpoohbear,

Would it be possible for you to make the welcome aboard signs for us to?

We are:

Fofy
Emmi
John
Debbie

for the Wonder from August 31 - September 3, 2009

I would really appreciate it


----------



## hanlin

PJ, 

I've tried to modify your welcome aboard signs to no avail. Would you be able to create some for me and my family? If you are too busy, you could send me a blank one to do myself. Thanks

Wonder cruise May 7-10, 2009

Sandy
Mark
Hannah
Lindsay
Pat
Kim
Nick
Jordan

I appreciate any help you can give me!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Ladies and Gents,  I am now working on my cruise FE gift so will not have time to play on other magnets for several weeks.  But in the mean time, here are my blank recreations of the Welcome aboard sign.  Remember I was not the original creator.

Wonder blank

Magic blank

I used Disney Print font for the names and dates.  Be sure to use a little shadow under the printing, to give it some depth.  Play with font sizes to fill the sign.

Pj


----------



## debsters41

Thanks for the links!


----------



## miker1251

Treasure


----------



## miker1251




----------



## Queen2

the map is great.


----------



## pjpoohbear

I am working on my FE gifts and thought I would leave some love,  this is from a DVC calendar that was given out several years ago.  I cleaned it up and now you all can enjoy.


----------



## Queen2

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jhoshowski

Good thing I have almost 10 months until my cruise;  I have 4 doors to make magnets for!!


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

I'm looking for captain Mickey and Minnie together on an anchor. I saw it somewhere and now I can't find it. Thanks  so much. If anything something with captain mickey and minnie clip art would also do.

Amanda


----------



## bevtoy

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> I'm looking for captain Mickey and Minnie together on an anchor. I saw it somewhere and now I can't find it. Thanks  so much. If anything something with captain mickey and minnie clip art would also do.
> 
> Amanda


I couldn't find the one you are asking for I hope someone has it I would love to add it to my collection


----------



## bevtoy

I love this one! Thank you!



pjpoohbear said:


> I am working on my FE gifts and thought I would leave some love,  this is from a DVC calendar that was given out several years ago.  I cleaned it up and now you all can enjoy.


----------



## bevtoy

This is a great map!  Could you post the original map with out text added?




miker1251 said:


>


----------



## ksoehrlein

Here are my first two attempts at door magnet designs, personalized for our DIS Meet.


----------



## bevtoy

Very good!





ksoehrlein said:


> Here are my first two attempts at door magnet designs, personalized for our DIS Meet.


----------



## miker1251

bevtoy said:


> This is a great map!  Could you post the original map with out text added?



Here it is.


----------



## Laurafoster

disneyfaninaz said:


> It was in rumblytumbly's photobucket.




Does anyone have this without the text? Or one that says let the Magic begin?


----------



## witch of the east

i found some great pictures on familyfun web site and they had some cute pirate ones as well. they are coloring pages and i thought it would give my dd something to do on the plane. And then she would be so proud to have decorated our door!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Quote: Does anyone have this without the text? Or one that says let the Magic begin? Quote


Also, in Rumblytumbly's photobucket:


----------



## Fab5Family

What an incredibly talented group! Thank you all for sharing. I have saved so many ideas -- now I just have to decide which ones to use. 

I think I have been through the entire thread (not in one sitting, mind you) so I hope I am not being repetititve. Does anyone have Huey, Dewey, and Louie? I only saw them with Donald and I would really like to have just the three nephews.

We have three boys, so I was hoping to come up with something fun for our "Boys on a Boat Birthday Bash". (They all three have birthdays the same month we'll be cruising.)

Thanks again for all the generousity shown in this thread.


----------



## 1drifter

ksoehrlein said:


> Here are my first two attempts at door magnet designs, personalized for our DIS Meet.



How cute!


----------



## aDCLgal

I am looking for some Disney Madi Gras images to make a magnet for our up comming trip on the Wonder.  Thank you so much if you are able to help.


----------



## Fivepin

aDCLgal said:


> I am looking for some Disney Madi Gras images to make a magnet for our up comming trip on the Wonder.  Thank you so much if you are able to help.



Natalie has one on her design thread.  Should be the last photo on the page.  Maybe she can personalize for you.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1786459&page=140

Hope that helps.


----------



## bevtoy

Fab5Family said:


> What an incredibly talented group! Thank you all for sharing. I have saved so many ideas -- now I just have to decide which ones to use.
> 
> I think I have been through the entire thread (not in one sitting, mind you) so I hope I am not being repetititve. Does anyone have Huey, Dewey, and Louie? I only saw them with Donald and I would really like to have just the three nephews.
> 
> We have three boys, so I was hoping to come up with something fun for our "Boys on a Boat Birthday Bash". (They all three have birthdays the same month we'll be cruising.)
> 
> Thanks again for all the generousity shown in this thread.


----------



## aDCLgal

Thank you for your help, Fivepin.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Bevtoy, love the middle graphic of the nephews, so adorable.

Pj


----------



## Fab5Family

Bevtoy,

Thanks for the Huey, Dewey, and Louie images.

I think that middle one will be pefect. Still haven't decided exactly what I want to say for that sign -- but they just remind me so much of my own boys.


----------



## elmo2200

TAKitty said:


> If you have paint on your computer, you can save the image to your computer. Open the picture with paint and erase the wording and write in your own words using any font and color that you want. I then cut the image in copy it to MS Word and resize it and print it in word.
> 
> This is the extent of my creativity  .




You are a genius!!!!  Thanks for info.  I probably won't sleep for days....


----------



## elmo2200

My first design...







I love Slinky Dog!!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Tracey,  now I will be able to find your room easily, lol.

Pj


----------



## Sinderelly

This will be our very first cruise, Disney or otherwise ( Sept.09 on the Magic) and my very first post. We will be on our honeymoon. I have found so much helpful info on the boards. I want to decorate our door and surprise new DH. Can anyone tell me how to get the name magnet designs? I need Jim in Cars and Kathy in Cinderella. I would also like some type of romantic/honeymoon sign with our names, cruise date Sept. 19-26 2009, western on the Magic in some type of happily ever after Cinderella/ Prince Charming theme. If I'm asking too much it's cause I'm new and a blonde lol.  Any/ all advice appreciated!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Welcome to the DIS.

I would recommend that you make a request for your door magnets on the DISign Board.

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

There are so many awesome and talented DISigners who could personalize some magnets for you.  Beware, it will take you hours to go through all of the wonderful DISigns available.


----------



## Sinderelly

I looked clicked on the link and found some awesome designs for tshirts. But I can't find where to post my request for name magnets and sign. I thought I was in the right place with this thread.


----------



## miker1251

Sinderelly said:


> I looked clicked on the link and found some awesome designs for tshirts. But I can't find where to post my request for name magnets and sign. I thought I was in the right place with this thread.



Hi Kathy,

I am sending you an email about your magnet request.

Mike


----------



## nvcruiser

Sinderelly said:


> This will be our very first cruise, Disney or otherwise ( Sept.09 on the Magic) and my very first post. We will be on our honeymoon. I have found so much helpful info on the boards. I want to decorate our door and surprise new DH. Can anyone tell me how to get the name magnet designs? I need Jim in Cars and Kathy in Cinderella. I would also like some type of romantic/honeymoon sign with our names, cruise date Sept. 19-26 2009, western on the Magic in some type of happily ever after Cinderella/ Prince Charming theme. If I'm asking too much it's cause I'm new and a blonde lol.  Any/ all advice appreciated!



Come on over and join our thread for us cool Sept 19th cruisers!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1664763


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Sinderelly said:


> I looked clicked on the link and found some awesome designs for tshirts. But I can't find where to post my request for name magnets and sign. I thought I was in the right place with this thread.



If you see a design you like, request it from the original poster.  T-shirt designs can also be used for magnets.  Also, check out some of the DISigner's photobucket accounts.  They have already made or blank designs that you can personalize.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Omg...I would really like one of those calenders.. Who does those???? i Have to get the info together. My son and I are going on the Eastern to St. Croix Nov 7-14 and his 10th b-day is on the 11th. Please let me know if someone can help me. The cruise is far off..

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Faith&Hope

Hi pjpoohbear!  Some of the pics on my computer aren't coming up (they are saying they have been deleted from photobucket).  Did you delete them or is it just my computer doing it's thing just to make me a little mad?   I think one of the pics was a calendar that you posted and I can't remember the other one (I can't go back and check now).  Thanks!


----------



## disneydafty

pjpoohbear said:


> Ladies and Gents,  I am now working on my cruise FE gift so will not have time to play on other magnets for several weeks.  But in the mean time, here are my blank recreations of the Welcome aboard sign.  Remember I was not the original creator.
> 
> Wonder blank
> 
> Magic blank
> 
> I used Disney Print font for the names and dates.  Be sure to use a little shadow under the printing, to give it some depth.  Play with font sizes to fill the sign.
> 
> Pj






I'm not smart enough  what software do you use?

Can I have Wonder for The Stewart Family


----------



## disneydafty

Gecko1 said:


> Here you go..





Could I have 2 of these please 

Karen
Courtney

Thank you


----------



## pjpoohbear

Faith&Hope said:


> Hi pjpoohbear!  Some of the pics on my computer aren't coming up (they are saying they have been deleted from photobucket).  Did you delete them or is it just my computer doing it's thing just to make me a little mad?   I think one of the pics was a calendar that you posted and I can't remember the other one (I can't go back and check now).  Thanks!



Sorry, I was organizing my photobucket account.   For those that want to add names to it, it can be done in Word, past the image, then add a text box on top of the picture and add your wording. Remember these are not my design, just updated and hosted by me.

Magic Welcome

Wonder Welcome

Pj


----------



## dbenlee

Needs a bump to the top again...


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Royfam

BreezyBus said:


> Your very welcome.   Enjoy your cruise.



I saw this a few days ago, then lost it when my computer crashed.  I wasn't sure were I found it (i'm new)the 1st time, and have been looking ever since! PLEASE could you do two for me? same dates and ports just different family names. This is our 3rd cruise but we are bringing family. it's their first cruise ever and they have never been to any of disneys parks either....I think that will change after this cruise Here's are ports we are doing the 7 night eastern cruise

Port Canaveral
At Sea
At Sea
St. Maarten
St. Thomas
At Sea
Castaway Cay
Port Canaveral

The Roys
May 9th-16th,2009

(second Family name)
The Cates

Thank You so much!!!!!!


----------



## BreezyBus

Royfam said:


> I saw this a few days ago, then lost it when my computer crashed.  I wasn't sure were I found it (i'm new)the 1st time, and have been looking ever since! PLEASE could you do two for me? same dates and ports just different family names. This is our 3rd cruise but we are bringing family. it's their first cruise ever and they have never been to any of disneys parks either....I think that will change after this cruise Here's are ports we are doing the 7 night eastern cruise
> 
> Port Canaveral
> At Sea
> At Sea
> St. Maarten
> St. Thomas
> At Sea
> Castaway Cay
> Port Canaveral
> 
> The Roys
> May 9th-16th,2009
> 
> (second Family name)
> The Cates
> 
> Thank You so much!!!!!!



Sure, I would be glad to do them for you, but it may be later in the week before I get a chance to work on them.  We just got back from WDW today.


----------



## suezyq50

bevtoy said:


>




DH say the one of Mickey and Minnie in the boat.  He says "Can you make a request?.  Could you please personalize it with "Dave loves Sue"?  Thanks


----------



## Royfam

BreezyBus said:


> Sure, I would be glad to do them for you, but it may be later in the week before I get a chance to work on them.  We just got back from WDW today.



I'm jealous  That would be fine. I know life get busy, especially when you just get home from a trip. I really appreciate it. I'm new to the disboards, but they're right it is like a family Thanks again


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Sinderelly

Could we have the Mickey and Minnie ( the one where Mikey is in a tux) with:

Jim
Kathy

Magical Honeymoon aboard the Magic
September 19-26, 2009

Thank you so very much!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Hope you like this







Sinderelly said:


> Could we have the Mickey and Minnie ( the one where Mikey is in a tux) with:
> 
> Jim
> Kathy
> 
> Magical Honeymoon aboard the Magic
> September 19-26, 2009
> 
> Thank you so very much!


----------



## BreezyBus

Royfam said:


> I'm jealous  That would be fine. I know life get busy, especially when you just get home from a trip. I really appreciate it. I'm new to the disboards, but they're right it is like a family Thanks again



Welcome, please let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## suezyq50

Thanks for the "Dave and Sue"  I like the daydreaming in the hearts.


----------



## Sinderelly

very much Rhonda. It looks awesome!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I love that one Bev!


----------



## disneydash

> Welcome, please let me know if I need to change anything.



BreezyBus - Is there any way that you could create another Disney Magic Western Cruise itinerary just like the one you did for yourself.  I am new to this and I could not figure out how to attach the image to this post.  I thought that looked really great and I would like to add it to our door in April.

The Kennedy Family 
April 4 - 11, 2009

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## BreezyBus

disneydash said:


> BreezyBus - Is there any way that you could create another Disney Magic Western Cruise itinerary just like the one you did for yourself.  I am new to this and I could not figure out how to attach the image to this post.  I thought that looked really great and I would like to add it to our door in April.
> 
> The Kennedy Family
> April 4 - 11, 2009
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.



I think you have to have 10 post to attach the image in your post.  Hopefully, this is the correct itinerary, if not please let me know.


----------



## disneydash

> Hopefully, this is the correct itinerary, if not please let me know.



BreezyBus - This is perfect.  We will proudly display your work on all of our doors.  Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## wiblondie

I would really appreciate if someone could direct me to where I could find these images -- I;'e been through several---glup -- hundred and didn't see these charachters.  I would love to surprise my family and make some magnets with their names on it and we leave in 18 days 

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!  Thanks!


Wall-E - Noah
Tink - Olivia
Mike W - Terry
Piglet - Lori


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

What are you looking for?
We love helping!!!!


----------



## wiblondie

Thanks Rhonda.

I'd like to be able to print off a color graphic of each of my family's favorite charachters with their name on it and make it into a magnet for our door for our upcoming 3/1 Wonder cruise.

I'm not skilled to create them -- I don't have photoshop, etc.  And some of the photobuckets I visited were emptied out and I got an error message.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

if you want to post their names and your cruise dates and characters, ship name, etc. I would be glad to make them. If you would rather do them yourself then just "google" the images you are looking for and that is where I find alot of my stuff!


----------



## BreezyBus

wiblondie said:


> Thanks Rhonda.
> 
> I'd like to be able to print off a color graphic of each of my family's favorite charachters with their name on it and make it into a magnet for our door for our upcoming 3/1 Wonder cruise.
> 
> I'm not skilled to create them -- I don't have photoshop, etc.  And some of the photobuckets I visited were emptied out and I got an error message.



Have you checked here:

http://i-love-disney.com/disney-clipart.php

They have a good selection of Disney clipart of characters.


----------



## BreezyBus

wiblondie said:


> Thanks Rhonda.
> 
> I'd like to be able to print off a color graphic of each of my family's favorite charachters with their name on it and make it into a magnet for our door for our upcoming 3/1 Wonder cruise.
> 
> I'm not skilled to create them -- I don't have photoshop, etc.  And some of the photobuckets I visited were emptied out and I got an error message.



I came up these, if you can't find what you are looking for.


----------



## MMitchell29

Breezy can you do the same for me please?

 Winston- Mickey
 Meredith- Minnie
 Jehrell-  Cars
 Jayna-   Tinkerbell
  E.J-   Goofy

 I would really appreciate it


----------



## BreezyBus

MMitchell29 said:


> Breezy can you do the same for me please?
> 
> Winston- Mickey
> Meredith- Minnie
> Jehrell-  Cars
> Jayna-   Tinkerbell
> E.J-   Goofy
> 
> I would really appreciate it



Sure, I am going to create a different thread for the Cruise Itinerary and the Character names, so I will post your names on the new thread when I complete them.  Here is the new thread link. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088889


----------



## GoofyTraci

Breezy Bus can you do a walle for my son Nathan.. I love the one you made for the other family. My son loves wall-e and I didnt even think to ask for one. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

Does anyone have any disney train clip art I am doing a scrapbook for my grandfather and we just went on the steam train tour, but I can't find anything on google about mickey or any disney characters with disney train. Thanks so much if you have any you can PM them to me. 


Amanda


----------



## BreezyBus

MMitchell29 said:


> Breezy can you do the same for me please?
> 
> Winston- Mickey
> Meredith- Minnie
> Jehrell-  Cars
> Jayna-   Tinkerbell
> E.J-   Goofy
> 
> I would really appreciate it



Your names are on the new thread listed above.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

We're sailing in 3 weeks and I've been trying to come up with Mickey ears with a graduation cap for our stateroom.  Can any of you massively talented people help?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

I found these.











They are in rumblytumbly's photobucket under blanks.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

MiknMinMouse said:


> We're sailing in 3 weeks and I've been trying to come up with Mickey ears with a graduation cap for our stateroom.  Can any of you massively talented people help?



Are you trying to use them for the ears around the stateroom number? I could help edit one of these from above for that if you would like...or I'm sure someone here could!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> Does anyone have any disney train clip art I am doing a scrapbook for my grandfather and we just went on the steam train tour, but I can't find anything on google about mickey or any disney characters with disney train. Thanks so much if you have any you can PM them to me.
> 
> 
> Amanda




http://www.dizpins.com/archives/images/2006decemberpics/train_mickey_pluto_122006.jpg

I thought this was really cute (a Disney Pin) that could easily be made into a clip art!

http://www.starshows.com/images/dismb/mick_60th_bd_train.JPG

http://www.dizpins.com/archives/images/2006decemberpics/dl_fa_jumbo_120606.jpg

These were  cute too!

If you like these but need help getting them cleaned up just let me know!

(sorry I couldn't post pics but I'm not on my pc)


----------



## MiknMinMouse

I would be so appreciative if you or someone could do that.  I'm looking for the ears that go around the cabin number with the grad cap.


----------



## sneakypigs

OMG!! I love what you did with the names filled in with photos, etc, I am very new to this and I leave in 13 days could you make these up for us?

Michael - Pirate anything
Elaine - Mickey
Courtney - Princess
Kristie - Piglet


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Some new blanks I've been working on!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> Does anyone have any disney train clip art I am doing a scrapbook for my grandfather and we just went on the steam train tour, but I can't find anything on google about mickey or any disney characters with disney train. Thanks so much if you have any you can PM them to me.
> 
> 
> Amanda



Hi Amanda,

My DS is a huge train fan and I asked OrchJoe for a design.  He created one and posted it here.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29731126&postcount=318

Hope it works for you.

Jane


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> http://www.dizpins.com/archives/images/2006decemberpics/train_mickey_pluto_122006.jpg
> 
> I thought this was really cute (a Disney Pin) that could easily be made into a clip art!



Do you know how to create clip art from these pin pics?  I've been trying to figure out how to do that to surprise my DH for our 25th anniversary.  There is one Adventure's Club pin that had Mickey, Minnie and others dressed as Adventurer's.  Is there any way you can convert it to clip art so I can enlarge it big enough to print on a shirt?

http://www.pinpics.com/cgi-bin/group.cgi?group=3107&pin=51849

This is the pin that I'm looking to get "cleaned up" and enlarged.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## MMitchell29

MSWint said:


> You shouldn't have any trouble if you personalize them a bit ... use your names ... like this





 Can someone please do this one for me Pretty Please............... I would like it to say "CRUISIN WITH THE HAZEL'S 

               MEREDITH & WINSTON


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## chaoscent

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


If you did this blank, would you mind telling me how you did the Mickey ears & what program you are using?  I am trying to recreate this DISign with the resorts.  Thanks so much, Penny


----------



## mmackeymouse

I found this on google and just really love it:


----------



## Queen2

cute


----------



## BreezyBus

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Some new blanks I've been working on!



Great job.  These are really cute.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

The blue mickey ears is from a blank I found on one of the posts that said Cruising with Mickey or something. I just cut the words and cropped the middle and then put a graphic behind it to make the pic in the middle. Let me know if you want the blue Mickey head!




chaoscent said:


> If you did this blank, would you mind telling me how you did the Mickey ears & what program you are using?  I am trying to recreate this DISign with the resorts.  Thanks so much, Penny


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## chaoscent

I would like them.  I am trying to duplicate them.  Maybe if I have them that will help me figure out what to do.  LOL
Thanks so much,  Penny


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

chaoscent said:


> I would like them.  I am trying to duplicate them.  Maybe if I have them that will help me figure out what to do.  LOL
> Thanks so much,  Penny


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

CHAOSENT, I am wondering if someone did not just use a circle shape and then filter it for the "marble" look and then attach the ears after using a different filter? I have not really tried to alter it except color and I used the adjust color to do that?


----------



## Sinderelly

I really love the blue Mickeyhead design. Would someone have time to make one with:

Jim
Kathy
Celebrating magical amore
Sept. 19, 2009

We don't have any years yet as the cruise will be our delayed honeymoon. 
I really wish I knew how to do designs. Thanks so very much in advance.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Hi, would you like this with the Lady and the Tramp or Cinderella and her prince? I can do either or just about any other "couple". I will put it up when I hear from you!



Sinderelly said:


> I really love the blue Mickeyhead design. Would someone have time to make one with:
> 
> Jim
> Kathy
> Celebrating magical amore
> Sept. 19, 2009
> 
> We don't have any years yet as the cruise will be our delayed honeymoon.
> I really wish I knew how to do designs. Thanks so very much in advance.


----------



## chaoscent

Thank you for the graphic.  I actually think I have mastered the Mickey ears head with the resort in it. Thanks to a person more talented than me, I have the ears down also.  
Here's something that I thought this board might enjoy.  I am from the disign thread and I have been posting a lot of I don't want to go home shirts.  When I posted this one, they said they were going to put it on their door on their last day, so I thought I would post it here.  
Penny


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I love that Chaosent!!! Would you mind posting the ears in a couple of different colors than the blue if you have them?? I only have the blue and don't really want to look through 200 pages for other colors!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Sinderelly said:


> I really love the blue Mickeyhead design. Would someone have time to make one with:
> 
> Jim
> Kathy
> Celebrating magical amore
> Sept. 19, 2009
> 
> We don't have any years yet as the cruise will be our delayed honeymoon.
> I really wish I knew how to do designs. Thanks so very much in advance.


----------



## chaoscent

A friend did one set for me.  He did a great job, didn't he.  




& I did two different sizes.  I will someday learn how to change the color, but for now I can't do it.  feel free to erase the middle of any of these and have your way with them.  








Penny


----------



## bababear_50

Hi My name is Mel 
I thought I'd post a link to my 
Port-Hole,Lifebuoys,and Cruise Door magnets
DISign Thread
Hugs Mel

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720



Thanks Penny for helping me 
figure out how to post a Link.Hugs


----------



## chaoscent

I posted this on the Creative DISign thread, but thought you guys might like if for a door?  




Penny


----------



## Queen2

you have great talent


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

chaoscent said:


> I posted this on the Creative DISign thread, but thought you guys might like if for a door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny




GReat work!!! I found an image for you that I thought would be good for the "not going home and you can't make me" idea!


----------



## chaoscent

That is a great piece of clip art. When I make something out of it, I will post it here.  Most of my won't go home shirts are here.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2083247&page=3
Thanks for the nice words.  
Penny


----------



## kimpossible

chaoscent said:


> A friend did one set for me.  He did a great job, didn't he.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I did two different sizes.  I will someday learn how to change the color, but for now I can't do it.  feel free to erase the middle of any of these and have your way with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



Would love to figure out how to do this with BWV in the picture.  What program is  everyone using?


----------



## chaoscent

Here's the clip art you gave me.  







I DID NOT DO THIS ONE!!!! This is what I am striving to learn.  LOL





I have it for the Boardwalk, Old Key West & WL.  Penny


----------



## PegIra

Sinderelly said:


> I looked clicked on the link and found some awesome designs for tshirts. But I can't find where to post my request for name magnets and sign. I thought I was in the right place with this thread.



Where did you find the link for great t-shirt ideas?

Thanks,

Peg


----------



## sftnslky

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




* Thank you  thank you  thank you. YOU ROCK!!!!  *


----------



## PegIra

Hi,

I saw someone had a mickey head where the ears were the Air Force Emblem.  My husband is retired Air Force and I would love to make these for our 50th Anniversary Cruise on the Magic May 30th.

I sure hope someone has this or anything else Air Force that I could use.

Thanks Ever so much,

Peg


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Let me know if this is ok. I wasn't sure about the date format that the Air Force uses but if you will let me Know I can change it!






PegIra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw someone had a mickey head where the ears were the Air Force Emblem.  My husband is retired Air Force and I would love to make these for our 50th Anniversary Cruise on the Magic May 30th.
> 
> I sure hope someone has this or anything else Air Force that I could use.
> 
> Thanks Ever so much,
> 
> Peg


----------



## PegIra

Wow, that was quick, and yes it is just fine.  We so appreciate you help.  This is our 5th Disney Cruise (haven't done one in 5 years) but we never knew about decorating our door.  I want to make this special and you sure have helped us do this.  

Thanks again for your beautiful work and help.

Peggy


----------



## PegIra

Hi,

I love the emblem you made, but I was wondering if on the center circle instead of the sign and the aim hi, could we just have

        IRA
U.S.A.F. Retired

If you don't have time, no problem, as we love the one you already did too
thanks so much


----------



## kimpossible

chaoscent said:


> Here's the clip art you gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID NOT DO THIS ONE!!!! This is what I am striving to learn.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it for the Boardwalk, Old Key West & WL.  Penny



You Rock!!!   I didn't see it on your photo bucket.

Thanks!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Try this one 







PegIra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love the emblem you made, but I was wondering if on the center circle instead of the sign and the aim hi, could we just have
> 
> IRA
> U.S.A.F. Retired
> 
> If you don't have time, no problem, as we love the one you already did too
> thanks so much


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## PegIra

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Try this one



That is perfect.  I promise not to ask for anything else.  You really are great thanks ever so much.

Peg


----------



## PegIra

That is stunning, great job !!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

feel free to ask for anything. Everyone that does these loves doing them so it is a pleasure when people ask! Also, On the Marine Corp Flag design I actually was looking for a circle for the ears like on your AF one and saw the graphic and knew just what to do with it...that happens sometimes!


----------



## golfermike35

so I can print them out and put them on magnets? 

I have an Apple Macbook Pro and need some specific instructions...please help - these graphics look awesome!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Not sure this will help since I use Windows but I just look at the image(s) I want, right click on it and something pops up and there is an option to "save picture as...". I click on that and then specify where I would like them to be saved. Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## golfermike35

nothing specific....thanks for your help!  I'm aware of the right click method in Windows but how do I accomplish the same thing on a MAC?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

try this....click on the image and "drag" it to your desktop OR do the ctrl click on it and it should give you an option for it (hold down the ctrl key and click the image you want)


----------



## Queen2

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> feel free to ask for anything. Everyone that does these loves doing them so it is a pleasure when people ask! Also, On the Marine Corp Flag design I actually was looking for a circle for the ears like on your AF one and saw the graphic and knew just what to do with it...that happens sometimes!



Your designs are great. I hope you never get tired of making them.


----------



## disneydash

We will be on the Magic the week of April 4th which is Easter week.  Does anyone have any Easter door designs that they would be willing to share?  

I have been able to find some Easter Pooh clip art but am not having much luck putting something together that looks nice.

Thanks for any help that people are willing to provide.  Thanks to the generosity of people on this board, our three doors will look awesome the week of the 4th.


----------



## bevtoy

disneydash said:


> We will be on the Magic the week of April 4th which is Easter week.  Does anyone have any Easter door designs that they would be willing to share?
> 
> I have been able to find some Easter Pooh clip art but am not having much luck putting something together that looks nice.
> 
> Thanks for any help that people are willing to provide.  Thanks to the generosity of people on this board, our three doors will look awesome the week of the 4th.


----------



## SaveTheSeaTurtles

Rhonda - Thanks so much for USMC design. It is awesome.   You are a very nice person to do this for me.


----------



## PegIra

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Let me know if this is ok. I wasn't sure about the date format that the Air Force uses but if you will let me Know I can change it!



Hi,

I know I said I wouldn't ask any more, but I was wondering if you could leave the original ears and picture intack, but take out the aim him and the part about the Magic cruise.  Just leave the ears with the AF insignia on the ears and the center and then just add U.S.A.F. Retired under the insignia of the face part, that way I can put it on a shirt he can wear when we aren't on the cruise.  Thanks again for all your help.

Peggy


----------



## hillfam

WOW!  Could you make one with the Army design?  I would SO love to see that!  Thanks!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

PegIra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know I said I wouldn't ask any more, but I was wondering if you could leave the original ears and picture intack, but take out the aim him and the part about the Magic cruise.  Just leave the ears with the AF insignia on the ears and the center and then just add U.S.A.F. Retired under the insignia of the face part, that way I can put it on a shirt he can wear when we aren't on the cruise.  Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

hillfam said:


> WOW!  Could you make one with the Army design?  I would SO love to see that!  Thanks!



which one would you like to see in the Army design?


----------



## PegIra

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Wow, once again you did it !!  I love it and I know he will too.

Thanks so much, 

Peggy


----------



## hillfam

The mouse ears would be fantastic!  Thank you so much in advance.  My DH will get a kick out of that!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

hillfam said:


> The mouse ears would be fantastic!  Thank you so much in advance.  My DH will get a kick out of that!


----------



## cruisecrzy

disneydash said:


> We will be on the Magic the week of April 4th which is Easter week.  Does anyone have any Easter door designs that they would be willing to share?
> 
> I have been able to find some Easter Pooh clip art but am not having much luck putting something together that looks nice.
> 
> Thanks for any help that people are willing to provide.  Thanks to the generosity of people on this board, our three doors will look awesome the week of the 4th.



I will be on that cruise with you and I have some Easter Graphics that I am working with to put together a sign.  Maybe I can get one together for all the Disers on that sailing.


----------



## Queen2

hillfam said:


> WOW!  Could you make one with the Army design?  I would SO love to see that!  Thanks!



thank your husband for serving our country


----------



## bevtoy

Queen2 said:


> thank your husband for serving our country


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

I know i've seen a thread where I can request a wonderful person to do a design for me. Where is that? I am looking for something I can print out for my door about my birthday I'm turning 22 with minnie mouse for my cruise on march 8th 09. Thanks for the help in advanced!


----------



## disneydash

cruisecrzy said:


> I will be on that cruise with you and I have some Easter Graphics that I am working with to put together a sign.  Maybe I can get one together for all the Disers on that sailing.



That would be awesome.  This is our first cruise and this board has been extremely helpful with both their information and talents.  Anything you could provide would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

golfermike35 said:


> nothing specific....thanks for your help!  I'm aware of the right click method in Windows but how do I accomplish the same thing on a MAC?



I have a mac and I just right click and save as into a folder on my desktop.  It's easy as pie


----------



## hillfam

Absolutely fantastic!  Thank you so much, my soldier will love it!  And thank you everyone for your well wishes!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## PegIra

Once again, I have to say thanks so much for your wonderful designs.  
We love them.  I am going to be very busy making shirts and door signs.

Thanks again,

Peggy


----------



## chaoscent

I have never been on a Disney Cruise,  So making these disigns was bitter sweet. 
Anyway, I made 12 variations (and I am open to other wording) of going from WDW to a cruise.  They can be found here.
http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/Not Going Home/Cruise/
My DISign thread is here if you want changes
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2083247&page=4
Here's a couple of samples












Penny


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Is there anywhere on the boards where ya'll creative people share your how to do this stuff?  How do you make the cool Mickey ears with the pictures in them and how do you do the neat frames with characters and names and how do you combine Mickey's club house with the ship?  I would love to know how to do it.  I love seeing everyone's work and appreciate the fact you share so generously but I so want to make it myself.


----------



## bevtoy

chaoscent i just visited your thread and love it!


----------



## disneydafty

Could I have one of these for the Stewart Family please


----------



## PegIra

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I know I said it before, but I wanted to say it again,  Thanks for all you have done for us.

Peg & Ira


----------



## MiknMinMouse

chaoscent said:


> I have never been on a Disney Cruise,  So making these disigns was bitter sweet.
> Anyway, I made 12 variations (and I am open to other wording) of going from WDW to a cruise.  They can be found here.
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/Not Going Home/Cruise/
> My DISign thread is here if you want changes.
> 
> Hi .  Do you make the changes or do we upload images from your site?  I'm not sure how this works.  You are a genius!  The reason I'm asking is my friend who is going with us wants special magnets for her daughters and I love your princess backgrounds.  I thought I could add their names to each of their favorites and surprise her with magnets.  My other option is having the names made with the backgrounds of their favorite characters.  I wish wish wish I could do this


----------



## chaoscent

MiknMinMouse said:


> chaoscent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been on a Disney Cruise,  So making these disigns was bitter sweet.
> Anyway, I made 12 variations (and I am open to other wording) of going from WDW to a cruise. They can be found here.
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/Not Going Home/Cruise/
> My DISign thread is here if you want changes.
> 
> Hi . Do you make the changes or do we upload images from your site? I'm not sure how this works. You are a genius! The reason I'm asking is my friend who is going with us wants special magnets for her daughters and I love your princess backgrounds. I thought I could add their names to each of their favorites and surprise her with magnets. My other option is having the names made with the backgrounds of their favorite characters. I wish wish wish I could do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thread for Creative DISigns.  THere are some GREAT DISigners on this thread if you want to start with them.  here are just a few, there are many more than this.
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
> 
> If you want me to do give it a try, go Here,
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/?start=0
> see what you like, specify the what you are looking for (please it is so much easier if you say what you are looking for rather than, she likes the princesses) and post to my thread.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1640251&page=35
> 
> I also do autograph cards.  If you see an autograph disign you like, I can make that into a 8 1/2 x 11 DISign.  So browse through the site, see what you like and then post on my thread and I will be glad to do it.
Click to expand...


----------



## chaoscent

MiknMinMouse said:


> Is there anywhere on the boards where ya'll creative people share your how to do this stuff? How do you make the cool Mickey ears with the pictures in them and how do you do the neat frames with characters and names and how do you combine Mickey's club house with the ship? I would love to know how to do it. I love seeing everyone's work and appreciate the fact you share so generously but I so want to make it myself.


The best way to do it is to search for a on line tutorial and then post for help with a specific question on the creative DISign boards.  You should post the question and the program you are using as many of them are different. I use Photo Impact, so if you have questions about that, I can try and help.  Many people on the boards use Photo Shop Elements and there are many on line tutorials for that program.
Good Luck, Penny


----------



## chaoscent

MiknMinMouse said:


> Those are gorgeous!


That is kind of you to say.  Thanks you very much.  Penny


----------



## dfsc

ooops


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I started with the character names, using WORD. I make my signs with a program called PictureIT. Do you have a photo program of any kind?



MiknMinMouse said:


> chaoscent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been on a Disney Cruise,  So making these disigns was bitter sweet.
> Anyway, I made 12 variations (and I am open to other wording) of going from WDW to a cruise.  They can be found here.
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/Not Going Home/Cruise/
> My DISign thread is here if you want changes.
> 
> Hi .  Do you make the changes or do we upload images from your site?  I'm not sure how this works.  You are a genius!  The reason I'm asking is my friend who is going with us wants special magnets for her daughters and I love your princess backgrounds.  I thought I could add their names to each of their favorites and surprise her with magnets.  My other option is having the names made with the backgrounds of their favorite characters.  I wish wish wish I could do this
Click to expand...


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1887830

This is where I started...with the instructions on this thread!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I started with the character names, using WORD. I make my signs with a program called PictureIT. Do you have a photo program of any kind?
> 
> 
> I have adobe photoshop but truly can't use it well.  Also, through all the searches I've done, I haven't found any of the really cool images that ya'll seem to find. I guess I'm looking in the wrong place


----------



## MiknMinMouse

chaoscent said:


> MiknMinMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thread for Creative DISigns.  THere are some GREAT DISigners on this thread if you want to start with them.  here are just a few, there are many more than this.
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
> 
> If you want me to do give it a try, go Here,
> http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd181/Chaos1Cent/?start=0
> see what you like, specify the what you are looking for (please it is so much easier if you say what you are looking for rather than, she likes the princesses) and post to my thread.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1640251&page=35
> 
> I also do autograph cards.  If you see an autograph disign you like, I can make that into a 8 1/2 x 11 DISign.  So browse through the site, see what you like and then post on my thread and I will be glad to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to play around with the print shop instructions today and see what I can do, I'm dying to try this and if I can't I will post by tomorrow with requests .  Thank you so much for the inspiration and the kindness in sharing!
Click to expand...


----------



## pjpoohbear

some of the best graphics are wallpaper images from the Brazil, Japan and China disney sites.  Actually Disney China just redid their download site and there are tons of great wallpapers.  

http://www.dolmagic.cn/download/


----------



## MiknMinMouse

pjpoohbear said:


> some of the best graphics are wallpaper images from the Brazil, Japan and China disney sites.  Actually Disney China just redid their download site and there are tons of great wallpapers.
> 
> http://www.dolmagic.cn/download/



I'm at the point of pulling out my hair.  I think I'm just not meant to do this.  I found the step by step instructions for the things i want to do, but I don't have the same tabs on my program so I might just have to request and leave it at that since I'm on a time crunch.  Thank you for sharing the site and when I get back, I'm going to work on this!


----------



## Queen2

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Great design


----------



## disneydafty

thank you very much


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Queen2 said:


> Great design



Thanks...I love that pic!


----------



## gingerjohnjillian

These are all awesome!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## SaveTheSeaTurtles

Rhonda - Thanks so much for the new sign!   It is beautiful.


----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## Pumba's Dad

A few I've made with the DCL Swoosh



Pirate Swoosh



 Dutchman Swoosh



 Minnie Swoosh



 Tink Swoosh



Pluto Swoosh



Princess Swoosh



Goofy Swoosh



Pirate Swoosh2


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Would you happen to have a blank of the swoosh you would be willing to share?



Pumba's Dad said:


> A few I've made with the DCL Swoosh
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Swoosh
> 
> 
> 
> Dutchman Swoosh
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Swoosh
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Swoosh
> 
> 
> 
> Pluto Swoosh
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Swoosh
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy Swoosh
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Swoosh2


----------



## Pumba's Dad

sure which one?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Pumba's Dad said:


> sure which one?



I meant just the three lines...I have some ideas for them but mine are all small therefore not good quality. I like what you did with the tink and the other characters!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

It hit me after I posted my response what you wanted.   Sorry..   





I'll post a few others I did with characters later.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Pumba's Dad said:


>



I love your schedule! That is really great!


----------



## mom2LLN

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I love this!!  May I please get one with The Merritt Family?

Thank you!!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

rhondamccollough@hot,

pm me your email and I'll send you the blanks for wonder and magic.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## SaveTheSeaTurtles

Rhonda - Thank you very much for the little sea turtle baby !  I hope that with all that you do for all of us with these signs on the boards that you get your own trips sometimes !  Thank you again..you are awesome.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

SaveTheSeaTurtles said:


> Rhonda - Thank you very much for the little sea turtle baby !  I hope that with all that you do for all of us with these signs on the boards that you get your own trips sometimes !  Thank you again..you are awesome.



You will laugh but when we took our cruise I forgot ALL the magnets that I had made!! Thank goodness it was only about 6!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## bevtoy

I love the one with the deck chairs!



rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

oops


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Would you like the blank? Someone had posted the original picture (which someone had edited from a calendar or something) and I just edited out the names and added the ones I need!


----------



## aznaphrodite

Does anyone have a cute tropical picture of Stitch? I think I've seen a picture where he was wearing a Hawaiian shirt and holding a coconut drink but anything beach or tropical would do.


----------



## BreezyBus

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Would you like the blank? Someone had posted the original picture (which someone had edited from a calendar or something) and I just edited out the names and added the ones I need!



Good job!  The image is in the DVC calendar for 2009.  I like how you changed the names to your family.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Your Stitches are on their way to you! 



aznaphrodite said:


> Does anyone have a cute tropical picture of Stitch? I think I've seen a picture where he was wearing a Hawaiian shirt and holding a coconut drink but anything beach or tropical would do.


----------



## aznaphrodite

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Your Stitches are on their way to you!



Got them! They are perfect!! Thank you!


----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## PegIra

Wow, I just saw your picture of Bambi and Flower.  in post 3145.  Could we have that for Ira and Peg and Magical instead of Wonderful.  We love Flower and that designis so cute, I can't resist.


If you don't have time, no problem.  You have done so much already.  

Maybe you can help me.  I know there are a bunch of patriotic mickey heads and some have Mickey saluting saying Proud to Serve.  Is there any way I can find this and instead of saying that, have it say  "Proud to have served"  I know my husband would love that.  I just don't can't find out what thread it is on.

Once more, thanks again, you are special to do this for all of us.

Peggy


----------



## aznaphrodite

Ramon - Thanks for the Stitch graphics as well!!


----------



## bevtoy

Having the blank would be great!




rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Would you like the blank? Someone had posted the original picture (which someone had edited from a calendar or something) and I just edited out the names and added the ones I need!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Here is my blank,






Pj


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Is there anyone with a eraser program who can take the text out of the Stitch graphic please?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

bevtoy said:


> Is there anyone with a eraser program who can take the text out of the Stitch graphic please?









not the greatest but the best I could do with my program!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

if you want the date added let me know!


----------



## PegIra

It is just perfect, thanks ever so much yet again !! You are really making this a special trip for us.

Thanks again,

Peggy


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Pumba's Dad said:


>



Those are so cool - and here I thought I was done  I'd love to use your Stich with the blank area beside it if that's okay.  Is there a way I can get it so it will print larger?


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Thank you so much for sharing all of these.  It's fun to customize the blanks.


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks Rhonda!



rhondamccollough@hot said:


> not the greatest but the best I could do with my program!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

MiknMinMouse said:


> Thank you so much for sharing all of these.  It's fun to customize the blanks.




Ramon's graphics are "clickable" which links you to the larger image!


----------



## bevtoy

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Ramon's graphics are "clickable" which links you to the larger image!


I missed that subtlety thanks!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Pumba's Dad said:


>



Those schedules are amazing, can I request one blank to fill in or one personalized?  Now I'm thinking scrapbook pages???  Or one more door sign.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## aznaphrodite

MiknMinMouse said:


> Those schedules are amazing, can I request one blank to fill in or one personalized?  Now I'm thinking scrapbook pages???  Or one more door sign.



I found this in someone else's photobucket:


----------



## ppiew

I'm a Grandma and will be taking my two granddaughters ages 12 and 7 on DCL the first week of April.  (There names are Sophia and Olivia)  I know this is last minute, but if somebody could make up a magnet for me I would appreciate it ever so much!  We will be on the Wonder.  I am not fussy at this late date at all.  If it can't be done I understand.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## BreezyBus

It is getting close to graduation, came across a great Mickey in cap and gown.  I removed the background and cleaned it up as much as possible.   

Here is both  gif and jpg format.


----------



## Queen2

looks good to me


----------



## bevtoy

Love the graduation Mickey he is cool!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

aznaphrodite said:


> I found this in someone else's photobucket:
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## MiknMinMouse

aznaphrodite said:


> I found this in someone else's photobucket:



Are there people who post their photobucket address and don't mind people using the blanks?


----------



## ppiew

Would there happen to be one for the WONDER ?


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Here are the blanks I created.   Feel free to use them.   Just click on the image below to expand.


----------



## bevtoy

MiknMinMouse said:


> Are there people who post their photobucket address and don't mind people using the blanks?



Heres my photobucket and good luck LOL I have them categorized in my own crazy way if you need help ask and I will look for anything you want.
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/


----------



## Pumba's Dad

I found this one and had to do some cleaning up on it.


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Another one I've been working on


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## thtrmike

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Would it be possible to get one of these for the magic?


Mike & Rob
7 night magic march 7-14
Thanks


----------



## CUL8R

Hi Fivepin...where did you get the Lady and the Tramp in the rings?


----------



## MiknMinMouse

bevtoy said:


> Heres my photobucket and good luck LOL I have them categorized in my own crazy way if you need help ask and I will look for anything you want.
> http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/



Many thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Pumba's Dad said:


> Here are the blanks I created.   Feel free to use them.   Just click on the image below to expand.



These are beautiful!  Where did you get the Mickey Graphic on the one for the Santiago Family?  I couldn't find him.  I did find a Mickey that will work good but he's a picture of a real Mickey in uniform


----------



## bevtoy

pumbasdad those are good I hope to use them for a pirate night magnet this Christmas!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Sinderelly

I have a very special request. It's my only grandson's 2nd birthday March 13  (Friday the 13th lol). I want to make him a very special shirt. He loves Pooh.

Sawyer-Happy Birthday-Pooh
or something like now I'm 2?

There are so many creative wonderful people on this board. Thanks in advance from Nana.


----------



## BreezyBus

BreezyBus said:


> It is getting close to graduation, came across a great Mickey in cap and gown.  I removed the background and cleaned it up as much as possible.
> 
> Here is both  gif and jpg format.



I didn't think about posting the original image, someone might be able to use in original format.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

If you would like something added or something different just let me know. I left the background kinda plain in case you wanted to put it on a colored shirt!


----------



## hampson8

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Could I please have 3 of these for The Disney Magic

1.  Patchett Family
2.  Jansen Family
3.  Hampson Family

Thank you


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## MMitchell29

Can I please have one that say The Hazel Family?


----------



## CUL8R

Hello Fivepin?

My name is Tina. I'm new to the boards because I'm a first time cruiser. I was browsing these boards and saw a couple of magnets on your door that I REALLY like...but the system won't let me PM or Email you because I don't have enough posts yet. On your anniversary door you have a magnet with a captains hat and ships wheel that says "destination wonder" and another one with Lady and Tramp in wedding rings that are laid out in the shape of Mickey icons. May I ask where these graphics can be found and are you sharing? Thanks for your help.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

CUL8R said:


> Hello Fivepin?
> 
> My name is Tina. I'm new to the boards because I'm a first time cruiser. I was browsing these boards and saw a couple of magnets on your door that I REALLY like...but the system won't let me PM or Email you because I don't have enough posts yet. On your anniversary door you have a magnet with a captains hat and ships wheel that says "destination wonder" and another one with Lady and Tramp in wedding rings that are laid out in the shape of Mickey icons. May I ask where these graphics can be found and are you sharing? Thanks for your help.



Tina, welcome to the disboards!! Aren't they awesome! I am not sure which graphics you are looking at but if you could tell me the page number I can check them out and see what I can do for you! I also have some good Bambi and Feline, Lady and the Tramp, Mickey and Minnie "love" designs and also I have a cute one of Thumper and his lady!


----------



## klcason

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Could I have one of these with the Cason family?

Thanks,

Kayla


----------



## Queen2

Tina, welcome to the boards of excellent talent


----------



## sandysplayhouse

Can someone please make the name tags for me?  
I'd like the one with the stars around the border to say:

Michelle 
First Disney Cruise
Disney Wonder
5/10/09  5/14/09


Jeremy
First Disney Cruise
Disney Wonder
5/10/09  5/14/09


THANKS in ADVANCE!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Jasminerk13

I know this probably gets asked alllll the time, and I'm sorry about that, but where do you get the little mickey heads?  Do you buy them at the store or is there a graphic for them in different colors?

I have tried a search and can't find out!  I'm sure I'm not searching for the right term, because mickey head just isn't working. LOL

TIA for the help!!!

Jazz


----------



## sandysplayhouse

Jasminerk13 said:


> I know this probably gets asked alllll the time, and I'm sorry about that, but where do you get the little mickey heads?  Do you buy them at the store or is there a graphic for them in different colors?
> 
> I have tried a search and can't find out!  I'm sure I'm not searching for the right term, because mickey head just isn't working. LOL
> 
> TIA for the help!!!
> 
> Jazz



Home Depot Paint Department... they are they Disney Paint Swatches... they are FREE and Home Depot does not mind you taking as many as you want!... You have to cut them off/out as they do not peal off.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Fivepin

CUL8R said:


> Hello Fivepin?
> 
> My name is Tina. I'm new to the boards because I'm a first time cruiser. I was browsing these boards and saw a couple of magnets on your door that I REALLY like...but the system won't let me PM or Email you because I don't have enough posts yet. On your anniversary door you have a magnet with a captains hat and ships wheel that says "destination wonder" and another one with Lady and Tramp in wedding rings that are laid out in the shape of Mickey icons. May I ask where these graphics can be found and are you sharing? Thanks for your help.



Both of those were designed by Natalie.  Below is her link.  In her thread, in her signature, she has a for shared file on there you can browse, and you can request personalization from her if needed.  I know she has a couple other designs for the interlocking rings.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1786459&page=171

Be careful this is very addicting!
Here's a blank of the Destination Wonder
http://dc96.4shared.com/download/59...tion_Wonder.jpg?tsid=20090227-175245-15cfd620

Here's a blank for lady and the tramp
http://dc131.4shared.com/download/6...Tramp_rings.jpg?tsid=20090227-175519-f8e1e187


----------



## sandysplayhouse

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Could I please have this for:

*The Pritchett's
May 10 - 14, 2009
The Disney Wonder*


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## DisneyCP08

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I was wondering if I could get the first picture with the names on the beach chair. We are sailing March 8-12. It is just the two of us, Jon and Katie. And we love the saying you had on it. If not that is fine. 

Thank you,
Katie


----------



## CUL8R

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Tina, welcome to the disboards!! Aren't they awesome! I am not sure which graphics you are looking at but if you could tell me the page number I can check them out and see what I can do for you! I also have some good Bambi and Feline, Lady and the Tramp, Mickey and Minnie "love" designs and also I have a cute one of Thumper and his lady!



If you could do the rings with Thumper...that would be C-O-O-L!

The pics of the door magnets are on pg 188, post #2810  thanks for offering to help!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



  * These are BEAUTIFUL!  *
Would it be possible for you to change the red letters to blue letters instead?... If not I THANK YOU,  THANK YOU,  THANK YOU just the same as these are GREAT!


----------



## Jasminerk13

sandysplayhouse said:


> Home Depot Paint Department... they are they Disney Paint Swatches... they are FREE and Home Depot does not mind you taking as many as you want!... You have to cut them off/out as they do not peal off.  Hope this helps!




OMG!!!  THAT IS GENIUS!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE REPLY!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

No problem! Sorry I should have asked earlier!!!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> No problem! Sorry I should have asked earlier!!!




OMG... you are the QUEEN of GRAPHICS!!!     
 THANK YOU SO MUCH for all that you do to make everyone's trip so magical!


----------



## sandysplayhouse

Rhonda... 
Would you please make one of the red  
Welcome Aboard ...........The Disney Wonder signs with Captain Mickey on it to say:
*The Pritchett's
May 10 - 14, 2009  (all white letters please)
* 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________

 Thank you in Advance


----------



## Queen2

Rhonda, will you please make name tag with

Disney Magic

First visit to Tortola

April 25-May 2, 2009

Thank-you

Sharon


----------



## CUL8R

Fivepin said:


> Both of those were designed by Natalie.  Below is her link.  In her thread, in her signature, she has a for shared file on there you can browse, and you can request personalization from her if needed.  I know she has a couple other designs for the interlocking rings.
> 
> Be careful this is very addicting!





Thank you...

MAN! So many of you on these boards are VERY creative! I think the addiction has begun!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## sandysplayhouse

Thank you Rhonda!    You Rock!


----------



## bevtoy

Any ideas for Pirate Night on a Christmas cruise?


----------



## Sinderelly

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> If you would like something added or something different just let me know. I left the background kinda plain in case you wanted to put it on a colored shirt!



Thank you Rhonda. It looks great. I can't wait to put it on a shirt for the little guy. Now I have to go shopping for a shirt. He will look so cute in his birthday pics! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## EllieJ

Hi Rhonda ,

I would be soooo grateful if you could make me two of the red Welcome Aboard ...... The Disney Wonder signs with Captain Mickey on .

One to say 

The Jubb's

July 30th 2009

The other to say

The Berry's

30th July 2009

Both in white writing please.

We are celebrating my 40th Birthday whilst on board .

Many thanks

 Sam Jubb


----------



## Queen2

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



thank-you Rhonda. I have a special idea for the name tag. You are GREAT


----------



## Avonlady1001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



That is so awesome!!! How do you DO that?? I'm so jealous of all this knowledge that I DON'T have!! Can you quickly give me the rundown of how? Is it a program?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Yes, it definitly is a program that we use! I use a Microsoft prgm called PictureIt!9. Alot of the disigners use the Photoshop programs which are better but more expensive! Mine is just a $20 download off the internet. You begin by learning a little about your program. All the blanks you see that are on the boards can be downloaded to your computer by rightclicking on them and saving them to your computer. You then open them with your program to start editing. You can paint, erase, add text, etc. It take alot of practice. Once you start adding text then you can start playing with other things, like turning image into clip art, creating cutouts and layering!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

EllieJ said:


> Hi Rhonda ,
> 
> I would be soooo grateful if you could make me two of the red Welcome Aboard ...... The Disney Wonder signs with Captain Mickey on .
> 
> One to say
> 
> The Jubb's
> 
> July 30th 2009
> 
> The other to say
> 
> The Berry's
> 
> 30th July 2009
> 
> Both in white writing please.
> 
> We are celebrating my 40th Birthday whilst on board .
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Sam Jubb




I would love to make something special for your birthday!! Any special character?


----------



## hampson8

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



You just made us a sign and it looks great but it says the Disney Wonder instead of the Magic.  Only if you get a chance do you think you could make another one, thank you

1  The Patchett Family
2. The Hampson Family
3.  The Jansen Family

Disney Magic

Thank you again!!!


----------



## cruisecrzy

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Do you have a blank version of the chairs and deck with acessories that you are willing to share. I think it is so great looking.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Here it is..






Pj


----------



## EllieJ

Thank you so much Rhonda 
, they are really great !!

If you could do something for my birthday that would be lovely , Minnie would be good .

Could i be a little cheeky and ask if you could do a couple for my children .

My daughter Eleanor is 8 and adores Tink (last went on the cruise when she was 20 months old !)  

My little boy Chrarlie will be just 3 and he loves Nemo .


I have been attempting to do some graphics , but my knowledge is limited.



Thank you again - you are soooooo kind .



Sam Jubb


----------



## cruisecrzy

pjpoohbear said:


> Here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pj



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Heres something the same but different:


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Queen2

Ok you magic designers. I put in a regest for three Mickey heade & now I can't find it anywhere. Need help looking for it.

It is the Micky heads, for Christmas, tinkerbell in Red, Micky, Goofy DD. it had Walt Disney World at the bottom

I would like three please. with 2007 in the ear

MH Tink Sharon
MH Grumpy or DD Dick
Mh goofy Ricky

I hope some one can find it for me

Thank-you


----------



## mom2LLN

I love the name design!!  Thanks so much for sharing your creations with my family!!!

Could I please get another design?  I love the one of the character lounge chairs.  I would really like one with the names:  Rusty, Brandi, Lauren, & Leslie. The quote a few Wonderful days with the date March 12-15, 2009

Thank you!!


----------



## Avonlady1001

mom2LLN said:


> I love the name design!!  Thanks so much for sharing your creations with my family!!!
> 
> Could I please get another design?  I love the one of the character lounge chairs.  I would really like one with the names:  Rusty, Brandi, Lauren, & Leslie. The quote a few Wonderful days with the date March 12-15, 2009
> 
> Thank you!!



Since you're gonna be working on the lounge chairs anyway, could you make one for me too? Pretty please? I love it!!  No rush!! If you can, we're Keith, Jodi, Katie & Kody...a few Magical Days...October 23-30, 2010. (See why there's no rush??  I'm just so excited!!)

Thanks so so much!!


----------



## bevtoy

Here is a Christmas Tinkerbell but its not what you described. I cant find what you described anywhere








Queen2 said:


> Ok you magic designers. I put in a regest for three Mickey heade & now I can't find it anywhere. Need help looking for it.
> 
> It is the Micky heads, for Christmas, tinkerbell in Red, Micky, Goofy DD. it had Walt Disney World at the bottom
> 
> I would like three please. with 2007 in the ear
> 
> MH Tink Sharon
> MH Grumpy or DD Dick
> Mh goofy Ricky
> 
> I hope some one can find it for me
> 
> Thank-you


----------



## Queen2

bevtoy said:


> Here is a Christmas Tinkerbell but its not what you described. I cant find what you described anywhere



thank-you she is cute.

I'll keep looking for the mickey ears


----------



## Queen2

the mickey heads are from taekwondo mom, I was on the wrong thread

Thank-you


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

just wanted to let everyone know that I will be getting the graphics up later on today or tomorrow sometime!!!


----------



## thtrmike

I have a special request for all of you wonderful designers. I am having a Birthday on March 11th and I will be on the Magic from the 7th-14th is there any special  design that I can place on a Magnet for my bday?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

How's this one?


----------



## thtrmike

disneyfaninaz said:


> How's this one?




YOU ROCK!!!! Extra goodies for your Fish Extender lol


----------



## 3Bells

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi Rhonda,

Would you be able to do just one for me that says 

3 Bells
First Disney Cruise
6/4/09 - 6/7/09

Thank you!!!


----------



## happyj

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi 
Please may I have these for myself DH and DD
first Disney Cruise 30/08/09   3/09/09 Disney Wonder
Janet 
Gaetano
Lara 
could we have one each 
also could we have the pirate with CERUTI family 
Thankyou so much 
Janet


----------



## GOVAC24

My DH & I are celebrating our 14th anniversary at AKL next month. Any ideas?


----------



## bevtoy

GOVAC24 said:


> My DH & I are celebrating our 14th anniversary at AKL next month. Any ideas?


\
Here are a few romantic blanks:


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

mom2LLN said:


> I love the name design!!  Thanks so much for sharing your creations with my family!!!
> 
> Could I please get another design?  I love the one of the character lounge chairs.  I would really like one with the names:  Rusty, Brandi, Lauren, & Leslie. The quote a few Wonderful days with the date March 12-15, 2009
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Avonlady1001 said:


> Since you're gonna be working on the lounge chairs anyway, could you make one for me too? Pretty please? I love it!!  No rush!! If you can, we're Keith, Jodi, Katie & Kody...a few Magical Days...October 23-30, 2010. (See why there's no rush??  I'm just so excited!!)
> 
> Thanks so so much!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I have one more for Charlie and one for you coming soon!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

If anyone besides happyj and 3Bells have requested something please let me know...sick kids so I haven't been on the boards much! Hope everyone likes the graphics and if there is any problems let me know!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## mom2LLN

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Thanks so much for this.  I LOVE it!!


----------



## MMitchell29

Rhonda can I please have the Tinkerbell in post 3252. The one where it's says " Disney Wonder 2009"  I would like the name Jayna in the upper left corner.  Thank you sooooo much. You are a real sweet pea


----------



## laura001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Do you think you could do one of these for us, please  

Scott & Laura

25 years

Disney magic- May 2, 2009

Thanks so much!


----------



## laura001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I am wondering is someone could make this one for us, please!

The Thompson's

Disney Magic


----------



## laura001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Ok...........I promise this is the last one I will ask for ....well, today anyway    They are all so great!

Could you do one of these for Scott and another for Laura       May 2 to May 9, 2009    First Disney Cruise

Thanks again!

Big Question:  Once I print them on the magnetic paper, do I just cut them out??


----------



## Avonlady1001

Rhonda, thanks SO SO much!  I love the lounge chairs!


----------



## EllieJ

:





rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I have one more for Charlie and one for you coming soon!!


   
Thank you thank you thank you !!!


They are sooooo lovely - you are very kind .

Sam xx


----------



## Queen2

Rhonda, I would like a reguest please. In the tinkerbell Castawy Cay you have a little cruise logo with a green head. I would like to have the size at 3-4 inches & the mickey head a little lighter, like in the mickey head. Just thought of it Lime green. Inside of the mickey would you please put DIS 09   

Many thanks


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Hope this is what you were looking for. I tried to convert the colors the best I could, I am working off of a red and blue. Let me know if this is ok!


----------



## bevtoy

Oh I like that one Rhonda!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Queen2

Thank-you very much, just what I was looking for. I appreciate(SP) all you do for all the people have no talent


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## llambert

Rhonda...

I LOVE the lounge chairs... could I get one with the names Mark, Lisa, Kylie, Connor and Mackenzie and then Disney Magic 2009


Thanks so much!!!
Lisa


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## laura001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Thank-you, Thank-you, Thank-you SO MUCH!!!  They look great!


----------



## PegIra

Wow you did it again, you are making me ask for another disign.  I love the disign with the Magic and crush and the gang on #3272.  I hate to ask but I love that, could we have one for Ira and Peg.  That would make a great T-Shirt for the cruise.

I ordered the program you said you use for disigns, so lets hope I can figure it out.  

Thanks so much,

Peg


----------



## 3Bells

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Thanks so very much.  You truly are WONDERful!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Rhonda would you post this without a name on it?





rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


----------



## happyj

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


Thank you Thank you


----------



## EllieJ

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>





Rhonda - thank you , they are great !

I have shown the graphics to Eleanor & Charlie and they love them - our stateroom door will look amazing thanks to you !


Sam Jubb


----------



## llambert

Would it be possible to get three first time cruiser name tag things with 
Mackenzie
James 
Matthew

March 14-21 2009



Also, could I have three welcome aboard signs:

The Lambert Family

The Hinton Family

The Clark Family

All on the Disney Magic  March 14-21


Thanks!!!!


----------



## huntbrown

I love the lounge chairs.  Would you do that one for me.  I like it with Mickey, Minnie, etc for Magic 2009.

Thank You very much.


----------



## jestracker

where and how do I get templates for the magnets that are listed in these forums?


----------



## chubbyjen

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi Rhonda,

I was wondering if I can get this with The Lee Family. Thanks!


----------



## jamdkvan

bobbi565 said:


>



Where did you get the cute people figures on the right side of the door?  Adorable!!!


----------



## debsters41

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hello again!  Rhonda, I am so glad that you have picked up this hobby!    Could I please get this one with the Diakaki family??  TIA!


----------



## dorjaleigh

Rhonda:  Your designs are AWESOME!!!  Would you be able to make a few for my March 12-15 Wonder cruise????  

#3245 w/Name: Tyler; Date: March 14
#3272 w/Name: Jalen
#3277 w/The Marshall Family

I would be appreciative!!!

THX!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Let me know if this is the right name and also if you would like the 40 removed!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

llambert said:


> Rhonda...
> 
> I LOVE the lounge chairs... could I get one with the names Mark, Lisa, Kylie, Connor and Mackenzie and then Disney Magic 2009
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> Lisa


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## chubbyjen

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Thank you sooo much!! I love it!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## aznaphrodite

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I'm so snagging this one!! DH loves Nemo!! Thank you!!


----------



## PegIra

Rhonda,

Once again, thank you so much the the disign.  We love it.  I am in the process of making our shirts and magnets now.  We will be at Disney 12 days and the Magic 7, so I am using all these great disigns to make us many shirts and magnets.

Your're really great thanks,
Peg


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## llambert

Thanks Rhonda!!!!!!!!!  I love them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brendapap

Looking to find a blank clip art of Disney Cruise Line..... where it says: Disney Magic itinary. Found one her but really did not know how to put the dates and names on it. Can someone help me


----------



## aznaphrodite

brendapap said:


> Looking to find a blank clip art of Disney Cruise Line..... where it says: Disney Magic itinary. Found one her but really did not know how to put the dates and names on it. Can someone help me



If you go to this thread, BreezyBus will personalize it on for you:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088889


----------



## debsters41

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



  THANK YOU


----------



## jestracker

I am looking for templates without names to make magnets for our upcoming cruise. All I see on the forums have somebody's name on them.  I don't know how to get the name off and put ours on it.  can some one help?


----------



## ntheory

jestracker said:


> I am looking for templates without names to make magnets for our upcoming cruise. All I see on the forums have somebody's name on them.  I don't know how to get the name off and put ours on it.  can some one help?





If you look back over this thread, there are many 'blank' things that you can alter to be your own.  I went over the entire thread just last night.  It's worth it!


----------



## bevtoy

If you are looking for a blank template just make a request and we will try to find something suitable!


----------



## happyj

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



These took my breath away 
THANK YOU 
Janet xx


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

The birthday image was not mine so I made you one from an image I did have. I am sure you could post to the poster and they would fix you one of those! 



















dorjaleigh said:


> Rhonda:  Your designs are AWESOME!!!  Would you be able to make a few for my March 12-15 Wonder cruise????
> 
> #3245 w/Name: Tyler; Date: March 14
> #3272 w/Name: Jalen
> #3277 w/The Marshall Family
> 
> I would be appreciative!!!
> 
> THX!!!


----------



## cruisecrzy

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> The birthday image was not mine so I made you one from an image I did have. I am sure you could post to the poster and they would fix you one of those!



I love the last one can you post it without the name?

Thanks


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

if you go back a couple of pages it is there


----------



## MMitchell29

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>





  Rhonda can I please get one of these with Winston on it. My DH is going to love this


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## MMitchell29

Once again Thank you very much. Our door will be the best Thanks to you


----------



## Grumpymom73

Could you please make us the 'Welcome Aboard Sign' with The Nelson Family we are sailing April 11 - 18, 2009 on the Magic.

And....if it's not too much trouble.  I would love to have the lounge chairs. Our names are: Mike, Janine, Andrew and Justin.

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## 1stime74

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



This is great.  Would you please do one for Steve and Josie, 15 years, same May 9th Magic.

Thanks


----------



## jestracker

Does anyone have anything with Grumpy for use on the magnets?  Thanks.


----------



## jestracker

I didn't realize how many fans there were until getting on this forum.  It is wonderful.  Looking forward to our next cruise.


----------



## jestracker

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yep.  Thanks.



Tom, will you make 2 name tags for me, please?  One with the name Joan and the other with the name David.  Nothing on the second line.  thanks.  Where will you send them to and how do I copy to the magnet paper?  Thanks


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Grumpymom73 said:


> Could you please make us the 'Welcome Aboard Sign' with The Nelson Family we are sailing April 11 - 18, 2009 on the Magic.
> 
> And....if it's not too much trouble.  I would love to have the lounge chairs. Our names are: Mike, Janine, Andrew and Justin.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Tom will probably send them to your PM's. If you don't hear from him just let me know and I'll fix you some up, but he also has his own thread just for tags!

I didn't use magnetic paper, just regular and then bought magnets with tape on one side from the craft section at WalMart


----------



## Grumpymom73

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Thank you so much!!!  These are amazing!   It's so nice of you to do these for everyone.  

Again, Thank You!!!!


----------



## itutorfortravel

Brooklyn said:


>



Hi Brooklyn, I love the 'what will you celebrate' image at the bottom of your sig...can you possibly do one of those for me? We are sailing on the Magic April 11-18 to celebrate my daughter Morgan's birthday. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## happyj

Greedy Janet here could we have the deck chairs with
Janet 
Gaetano
Lara
Thank you so much


----------



## j2bmickey

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Rhonda,

These are amazing!!!!!  Could I get this exact same thing except with the names Keith and Laurie?

Also, could I get a blank Minnie birthday from post 3286.  If not please personalize with Jenn, no age, and Disney Magic 2009.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

happyj said:


> Greedy Janet here could we have the deck chairs with
> *Janet MICKEY CHAIR
> Gaetano MINNIE CHAIR
> Lara GOOFY CHAIR*
> Thank you so much




Would you like them in that order? Just double checking!


----------



## dorjaleigh

You're awesome;  they are great!!!

Would you happen to have any more birthday designs you could make for Tyler???  I have several other basics for Jalen but wanted a few more with a birthday message.  Anything you do would be much appreciated.

thx!!!!!!


----------



## Ginkc

We are heading out on our first Disney Cruise in just a few days.  I just found these boards and would love to get a graphic for a magnet for our door.  The Hicklin Family, Disney Magic, March 14-21, 2009 (The Welcome Aboard design with Mickey).  Thank you sooo much!


----------



## kimpossible

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi-

If you have a chance, could you possibly do the lounge chairs for me with the names:
Jeff, Kim, Jonathan, and Harrison

No date is needed.  I like the Wonder saying.

Thank you so much.

This is just too cute.


----------



## happyj

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Would you like them in that order? Just double checking!



could I have
 Janet minnie 
Gaetano Mickey and I think Lara donald or Goofy 
The choice is yours 
Thank you


----------



## Madi100

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I LOVE the beach chairs.  Could I please get our family: James, Nicole, Madi, and Emilie.  Thanks so much.

And, we are on the Wonder, May 10-14, 2009


----------



## Madi100

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



This one would also be super.  James and Nicole.  We will be celebrating our 15th wedding anniversary a month early.  Again, the Wonder May 10-14.  If you only want to do one for me, I'd take the beach chairs over this one.  Thanks


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Madi100

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Thank you so very much.  You are very kind!!!


----------



## Madi100

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Not sure about the age or gender...if you are looking for something different please feel free to let me know!


----------



## Ginkc

Love it!!  Thank you so very much!!  It's sooo nice of you to do this.


----------



## kimpossible

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Thanks so much


----------



## happyj

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



You are so kind Thank you


----------



## big jack 2002

Hello Rhonda,
Could you make the birthday one at 3339
for Loretta
     November 19th  ?
Thank you so much.
Barbara


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## ntheory

Rhonda - is there a blank template for that one???  I'd love to grab it if there is.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

sure, it is just one that I made up from an image I found online!


----------



## ntheory

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> sure, it is just one that I made up from an image I found online!






Thank you muchly, Rhonda!!


----------



## big jack 2002

Thanks so very much.  I am going to sneak it on her door the morning of her birthday!!
Barbara


----------



## Disneyelf10

Hi, I'm looking to see if anyonen had some pictures of Jasmine and Sulley (not together) or Buzz as I'm startingn to work on magnets for the cabin doors. Any help will be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

are you looking for clip art or images with backgrounds?


----------



## Disneyelf10

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> are you looking for clip art or images with backgrounds?



Hi, looking for them on  backgrounds that can be personalized. sorry about that!


----------



## suezyq50

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I love the beach chairs.  May I get three?  All saying "Magical Disney Days", "May 16-23, 2009".  On one Dave and Sue.  One with Wendell, Sarah, Abigail, and Emma.  One with Alicia, Marty, Stephanie.  Thanks


----------



## dorjaleigh

I love them!


----------



## Lemonbee

The welcome aboard sign from the McKinney family May 5, 2010 Mediterranean Cruise.

I also adore the beach chair one but our cruise is a 10 day but I don't care. Our names are Matt, Jen, Lyla, and Colby.

Is there a way to do the Lady and the Tramp anniversary for our 8 year anniversary date as May 13, 2010?

I would greatly appreciate your help with these and would certainly return the favor with a gift from our trip!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Disneyelf10 said:


> Hi, looking for them on  backgrounds that can be personalized. sorry about that!








I did this one this morning...let me know if this is something you like or around what you were looking for!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## disney9696

Hi !!!! 

I absoultely LOVE the lounge chairs !!! There are 6 of us going----could you put 6 chairs there, or is it only 4 ????  If it is only four, could you personalize the bottom with ..."a few MAGICal days...October 17-24,2009.....


IF you could put 6 chairs in the picture, I would LOVE to have the following names, with the ..."a few MAGICal days ..October 17-24, 2009... on the bottom:

Mom
Dad
Nonna
Eric
Evan
Lucas


Also, is there CARS graphic you could do for my son's 5th birthday???? His name is Lucas, his birthday is on May 1 st and he LOVES Cars !!!  I would love to make him a shirt he could wear to school and his birthday party!
Thanks so much !!!!!


Lisa


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I will work on the chairs and see if I can turn it into six! I can do your son a shirt with cars definitly!


----------



## disney9696

THANK YOU so much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait to see them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa


----------



## ntheory

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I will work on the chairs and see if I can turn it into six! I can do your son a shirt with cars definitly!




Hey ... if you're able to turn it into 6, *please* post the blank template!!   I wanted to do the chairs, but since there were only 4, I was going to have to just use Mickey and friends.  If you make it six, I can do it for my family.   That would be awesome!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

These were really hard for me and the first time i've done something like this...soo....this is the best I could do!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I wasn't sure if you wanted a saying on Lucas' shirt, can put happy birthday or anything on it if you want, just let me know


----------



## Queen2

Rhonda  this is so neat. you did a good job on the chairs


----------



## disney9696

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I wasn't sure if you wanted a saying on Lucas' shirt, can put happy birthday or anything on it if you want, just let me know



WOW !! THat was FAST !!! They both look GREAT!!!  The 6 chairs look wonderful !!!!!! And the Cars design is equeally as wonderful !!!  Coud you maybe put on the Cars shirt " It's my 5th birthday!! " or something along those lines ??  That way, it is a special birthday t for him.  If not, that's ok---I appreciate ALL of your wonderful work 
!!
Thanks again !!!

Lisa


----------



## GOVAC24

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



OH MY THAT'S CUTE! Could I ask you to do one for my dh & I?  It will be our 14th anniversary. We will be at AKL 4/23 - 4/27.   Thanks


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

GOVAC24 said:


> OH MY THAT'S CUTE! Could I ask you to do one for my dh & I?  It will be our 14th anniversary. We will be at AKL 4/23 - 4/27.   Thanks




I'd be glad to, would you like your names in the ears?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Forgot to post with the chairs graphic that I use the following fonts for those who do their own personalizations:

Mickey - Beesknees
Minnie - Hole Hearted
Goofy - Arizona
Donald - Disney

If you do not have the font I used you can usually find something close to them to use...or you can do like me and download them to your computer from a font program!


----------



## debsters41

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> These were really hard for me and the first time i've done something like this...soo....this is the best I could do!



I really think you are a wonderful person to do all of this, and    on getting the six chairs in, very clever!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## ntheory

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> These were really hard for me and the first time i've done something like this...soo....this is the best I could do!





AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You ROCK!


----------



## Disneyelf10

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi, thank for the Jasmine and Sulley- yes these are what I was looking for. THanks!!!!


----------



## GOVAC24

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I'd be glad to, would you like your names in the ears?



Thank you so much!  Bill & Lisa


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## GOVAC24

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!


----------



## Fivepin

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> These were really hard for me and the first time i've done something like this...soo....this is the best I could do!



These are absolutely wonderful.  I don't know if I'm pushing it if I ask for 5 chairs.  If you can't that's fine.  If you can, I would like the following names:

Ray
Judy
Michael
Zachary
Christopher

We'll be on the Magic
November 14-21, 2009

Thank you so much for doing this for all of us.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Fivepin said:


> These are absolutely wonderful.  I don't know if I'm pushing it if I ask for 5 chairs.  If you can't that's fine.  If you can, I would like the following names:
> 
> Ray
> Judy
> Michael
> Zachary
> Christopher
> 
> We'll be on the Magic
> November 14-21, 2009
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this for all of us.



Hi, would it be ok if I put Goofy's name on the 6th chair or just left it blank? I had no luck on editing out the 6th chair


----------



## bevtoy

I am so pleased that Walmart had their Disney calendars on sale for 1 dollar each.  I bought a Tinkerbell and a, princess calendar and now have 12 new princess and 12 new Tinkerbell graphics added to my collection!


----------



## Lemonbee

?


----------



## Lemonbee

I don't know if you saw my message from before, but I have looked through tons of graphics and you just happen to be creating the three I really want on our door.

Could you please do these three for me I would return the favor and get you a gift from our trip in return.

The "Welcome Aboard" Mickey sign from The McKinneys' May 5 - 15, 2010

The beach chairs reading Matt, Jen, Lyla, Colby May 5-15, 2010

and last the Lady and the Tramp Anniversary celebrating 8 years of amore on May 13th, 2010 with Matt and Jen in the ears

I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## disney9696

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



THANK YOU !THANK YOU ! THANK YOU ! It's perfect !!!!! I am  SO SO GRATEFUL !!

Lisa


----------



## jestracker

I would like to have a welcome aboard with David and Joan on it.  can anyone make one for me, please?  Thanks


----------



## Dianatlol

Can I get one like this... but maybe with the Disney font? Please
Wonder Cruise

May 14-17 2009

The O'Brien Family


----------



## Dianatlol

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Can I possibly get one here that says the same "Sailing on the Wonder"
May 2009
Ken
Diana
Casey

Thank you


----------



## GoofyTraci

Dianatlol said:


> Can I get one like this... but maybe with the Disney font? Please
> Wonder Cruise
> 
> May 14-17 2009
> 
> The O'Brien Family




May i also have this one from post #3385 With Disney Magic Nov 7-14 2009

To say the Ferguson Family or Ferguson Family cruise. Not sure what ever you think. Also for the person who is doing the chairs How can I get one done For my son and I.

I am Traci and my sons name is Nathan. Maybe we can just put the characters name's in the other chairs.

Let me know if you need any other info. I love them.


----------



## coreysmom4

I'm pretty new at this.  I love all of these photos.  Can you please create some for my upcoming cruise?  

Birthday:  Bob, 4/8
Anniversary:  Bob & Gloria, 40th anniversary
Beach chairs:  Amy & Corey, Magic 4/4-4/11/09

My next question will be how to transfer the picture onto a magnet?  Do I have to copy and paste the picture?  Sorry.... not too computer savvy.  )  

Thank you for your help.
Amy


----------



## Sinderelly

I was thinking our door was complete with magnets until I saw the beach chairs. Way too cute! Could I please have...

Jim
Kathy

a few magical days
Sept. 19-26, 2009

Thanks Rhonda!!!!


----------



## jestracker

Amlee said:


> Here are two I just did.
> 
> This one, I am going to put on a t-shirt for us to wear down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a magnet, I'm going to do for our door.


Do you still make these designs for the magnets?  If so, will you make us 2?  Disney Magic and Disney Wonder, with David and Joanie on them.  Thanks


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Anngel26

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you wonderful people that have posted up blank pics that I could use to fill in myself.  You  have made my whole decorating the door thing so easy.  I did however come across one problem.  I can't seem to do the deck chair one.  I have four of us going and I wanted to make that because that is just so cute.  If someone can help me that would be great.  

Thank you again for being so helpful and so talented.


----------



## ntheory

Awesome new graphics!!!  Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## aznaphrodite

bevtoy - Thanks for new pics!!!

rhondamccollough@hot - Do you have a blank for this one?



rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I also wanted to ask you guys about something. If I created a web site where you could all upload blanks for magnets, would do it? That way, people can find blanks on their own on the web site and use them if they would like. We could have different categories by character too. You would still store personalized requests on your own photobucket accounts.

Let me know if you'd be interested. I can easily put together the site and you can all upload on your own.


----------



## coreysmom4

Can I have a birthday magnet for my father?  Bob - April 8th  

Thank you!!
Amy


----------



## coreysmom4

Hi Tom.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!  These are going to look great on our doors.    
Thanks again for all of your help.
Amy


----------



## disneyfinatics

I also wanted to ask you guys about something. If I created a web site where you could all upload blanks for magnets, would do it? That way, people can find blanks on their own on the web site and use them if they would like. We could have different categories by character too. You would still store personalized requests on your own photobucket accounts.

Let me know if you'd be interested. I can easily put together the site and you can all upload on your own.[/QUOTE]

I don't have many yet, but I would do it.  I can't put a large number of pictures I can put on my Filckr account.  Thanks for offering.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Disneyfinatic,  That would be a interesting option, since that is what this thread was suppose to be about (see title), not designing.

Pj


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

aznaphrodite said:


> bevtoy - Thanks for new pics!!!
> 
> rhondamccollough@hot - Do you have a blank for this one?
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to ask you guys about something. If I created a web site where you could all upload blanks for magnets, would do it? That way, people can find blanks on their own on the web site and use them if they would like. We could have different categories by character too. You would still store personalized requests on your own photobucket accounts.
> 
> Let me know if you'd be interested. I can easily put together the site and you can all upload on your own.



I would definitely be interested. I enjoy taking blanks and personalizing them myself. I'd also be willing to have a photobucket for any that I personalize for others.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Here's one that I actually made alllllll by myself! No blanks from anyone else


----------



## disneyfinatics

I love it!!  Great work!


----------



## tngal

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



i would like to request 2 of these...one with "The Goss Family" and one with "The Godfrey Family".

Thanks so much!

Lisa


----------



## bevtoy

Hey that's great!



Silly Little Pixie said:


> Here's one that I actually made alllllll by myself! No blanks from anyone else


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

bevtoy said:


> Hey that's great!


Wow I really like that ones.........Are you willinging to make some for my family?


----------



## bevtoy

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Wow I really like that ones.........Are you willinging to make some for my family?


I didnt do that it was silly little pixie.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I am having some real issues with my computer and Photobucket so please be looking for your graphics as they may not all be together if you requested multiple!!! Sorry!


----------



## GoofyTraci

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



thank you so much for doing this for us.


----------



## Fivepin

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hi, would it be ok if I put Goofy's name on the 6th chair or just left it blank? I had no luck on editing out the 6th chair



Sorry it has taken so long for me to get back.  That would be fine.



rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Thank you-that's great.  Goofy is actually my favorite out of the FAB 5.  Could I bother you to add the date November 14-21, 2009?  Thank you once again.  I have so many items saved.  I guess it's a good thing we have 2 cabins.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## ppiew

to rhondamccollough@hot 
if I am greedy please feel free to decline.  If not, I would love to have the following:
1. The deck chairs
Grandma
Grandpa
Sophia
Olivia

2.The ship with Crush and all the fish
The  Witting  Family

3. and last but not least - Lady and the Tramp
(on the ears)
Jack
Gert
50 years of Amore
Cruisin' the Disney Wonder

if u want to post ok, if you want to PM me feel free.  Thank you so very much


----------



## Fivepin

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I love this one...could I get it as well with the name Judy.  Thank you once again.


----------



## texfinn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Oops -- corrected post below.


----------



## texfinn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



I love this -- could you possibly make me one that says Yoni?

THANKS!


----------



## brendapap

Could you Please make me a  Mickey &  Minnie that says

Mike and Brenda 

Celebrating 30 Magical Years

Thank You, Brenda

I saw it under ,   rhondamccollough@hot


----------



## GoofyTraci

Rhonda thanks for all of your help.


----------



## cincrowell

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> feel free to ask for anything. Everyone that does these loves doing them so it is a pleasure when people ask! Also, On the Marine Corp Flag design I actually was looking for a circle for the ears like on your AF one and saw the graphic and knew just what to do with it...that happens sometimes!



I love the Eagle and the Flag.  Could you make one that's says USAF, instead of Semper Fidelis and then, Disney Magic "09, and The Rowell's.  Your work is amazing!

Thanks!

Staci DH   DD


----------



## goofygal1975

can anyone post a blank of the deck chairs that have been posted on the past few pages? I don't want to bother anyone to make one for us, I think I can do it, just would LOVE to have a blank one to mess with!!

THANKS!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Here you go..






Pj


----------



## bevtoy

goofygal1975 said:


> can anyone post a blank of the deck chairs that have been posted on the past few pages? I don't want to bother anyone to make one for us, I think I can do it, just would LOVE to have a blank one to mess with!!
> 
> THANKS!!


----------



## ppiew

how do u put the names on the deck chairs yourself?


----------



## MiknMinMouse

ppiew said:


> how do u put the names on the deck chairs yourself?




I just pasted the graphic in print shop and then did text boxes over each of the chairs with the names i wanted then I did a text box at the bottom with 
"Relaxing on Mickey's Big Boat"


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you Rhonda.  I love them.  I have yet another favor to ask of you.  Can I get the beach chairs with Amy & Corey and characters?  We're sailing on the Magic 4/4/09-4/11/09.  Also, for Bob & Gloria, celebrating 40th anniversary, Can I get another with the Mickey ears with Lady & The Tramp inside?  You do awesome work!!!!  I love it.
Thanks again for your help.
Amy


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Here is a true blank...makes it a little easier!

fonts
Mickey chair...BEESKNEES
Minnie chair....Hole Hearted
Goofy chair.....Arizona
Donald chair....Disney

You can substitute for any of these if you need to!


----------



## coreysmom4

Rhonda,
I also love the Pirate photo.  Can I get (The Tokarz Family)?

Thanks again!  You do great work!
Amy


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Sorry, thought I had already posted this one!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

thanks for posting the blank Bev, it didn't show up for me when I was looking at the posts! Sorry for the copycat!


----------



## Dianatlol

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



THANK YOU so much!!! I love it!


----------



## laura001

Can someone please answer a question for me.  If I am printing out one of these magnets and for example it is the Mickey Ears for the top of the cabin #, do I just cut out around the ears.  What is the best way to cut it out.

I also wanted to make magnets as FE gifts so I will want to print quite a few on one sheet so will need to cut those also.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## goofygal1975

THANK YOU for the deck chairs blanks!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## texfinn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




   THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!! YOU are the BEST!!!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

laura001 said:


> Can someone please answer a question for me.  If I am printing out one of these magnets and for example it is the Mickey Ears for the top of the cabin #, do I just cut out around the ears.  What is the best way to cut it out.
> 
> I also wanted to make magnets as FE gifts so I will want to print quite a few on one sheet so will need to cut those also.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



That is what most do, cut around the graphics. I used cardstock but i'm sure the same applies with magnetic paper, scissors!

If you have alot of magnets to make for the FE's then I would try to borrow someones paper cutter (the one with the knife that you pull down from the top).


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Silly Little Pixie

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> That is what most do, cut around the graphics. I used cardstock but i'm sure the same applies with magnetic paper, scissors!
> 
> If you have alot of magnets to make for the FE's then I would try to borrow someones paper cutter (the one with the knife that you pull down from the top).



Last year I just cut around the mickey ears. I made a lot for the FE exchange, I was able to cut and paste them into a Word document so I could fit say 6 on a page. Be sure to give yourself plenty of time to cut them out! It gave me something to do at night while I watched TV with a week or so to go.  

I also a have a paper cutter, one from Michael's where the blade just slides down. Nothing to lift. It was about $19 not on sale. It was really helpful to get nice even cuts. You can get an extra blade for it cheap, but I think mine even came with a refill blade in the package. It was orange. I am sure they sell them at walmart as well.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Thanks for tip pixie, I wasn't sure if the "slide" type cutters would work??!


----------



## Sinderelly

I requested ( page 226) the deck chairs. Is it possible to just get two names? They are soooo cute! 

Jim
Kathy

Cruisin with Mickey

If not, that's okay. I wish I knew how to take blanks and put the names on them myself. I'd love to be able to make the names designs. I put the design that Rhonda made for Sawyer for his 2nd birthday on a tshirt and the whole family kept asking where did you get that? Can I have one?   I don't have Photoshop. Is it possible to do that in Paint or Works?


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you Rhonda for all of the designs.  I can't wait to decorate!!!!  
       Amy


----------



## suezyq50

Rhonda, I had originally posted before you  were having computer issues, on post 3352. Is there a  possiblity you could do the following?  May I get three signs with the beach chairs? All saying "Magical Disney Days", "May 16-23, 2009". On one Dave and Sue. One with Wendell, Sarah, Abigail, and Emma. One with Alicia, Marty, Stephanie. Thanks


----------



## g-ma

May I request a few please? I love the deck chairs, lov'em, lov'em, lov'em. Can you do 2 of those for me please. The first one is for me nad hubby, The names are Ralph and Marlene. The vacant chairs could say, mickey and minnie. We cruise in May, 2009. Too cute.

The other deck chairs I need are for my daughter. Could they say, Jim, Kelly, Jimmy, Joey, and M.E.  Thanks so much!

Also, think the birthday one, celebrating at sea is perfect. The one with the fireworks. Can I get one of these with the name Ralph.

Thank you


----------



## big jack 2002

Rhonda,
Could you post the blank for the fireworks birthday or make me two -- One for Loretta and one for Kelly?
Thanks so VERY MUCH.  These are great.
Barbara


----------



## milliepie

I found a few pics that someone might like to use.   







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BreezyBus

milliepie said:


> I found a few pics that someone might like to use.
> 
> These are great.  I can surely use the second one now.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Hi Guys,

Just a note to those of you using magnetic paper.  I found that this past week, mind keep wanting to curl.  I'm not sure why but I had to constantly try to straighten my  magnets to keep them on  the door.  If found it was worse with the larger magnets.  It might be worth it to invest in magnetic strips and add that to larger magnets.  Also, on the cruise I was on there were magnet thieves so be sure to label the backs of your magnets as well.  Even with that I had one taken and a friend of mine had one taken.  Other's on our cruise reported stolen magnets which is a shame.


----------



## brucechase

MiknMinMouse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a note to those of you using magnetic paper.  I found that this past week, mind keep wanting to curl.  I'm not sure why but I had to constantly try to straighten my  magnets to keep them on  the door.  If found it was worse with the larger magnets.  It might be worth it to invest in magnetic strips and add that to larger magnets.



Instead of magnetic paper and adding magnets, just print on regular paper and then laminate (if you want it stiffer).  Then use magnetic tape and put a 1" piece on each corner.  It worked great for us and was so much less expensive than magnetic paper.


----------



## ppiew

To Rhonda :  You ROCK!!!  What a great surprise to see!  I am in your debt forever!  Believe me this grandma is so very appreciative.  Thank You again


----------



## tiggrbaby

brucechase said:


> Instead of magnetic paper and adding magnets, just print on regular paper and then laminate (if you want it stiffer). Then use magnetic tape and put a 1" piece on each corner. It worked great for us and was so much less expensive than magnetic paper.


 
Another suggestion:  buy the magnetic photo sleeves (they come in all sizes up to 8 x 10) and print your images on photo paper.  Then you can switch the images around in the sleeves as you mood, or the theme of the day, dictates!  This way you can print all of you fab ideas and get to use them without runnig out of door space!

And put your door # on the front of the magnet; that will make it less likely to be stolen.  No one will be able to display it on another door without it being obvious!


----------



## goofygal1975

brucechase said:


> Instead of magnetic paper and adding magnets, just print on regular paper and then laminate (if you want it stiffer).  Then use magnetic tape and put a 1" piece on each corner.  It worked great for us and was so much less expensive than magnetic paper.




This is exactly what we are doing this year!! I used magnet paper a few years ago and it did kind of roll up. We have the paper/ink, and the magnetic tape and the laminating stuff already so no extra cost!!


----------



## goofygal1975

tiggrbaby said:


> And put your door # on the front of the magnet; that will make it less likely to be stolen.  No one will be able to display it on another door without it being obvious!



We are doing this as well! From reading all the posts about missing magnets, I am making sure that we have our room #'s on all our magnets!! I also read about putting a sticker on the back saying "this magnet is stolen from room 1234).


----------



## brendapap

Thank you soooo much. I love it.


----------



## PegIra

Ok,, guess I have never used magnetic tape.  Do you get it at places
like AC Moore.  What about the laminating paper.  Same place?  Is it just plastic paper that is sticky on the back?  

Thanks for any help,

Peg


----------



## Khazid

PegIra said:
			
		

> Ok,, guess I have never used magnetic tape. Do you get it at places
> like AC Moore. What about the laminating paper. Same place? Is it just plastic paper that is sticky on the back?


I would suggest getting the business card magnets you can find at office supply stores. You can trim into strips and then easily peel away the adhesive side to go in the corners. You can also purchase the self laminating "envelopes" here as well. Place the piece to be laminatede inside..close the self sealing adhesive laminate and presto! Laminated printout that you can then trim if you desire and attach the magnetic stips too


----------



## PegIra

Khazid

Thanks so much for your fast reply that was exactly what I needed.

Peg


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## mbo516

anyone interested in seeing the magnets i made from last year?

im actually working on my bachelors in graphic design lol


----------



## Khazid

mbo516 said:
			
		

> anyone interested in seeing the magnets i made from last year?
> 
> im actually working on my bachelors in graphic design lol


Not even a question...we would all love to see them...Just be ready to set up copies like Rhonda does


----------



## mbo516

i need 10 posts for links or images lol


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## bevtoy

mbo516 said:


> anyone interested in seeing the magnets i made from last year?
> 
> im actually working on my bachelors in graphic design lol


I am interested


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## mbo516

im itching to post it but i need 10 so in an attempt to get closer i will restate that fact..im trying to remember my old login here but i have no idea


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

keep posting...you'll hit ten before you know it!


----------



## mbo516

alright theyre kinda dumb but like i buy 8.5 by 11 paper to print them out and we just put them on our doors..2 years ago was better we had like 7 of them..but this was last year..maybe you all will get some ideas lol..
i try to be pretty creative like put things of importance like 50th birthday or anniversary or stuff like that in the past..if all else fails put our dog and a mets logo though lol..i like having a template that matches throughout the rooms though lol..


----------



## bevtoy

MBO516 those are good! Post  more!


----------



## mbo516

i actually dont think i have the 2007 ones on my computer anymore unfortunately, and these are the only rooms we had last year.  I havent actually started making this years yet..got a few months and plus i cant really think of any important events to put on them this year..hah


----------



## bevtoy

mbo516 said:


> i actually dont think i have the 2007 ones on my computer anymore unfortunately, and these are the only rooms we had last year.  I havent actually started making this years yet..got a few months and plus i cant really think of any important events to put on them this year..hah


Do you have any blank graphics?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I am thinking of posting my blanks soon...I have posted many of them but would like to post them together for those looking into DISigning. I encourage everyone to do what it takes to make your own signs as it is alot of fun!!!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## mbo516

not any blank ones currently..but sounds like fun actually


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you for the birthday signs!!  They are terrific!!
Barbara


----------



## tjbaggott

I've found tons of blank graphics from the old graphics thread, but with 250 pages, they can be hard to find.  I've save them all, does anyone want me to post them here?


----------



## bevtoy

tjbaggott said:


> I've found tons of blank graphics from the old graphics thread, but with 250 pages, they can be hard to find.  I've save them all, does anyone want me to post them here?


1 at a time


----------



## Sinderelly

Thank you Rhonda for the chair design you made for us!


----------



## Grandma4ever

tjbaggott said:


> I've found tons of blank graphics from the old graphics thread, but with 250 pages, they can be hard to find.  I've save them all, does anyone want me to post them here?



That would be Awesome!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Just add your own characters or words






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

I have more, if there is anything in particular someone is looking for and can't find the right thread in another board, let me know and I'll see if I have it.













[/IMG]


----------



## g-ma

OMG, love the designs you made for us. Yep, love'em so much    I'm going to ask for more. I'm sorry to ask for more of your talent, but these can't be passed up, tee hee hee. They are too cute.

If you are able may I get the deck chairs...Kayden, Haley (the kids), and Justin and Katie.

Also, Will, Colleen (mom and dad), and Katie, Brandon, and David.

Lov'em! thanks!


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you for all of these great photos.  Now all I need to do is to figure out how to personalize them!  

Thanks again,
Amy


----------



## tjbaggott

coreysmom4 said:


> Thank you for all of these great photos.  Now all I need to do is to figure out how to personalize them!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Amy



If the personalization doesn't work for you, I would love to help you out.
I was able to download a few Disney Fonts and I've already made a few signs for my family.


----------



## ppiew

Any help would be appreciated!  I have no idea how to add anything to them and I have tried.  Maybe I don't have the right software.  Of the fonts, I have the Walt Disney script but that is the only one.  Feel free to post of the PM me.  Thanks (I am 70 yrs old and not too swift on the computer)


----------



## Khazid

> Any help would be appreciated! I have no idea how to add anything to them and I have tried. Maybe I don't have the right software. Of the fonts, I have the Walt Disney script but that is the only one. Feel free to post of the PM me. Thanks (I am 70 yrs old and not too swift on the computer)


Most people use a program called Photoshop (PS) to do most of their editing, however; this program can be pretty complicated to get used to. Especially if you start doing some of the advanced layering techniques.

Rhonda (the resident workaholic) uses a third party program that I just can't recall what the name of it was. She found it on the net for ~$20. If you poke her, I'm sure she'd share the name of it again. It's somewhere in this thread!

Lastly, you could just find a blank you like and ask for someone to edit it for you with the names, etc. that you want added.

Personally I'm a PS user of intermediate level. Man...I really need to get around to sharing some of the things I've put together for our cruise.

Good luck!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

MB those are really cool.  Especially like the grad Mickey - that would have been great for our cruise as we were celebrating my DS's graduation.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

So now that we're back I wanted to share the pictures of our door with the lovely Disigners who helped.  What's the best way to do that?


----------



## tjbaggott

MiknMinMouse said:


> So now that we're back I wanted to share the pictures of our door with the lovely Disigners who helped.  What's the best way to do that?



The best way I do this  is by uploading my photos onto a site like Photobucket (it's a free photo hosting site) www.photobucket.com
Once your photo is uploaded on photo bucket, copy the photo from there using the last of the url's when you scroll and right click over your photo (if I'm remembering this correctly).  
Then here on the dis board PASTE your photo into a post.
Sounds more complicated than it is.  Hope you can figure it out because I for one and I'm sure MANY of us here would LOVE to see your photo!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Hope this works.


----------



## coreysmom4

We were in 8032 Nov 08!!!   

Did you use magnetic paper or magnetic strips?  I've been reading different suggestions as to what's the best way to hang your photos. 

Thanks....
Amy


----------



## coreysmom4

I love the soccer mickey.  Can you try to fit in either Corey, #7, PSC, and/or Tomahawks.  

The mickey ears with the ship I love too.  Can you put Amy & Corey in the ears?

The mickey with the tiara, can you put Violet's 1st birthday?

Thank you,
Amy


----------



## MiknMinMouse

coreysmom4 said:


> We were in 8032 Nov 08!!!
> 
> Did you use magnetic paper or magnetic strips?  I've been reading different suggestions as to what's the best way to hang your photos.
> 
> Thanks....
> Amy



I used the magnetic paper but found that it wanted to curl (which didn't happen the first time we went).  Wasn't that room AMAZING?? I told DH that it's going to be really hard to go back to a regular stateroom after staying in that one.


----------



## coreysmom4

MiknMinMouse said:


> I used the magnetic paper but found that it wanted to curl (which didn't happen the first time we went).  Wasn't that room AMAZING?? I told DH that it's going to be really hard to go back to a regular stateroom after staying in that one.


I LOVED that stateroom.  It will be very hard to take a step down  )


----------



## tjbaggott

coreysmom4 said:


> I love the soccer mickey.  Can you try to fit in either Corey, #7, PSC, and/or Tomahawks.
> 
> The mickey ears with the ship I love too.  Can you put Amy & Corey in the ears?
> 
> The mickey with the tiara, can you put Violet's 1st birthday?
> 
> Thank you,
> Amy



I experimented with a few different fonts but put both choices here for you.  If you'd like the names straight instead of slanted let me know, it's easy enough to change.
Take care





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Woo hooo! now I have to drag out all my soccer Mickeys!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Khazid

Bev, you crack me up. BTW...I love your photobucket. My itinerary that I did for the cruise coming up in July was 100% inspired by your work, and your graphics....I swear...one day I'll get around to posting my creations....HA!!


----------



## tngal

Thank you so much for the Goss and Godfrey pirate sign. Great job!!

Lisa


----------



## 1stime74

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Oooh, this is really nice, can you do one for Josie and Steve, 15 Magical years.

Thanks.


----------



## Disneyelf10

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi, I wanted to ask if you would be able to make a few pics for me.
I would like the pirate Mickey flag
one to say: The Sullivan Family
and the other one to say: Pirates!

thank you!!


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you so much.  I love the mickey ears with the boat.  Can you do Amy in one ear and Corey in the other?  I like the print for Corey's name on the ears you did for him.  Please do Amy the same way.  I love Violet's picture and all of the soccer ones.
Thanks again!!   



tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## coreysmom4

I'm loving the soccer!!!  My DS is loving it too.  Can I have your mickey soccer ball with Corey printed in it?
Thank you!!!!   



bevtoy said:


> Woo hooo! now I have to drag out all my soccer Mickeys!


----------



## coreysmom4

I'm new to the boards and am still trying to figure out how everything works.  I just want to say thank you to everyone who has helped me.  Disney fans truly are the nicest people out there!  

Thanks again!


----------



## tjbaggott

coreysmom4 said:


> Thank you so much.  I love the mickey ears with the boat.  Can you do Amy in one ear and Corey in the other?  I like the print for Corey's name on the ears you did for him.  Please do Amy the same way.  I love Violet's picture and all of the soccer ones.
> Thanks again!!



Did you want Amy in the Soccer ball ones?
I'm having fun putting these together!


----------



## tjbaggott

Let me know if this is what you wanted.  I did an extra one for Amy with a pirate Tinkerbell.  Thought you might find it interesting.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

Are you able to post Pirate Tinkerbell by herself no text?




tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if this is what you wanted.  I did an extra one for Amy with a pirate Tinkerbell.  Thought you might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## suezyq50

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I am thinking of posting my blanks soon...I have posted many of them but would like to post them together for those looking into DISigning. I encourage everyone to do what it takes to make your own signs as it is alot of fun!!!



I have Vista.  How would I make signs using blanks?  Thanks


----------



## suezyq50

Thanks for Marty, Wendell, Dave chairs.  I really like how you put characters names on the chairs.  Thanks for sharing your talent!


----------



## bevtoy

coreysmom4 said:


> I'm loving the soccer!!!  My DS is loving it too.  Can I have your mickey soccer ball with Corey printed in it?
> Thank you!!!!


When enlarged in my program its very blurry.  I hope someone else with a better program will step up and help.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Silly Little Pixie

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Thanks for tip pixie, I wasn't sure if the "slide" type cutters would work??!



It worked on the magnetic paper for me. I did have an extra blade just in case, but didn't need it.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Those are great BEV!!!! I love the "thank you"!!!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Wow I really like that ones.........Are you willinging to make some for my family?



Yes... sorry for the delay in getting back to you on this one... the graphic is on my DD's computer! Let me know if you have names you want.


----------



## goofygal1975

Some help please....

Could you point me in the right direction? I am making magnets, using MS Word 07 to add word art to my artwork. I am trying to post them, and when I copy and paste to email (or even my web page), it is only copying the picture, not the words or #'s I've added. How can I fix this??? I know alot of you are making these magnet artwork adn thought maybe you could help me out by PMing me or pointing me in the right direction. Thanks!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Here is a blank for the upcoming season.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Hoping this one works.  I use a program I purchased at Costco a few months ago, called Photo Explosion.






[/IMG]


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

goofygal1975 said:


> Some help please....
> 
> Could you point me in the right direction? I am making magnets, using MS Word 07 to add word art to my artwork. I am trying to post them, and when I copy and paste to email (or even my web page), it is only copying the picture, not the words or #'s I've added. How can I fix this??? I know alot of you are making these magnet artwork adn thought maybe you could help me out by PMing me or pointing me in the right direction. Thanks!!


Are you saving the new picture as a jpeg? That might help, I don't know. I think I have tried saving in Word before and it didn't work. I have been working in Powerpoint 2007 and found it easier to use than Word 2007. 

To post on this board, you first need to upload your picture to a photosharing site such as photobucket. From there, click on the last URL, it will say "Copied" when you are done. Then to post, I click the picture with the mountain button on the reply box, then paste.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

TJBAGGOT and I had a similar thought!LOL


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I use MicrosoftPictureIt9. It is about $20 and it is a download. I will be glad to help anyone who has it as I have been using PictureIt for about 6 years. I had the older version several years and when I had a "crash" on my old pc had to upgrade..found out they don't even sell it in stores anymore but could still download online! Photoshop I know nothing about but there are some good tutorials on Youtube!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

goofygal1975 said:


> Some help please....
> 
> Could you point me in the right direction? I am making magnets, using MS Word 07 to add word art to my artwork. I am trying to post them, and when I copy and paste to email (or even my web page), it is only copying the picture, not the words or #'s I've added. How can I fix this??? I know alot of you are making these magnet artwork adn thought maybe you could help me out by PMing me or pointing me in the right direction. Thanks!!




Goofygal, I use WORD to make my Name magnets but it is too much trouble converting them to .jpg to be able to post! I cannot figure out a way to do a "fill" for the background in my program without first cutting out all the insides of the letters so.....I don't do them to post. If someone asks me for them I tell them I only email them!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## bevtoy

That looks a lot better!




tjbaggott said:


> Hoping this one works.  I use a program I purchased at Costco a few months ago, called Photo Explosion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

cincrowell said:


> I love the Eagle and the Flag.  Could you make one that's says USAF, instead of Semper Fidelis and then, Disney Magic "09, and The Rowell's.  Your work is amazing!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Staci DH   DD



I hope this is something like what you wanted! Sorry it took so long. I wanted to find a graphic like the other one but just couldn't.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I hope that I have answered everyones requests...if I haven't please repost your request!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


Omygosh I just love these- could you make us one The Sorensen Family? 



rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Ooooh love this one too. could you make ours celebrating 19th anniversary? Jeff & Shelley Oh it's the disney magic- May 30-June 6th 2009

And can you make the lounge chairs one for Jeff, Shelley, Ruby, Robert, Rita- Cruisin' with Mickey? 
These are soooo awesome!


----------



## coreysmom4

I love them!!!  Thank you so much. 



tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if this is what you wanted.  I did an extra one for Amy with a pirate Tinkerbell.  Thought you might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## coreysmom4

This looks great.  My DS loves it!!!  
Thank you   




tjbaggott said:


> Hoping this one works.  I use a program I purchased at Costco a few months ago, called Photo Explosion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you Rhonda.  I'm just loving all of these graphics!   




rhondamccollough@hot said:


> TJBAGGOT and I had a similar thought!LOL


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you for your help!!  I just love the soccer stuff   




bevtoy said:


> When enlarged in my program its very blurry.  I hope someone else with a better program will step up and help.


----------



## PegIra

Rhonda,

Wow, I love the picture in post 3543.  Could we have that as 
The Lunt Family and under the USAF make it USAF Retired for our trip
on the Magic.  Also, for future use when not on the cruise, is it possible to get just the mickey head with the american eagle and just USAF RETIRED on it?

Thanks ever so much for all you do,

Peggy


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Peg, how is it going with the program? Have you got to try it yet? I am here for any questions! When you get the "blank" with the USAF RETIRED you will be able to add the text you want for other dates, etc!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## ntheory

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Rhonda - can I get the blank for this one??  I love the extra Mickey and Minnie chairs.


----------



## tjbaggott

Hi Rhonda, I love your deck chairs and have tried playing around with it myself but am losing patients.
Can I get you to do one for my family?
If you can, we'd like the names Mom, Dad, Taryn, Geoffrey, Daniel and Tim.
Taryn's name on a mini chair.
Leave out the "Cruisin with Mickey" pharase I can do that myself as I'm going to change it to And Friends.   We will use this as a door magnet and have our DC crew members autograph it!

Thanks so very much!
Judy


----------



## brendapap

I am going on my first disney cruise in April. Could you please create a magnet image for me? I really love the Mickey Mouse with the cruiseline inside. Could you put on Karen and Mike on the ears? It would be much appreciated! Thank you so much for your time! =)


----------



## tinkattude6

texfinn said:


> I love this -- could you possibly make me one that says Yoni?
> 
> THANKS!


  Could you please do one for my son Trent he will be celebrateing his 16th Bday on our May 16th Magic cruise. If you have time the one w the beach chairs is great too. Darin, Coral, Charissa,Trent & Crystal. Have a Magical Day!Crystal,


----------



## tinkattude6

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Here is a true blank...makes it a little easier!
> 
> fonts
> Mickey chair...BEESKNEES
> Minnie chair....Hole Hearted
> Goofy chair.....Arizona
> Donald chair....Disney
> 
> You can substitute for any of these if you need to!



I was wondering could you do the Bday one for my son Trent. He's turning 16 on our May 16th cruise,and also on the beach chairs Darin,Coral, Charissa,Trent &Crystal. Have A Magical Day!


----------



## jestracker

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Thanks so very much for the designs,  I finally found them.  They are wonderful.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

ntheory said:


> Rhonda - can I get the blank for this one??  I love the extra Mickey and Minnie chairs.



Check page #225


----------



## ntheory

Yikes.  Sorry.  I missed that last time ... not sure how, though.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

tinkattude6 said:


> Could you please do one for my son Trent he will be celebrateing his 16th Bday on our May 16th Magic cruise. If you have time the one w the beach chairs is great too. Darin, Coral, Charissa,Trent & Crystal. Have a Magical Day!Crystal,


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

tjbaggott said:


> Hi Rhonda, I love your deck chairs and have tried playing around with it myself but am losing patients.
> Can I get you to do one for my family?
> If you can, we'd like the names Mom, Dad, Taryn, Geoffrey, Daniel and Tim.
> Taryn's name on a mini chair.
> Leave out the "Cruisin with Mickey" pharase I can do that myself as I'm going to change it to And Friends.   We will use this as a door magnet and have our DC crew members autograph it!
> 
> Thanks so very much!
> Judy


----------



## tjbaggott

Thank you SO much Rhonda!  I love it!


----------



## Lemonbee

Could I please have the Lady and the Tramp Anniversary celebrating 8 years of amore on May 13th, 2010 with Matt and Jen in the ears?

Thank you so much for the beach chairs I freaking love it!


----------



## doberlady

The beach chairs are awesome!!!!

Can I please have that with:

Dad, Mom, Alexandra, Daniel and Tiana

Thanks sooooo much in advance!!


----------



## tinkattude6

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Rhonda, Thank you so much. We are so excited. I'm sure Trent will love when i hang this on his door on his BDAY!  Doing the Happy dance. Crystal,


----------



## PegIra

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Peg, how is it going with the program? Have you got to try it yet? I am here for any questions! When you get the "blank" with the USAF RETIRED you will be able to add the text you want for other dates, etc!



Rhonda,

Wow you are fast and good, thanks ever so much.  Yes, I did get the program, but no I haven't used it yet.  We have a problem.  We moved in with my 92 year old Dad who has dementia about 8 months ago and we have to make sure we don't leave anything laying around for him to get.  He thinks everything he sees is his since it is his house.  Well, the day it came, I also got a book in the mail I ordered from ebay. Since my brother was coming to care for him, we left to go to a grandsons birthday.   We forgot to hide the book and computer program, so now we have no idea where it is .  Have looked everywhere and can not find either thing.  I will check into getting another program.

Thanks again for the disign.

Peggy


----------



## MinFan55

hampson8 said:


> Could I please have 3 of these for The Disney Magic
> 
> 1.  Patchett Family
> 2.  Jansen Family
> 3.  Hampson Family
> 
> Thank you




When you have time...no hurry could you do 3 of these for me too for The Disney Magic

1.  Marc, Terri & Amy
2.  Linda & Nina
3.  Jim & Amy

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dilmaluvs2cruise

Hi Rhonda,

I'm kinda new at this i tried to do the deck chairs with our name did not come out so hot. I'm not the best at this. If you have a chance can you do the deck chairs for me cruising with mickey

Dilma 
Elier
Jillian
Yaya

Thank you in advance
Dilma


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Queen2

Rhonda,my I please have a reguest. I love the Eagle you did for Peg. 
I would like it to say Disney Magic 09. Proud To Be An American
thank-you


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Are you wanting it without the USAF things or with?


----------



## Queen2

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Are you wanting it without the USAF things or with?



Without not service related
 thank-you


----------



## bevtoy

My personal favorites:


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Queen2

they are really good. I always liked eagles


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Queen2

rhonda, thank-you very much. it is great.


----------



## Maroon

Okay, I'm seriously lovin' this one!


----------



## big jack 2002

Rhonda,
Do you have the blank with the six chairs and the chairs on both ends are the red and pink?  I found the one with the yellow and blue chairs doubled.  If not, could you make one for me with:
Brent
Beth
Cassie
Allison
Kendall
Mickey
Thanks so much.
Barbara


----------



## MinFan55

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



WOW!  You are fast and these are great!  I need one correction (my error not yours).  Can you change the first on to Marc, Terri & Amaya...I must have had Amy on the brain.  The third one with Amy is fine by the first one should say Amaya.

Thanks so much.

Terri


----------



## jestracker

why are the pictures not pictured?  I see that there are a lot of threads with the pictures not available any more.  Reason?  How to see them?  Thanks


----------



## Grandma4ever

jestracker said:


> why are the pictures not pictured?  I see that there are a lot of threads with the pictures not available any more.  Reason?  How to see them?  Thanks



The pctures are stored on another web site in order to post on the thread.  If they are removed from that site they will no longer be reflected on the thread.  At least that is how I understand it.  Someone please correct me if I am worng.


----------



## bevtoy

Grandma4ever said:


> The pctures are stored on another web site in order to post on the thread.  If they are removed from that site they will no longer be reflected on the thread.  At least that is how I understand it.  Someone please correct me if I am worng.


Good answer Grandma!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Too Funny!  I posted that pirate map page in '07.  Happy to share....if anyone wants a blank page to do their own thing, let me know.....

You better PM me, in case I don't get back to this thread right away.



RweTHEREyet said:


> And here's the other one I made.  I just got my software on Friday and am in the process of learning how to use it.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Grandma4ever said:


> The pctures are stored on another web site in order to post on the thread.  If they are removed from that site they will no longer be reflected on the thread.  At least that is how I understand it.  Someone please correct me if I am worng.




You got it right.  However, many of them are removed by the owner, because people will pirate the pictures, not ask permission or give credit where credit is due.   Some of these pictures and graphics take a lot of time to do, I think people just want to be asked about usage.  IMHO.


----------



## bevtoy

Does anyone have blanks of for a blank of the name tags, for WDW? If so please post them!  SOme folks do land/sea vacations and those tags would be great!


----------



## bevtoy

Scooby3x1y said:


> You got it right.  However, many of them are removed by the owner, because people will pirate the pictures, not ask permission or give credit where credit is due.   Some of these pictures and graphics take a lot of time to do, I think people just want to be asked about usage.  IMHO.



Yes unfortunately once you make a picture public people use it as they please unless you copyright and prevent its further use by making it private.

I like to remind folks every now and then that everything I post is usually originally from a Disney artist, but sometimes its altered by a DISer.
I have so much saved that I can not possibly give credit to every person who posts here because I simply can not remember that many p[people that far back.

I do like to thank everyone for their contributions.  This thread has been a wonderful adventure for me.


----------



## jestracker

Does any one have pictures of Pooh and all of his friends, not together, but singular?  thanks for your help.
Joanie


----------



## akl432

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Rhonda - this is absolutely gorgeous!!  Would you be able to make one for Esther & Frank (corrected:  37 magical years).  They are cruising for the first time to celebrate their anniversary!  If you don't have time, that's okay, but I thought I would ask.  Thanks either way!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

bevtoy said:


> Yes unfortunately once you make a picture public people use it as they please unless you copyright and prevent its further use by making it private.
> 
> I like to remind folks every now and then that everything I post is usually originally from a Disney artist, but sometimes its altered by a DISer.
> I have so much saved that I can not possibly give credit to every person who posts here because I simply can not remember that many p[people that far back.
> 
> I do like to thank everyone for their contributions.  This thread has been a wonderful adventure for me.



I'd like to ditto thank everyone who helped with all of my cool cruise magnets.  I hope those of you who shared and helped enjoyed seeing the fruits of your labor.    I guess the moral of the story overall is if you don't want someone to use a picture don't post it?   That being said.  I bought several post cards I thought some of you more creative types would have fun with, now I have to figure out how to post the pictures.  Is it best to scan them then put them on photobucket then post?


----------



## tjbaggott

Is anyone here good with poetry or rhyming?  I wonder if anyone can help me come up with a phrase for a Celebration Door Magnet.
Our upcoming cruise is to belatedly celebrate my daughters end of Cancer treatment.  She is almost two years off treatment and almost one full year off daily needle pokes from a side effect of treatment.  We have finally had ONE Back to normal year after a 3 1/2 yr. roller coaster ride!  So YAH, we REALLY want to celebrate this!

Remember the phrase we kids used to chant (at least my friends and I did when we were little), No more School, No more Books, ect....
I'm trying to come up with a similar phrase but regarding no more chemo no more pokes, but I can't think of the rest.
Anyone want to give it a shot?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

tjbaggott said:


> Is anyone here good with poetry or rhyming?  I wonder if anyone can help me come up with a phrase for a Celebration Door Magnet.
> Our upcoming cruise is to belatedly celebrate my daughters end of Cancer treatment.  She is almost two years off treatment and almost one full year off daily needle pokes from a side effect of treatment.  We have finally had ONE Back to normal year after a 3 1/2 yr. roller coaster ride!  So YAH, we REALLY want to celebrate this!
> 
> Remember the phrase we kids used to chant (at least my friends and I did when we were little), No more School, No more Books, ect....
> I'm trying to come up with a similar phrase but regarding no more chemo no more pokes, but I can't think of the rest.
> Anyone want to give it a shot?[/QUOTE
> 
> TJ,
> 
> I'll give it a shot....  I lost my mom to cancer several years ago.  The treatment majorly sucks, but I'm elated for you that she's had this remission.
> 
> Can I ask a few questions?   When are you cruising?  Where are you cruising? What type of cancer?  Anything to add words of meaning.....  ie, names of supporters, hospital, Dr.'s name?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I realized after I typed all that that maybe you didn't want a full on poem.  I thought of a cute thing, but had to reinstall Corel, so here's just the text.  I'll put it to graphic as soon as I can.  (I'll be playing basketball in a tournament all day today.....Yes, even 40 yo's can still play  )  Wish me luck...lol

Nah Nah Nah Nah, Nah Nah Nah Nah, Hey Hey Hey, GOODBYE!  Picture this on a cute Tinkie page, or whatever you want.  

Maybe someone else can throw that on something just to see what it looks like.  

Only two hours of sleep tonight, so maybe it will come to me as I'm running down the court  .


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I realized after I typed all that that maybe you didn't want a full on poem.

Here's just a little didy I threw together.  It could be on any page you've seen posted.  Just a quick idea.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Thats cute, keep going, specifically saying goodbye to what?
She was 13 1/2 at diagnosis with High Risk ALL Leukemia.  She was treated at CHEO (Children's Hospital of Eastern Ontario) here in Canada.

She was recently there for a routine OFF Treatment Apointment, and made the comment "I know I hated coming here when I was on treatment, but I just realized, I really miss this place"

Just before she was diagnosed, we had just ordered tons of stuff from Home Depot (Windows, Kitchen Cabintets, counter top ect), to finish renovations we were doing.  We were planning on moving to London Ontario where DH would go into management with the company he works for.   We ordered the stuff, it would be in in two weeks.  (that was early February 2005).  Then we had friends helping us to do the renovations, then we'd put the house on the market March 1st, and hopefully having a moving date sometime that June.
Before the two weeks were up for the Home Depot stuff, our daughter was diagnosed with this cancer. 
Well, then, the whole move was on hold, up in the air.  We were assured there was a great treatment centre in London (Children's Hospital of Western Ontario), but after the first two weeks of being in Hospital, my daughter said,
"I don't want to move right now"  I assumed it was because of friends and extended family that she needed for support right now and mentionede to her I understood that.  She replied with "NO, it's not that, IT'S THE NURSES AND DOCTORS.....London won't have THESE NURSES AND DOCTORS!"
We made the decision right then, that there would be no move, She had to come first.  Giving up the move meant giving up management, as it wasn't an offer that could be put off for a while.
But you know what?  Both DH and I KNOW, it was worth it!  I think even us the parents would have lost a support system had we moved so far away to where we knew NO ONE!
So ya my daughter loves her nurses and her doctors, and wants to ask if she can volunteer in the playroom on the oncology floor as a way to earn her volunteer hours (necessary for graduating)
Sorry, I didn't plan on writing a book here, but that's the story in a nutshell.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Hey all, sorry that above is so incoherent.....only 1 hour of sleep equals my rambling. Here's another quickie.... Again, sorry, font could be cuter, but I switched computers and haven't gotten all my fonts reloaded.






[/IMG]


----------



## Scooby3x1y

tjbaggott said:


> Thats cute, keep going, specifically saying goodbye to what?
> She was 13 1/2 at diagnosis with High Risk ALL Leukemia.  She was treated at CHEO (Children's Hospital of Eastern Ontario) here in Canada.
> 
> She was recently there for a routine OFF Treatment Apointment, and made the comment "I know I hated coming here when I was on treatment, but I just realized, I really miss this place"
> 
> Just before she was diagnosed, we had just ordered tons of stuff from Home Depot (Windows, Kitchen Cabintets, counter top ect), to finish renovations we were doing.  We were planning on moving to London Ontario where DH would go into management with the company he works for.   We ordered the stuff, it would be in in two weeks.  (that was early February 2005).  Then we had friends helping us to do the renovations, then we'd put the house on the market March 1st, and hopefully having a moving date sometime that June.
> Before the two weeks were up for the Home Depot stuff, our daughter was diagnosed with this cancer.
> Well, then, the whole move was on hold, up in the air.  We were assured there was a great treatment centre in London (Children's Hospital of Western Ontario), but after the first two weeks of being in Hospital, my daughter said,
> "I don't want to move right now"  I assumed it was because of friends and extended family that she needed for support right now and mentionede to her I understood that.  She replied with "NO, it's not that, IT'S THE NURSES AND DOCTORS.....London won't have THESE NURSES AND DOCTORS!"
> We made the decision right then, that there would be no move, She had to come first.  Giving up the move meant giving up management, as it wasn't an offer that could be put off for a while.
> But you know what?  Both DH and I KNOW, it was worth it!  I think even us the parents would have lost a support system had we moved so far away to where we knew NO ONE!
> So ya my daughter loves her nurses and her doctors, and wants to ask if she can volunteer in the playroom on the oncology floor as a way to earn her volunteer hours (necessary for graduating)
> Sorry, I didn't plan on writing a book here, but that's the story in a nutshell.




Thanks for sharing your story.....I'm really happy for your daughters health and remission.....You sound like great parents!


----------



## LParente

Rhonda,
Could you please make a few of the red Welcome Aboards for me? 

Michelle, Brian, Sam, and Alex on the Magic

Linda, Dean, and Brianna on the Wonder

Denise, Benny, and Jake on the Womder

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

[/IMG]


----------



## Scooby3x1y

TJ,

What is her name?  I was thinking about a short rap?  

Would she like that or a picture type thing?


----------



## tjbaggott

Scooby3x1y said:


> TJ,
> 
> What is her name?  I was thinking about a short rap?
> 
> Would she like that or a picture type thing?



Hey THANKS Scooby for the Great ideas above 
Her name is Taryn.  There is a photo a few pages back I think of the Disney Magic with Firworks, it big and bright and says CONGRATULATIONS, I think to someone who graduated or is graduating.   
I like that picture (although we are not sailing on the Magic), and a Rap sounds good.
Here's her no mores: chemo, pokes, pills, bad hair jokes, bone pain, nausea, wheel chairs, islolation rooms, runs to the hospital because of a simple fever.

I tried using some of those but can't make them rhyme with anything, though pokes and jokes rhyme, hmmmm maybe there's something there.  Now I'm cooking here:

Ideas from the ones posted above:

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, I'm Cancer Free I know,
No more Chemo NO more Pokes
Hi Ho, Hi Ho Hi HO HI HO.
CONGRATULATIONS TARYN!

Or
CONGRATULATIONS TARYN!
No More Chemo, No More Pokes
No More Pills or Bad Hair Jokes.
No more Cancer, Thats in the Past
These past 4 Years Have gone by Fast
Cancer Free, Thats what you are,
And to us, OUR Shining Star!  (Sappy?).

I'd love to see your rap idea!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Okay, here we go.....  Feel free to work it over.  

My name is Taryn, 
And I wont see ya glarin
You said no fair,
But now Ive all my hair!

There were lots of trips
And yet many tips,
Even more test kits,
And you didnt see my fit.

A wheelchair was once my ride,
And now to my own pride,
Those days I might have cried,
But now my tears are dried.

There were pokes,
No more folks!
They were in the past,
3 years gone by fast!

It happened at CHEOooo
Now we sing Deoooo
Cheering the day
CHEO took the pain away!


----------



## tjbaggott

Hey, thats pretty awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## djcjn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Wow you are very talented, I love this!  Could you please do one with The Neff Family?  Thank you so much!

Jenni


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

this is Ramon's work...I just personalize them!


----------



## dinahfig

Hi!  I made a magnet!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

That's cute .  Where did you take the picture and I love what you did with the lettering!


----------



## PegIra

Rhonda,

Just wanted to let you know, today I found the Picture It program I had ordered.  Of course, I bought the book I ordered and now I found the first one.  Dad had hidden everything on a dining room chair and pushed it under the table.  I looked in drawers and closets but not on chair seats.  Hopefully in the next few days I can try it out.  I may ask for some help if I get stuck if  you don't mind.

Thanks for all  your work.

Peggy


----------



## dinahfig

Hi!

Thank you!  I took the photo in one of the gift shops on the Disney Wonder.    I used the Waltograph font and some Photoshop actions from Atomic Cupcake to do the lettering.  Here's the original photo if  you want to use it!








MiknMinMouse said:


> That's cute .  Where did you take the picture and I love what you did with the lettering!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bump


----------



## doberlady

Ohhh I love the pirate one above!!  Can I please have that with The Rogers Family

Thank you sooo much


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I am glad you found it since after looking online I wasn't having any luck!!! I will be glad to help you!



PegIra said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, today I found the Picture It program I had ordered.  Of course, I bought the book I ordered and now I found the first one.  Dad had hidden everything on a dining room chair and pushed it under the table.  I looked in drawers and closets but not on chair seats.  Hopefully in the next few days I can try it out.  I may ask for some help if I get stuck if  you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks for all  your work.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## djcjn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> this is Ramon's work...I just personalize them!




Thank you Ramon and Rhonda!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## doberlady

Oh thank you so much )   this will be my 1st one    Do I just copy and paste to word and print on the magnet paper?



I want my stateroom door covered!


----------



## doberlady

OK-  I am on a roll and the above Rogers magnet printed great!!!!

I have 2 more sheets of magnet paper.  Can you help me with 2 more for today.  I will be your best-friend 

Anything you can do is fine with me.  We are Debbie, Marty, Alexandra, Daniel and Tiana.  Magic October 17th, 2009.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

doberlady said:


> OK-  I am on a roll and the above Rogers magnet printed great!!!!
> 
> I have 2 more sheets of magnet paper.  Can you help me with 2 more for today.  I will be your best-friend
> 
> Anything you can do is fine with me.  We are Debbie, Marty, Alexandra, Daniel and Tiana.  Magic October 17th, 2009.



Doberlady, 

Who are you asking?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

If you're not looking for anything special, just cute, look here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1887830


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Do you have the deck chairs yet? I can't remember???


----------



## kileybeth

Rhonda,

I have been lurking over here on this board for a while.  My family is taking our first cruise ever this year, in September. 

Your work is fabulous! 

I am very interested in getting a copy of those cool looking beach chairs with our names inserted and the cruise logo in black/red all "pirated up" with our family name.  

I know, such clear descriptions!  I have no idea how to copy things into post altho I have managed to copy and paste some fun things over into a file on my computer (a break thru for me!).  

Would you mind personalizing a couple for my family?   
We are *The Andress Family* 

My DH and I are,  Mark and Kim
My kiddos are DS17, Cameron
DD14, Kiley
DS6, Emory
DD4, Jillian
Thank You in advance for anything you can find time to do.


----------



## Fivepin

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Rhonda-

Sorry I haven't been on sooner to thank you.  I have been busy getting ready for spring break.  We leave this Saturday.  This looks great!! I can't wait to use it.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## doberlady

Rhonda-  I love them.  Thank you soooooo much!!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Rhonda,

Where do you find your original graphics.  I've been around since '04, and can take something that someone else has done, change it, make it mine.  

I've poured over internet sites looking for original stuff.  

Any ideas?  Are you scanning?  Did you purchase some software?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I use google...first I type in what I want...like a picture of the magic

1. go to google, type in Disney Magic
2. Once the page is up there should be a search box at the top that says Disney Magic
    beside that there should be choices, click on images

That is how I find most of my stuff...plus I scour the Creative DISign board and photobucket when I need something specific! Most of my "Original" graphics are photos from online that I cut, crop, erase, add graphics to, etc. Sometimes I have "disigners block" lol and sometimes I see an image and just know what I want to do with it!

I wish I had Photoshop cause I would LOVE having some filters...especially one that would turn something more "cartoony" looking!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

forgot to mention that the Pic of the day thread...here on the cruise forum...is a GREAT place for backgrounds!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I use google...first I type in what I want...like a picture of the magic
> 
> 1. go to google, type in Disney Magic
> 2. Once the page is up there should be a search box at the top that says Disney Magic
> beside that there should be choices, click on images
> 
> That is how I find most of my stuff...plus I scour the Creative DISign board and photobucket when I need something specific! Most of my "Original" graphics are photos from online that I cut, crop, erase, add graphics to, etc. Sometimes I have "disigners block" lol and sometimes I see an image and just know what I want to do with it!
> 
> I wish I had Photoshop cause I would LOVE having some filters...especially one that would turn something more "cartoony" looking!




Rhonda,

Thanks, I'll have to try it.  I guess I haven't searched for specifics.  Just "clipart" and the like.  Also, I didn't think of photobucket.  I guess because I kept my account private, I didn't think to look at anyone else's.

If you don't have Photoshop, what program are you using?  I've d/l Photoshop free trial a few times.  It's fun to play with.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I use Microsoft PictureIt9. WAAAAY cheaper than photoshop and since i'm not getting paid to do all this I can't justify buying MORE software!LOL


----------



## bevtoy

Rhonda would you post the blanks?




rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


----------



## bevtoy

Cant remember if I posted this or not:


----------



## bevtoy

Make a chain each week being a different color to help anxious children (ha and some adults) to count down the days till you leave for your cruise.


----------



## Fivepin

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Rhonda-

This one is great.  Your stuff keeps getting better and better.  I'm going to have to make another request.  Like I said, I'm glad I have 2 doors.  I'm still going to have to change magnets.  Could I get this one with:Judy, Ray, Michael, Zachary, & Christopher on the Magic November 14-21, 2009

Thank you once again.


----------



## Had2disneycruz

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> this is Ramon's work...I just personalize them!



Could you personalize one for the Hadley Family?  I am so jealous that you know how to do this!!!

If possible could I get one for each of our party....

Jones Family
Fierro Family
Valentine Family
Dovel Family

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I use Microsoft PictureIt9. WAAAAY cheaper than photoshop and since i'm not getting paid to do all this I can't justify buying MORE software!LOL



No doubt!  Well thank you for the information.


----------



## 2BoysMom

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



tjbaggott-
  These are beautiful.  I was wondering if I could get 4 of them, too.  We are Dave, Donna, Alex & Nathan.
  They are so pretty, I love them.

Thank you, Donna


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Had2disneycruz, I am pm'ing you all your graphics!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Fivepin said:


> Rhonda-
> 
> This one is great.  Your stuff keeps getting better and better.  I'm going to have to make another request.  Like I said, I'm glad I have 2 doors.  I'm still going to have to change magnets.  Could I get this one with:Judy, Ray, Michael, Zachary, & Christopher on the Magic November 14-21, 2009
> 
> Thank you once again.


----------



## Sinderelly

Rhonda:
I thought I would request this from you as you seem to be very creative and have great ideas! 

Princess-in black writing, some type of "pretty" script or Disney lettering with maybe a small tiara accent?

I will put the design on white sweat pants. I have a mousehead with a tiara for the back of the jacket.

I tried making this myself. After numerous attempts I gave up. I couldn't figure how to make the writing fit the page in Works and would never figure out how to add a tiara. 

Kathy (who can't stand that dancing banana)


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






Several threads back there are other Mickey heads, have a look and if there's anything you want, just pm me.  Glad to help.


----------



## pursuethekingdom

I saw someone's picture of their cabin door.   They had made the room number porthole in the middle of the door into a mickey head by adding 2 black ears.   How big are the ears cause I would love to do that too.   Or does someone know the measurement of the porthole sign and the ratio on the ear size compared to the head size?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

sorry to take up so much room with these but I thought others might want to help decide which one looks the best?


----------



## Sinderelly

Thank you Rhonda!

I like the first one and the one with the "Disney" lettering. Now I am going to need a tshirt as I want to use them both!


----------



## Grandma4ever

pursuethekingdom said:


> I saw someone's picture of their cabin door.   They had made the room number porthole in the middle of the door into a mickey head by adding 2 black ears.   How big are the ears cause I would love to do that too.   Or does someone know the measurement of the porthole sign and the ratio on the ear size compared to the head size?



I know the ears can be found on this thread.  You print them, cut them out and there you go.  If they don't get posted again I will attempt to locate my copy and get it into Photo Bucket so I can post it for you.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Here you go!!  Wasn't as hard as I thought it might be.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

also, the stateroom # is 7.5 inches in diameter in case you want to measure!


----------



## GoofyTraci

bevtoy said:


> Cant remember if I posted this or not:



Wow I really like this one. Is there anyway I know Rhonda was nice enough to make one for me already with the other deck chairs but this one will be better since there is just me(Traci) and my son Nathan. Would Like the same font that is used on the chairs for Mickey and Minnies names. And for it to say Our Magical Cruise Just Mommy and Me. SOmething like that. If someone would do that for me I would love it. Let me know if you have any questions.

TIA


----------



## tjbaggott

Here are some other ideas I've been working on.  I can change the colors the words and the patterns (small selection of patterns such as the sparkle pattern in the purple ears below).  If anyone would like me to make one up for them, just pm me.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## ntheory

tjbaggott said:


> Here are some other ideas I've been working on.  I can change the colors the words and the patterns (small selection of patterns such as the sparkle pattern in the purple ears below).  If anyone would like me to make one up for them, just pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





Can you do this one blank so that I can personalize it.  I LOVE the purple.  Great job.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I hope this works.....  Rhonda, Bev, I'm sure you can work wonders with this, I thought it was too cute.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Scooby3x1y said:


> I hope this works.....  Rhonda, Bev, I'm sure you can work wonders with this, I thought it was too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Queen2

the spakle is very pretty


----------



## brendapap

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Rhonda, do you think you could please make me the pirate one for Disney Magic  4/18/2009  with the names Mike & Brenda . Really Really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Scooby3x1y said:


> Scooby3x1y said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works.....  Rhonda, Bev, I'm sure you can work wonders with this, I thought it was too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, really, I have no idea what you could do with it.... I thought it was cute, however, now I'm at a loss how you would use it.....
Click to expand...


----------



## bevtoy

It is cute Scooby.... it could be used for a land sea vacation.  "after this I am going to the World"  type of magnet.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## ntheory

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]





Thanks so much!!  I love the purple one, but my 3 yo dd shouted when she saw the pink one.   I guess I may be using them both now!  LOL!!!


----------



## Paula13

Does anyone have the Captain Mickey standing on the deck of the ship? I can't find the 'search' button.

TIA, 
Paula


----------



## PrincessShmoo

How about this one?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Let's try again


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I love that one, too!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Paula13

PrincessShmoo said:


> Let's try again



Oh, Thank you!  That is what I was looking for!


----------



## GoofyTraci

GoofyTraci said:


> Wow I really like this one. Is there anyway I know Rhonda was nice enough to make one for me already with the other deck chairs but this one will be better since there is just me(Traci) and my son Nathan. Would Like the same font that is used on the chairs for Mickey and Minnies names. And for it to say Our Magical Cruise Just Mommy and Me. SOmething like that. If someone would do that for me I would love it. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> TIA



Anyone... Please????


----------



## BreezyBus

GoofyTraci said:


> Anyone... Please????



How is this?  This is as close to the same font as I could get.


----------



## GoofyTraci

BreezyBus said:


> How is this?  This is as close to the same font as I could get.



I love it!!! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

kileybeth said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Would you mind personalizing a couple for my family?
> We are *The Andress Family*
> 
> My DH and I are,  Mark and Kim
> My kiddos are DS17, Cameron
> DD14, Kiley
> DS6, Emory
> DD4, Jillian
> Thank You in advance for anything you can find time to do.



So sorry I missed your post!!!


----------



## MiknMinMouse

bevtoy said:


>



Bev,

I love these, do you mind if I keep copies for my file on yet to be made magnets ).  I'm collecting graphics to play with.


----------



## bevtoy

MiknMinMouse said:


> Bev,
> 
> I love these, do you mind if I keep copies for my file on yet to be made magnets ).  I'm collecting graphics to play with.



Collect away and I hope you enjoy them as I have.


----------



## aznaphrodite

Hi, everyone! I've been looking for the last 30 minutes and I can't find anything I can use so I thought I'd ask you guys because you've been great at finding good graphics!

I'm looking for a blank clip art of Chip 'n' Dale dressed as pirates. I need the image to be a good size too because I'm planning to use it to make a shirt.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bevtoy

aznaphrodite said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been looking for the last 30 minutes and I can't find anything I can use so I thought I'd ask you guys because you've been great at finding good graphics!
> 
> I'm looking for a blank clip art of Chip 'n' Dale dressed as pirates. I need the image to be a good size too because I'm planning to use it to make a shirt.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I dont have them as pirates


----------



## bevtoy

Easters just around the corner anyone have any good Easter graphics?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## MDM

Rhonda,

Do you post an "unwritten on" version of the graphic with Crush and the Nemo gang so I can add a personal caption for our Aug 20th cruise? Search the internet and can't find that picture!

Thanks

MDM


----------



## Lemonbee

Lemonbee said:


> Could I please have the Lady and the Tramp Anniversary celebrating 8 years of amore on May 13th, 2010 with Matt and Jen in the ears?QUOTE]
> 
> Is this one no longer available?
> 
> If not I would love a "Welcome Aboard" one from the McKinney family.


----------



## MinFan55

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Rhonda,

I couldn't find my original post but you did a few like this for me and other family members and they look great.  I had requested one of them with the wrong names, I asked for Marc, Terri & Amy.  It should be Marc, Terri and Amaya.  When you get time could you redo that one for me.  Thanks so much.

Terri


----------



## bevtoy

GoofyTraci said:


> Anyone... Please????


Traci I don't have a sophisticated program this is the best I can manage.  Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## MinFan55

Rhonda,

Sorry I guess I should have told you its the Magic and the dates are Oct 3 - 10.

Thanks


----------



## bevtoy

MDM said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Do you post an "unwritten on" version of the graphic with Crush and the Nemo gang so I can add a personal caption for our Aug 20th cruise? Search the internet and can't find that picture!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MDM


----------



## bevtoy

I dont have a program eraser maybe someone can edit the first Nemo picture to remove the text?


----------



## ntheory

I couldn't get the top banner part off, but thought someone else might could do that.


----------



## MDM

Thanks for the graphic and time spentposting, but that's not the one I have been searching for. It's the one page 228, post# 3410  Any idea where I can find that one?  Again thanks for the help!

MDM


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Rhonda did it I believe.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Here's the poster it came from.  I don't know if you can edit, but cut off the top and bottom.....


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Is this bigger?


----------



## bevtoy

I dont think so but its a cool poster



Scooby3x1y said:


> Is this bigger?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bevtoy said:


> I dont think so but its a cool poster



I actually think it is.  If you go back to Pg. 228, and look, the fish are all in the same place.  They've taken the top and bottom off, and added the ship.  On the page, they've left 1 building on the right side, and on the bottom you can see the tip of the sharks tail.    I'm just not that good to do all the editing...lol


----------



## tjbaggott

Does someone have a photo of the boat?  I'd love to try and edit that photo  and add the cruise ship.  "I think I can, I think I can".
Might take me a few days,,,, OR,

RHONDA, are you watching, reading?  Do you have a blank of your fantastic photo?


----------



## GoofyTraci

thanks so much for your help


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Here it is somewhat done....  Got ship?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I didn't do so good cloning the sky, but I was trying to hurry.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

TJ,

Sorry, wasn't stealing your thunder.  I've just slowly been trying to figure out my free d/l program....


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I think I found it.....give me a few minutes to get it posted.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Scooby3x1y

One of these 3?  Now, whose talented enough to cut them out?














What about if you paste the fish below the ship with the Mickey cloud?  That would be pretty cool!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bevtoy said:


>



Very cute Bev!


----------



## MDM

Thanks Judy and everyone else. Got the photo and turning to my son to help with the editing part. He's good at it.

MDM


----------



## tjbaggott

This was the best I could do tonight.  I rushed it so it's not perfect.  What do you think?






[/IMG]


----------



## GoofyTraci

wow...you guys have so much talent...


----------



## laura001

bevtoy said:


> Cant remember if I posted this or not:



Do you think you could do one of these for me that says:

Scott                         
          Laura

Thanks so so much!


----------



## bevtoy

Thats very good!



tjbaggott said:


> This was the best I could do tonight.  I rushed it so it's not perfect.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

I just wanted to share a couple that I am making for our cruise.  I'm not done yet, but I like the way they are turning out.


For this one I was thinking about writing our names as clouds in the sky.






[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]



I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

milliepie said:


> I just wanted to share a couple that I am making for our cruise.  I'm not done yet, but I like the way they are turning out.
> 
> 
> For this one I was thinking about writing our names as clouds in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!



Uh wow! those are amazing seriously I feel completely inferior to you people I was so proud of our magnets but they are nothing compared to this I need to find one of these programs so I can paractice and maybe have something  decent for the next cruise lol in the meantime you guys keep making me jealous lol l


----------



## laura001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>





Could you please make one of these for us please?

The Thompson Family

Thanks so much!


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> I just wanted to share a couple that I am making for our cruise.  I'm not done yet, but I like the way they are turning out.
> 
> 
> For this one I was thinking about writing our names as clouds in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!




OMG I just love this towel one...thinking on what to put or say on it. Great work..


----------



## Queen2

great job. are you able to please post a blank life saver by it's self.

thank you


----------



## MiknMinMouse

milliepie said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Where did you get these pictures?  Did you make them or combine them, they are AWESOME!! I want so badly to learn how to do this but I am LOST when it comes to photo shop.  I can take pictures like these and add words and stuff to pictures that are already in place or in print shop I can add a few things to a picture but nothing like this.  Is there a place to find pictures like the towels?


----------



## milliepie

I did a google search, I think I typed in Castaway cay and found the images then cut and rearranged.  Here are the originals.  Sorry I didn't post them earlier.  And a blank life saver.  






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Queen2

thank-you very much. You did a great job.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Have been out of town all weekend! Sorry about that!LOL I did post the blank of the Crush back in post ???LOL Here it is again! Let me know what else you are wanting!







Also, if someone is wanting the "WHOLE" poster that someone posted above I could probably fix that up too, just let me know!

You can find my disigns and lots of blanks here, but you will have to "look through them" for the blanks!
http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/snoopymccollough/


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Millie,

Way Cute!!!!!!!!!



milliepie said:


> I just wanted to share a couple that I am making for our cruise.  I'm not done yet, but I like the way they are turning out.
> 
> 
> For this one I was thinking about writing our names as clouds in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Have been out of town all weekend! Sorry about that!LOL I did post the blank of the Crush back in post ???LOL Here it is again! Let me know what else you are wanting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if someone is wanting the "WHOLE" poster that someone posted above I could probably fix that up too, just let me know!
> 
> You can find my disigns and lots of blanks here, but you will have to "look through them" for the blanks!
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/snoopymccollough/



Rhonda thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

My son just told me about a program at www.portableapps.com , he said the program is called "Gimp".  Oh Yeah, it's free!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]

Rhonda, I hope you don't mind my using your picture and playing around with the sky.


----------



## 1stime74

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi Rhonda,

Sorry for the delay, this is really nice, but my wife's name is "Josie". Thanks again and this is really nice.  It will look great on our cabin door for anniversary cruise in May.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Rhonda, I hope you don't mind my using your picture and playing around with the sky.




Looks great!!!

p.s I don't mind anyone changing, personalizing or fixing up anything I have worked on...If I did I would put a disclaimer!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

1stime74 said:


> Hi Rhonda,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, this is really nice, but my wife's name is "Josie". Thanks again and this is really nice.  It will look great on our cabin door for anniversary cruise in May.








sorry about the mess-up!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Here is a new version from Ramon...he made it more 3d!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

hope this is what you need!


----------



## Ashlotte

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi!  I am not quite sure how this works, but would you mind making these for our family?  The names are Rick, Amelia, Asher, and Charlotte and the cruise is the Magic, May 2, 2009.  Thanks!


----------



## Ashlotte

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> this is Ramon's work...I just personalize them!



Hi!  Would you mind making one of these for us for The Nys Family?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Ashlotte

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi!  Would you mind making name tags for our family?  The names are Rick, Amy, Asher, and Charlotte.  Thank you!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I'll be glad to make these ASHLOTTE! I will pm them to you when I get them all done!


----------



## laura001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Here is a new version from Ramon...he made it more 3d!



I love it, thanks so much!


----------



## MinFan55

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> hope this is what you need!



Thanks Rhonda...it's perfect.

Terri


----------



## BreezyBus

Here is just a little different version of the beach towel image.  The first one is the original.  Second, I have removed the names.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Breezy you are getting too good. I love this one but have no idea what I would like to have written on it. Hmmm


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

one with a little bit richer color!

How about "Toes in the sand on Castaway Cay" ?


----------



## BreezyBus

GoofyTraci said:


> Breezy you are getting too good. I love this one but have no idea what I would like to have written on it. Hmmm



Thanks,  Me and you both.  That is always my hardest problem.  What to say on the designs.


----------



## BreezyBus

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> one with a little bit richer color!
> 
> How about "Toes in the sand on Castaway Cay" ?



Wow, that looks much better.  Will you brighten the one with the names, also?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## nikkistevej

Does anyone know the size of the Mickey ears that go on the door. I have some, but am not sure if it's the right size. Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## tjbaggott

Disney Quotes are always good for photos!  Dare to Dream!





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

nikkistevej said:


> Does anyone know the size of the Mickey ears that go on the door. I have some, but am not sure if it's the right size. Thanks so much for any help.




From what I understand, the mickey ears posted in many threads on this site are the "Actual" size.  If you copy and save, then print from your saved file, they should be the right size.


----------



## BreezyBus

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Thank you very much.


----------



## Ashlotte

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I'll be glad to make these ASHLOTTE! I will pm them to you when I get them all done!



Thank you so much!  What a wonderful thing to do for people.


----------



## Ashlotte

Ashlotte said:


> Hi!  Would you mind making name tags for our family?  The names are Rick, Amy, Asher, and Charlotte.  Thank you!



Oh, meant to ask that they just be names without the ship.  Thank you again!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

nikkistevej said:


> Does anyone know the size of the Mickey ears that go on the door. I have some, but am not sure if it's the right size. Thanks so much for any help.



The stateroom number is 7 1/2" in diameter.  The widest part of the ear should be about 4 1/2" across.


----------



## milliepie

oh my gosh I love your versions of the beach blankets way better.  I think I'm going to use those instead.  Love it!


----------



## nikkistevej

disneyfaninaz said:


> The stateroom number is 7 1/2" in diameter.  The widest part of the ear should be about 4 1/2" across.



Thanks- mine were only about 3"- so I'll fix them.


----------



## coreysmom4

These are truly amazing!!!  I know you just started working on these, but can you try to put Amy & Corey in both?  We are sailing on the Magic, 4/4/09-4/11/09.  Love the work!!! 
Thanks,
Amy




milliepie said:


> I just wanted to share a couple that I am making for our cruise.  I'm not done yet, but I like the way they are turning out.
> 
> 
> For this one I was thinking about writing our names as clouds in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## coreysmom4

I love this purple one.  Can you add Violet's 1st Birthday?
Thank you!



ntheory said:


> Can you do this one blank so that I can personalize it.  I LOVE the purple.  Great job.


----------



## coreysmom4

Sorry.... I did it wrong.  Can you do this purple on with Violet's 1st Birthday?
Thanks,
Amy



tjbaggott said:


> Here are some other ideas I've been working on.  I can change the colors the words and the patterns (small selection of patterns such as the sparkle pattern in the purple ears below).  If anyone would like me to make one up for them, just pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## dzneygirl

Next to making my FE, the door magnents are my next obsession!  You all are G R E A T !!


----------



## tjbaggott

Coreysmom4, here you go.






[/IMG]


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you!!  I love it.  Can you do another with just Violet in the center?
Thanks again,
Amy  



tjbaggott said:


> Coreysmom4, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## GoofyTraci

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



this looks great!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you!



tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## aznaphrodite

Does anyone have a blank for this graphic? (Without the lettering)


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## 1stime74

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> sorry about the mess-up!



No problem, thank you for doing this for all of us.  It makes the cruise even more memorable.


----------



## aznaphrodite

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



THANK YOU!!


----------



## coreysmom4

I like this one too!!!    Can you do Amy & Corey across the top and Disney Magic along the bottom?
Thanks!
Amy  



tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## mmackeymouse

milliepie said:


> I just wanted to share a couple that I am making for our cruise.  I'm not done yet, but I like the way they are turning out.
> 
> 
> For this one I was thinking about writing our names as clouds in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!



Is there anyway this could be made with the 2010 date, instead of 2009? 




tjbaggott said:


> Disney Quotes are always good for photos!  Dare to Dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Is there a copy of this blank, without the wording? I went to the website on the graphic itself, and I just got lost.....hahaha.


Thanks for any help you would be able to share!


----------



## brendapap

brendapap said:


> Rhonda, do you think you could please make me the pirate one for Disney Magic  4/18/2009  with the names Mike & Brenda . Really Really appreciate it. Thank you.




Rhonda, not sure if you missed my post and sorry to repost this but do you think you could please make a pirate one for me. Thank you so much. Brenda
Post # 3653


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

brendapap said:


> Rhonda, not sure if you missed my post and sorry to repost this but do you think you could please make a pirate one for me. Thank you so much. Brenda
> Post # 3653



I'm sorry Brenda...which one were you wanting? The black and red?


----------



## brendapap

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Cruising 4-18-2009 on the Magic .....  the names Mike & Brenda   Thank you so much Rhonda. You are wonderful   The Pirate one with goofy in it.


----------



## MiknMinMouse

Hi Rhonda,

Can I get a blank of that pirate Mickey in the post right above this one to play around with?  Would that be okay?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

brendapap said:


> Rhonda, not sure if you missed my post and sorry to repost this but do you think you could please make a pirate one for me. Thank you so much. Brenda
> Post # 3653








Sorry about that...it was in my photobucket but didn't make it to the thread!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

MiknMinMouse said:


> Hi Rhonda,
> 
> Can I get a blank of that pirate Mickey in the post right above this one to play around with?  Would that be okay?



sure...are you wanting the whole group or just the Mickey in the group?


----------



## live4christp1

Anyone have a blank (not personalized)

Pirate Minnie

and 

Princess Minnie

(two seperate images)

Thanks in advance!!!!!

Cristy


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Lemonbee said:


> Lemonbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I please have the Lady and the Tramp Anniversary celebrating 8 years of amore on May 13th, 2010 with Matt and Jen in the ears?QUOTE]
> 
> Is this one no longer available?
> 
> If not I would love a "Welcome Aboard" one from the McKinney family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, another image that made it to photobucket but not here I must've been tired that day! I would be glad to do the Welcome Aboard for you but need to know which ship
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Emails sent.  Thank you.  



coreysmom4 said:


> These are truly amazing!!!  I know you just started working on these, but can you try to put Amy & Corey in both?  We are sailing on the Magic, 4/4/09-4/11/09.  Love the work!!!
> Thanks,
> Amy






> Is there anyway this could be made with the 2010 date, instead of 2009?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

live4christp1 said:


> Anyone have a blank (not personalized)
> 
> Pirate Minnie
> 
> and
> 
> Princess Minnie
> 
> (two seperate images)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!!
> 
> Cristy



Not sure about the princess but Love_DCL has some awesome pirate stuff!!!

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48/love_dcl/Pirate/


----------



## coreysmom4

Thank you so much for your help!!  I love it.
Amy




tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## dzneygirl

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Hi tjbaggot!  I just love this!  If you have time ......  could you please make me one that says Jeremy & Michelle at the top and Disney Wonder on the bottom (both in black).  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## jestracker

Does anyone know where I can get a blank name tag for Walt Disney World, that is like the DCL name tags?  We are also going WDW after our cruise this fall.  thank you.
Joanie


----------



## milliepie

Pirate Minnie






Princess Minnie


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## bababear_50

Ashlotte said:


> Hi!  I am not quite sure how this works, but would you mind making these for our family?  The names are Rick, Amelia, Asher, and Charlotte and the cruise is the Magic, May 2, 2009.  Thanks!



"Sailing the High seas Disney Style" is my DISign 
I'm more than willing to personalize it for you 

Here's a link to my thread 
Hugs Mel

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720&page=58


----------



## jestracker

Thank you very much TJ.  That will help a lot.  
Joanie


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Pumba's Dad said:


>



Wow these are great. Would it be possible to get the Tinkerbell one with "The Bailey Girls" Written on it. No rush, as you can see we don't sail for a while lol but I saw this and knew I would forget it if I didn't ask now lol 
Thanks soooo much!!!!!


----------



## laura001

bevtoy said:


> Cant remember if I posted this or not:



Do you think you could do one of these for me that says:

Scott                         
          Laura

Thanks so so much!


----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## PurdyBertnie

Yay thanks I love it!!!!!


----------



## milliepie




----------



## Grandma4ever

milliepie said:


>



Those are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Queen2

Nice new Mickey heads


----------



## bevtoy

Queen2 said:


> Nice new Mickey heads


----------



## bevtoy

I really like this could I get one that says "Jeff (Mickey), Bev(Minnie) , Kate (Blue)and Anna (Green)? That would be great.





rhondamccollough@hot said:


> one with a little bit richer color!
> 
> How about "Toes in the sand on Castaway Cay" ?


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


>



these new mickey heads are awesome!!


----------



## enchantednana

Hello
Just looking at your door magnets.These are beautiful. I was wondering if you could make me one with the ship in the middle with May 9,2009 underneath.
Thank you ever so much.

Eva Giles
enchantednana


----------



## enchantednana

Milliepie
Looking at your door amagnets -- they are great.Would it be possible to get one done each with Ariel , the dc ship, & Tinkerbell. That would be wonderful. One more thing could you put May 9 , 2009 under each one  Thanks so much

Eva
enchantednana


----------



## milliepie

Thanks all, I had fun making them.  My dh is away for a few and I'm killing time making some for our cruise and thought I'd share.   

One more


----------



## BreezyBus

milliepie said:


> Thanks all, I had fun making them.  My dh is away for a few and I'm killing time making some for our cruise and thought I'd share.
> 
> One more



How cute!  The new Mickey heads are adorable.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Anyone looking for this design PLEASE do not request personalization from anyone but BABABEAR 50 as she says this is her design. I am assuming if you want it without the "sailing the high seas" saying you may do what you want with it since the blank is readily available online.


----------



## BreezyBus

bevtoy said:


> I really like this could I get one that says "Jeff (Mickey), Bev(Minnie) , Kate (Blue)and Anna (Green)? That would be great.



I sent you a pm.


----------



## BreezyBus

laura001 said:


> Do you think you could do one of these for me that says:
> 
> Scott
> Laura
> 
> Thanks so so much!



I sent you a pm.


----------



## pjpoohbear

It is really hard to claim adding a saying to graphic as a design. The font and graphic are easily available on-line.  Except for tilting the names there is no additional design work done to it. At least some bevel or shadow work on the font or graphic would have added a little something special to it.  It's a cute design, all the same.

The graphic blank was posted in this thread months ago.  This thread is for posting usable graphics, so why make such a claim.  Post such "designs" over on the finalized door sign thread.

Group graphic

love_DCL's  Pirate Graphics page 1 page 2

Enjoy, click on a graphic you like, ensure it say it is 100% and save to your computer to add to in your choice of program.


Pj


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I rec'vd a pm to that effect from her and wanted to pass it along...I feel the same as you! Even the graphics that I make I hope someone will personalize for others but ultimately I would love for people to do them for themselves as I enjoy it so much I think they would too!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Here are two new blank from the Disney China site. 




click on image to get full size blank

This one would be great to make a sign that could be used to indicated when a smaller family member is already asleep or when a teen hasn't woken up yet, lol The blank is large enough to be crop.




click image to get full size blank

Pj


----------



## bevtoy

Graphics posted here are mostly of Disney origin.  While we add text and rearrange other things to attempt to make them unique and enjoyable for all they are technically the property and copyright designs of Disney corporation.  No one has the right to claim ownership of Disney graphics except Disney.

The fonts we use are also downloaded from other websites.  I think much of whats done here is original and clever and quite creative.  I thank anyone and all who participate and continue to encourage everyone to be sure and post the blanks of anything they have so it can be used in a creative way by all wish to participate.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Rhonda, have fun with this blank.

I left room for writing on the bottom and right sides.




click image for full size graphic

this site has some great pirate fonts, http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/pirates/
Pj


----------



## Grandma4ever

bevtoy said:


> Graphics posted here are mostly of Disney origin.  While we add text and rearrange other things to attempt to make them unique and enjoyable for all they are technically the property and copyright designs of Disney corporation.  No one has the right to claim ownership of Disney graphics except Disney.
> 
> The fonts we use are also downloaded from other websites.  I think much of whats done here is original and clever and quite creative.  I thank anyone and all who participate and continue to encourage everyone to be sure and post the blanks of anything they have so it can be used in a creative way by all wish to participate.



I could not have said it better!!!

I want to thank all who take their time to help design stuff for us who are designed challenged.  I truely enjoy watching all the designs.


----------



## bababear_50

Hello 
I have never claimed that the graphics used in any of my DISigns are mine,and completely agree they are the property of Disney. I simply feel that the DISign I created using the graphics is mine and have offered many people personalization of the DISign. I simply requested that credit be given where due and offered to personalize the DISign for anyone interested. 
Hugs as always 
Mel


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I love that people continue to share, not only their personal touches, but where they are getting the graphics.  

Thanks!  Thanks!  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

I sent you a pm.  




enchantednana said:


> Milliepie
> Looking at your door amagnets -- they are great.Would it be possible to get one done each with Ariel , the dc ship, & Tinkerbell. That would be wonderful. One more thing could you put May 9 , 2009 under each one  Thanks so much
> 
> Eva
> enchantednana


----------



## bevtoy

I really like this.




pjpoohbear said:


> Rhonda, have fun with this blank.
> 
> I left room for writing on the bottom and right sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click image for full size graphic
> 
> this site has some great pirate fonts, http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/pirates/
> Pj


----------



## bevtoy

I would love to see what its is you do.  Thanks for offering to personalize it for others!



bababear_50 said:


> Hello
> I have never claimed that the graphics used in any of my DISigns are mine,and completely agree they are the property of Disney. I simply feel that the DISign I created using the graphics is mine and have offered many people personalization of the DISign. I simply requested that credit be given where due and offered to personalize the DISign for anyone interested.
> Hugs as always
> Mel


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

I know there is a thread for the character names but I can't find it and the search isn't showing anything. Someone please help I'm trying to make more for my family that is coming along on our cruise in june. Thanks


----------



## GoofyTraci

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> I know there is a thread for the character names but I can't find it and the search isn't showing anything. Someone please help I'm trying to make more for my family that is coming along on our cruise in june. Thanks



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088889&page=62
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1966574

try these two. Both are great!!


----------



## disneykricket

Is there anyone that  you could tell how to do Name with the pictures in them.  It is so very cute I would love to make one for my grandkids... we are all going on the Magic May9th, 2009
Thanks


----------



## DisneyBaby2004

I am attempting to personalize my own magnets. Thanks for you all taking the time to post them on here for us. You don't have to and I for one appreciate it. This is my first cruise and I am gearing up for cabin decorating. 

So I have been to Staples, Target, Walmat and Office Max. I cannot find magnet paper. Can someone tell me the item number or something to help - please!!! The ones I found were like $15 for 3 or 5 - is that what I should be purcahsing because I though they came in packages of 15. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## karentan

try ebay, i got quite a few sheets on there last year for a lot less than pc world wanted for the same thing


----------



## tjbaggott

DisneyBaby2004 said:


> I am attempting to personalize my own magnets. Thanks for you all taking the time to post them on here for us. You don't have to and I for one appreciate it. This is my first cruise and I am gearing up for cabin decorating.
> 
> So I have been to Staples, Target, Walmat and Office Max. I cannot find magnet paper. Can someone tell me the item number or something to help - please!!! The ones I found were like $15 for 3 or 5 - is that what I should be purcahsing because I though they came in packages of 15. Thanks so much!!!!



A MUCH easier and less costly way of doing these magnets, as someone else mentioned to me, is to print them out on regular paper.  Then get them laminated, and put magnet strips on the backs.  Magnet strips can be purchased from any craft store.  Not sure if you have MICHAELS in the U.S. but they carry them, as well as the dollar store will sometimes have them.
A friend of mine has a laminator so that I borrow that, and only have to buy my own laminating sheets.  Or have them laminated at Staples.


----------



## laura001

DisneyBaby2004 said:


> I am attempting to personalize my own magnets. Thanks for you all taking the time to post them on here for us. You don't have to and I for one appreciate it. This is my first cruise and I am gearing up for cabin decorating.
> 
> So I have been to Staples, Target, Walmat and Office Max. I cannot find magnet paper. Can someone tell me the item number or something to help - please!!! The ones I found were like $15 for 3 or 5 - is that what I should be purcahsing because I though they came in packages of 15. Thanks so much!!!!




Yes, they are expensive.  I paid 22.95 for 5 sheets!  If this was not such a special cruise for us I would have gone and done the laminating process and then glued magnets onto the back.  I ended up using 15 sheets to do ours cause I also made magnets to use in our FE.  That didn't include the amount of ink I used too!  Oh well!  I love how they turned out!


----------



## DisneyMom92

DisneyBaby2004 said:


> I am attempting to personalize my own magnets. Thanks for you all taking the time to post them on here for us. You don't have to and I for one appreciate it. This is my first cruise and I am gearing up for cabin decorating.
> 
> So I have been to Staples, Target, Walmat and Office Max. I cannot find magnet paper. Can someone tell me the item number or something to help - please!!! The ones I found were like $15 for 3 or 5 - is that what I should be purcahsing because I though they came in packages of 15. Thanks so much!!!!



I have bought them at Staples and at Walmart. At Staples they are pretty hard to find, and sometimes even the people who work there don't even know they have them. They are in the specialty papers aisle. They don't always have them at Walmart, but when they do they were in the crafts section if I remember correctly.

There is also a place to buy them online, called printonit.com that I ordered magnet sheets as well as several other things that I was extremely happy with.

Good luck.


----------



## DisneyBaby2004

Thanks so much for all the replies.


----------



## disneyfreak1

My parents are celebrating their 45th anniversary on the Wonder in December.  I'm looking for something for them.  My Mom is 68 and my Dad is 77.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mmackeymouse

tjbaggott said:


> A MUCH easier and less costly way of doing these magnets, as someone else mentioned to me, is to print them out on regular paper.  Then get them laminated, and put magnet strips on the backs.  Magnet strips can be purchased from any craft store.  Not sure if you have MICHAELS in the U.S. but they carry them, as well as the dollar store will sometimes have them.
> A friend of mine has a laminator so that I borrow that, and only have to buy my own laminating sheets.  Or have them laminated at Staples.



This was what we were looking into doing.....

Does anyone have any sort of idea what the cost would be for lamination services at Staples (or Office Depot or the UPS Store or Kinkos......)


----------



## aznaphrodite

DisneyBaby2004 said:


> I am attempting to personalize my own magnets. Thanks for you all taking the time to post them on here for us. You don't have to and I for one appreciate it. This is my first cruise and I am gearing up for cabin decorating.
> 
> So I have been to Staples, Target, Walmat and Office Max. I cannot find magnet paper. Can someone tell me the item number or something to help - please!!! The ones I found were like $15 for 3 or 5 - is that what I should be purcahsing because I though they came in packages of 15. Thanks so much!!!!



The Avery magnet paper has been recommended by other DISers and I got it on Walmart.com for $10 including shipping for 5 sheets.


----------



## pjpoohbear

I have used the Avery paper and like it.  I have read the only issues can be that some magnet papers are too thick for normal printers and that you should avoid glossy fronted magnet papers as they take far too long to dry, resulting in a greater number of ruined prints.

Pj


----------



## Scooby3x1y

mmackeymouse said:


> This was what we were looking into doing.....
> 
> Does anyone have any sort of idea what the cost would be for lamination services at Staples (or Office Depot or the UPS Store or Kinkos......)



Mailboxes Etc, FedEx, UPS stores all will do it.  However, I used to take them to my kids school, and when I was there to volunteer, I would talk to the principal or librarian and pay them for the lamination.  It was cheaper for me to do that anyway.


----------



## milliepie

disneyfreak1 said:


> My parents are celebrating their 45th anniversary on the Wonder in December.  I'm looking for something for them.  My Mom is 68 and my Dad is 77.  Any suggestions?




Maybe something like this?


----------



## bevtoy

When I want to laminate something I just buy the sheets at Walmart and do it myself.



mmackeymouse said:


> This was what we were looking into doing.....
> 
> Does anyone have any sort of idea what the cost would be for lamination services at Staples (or Office Depot or the UPS Store or Kinkos......)


----------



## PurdyBertnie

I thought I would offer my advice here. I purchased a Scotch Brand laminating machine from walmart for like 20 dollars and I buy the little lamination packets to go with the machine, the packets are around 7 or 8 dollars for 20. I originally bought the machine to use for school (education major lol) and then I discovered the added bonus. This is IMO a very cost effective way to do a whole bunch of magnets since the actual little magnet pieces are only a couple of dollars.


----------



## disneyfreak1

milliepie said:


> Maybe something like this?


 
I love that!  Can you add Foye and Barbara somewhere on it?


----------



## ericamanda01

I don't know if this has been mentioned but ebay is a great place to buy magnetic paper. Last year I got 25 sheets for $20. It was a matte finish and the same quality as what I have bought at Staples.


----------



## enchantednana

Amlee said:


> Here you go.



Could you please make me one of these (Magic) with the name Kennedyon it.

Thank you so much
Enchantednana


----------



## milliepie

disneyfreak1 said:


> I love that!  Can you add Foye and Barbara somewhere on it?



No problem.


----------



## disneyfreak1

Thank you very, very much!  I love it and my parents will be so surprised!


----------



## 4Fore's

coreysmom4 said:


> Sorry.... I did it wrong.  Can you do this purple on with Violet's 1st Birthday?
> Thanks,
> Amy


 
could you do 2 for me--- pink with Avery  and  purple with Stephanie.
thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

4Fore's said:


> could you do 2 for me--- pink with Avery  and  purple with Stephanie.
> thanks!



I just sent the picts in a PM to you.  Check it out!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

New graphics from Ramon (Pumba's Dad)! These can be personalized to say anything you want!!!











I'll post a few more later!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I found a new one for Palo or Anniversary!






a couple of blanks from Ramon..











Thanks Ramon for these great finds


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I started a new thread to show this design, not realizing this thread was already here....so I'll just post the link to it from here. Sorry about the confusion!

New Cruise Magnet DISign By BigDaddyRog


----------



## bevtoy

Love these!



rhondamccollough@hot said:


> New graphics from Ramon (Pumba's Dad)! These can be personalized to say anything you want!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a few more later!


----------



## bevtoy

Rhoda that Palo one is very good!



rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I found a new one for Palo or Anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of blanks from Ramon..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ramon for these great finds


----------



## bevtoy

Thank-you!



BigDaddyRog said:


> I started a new thread to show this design, not realizing this thread was already here....so I'll just post the link to it from here. Sorry about the confusion!
> 
> New Cruise Magnet DISign By BigDaddyRog


----------



## PurdyBertnie

So I got brave (and bored) today and decided to try my hand at this magnet business it isn't great but I thought I would share and see what ideas you all have...

first the original





now my edit


----------



## Queen2

PurdyBertnie said:


> So I got brave (and bored) today and decided to try my hand at this magnet business it isn't great but I thought I would share and see what ideas you all have...
> 
> first the original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my edit



Very nice


----------



## PurdyBertnie

I really like this picture too but had some trouble deciding what to put on it any suggestions would be great.






This was all I came up with lol


----------



## Queen2

PurdyBertnie said:


> I really like this picture too but had some trouble deciding what to put on it any suggestions would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was all I came up with lol



Nice job. I think You did a great job


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Thanks!!


----------



## dzneygirl

Hello there!  I'm fairly new to DISboards and taking my 1st Disney cruise on May 10th.  I was telling my co-worker about DISboards and she's taking her 5 yo nephew to WDW in May.  This will be his 1st WDW trip!  She is interested in some WDW door signs.......could someone share the _thread to WDW door signs_?  I can't find my way around DISboards quite yet .   

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## GoofyTraci

dzneygirl said:


> Hello there!  I'm fairly new to DISboards and taking my 1st Disney cruise on May 10th.  I was telling my co-worker about DISboards and she's taking her 5 yo nephew to WDW in May.  This will be his 1st WDW trip!  She is interested in some WDW door signs.......could someone share the _thread to WDW door signs_?  I can't find my way around DISboards quite yet .
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1915843
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088889

also there are several more on the Disign boards. The thread you are posting on has several people that will also help you with some.


----------



## dzneygirl

GoofyTraci said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1915843
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088889
> 
> also there are several more on the Disign boards. The thread you are posting on has several people that will also help you with some.



Thank you very much!  This is a big help!


----------



## PegIra

You try at disigning is really nice.  I really like  your Crush picture.

Peg


----------



## GoofyTraci

dzneygirl said:


> Thank you very much!  This is a big help!



No problem. Have a magical day!


----------



## LParente

bevtoy said:


>



Can I use this one?  We sail on Easter Sunday.


----------



## PurdyBertnie

PegIra said:


> You try at disigning is really nice.  I really like  your Crush picture.
> 
> Peg



Thanks!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

By LParente "Can I use this one? We sail on Easter Sunday."






Enjoy, do whatever you like to it, that is why I share the blanks.  Thanks Bevtoy for bumping it up. direct link to full size


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Don't know if anyone has posted anything similar to this but this is one of my fave J-Depp moments lol 





OK time to stop procrastinating and work on homework lol good night all


----------



## tjbaggott

Bump


----------



## Avonlady1001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi, Rhonda! I haven't read thru the over 100 pages since I was here last, so I don't know if you're still doing these...but if you are, could you make a change for me? We've had to switch our dates to Dec 4-11, 2010, still on the Magic.  The names stay the same, Keith, Jodi, Katie & Kody. 

If you get a chance, that'd be great! Of course, there's no rush. LOL We're not leaving anytime soon! If you can't, that's fine too!

TIA!!


----------



## bevtoy

*





Anyone else have any Easter graphics?
*


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## milliepie

I found these doing a search for new graphics.  Thought someone might be able to do something with them.  Sorry if they were posted already.


----------



## PurdyBertnie

found this one this morning


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Been playing around with this a bit


----------



## GoofyTraci

PurdyBertnie said:


> Been playing around with this a bit



You could put Hakuna matatta however u spell it...
Hakuna Matatta Means no Worries on Castaway Cay....

Or something Like" But Simba I dont want to get back on the ship".


I dont know I will think a little more to see if I can think of something better.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Feel free to erase my text on the TG one and add your own!
I got a new computer and can't remember how I downloaded the Disney font


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Uncle Servo said:


> I wasn't happy with most of the scans from the fridge magnets... but this one turned out pretty nice:




I have this on my fridge too!  Also the keychain!  
I'm a sucker in that store, She Sells...


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

BynnyA said:


> Of course! I posted these here to share with everyone!!
> 
> I just finished our "magic" sign, and I am making a half page design for everyone in our 2 cabins, with their name and favorite character.
> 
> Here's what I have so far!



Wow!  I love it!  Do you mind if I borrow it? 
Can you post another with this date:
OCT 31 - NOV 7, 2009

Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

So cute!




PurdyBertnie said:


> found this one this morning


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Pumba's Dad said:


> I guess I got the bug too and am trying my hand at designing.   Here's my first 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the last image and added the dcl swoosh to it.



I love this!  Mind if I borrow it?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Gecko1 said:


> One I'm working on for the last day...



I have this background but was wondering what kind of text to add.  I'd love to borrow your idea but put my own twist on it.  Do you mind?


----------



## BreezyBus

milliepie said:


> I found these doing a search for new graphics.  Thought someone might be able to do something with them.  Sorry if they were posted already.



Wow, I love these,  haven't seen the first and third image before.  Thanks.  How were you searching to find these beauties?


----------



## MiknMinMouse

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Wow!  I love it!  Do you mind if I borrow it?
> Can you post another with this date:
> OCT 31 - NOV 7, 2009
> 
> Thanks!




This is so cool.  I would love to be able to do this, but I can't figure it out at all on my computer.  What program do you use?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

rumblytumbly said:


> Did you notice Donald's boat has a Royal Caribbean logo on it?  lol!


----------



## Queen2




----------



## Pumba's Dad

RUADISNEY

anything I post on here is open game.  I've had other DISigners share with me and I'm just as willing to share as they are.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Pumba's Dad said:


> RUADISNEY
> 
> anything I post on here is open game.  I've had other DISigners share with me and I'm just as willing to share as they are.




Thanks!  I feel the same too but you know what happens when one assumes...


----------



## PurdyBertnie

I have been messing with these all day lol






This is one I made for my Aunt Kelli who just joined our cruise lol 








I love me some Captain Jack lol


----------



## bevtoy

Just wanted to bring the beginning of this thread around so everyone understands that what is posted here is intended to be shared.

 Thanks to all who post.  
 I think we help add to the ambiance of cruising for many people.




bevtoy said:


> This is the place to post photographs, text, graphics  and links that have magnet possibilities or potential.  So come on and share with fellow DIS'ers so we can be more creative.
> 
> I just reorganized my collection so some of the post pictures have disappeared. Post what you create from the collection here or post a request if you have one.
> 
> 
> Be sure to share the original work that hasn't been altered or written on so others can add their own text or designs to them for their own use.


----------



## bevtoy

I love them! Jack Sparrow is always in demand on pirate night!


PurdyBertnie said:


> I have been messing with these all day lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one I made for my Aunt Kelli who just joined our cruise lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some Captain Jack lol


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Shoot I was going to try to convince him to marry me on the last cruise lol I am so crazy I would take a fake Jack lol


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

you know I couldn't resist! These are great images and I just wanted to make them a little more vibrant!!!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

[/QUOTE]
you know I couldn't resist! These are great images and I just wanted to make them a little more vibrant!!![/QUOTE]

Wow it is amazing how much that helps lol ok now that is a talent I am jealous of lol


----------



## GoofyTraci

PurdyBertnie said:


> I have been messing with these all day lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay..glad to see you liked my idea for the wording...Your work looks great.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Thread beyoned 250 pages- time to close!


----------

